# [Official] Asus Maximus IV Extreme Owners Club



## Tunapiano

Asus Maximus IV Extreme Specifications:

Form factor: Extended ATX
Dimension: 12 inch x 10.6 inch ( 30.5 cm x 26.9 cm )
Socket Type: LGA1155 (Intel Core i7)
Chipset: Intel® P67 Express Chipset
RAM Slots: 4 x DIMM
RAM type: DDR3 2200(O.C.)/2133(O.C.)/1866(O.C.)/1600/1333 Non-ECC,Un-buffered Memory, Dual Channel memory architecture
Supports Intel® Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)
According to Intel® SPEC, the Max. 32GB memory capacity can be supported with DIMMs of 8GB (or above). ASUS will update QVL once the DIMMs are available on the market. Due to CPU behavior, DDR3 2200/2000/1800 MHz memory module will run at DDR3 2133/1866/1600 MHz frequency as default.
Max RAM: 32 GB
Expansion slots:
4 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (single @x16, dual @x8, triple @x8, x16, x16 )
1 x PCIe 2.0 x4
1 x PCIe 2.0 x1
GPU Support: Support NVIDIA® 3-Way SLI™ / ATI CrossFireX™ Technology
Storage Ports:
2 xSATA 6.0 Gb/s ports (Red)
4 xSATA 3Gb/s ports (Gray)
Intel® Rapid Storage Technology Support RAID 0,1,5,10

*Chipset*
Intel INF Driver 9.2.0.1025

Intel Management Engine Driver 7.1.10.1065

*Audio*
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver R2.58

*LAN*
Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver 16.0

*Bluetooth*
Toshiba Bluetooth Stack Driver 8.00.04

*USB*
NEC USB 3.0 Driver 2.0.34.0

*SATA Controllers*
Intel Rapid Storage Technology 10.1.2.1004

JMicron JMB36X Controller Driver R1.17.62

Marvell Controller Driver 1.0.0.1051

*Utilities*
Asus AI Suite II

ASUS ROG Connect Plus V1.00.10

ASUS ROG Connect V1.04.10

Asus Maximus IV Extreme Product Page

Official Asus Bios Source: HardForum

Latest Bios 1409: Download Link

Official Asus Bios Source: Kingpin Cooling

Latest Bios 1409: Download Link

Maximus IV Extreme -
1409 Change Log -
- Improved OC performance using Multipliers or Auto Overclocking
- Improved BCLK and DRAM OC capabilities when enabling the "Internal PLL Overvoltage" option in BIOS. Note - Sleep/Hibernate will not operate properly due to Intel Specs.
- Improved USB compatibility, performance and UEFI fixes
- Minor Bug Fixes
- Adds EFI ROM flash back -> from one ROM to another -> to fix BCLK unable to change after failed flash.

Welcome into the Asus Maximus IV Extreme Club & Owners Thread @ Overclock.net.

This club created to allow you to discuss settings, overclocking, tips, concerns, news, reviews and overclocks of the Asus Maximus IV Extreme Motherboard.

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AmZ-k40d8bQ1dEFEVVFRQkNzVE1DdVkweHkwSmNNV0E&w=60&h=800]Asus Maximus IV Extreme Owners Club[/URL]

*>>> Sign Up Here <<<</a>*
*

*
Reviews:

Hardware Heaven

Overclock3d

Techradar

Xtreme Systems

*Sig Banner*



PHP:


[URL=ENTER%20URL%20TO%20YOUR%20THREAD%20POST%20HERE!]**Asus Maximus IV Extreme Owners Club **[/URL]


----------



## Tunapiano

I believe i have everything working now, let me know if something isn't or if you have any ideas!


----------



## fliq

I believe the latest bios are 1090.


----------



## Tunapiano

Latest BIOS on the product bios history shows 0901 as the latest.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim the Enchanter

Hi guys!









I should tell you I don't actually have my Maximus IV Extreme mobo yet. I'm waiting for them to again be available.

I bought my i7-2600K *CPU* last Wednesday.

I have an AzzA Hurican 2000 *case* on the way that should be here in the next couple days, along with Windows 7.

I need to order the rest of the bits. At the present time I'm planning on:

• *Cooler*: Noctua NH-D14.

• *RAM*: 8Gb G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3-1600 F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL 2x4Gb 9-9-9-24-2N 1.5V. You can see the sticks are optimized for P67 mobos, and the Maximus IV Extreme is in their Qualified Motherboards List at the bottom of that web page.

• *HDD*: Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1Tb 7200 RPM 64Mb Cache Sata III 6Gb/s 3.5".

• *Video Cards*: 2 nVidia MSI GTX 580 (N580GTX) Twin Frozr II factory OC'ed 1536mb.

• *SSD*: Corsair P3-128 128Gb CSSD-P3128GB2-BRKT 2.5" SATA III MLC 6Gb/s Performance 3.

• *Optical Drive*: Since they are so cheap, and have various states of unreliability, I'll get one locally (probably from Best Buy), at the very end of the build just before I am ready to turn things on for the first time. That way, if it has a problem, I'll be able to just take it back to the store for a new one. I figure it will only run about $7-$10, at most, more than buying one mail order.

• *PSU*: Corsair Pro AX1200 Series Gold CMPSU-1200AX 1200W.

I presently have two, 22" wide Samsung SyncMaster 226BW *displays*. I want to add a *third, 3D display* and am presently thinking of getting the ASUS VG236HE, partially due to it's having a 3 year warranty vs. the others presently on the market.

To run all three displays, one being in 3D, I'm not sure if just the 2 video cards will be enough. Any thoughts?

Of course, I'm planning on a pair of *3D glasses*







, probably nVidia's. ???

If you want to comment on any or my planned build, feel free to do so. Though I've built about 10 computers in my time, the last one I built was in about 1990, so I'm a bit rusty on this and specs -- I've had to do a LOT of reading over the last couple weeks since I decided to go this direction.

Thx!

Tim


----------



## CSHawkeye

Here is my setup:

Maximus IV Extreme with bios 1090
Core i7 2600k @ 4.6GHz with 1.3 volts
Cooling: Corsair H70


----------



## Tunapiano

If you click the "Sign Up Here" link it takes you to a form, you just fill out the fields and it auto-populates your information in the spreadsheet above.


----------



## CSHawkeye

Thanks, about to move it into its new case (Lian Li PCV-1020B) later today.


----------



## Levesque

I was able to run Prime and LinX at 5.4 @ 1.48v, but voltage was too high for my taste.
I'm rock-stable 24/7 at 5.1 @ 1.42v BIOS (1.44 in CPU-Z)..
And I'm now 24/7 at 4.9 @ 1.36v to be sure there is no long term degradation.









-Intel PLL Overvoltage Auto
-LLC Max
-VRM Frequency change to 350
-Phase Control change to extreme
-Duty Control change to extreme
-RAM manual timings
-HT ON

Everything else is at auto.

At 4.9, not a single BSOD/crash/freeze/bug after 40 hours playing Darksiders to the end, over 50 hours playing Borderlands, 2 or 3 hours of BBC2, and almost done with Risen (35 hours) since I installed my Maximus + I7 2600K.


----------



## Tim the Enchanter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunapiano;12477339*
> Guru3d


Tunapiano,

I think that Guru3d link in your first post points to the wrong mobo.

Tim


----------



## Tunapiano

You're correct I will have to fix it tomorrow, thanks!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;12477621*
> I believe the latest bios are 1090.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunapiano;12477876*
> Latest BIOS on the product bios history shows 0901 as the latest.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


0901 is the latest official UEFI but the latest beta UEFI is 1090, you find it here and here, with official support from bingo13 (ASUS Technical Support) and Gary Key (ASUS Technical Marketing Manager).

As a note, I think that bingo13 and Gary Key is the same, just different names in different forum.

*@Tunapiano*
Since this´s a enthusiast board you should consider to add beta UEFI in the OP


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm considering this MB for my replacement ,i thought some of you my enjoy this
article here;
http://www.techreaction.net/2011/01/14/review-asus-maximus-iv-extreme-sandy-bridge-versus-the-world-part-22/
one question..how much was this mb before recall ??

@Ghostleader yes it is same dude


----------



## Tunapiano

I will certainly add that, thanks for the tip
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostleader;12504276*
> 0901 is the latest official UEFI but the latest beta UEFI is 1090, you find it here and here, with official support from bingo13 (ASUS Technical Support) and Gary Key (ASUS Technical Marketing Manager).
> 
> As a note, I think that bingo13 and Gary Key is the same, just different names in different forum.
> 
> *@Tunapiano*
> Since this´s a enthusiast board you should consider to add beta UEFI in the OP


Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kold

Tim, I would go with the H70 or something a bit smaller. This motherboard is too sexy to be covered up by that big ass NH-D14.

I have everything but this mobo. It was ordered when TigerDirect had it for 299. I've been patiently waiting.

Parts List:

2600K
8GB 1600MHz GSkill
GTX 580
AX1200
240GB SSD
800D
EK HF Nickel
RX360
New FrozenQ Fusion Bay


----------



## Tim the Enchanter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold;12505547*
> Tim, I would go with the H70 or something a bit smaller. This motherboard is too sexy to be covered up by that big ass NH-D14.


LOL... What, Kold, you think this looks too big?



















She was right. Size matters.

heeheehee

Actually, Kold, where it will set most people won't be able to even see into the case. Also, I'm 62. Most of my friends that might see it wouldn't know how to appreciate it. What can I say.










Tim


----------



## Kold

haha, alright fair enough. looks like you have an air conditioner plugged into it lol


----------



## Tim the Enchanter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold;12506261*
> haha, alright fair enough. looks like you have an air conditioner plugged into it lol


Oh... just to clear things up, Kold, that's not my pic. It's one from the interwebs.

I'm still waiting to get my board after the SATA-II fix and they are available again, and I haven't even ordered a CPU cooler yet.

This morning, as I type this, I'm now reviewing "How to watercool" videos if it makes you feel any better. LOL

Tim


----------



## Bmf79

I can't wait to get one of these boards either Tim. I didn't get lucky (or unlucky) depending on who's asking to get in on the first wave. I'm hoping to get one out of the gate as soon as their available. I picked up a chip and a board to hold me over until they were available again but I'm dying to get my SB up and running.


----------



## Tunapiano

Main post updated with latest Bios and bios information, also edited the post even more and removed the guru3d review.


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;12504277*
> I'm considering this MB for my replacement ,i thought some of you my enjoy this
> article here;
> http://www.techreaction.net/2011/01/14/review-asus-maximus-iv-extreme-sandy-bridge-versus-the-world-part-22/
> one question..how much was this mb before recall ??


Nice review, awesome performance









Hmmm,







might consider to buy one when it returns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;12504277*
> @Ghostleader yes it is same dude


What I thought

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunapiano;12504337*
> I will certainly add that, thanks for the tip
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Nice, you´re welcome


----------



## Tunapiano

I just updated to bios 1090, anyone else tried it yet to see if they can OC any better?


----------



## CSHawkeye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunapiano*


I just updated to bios 1090, anyone else tried it yet to see if they can OC any better?


I have not noticed a difference though I am happy with only 1.3 volts for 4.6 GHz myself.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunapiano*


I just updated to bios 1090, anyone else tried it yet to see if they can OC any better?


No difference compared to previous BIOS. Still rock-stable at 4.9 @ 1.34v.


----------



## Kold

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tim the Enchanter*


Oh... just to clear things up, Kold, that's not my pic. It's one from the interwebs.

I'm still waiting to get my board after the SATA-II fix and they are available again, and I haven't even ordered a CPU cooler yet.

This morning, as I type this, I'm now reviewing "How to watercool" videos if it makes you feel any better. LOL

Tim


Definitely try to take the plunge into WC. I was like you little more than a month ago and it's actually surprisingly easy to build and setup.


----------



## Tim the Enchanter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold;12514761*
> Definitely try to take the plunge into WC. I was like you little more than a month ago and it's actually surprisingly easy to build and setup.


Funny thing, Kold. I was in the industrial rubber business most all of my life, selling to manufacturers. My early work was over 7 years at a distributor in Cincinnati that specialized in hydraulic and pneumatic hose and fittings. I know all about hose barbs, tube fittings, all kinds of hose and tubing, and that thermal plastic PVC (polyvinyl chloride) tubing they use in the computer liquid cooling systems. The plumbing of it really doesn't bother me at all. I just don't know if I want to mess with the additional hassles over air cooling.

However, from what you and others have said, and what I've read, liquid cooling really does pay off big when it comes to getting lower temps while overclocking. So, now I'm leaning that way.

Thx for your input!

Tim


----------



## Tunapiano

I would definitely go with liquid cooling for the cpu, way better than air for overclocking.

GPU's on the other hand i usually stick with air.


----------



## Tim the Enchanter

OK... so what CPU water cooling are you guys using?

It looks to me like the XSPC Rasa 750 *RX360* Water Cooling Kit looks pretty nice. (Nice big rad there.) $200, but hey, I'm an old, retired, rich guy. LOL... j/k.

There is also this *RS360* version, which appears to be identical to the first one, but has a thinner rad for $50 less.

RX360 rad dimensions: 124x63x400mm
RS360 rad dimensions: 121x35x397mm

Any thoughts about the two rads for the pricing?

However, I don't mind putting out that much cash for this system. When you think about it, it's only maybe $60-$110 more than the Noctua NH-D14 fan I was thinking of using. Might as well do it right.

Thx!

Tim

P.S. It just dawned on me while I was typing another message that maybe I should check the prices for the individual parts instead of getting a kit. I'll do that today.


----------



## Tunapiano

bump.....come on i know more people own this motherboard, if you don't know how to join the club then post a SS of CPU-z showing your CPU overclock speed, voltage and motherboard info and i'll add you.

BTW i am using an EK waterblocks system.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Both are good. IMO go with the bigger one since it's only $50 more. With the bigger rad, you could use slower fans. Just be warned you might catch the WC bug. I had a $200 budget 6 months ago and I'm already over $500









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tim the Enchanter*


OK... so what CPU water cooling are you guys using?

It looks to me like the XSPC Rasa 750 *RX360* Water Cooling Kit looks pretty nice. (Nice big rad there.) $200, but hey, I'm an old, retired, rich guy. LOL... j/k.

There is also this *RS360* version, which appears to be identical to the first one, but has a thinner rad for $50 less.

RX360 rad dimensions: 124x63x400mm
RS360 rad dimensions: 121x35x397mm

Any thoughts about the two rads for the pricing?

However, I don't mind putting out that much cash for this system. When you think about it, it's only maybe $60-$110 more than the Noctua NH-D14 fan I was thinking of using. Might as well do it right.

Thx!

Tim

P.S. It just dawned on my while I was typing another message that maybe I should check the prices for the individual parts instead of getting a kit. I'll do that today.


----------



## Tunapiano

Main post updated with the latest Bios information and download link.


----------



## CSHawkeye

Oh nice, looks like I will have some fun tonight!


----------



## Tim the Enchanter

With the Asus MIVE, what's the deal people are talking about with the PCIe slots and only getting x8 out of them instead of x16 if you use two cards?

Maybe I'm mixed up cause I don't understand all this stuff.

Thx!

Tim


----------



## hokeyplyr48

If amazon screws up and sends me the board they accidentally posted for $204...I'll be a proud member


----------



## jsburruss1

Just bought one off newegg if they legitimately have them (Don't talk to me about the price). I have a quick question that needs answering though. Will this fit in my HAF 932? The form factor is extended ATX, with the board being 10.6 inches in height as apposed to 9.6. Thanks guys.


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsburruss1;12610548*
> Just bought one off newegg if they legitimately have them (Don't talk to me about the price). I have a quick question that needs answering though. Will this fit in my HAF 932? The form factor is extended ATX, with the board being 10.6 inches in height as apposed to 9.6. Thanks guys.


Yes it will, Shouldn't be a size problem at all.


----------



## Ubeermench

They are sold out on newegg =( i was about to buy one.


----------



## fliq

LoL yah they sold out in less than an hour...It's the longest they've been up on newegg actually... the first 2 times they were up, they sold out in less than 15min.


----------



## Tim the Enchanter

I got it into my shopping cart at Newegg. I was ordering the other stuff (HDD, cooler, etc.), when some frickin' a**hole came by and stole it out of my cart! "sold out"

GGggggrrrrrr!


----------



## nova_prime

just wondering but will there be more asus maximus IV models coming for sandy bridge...?

example is maximus formula iv, or something similar...


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim the Enchanter;12611506*
> I got it into my shopping cart at Newegg. I was ordering the other stuff (HDD, cooler, etc.), when some frickin' a**hole came by and stole it out of my cart! "sold out"
> 
> GGggggrrrrrr!


you should of just single added it and purchased then went back with another order!!! NO!!!! that sucks...oh well i'm sure you'll get one soon enough.


----------



## Tim the Enchanter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fliq*


you should of just single added it and purchased then went back with another order!!! NO!!!! that sucks...oh well i'm sure you'll get one soon enough.


You are 100% correct, fliq.

I actually thought of that, but then I said to myself, "Self, it's ain't gonna' take that long."

*Self hits Tim up the side of head.*

I've got the i7-2600k, Windows 7, and the new case sitting here.

Oh well. I should have learned to be patient by now, anyway.

If I wait long enough maybe the GTX 590 will be out and I can make a decision on it instead of just going with 580's.


----------



## whipple16

i ordered one from amazon the other day for 209









also ordered 1 from newegg today for 400









if the amazon board works out and actually ships i'll send the newegg board back (within 30 days)

either way i will be a proud member of this club tomorrow when fedex delivers it from the egg


----------



## Tim the Enchanter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whipple16*


also ordered 1 from newegg today for 400










So *YOU'RE* the rat that stole the mobo out of my cart!









j/k


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim the Enchanter;12612388*
> You are 100% correct, fliq.
> 
> I actually thought of that, but then I said to myself, "Self, it's ain't gonna' take that long."
> 
> *Self hits Tim up the side of head.*
> 
> I've got the i7-2600k, Windows 7, and the new case sitting here.
> 
> Oh well. I should have learned to be patient by now, anyway.
> 
> If I wait long enough maybe the GTX 590 will be out and I can make a decision on it instead of just going with 580's.


Haha, It's all good, Go with the 580's









What case are you going to use?


----------



## LazyGreek

Today around 11am pacific time, I ordered the M4E board through Newegg (iphone app) and my card was charged the amount. Do I have a board?


----------



## CSHawkeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazyGreek;12615446*
> Today around 11am pacific time, I ordered the M4E board through Newegg (iphone app) and my card was charged the amount. Do I have a board?


My Magic 8 Ball says "All Signs Point to Yes"


----------



## Tim the Enchanter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;12614246*
> Haha, It's all good, Go with the 580's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What case are you going to use?


The AzzA Hurican 2000. I got it for http://www.amazon.com/HURRICAN-2000-Computer-4xEasy-2x2-5-Inch/dp/B00457X10A/ref=lh_ni_t_]$114.99 from Amazon[/URL] after $30 rebate.

The shape of that left side of it looks weird in the advertising pics, however, both left side fans and the surface they are mounted in are actually parallel to the right side, so in person it looks much more like a normal case. Optical illusion. Weird.

It's hard to beat that it comes with 8 installed fans, 4 of them being 230mm fans, and all of them seeming to be in all the right places, and also 4 intake air filters. I'm totally happy with the quality, too.

Motherboard Compatibility: E-ATX, Full ATX, ATX, Micro ATX

Hope this info is useful.

Tim


----------



## Kold

******* TigerDirect canceled the $299 order I placed on my ME4 a few weeks ago. What pisses me off is that they didn't even notify me at all. Not even an automated email. I'm going to be pissed if they try to list it for more than I paid. Won't shop there again, if so.


----------



## Tim the Enchanter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim the Enchanter;12617358*
> The shape of that left side of it looks weird in the advertising pics, however, both left side fans and the surface they are mounted in are actually parallel to the right side, so in person it looks much more like a normal case. Optical illusion. Weird.


Do these pics help explain what I said?




























Tim


----------



## CSHawkeye

Lol that is a fugly case man, but hey it will keep your video cards nice and cool!


----------



## Tim the Enchanter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSHawkeye;12619432*
> Lol that is a fugly case man, but hey it will keep your video cards nice and cool!


LOL

Guess that's why they have menus at restaurants.

Well, form follows function, so I like it... and I don't have to wake up with it in the morning. 

Tim


----------



## LazyGreek

just an update, I will be recieving my M4e B3 board with tuesday's ups


----------



## Kold

Im really annoyed at TigerDirect. Been refreshing the hell out of newegg, but I doubt ill catch it when their next batch comes in.


----------



## jsburruss1

Quick question: Getting mine in on Thursday, and I was wondering if you guys had any experience putting a wireless card into the board. I'll have a GTX 580 in the first slot of course, but will adding a wireless card which I'm presuming is standard PCI (not express), drop the GPU from x16 bandwidth to x8? I'd give a link to the card I bought yesterday at Micro-Center, but I can't find the exact one online. Its one of D-Link's Xtreme-N cards. D-Links site has two listed but both are a bit different than mine. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Tim the Enchanter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsburruss1;12656088*
> Quick question: Getting mine in on Thursday, and I was wondering if you guys had any experience putting a wireless card into the board. I'll have a GTX 580 in the first slot of course, but will adding a wireless card which I'm presuming is standard PCI (not express), drop the GPU from x16 bandwidth to x8? I'd give a link to the card I bought yesterday at Micro-Center, but I can't find the exact one online. Its one of D-Link's Xtreme-N cards. D-Links site has two listed but both are a bit different than mine. Any help would be appreciated.


jsburruss,

What kind of wireless card? LAN? It sounds like a LAN card. If LAN, don't they make a dongle that plugs into one of the LAN ports already on the card?

Tim


----------



## jsburruss1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim the Enchanter;12656696*
> jsburruss,
> 
> What kind of wireless card? LAN? It sounds like a LAN card. If LAN, don't they make a dongle that plugs into one of the LAN ports already on the card?
> 
> Tim


I think it is this product: http://d-link.com/products/?pid=531


----------



## whipple16

can I join?

its gonna drive me crazy but im not gonna have enough free time till the weekend to put this thing together but i'll update some clocks when I do


----------



## koven

so overpriced but damn it's sexy


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whipple16;12658890*
> can I join?
> 
> its gonna drive me crazy but im not gonna have enough free time till the weekend to put this thing together but i'll update some clocks when I do


just click the link and fill out the information and it will auto-add you to the club









*>>> Sign Up Here <<<</a>*


----------



## Tunapiano

OP is updated with the Latest Bios and Change Log.


----------



## managerman

I finally have all the kinks worked out and have been tweaking the overclocks...so....I wanted to join the club and share some pics! Here is my Sandy Bridge "Beast" rig....with a M4E running the show!

Completed Build!










Closeup of M4E!










4x Raid-0 Micro Center 64GB Sandforce (Revo Drive out!) With overclocked bus to 105 the Intel Raid controller has some serious throughput!










3DMark 11 - Three GTX 580's 965/1930/2150










3DMark Vantage










Cinebench!










SuperPi 32M










Wprime 1.55


----------



## CSHawkeye

wow extreme radiator setup there man!


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSHawkeye;12666926*
> wow extreme radiator setup there man!


Yes sir! thanks...It does a prettty good job of keeping the heat down and the overclocks up!

-M


----------



## Tunapiano

How did you manage to get an OC higher than your Multiplier?


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunapiano;12667421*
> How did you manage to get an OC higher than your Multiplier?


Raised the bus speed from 100 to 105! Max on this chip was about 106.5...so I am still trying to squeeze more out of this chip (L041C108)

-M


----------



## whipple16

Can't wait to get my board put in this weekend. I had my 2500 over 5 but not stable. Hopefully this board will make the difference


----------



## Tim the Enchanter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman;12666950*
> Yes sir! thanks...It does a prettty good job of keeping the heat down and the overclocks up!
> 
> -M


Too bad you can't afford a really nice system, managerman.










I gotta' ask. How long does it take from the time you push the on button till the time Windows is booted up?

Tim


----------



## kevink82

No doubt a killer cooling setup for me though i choose a mild overclock on my 3 gtx580 and cpu since im not really into high epeen nowdays


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim the Enchanter;12674613*
> Too bad you can't afford a really nice system, managerman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta' ask. How long does it take from the time you push the on button till the time Windows is booted up?
> 
> Tim


Tim

From the push of the button to the start of windows loading is 28 seconds. (posting through the bios) After that Windows loads
in 11 seconds!

-M


----------



## Tunapiano

I think my bootup from Post to inside windows loading Chrome is under 20 seconds.

It might be 2 seconds faster if i didn't have a 20 digit password


----------



## pyrodex

I am hoping to catch one of the boards soon, I have EVERYTHING for my new build except the board. Sucks to have watercooling stuff and parts waiting for the board.


----------



## markheaps

I just posted this in a different forum, but ChiefValue.com has them instock for $364.99 + free shipping. I just ordered one. They said they had 14 more in stock.


----------



## pyrodex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markheaps;12684153*
> I just posted this in a different forum, but ChiefValue.com has them instock for $364.99 + free shipping. I just ordered one. They said they had 14 more in stock.


Thank you! I ordered one when I saw this so let's hope I got one. Btw chiefvalue is a sister company of newegg.


----------



## Tim the Enchanter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markheaps;12684153*
> I just posted this in a different forum, but ChiefValue.com has them instock for $364.99 + free shipping. I just ordered one. They said they had 14 more in stock.


Thx markheaps. I *think* I got one.









Tim


----------



## jsburruss1

The mobo doesn't come with screws to attach it to the case, so what did you guys use? Screws left over from the case? I have a HAF 932 btw.


----------



## pyrodex

I got my tracking number already!


----------



## CSHawkeye

Good to hear, I got my B3 board in, just installed it. The board came with bios 1101. I will update later. So far so good...


----------



## whipple16

I can't wait!! I will finally have the free time to install mine tomorrow. It has been sitting in the box since Tuesday and will finally be let loose


----------



## XxGrave

Started building last night. Still have a bunch of stuff to order. (crappy cell pic lol)


----------



## Tim the Enchanter

I think you're a quart low, XxGrave.


----------



## chachmarach

Anyone with a B3 M4E board notice that the 12V plug in the upper left side had half of it covered so only 4 pins were to be used? I am pretty sure on my board that half of it was covered by a plastic tab or something. I will have to look at it when I get home but pretty sure when installing last night. What are the EZ plugs for on the motherboard? It is pretty vague in the manual?


----------



## chachmarach

Even in the motherboard photo on Newegg it shows only half of the 8 pin plug open but yet describes it as an 8 pin 12V plug. Is this just a cover that is supposed to be taken off and both sides used or is there a reason half of it is covered. Sorry if this question is stupid.


----------



## XxGrave

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tim the Enchanter*


I think you're a quart low, XxGrave.




Got 3 gallons of DI water from work. All in smart water bottles. lol


----------



## jsburruss1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chachmarach*


Even in the motherboard photo on Newegg it shows only half of the 8 pin plug open but yet describes it as an 8 pin 12V plug. Is this just a cover that is supposed to be taken off and both sides used or is there a reason half of it is covered. Sorry if this question is stupid.


I had the same question as i began building last night. I am comletely new to this so it would be great to get a direct answer. I'm assuming that the cover should be taken off and the whole 8-pin connector used.


----------



## chachmarach

I should have looked at it closer but why cover just half of it with some cover? I will try popping it off and using all 8 pins I guess.


----------



## Tunapiano

i am not at home and unable to help with your question on this connector, sry


----------



## itspreach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsburruss1;12693341*
> I had the same question as i began building last night. I am comletely new to this so it would be great to get a direct answer. I'm assuming that the cover should be taken off and the whole 8-pin connector used.


The MSI P67A-GD65 board I have for the 1155 build I just did 2 days ago was the same way. I popped the plastic piece off.


----------



## chachmarach

I also have since spoken to the store I purchased from and they said either or. Use 4 or 8 pins and that if the 4/8 pin 12V connector is used that the EZ plug isn't needed. Not sure if they contacted Asus or just from their past computer builds experience.


----------



## Tim the Enchanter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chachmarach;12692167*
> Even in the motherboard photo on Newegg it shows only half of the 8 pin plug open but yet describes it as an 8 pin 12V plug. Is this just a cover that is supposed to be taken off and both sides used or is there a reason half of it is covered. Sorry if this question is stupid.


Yeah, chachmarach, I see it. Just above the Northbridge in this pic. If you zoom in you can see ½ of it is covered. They even have a pointer to it with the text, "8 pin CPU power connector."

But, in the top view pic at the Asus site, where it is on the right of the board, it is *not* covered.

Still waiting on my mobo. Well be interested in the outcome of this.

Tim


----------



## Kold

Yeah, typically mobos don't come with the screws to do that. They come with the case. If you're in a pinch though, stop by Fry's.
Quote:



Originally Posted by *jsburruss1*


The mobo doesn't come with screws to attach it to the case, so what did you guys use? Screws left over from the case? I have a HAF 932 btw.



Sent from my rooted Nook Color


----------



## Kold

Just ordered the MEIV off newegg!! It says it's out of stock now. I must've gotten the last of this batch. Finally! I know newegg wont screw me like tiger.


----------



## MooCwzRck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kold*


Just ordered the MEIV off newegg!! It says it's out of stock now. I must've gotten the last of this batch. Finally! I know newegg wont screw me like tiger.


lol what the hell, I have been refreshing the page constantly all night and its stayed out of stock...haha


----------



## lowfiwhiteguy

Got mine this afternoon, thanks to "Auto Notify"


----------



## d3viliz3d

Ordered it today from my usual shop =) They had a very low price (298€ compared to 343€ of the 2nd cheapest shop!!!). I expect to get it during the next week \\o/


----------



## Tunapiano

good luck to you all on getting yours!


----------



## CSHawkeye

w00t more people for the crew now!


----------



## Tim the Enchanter

It looks like Monday, maybe Tuesday, mine will be here from ChiefValue.

Yeah.,, I'm kewl.









Let's all have a building party!!!


















Tim


----------



## Levesque

Finally! The Club will grow.









Outstanding motherboard. I can't make this mobo crash! It's rock-stable.

Just finished installing my new PSU Corsair AX1200.

Installing my new AMD 6990 tomorrow with the BIOS switch ON to go Tri-Fire with my watercooled 6970. Will see if those molex EZ-plug on the Maximus are doing their jobs with 450W (or more with OC!) on the PCie slot 1!


----------



## Witchdoctor

Mine is on the way and tracking has it here on Tuesday

As far as the 4/8 pin

If you have an 8 pin pull the plug, some PS only have a 4 pin so plug that into the open part and leave the plug in

The extra pins give the board more stability undwer extreme circumstance

The Bio star EX comes with two 8 pin connectors


----------



## XxGrave

Hopefully mine will be up by the week after next or so. Accidentally shipped a bunch of my parts to my billing address (Nevada) and I am working in Oklahoma... Have to get my brother to ship them to me now...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chachmarach;12693535*
> I should have looked at it closer but why cover just half of it with some cover? I will try popping it off and using all 8 pins I guess.


They are showing you which side to use if you only have a 4 pin connector.


----------



## Tunapiano

if anyone has any better ideas for the Sig banner by all means let me know on here or through a PM.


----------



## whipple16

any tricks to getting these things to boot??

i just swapped out my UD5 for this and everything seems to be fine but i have no video!!!

i know the GPU is good and i dont get any errors on the debug led. it just says 00

both monitors are good and working also. and yes i made sure i plugged everything in!


----------



## Tim the Enchanter

My *'stuff'* is just coming in this week.

When I was deciding on modules, I tried to pick the highest consumer-rated items at Newegg and Amazon, combined. I even made a spreadsheet to total the ratings. From doing that, I just noticed, I'm ending up with not only an Asus MIVE mobo, but also:

• 2 Asus GTX 580 ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS graphics cards
• 1 Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B.AS optical drive
• 2 Asus VG236HE 23" 3D displays

That's interesting, since I wasn't trying to lean toward them because of the mobo or anything.

FWIW

Tim


----------



## Tim the Enchanter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whipple16;12718072*
> any tricks to getting these things to boot??
> 
> i just swapped out my UD5 for this and everything seems to be fine but i have no video!!!
> 
> i know the GPU is good and i dont get any errors on the debug led. it just says 00
> 
> both monitors are good and working also. and yes i made sure i plugged everything in!


whipple16,

I would start off trying 1 display and 1 graphics card and work up from there to eliminate were the problem might be.

Hope this helps!

Tim


----------



## whipple16

i have tried each display by its self and i only have 1 gpu


----------



## Tim the Enchanter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whipple16;12718418*
> i have tried each display by its self and i only have 1 gpu


I'm no expert, whipple16, and am just shooting in the dark here with some things I would try in your situation.

• Doesn't the board have GPU card switches? (I can't remember if I read that or not.) Maybe off by default? OTOH, if you can see the Post before Windows starts, I doubt that the GPU card switches being off would be it.

• Try 1 RAM strip at a time. Ya' never know.

I'll keep thinking in case something else comes to mind you could try.

Hope I got lucky for you!

Tim


----------



## Tunapiano

Also check the bios, alot of options are off by default. I am not in front of mine to be able to tell you option by option but I have upgraded my bios 3 times since I got my board and until I saved my profile all of the hot swappable drives for my 800D were off by default, ram timings and ram speed was not being read right by the bios.

There are GPU settings in the bios, I have not looked at them but I would check them out.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## faulkton

anyone want to comment on if 1, 2, or 0 ez plugs are needed with 570 sli?


----------



## CSHawkeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton;12724605*
> anyone want to comment on if 1, 2, or 0 ez plugs are needed with 570 sli?


I would use 1, right now I am using 1 for my SLI setup.


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSHawkeye;12724904*
> I would use 1, right now I am using 1 for my SLI setup.


thanks. That was what i was thinking i should do, but i've never done sli and havent built a computer in the modern era.

Should have time to start the build this afternoon and finish it up when i get the 2nd 570 tomorrow!


----------



## jsburruss1

Got my build up and running perfectly at all stock settings over the weekend. My cable management skills are not the best as I haven't been able to get the backside case panel on, but I'm getting close. I'll try getting a 4.4-4.5 over-clock sometime this week if I can manage.


----------



## chachmarach

Changed from UD7 to the Extreme 4 and love it. The Asus seems more solid, voltages seems more steady than the Gigabyte. Like the new bios/UEFI system. Windows tools/utilities seem more solid/ more functionality. Happy with purchase.


----------



## Kold

Just wanted to let people know it's showing in stock again on my browser. It will say sold out until you click into it.

Sent from my rooted Nook Color.


----------



## whipple16

What are you guys getting on the debug led when it starts. Mine still won't show and video

I just got a gts450 incase my 470 went bad or needed to be flashed back but it still doesn't work. My debug just says 00 and nothing else and I get no beeps from the speaker

I have tried everything I can think of. Only 1 monitor plugged in 1 hard drive plugged in. 1 stick of ram. Clearing CMOS.

Any other ideas????

Also. What LEDs next to the 24 pin light up on your working boards?? Right now the only one that lights up is the CPU led in red. From what the manual says it makes me think that might be the issue


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whipple16;12732996*
> What are you guys getting on the debug led when it starts. Mine still won't show and video
> 
> I just got a gts450 incase my 470 went bad or needed to be flashed back but it still doesn't work. My debug just says 00 and nothing else and I get no beeps from the speaker
> 
> I have tried everything I can think of. Only 1 monitor plugged in 1 hard drive plugged in. 1 stick of ram. Clearing CMOS.
> 
> Any other ideas????
> 
> Also. What LEDs next to the 24 pin light up on your working boards?? Right now the only one that lights up is the CPU led in red. From what the manual says it makes me think that might be the issue


Mine shows AA on the LED, i have done some reasearch and a 00 code is bad, in every instance i read the person had to RMA the board but here are some things you could try that were mentioned...

Pull out the CR2032 battery
Move the CMOS jumper pins to 2&3 for 10-15 minutes
During this 15 minute down time, check all your connections to Hard Drives etc.
Just reseat your 24-pin and 8-pin power connections going into the Motherboard.
After 15 minutes, place the jumper back on pins 1&2, insert the CR2032 battery, install the Video Card and connect the power supply to it.
Plug the power cable to the PSU back into the electrical socket.
During the post - Make sure to go into Bios and reset the Date and Clock.
If that doesn't do it, then try reseating the CPU next.

After all of this they suggest building the PC outside the case on a piece of cardboard.

Progress Codes

00 - Not used
01 - Power on. Reset type detection (soft/hard)
02 - AP initialization before microcode loading
03 - System Agent initialization before microcode loading
04 - PCH initialization before microcode loading
05 - OEM initialization before microcode loading
06 - Microcode loading
07 - AP initialization after microcode loading
08 - System Agent initialization after microcode loading
09 - PCH initialization after microcode loading
0A - OEM initialization after microcode loading
0B - Cache initialization

ACPI/ASL Checkpoints

01 - System is entering S1 sleep state
02 - System is entering S2 sleep state
03 - System is entering S3 sleep state
04 - System is entering S4 sleep state
05 - System is entering S5 sleep state
10 - System is waking up from the S1 sleep state
20 - System is waking up from the S2 sleep state
30 - System is waking up from the S3 sleep state
40 - System is waking up from the S4 sleep state
AC - System has transitioned into ACPI mode. Interrupt controller is in APIC mode
AA - System has transitioned into ACPI mode. Interrupt controller is in APIC mode


----------



## whipple16

thanks for the info Tunapiano, i have tried all of that excopt pulling the battery. before i rma it ill put everything back in the case and try 1 more time and hope for the best.


----------



## Jobotoo

I have never overclocked, and although it appears someone easy with the M4E, has anyone put a guide together for it? I sure would feel more comfortable with one.

Appreciate it!


----------



## Stradigos441

Hey guys, just bought one of these today! I'll be joining your ranks shortly <3

I do have one question though... I happened to buy a X-Fi Fatal1ty sound card recently and was wondering how the onboard sound compares to the Fatal1ty sound. I'd like to recover some of the money I spend on this EXPENSIVE mobo, but if the sound could be better, then I guess I'll stick with it.

I'm not really an audiophile, but a "scale 1-10" response comparing the two would greatly help me out. Thoughts?


----------



## whipple16

Well I pulled everything apart, bench tested everything and it all worked. Threw it back in the case and I'm currently installing windows









Don't know what was wrong and right now I don't care!! Just got my first look at the new bios and it was hard to to oc to 4.6 to install windows but I left it alone. I'll update later with som results


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whipple16;12735619*
> Well I pulled everything apart, bench tested everything and it all worked. Threw it back in the case and I'm currently installing windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what was wrong and right now I don't care!! Just got my first look at the new bios and it was hard to to oc to 4.6 to install windows but I left it alone. I'll update later with som results


glad it all worked out for you


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo;12734442*
> I have never overclocked, and although it appears someone easy with the M4E, has anyone put a guide together for it? I sure would feel more comfortable with one.
> 
> Appreciate it!


This is the best guide i ever found for the P67 Asus Bios.

http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/overclocking/39184-p67-sandy-bridge-overclocking-guide-beginners.html#post110576
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stradigos441;12735093*
> Hey guys, just bought one of these today! I'll be joining your ranks shortly <3
> 
> I do have one question though... I happened to buy a X-Fi Fatal1ty sound card recently and was wondering how the onboard sound compares to the Fatal1ty sound. I'd like to recover some of the money I spend on this EXPENSIVE mobo, but if the sound could be better, then I guess I'll stick with it.
> 
> I'm not really an audiophile, but a "scale 1-10" response comparing the two would greatly help me out. Thoughts?


I have not had an issue with the sound and i am using an 8 yr old surround sound system when i am not using my headphones. Still awesome sounding to me with 5 PC speakers and a subwoofer, it's a Logitech sound system.


----------



## Tim the Enchanter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whipple16;12735619*
> Well I pulled everything apart, bench tested everything and it all worked. Threw it back in the case and I'm currently installing windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what was wrong and right now I don't care!! Just got my first look at the new bios and it was hard to to oc to 4.6 to install windows but I left it alone. I'll update later with som results


GREAT!







I like your persistence!









Tim


----------



## Tim the Enchanter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo;12734442*
> I have never overclocked, and although it appears someone easy with the M4E, has anyone put a guide together for it? I sure would feel more comfortable with one.
> 
> Appreciate it!


Jobotoo,

This video may be of some help to you.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vBN-cBPs98[/ame[/URL]]

Hope you find it useful. I'm in the same situation as you are.

Tim


----------



## Levesque

It's really easy to OC the Maximus.

To reach 5.1, here's what I did. Rock-stable, 24/7. 12.04 BIOS.

-Multi All cores 51x
-Manual v core: 1.42v
-LLC 75%
-VRM frequency Manual, 350
-Phase Control Extreme
-Duty control Extreme
-Intel PLL overvoltage Auto
-RAM timings and voltage: manual

Everything else at ''Auto''.

Rock-stable. Can't make that mobo crash. Was able to do Prime 8 hours, LinX 20 passes. Everything except the kitchen sink. It won't crash.









I was able to easily reach 5.4 at 1.49v. But I'm not confortable 24/7 at that voltage.

So I game at 5.1 1.42v and do my work, Photshop, etc at 4.8 @ 1.34v (really low voltage).


----------



## Kick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;12739363*
> It's really easy to OC the Maximus.
> 
> To reach 5.1, here's what I did. Rock-stable, 24/7. 12.04 BIOS.
> 
> -Multi All cores 51x
> -Manual v core: 1.42v
> -LLC 75%
> -VRM frequency Manual, 350
> -Phase Control Extreme
> -Duty control Extreme
> -Intel PLL overvoltage Auto
> -RAM timings and voltage: manual
> 
> Everything else at ''Auto''.
> 
> Rock-stable. Can't make that mobo crash. Was able to do Prime 8 hours, LinX 20 passes. Everything except the kitchen sink. It won't crash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to easily reach 5.4 at 1.49v. But I'm not confortable 24/7 at that voltage.
> 
> So I game at 5.1 1.42v and do my work, Photshop, etc at 4.8 @ 1.34v (really low voltage).


You do know it's more Dependant on the chip than the mobo right?


----------



## MooCwzRck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kick;12739415*
> You do know it's more Dependant on the chip than the mobo right?


Mostly, but a better motherboard with more power phases usually results in a more stable higher clock.


----------



## CULLEN

Quote:


> Tim the Enchanter901i7 2600k3.8Ghz1.5v


Correct me if I'm wrong, but those are way to high volts for 3.8 GHz??


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kick;12739415*
> You do know it's more Dependant on the chip than the mobo right?


I'm not stupid. I know. But people were asking for some help to config the Maximus, and what settings to use.

So I just made a list of what I did. Wha's wrong with that?


----------



## Jobotoo

Thanks Tunapiano, Tim, and Levesque!

I'll be checking those out and see how it goes.


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


It's really easy to OC the Maximus.

To reach 5.1, here's what I did. Rock-stable, 24/7. 12.04 BIOS.

-Multi All cores 51x
-Manual v core: 1.42v
-LLC 75%
-VRM frequency Manual, 350
-Phase Control Extreme
-Duty control Extreme
-Intel PLL overvoltage Auto
-RAM timings and voltage: manual

Everything else at ''Auto''.

Rock-stable. Can't make that mobo crash. Was able to do Prime 8 hours, LinX 20 passes. Everything except the kitchen sink. It won't crash.









I was able to easily reach 5.4 at 1.49v. But I'm not confortable 24/7 at that voltage.

So I game at 5.1 1.42v and do my work, Photshop, etc at 4.8 @ 1.34v (really low voltage).


I am curious which VRM frequency you changed, there is like 3 or 4 of them, i found Phase control but not Duty control.


----------



## faulkton

ok i am finally building using this board but it has been so long since i built a computer..

the board has two eatx12v plugs, do i need to use both of them of like the ez plug should i really only use one?

i do plan to OC some, but its air and i'm mostly interested in finding a lowish voltage 24/7 plug.


----------



## LazyGreek

I hope this is the correct thread. So, my question is. I have the M4e.b3 board now. Is the on board audio any good? I was planning on using Astro A40's via the digital optical connection. I also will be using SLI. So that would leave me a PCIe x1 slot on the bottem. is worth getting a deticated sound card, i.e a HT/Omega eClaro, or is that just wasted money and space.


----------



## whipple16

just got everything running smooth and a quick 10 mins in bios with only 1 reboot here is what i got.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1713542










i couldn't even boot at 5.1 with my ud5 and i got this on the second try









still havn't stability tested it but been messing around for about a hour with no problems!!


----------



## Tim the Enchanter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whipple16*


[snip] just got everything running smooth and a quick 10 mins in bios with only 1 reboot here is what i got.

[snip]

i couldn't even boot at 5.1 with my ud5 and i got this on the second try







[snip]


Holy crap.







That's a 2500k, too.

You must have an in with the binning gods.

Tim


----------



## whipple16

yeah im pretty happy so far







with IBT i was getting load temps of close to 70 butstill havnt finished putting everything together so i dont even have fans spinning on my second radiator yet or any kind of intake fans on the case so hopefully i can get those temps back down to where they use to be.

also let me know how you like that indigo xtreme, i just using some Artic cooling creamique because it was cheap and i was out of shin eitsu.

i think this paste im useing has a pretty long burn in time so hopefully it will get better otherwise i will deffiently get some different stuff


----------



## mikebrad

hey guys, new to the board...and the motherboard. i came here searching for some information on what people were doing with the 4-pin ez plugs since asus didn't provide much information in the manual and i can only get the top one powered without some cable modding due to my psu being a bottom mount. it looked like someone said one might be enough earlier in the thread so i'll go with that. just wondering what, if any, performance benefits would be of 2 vs 1 vs none especially in a pci-e demanding setup?


----------



## whipple16

I'm not totally sure but I have had much lesser boards that required a 8 pin so since there is the room for it u would defiantly use it.

Might be interesting to see if people can keep there high overclocks if they remove 1 of the 4 pins though for people that have the plugs that will split into 4x4


----------



## Tim the Enchanter

If anyone is interested in pricing for reference, when I'm done I will have $3,556.59 into the system indicated by the specs in my forum signature, or $2,872.67 without the two Asus VG236HE 23" 120Hz 3D displays. (I made a spreadsheet.







) I already had my keyboard, mouse, speakers, headset, and UPS, so they are not included in that price, and neither is Windows 7.

Tim


----------



## Dream-Maker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim the Enchanter;12505733*
> LOL... What, Kold, you think this looks too big?
> 
> [
> Actually, Kold, where it will set most people won't be able to even see into the case. Also, I'm 62. Most of my friends that might see it wouldn't know how to appreciate it. What can I say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Wow now I feel much better joining this site,
glad to see theres others here close to my age.
I'm 44

My mobo is comin in today, will post a pic when it arrives.
And thanx for the advice on the other forum about the memory Tim.

Bill


----------



## septro

Got the mobo in yesterday and waiting on some MDPC sleeving to get started.. can't wait to put this in.


----------



## MooCwzRck

Just showed back up on amazon.com...ordered with 1 day shipping, now let's see if they'll still honor that 205 price from my pre-order!

EDIT: And done, expected on the 22nd...man, i cant wait to finally be done with this build...


----------



## whipple16

So did they honor the price?

I order 1 to and will call later to make sure they honor the price otherwise I will cancel


----------



## MooCwzRck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whipple16;12766838*
> So did they honor the price?
> 
> I order 1 to and will call later to make sure they honor the price otherwise I will cancel


The first person I talked to said they couldn't honor the price. The second person I talked to said they would honor the price because a previous rep last week told me they would...it all depends on if they said they would before, and who you talk to this time around, it seems.

It isn't the end of the world if they don't honor it, we aren't entitled to it, but it's definitely awesome if they do.


----------



## whipple16

i ordered one today and called amazon and they adjusted the price for me so there is hope for the people that got canceled on









now what to do with a spare M4E???? maybe i''ll stick it in the box from the one i got from newegg and return it to them and get my 400 back


----------



## LazyGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikebrad;12753222*
> hey guys, new to the board...and the motherboard. i came here searching for some information on what people were doing with the 4-pin ez plugs since asus didn't provide much information in the manual and i can only get the top one powered without some cable modding due to my psu being a bottom mount. it looked like someone said one might be enough earlier in the thread so i'll go with that. just wondering what, if any, performance benefits would be of 2 vs 1 vs none especially in a pci-e demanding setup?


I have the same problem. I can't plug in the bottem one because of a bottem mount psu.... Im planning on using dual 580's, so I will do my best and go without plugging in the EZ_Plug. I did email Asus, and they said this,

"If you would like to use multi-graphic cards on the motherboard, you could consider to connect the EZ Plug connector to get more stable performance. But they are not necessary. You could firstly connect the 24-pin power connector and the ATX12V connector, also, sometimes, there will be some extral power connector on the graphic card, you need to make sure you have connected them, then check if the PC could work well, if not, please consider to connect the EZ Plug connector to have a further check."

So, my understanding is not clear, its not a yes or a no. More like if you need it, its there.


----------



## Stradigos441

I was wondering about that EZ_Plug myself... I guess I can do without.

My board doesn't start when I plug in the front panel's USB wire. It starts for half a second then dies off. Really strange... it does it with the USB expansion thing too.

EDIT: It's also complaining I don't have CPU fan plugged in and makes me go into the BIOS before the HDD boots. I haven't really looked into it much though. Just got the thing running last night.


----------



## Levesque

Those molex EZ-plug are working!

My new 6990 is on BIOS 2, and overclocked, so probably pulling around 500w, and the Maximus didn't melt!








Just kidding.

I was able to plug both my EZ-Plug, even that stupidly designed one at the bottom. Should stick out, not down.







Hope Asus will rectify this on their next mobo. Stupid idea.

But with 2 cards, and a 6990, I wanted to be sure there was enough juice. And the Maximus is rockin fine!

Has you can see, I even sleeved my EZ-plug connector!


----------



## sylifis

Hi, I just finished my new pc build...unfortunately, not all is well.
Asus Maximus IV Extreme
Intel I-7 2600K
4x2GB Dominator RAM
Noctura NH-D14 cooler
GTX 580

Everything appears normal as far as fans, lights, etc. and the Error indicator runs through the first levels, but it stops with Error 58 - CPU Self Test failed or possible CPU cache error. I tried resetting CMOS on the back panel, and I tried moving the clear RTC RAM jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pins 2 and 3, then back to 1 and 2 again. No luck..tried holding keyboard del key, but nothing. Are there any other steps I can take before trying to remove the Noctua cooler and scraping the paste off and reinserting the CPU? Does it sound like a CPU problem, BIOS, or motherboard? I have both power plugs in, the 24pin and the 8pin, I tried reinserting them both...no change. I also pushed the change BIOS switch..no gud either. update, I took the Noctua off and reinserted the CPU, no change still error code 58....kinda points to the CPU, IMO.

This is my first build and I am an oldtimer so any help would be greatly appreciated.
Chuck


----------



## Kold

Okay, I just got mine all installed and running. CPU-Z says it is Rev 1.xx? WTH? The stickers on the mobo itself and box say B3. Can someone load up CPU-Z and tell me what yours is reading out? Much appreciated.

***False alarm. Loaded up CPU-Z 1.57 and it reads B3. Phew, was about to rage***

Here is ROG CPU-Z 1.57.1

Also, anyone noticing a slight freeze when the windows 7 logo is animating? Might be OCD, but I've never seen that happen with any other mobo I've used.


----------



## Tim the Enchanter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold;12782306*
> [snip] Also, anyone noticing a slight freeze when the windows 7 logo is animating? Might be OCD, but I've never seen that happen with any other mobo I've used. [snip]


OCD = Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder?

Tim


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stradigos441;12777358*
> I was wondering about that EZ_Plug myself... I guess I can do without.
> 
> My board doesn't start when I plug in the front panel's USB wire. It starts for half a second then dies off. Really strange... it does it with the USB expansion thing too.
> 
> EDIT: It's also complaining I don't have CPU fan plugged in and makes me go into the BIOS before the HDD boots. I haven't really looked into it much though. Just got the thing running last night.


I've heard reseating the CPU and fan fixes this, i had it and just turned off the bios option that monitors CPU fan speed since i'm liquid cooled i don't need it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sylifis;12781438*
> Hi, I just finished my new pc build...unfortunately, not all is well.
> Asus Maximus IV Extreme
> Intel I-7 2600K
> 4x2GB Dominator RAM
> Noctura NH-D14 cooler
> GTX 580
> 
> Everything appears normal as far as fans, lights, etc. and the Error indicator runs through the first levels, but it stops with Error 58 - CPU Self Test failed or possible CPU cache error. I tried resetting CMOS on the back panel, and I tried moving the clear RTC RAM jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pins 2 and 3, then back to 1 and 2 again. No luck..tried holding keyboard del key, but nothing. Are there any other steps I can take before trying to remove the Noctua cooler and scraping the paste off and reinserting the CPU? Does it sound like a CPU problem, BIOS, or motherboard? I have both power plugs in, the 24pin and the 8pin, I tried reinserting them both...no change. I also pushed the change BIOS switch..no gud either. update, I took the Noctua off and reinserted the CPU, no change still error code 58....kinda points to the CPU, IMO.
> 
> This is my first build and I am an oldtimer so any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Chuck


What does the motherboard LED tell you, what error code is it giving?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold;12782306*
> Okay, I just got mine all installed and running. CPU-Z says it is Rev 1.xx? WTH? The stickers on the mobo itself and box say B3. Can someone load up CPU-Z and tell me what yours is reading out? Much appreciated.
> 
> ***False alarm. Loaded up CPU-Z 1.57 and it reads B3. Phew, was about to rage***
> 
> Here is ROG CPU-Z 1.57.1
> 
> Also, anyone noticing a slight freeze when the windows 7 logo is animating? Might be OCD, but I've never seen that happen with any other mobo I've used.


no freezing here, i have windows installed on a c300 256gb SSD.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;12777832*
> Those molex EZ-plug are working!
> 
> My new 6990 is on BIOS 2, and overclocked, so probably pulling around 500w, and the Maximus didn't melt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> I was able to plug both my EZ-Plug, even that stupidly designed one at the bottom. Should stick out, not down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope Asus will rectify this on their next mobo. Stupid idea.
> 
> But with 2 cards, and a 6990, I wanted to be sure there was enough juice. And the Maximus is rockin fine!
> 
> Has you can see, I even sleeved my EZ-plug connector!


I was working on my setup and couldn't believe how the bottom moles was setup . . .

So it is not plugged in at the moment. If I need it I have to move the PSU first. /shrug


----------



## Witchdoctor

I know hooking it up in this Micro tower was a PITA


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim the Enchanter;12783020*
> OCD = Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder?
> 
> Tim


Yeah
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunapiano;12783931*
> no freezing here, i have windows installed on a c300 256gb SSD.


Any idea what that could mean? I haven't noticed any performance issues or degradation. It got so annoying seeing it freeze for a split second every time I booted that I just disabled the GUI in msconfig.


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold;12784860*
> Yeah
> 
> Any idea what that could mean? I haven't noticed any performance issues or degradation. It got so annoying seeing it freeze for a split second every time I booted that I just disabled the GUI in msconfig.


not too sure, how long does it freeze for? if it's only a second then what kind of HD do you have windows installed on, did you get all of the drivers for everything installed and not just using windows obtained drivers?


----------



## XxGrave

Got mine up and running @ 5ghz/1.44v. Will do Intel burn test, but on prime95 I am hitting 80ish after 20 minutes. Idle temps are right at 30c. Will play with it some more later.


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunapiano;12785186*
> not too sure, how long does it freeze for? if it's only a second then what kind of HD do you have windows installed on, did you get all of the drivers for everything installed and not just using windows obtained drivers?


It's just a split second. Probably not anything to worry about. I have a 240gb mushkin callisto deluxe ssd. It's sata 2. I tried installing my windows to a different hard drive and it did the same thing as well.


----------



## Tunapiano

Probably nothing then

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam1203

I received my MIVE B3 the other day and had two weird issues.

1- I received a warning message in Windows stating "Power surge detected on USB port"

2- The Bluetooth button seems to work backwards. When it is pressed in (bluetooth button light on), the Bluetooth software on the PC shows it as disabled. When it is out (bluetooth button light off) the bluetooth software shows it as being on.

I'm RMA'ing the board with ASUS and selected the overnight ($30) shipping for the advanced RMA (thank goodness they had one). Per ASUS's instructions, I am not using the MIVE as there may be a short in the board.

My question is if anyone has had these issues, especially number 2 as I have not received the Power Surge warning again.

Thanks everyone!

Adam


----------



## Flatlinezor

1: No. It was most likely a warning of usb3-s more power, if you connected an usb2 compliant device and you have not reinstalled windows, but its just a quick guess. Dont worry, either way, the ports cant destroy your equipment.

2: That is absolutely normal, works as it should. The illumination would bother you anyway if your motherboard is not in a case and faces the end towards you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam1203;12793949*
> I received my MIVE B3 the other day and had two weird issues.
> 
> 1- I received a warning message in Windows stating "Power surge detected on USB port"
> 
> 2- The Bluetooth button seems to work backwards. When it is pressed in (bluetooth button light on), the Bluetooth software on the PC shows it as disabled. When it is out (bluetooth button light off) the bluetooth software shows it as being on.
> 
> I'm RMA'ing the board with ASUS and selected the overnight ($30) shipping for the advanced RMA (thank goodness they had one). Per ASUS's instructions, I am not using the MIVE as there may be a short in the board.
> 
> My question is if anyone has had these issues, especially number 2 as I have not received the Power Surge warning again.
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Adam


----------



## Flatlinezor

Have you actually read his comment?









" it stops with Error 58 - CPU Self Test failed or possible CPU cache error. "
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunapiano;12783931*
> I've heard reseating the CPU and fan fixes this, i had it and just turned off the bios option that monitors CPU fan speed since i'm liquid cooled i don't need it.
> 
> What does the motherboard LED tell you, what error code is it giving?
> 
> no freezing here, i have windows installed on a c300 256gb SSD.


----------



## Adam1203

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flatlinezor;12795051*
> 1: No. It was most likely a warning of usb3-s more power, if you connected an usb2 compliant device and you have not reinstalled windows, but its just a quick guess. Dont worry, either way, the ports cant destroy your equipment.
> 
> 2: That is absolutely normal, works as it should. The illumination would bother you anyway if your motherboard is not in a case and faces the end towards you.


Thank you for the info! So when the Bluetooth button is pressed in what function is I performing? Is it just off or does it change the device's connection type?


----------



## Falkentyne

Kold: What is the cpu settings you're using when you see that "freeze" of the windows logo?

Someone said that on *his* system, that freeze was an indication that windows would be unstable due to not enough voltages/high overclock or something, but that was only from his testing.


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne;12797258*
> Kold: What is the cpu settings you're using when you see that "freeze" of the windows logo?
> 
> Someone said that on *his* system, that freeze was an indication that windows would be unstable due to not enough voltages/high overclock or something, but that was only from his testing.


Good idea, however I've tried it at stock clocks, moderate ocs, and even underclocked it a bit. No dice. I don't care anymore. If something does go wrong later on, I'll be covered either via newegg or Asus. I waited 2 months to get this board, I can wait a month on an RMA.


----------



## Rellen13

Finally got my board yesterday! (Thank you Micro Center!). Have my new build mostly done, and am just waiting on my RAM to arrive, then move my hard drives from current rig. Set up is:

HAF 932
ASUS MIVE
i7 2600K
2 X GTX 560 Ti in SLI (ASUS Direct CU II)
Corsair H70
Corsair AX 850
2 X C300 64gb (Have not decided to Raid or not)
WD RE3 series 1TB
2 X 4gb G-Skill Rip Jaws 1866
Windows 7 64-bit

Can't wait for that RAM to arrive! Will post pic's when done.
(I will most likely need help and have questions also)


----------



## doglife

Hello world ! you guys have got the M/B. But here i am in TH. Been looking around Thailand to find the shop where i can buy the M/B. not even one is available ! only is wait and wait.
Happy for you


----------



## CSHawkeye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rellen13*


Finally got my board yesterday! (Thank you Micro Center!). Have my new build mostly done, and am just waiting on my RAM to arrive, then move my hard drives from current rig. Set up is:

HAF 932
ASUS MIVE
i7 2600K
2 X GTX 560 Ti in SLI (ASUS Direct CU II)
Corsair H70
Corsair AX 850
2 X C300 64gb (Have not decided to Raid or not)
WD RE3 series 1TB
2 X 4gb G-Skill Rip Jaws 1866
Windows 7 64-bit

Can't wait for that RAM to arrive! Will post pic's when done.
(I will most likely need help and have questions also)












Which Microcenter carried this??


----------



## septro

Got my board installed but I'm having a bad issue with sleep mode where the Maximus wont boot up with an EA (S3 Resume Boot Script Error) code. Rebooting, unplugging and switching bios don't work. Only way to fix this is by hitting the Q_Reset button up by the CPU and then everything boots up normally.

Anyone else have this issue? I didn't have this prob with my MSI GD55 and sleep mode.


----------



## Adam1203

[EDIT]

Apparently with the new iOS versions you can't connect it to the PC via bluetooth unless you purchase the tethering package. Instead I connected via WIFI.

In regards to my previous bluetooth button question. Apparently when the button is pressed in, it activates the RC Bluetooth feature. When it is out, it uses the standard bluetooth functionality.

This is not in the main manual, but in the ROG Exclusive Feature Guide.

Has anyone been able to get an iPhone running 4.3 connected to the MIVE's bluetooth, specifically for the iDirect app?

I keep getting the Connection Unsuccessful message.

I do not have the AT&T tethering package, is that needed to get this to work?


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *septro;12803281*
> Got my board installed but I'm having a bad issue with sleep mode where the Maximus wont boot up with an EA (S3 Resume Boot Script Error) code. Rebooting, unplugging and switching bios don't work. Only way to fix this is by hitting the Q_Reset button up by the CPU and then everything boots up normally.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue? I didn't have this prob with my MSI GD55 and sleep mode.


I had this exact issue. I fixed it by taking out a stick of ram and only using one stick in the first slot. It turned out my ram wasn't fully seated. Next thing you might need to do is set your hdd to ahci. Good luck!


----------



## sylifis

Hi, I just wanted to report that I am up and running my Maximus IV Extreme, with Windows 7 installed and I am busy updating programs....the problem I had with the LED error 58 was solved when I removed all of the 8GB (4X2GB)Dominator GT memory and installed only one ram in slot #4 the last one. I was about to RMA the CPU as the bad guy, sorry Intel....After that everything worked as it should no problems.

I am having one concern however as I have seen some bad reports about the Corsair Dominator GT 2000 DDR3, which is what I have, it defaults to 1333mhz not the higher numbers....anyone know of any info on these Ram modules?

Chuck


----------



## Rellen13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSHawkeye;12801701*
> Which Microcenter carried this??


Cambridge MA.

Had two in stock Saturday.


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam1203;12803352*
> [EDIT]
> 
> Apparently with the new iOS versions you can't connect it to the PC via bluetooth unless you purchase the tethering package. Instead I connected via WIFI.
> 
> In regards to my previous bluetooth button question. Apparently when the button is pressed in, it activates the RC Bluetooth feature. When it is out, it uses the standard bluetooth functionality.
> 
> This is not in the main manual, but in the ROG Exclusive Feature Guide.
> 
> Has anyone been able to get an iPhone running 4.3 connected to the MIVE's bluetooth, specifically for the iDirect app?
> 
> I keep getting the Connection Unsuccessful message.
> 
> I do not have the AT&T tethering package, is that needed to get this to work?


Wish i had an answer for ya but i have not tried to tether my droid 2 to my pc via bluetooth.


----------



## fliq

Bios 1298 is out.


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;12809446*
> Bios 1298 is out.


Testing it now..


----------



## Tim the Enchanter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sylifis*


Hi, I just wanted to report that I am up and running my Maximus IV Extreme, with Windows 7 installed and I am busy updating programs....the problem I had with the LED error 58 was solved when I removed all of the 8GB (4X2GB)Dominator GT memory and installed only one ram in slot #4 the last one. I was about to RMA the CPU as the bad guy, sorry Intel....After that everything worked as it should no problems.

I am having one concern however as I have seen some bad reports about the Corsair Dominator GT 2000 DDR3, which is what I have, it defaults to 1333mhz not the higher numbers....anyone know of any info on these Ram modules?

Chuck


sylifis,

This is a different RAM speed and manufacturer, but do you think your problem could be similar to this one?

At this webpage: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...scrollFullInfo

it states:


> _"Manufacturer Response:
> 
> Dear Customer
> 
> We are sorry to hear you were unable to get this memory working properly. This kit is DDR3-2133, so overclocking is required to stabilize the memory. If you are unsure of how to do this, please refer to P67 overclocking guides or exchange this kit for a DDR3-1333 CL9. Especially for your particular motherboard, this memory should not no issues with the proper settings. For further assistance, please feel free to contact our support department directly.
> 
> Thank you
> GSKILL SUPPORT"_


Just shooting in the dark.

Tim


----------



## CSHawkeye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rellen13*


Cambridge MA.

Had two in stock Saturday.


They still have one...

http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0358024


----------



## daguardian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sylifis*


Hi, I just wanted to report that I am up and running my Maximus IV Extreme, with Windows 7 installed and I am busy updating programs....the problem I had with the LED error 58 was solved when I removed all of the 8GB (4X2GB)Dominator GT memory and installed only one ram in slot #4 the last one. I was about to RMA the CPU as the bad guy, sorry Intel....After that everything worked as it should no problems.

I am having one concern however as I have seen some bad reports about the Corsair Dominator GT 2000 DDR3, which is what I have, it defaults to 1333mhz not the higher numbers....anyone know of any info on these Ram modules?

Chuck


I believe, someone please correct me if I am wrong, that Sandy Bridge chips run better with the memory at at 1333mhz.

Maybe this is why it defaults to a lower speed.

oh I also ordered my Maximus Extreme iv last week, cant wait!


----------



## Adam1203

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kold*


Testing it now..


Strange how the firmware is not listed on the [H] forum.


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adam1203*


Strange how the firmware is not listed on the [H] forum.


Strange indeed.....

Also my own ram on my pc shows as 1333 even though it's Corsair Dominator 1600mhz and 9-9-9-24 timings, i just manually set the mhz and timings myself to fix it.

It's not listed on the Asus site either, i wonder where he got this ghost bios.


----------



## Adam1203

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunapiano*


Strange indeed.....

Also my own ram on my pc shows as 1333 even though it's Corsair Dominator 1600mhz and 9-9-9-24 timings, i just manually set the mhz and timings myself to fix it.

It's not listed on the Asus site either, i wonder where he got this ghost bios.


I have G Skill CAS 7 8GB (2x4GB)....

It's not on the QVL but GSkill says it's fine. What worries me though, is that it runs at 1.6V @ 1600 (stated speed). Everywhere I'm hearing that Sandy Bridge only like 1.5V.


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adam1203*


I have G Skill CAS 7 8GB (2x4GB)....

It's not on the QVL but GSkill says it's fine. What worries me though, is that it runs at 1.6V @ 1600 (stated speed). Everywhere I'm hearing that Sandy Bridge only like 1.5V.


mine is running at 1.5v as well, it got that right in the bios but it had my speed and timings off and i couldn't figure out why so i just manually set them.


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold;12810116*
> Testing it now..


Nice, I'm not having any problems at all.


----------



## Kold

Reverted back to previous bios until this new one shows up on Asus' official site. It was working fine, however. No noticeable differences.


----------



## Tunapiano

Updated the OP with B3 photos now.


----------



## supermiguel

2 xSATA 6.0 Gb/s ports (Red) by P67
2 xSATA 6.0 Gb/s ports (Red) by Marvell 9182

does it mean i can raid 0 4 drive? or i can only raid 2 drives at the time?


----------



## MooCwzRck

So I am having a boot issue right now...Every time I start my machine, the asus bios logo comes up, it goes to a dos screen about the jmicron controller, then goes back to the asus bios screen it goes into a dos screen about the marvel controller, claims no hard disk is found(i have nothing connected to it) then goes back to the bios logo, then going to another dos screen, then finally boots into windows...anyone know why my machine loops like that a couple times?


----------



## Falkentyne

Did you disable those controllers? You're supposed to, if no drives are attached to them. Otherwise, you'll get a screen like that.


----------



## MooCwzRck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*


Did you disable those controllers? You're supposed to, if no drives are attached to them. Otherwise, you'll get a screen like that.


Ah, problem solved, thank you sir!


----------



## Falkentyne

No problem. Enjoy the much faster POST times.


----------



## Flatlinezor

It is off if it is illuminated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam1203;12795915*
> Thank you for the info! So when the Bluetooth button is pressed in what function is I performing? Is it just off or does it change the device's connection type?


----------



## Jobotoo

Edit: posted in wrong location.


----------



## mr. haison

This might be an odd problem, but my motherboard keeps disconnecting my G15 keyboard. When I plug it back in, it says USB device not recognized. Is there a solution to this?


----------



## specialk2hz

Any ideas why the Asus Maximus IV Extreme was deactivated on Newegg? I just bought this board from another retailer because it was impossible to order it quick enough when it was in stock.

Deactivated. This item is currently out of stock and it may or may not be restocked.


----------



## Marco Polo

I just ordered mine today off AMAZON!

there was like 5 in stock.

Should be delivered next Monday.
Can't wait to get my sandy build operational !

I will be pairing it with 2600K cpu, 3x 5770 GPUs, H70 liquid cooler, xonar D2 pci audio if Maximus onboard digital audio isn't excellent, 16GB 1333mhz ram from komputerbay amazon.


----------



## specialk2hz

Would you have a link to that? I can only find it on Amazon for $464


----------



## septro

Chiefvalue still has it for $364 in stock..


----------



## Marco Polo

Wow so the amazon board at $360 price i ordered in stock with Price Pros on amazon, emailed support to confirm stock, they said yes and should ship within 2 days... hours later i get an email saying 
"We regret to inform you that your order for ASUS MAXIMUS IV EXTREME LGA 1155 Rebublic of Gamers Intel P67 DDR3 2400 ATX Motherboard had to be cancelled.

Due to an unusual spike in demand for the item you ordered, we had unexpectedly ran out of stock. All of our efforts to try and locate the item among all of our suppliers were unsuccessful. "
Straight bull****. Don't list boards in stock if they are not, and especially don't say that you do when I contact you only to cancel my order and tie my funds up in refund for a day or two.

I just checked microcenter, and just now ordered their last board from my local shop 15mins away. Gonna pick it up tomorrow $380 with tax.


----------



## Adam1203

So I was thinking, there had to be an easy way of forwarding some ports on my NAT device to get iDirect to work via 3G. Well.... I was right.

Here are the steps:

1 - Forward port 9999 to your PC that is running ASUS Mobilink
2 - Create a new connection in iDirect on your iPhone that matches your WAN IP
3 - Select the new connection and open the OC tabs

Done, you can now monitor and OC your PC on the go.

[NOTE] I know that not everyone has a static WAN IP, but I have cable and my dynamic hasn't changed in a VERY long time. If it does, just update the connection address.

Adam


----------



## supermiguel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marco Polo*


Wow so the amazon board at $360 price i ordered in stock with Price Pros on amazon, emailed support to confirm stock, they said yes and should ship within 2 days... hours later i get an email saying 
"We regret to inform you that your order for ASUS MAXIMUS IV EXTREME LGA 1155 Rebublic of Gamers Intel P67 DDR3 2400 ATX Motherboard had to be cancelled.

Due to an unusual spike in demand for the item you ordered, we had unexpectedly ran out of stock. All of our efforts to try and locate the item among all of our suppliers were unsuccessful. "
Straight bull****. Don't list boards in stock if they are not, and especially don't say that you do when I contact you only to cancel my order and tie my funds up in refund for a day or two.

I just checked microcenter, and just now ordered their last board from my local shop 15mins away. Gonna pick it up tomorrow $380 with tax.


why H70 and not Noctua NH-D14?


----------



## Tunapiano

I reconfigured the OP, all drivers for the MIVE are in the OP now, and edited some other stuff as well to clean it up.


----------



## faulkton

Is anyone using offset voltage for overclocking? I am using manual right now, with speedstep enabled, and the idea of using a lower voltage when idle @ 1.6ghz is appealing.

I might use 5ghz as my 24/7 OC if i can get the offset voltage to work.

Currently i run 4.7ghz @ 1.295 because it takes almost 1.4 to be stable @ 5g.

Is offset voltage worth exploring?


----------



## Sunnyslacker

Hi everyone...my board is supposed to be delivered today!
I was downloading all the latest drivers off asus site and saw they have the 1101 bios posted there but have seen the 1204 listed on the op and even a 13xx version out there.

So the question is what bios to load?
if 1204 is good enough to release from their "official" bios forum, why not post it on their website? it's been 2+ weeks now...

Are they really having us do the beta testing??

Thanks!


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sunnyslacker*


Hi everyone...my board is supposed to be delivered today!
I was downloading all the latest drivers off asus site and saw they have the 1101 bios posted there but have seen the 1204 listed on the op and even a 13xx version out there.

So the question is what bios to load?
if 1204 is good enough to release from their "official" bios forum, why not post it on their website? it's been 2+ weeks now...

Are they really having us do the beta testing??

Thanks!


The asus site is much slower to update, i have been running 1204 for a few weeks now as have some others and no issues with it.


----------



## Jobotoo

I've been using bios 1204 since I got my motherboard about a week ago with no issues.


----------



## Marco Polo

Got the board yesterday... all I'm waiting on now is my 16GB DDR3 ram which seems to be lost in the mail ! DOH !

Then I will commence building, filming, and overclocking.

I will be filming everything I do and editing together some nice how to videos for my PC website.


----------



## AsanteSoul

what does the error code "30" mean ,,i checked the manual and it mentions something about a sleep state..however...I'm quite new to this..and am unfamiliar with what its referring to exactly


----------



## Tunapiano

Yea I couldn't find anything on it from google, i'm not sure if it's a windows sleep state issue or something else causing it.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## chachmarach

My voltage stays solid at 1.4V when overclocked to 4.8hz and 3.84V under load at 4.8ghz, but doesn't lower at all when the frequency drops down to 1600mhz with no load. On my UD7 the voltage would drop when the frequency dropped. Is there a setting that I am missing to enable the Vcore fluctuation with frequency? Thanks


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chachmarach*


My voltage stays solid at 1.4V when overclocked to 4.8hz and 3.84V under load at 4.8ghz, but doesn't lower at all when the frequency drops down to 1600mhz with no load. On my UD7 the voltage would drop when the frequency dropped. Is there a setting that I am missing to enable the Vcore fluctuation with frequency? Thanks


In BIOS go to >>> advanced >>> cpu >>> cpu c1e >>> and change it from auto to enabled. Save and exit... the vcore should now spool up and down according to to load.


----------



## AsanteSoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunapiano*


Yea I couldn't find anything on it from google, i'm not sure if it's a windows sleep state issue or something else causing it.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Thanks for trying to help..it doesn't actually effect what I'm doing on the computer,..but...It usually showed "AA" and I noticed the "30" today..so, wasn't sure what it was all about


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adam1203*


So I was thinking, there had to be an easy way of forwarding some ports on my NAT device to get iDirect to work via 3G. Well.... I was right.

Here are the steps:

1 - Forward port 9999 to your PC that is running ASUS Mobilink
2 - Create a new connection in iDirect on your iPhone that matches your WAN IP
3 - Select the new connection and open the OC tabs

Done, you can now monitor and OC your PC on the go.

[NOTE] I know that not everyone has a static WAN IP, but I have cable and my dynamic hasn't changed in a VERY long time. If it does, just update the connection address.

Adam











Nice one Adam. It did work for me. I port forwarded both TCP/UDP port 9999. What specifically the kind of port that needs forwarding? TCP or UDP?


----------



## necroraven

I have one of this MOBO, but I having trouble with the RAM .My ram is Gskill F3-12800CL7D-8GBXH . I already try with XML , one slot and memtest+ and nothing not even a error. I donÂ´t know what to do. I having freeze all the time and rebooting...


----------



## faulkton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PolRoger*


In BIOS go to >>> advanced >>> cpu >>> cpu c1e >>> and change it from auto to enabled. Save and exit... the vcore should now spool up and down according to to load.



IThis is exactly what i want to do too, but is there something else to it?

This doesnt work for me. I'll downclock to 1.6g and still be sitting at 1.4V


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton;12863648*
> IThis is exactly what i want to do too, but is there something else to it?
> 
> This doesnt work for me. I'll downclock to 1.6g and still be sitting at 1.4V


I don't think it works when running fixed vcore... but it does work if you use offset vcore.

If you go to >>> Extreme Tweaker >>> Digi+VRM/Power control >>> Vcore Phase Control and change from default Extreme to one of the other choices... for example: Optimized... you will then be able to go back to CPU Voltage and select Offset Vcore. Adjust offset vcore... +10, +20, +30 etc. for your particular cpu's voltage/multi requirement. Save and test o.c. in Windows with CPUZ.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *necroraven;12862915*
> I have one of this MOBO, but I having trouble with the RAM .My ram is Gskill F3-12800CL7D-8GBXH . I already try with XML , one slot and memtest+ and nothing not even a error. I don´t know what to do. I having freeze all the time and rebooting...


On the *Ai Overclock Tuner* section of the BIOS, sellect *X.M.P.* Make sure to disable the *Memory Bandwidth Booster* option.


----------



## necroraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick;12865260*
> On the *Ai Overclock Tuner* section of the BIOS, sellect *X.M.P.* Make sure to disable the *Memory Bandwidth Booster* option.


I ready did that and I having the same issue.


----------



## supermiguel

im at 4.8 with 1.39v on the cpu temps wont go higher thatn 60C load.. is that good?


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermiguel;12865924*
> im at 4.8 with 1.39v on the cpu temps wont go higher thatn 60C load.. is that good?


What are you using for cooling?


----------



## supermiguel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian;12866481*
> What are you using for cooling?


water


----------



## Flasheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. haison;12826837*
> This might be an odd problem, but my motherboard keeps disconnecting my G15 keyboard. When I plug it back in, it says USB device not recognized. Is there a solution to this?


I have been having the same problems, replaced my G15 with a G510 (I think). But both logitech Keyboard and Mouse have / are experiencing problems. I switched USB ports and that appears to help, but it is intermitten. I'm hoping the new bios which I havnt downloaded yet fixes the issue.


----------



## Whipman

Hi All,
Just finished/ booted my build and my cpu temp concerns me. It's 42c at boot/idle. Bios 1101 all stock settings voltages are correct. My heatsink/fan is a Zalman CNPS 9900 Max w/ Artic Silver 5. Cpu socket is 32c. My home temp is 68-70f. Is my cpu temp a little high? There's alot of contradiction on the internet. Hope someone can help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## supermiguel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whipman;12868249*
> Hi All,
> Just finished/ booted my build and my cpu temp concerns me. It's 42c at boot/idle. Bios 1101 all stock settings voltages are correct. My heatsink/fan is a Zalman CNPS 9900 Max w/ Artic Silver 5. Cpu socket is 32c. My home temp is 68-70f. Is my cpu temp a little high? There's alot of contradiction on the internet. Hope someone can help. Thanks in advance.


that temp is inside the bios? if yes.. then thats fine since bios is not idle


----------



## necroraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *necroraven;12862915*
> I have one of this MOBO, but I having trouble with the RAM .My ram is Gskill F3-12800CL7D-8GBXH . I already try with XML , one slot and memtest+ and nothing not even a error. I don´t know what to do. I having freeze all the time and rebooting...


Pleaseeee HELPPPPPP!!!!!!


----------



## supermiguel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *necroraven;12868702*
> Pleaseeee HELPPPPPP!!!!!!


freezing and rebooting within windows? are u overclocking?


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger;12864402*
> I don't think it works when running fixed vcore... but it does work if you use offset vcore.
> 
> If you go to >>> Extreme Tweaker >>> Digi+VRM/Power control >>> Vcore Phase Control and change from default Extreme to one of the other choices... for example: Optimized... you will then be able to go back to CPU Voltage and select Offset Vcore. Adjust offset vcore... +10, +20, +30 etc. for your particular cpu's voltage/multi requirement. Save and test o.c. in Windows with CPUZ.


Thanks a lot, I want to try to figure out the offset voltage thing but I couldn't even remeber how I accessed it he first time!

You've helped me get one step closer to using 5g as my daily oc. I know 300mhz means nothing in real world but 5 on air just sounds so impressive!


----------



## Whipman

Miguel, Yes they are bios readings. I always thought that was idle reading. Anyway thanks,now I can sleep better! Whipman


----------



## necroraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermiguel;12868715*
> freezing and rebooting within windows? are u overclocking?


No... No yet...


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *necroraven;12869018*
> No... No yet...


Hmm, Did this start right away as soon as you got the system put together?

At what point does it freeze and reboot, right after POST or in windows?

Any BSOD?

You already said you tried the 1 stick of memory but did you try both sticks one at a time or just 1 stick?


----------



## necroraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunapiano;12869150*
> Hmm, Did this start right away as soon as you got the system put together?
> 
> At what point does it freeze and reboot, right after POST or in windows?
> 
> Any BSOD?
> 
> You already said you tried the 1 stick of memory but did you try both sticks one at a time or just 1 stick?


It freeze some minutes as windows start. Yes , I tried one memory at a time not boths..

EDIT: I just tried both memorys and 0 error , with memorytest+86


----------



## faulkton

Thanks again polroger. I think i accomplished my goal using offset voltage. To be honest i am not really sure how it works, but i did figure out .01 positive offset with c1e and speedstep enabled will do what i wanted.

Give me about 1.0V at idle (1.6ghz) and a 1.4v maximum running prime @ 5ghz.

Does anyone know how the offset voltage works? Like what is the .01 means? I got to the end result by trial and error... it cant be only a .01 increase unless it is using my last manually entered voltage as the starting voltage?


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *necroraven*


It freeze some minutes as windows start. Yes , I tried one memory at a time not boths..

EDIT: I just tried both memorys and 0 error , with memorytest+86


hmm, well no bsod so it makes it twice as hard to troubleshoot, you already tried both sticks of memory, just to be clear, this happens with both sticks of memory but not 1?


----------



## mr. haison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger;12864402*
> I don't think it works when running fixed vcore... but it does work if you use offset vcore.
> 
> If you go to >>> Extreme Tweaker >>> Digi+VRM/Power control >>> Vcore Phase Control and change from default Extreme to one of the other choices... for example: Optimized... you will then be able to go back to CPU Voltage and select Offset Vcore. Adjust offset vcore... +10, +20, +30 etc. for your particular cpu's voltage/multi requirement. Save and test o.c. in Windows with CPUZ.


Thanks for the information. I am able to run 4.6GHz at 1.32V now instead of BSOD anything lower than 1.35V and getting the itch to push the speed up more.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flasheart;12867006*
> I have been having the same problems, replaced my G15 with a G510 (I think). But both logitech Keyboard and Mouse have / are experiencing problems. I switched USB ports and that appears to help, but it is intermitten. I'm hoping the new bios which I havnt downloaded yet fixes the issue.


I changed the USB 2.0 Switch setting to NEC and it has been working since when I was running on the BIOS 1101.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton;12871606*
> Thanks again polroger. I think i accomplished my goal using offset voltage. To be honest i am not really sure how it works, but i did figure out .01 positive offset with c1e and speedstep enabled will do what i wanted.
> 
> Give me about 1.0V at idle (1.6ghz) and a 1.4v maximum running prime @ 5ghz.
> 
> Does anyone know how the offset voltage works? Like what is the .01 means? I got to the end result by trial and error... it cant be only a .01 increase unless it is using my last manually entered voltage as the starting voltage?


The amount of offset vcore needed can vary depending on both multi and LLC settings. I believe that +.010 adds .010v +.020 adds .020v...and so on vcore to the default vcore setting which is tied to your chip's VID setting.

SB has dynamic VID feature that will change/adjust vcore based on load. Your chip will be able to run a maximum of up to "x"?? multi with +.000 offset vcore and with LLC at 100% after which to go to a higher multi you will have to bump up offset vccore to stabilize your o.c.

I currently run a daily 47x o.c. "crunching" 8 threads of Rosetta with +.045 offset vcore and LLC set to 0% (Vdroop enabled). which is ~1.304v load in CPUZ.

I could lower my multi to 46x and drop down the + offset vcore keeping LLC at 0% or I could raise my multi to 48x and keep offset at +.045 and bump up my LLC to 25%, 50%, 75% ect. I could also run a lower multi... (42x? or 44x?) with "minus" offset vcore. You can play around with these settings to find a balance that you prefer for your own individual o.c.

Every chip is different with regards to a given o.c's multi/vcore requirements.


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger;12877673*
> The amount of offset vcore needed can vary depending on both multi and LLC settings. I believe that +.010 adds .010v +.020 adds .020v...and so on vcore to the default vcore setting which is tied to your chip's VID setting.
> 
> SB has dynamic VID feature that will change/adjust vcore based on load. Your chip will be able to run a maximum of up to "x"?? multi with +.000 offset vcore and with LLC at 100% after which to go to a higher multi you will have to bump up offset vccore to stabilize your o.c.
> 
> I currently run a daily 47x o.c. "crunching" 8 threads of Rosetta with +.045 offset vcore and LLC set to 0% (Vdroop enabled). which is ~1.304v load in CPUZ.
> 
> I could lower my multi to 46x and drop down the + offset vcore keeping LLC at 0% or I could raise my multi to 48x and keep offset at +.045 and bump up my LLC to 25%, 50%, 75% ect. I could also run a lower multi... (42x? or 44x?) with "minus" offset vcore. You can play around with these settings to find a balance that you prefer for your own individual o.c.
> 
> Every chip is different with regards to a given o.c's multi/vcore requirements.


So since you are smarter than me, i am going to ask why you dont use LLC?

Is it better to not use it and increase my offset? I read conflicting articles about LLC.. one that said it caused voltage jumps for a split second and another that said it didn't... so i am not sure what to believe... but it seems like a lot of people are running it with sandy bridge.

I currently am running 75% LLC. Should i try eliminating it and increasing my offset?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton;12879179*
> So since you are smarter than me, i am going to ask why you dont use LLC?
> 
> Is it better to not use it and increase my offset? I read conflicting articles about LLC.. one that said it caused voltage jumps for a split second and another that said it didn't... so i am not sure what to believe... but it seems like a lot of people are running it with sandy bridge.
> 
> I currently am running 75% LLC. Should i try eliminating it and increasing my offset?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


It really comes down to personal preference. When benching high multi(s) I often use LLC but for my milder daily "crunching" o.c. I like to run with vdroop or just a little LLC. My rigs usually run 100% load 24/7. I'm not big fan of 100% LLC where it overvolts under load but even so I've still used that setting from time to time as well.


----------



## sylifis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *necroraven*


I have one of this MOBO, but I having trouble with the RAM .My ram is Gskill F3-12800CL7D-8GBXH . I already try with XML , one slot and memtest+ and nothing not even a error. I donÂ´t know what to do. I having freeze all the time and rebooting...


My system is up and running, sort of...I have the same Gskill memory....I tried to follow the instructions and put 2 of them into the color coded 2 grey slots and it crashed at error 58. I put a single one into slot 4 and it was okay. I then put two into both of the last two 3&4 slots and that was okay. Somehow the dual grey or red makes it crash. So I have 8GB installed, but not in a dual mode.

I also spent 5 days trying to get my Creative Fatality Pro sound card to install, I tried everything...deleting all drivers, disabling the onboard sound, trying to install the drivers, etc. I would get the "not detected" warning and it would never finish. I started following the Creative troubleshooting guide and it asks you to make sure you have IDE and ATAPI enabled in the Device Manager....well it turns out that the M IV has no IDE or ATAPI support on this board and there is no drivers to turn DMA on... I'm confused because I have seen postings where people claim to have installed the same board...but I have also seen a dozen or more reports of the same frustration I have and they ended up sending their boards back. Where did I go wrong? Are you guys satisfied with the RealTec HD or is there a better PCIe board for sound?

Oh, and here is a tip, I moved the HDD from my old XP computer and installed in the M IV, and of course every single file cannot be accessed because of file ownership security issues. Under Programs I had over 102,000 files and it wanted me to request permission for each and every file under Windows 7 Ultimate....ay, yi, yi.

But I found this site http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windo...menu-in-vista/ and I downloaded the TAKEOWN zip file and lo and behold it changed the ownership for me automatically for every single file, so I can now open all of my old files. (it worked for me, but everyone should make their own decisions and be cautious)...There must be a 100 thank you's on that site. I hope this helps someone.

One other point, for nubies to overclocking, I found this How to OverClock Guide very helpful:
http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/overc...beginners.html

Chuck


----------



## seankkim

i just build my new pc with following hardware
Board:Maximus IV Extreme B3
CPU:i7 2600k
GPU:ASUS GeForce GTX 580 Direct CU II
CASE:Thermaltake Amor+ VH6000BWS
Cooler: Cooler Master V8
Power Supply:Thermaltake 875W 80plus TPX-875
HDD: 300GBx2 Raid0 + Hitachi(3tb sata 6.0gb/s 7200rpm)

My first question is...
Is there something wrong with this setup??? such as low power or weak cpu cooler?????

I have overclocked for the first time with turbo-evo Auto Tunning fuction and got following result during the IntelBurnTest with maximum stresss level.

Core Speed:4600.3 mhz
Core Voltage: 1.344 V
CPU Temp: Highest 70 C, Lowest 47 C

Second question is..
Is this stable and good overclocked?? Is the core Voltage and CPU Temp stable??
Can some one please tell me what is good and safe Voltage level and safe temperature?? and should I be checking the CPU socket temps also?
As you can see on the pic. the cpu temp drops down to 46-50C every couple minutes and is that normal???

Sorry for too many questions..
Nooby needs too learn..


----------



## Segovax

Nice board... think I will wait for the Formula version though. I hope they make one!


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seankkim*


i just build my new pc with following hardware
Board:Maximus IV Extreme B3
CPU:i7 2600k
GPU:ASUS GeForce GTX 580 Direct CU II
CASE:Thermaltake Amor+ VH6000BWS
Cooler: Cooler Master V8
Power Supply:Thermaltake 875W 80plus TPX-875
HDD: 300GBx2 Raid0 + Hitachi(3tb sata 6.0gb/s 7200rpm)

My first question is...
Is there something wrong with this setup??? such as low power or weak cpu cooler?????

I have overclocked for the first time with turbo-evo Auto Tunning fuction and got following result during the IntelBurnTest with maximum stresss level.

Core Speed:4600.3 mhz
Core Voltage: 1.344 V
CPU Temp: Highest 70 C, Lowest 47 C

Second question is..
Is this stable and good overclocked?? Is the core Voltage and CPU Temp stable??
Can some one please tell me what is good and safe Voltage level and safe temperature?? and should I be checking the CPU socket temps also?
As you can see on the pic. the cpu temp drops down to 46-50C every couple minutes and is that normal???

Sorry for too many questions..
Nooby needs too learn..


Both the CPU cooler and PSU seem fine, the PSU is more than enough for that system, it even leaves wiggle room for a 2nd 580 in SLI later on down the road.

The OC seems fine, have to watch it and make sure it doesn't get much higher than 70c, but if you keep the CPU cooler clean that shouldn't be an issue. 80c isn't a good temp for a CPU to be at 24/7.

What program did you use to overclock it again? the AI Suite II?

The voltage i wouldn't let get above 1.45v on a 24/7 basis though some seem to go above this up to 1.50v to get he overclock they want, to each their own.

As for the CPU temps dropping it's probably just speedstep doing it's job, speedstep drops the CPU down to 1.6ghz i believe when it's not being fully used.


----------



## seankkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunapiano;12883469*
> Both the CPU cooler and PSU seem fine, the PSU is more than enough for that system, it even leaves wiggle room for a 2nd 580 in SLI later on down the road.
> 
> The OC seems fine, have to watch it and make sure it doesn't get much higher than 70c, but if you keep the CPU cooler clean that shouldn't be an issue. 80c isn't a good temp for a CPU to be at 24/7.
> 
> What program did you use to overclock it again? the AI Suite II?
> 
> The voltage i wouldn't let get above 1.45v on a 24/7 basis though some seem to go above this up to 1.50v to get he overclock they want, to each their own.
> 
> As for the CPU temps dropping it's probably just speedstep doing it's job, speedstep drops the CPU down to 1.6ghz i believe when it's not being fully used.


Thank you for your answer.
Yes i used the AI suite II..i lower the voltage to 1.295v with 4600mhz and did the burn test and passed it...so i should keep this way?


----------



## technofan

Hi there,

I have some strange issues with this board, here's my config:

MB: Asus Maximus IV Extreme (Bios 1101) Rev ????
CPU:Intel i7 2600k
Power: Corsair HX1000W
Cooling: Corsair H70
RAM: 8GB Corsair Dominator GT 1866 + Airflow2 + Airflow Pro
GPU: 3x Sapphire 6970 CrossfireX @ 3x Asus VE278Q LED
Case: Coolermaster HAF 932
HDD: Corsair F120

For a few days now the System can't be powered on with the PWR-Button(s) - I have to press (and sometimes hold) the Q-Reset-Switch to start... with the power button pressed, sometimes it gets power for a sec before shutting down again... also the SSD is sometimes not recognized (at any sata/sataII port)...

When the system is finally running (SSD recognized) everything is "fine" except for 2 "memory-managment" bluescreens I had so far (in windows).

This problem also occurs with only 2 GPU's and the system worked fine for some time.

In CPU-Z (also 1.57) I still see Rev 1.xx - also in the system information of AI Suite II - although the box said Rev B3.

The problems started when I tried the autotune feature and the system was supposed to restart - but it shut down and couldn't be restarted...

Is the board dead or has somebody an idea what I can try?


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *technofan;12887037*
> Hi there,
> 
> I have some strange issues with this board, here's my config:
> 
> MB: Asus Maximus IV Extreme (Bios 1101) Rev ????
> CPU:Intel i7 2600k
> Power: Corsair HX1000W
> Cooling: Corsair H70
> RAM: 8GB Corsair Dominator GT 1866 + Airflow2 + Airflow Pro
> GPU: 3x Sapphire 6970 CrossfireX @ 3x Asus VE278Q LED
> Case: Coolermaster HAF 932
> HDD: Corsair F120
> 
> For a few days now the System can't be powered on with the PWR-Button(s) - I have to press (and sometimes hold) the Q-Reset-Switch to start... with the power button pressed, sometimes it gets power for a sec before shutting down again... also the SSD is sometimes not recognized (at any sata/sataII port)...
> 
> When the system is finally running (SSD recognized) everything is "fine" except for 2 "memory-managment" bluescreens I had so far (in windows).
> 
> This problem also occurs with only 2 GPU's and the system worked fine for some time.
> 
> In CPU-Z (also 1.57) I still see Rev 1.xx - also in the system information of AI Suite II - although the box said Rev B3.
> 
> The problems started when I tried the autotune feature and the system was supposed to restart - but it shut down and couldn't be restarted...
> 
> Is the board dead or has somebody an idea what I can try?


To be quite honest you're having so many issues i would just RMA the board, it's not just 1 thing, it's the SSD, it's your GPU's, it's your RAM, it's the PC not starting, i would maybe try one thing before i RMA the board but it's a longgg shot.

Try building the PC outside of the case on some cardboard and see if the issues persist, it could be you have or had a short in the case that caused this but it is a long shot. Other than that i would RMA it.


----------



## sylifis

NO one has a terrific Sound Card to recommend?

Chuck


----------



## Tunapiano

I use the on board sound but i guess if you have to have a good sound card..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102034

or this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829271003


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seankkim;12883837*
> Thank you for your answer.
> Yes i used the AI suite II..i lower the voltage to 1.295v with 4600mhz and did the burn test and passed it...so i should keep this way?


Yes, try not to go over 1.35v. I also have it at 4.6GHz and 1.295v. It's very stable and cool enough to where I do not need to monitor the cpu temp at all. Also, there isn't anything a 2600K @4.6GHz can't handle. 5GHz is a waste of time unless all you do is bench.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *technofan;12887037*
> Hi there,
> 
> I have some strange issues with this board, here's my config:
> 
> MB: Asus Maximus IV Extreme (Bios 1101) Rev ????
> CPU:Intel i7 2600k
> Power: Corsair HX1000W
> Cooling: Corsair H70
> RAM: 8GB Corsair Dominator GT 1866 + Airflow2 + Airflow Pro
> GPU: 3x Sapphire 6970 CrossfireX @ 3x Asus VE278Q LED
> Case: Coolermaster HAF 932
> HDD: Corsair F120
> 
> For a few days now the System can't be powered on with the PWR-Button(s) - I have to press (and sometimes hold) the Q-Reset-Switch to start... with the power button pressed, sometimes it gets power for a sec before shutting down again... also the SSD is sometimes not recognized (at any sata/sataII port)...
> 
> When the system is finally running (SSD recognized) everything is "fine" except for 2 "memory-managment" bluescreens I had so far (in windows).
> 
> This problem also occurs with only 2 GPU's and the system worked fine for some time.
> 
> In CPU-Z (also 1.57) I still see Rev 1.xx - also in the system information of AI Suite II - although the box said Rev B3.
> 
> The problems started when I tried the autotune feature and the system was supposed to restart - but it shut down and couldn't be restarted...
> 
> Is the board dead or has somebody an idea what I can try?


Try pressing the clear cmos button with the power supply shut off or unplugged from the wall.


----------



## stranger2502

With this board, does it do dual 16 pcie lanes for sli ? why does the specs, says dual 8x ?

Cheeers guys


----------



## faulkton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stranger2502*


With this board, does it do dual 16 pcie lanes for sli ? why does the specs, says dual 8x ?

Cheeers guys


I think it does dual sli at 8 and tri sli at 16 due to the p67 chipset only supporting 16 native


----------



## Jobotoo

My 1600 RAM defaults to 1333 (which I believe is supposed to with this motherboard), but could someone walk me through the process of setting it to 1600, with the correct voltage? It is 1.5v RAM, not sure if it needs to be set to that in Bios.

I'd appreciate the help.

Got my answer, thanks!


----------



## stranger2502

so 8x for SLI so the gigabyte ud7 is a better buy considering it does dual 16x


----------



## fliq

Here Guys, updated from Shamino...

"another updated bios:

http://www.freefilehosting.net/maxim...reme-asus-1303

Changed some settings for 'Load Extreme OC Profile'
Revise ROG connect K-sku CPU ratio limit
Fixed some S3 Resume bugs
Updates some USB Peripherals Compatibility"


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fliq*


Here Guys, updated from Shamino...

"another updated bios:

http://www.freefilehosting.net/maxim...reme-asus-1303

Changed some settings for 'Load Extreme OC Profile'
Revise ROG connect K-sku CPU ratio limit
Fixed some S3 Resume bugs
Updates some USB Peripherals Compatibility"


I think i'll wait until [H] forums show this new bios, i prefer to stick with official channels.

Edit* Gary Key was out of the country last week, so he announced on the [H] forums so i'm sure this bios will be up in the next day or 2.

Quote:



Update-
Sorry about the lack of updates last week. I had an emergency trip overseas and just landed at our HQ office in CA, where I will be for the week. I will provide updates starting tomorrow and we worked extensively on a few user scenarios last week that will be fixed shortly with new UEFI updates. Also, I will be working with Marvell this week for additional driver tuning on their SATA controllers.

In addition, based upon the responses here and at other forums, we will be hiring an additional full time Technical Support person to provide direct assistance to your questions, comments, and concerns. I expect to have this person on staff in the next two weeks.


----------



## Whipman

Greetings All,
Did the build and so far so good. Installed Win 7 64 and Crysis 2 and everything seems to be ok 1 week in. My 10 year old son seems to think so anyway. I can't get him away from crysis 2. I haven't done any oc-ing yet. Just wanna make sure everything's gonna play nice together first. Anyway I'd like to thank the guys more knowledgeable than me that take the time to post here. You guys have been real helpful!
-W


----------



## Jobotoo

Thanks to Penryn's and Tunapiano's help I started overclocking today. I have the CPU running at 4.8 @ 1.36v and have Prime running to check for stability and heat. But so far it's been pretty painless and I am happy with the results so far. I'll most likely push it a bit further tomorrow to see how far I can go without going over 1.4v.

To edit my details on the spreadsheet in the OP, do I just resubmit the form?


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stranger2502;12907875*
> so 8x for SLI so the gigabyte ud7 is a better buy considering it does dual 16x


i think you can make the me4 do dual 16 by using an extra pci card but i dont think it is worth it. the extra latency from using the NF200 chip means you're better off just using 8x/8x.. probably true for the ud7 too if p67 only supports 16x native.


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo;12912834*
> Thanks to Penryn's and Tunapiano's help I started overclocking today. I have the CPU running at 4.8 @ 1.36v and have Prime running to check for stability and heat. But so far it's been pretty painless and I am happy with the results so far. I'll most likely push it a bit further tomorrow to see how far I can go without going over 1.4v.
> 
> To edit my details on the spreadsheet in the OP, do I just resubmit the form?


Just send me a PM with your new results and i'll edit the details in the OP.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunapiano;12915566*
> Just send me a PM with your new results and i'll edit the details in the OP.


Rgr that, and thanks!


----------



## Adam1203

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton;12914461*
> i think you can make the me4 do dual 16 by using an extra pci card but i dont think it is worth it. the extra latency from using the NF200 chip means you're better off just using 8x/8x.. probably true for the ud7 too if p67 only supports 16x native.


Hey Faulkton,

You are absolutely correct. That is why the MIVE is such a great board. They designed it to be smart enough to "switch" the NF200 on/off based on populated slots. The UD7 is on all the time...

I was in limbo regarding his as well, until I saw some bench mark tests with NF200 16x/16x vs Native 8x/8x. The native beat the NF200 everytime... that is when using dual cards.

When you hookup a third, the MIVE runs at 16x/16x/8x.... as opposed to a regular P67's 8x/8x/4x (that is if it is even supported).

I'm not sure on how the UD7 handles tripple cards, but I do know that the UD7's HS that is on the NF200 has a screw right in the center of the block.... nice.


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;12908106*
> Here Guys, updated from Shamino...
> 
> "another updated bios:
> 
> http://www.freefilehosting.net/maxim...reme-asus-1303
> 
> Changed some settings for 'Load Extreme OC Profile'
> Revise ROG connect K-sku CPU ratio limit
> Fixed some S3 Resume bugs
> Updates some USB Peripherals Compatibility"


They helped my stability a lot.


----------



## whipple16

That's all I wanted to hear. I'll update tonight


----------



## BarryBadrinath

I've been debating for the last 2 weeks between the MIVE and the UD7 due to the PCI-e configuration. I've finally decided on the MIVE and will buy one next time Microcenter has them in stock.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;12918368*
> They helped my stability a lot.


Well that is good to know. I might have to see if I can push my over-clock a little further now.


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fliq*


They helped my stability a lot.


Helped as in you were able to OC higher?


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunapiano;12920153*
> Helped as in you were able to OC higher?


Yes also to be able to help stabilize my 4.6 OC instead of random BSOD's. ~those are always no good









Anyways, I recommend flashing to 1303!


----------



## Junowho

Finally got to order my MIVE off Newegg yesterday so started ordering my watercooling loop and will finish ordering all the other parts as able. Hoping to make this a GTX 590 build if I can get ahold of the hydro version of the card. Using an 800D Corsair which I have for the build as it allows a lot of room to alter the build as needed.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Junowho*


Finally got to order my MIVE off Newegg yesterday so started ordering my watercooling loop and will finish ordering all the other parts as able. Hoping to make this a GTX 590 build if I can get ahold of the hydro version of the card. Using an 800D Corsair which I have for the build as it allows a lot of room to alter the build as needed.


That sounds like a really nice setup! I can't wait to see a lot of pictures.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fliq*


Yes also to be able to help stabilize my 4.6 OC instead of random BSOD's. ~those are always no good









Anyways, I recommend flashing to 1303!


Anyone using 1303? Liking it? I want to try it, but would love to here if others are getting good results.


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo;12931193*
> Anyone using 1303? Liking it? I want to try it, but would love to here if others are getting good results.


Gary Key still has not updated the [H] forum with anything about any of these new bios so no i'm not using it yet.

I want to see a changelog or details before i flash to it.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunapiano*


Gary Key still has not updated the [H] forum with anything about any of these new bios so no i'm not using it yet.

I want to see a changelog or details before i flash to it.


I like your reasoning. I'll wait too.

Thanks!


----------



## sylifis

I could sure use some help...my system is running fine and I can overclock easily to 4.635 @ 1.35v no problem....I have GSkill memory 4gb modules x 2 in slots 3 and 4 running fine, total of 8gb. I was only able to install slot 3 when I enabled the XMP in the BIOS, and I couldn't get past error 58 when I first tried slot1, slot2, slot3 or combination thereof. It only got past 58 when I started with slot 4, then added slot 3 the next time. Since it has been running perfectly with 3 and 4 slots, I decided to try and add slot 1 and 2 and I got error 58 stop again. With 3 and 4 installed I tried to add slot 1 and that was error 58, and I tried to add slot 2 and error 38 stop.

It sounds like a BIOS problem associated with the dual channel setup, but frankly I am not knowledgeable enough about this new board to know what the problem is. Because everything is running fine with 3 and 4 memory slots at 8gb I am reluctant to assume it is a MOBO or a CPU problem, but I just don't know. I see some of you have installed 16GB without a problem, is there a secret to getting up to the 16GB? Is the newer released BIOS 1204 the answer as I am still at 1101. I have spent 2 weeks on this any help would be appreciated. The Asus tech support only says enable XMP profile and that I did and the system recognizes the correct 8-8-8-24 coding...l

thanks,

chuck


----------



## Jobotoo

I did not do anything special. I just put 16GB of RAM in and it worked. I am running Bios 1204, so you might try that. I am using GSkill 1600 9-9-9-24 RAM which shows up as 1333. I have not messed with RAM settings yet, but will soon.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo;12947288*
> I did not do anything special. I just put 16GB of RAM in and it worked. I am running Bios 1204, so you might try that. I am using GSkill 1600 9-9-9-24 RAM which shows up as 1333. I have not messed with RAM settings yet, but will soon.


Same thing here. 16Gb of G.Skill 1600 7-8-7-24 1.6v. Put only those settings manually, and all the rest at ''Auto''. Rock-stable.

Bios 12.04. Just installed my new B3, same settings, same results.


----------



## Rellen13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sylifis;12945290*
> I could sure use some help...my system is running fine and I can overclock easily to 4.635 @ 1.35v no problem....I have GSkill memory 4gb modules x 2 in slots 3 and 4 running fine, total of 8gb. I was only able to install slot 3 when I enabled the XMP in the BIOS, and I couldn't get past error 58 when I first tried slot1, slot2, slot3 or combination thereof. It only got past 58 when I started with slot 4, then added slot 3 the next time. Since it has been running perfectly with 3 and 4 slots, I decided to try and add slot 1 and 2 and I got error 58 stop again. With 3 and 4 installed I tried to add slot 1 and that was error 58, and I tried to add slot 2 and error 38 stop.
> 
> It sounds like a BIOS problem associated with the dual channel setup, but frankly I am not knowledgeable enough about this new board to know what the problem is. Because everything is running fine with 3 and 4 memory slots at 8gb I am reluctant to assume it is a MOBO or a CPU problem, but I just don't know. I see some of you have installed 16GB without a problem, is there a secret to getting up to the 16GB? Is the newer released BIOS 1204 the answer as I am still at 1101. I have spent 2 weeks on this any help would be appreciated. The Asus tech support only says enable XMP profile and that I did and the system recognizes the correct 8-8-8-24 coding...l
> 
> thanks,
> 
> chuck


Have you tried running memtest with each stick inserted separately? I would try this first to make sure each stick is ok. Also, did you buy these as one item? ie: you buy the 8gb of ram as 2 X 4gb in a set. You can tell buy the serial numbers, they should be sequential. If not, sometimes this can give motherboards fits.
Also, according to the manual, if you are going to use the 8gb as 2 X 4gb and only use two slots, they should go in the two red slots (2 and 4).
Hope this helps.


----------



## j9xcm3

I'm getting the code '58' in the debug led in my ASUS MAXIMUS IV EXTREME...

help please? ;X


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j9xcm3;12954299*
> I'm getting the code '58' in the debug led in my ASUS MAXIMUS IV EXTREME...
> 
> help please? ;X


Perhaps try to reseat the cpu? That error code is a cpu failure, it failed to post.

Mayke sure the cpu got seated properly is all I can say.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whipman

Same here. Just popped in 4 4 gig sticks without a problem.


----------



## sylifis

J9XCM: I had the same error 58. This seems to be a partial solution. Put 1 stick in slot 4 only and try to POST, if it does POST then go into BIOS and change the Extreme Tweaker settings to X.M.P. or set it to manual and enter in your RAM settings manually. For example, 8-8-8-24. Then power off, and insert 1 more stick into slot 3, do the same settings in the Bios. Frankly, that is as far as I have gotten. IMO this problem is related to a touch timing/voltage issue. Also I had problems with Dominator GT DIMMs at 1.65V and bought GSKILL 1600 approved and tested for the Maximus IV Board, and voltage at 1.5v. I still am unable to run in Dual Mode. Today the ASUS support advised me to go back and test each slot 1 at a time to try to see if I have a bad slot. But, IMO it is a timing issue. One other thing to try after you get 1 slot to work is to insert a second, then push and hold GO MEM until LED starts flashing and that may allow you to get into BIOS and make the timing settings. If so, then repeat that process with a 3rd and 4th. Hope that helps.

As to the slot 2 and 4 or slot 1 and 3 I have zero luck with the dual mode, that's why I think it is related to a timing issue....I suppose I could dumb the timing down from 1600 to 1333 and try that.

Chuck


----------



## sylifis

[QUOTE Today the ASUS support advised me to go back and test each slot 1 at a time to try to see if I have a bad slot.

Well, thanks to you that responded, the advice to check one slot at a time turned out to be valid. My slot 1 and slot 2 are non respondo.......4gb in slots 3 and 4 work perfectly. So I have a bad motherboard.... Now here is the fun part (aside from the prospect of tearing it apart again) there are no replacement boards to be found, with one exception some vendor trying to rip you off for almost $500 instead of $364.....Newegg has none, they are the ones I got the board from. So if I take the board out and send it to Newegg and I have no clue as to how long I would be down without a replacement. Just the luck I guess, but I spent almost 3 weeks trying to debug this problem.....

chuck


----------



## bubbahotep

Using 1303 for a few days now...

running fine 5100 mhz @ 1.5 vcore 24/7 (but getting a new chip soon)


----------



## Whipman

I got impatient and overpaid for mine and I know I gonna be ticked when they're available again. Instead of an rma to newegg maybe you could look into what asus can do for you? This whole p67 chipset issue really blows!


----------



## sylifis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Whipman*


I got impatient and overpaid for mine and I know I gonna be ticked when they're available again. Instead of an rma to newegg maybe you could look into what asus can do for you? This whole p67 chipset issue really blows!


I so agree. Hope you didn't buy the one at almost $500. on Amazon, that's not a good seller. The problem in overpaying is that is not a guarantee that board will work either. The right price is $364.99 or thereabouts.

And yes I did contact ASUS USA and tried to appeal to them, I also offered to give them a deposit if needed so I could do a same day exchange and install. I DREAD the thought of tearing it apart again......Also, there is always a remote chance that the CPU pins get a little off kilter as there is a lot of pressure needed to lock the CPU down, best to hold the cpu in place while closing..

chuck


----------



## Tim the Enchanter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sylifis;12960878*
> Today the ASUS support advised me to go back and test each slot 1 at a time to try to see if I have a bad slot.
> 
> Well, thanks to you that responded, the advice to check one slot at a time turned out to be valid. My slot 1 and slot 2 are non respondo.......4gb in slots 3 and 4 work perfectly. So I have a bad motherboard.... Now here is the fun part (aside from the prospect of tearing it apart again) there are no replacement boards to be found, with one exception some vendor trying to rip you off for almost $500 instead of $364.....Newegg has none, they are the ones I got the board from. So if I take the board out and send it to Newegg and I have no clue as to how long I would be down without a replacement. Just the luck I guess, but I spent almost 3 weeks trying to debug this problem.....
> 
> chuck


[[EDIT] Ooops. Just read your post on the previous page. Sorry. ]

Chuck,

Just curious. What happens when you have two RAM sticks, one in slot 2 (red) and one in slot 4 (red)? You know, the way Asus says they should be for optimal performance if using two sticks, on page 2-5 and page 2-13 of the motherboard manual?

Tim


----------



## 403gamer

i'm am in the process of building a new rig. my maximus 4 is ordered and was going to buy a gtx 580 superclocked this weekend but just read a forum where someone had issues with the motherboard not supporting the graphics card, can anyone verify this?


----------



## Adam1203

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sylifis;12960878*
> [QUOTE Today the ASUS support advised me to go back and test each slot 1 at a time to try to see if I have a bad slot.
> 
> Well, thanks to you that responded, the advice to check one slot at a time turned out to be valid. My slot 1 and slot 2 are non respondo.......4gb in slots 3 and 4 work perfectly. So I have a bad motherboard.... Now here is the fun part (aside from the prospect of tearing it apart again) there are no replacement boards to be found, with one exception some vendor trying to rip you off for almost $500 instead of $364.....Newegg has none, they are the ones I got the board from. So if I take the board out and send it to Newegg and I have no clue as to how long I would be down without a replacement. Just the luck I guess, but I spent almost 3 weeks trying to debug this problem.....
> 
> chuck


Try getting in touch with ASUS for an RMA. I had a problem with my MIVE B3 and they were able to advance RMA it for me. Granted I had to pay 30 bucks for overnight shipping... but it was better than waiting for weeks.

They also offer free ground (which is only recommended if you're on the west coast) and Two Day shipping for 20 bucks. I figured, 10 bucks more and I get it in a day....

Give them a call, if you don't get anywhere with tech support... ask to speak with Trinity in Customer Support.


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *403gamer;12966273*
> i'm am in the process of building a new rig. my maximus 4 is ordered and was going to buy a gtx 580 superclocked this weekend but just read a forum where someone had issues with the motherboard not supporting the graphics card, can anyone verify this?


uh totally false?

i have 2 580's heh....it can handle any card out there.


----------



## 636cc of fury

2140 6-9-6-20


----------



## 403gamer

thank's tunapiano. then ill go get my new card.


----------



## sylifis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tim the Enchanter*


[[EDIT] Ooops. Just read your post on the previous page. Sorry. ]

Chuck,

Just curious. What happens when you have two RAM sticks, one in slot 2 (red) and one in slot 4 (red)? You know, the way Asus says they should be for optimal performance if using two sticks, on page 2-5 and page 2-13 of the motherboard manual?

Tim


Hi,

Same error, asus says you should be able to load 1 dimm in any one of the 4 slots and startup. I tried each one of the 4, 1 at a time and only 3 and 4 work perfectly.

How do I know its the board and not the CPU pins?

chuck


----------



## sylifis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *403gamer;12966273*
> i'm am in the process of building a new rig. my maximus 4 is ordered and was going to buy a gtx 580 superclocked this weekend but just read a forum where someone had issues with the motherboard not supporting the graphics card, can anyone verify this?


I'm running the EVGA GTX 580 superclocked no problems.

Chuck


----------



## septro

^ lol I'm running three of them in triple-SLI without issue on this board. Pure hawtness..


----------



## zerounleashednl

Hey guys, i'm a happy owner of a ASUS Maximus Extreme IV with a i7 2600K. But I'm also having these cold boot issues and they are driving me crazy..!









I'm using GEIL Black Dragon memory (GB34GB1333C7DC), which gives memory errors only on a cold boot in Dual Channel config...

Testing with MemTest86+ version 4.20 learns me:

Using 1 module doesn't give any errors (tried both)
Using both modules in slot A1 and B1 (black slots) gives at least 5 errors within 1 minute
Using both modules in slot A2 and B2 (red slots) gives at least 5 errors within 1 minute
 DRAM speed detects 1333MHz, but also tried to put it on manual 1333MHz -> still errors
 Switch DRAM Timings to manual on 7-7-7-24 or 9-9-9-24 on 1T and on 2T gives errors
 DRAM voltage manual on 1.5 or 1.55 gives errors
 All DRAM settings on auto gives errors
 There is no XMP setting to try...
The errors only appears when the PC has been off for 7 hours and I do a cold boot. When I start switching slots the errors dissappears, but the next day they are back...









Pfff I don't know what to do...


----------



## j9xcm3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sylifis*


J9XCM: I had the same error 58. This seems to be a partial solution. Put 1 stick in slot 4 only and try to POST, if it does POST then go into BIOS and change the Extreme Tweaker settings to X.M.P.
Chuck


That did work... I'm still in the same situation as you thought, I cant use dual channel if I cant get the slot 2 to work...

Perhaps its not the motherboard but the CPU like you said...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zerounleashednl*


[*] There is no XMP setting to try...


BIOS => EXTREME TWEAKER => 'Al Overclock Tuner' and there you can set it to X.M.P.


----------



## j9xcm3

Double post =/


----------



## sylifis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j9xcm3;12983109*
> That did work... I'm still in the same situation as you thought, I cant use dual channel if I cant get the slot 2 to work...
> 
> Perhaps its not the motherboard but the CPU like you said...
> 
> BIOS => EXTREME TWEAKER => 'Al Overclock Tuner' and there you can set it to X.M.P.


What cooler are you using, I am using a Noctua nh-d14, I doubt if it is shorting any pins on the back of the board, but I wondered if you have the same cooler. Not sure why the board and cpu are working perfectly and overclocked with this one exception of the dimm slots, in my case #1 and #2.

chuck


----------



## j9xcm3

im using the stock cooler atm... but i have the noctua nh-d14 aswell (ill try it later) ...


----------



## sylifis

Okay....Here's what I'm going to do, I ordered a new CPU and it will be here sometime on tuesday. I will replace the CPU and see if the problem is cleared or not. It doesn't sound like the NOCTUA is a problem although it is quite large and easily moved while attached to the CPU so you have to be careful, I thought maybe it could move the pressure point a little one way or the other and impinge on the pins underneath the CPU. So by Wednesday we will know if the CPU error code 58 is caused by the CPU.....









CHUCK


----------



## j9xcm3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sylifis;12985650*
> Okay....Here's what I'm going to do, I ordered a new CPU and it will be here sometime on tuesday. I will replace the CPU and see if the problem is cleared or not. It doesn't sound like the NOCTUA is a problem although it is quite large and easily moved while attached to the CPU so you have to be careful, I thought maybe it could move the pressure point a little one way or the other and impinge on the pins underneath the CPU. So by Wednesday we will know if the CPU error code 58 is caused by the CPU.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHUCK


Starting by the fact that the debug code 58 means 'CPU self test failed or possible CPU cache error' it may be the CPU...

Thanks anyways, looking forward to your response whenever you get the new CPU. Right now I'm not sure what am I supposed to RMA ;X


----------



## zerounleashednl

Quote:


> Hey guys, i'm a happy owner of a ASUS Maximus Extreme IV with a i7 2600K. But I'm also having these cold boot issues and they are driving me crazy..!
> 
> I'm using GEIL Black Dragon memory (GB34GB1333C7DC), which gives memory errors only on a cold boot in Dual Channel config...
> 
> Testing with MemTest86+ version 4.20 learns me:
> 
> Using 1 module doesn't give any errors (tried both)
> Using both modules in slot A1 and B1 (black slots) gives at least 5 errors within 1 minute
> Using both modules in slot A2 and B2 (red slots) gives at least 5 errors within 1 minute
> DRAM speed detects 1333MHz, but also tried to put it on manual 1333MHz -> still errors
> Switch DRAM Timings to manual on 7-7-7-24 or 9-9-9-24 on 1T and on 2T gives errors
> DRAM voltage manual on 1.5 or 1.55 gives errors
> All DRAM settings on auto gives errors
> There is no XMP setting to try...
> The errors only appears when the PC has been off for 7 hours and I do a cold boot. When I start switching slots the errors dissappears, but the next day they are back...
> 
> Pfff I don't know what to do...


Ha, fixed it myself... okay... with a little help from a dutch tweakers forum









*COLD BOOT FIX:*

_Reflash your Bios:_
1. Reset your UEFI to Optimized Defaults, reboot, enter UEFI and then flash to the new UEFI build.
2. After flash and restart, enter Windows/Linux, then exit and shutdown.
3. Remover the power cord from the power supply, wait thirty seconds, press Power On button to clear any remaining charge, clear CMOS for five seconds, reattach the power cord, power on the system, enter UEFI, set to Optimized Defaults, save and exit.
4. Enter UEFI, set your system to customized settings based on your system configuration (RAID, OC, etc), save and exit.

Note: I used bios 1204


----------



## j9xcm3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sylifis;12985650*
> Okay....Here's what I'm going to do, I ordered a new CPU and it will be here sometime on tuesday. I will replace the CPU and see if the problem is cleared or not. It doesn't sound like the NOCTUA is a problem although it is quite large and easily moved while attached to the CPU so you have to be careful, I thought maybe it could move the pressure point a little one way or the other and impinge on the pins underneath the CPU. So by Wednesday we will know if the CPU error code 58 is caused by the CPU.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHUCK


I installed the noctua nh-d14 because I was getting high temps with the stock cooler, and now I'm not getting the error 58 code anymore. I'm using 8GB Ram (2x4GB) running 1600 in red slots (2 & 4, A2/B2) and it's detecting the 8GB in the BIOS.

What I thought is that I was getting the error code 58 beecause you cant do dual channel if your temps r too high. Seems like that was the issue, at least thats the only thing I did and now I'm not getting the error code 58.


----------



## sylifis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j9xcm3;12995315*
> I installed the noctua nh-d14 because I was getting high temps with the stock cooler, and now I'm not getting the error 58 code anymore. I'm using 8GB Ram (2x4GB) running 1600 in red slots (2 & 4, A2/B2) and it's detecting the 8GB in the BIOS.
> 
> What I thought is that I was getting the error code 58 beecause you cant do dual channel if your temps r too high. Seems like that was the issue, at least thats the only thing I did and now I'm not getting the error code 58.


Hey that's progress....here is a page that also sheds some light on how sensitive this whole process is ; http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20100517061829000&board_id=1&model=P6X58D+Premium&page=1&SLanguage=en-us and also this one http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20100429194317906&board_id=1&model=P6X58D+Premium&page=1&SLanguage=en-us

chuck


----------



## sylifis

duplicate


----------



## zerounleashednl

Is it possible to Quad SLI the GTX590 on the MIVE? I mean; on what PCI Express speed would this happen? Two times 16x? Or will it use 16x and 8x? And is 8x enough to handle the throughput of a 590?


----------



## sylifis

Well, I already got the new CPU, but I see a couple of pins that don't look exactly right on the MOBO, I don't think I can straighten them out....I called ASUS support and all they could do was take my info and give me a RMA. They couldn't even say if they have the board in stock, they say maybe they can tell me tomorrow. Even worse they will not give you a brand new board under any circumstances.....they will give you a refurbished one. If the board is NOT in stock then they say I will have to wait 2-3 weeks before it would become available.. Even more worse if the board is not in stock they will not advance ship you a replacement you must send your old board in and wait till the cows come home.

chuck


----------



## 3xVicious

I just built my Sig Rig 4 days ago... I'm loving the Maximus IV, probably the best board I've ever worked with.

I do have a question for you guys though... I have 2 580 SCs in SLI. As per the recommendations of a ASUS Tech and the Maximus Manual, I'd get better performance putting my GPUs in Slot 1 and 3 for 16x/8x...

However, my cards are pretty big and the card in slot 3 is blocking the fan of card in slot 1 making it 10 c hotter when even *idle*.

Should I put the second card in Slot 5? or is 16x/16x a no go for Dual SLI? Would I really lose performance by doing that?


----------



## Glancey

New builder, greetings everyone. Apologies for the lack of experience, go easy on me now!

Just finished my new build with a sigh of relief (damn Antec1200 case). But I seem to have run in to some issues. Here's my spec.

ASUS Maximus IV Extreme B3 Revision
Intel i7 2600k
8gb (2x4) Gskill Ripjaws-X 1600
NVIDIA GTX 570 x2 SLI
Corsair H50 Cooler
Corsair 1000w Modular PSU (I'm inclined to say it's an HX, they look identical looking them up now, but I would swear I got mine less than half the current price a couple of months ago)

Used all the parts except the motherboard, CPU and RAM in my previous system.

Anyway, the system boots successfully but after 15-20 minutes it freezes completely, seems like a lot less time until crash when transfering files/general use (can't confirm right now). Keyboard and mouse LEDs go out too. Post code AA is up on the motherboard display.

I assumed it was a PSU issue. I removed, one by one, retrying to get a stable system each time, my optical drive, optional case fans, and second graphics card in an attempt to reduce the strain on the PSU (though it should obviously be able to handle it all). No dice.

After a crash if I attempt to restart the system before it has completely discharged then windows will not boot. Freezes on loading windows. Same deal. Keyboard/mouse go out too. At first I was restarting immediately after a crash - it seemed like using a different SATA port for the HDD was the only way to get a successful boot after each crash while doing this. Silly me?

All BIOS settings are default right now. With the BIOS version at the factory default.

Any ideas?

PS. Updating the BIOS was next on my to-do list, but alas, it's been 9 hours since starting and the need for sleep has caught up to me. I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## zerounleashednl

Quote:


> I just built my Sig Rig 4 days ago... I'm loving the Maximus IV, probably the best board I've ever worked with.
> 
> I do have a question for you guys though... I have 2 580 SCs in SLI. As per the recommendations of a ASUS Tech and the Maximus Manual, I'd get better performance putting my GPUs in Slot 1 and 3 for 16x/8x...
> 
> However, my cards are pretty big and the card in slot 3 is blocking the fan of card in slot 1 making it 10 c hotter when even idle.
> 
> Should I put the second card in Slot 5? or is 16x/16x a no go for Dual SLI? Would I really lose performance by doing that?


I think you mean slot 4? This one is running of the NF200 chip and I'm curious if your second card will be at 8x or 16x speed? Slot 1 and 3 are native SLI (Intel Chipset)... so I guess it's worth testing...


----------



## sylifis

Ai Yi Yi

I got a response from Asus regarding RMA my board, as I noted there may a couple of pins that do not look right. Look, this is a brand new board, I installed the CPU ever so carefully (only once) and from day one I had this problem of slot #1 and #2 not working. So here is the Asus deal, they will send me a refurbished (never a new one) board within a couple of days....however, if any pins are *broken or bent* they will charge my credit card for a *brand new board*. So buyer beware, if you cannot determine that you have a bad board within your 30 day window with your seller ( if they offer one like newegg does) then you are literally screwed if the board has any bent or broken pins, even if this is through no fault of your own. I understand the logic if some junior guy goes in and messes around, but I am an older guy and I am extremely careful. They also state "broken traces or burns due to improper installation/removal of other components or any pen and/or markers on the board"

ASUS WARRANTY POLICY is crap at least from my own experiences thus far, why would you want to purchase a refurbished board at retail price? Here is another piece of info...it is possible, IMO, that these heavier coolers like the Noctua NH-D14 may impinge on the socket, if you have one, you will discover that the whole mass can tilt left or right after installation excerting more pressure on the left or right outside pins, and just maybe this can cause some pin damage to the outer pins, which is where my problem appears to be. That means just tilting your case over to work on it and tilting it back up again can cause the Noctua NH-D14 mass to excert some leverage on the cpu/socket..


----------



## amnesia863

Does anyone know where I can get one of these they have been out of stock everywhere for atleast 2 weeks

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Whipman

That sucks but what are ya gonna do? The board probably came with the pins damaged and who looks for something like that with a brand new board? I just wanna build! Hopefully the refurb will last you like the new one should have. I don't know if there's a post but when you mount the heatsink to the cpu the best way is to just "catch a couple of threads" on all 4 screws and then tighten a few turns on each screw in an x-pattern until they all bottom out. If you're worried about the nocturna you could try a zalman 9900 or a cheap water cooler like the corsair h50. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tinkeritis

Hello Guys!

Does this count?
_"We are happy to inform you that your order (Sales Order Number: xxxxxxxx) has been successfully charged to your VISA and order verification is now complete."_








I'm kinda giddy right now as I feel I won the lottery!

I am currently in the process of building a new *Gaming Rig* (not using this for anything other than gaming) and I was lucky enough to, just now, secure the Asus Maximus IV Extreme Rev. 3 (I've been on the hunt for a week now for this board) Is it gonna be overkill? I sure as hell hope so. I don't really want to skimp on anything so I'm respectfully throwing this out there, to you guys, that have done your homework thru trial and error, blood sweat and tears and a whole lotta $$$ moola $$$
I'd like to ask for your constructive advice and feedback as this is my first P67 build.

I'll start off by listing what my current plan of attack is (pieces and parts)... _Unless I should be posting this somewhere other than this thread. If I'm in the wrong place, I apologize and please point me in the right direction_









The components are as follows;

*Mobo*: ASUS MAXIMUS IV EXTREME (REV 3.0) _Of Course!_

*CPU*: Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz

*RAM*: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL ???
_Is this really what I want for this system? I'm Curious why a lot of people seem to be using G.Skill_

*SSD1*: OCZ 120 GB Vertex 3 SATA III 6.0 Gb-s 2.5-Inch SSD for OS
*SSD2*: OCZ 240 GB Vertex 3 SATA III 6.0 Gb/s 2.5-Inch SSD for Game Storage (both Vertex 3's on order)

*HDD*: Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache *SATA 6.0Gb/s* _Music and Movie Storage_

*Graphics Card(s)*: 3x EVGA GTX580 SC _Yeap, Going Tri SLi, Baby!







_

*Case*: CoolerMaster HAF-X RC-942

*Power Supply*: Corsair AX1200

*OS*: Windows 7 64bit Premium Correction*, I have Professional _(do I want Ultimate?)_

*Media*: LITE-ON Blu-ray Burner with 3D Playback

*Monitor*: Apple Cinema Display 30" (from my old setup) I always run in 2560x1600. I would eventually like to go with a triple display, again, like Septro's









Now that I've done that introduction.. Should I reconsider anything?

My Questions...
1) I've heard alotta talk about going with the SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5 instead of the WD Caviar Black but the WD is SATA 6.0GB/s.. isn't that better than the F3 SATA 3.0???

2) Windows Ultimate 64bit versus Premium Professional 64bit. What's better and why? Keep in mind, I'm going strictly gaming as I use my MacBook Pro for all my Office stuff. _As far as the 2600k vs the 2500 i'd rather have it and not need it then need it and not have it._

3) I was going to go with a XSPC Rasa 750 RS360 Universal CPU / Triple Radiator Water Cooling Kit but after seeing Septro's amazing masterpiece 'Operation Badonkadonk' http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/951407-buildlog-dont-hassle-haf-x-watercooling.html#post12534080 I really want to go in the direction he did with his WC.

4) Do I want a Killer 2100 Network card??! Do they really make any kind of difference?

5) I'm considering a sound card but not sure if I'll have the room due to the 3 580's

and lastly,

6) Ok... what's the deal with Ram? Is Dominator the best or is it different with the P67? I've seen that the majority of members here go with G.Skill, Dominator, etc. Is there a best preference of Ram to go with on the P67, and if so, what?

In closing,
I'm not really up to speed on the overclocking stuff but I hope to figure that out here shortly. I fully intend to squeeze out as much as I can with this system based on all of your experiences and suggestions thru your posts:teaching:. I have been looking at all of your sig's (yes, all of you) as to what numbers you're pulling and what pieces and parts ya'll went with and it makes me question my choices.

If you made it this far, thanks for reading


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerounleashednl;12996704*
> Is it possible to Quad SLI the GTX590 on the MIVE? I mean; on what PCI Express speed would this happen? Two times 16x? Or will it use 16x and 8x? And is 8x enough to handle the throughput of a 590?


like 4 GTX 590's? or 1 or 2 590's and 2 of something else?

Nvidia told everyone do not put 4 590's in the same machine.

For one it will take a 1500w psu to run it.


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> 1) I've heard alotta talk about going with the SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5 instead of the WD Caviar Black but the WD is SATA 6.0GB/s.. isn't that better than the F3 SATA 3.0???


a regular hdd wont need sata 6gb/s speeds, as it wont saturate a sata 3gb/s.
Quote:


> 2) Windows Ultimate 64bit versus Premium 64bit. What's better and why? Keep in mind, I'm going strictly gaming as I use my MacBook Pro for all my Office stuff. _As far as the 2600k vs the 2500 i'd rather have it and not need it then need it and not have it._


premium will be fine unless you want the features ultimate offers.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/products/compare

I went with home on my desktop, because its all i need.

I have ultimate on my laptop (Microsoft ultimate steal) and dont see the point in switching ultimate to the machine i use most because for me they are basically the same.
Quote:


> 3) I was going to go with a XSPC Rasa 750 RS360 Universal CPU / Triple Radiator Water Cooling Kit but after seeing Septro's amazing masterpiece 'Operation Badonkadonk' http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/951407-buildlog-dont-hassle-haf-x-watercooling.html#post12534080 I really want to go in the direction he did with his WC.


not a question.
Quote:


> 4) Do I want a Killer 2100 Network card??! Do they really make any kind of difference?


Not sure. I am happy with the dual gb lan the m4e comes with.

Quote:


> 5) I'm considering a sound card but not sure if I'll have the room due to the 3 580's


not sure.. happy with the onboard sound.

Quote:


> 6) Ok... what's the deal with Ram? Is Dominator the best or is it different with the P67? I've seen that the majority of members here go with G.Skill, Dominator, etc. Is there a best preference of Ram to go with on the P67, and if so, what?


g. skills been cheap lately.

Some reading on memory and SB:

http://techreport.com/articles.x/20377/1

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/memory/2011/01/11/the-best-memory-for-sandy-bridge/1

Good luck, you'll have a great machine when you're all done.


----------



## sylifis

Hi,

You don't need to win the lottery to get the board they are available right now at tiger direct and newegg.

As to memory, I believe Asus has backed off on certain types, it is advisable to use 1.5v memory...I originally got the dominator gt at 1.65v and I know some are using it, but there are some reports that 4 dimms at that voltage may cause some damage...this gskill is tested and approved for the board----G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM, ...one good thing is that the form factor is lower than the dominator gt with the heatsink attached, and that helped get under the Noctua NH-d14 in my case. I originally got the SB Fatality, but never got it to be recognized by the Board, so I sent it back. Now I am very happy with the onboard HD, and I can't really hear a difference. I suggest one of the 120ghz SSD or larger for your windows system and a RAID 1 consisting of at least 1TB probably the new WD ones using 64bit transfer and TLER for RAID 1. For gaming either two or three GTX580's will rein supreme, although my single EVGA GTX580 overclocked is already pretty amazing. The MIV board easily overclocks to 4.8ghz automatically using the AI Suite and temps stay within Intel recommended ranges using the Noctua. I would advise, IMO, unless $$$ is no object, not to push your limits much beyond that for bragging rights as your CPU life and/or the board life may be impinged upon. As to cooling, I tend to prefer fan cooling as the fans don't leak liquids, but many people swear by the liquid cooling systems.....until they leak...

chuck


----------



## faulkton

is anyone using the extra temperature probes that came with the board? I cant decide if i should use them or not and where to put them if i do. Do they show up in any other monitoring programs besides ai suite?

here's another random question.. this time about ram. I have 8gb (4x2) of corsair xms 1333. It was the part that prompted the build. I saw it for $47 and bought it before really doing any research. I can overclock it to 1600 with 9-9-9-24-1 timing or i can run at 1333 with 8-8-8-22-1 timing, but i cant do both.

Which do you think is better? Should i just break down and get a better memory kit? Would i actually notice anything if i did?


----------



## Tinkeritis

Thanks for the feedback faulkton and sylifis. Your suggestions helped.

As far as memory, I found a couple possible candidates.
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM on sale at the moment from $129.99 to $84.99 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231445

I was told this was a mid grade memory from a G.Skill customer service rep, as is the G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231428
currently $99.99 before using a promo code for $25.00 off that ends 4/6/2011

Now the dilemma... which memory to go with? lol

Anyone have any experience with this memory? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231431&Tpk=F3-12800CL7D-8GBXH
When I spoke to the G.Skill rep today I asked him what the best memory they had for the Asus Maximus IV Extreme and he indicated anything in the Ripjaws X Series

I then asked him for something specifically for gaming and he stated the ones with the Black Heat Sink (link directly above) due to the low latency...
My only concern would be the 1.6 volts they list in the specs

Model
Brand G.SKILL
Series Ripjaws X Series
Model F3-12800CL7D-8GBXH
Type 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM

Tech specs are
Capacity 8GB (2 x 4GB)
Speed DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
Cas Latency 7
Timing 7-8-7-24
Voltage 1.6V
ECC No
Buffered/Registered Unbuffered
Multi-channel Kit Dual Channel Kit
Features Designed Specifically for Intel Sandy Bridge CPUs and P67 Platforms

If anyone uses this particular memory or have any comments, I would appreciate your feedback.

Thanks!


----------



## Rellen13

I'm running with these, and have had no problems at all:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231455
From what I have read, you get diminishing returns for Sandy Bridge with anything over 1866, but it is nice to be able to run at stock settings and only 1.5v
Sorry if I've muddied the water further


----------



## Tinkeritis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rellen13;13030973*
> I'm running with these, and have had no problems at all:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231455
> From what I have read, you get diminishing returns for Sandy Bridge with anything over 1866, but it is nice to be able to run at stock settings and only 1.5v
> Sorry if I've muddied the water further


Naw, for me, you didn't muddy they waters anymore than they already were








I'm still trying to figure out what faulkton meant by 'saturate' in his comment
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton;13023024*
> a regular hdd wont need sata 6gb/s speeds, as it wont saturate a sata 3gb/s.


(googled HDD Saturate, read something about taking a bicycle on a highway)

This is the first time I'm really trying to understand all of this and have it make sense. Usually I go to a buddy of mine and say "Okay, I'm building a new system... what do I want?"

I went ahead and pulled the trigger on this memory today http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231445
It was too good of a deal to pass up, limited time sale $129.99 for $84.99?!? Yeah, I went for it.
Was it the best mem I coulda gone with?







No idea, but I'll see how it works out








At least it's cas 8 and at 1.5V
I would have liked to gone with the http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231431&Tpk=F3-12800CL7D-8GBXH but I don't know enough about the P67 and Sandy Bridge cpu to spend the loot on something that may or may not be better until it's been confirmed.

But until I think i have it all figured out.... I'll be living on these forums reading everyones posts and comments in the hopes of learning from their personal experiences.

Thanks for the reply:cheers:


----------



## faulkton

a mechanical hdd isnt fast enough to use all the available bandwidth on sata 3gb/s and wont need sata 6gb/s


----------



## Tinkeritis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton;13031731*
> a mechanical hdd isnt fast enough to use all the available bandwidth on sata 3gb/s and wont need sata 6gb/s


Thanks for clarifying that mate!








Looks like I can go for the SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s instead
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152185


----------



## zerounleashednl

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by zerounleashednl
> Is it possible to Quad SLI the GTX590 on the MIVE? I mean; on what PCI Express speed would this happen? Two times 16x? Or will it use 16x and 8x? And is 8x enough to handle the throughput of a 590?
> 
> like 4 GTX 590's? or 1 or 2 590's and 2 of something else?
> 
> Nvidia told everyone do not put 4 590's in the same machine.
> 
> For one it will take a 1500w psu to run it.


Ha! Nooo... like 2x GTX590's = total 4x GPU! I'm wondering if 8x offers enough bandwidth for the 590?! thinking:

Like this:


----------



## sylifis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tinkeritis;13031669*
> I went ahead and pulled the trigger on this memory today http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231445
> 
> I have four of those and I like them a lot, in my case 16gb will be overkill for almost any purpose, the real advantage in gaming for example comes from the GPU and whether you have 1-2-or 3 of them.
> 
> I have brand new board coming today, hopefully I can get all 4 dimms working this time, the last board would only accept dimms in slot 3 and 4.
> 
> I also have a question about the temp. probes...I didn't install them yet and I am not clear as to where the best placement is and exactly how to attach or mount them....tape or ?????
> 
> chuck


----------



## Tinkeritis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sylifis;13035659*
> 
> I have four of those and I like them a lot, in my case 16gb will be overkill for almost any purpose, the real advantage in gaming for example comes from the GPU and whether you have 1-2-or 3 of them.
> 
> I have brand new board coming today, hopefully I can get all 4 dimms working this time, the last board would only accept dimms in slot 3 and 4.
> 
> chuck


Sylifis,
I'm curious... Did you buy a matched set of 16gb of that particular memory or did you buy 2 packs of the 8gb?
I read somewhere that people were having trouble with the board recognizing 2 separate 8gb packs even tho all the numbers and lot batch matched exactly.
But when they bought a 16gb pack, they didn't have any issues.
FWIW


----------



## sylifis

Well color me happy









I installed the new MIV board in 30 minutes and I was instantly able to adjust my BIOS to my old settings and RAID 1 and the Board recognized immediately the proper XMP settings for the g-skill memory and RECOGNIZED all four slots of a total of 16GB NO PROBLEM. Man, why did I waste four weeks trouble shooting that bad board. Bad is bad no matter how many things you try. In addition, this new board already has the new 1204 BIOS installed. My CPU temp is 35C, Socket is 32C and MB is 27C.

To answer the previous question, I bought two different sets of the G-skill memory, the serial numbers were sequential for each pair, and I used each pair in the dual memory positions, ie, both red or both grey, no problems. And I even think my Noctua NH-d14 is running a few degrees cooler. The AI tweaker ramped me up to 4.8GHZ automatically. Now we're talking, where are those Call of Duty sitting ducks now:sniper:

Have to update my profile to reflect 16GB, Yea........

Chuck


----------



## Tinkeritis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sylifis;13041765*
> Well color me happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I installed the new MIV board in 30 minutes and I was instantly able to adjust my BIOS to my old settings and RAID 1 and the Board recognized immediately the proper XMP settings for the g-skill memory and RECOGNIZED all four slots of a total of 16GB NO PROBLEM. Man, why did I waste four weeks trouble shooting that bad board. Bad is bad no matter how many things you try. In addition, this new board already has the new 1204 BIOS installed. My CPU temp is 35C, Socket is 32C and MB is 27C.
> 
> To answer the previous question, I bought two different sets of the G-skill memory, the serial numbers were sequential for each pair, and I used each pair in the dual memory positions, ie, both red or both grey, no problems. And I even think my Noctua NH-d14 is running a few degrees cooler. The AI tweaker ramped me up to 4.8GHZ automatically. Now we're talking, where are those Call of Duty sitting ducks now:sniper:
> 
> Have to update my profile to reflect 16GB, Yea........
> 
> Chuck


Awesome News!
Glad to hear it all worked out for you.

So it sounds like, from your post about about 2 different packs but the same memory, that as long as they are paired in the dual memory positions.. they should be fine..

So now when i get a wild hair up my arse (that, and they go on sale) I can go with 16gb


----------



## Track

Hey guys,

Just reminding everyone to post your OC results with the awesome Maximus IV Extreme in the P67 OC Results sticky (in my sig).


----------



## SadSoul

Hello Iam planning to get this mobo, was wondering if my Trident RAM will fit in dual channel mode with the Thermalright Venomous X with Push an Pull fans?


----------



## Track

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SadSoul;13046832*
> Hello Iam planning to get this mobo, was wondering if my Trident RAM will fit in dual channel mode with the Thermalright Venomous X with Push an Pull fans?


Yes, it will









But you should upgrade UP, to Sandy Bridge, not to the SIDE









You should also get a 2500k









Because that will give you better performance


----------



## SadSoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Track;13046874*
> Yes, it will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you should upgrade UP, to Sandy Bridge, not to the SIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should also get a 2500k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because that will give you better performance


Sure the front fan won't interfere with the RAM???


----------



## Track

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SadSoul;13046892*
> Sure the front fan won't interfere with the RAM???


You only have 2 sticks









Just place them in the slots further away









As opposed to the slots closer to the CPU socket









I also don't think it's likely to interfere even if you place it in the closer slots


----------



## SadSoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Track;13046922*
> You only have 2 sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just place them in the slots further away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to the slots closer to the CPU socket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't think it's likely to interfere even if you place it in the closer slots


thanks


----------



## Track

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SadSoul;13046939*
> thanks


Really happy I could help


----------



## Tunapiano

Neither the HardForum and Asus site have been updated with any new bios in weeks, Gary Key is too busy to do it anymore on the HardForum though he mentioned a week ago they are hiring someone to do it on there and then he said he expects them to be up and running in 2 weeks which is 1 week from now.


----------



## Don Queso

Hey everyone. I've finally gotten tired of stock settings (1 week) and decided to get up and do some OC'ing. This is my sig rig. I'm only about 1 hour into the Prime95 blend, but I ran 6 hours last night at 1.350 Vcore. Gotta' say, I'm pretty happy overall.


----------



## Track

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don Queso;13047296*
> Hey everyone. I've finally gotten tired of stock settings (1 week) and decided to get up and do some OC'ing. This is my sig rig. I'm only about 1 hour into the Prime95 blend, but I ran 6 hours last night at 1.350 Vcore. Gotta' say, I'm pretty happy overall.


Wow, 73C load @ stock volts on an H70.

Something there just doesn't seem right.

I barely get that high @ 1.425v with my lapped, dual-fan TRUE.


----------



## Don Queso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Track;13047448*
> Wow, 73C load @ stock volts on an H70.
> 
> Something there just doesn't seem right.
> 
> I barely get that high @ 1.425v with my lapped, dual-fan TRUE.


So what do you suggest? I'm running the H70 without the resistors in line. Also, I seated the H70 with its stock thermal paste. What do you think is a normal temp for load?


----------



## Don Queso

Location, location, location. I just pulled my rig out from under the desk, reversed my two front intake fans, and my temperatures dropped about 5°C across the board. Too bad the only place for it is under the desk. At least I have an idea of what the problem is.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don Queso;13047521*
> So what do you suggest? I'm running the H70 without the resistors in line. Also, I seated the H70 with its stock thermal paste. What do you think is a normal temp for load?


I think he is suggesting those are good temps he he
EDIT:wait maybe not ?
To me those are great temps, stock volts, at 4.7 is great, especially now with the 5c drop it is even better, my H70 always went a bit over 80c on load.


----------



## Don Queso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;13047982*
> I think he is suggesting those are good temps he he
> EDIT:wait maybe not ?
> To me those are great temps, stock volts, at 4.7 is great, especially now with the 5c drop it is even better, my H70 always went a bit over 80c on load.










Oh... Well, alright then... Sweet!!!


----------



## sockpirate

Yes nice work! You easily have a chip that can 5Ghz , and with your current OC at stock volts, it seems you can get maybe even possibly a sub 1.4v 5ghz clock, MAYBE! Passed 4.8 that vcore gets up there!


----------



## Track

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;13047982*
> I think he is suggesting those are good temps he he
> EDIT:wait maybe not ?
> To me those are great temps, stock volts, at 4.7 is great, especially now with the 5c drop it is even better, my H70 always went a bit over 80c on load.


Wow, are you guys serious?

I always thought an H70 was better than a TRUE, even lapped.

Hmm.. maybe it's about placement or something?


----------



## CSHawkeye

I take it there are nothing newer for bioses then 1204, which is good since my machine is chugging along. I love this board...


----------



## Don Queso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Track;13048294*
> Wow, are you guys serious?
> 
> I always thought an H70 was better than a TRUE, even lapped.
> 
> Hmm.. maybe it's about placement or something?


Well, what are you using for testing? OCCT? Prime95? And what type of test are you conducting? Also, what are your temps? I'm curious to know what our differences are.


----------



## Adam1203

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSHawkeye;13048315*
> I take it there are nothing newer for bioses then 1204, which is good since my machine is chugging along. I love this board...


There is a 1303 available

http://station-drivers.com/telechargement/asus/bios/MaximusIV-Extreme-ASUS-1303.ROM


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSHawkeye;13048315*
> I take it there are nothing newer for bioses then 1204, which is good since my machine is chugging along. I love this board...


Yes go try the 1303, I love it.

I'm currently running 4.8GHz @ 1.34vCore with an H70. It's beasting:devil:


----------



## Don Queso

:doh:So I went ahead and updated my UEFI to 1303. Unfortunately, I let it boot without entering the bios and configuring the Intel SATA controller for RAID. When Windows started up, it didn't recognize the striped volume and dropped one of my disks from the RAID assembly. Needless to say, once I restarted, entered the UEFI, and re-enabled the Intel SATA controller for RAID, it was too late. The Intel RAID utility recognized one of the two drives as being a non-raid disk. Shortly after, I realized that all of my videos (including my daughter's birth and my sailing race across the Pacific ocean) were still on the assembly. In all my panicking that followed, I found only 1 software that was capable of reconstructing the files from my RAID-0. Sadly it was over $250.00, which I don't have available. So what I finally got the galls to do was to remove the remaining half of the RAID assembly and recreate it under the exact same settings. I knew this would still sacrifice some data, but I was pretty confident that it wouldn't touch any of the home videos (since I transferred the files alphabetically). Once back in Windows, I had to register the volume, but I didn't format it. Then I hopped into the GetData Recovery Software, and set it to look for all lost and deleted files. Lo and behold, I am now an hour into the recovery scan which is turning up a good number of my files. Sadly, it was a 2 TB assembly that is taking forever.

:teaching:The morals of this story (which I'm sure most of you already know) is:









1. RAID-0 is like storing your baby pictures and wedding photos right next to the fireplace. It is best used for performance operations of files backed up or stored elsewhere.
2. When you update your UEFI or BIOS, it usually resets your settings back to their default values. If you boot up without setting the RAID controller back to RAID (and not AHCI), you will likely drop a disk(s) from your RAID volume.
3. Contrary to what some pessimists say, it is possible to recover data from a corrupt RAID-0 array (under the best of circumstances).
4. Screw the guys who came up with the 6 MB of software that could have saved me, yet decided to charge $250.00 for it.


----------



## Adam1203

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don Queso;13054885*
> :doh:So I went ahead and updated my UEFI to 1303. Unfortunately, I let it boot without entering the bios and configuring the Intel SATA controller for RAID. When Windows started up, it didn't recognize the striped volume and dropped one of my disks from the RAID assembly. Needless to say, once I restarted, entered the UEFI, and re-enabled the Intel SATA controller for RAID, it was too late. The Intel RAID utility recognized one of the two drives as being a non-raid disk. Shortly after, I realized that all of my videos (including my daughter's birth and my sailing race across the Pacific ocean) were still on the assembly. In all my panicking that followed, I found only 1 software that was capable of reconstructing the files from my RAID-0. Sadly it was over $250.00, which I don't have available. So what I finally got the galls to do was to remove the remaining half of the RAID assembly and recreate it under the exact same settings. I knew this would still sacrifice some data, but I was pretty confident that it wouldn't touch any of the home videos (since I transferred the files alphabetically). Once back in Windows, I had to register the volume, but I didn't format it. Then I hopped into the GetData Recovery Software, and set it to look for all lost and deleted files. Lo and behold, I am now an hour into the recovery scan which is turning up a good number of my files. Sadly, it was a 2 TB assembly that is taking forever.
> 
> :teaching:The morals of this story (which I'm sure most of you already know) is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. RAID-0 is like storing your baby pictures and wedding photos right next to the fireplace. It is best used for performance operations of files backed up or stored elsewhere.
> 2. When you update your UEFI or BIOS, it usually resets your settings back to their default values. If you boot up without setting the RAID controller back to RAID (and not AHCI), you will likely drop a disk(s) from your RAID volume.
> 3. Contrary to what some pessimists say, it is possible to recover data from a corrupt RAID-0 array (under the best of circumstances).
> 4. Screw the guys who came up with the 6 MB of software that could have saved me, yet decided to charge $250.00 for it.


That SUCKS!

I'm guessing you don't have a backup.

Have you tried adding the disk back into the array?

Yeah, RAID 0 is great for performance. I would love to do a RAID 10, but I don't have enough disks. I used to have a RAID 0, but the increased performance wasn't worth the risk (and hastle) of the stripe.


----------



## 3xVicious

I have a question for all you Maximus IV owners. This is my first motherboard in several years, and now when I shut down my computer (its annoying keeping it on while sleeping) the lights from my XARMOR Mechanical Keyboard and Headset stay on, oddly enough my mouse's LED lights shut off.

I don't want to wear out the LEDs on my equipment, is there anyway to disable this?


----------



## Don Queso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam1203;13056364*
> That SUCKS!
> 
> I'm guessing you don't have a backup.
> 
> Have you tried adding the disk back into the array?
> 
> Yeah, RAID 0 is great for performance. I would love to do a RAID 10, but I don't have enough disks. I used to have a RAID 0, but the increased performance wasn't worth the risk (and hassle) of the stripe.


Yeah, but you cant add back into the RAID array without doing a low level format. Only about 6 more hours to go 'till I find out what I've recovered. The scary thing is that there were only something like 2,000 files on the array and nearly 50,000 files have been recovered. Also, all the file names are gone. Gonna' be a hell of a day tomorrow. I'm just going to have to sort them by file size as they're almost all videos.
Quote:


> I have a question for all you Maximus IV owners. This is my first motherboard in several years, and now when I shut down my computer (its annoying keeping it on while sleeping) the lights from my XARMOR Mechanical Keyboard and Headset stay on, oddly enough my mouse's LED lights shut off.
> 
> I don't want to wear out the LEDs on my equipment, is there anyway to disable this?


I would like to know this as well. My mouse LED's stay on after shutting down.


----------



## bnj2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3xVicious;13056520*
> I don't want to wear out the LEDs on my equipment, is there anyway to disable this?


LEDs don't wear out


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSHawkeye;13048315*
> I take it there are nothing newer for bioses then 1204, which is good since my machine is chugging along. I love this board...


1303 has been flying around but i am sticking with the official thread by Gary Key on HardForum which has not been updated in a month due to his busy schedule.


----------



## Tinkeritis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bnj2;13056811*
> LEDs don't wear out


Hmmm I have a G15 keyboard and my LED's are dying.








Some are burned out, others are dimming.
I've had the keyboard for about 6 or 7 years


----------



## JackBauer24

Hey everyone. Brand new to the forum, and I need a few tips on my build. I have the Maximus and H70 for cooling, but am a tad confused on how to go about plugging the pump and fans into the board. How do I attach both fans to the Radiator and screw the Radiator into my case? Also, which way should the radiator tubes be, on the high or low side of the case? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Whipman

Hi guys. I have 2 questions. I have 16 gigs of matched gskill in my setup. On auto slots 1 & 2 read 622mhz and 711mhz respectively. Shouldn't they be at 800mhz ? Also I lost my post screen/splash screen and couldn't access my bios through the delete key it just sat there blank until I hit reset and booted into windows. I cleared cmos and everything's fine now but I just wanted to know if it happens again what could the problem be? Thanks in advance.


----------



## JackBauer24

Do you have 4 modules of 4GB? If not, you should be putting each stick in the red slots.


----------



## erocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3xVicious;13056520*
> I
> 
> I don't want to wear out the LEDs on my equipment, is there anyway to disable this?


Yes, in the bios you can turn them off.


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunapiano;13059411*
> 1303 has been flying around but i am sticking with the official thread by Gary Key on HardForum which has not been updated in a month due to his busy schedule.


Shamino works on the M4E UEFI....He'll release them early on kingpincooling.com in the forums under "Shamino's Lair..."

He's an insane dude/overclocker.


----------



## Entichers

Hi guys, am new here. My Maximus Rev.B3 mobo has been acting strange. Sometimes it starts up normally and enters windows. Most of the time it dosen't and the debug just stays at 00. Should I be able to enter Windows, a simple act of plugging in and out a USB mouse or keyboard causes Windows to freeze up. Sometimes, Windows just freezes by itself right after it enters the desktop.

When I reboot the system, the POST dosen't come on, the screen remains blank and the Debug LEDs just stays at 00. After numerous tries of random plugging in and out and rearrangement of usbs and removal of the power cable, its able to boot up again. It's really really frustrating.
















I have not done any overclocking yet.

My system specs:
Corei7 2600k
2x4GB Kingston HyperX 1600Mhz DDR3RAM
MSI Geforce GTX590
Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1200W
1 x 150GB Raptor HDD
2 x 500GB WD HDD
Win 7 Home Premium

Bios 1204


----------



## JackBauer24

I'm having a similar issue. I got everything up and running, but now I'm trying to do Windows Updates. Whenever a reboot is done, the BIOS screen comes up asking me if I want to Enter, to hit Delete. Nothing happens and the PC keeps rebooting. My wired USB keyboard lights up, but pressing Delete does nothing. I'm getting an AA error code.


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JackBauer24*


I'm having a similar issue. I got everything up and running, but now I'm trying to do Windows Updates. Whenever a reboot is done, the BIOS screen comes up asking me if I want to Enter, to hit Delete. Nothing happens and the PC keeps rebooting. My wired USB keyboard lights up, but pressing Delete does nothing. I'm getting an AA error code.


I have seen others have this issue, I helped a guy fix this same issue many weeks ago, the 1st thing to try for both of you getting code 00 is to pull the battery off the board and move the cmos jumper to pins 2&3 and remove the power supply cord from the psu and leave it this way for 10 to 15 mins then put it back together with the power supply cord being the last thing.

If this doesn't work then build the pc outside of the case on some cardboard and see if it happens. If it doesn't then either the case is the issue or you didn't seat the cpu right the first time.

If it still happens then rma the board.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bnj2

I'm getting random BSOD with a bugcheck message that doesn't tell me much: 0x0000001e (0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000) - yesterday I got no less than 6.

The system came up stable after 12-14 hours of Prime95 and Memtest86 at 4.6Ghz (set on auto and XMP) so I'm pretty puzzled about it.

Anyone has an idea of what's going on, because this is getting extremely frustrating...


----------



## kevink82

bnj2 raise your vcore, since ur memtest passed dont think its your ram. Welcome to sandy bridge, a chip that can be stable folding prime or whatever you throw at it but will bsod if you are idling or browsing......

Its a common thing on the new chips solution is pretty simple up vcore 1 or 2 notch and just dont turn off ur pc and do the usual stuff for a week to c if it crash. Its the only way i found to test total stability for all 4 of my 2600k and 2500k.


----------



## bnj2

Hmm... it's already at 1.360 and as far as I've read, anything over 1.3 is not safe for daily use, and this system is on 24/7 - not that it would be such a big thing to get a new CPU if this one gets fried, but I'd hate the downtime








Thanks, I will try to raise it a little bit and hope it won't crash during tonight's WOW raid again


----------



## zerounleashednl

Does anyone if you guys have 2 x GTX590's? I'm trying to find out if it will work before buying...


----------



## JackBauer24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunapiano;13065014*
> I have seen others have this issue, I helped a guy fix this same issue many weeks ago, the 1st thing to try for both of you getting code 00 is to pull the battery off the board and move the cmos jumper to pins 2&3 and remove the power supply cord from the psu and leave it this way for 10 to 15 mins then put it back together with the power supply cord being the last thing.
> 
> If this doesn't work then build the pc outside of the case on some cardboard and see if it happens. If it doesn't then either the case is the issue or you didn't seat the cpu right the first time.
> 
> If it still happens then rma the board.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply. I'm still running the BIOS that came with it out of the box. Would updating it help at all?


----------



## kevink82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zerounleashednl*


Does anyone if you guys have 2 x GTX590's? I'm trying to find out if it will work before buying...










Why wouldnt it work? But personally anything over 3 gpu isnt worth it besides the e-peen.


----------



## CSHawkeye

Ok so I have 3 video cards (2x GTX 580 powering U3011 and a 8400gs powering 2 2007fp) and a Sound Blaster X-Fi sound card. What would be the best layout for the video cards??


----------



## CSHawkeye

anyone???


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevink82*


Why wouldnt it work? But personally anything over 3 gpu isnt worth it besides the e-peen.


This. +1

And yes 2x 590 will work on the Maximus. But why?

People are seriously thinking of buying the 590? And 2? While you can't even OC the card?

You would be much better with the upcoming EVGA 580 3GB in Tri-SLI. MUCH better choice.


----------



## BrickTop

What scales better with this mobo, SLI or CROSSFIRE? Im thinking of getting 2xGTX 570 or 2x HD6970 but i cant decide wich one is better or scales better with this board.


----------



## CSHawkeye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


This. +1

And yes 2x 590 will work on the Maximus. But why?

People are seriously thinking of buying the 590? And 2? While you can't even OC the card?

You would be much better with the upcoming EVGA 580 3GB in Tri-SLI. MUCH better choice.


Just wondering with my cards what should I set them up for??


----------



## fliq

Shamino just released bios 1485!

http://www.freefilehosting.net/maximusiv-extreme-asus-1485


----------



## JackBauer24

So I turned off my PC last night after installing the speed resistors on the H70 fans, but now my network adapter doesn't work. I tried to reinstall the driver, but it doesn't work. I also tried to do a System Restore to earlier in the week, but that fails as well. Is a full restore my only option here?


----------



## Tinkeritis

Lookie Lookie what arrived today!

Now if the rest of my stuff would only show up... then I could start building


----------



## fliq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tinkeritis*


Lookie Lookie what arrived today!

Now if the rest of my stuff would only show up... then I could start building


HAHA what a great gift!


----------



## JackBauer24

Wow does this board have problems. So my LAN issues are due to OC within EZ-OC. Read on the ASUS forum that USB and LAN ports get disabled when turning on/off certain functions in BIOS. I will reset my BIOS and run the system at default for a while until they figure this stuff out.


----------



## Falkentyne

What certain features?
And everything should work fine with overclocked...


----------



## zerounleashednl

Hey guys, I need some help...

I have 4GB Geil Black Dragon (2x2GB) modules which work perfectly in Single Channel, but give memory errors in Dual Channel!









Geil recommends 1.5v but do you think I need to raise this for 9-9-9-24-1T ?


----------



## faulkton




----------



## seba84_2005

How to flashback with ROG Connect:

1: Download any bios:
2: Renamed to *m4e.ROM*
3: Copy and paste to USB Pendrive bios file and turn off PC
4: Plug pendrive to USB ROG Connect
5: Pres and hold over 5 sec ROG button. You can see the bios 1 led is blinking.
6: Wait to finish (the bios led stop blinking)

I flashback from bios 1303 to 1101 etc.

If it already was sorry


----------



## sylifis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackBauer24;13087109*
> So I turned off my PC last night after installing the speed resistors on the H70 fans, but now my network adapter doesn't work. I tried to reinstall the driver, but it doesn't work. I also tried to do a System Restore to earlier in the week, but that fails as well. Is a full restore my only option here?


Be sure your LAN is enabled in the BIOS, I noticed that a couple times my BIOS was reset and it reset my BOOT options and reset the LAN and a lot of other important things. Be sure you download the manual, in the manual it goes step by step each function that should be enabled and disabled....I had to go through this twice. I think when it fails it resets the BIOS, also when you get it running there is an option to save your BIOS settings in the BIOS screens as a profile so that you can restore everything easier.

chuck


----------



## JackBauer24

Yeah, that was the problem. This board is so flaky. Some of the 3.0 ports don't work, or will cease up in Windows until you disconnect them. This board wasn't ready for release without a strong BIOS version.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fliq*


Shamino just released bios 1485!

http://www.freefilehosting.net/maxim...reme-asus-1485


We still have the 1204 linked in the OP. Any updates to this?


----------



## fliq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jobotoo*


We still have the 1204 linked in the OP. Any updates to this?


It helps memory stability. It was posted on KingPinCooling.com

Shamino's exact post:

"new bios
http://www.freefilehosting.net/maxim...reme-asus-1485

Changed some memory stuff
added Memory timings:
I/O Latency + RTL Offset

can play with it with oc memory..."

The owner of this thread refuses to update unless it's updated on the Hard Forums.

~even though Shamino is the guy that works on them for us users/owners.


----------



## Jobotoo

Thanks fliq!


----------



## fliq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jobotoo*


Thanks fliq!


No problem man, I try and keep this board, along with everyone else, up to date as we're all trying to perfect these new efi bios! Have a great day man and enjoy your board!


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;13086187*
> Shamino just released bios 1485!
> 
> http://www.freefilehosting.net/maximusiv-extreme-asus-1485


the [H] forum was updated 2 days ago by Gary, still on 1204 for the MIVE.


----------



## fliq

LOL!

Gary Key doesn't work on the efi bios...hence why everyone is now going to kingpincooling.com forums.

You can even create an account and talk to shamino if you're having stability problems with the board.


----------



## seba84_2005

I make wallpapers







how do you like?








[/QUOTE]


----------



## fliq

wow man, great work.

can you make one for 1920x1080?!


----------



## Jobotoo

Very Nice!

I'd love some at 2560x1600


----------



## Tunapiano

i added kingpin cooling to the list of sources for bios.


----------



## Tinkeritis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jobotoo*


Very Nice!

I'd love some at 2560x1600










I AGREE!!!!


----------



## seba84_2005

There You go








1920x1200


2560x1600


1920x1200 RoG logo only in the middle:


or

2560x1600 RoG logo only in the middle:


----------



## Tinkeritis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seba84_2005*


There You go









1920x1200


2560x1600


1920x1200 RoG logo only in the middle:


or

2560x1600 RoG logo only in the middle:



Ooooo Very Niiiiccccceeee.

New Wallpapers for the new computer!
TYVM!




























:


----------



## seba84_2005

Thanks. Maybe someone make other wallpaper?









That is background which I use:


----------



## Sifuthole

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faulkton*












Hey Faulkton, what's the batch for your 2600k?


----------



## fliq

Thanks again man! Those wallpapers are great!


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunapiano*


i added kingpin cooling to the list of sources for bios.


Thanks!


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seba84_2005*


There You go








1920x1200


2560x1600


1920x1200 RoG logo only in the middle:


or

2560x1600 RoG logo only in the middle:



Awesome!


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunapiano;13122019*
> i added kingpin cooling to the list of sources for bios.


Awesome man, Looks good!


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sifuthole;13123365*
> Hey Faulkton, what's the batch for your 2600k?


L050A854 is the batch I have. I got it on amazon in February. For what it's worth my friend just got a 3050A421 from amazon last week, a costa rica, but hasnt benched it yet.


----------



## JackBauer24

For these BIOS updates, is it better to download each of them in succession, or will the latest one contain all the fixes of the previous versions?


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackBauer24;13129305*
> For these BIOS updates, is it better to download each of them in succession, or will the latest one contain all the fixes of the previous versions?


The newest bios should contain the previous.


----------



## sylifis

I returned the board to NewEgg that I struggled with for 3 weeks, regarding the two dimm slots that would never allow POST. They refused to refund my funds as they say there were two bent pins and 1 broken pin....although I installed the CPU ever so carefully. So anyway, they returned the board to me. Is this board of value to anyone with the skills to fix the alleged bent pins and broken pin? All of the other parts in the box are unopened and intact as I took them from a brand new board replacement.

chuck


----------



## JackBauer24

That's weird. How can someone even bend those pins? USB or front panel headers I can see, but not CPU pins.


----------



## maximus_iv

I need your help with my OC settings. Bios is 1204. It's my first time overclocking a board and I managed a stable 4.6Ghz with Vcore1.29. Problem is my temps are running very high when I run Prime 95 and when I uncompress my DSLR HD video footage, 34C on idle but 81C under full load. I have a Thermaltake Frio CPU cooler with both fans at max rpm (which is quite loud now). 
This is a 24/7 machine and I do HD Video editing, my actual temps are lower when I render my final output though as not all cores are fully loaded - 60-63C which is fine. Should I be worried with the high temps during benchmark and when I uncompress? I followed some guides online to achieve my 4.6 OC but everyone else's temps are 65-70C under full load running Prime 95. I have a descent case with plenty airflow CoolerMaster HAF X with 5 fans.
My CPU voltage setting in bios is 1.350, any recommendations on how I can drop my overall volts/temps and still keep this machine stable would be appreciated.

**Levesque is running @5.1Ghz with 1.42V and max temp @75C, with 4.6Ghz he's temps and volts will drop nicely, thats what I want! Could it be my cooler? Thought Thermaltake Frio was a good one :-(
I will compare my Bios settings with his settings later on, running Prime95 now, going for 10hrs.


----------



## Whipman

sylifis I'd be willing to give it a try depending on how much you'd want. If you'd like pm me.


----------



## sylifis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus_iv;13144970*
> I need your help with my OC settings. Bios is 1204. It's my first time overclocking a board and I managed a stable 4.6Ghz with Vcore1.29. Problem is my temps are running very high when I run Prime 95 and when I uncompress my DSLR HD video footage, 34C on idle but 81C under full load. I have a Thermaltake Frio CPU cooler with both fans at max rpm (which is quite loud now).
> 
> I agree with you that those temps seem to be very high and the downside is the potential of a shorter life for your components. Using my Noctua NH-d14 at 4.6G I am running around 46-51C under load and at 3.4G I am at 31-34C in a HAF 932 case. Your cooler has very good reviews and is a similar design as the Noctua. If all of your fans are turning _(in the correct directions_) and responding to the TURBO or accelerated demands of your system then it could potentially be the thermal paste or mounting contributing to the problem. Are you using the AI for overclocking or are you setting parameters manually. Several report better temps using manual tuning settings, albeit I have only used the AI thus far.
> 
> Chuck


----------



## mr. haison

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maximus_iv*


I need your help with my OC settings. Bios is 1204. It's my first time overclocking a board and I managed a stable 4.6Ghz with Vcore1.29. Problem is my temps are running very high when I run Prime 95 and when I uncompress my DSLR HD video footage, 34C on idle but 81C under full load. I have a Thermaltake Frio CPU cooler with both fans at max rpm (which is quite loud now). 
This is a 24/7 machine and I do HD Video editing, my actual temps are lower when I render my final output though as not all cores are fully loaded - 60-63C which is fine. Should I be worried with the high temps during benchmark and when I uncompress? I followed some guides online to achieve my 4.6 OC but everyone else's temps are 65-70C under full load running Prime 95. I have a descent case with plenty airflow CoolerMaster HAF X with 5 fans.
My CPU voltage setting in bios is 1.350, any recommendations on how I can drop my overall volts/temps and still keep this machine stable would be appreciated.

**Levesque is running @5.1Ghz with 1.42V and max temp @75C, with 4.6Ghz he's temps and volts will drop nicely, thats what I want! Could it be my cooler? Thought Thermaltake Frio was a good one :-(
I will compare my Bios settings with his settings later on, running Prime95 now, going for 10hrs.











I have a Thermaltake Frio also inside my Level 10 GT case running the same speed. I don't think our coolers are as efficient as the Noctua NH-D14.


----------



## maximus_iv

Chuck, OC was manually done in Bios. I managed to drop the voltage slightly this morning to 1.24V and temps running at 71C max, that was an improvement from 81C but PC froze after 4hrs of use, voltage was to low i guess. Maybe I'll order me a Noctua NH-D14 and see what happens.
Can anyone send me some screenshots of their Bios OC config @4.6/4.7Ghz with some max temps readings as well? I've tried several bios changes to get my overall temps under 70C but PC becomes unstable as soon as i load Prime95.


----------



## Tunapiano

i have a stable 4.7ghz OC at 1.41v.

I didn't change a thing other than the multiplier and voltage. My max temps are 58c on the 1st core, 63c on the other 3 cores, that's under 100 stress for 24/7 folding which is more stress than prime95 could ever put on a cpu.


----------



## maximus_iv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunapiano;13156768*
> i have a stable 4.7ghz OC at 1.41v.
> 
> I didn't change a thing other than the multiplier and voltage. My max temps are 58c on the 1st core, 63c on the other 3 cores, that's under 100 stress for 24/7 folding which is more stress than prime95 could ever put on a cpu.


Yes, I saw your specs Tunapiano and your temps are low but that's due to your watercooling system. I'm still on air at the 'mo and was trying to use what I currently have. I just spent close to 5K on this rig and need a few extra bits for my HD video encoding. What will a descent cooling system cost me (i'm clueless when it comes to that part). can only do the research if i know i can afford to spend the extra bucks otherwise I will just have to drop down to 4.5 for now.


----------



## maximus_iv

..


----------



## Cotton

I pulled the trigger on this board with my new 2600k build. Parts should be here next week! I was due for an upgrade.


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maximus_iv*


..


Ek waterblocks is what i used, i haven't looked at the price of them since i bought them but here is a link to what i ued to get what i have.

http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/

it's from the EK Waterblocks site.


----------



## basquiatcase

Just got the board the other day but didn't pull the trigger on RAM. Figured I'd ask everyone here what are the best choices for 16GB of RAM for this bad boy? I see a lot of people seem to be going with G. SKILL, is this my best choice?


----------



## JimboMcBob

I've set this board up this week and have got the speed up to 4.6 on 1.35vcore. It is stable with temps up to 56-58 on a custom water loop.

At 4.8 I got BSOD 124 errors which I believe point to more voltage required. Can anyone confirm this?

I havent tried 4.7 yet but don't really want to push the voltage any higher. Can anyone suggest further settings to tweak to go further at 1.35v or is my only option now to stay put or increase the vcore? I currently have set:

LLC at Ultra
Vcore 1.35
BCLK Freq 100
Multiplier 46
Mem Frequency set to 1333 for testing
DRAM Voltage 1.65v


----------



## sylifis

The nice thing about the G-skill 1600 memory approved for this board is that it fits nicely under the Noctua NH-d14 (for example) many of the other memory Dimms you either have to remove the heatsink (why did I buy it then) or it won't fit. I tried Kingston and Dominator and ended up with the G-SKILL 1600 1.5volt.

I am currently running @4.7 with 1.31V and my temps are staying very acceptable under 51C during games like Call of Duty...I have only used the AI so far and tweaked the settings there.

Chuck


----------



## xioros

Pls edit my speeds :
I'm now 4.7 Ghz 1.365 Vcore


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xioros;13188421*
> Pls edit my speeds :
> I'm now 4.7 Ghz 1.365 Vcore


Changed.


----------



## crispybiscuits

Well, just a quick question. I just got the board a couple days ago. Hooked everything up and I'll get code 30 (waking from s3 sleep) and nothing else. No picture, no post, no bios. Nothing. The machine will turn on and all the fans and peripherals will start to spin. But that's all I get. I've tried reconnecting everything. I've tried booting it with just the cpu, cpufan, and it'll post until it the case speaker does a long and two shorts (which i read is a memory error... which makes sense cause I tried the boot without ram). So I tried the same setup except with one stick of ram in the first red slot. It's going back to error code 30 with no post beeps, no picture, no nothing. Any ideas?

All that's in there right now is 1 hdd, i cd/dvd, 2600k, oczgold (just a one 2gb module right now), intel stock cooler, and an old 9800gtx+. Everything but the stock cooler, cpu, and ram module are from my old build and were working fine before I moved everything over, so I'm going to assume they're still working fine.

sidenote.
I was able to get into the bios last night but noticed the temps were running a little high. So I redid the thermal paste job and what I described above is what's been happening.


----------



## fliq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crispybiscuits*


Well, just a quick question. I just got the board a couple days ago. Hooked everything up and I'll get code 30 (waking from s3 sleep) and nothing else. No picture, no post, no bios. Nothing. The machine will turn on and all the fans and peripherals will start to spin. But that's all I get. I've tried reconnecting everything. I've tried booting it with just the cpu, cpufan, and it'll post until it the case speaker does a long and two shorts (which i read is a memory error... which makes sense cause I tried the boot without ram). So I tried the same setup except with one stick of ram in the first red slot. It's going back to error code 30 with no post beeps, no picture, no nothing. Any ideas?

All that's in there right now is 1 hdd, i cd/dvd, 2600k, oczgold (just a one 2gb module right now), intel stock cooler, and an old 9800gtx+. Everything but the stock cooler, cpu, and ram module are from my old build and were working fine before I moved everything over, so I'm going to assume they're still working fine.

sidenote.
I was able to get into the bios last night but noticed the temps were running a little high. So I redid the thermal paste job and what I described above is what's been happening.


Try clearing CMOS(while computers off) and then turn it on through your start button on your mobo.


----------



## crispybiscuits

Tried that. It didn't work. I also just noticed the Q-Led flashes through cpu, then stops at dram.


----------



## fliq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crispybiscuits*


Tried that. It didn't work. I also just noticed the Q-Led flashes through cpu, then stops at dram.


Take out your memory and switch dimm slots. Try that, lmk.


----------



## crispybiscuits

Still no luck. =/


----------



## sylifis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fliq*


Take out your memory and switch dimm slots. Try that, lmk.


Just to expand on that, try only 1 dimm in slot 4, if no go, try 1 dimm in slot 3only 1 dimm per try. (just in case you didn't try that) Also, if you are able to get into BIOS again, as you stated you could, take the manual starting with page 3-6 and go through each and every setting one by one.....(the default setting is in parenthesis) for example AI overclock tuner (Auto) and set every setting to the default settings.

Did it ever work? BIOS may be corrupted. What BIOS are you using 1204 seems to be very solid, perhaps a CMOS reset as FLIQ stated, then a reload from flash drive or the DVD might clear it.

chuck


----------



## crispybiscuits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sylifis*


Just to expand on that, try only 1 dimm in slot 4, if no go, try 1 dimm in slot 3only 1 dimm per try. (just in case you didn't try that) Also, if you are able to get into BIOS again, as you stated you could, take the manual starting with page 3-6 and go through each and every setting one by one.....(the default setting is in parenthesis) for example AI overclock tuner (Auto) and set every setting to the default settings.

Did it ever work? BIOS may be corrupted. What BIOS are you using 1204 seems to be very solid, perhaps a CMOS reset as FLIQ stated, then a reload from flash drive or the DVD might clear it.

chuck


Yup, that's the way I tried it. Still nothing. I've got no idea which bios it's running.. Is there a way to tell through the box? Order date is April 16, picked up on the 19th, finally installed and booted for the first time on the morning of the 20th.

Could it possibly be an incompatible ram? It's not on the QVL. It's an old PC3-10666 1.65v CL9 OCZGold 1333 (OCZ3G1333LV4K) from a 2X2GB kit that I borrowed from my buddy's old pc. (I only borrowed one 2GB module. I've also got 2x4GB Mushkin Blackline kit on order.

I'm going to try setting up the mobo outside the box and reseating the cpu later, to see if there's a short going on somewhere in my case.


----------



## sylifis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crispybiscuits;13215373*
> 
> Could it possibly be an incompatible ram? It's not on the QVL. It's an old PC3-10666 1.65v CL9 OCZGold 1333 (OCZ3G1333LV4K) from a 2X2GB kit that I borrowed from my buddy's old pc. (I only borrowed one 2GB module. I've also got 2x4GB Mushkin Blackline kit on order.
> 
> Yes, it could be the culprit, this board seems to want what it wants...When this board works as it should it is terrific, IMO you should use the latest acceptable, compatible memory, preferably 1.5V, although I know some are using higher voltages like 1.65....but who knows the long term effects of the higher voltages, its too soon to tell.
> 
> Be very careful with the reseating of the CPU as my first board either came with two bent pins or I am not as careful installing as I thought I was and I somehow caused it...it is really easy to introduce a bent pin problem...if you are using the stock intel cooler your thermal paste is probably not an issue, but if not carefully applied it can easily ooze into the cpu pins.
> 
> Chuck


----------



## crispybiscuits

ahh I know what you mean... I hate seating cpus. Makes me cringe. If by chance the thermal paste oozed into my cpu pins (I'll check it later tonight. Little bit busy right now) is that permanent damage? I'm kinda nervous about those Mushkin I ordered as they're not on the QVL. They are a 1.5v kit though. CL9-9-9-24 2x4GB. But I'm a bit irked that I can't bios let alone post. Can any of you shed some light on why it's stuck on error code 30 (again "waking up from s3 sleep"). Why would the system be sleeping right on boot? And stuck in the process of waking up?


----------



## JackBauer24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crispybiscuits*


ahh I know what you mean... I hate seating cpus. Makes me cringe. If by chance the thermal paste oozed into my cpu pins (I'll check it later tonight. Little bit busy right now) is that permanent damage? I'm kinda nervous about those Mushkin I ordered as they're not on the QVL. They are a 1.5v kit though. CL9-9-9-24 2x4GB. But I'm a bit irked that I can't bios let alone post. Can any of you shed some light on why it's stuck on error code 30 (again "waking up from s3 sleep"). Why would the system be sleeping right on boot? And stuck in the process of waking up?


Did you remember to disable PLL Internal Overvoltage? It won't wake from Sleep if it's enabled.


----------



## anand00x

Finally got my board. Now just waiting on the 590 GTX to be delivered.


----------



## crispybiscuits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JackBauer24*


Did you remember to disable PLL Internal Overvoltage? It won't wake from Sleep if it's enabled.


I didn't touch any of the default bios settings the one and only time it booted on the first day I had it. Is there a way to disable from a motherboard jumper or something?


----------



## Silver Bullet

Hi All,

Has anyone had issue with DVD-Drive being non-responsive? (ie. stick a dvd in and try and open my computer - just sits there and then crashes explorer)

I've fought with this board for a couple days now with driver, software and bios updates and this is the only thing that's still a problem.

Bios: 1485
RST: 10.5.0.1022
INF: 9.2.0.1030


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silver Bullet;13241212*
> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone had issue with DVD-Drive being non-responsive? (ie. stick a dvd in and try and open my computer - just sits there and then crashes explorer)
> 
> I've fought with this board for a couple days now with driver, software and bios updates and this is the only thing that's still a problem.
> 
> Bios: 1485
> RST: 10.5.0.1022
> INF: 9.2.0.1030


Hmm, I haven't had any problems at all with this board...


----------



## LarryD

Received my board last week. Just waiting for the ssd and anti-static mat. Reviewing club posts forward, backwards and forward again







. Ty everyone for info and your experiences.


----------



## bluj

I am getting the power on usb hub problem with a G15 and Razer Death Adder in the USB 3.0 ports on the back. Is this a common problem? Or is it a problem at all? I have 2 computers in my room both with this board, slightly different builds, the other one is giving the same thing except with a MX510 and G13.......

Other than that I have not seen many issues.


----------



## MOFFYOSO

Does any one know what code AA means on the max iv extreme mobo? also i get a short beep at start up, i dont know what this means.


----------



## fliq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MOFFYOSO*


Does any one know what code AA means on the max iv extreme mobo? also i get a short beep at start up, i dont know what this means.


It can be found in the users manual I believe, but AA is what comes up when everything is fine and your system has booted.

~I like to think of it as All Awesome!!


----------



## z7x

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


It's really easy to OC the Maximus.

To reach 5.1, here's what I did. Rock-stable, 24/7. 12.04 BIOS.

-Multi All cores 51x
-Manual v core: 1.42v
-LLC 75%
-VRM frequency Manual, 350
-Phase Control Extreme
-Duty control Extreme
-Intel PLL overvoltage Auto
-RAM timings and voltage: manual

Everything else at ''Auto''.

Rock-stable. Can't make that mobo crash. Was able to do Prime 8 hours, LinX 20 passes. Everything except the kitchen sink. It won't crash.









I was able to easily reach 5.4 at 1.49v. But I'm not confortable 24/7 at that voltage.

So I game at 5.1 1.42v and do my work, Photshop, etc at 4.8 @ 1.34v (really low voltage).


Good stuff, I'll try those settings when I get back home


----------



## bluj

Anyone else getting the power surge on usb hub error from windows?

Should I RMA both of these boards? (They were bought at separate times, is it possible both are plagued with bad usb 3.0 ports?


----------



## mr. haison

Has anybody tried BIOS 1303 yet? It was released 20APR11.

Here is the changelog for it on the ROG site:

1. Improve OC performance
2. Enable CPU Multiplier upper limit to 59x for K series CPU


----------



## Bellagiofan

Does anyone own this board inside a HAF X? I need to know what rad would be best based on the head room. If I go with the XSPC RX360 at around 60mm, I'm wondering what room I have around the RAM for the best fans for a push/pull configuration. Even if I have to go, say 38mm fans on the left and right and a shorter 25mm fan in the middle to make room for the ram.

Right now my build spec is to use a Swiftech Quiet Power 3X120mm with six Noiseblocker-BlackSilentPro PL-2 120mm x 25mm Ultra Quiet Fan - 1400 RPM (3 pushing and 3 pulling).

Here's my total build spec at the moment:


----------



## bnj2

So what's the deal with 1303 as we have 1485 from Shamino?
Are like two separate teams developing a BIOS or... ?


----------



## marlowepili

pls help I bought this motherboard last week and I managed to overclock to 4.8GHz at 1.416 core voltage

thing is cpu-z show clock speed of 4.8GHz but on windows it says still at 3.4GHz

from the notepad that prime95 generated on my desktop theres a line that says

OldCpuSpeed=3400

so did I manage to really overclock my cpu? my cpu is i7 2600k

and I would really love to see the overclock speed on windows too


----------



## sylifis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marlowepili;13267915*
> pls help I bought this motherboard last week and I managed to overclock to 4.8GHz at 1.416 core voltage
> 
> thing is cpu-z show clock speed of 4.8GHz but on windows it says still at 3.4GHz
> 
> The base clock is 3.4...but then there is a multiplier that increases the speed so it sounds like you were successful. I would be a little concerned about the 4.8Ghz at 1.416v though as I am running 4.8Ghz at 1.3v without any BSOD problems. Did you do this manually or via AI Suite?


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluj;13264808*
> Anyone else getting the power surge on usb hub error from windows?
> 
> Should I RMA both of these boards? (They were bought at separate times, is it possible both are plagued with bad usb 3.0 ports?


i was getting that and iirc it was drivers.


----------



## marlowepili

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sylifis;13277568*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *marlowepili;13267915*
> pls help I bought this motherboard last week and I managed to overclock to 4.8GHz at 1.416 core voltage
> 
> thing is cpu-z show clock speed of 4.8GHz but on windows it says still at 3.4GHz
> 
> The base clock is 3.4...but then there is a multiplier that increases the speed so it sounds like you were successful. I would be a little concerned about the 4.8Ghz at 1.416v though as I am running 4.8Ghz at 1.3v without any BSOD problems. Did you do this manually or via AI Suite?
> 
> 
> 
> I did that manually... im a noob LOL, but now changed it to 3.60v... well, am I the only one with windows not showing the overclock?
> 
> BTW where do I get the free kaspersky antivirus? its in the CD but I cant fint any activation code whatsoever.
> 
> and thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## 3xVicious

Alright Guys, I have this strange problem that I can't fix. I've tried everything I know of and still no solutions and suggestions from others of the community with no results.

I've overclocked my i7-2600K to 4.6 GHz using Offset Voltage and Manual Voltage. I also overclocked my Memory to 1600 MHz and 9-9-9-24-1T Timing, the default for the memory is 9-9-9-24-2T. With these settings I've run Prime95 for 20 Hours straight at v1.28 and received no errors what so ever when on Manual. I've done a Prime95 Blend 8 Hour Run on offset settings with no issue. I also did an 8 hour Prime95 FTT run, again no issue.

However, when I play a game such as League of Legends which only uses 15% load at the most, or watching a simple Youtube Video, every so often I get the BSOD...

The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000001e (0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in: CWindows\\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: .

Here are the fixes I've tried:

1. Reinstalled League of Legends to make sure it isn't corrupted.
2. Reinstalled Drivers
3. Upgraded Drivers
4. Downgraded Drivers
5. Ran Prime95 Small FTT for 8 Hours without receiving any errors.
6. Ran Memtest 86+ twice, 8 Hours each time without any errors.
7. Ran Windows Memory Diagnostic twice without any errors.
8. Downclocked Memory timings from 9-9-9-24-1T to 9-9-9-24-2T
9. Reinstalled Windows to make sure it isn't corrupted.
10. Upped VCore from v1.28 to v1.31 by 0.005 increments each time.
11. Disabled Spread Spectrum
12. Set VRM Fixed Frequency at 350
13. Tried LLC on Medium and Ultra settings.

I'm really at a loss to what it could be. Any ideas?

My current settings are:
Turbo Ratio: 46
Memory Frequency: 1600 MHz
DRAM Timings: 9-9-9-24-1T
LLC: Ultra (75%)
VRM Fixed Frequency: 350
Phase Control: Extreme
Manual Voltage: 1.29
DRAM Voltage: 1.5


----------



## kevink82

If you had follow most p67 overclocking thread you should know by now prime stress testing is no longer a sure way for stability on the sandy bridge.

Bump those voltage up a notch or two and test for a few days doing the usual stuff without turning the rig off, if you manage to get a week of no BSOD you are pretty safe. 1.29v seems very low though unless you are really lucky 1.325v is probably where most chips needs.


----------



## marlowepili

dude where can i find the activation code for kaspersky??? pls help anyone?!?!?!


----------



## JackBauer24

I have a feeling that it's only a trial because I don't see one in my box either. Same goes for the Mark Vantage on the disc.


----------



## marlowepili

i got the serial number for the mark vantage... its written in the paper CD case


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marlowepili;13288915*
> i got the serial number for the mark vantage... Its written in the paper cd case


+1


----------



## JimboMcBob

Probably a bit of a noob question but I can't figure out how you set offset voltage. Where is this setting?


----------



## bluj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faulkton*


i was getting that and iirc it was drivers.


Really? Is it the USB 3.0 drivers that come on the disc as being the problem you think? I know it install the Renesas drivers and then there is the Intel drivers as well. I was thinking for sure it was in the board itself.


----------



## zerounleashednl

Quote:



Probably a bit of a noob question but I can't figure out how you set offset voltage. Where is this setting?


Digi+ VRM/POWER Control \\ Vcore Phase Control set to "Optimized" (or some other) so the offset mode will appear. I use a 0.100 offset value to get to 4.5 GHz.


----------



## marlowepili

just raising my question again... am I the only one with windows not showing the real overclock speeds?

Im just wondering coz on my previous build with amd and msi motherboard... the windows system informaton consistently shows the overclock speed...


----------



## Carnage9270

There has always been issues with the operating system not showing the correct overclock. Windows 7 sometimes doesn't show it at all. It's nothing to worry about.


----------



## mr. haison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerounleashednl;13292766*
> Digi+ VRM/POWER Control \ Vcore Phase Control set to "Optimized" (or some other) so the offset mode will appear. I use a 0.100 offset value to get to 4.5 GHz.


are you using a '-' or '+' offset? I had it on auto accidentally after updating to BIOS 1303 and it shot up to 1.5V. It wasn't too happy about that since temps reached over 90C. My current setting is 4.6GHz with a -0.030 with max voltage at 1.280 - 1.304V


----------



## 3xVicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevink82*


If you had follow most p67 overclocking thread you should know by now prime stress testing is no longer a sure way for stability on the sandy bridge.

Bump those voltage up a notch or two and test for a few days doing the usual stuff without turning the rig off, if you manage to get a week of no BSOD you are pretty safe. 1.29v seems very low though unless you are really lucky 1.325v is probably where most chips needs.


So even though I was able to run Prime95 stable for 20 hours, I need more voltage for software that only uses 15% load at most?... Kind of messed up.

Edit: Also, does anyone else's motherboard only show v1.495 when you change your DRAM VCORE to v1.5... And where do you find Duty Control? I've been told to change it to Extreme, but I can't find it.


----------



## faulkton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluj*


Really? Is it the USB 3.0 drivers that come on the disc as being the problem you think? I know it install the Renesas drivers and then there is the Intel drivers as well. I was thinking for sure it was in the board itself.


iirc i was also getting that error.. i also discovered windows had installed a driver it shouldnt have...cant remember which one.. once i solved that issue and installed the correct driver i didnt get that error anymore. YMMV.


----------



## STI2011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bellagiofan;13267160*
> Does anyone own this board inside a HAF X? I need to know what rad would be best based on the head room. If I go with the XSPC RX360 at around 60mm, I'm wondering what room I have around the RAM for the best fans for a push/pull configuration. Even if I have to go, say 38mm fans on the left and right and a shorter 25mm fan in the middle to make room for the ram.
> 
> Right now my build spec is to use a Swiftech Quiet Power 3X120mm with six Noiseblocker-BlackSilentPro PL-2 120mm x 25mm Ultra Quiet Fan - 1400 RPM (3 pushing and 3 pulling).


I do.
I bought a Ek 240 WC kit for my system. That rad is about 40mm thick along with 25mm fans. To the RAM there is about 2cm so your 60mm with one 25mm fans will be right on the edge.
There is NO WAY you can have 2 fans pluss the rad (screwed on top and below) and fit that inside on top of the case. No room for that. For the top fans, you'll have to use the 230mm chassis fan(s) on top of the case (or some other custom mods in their place)
If you drop the top fans, think it should be possible to mount the fans and rad but will make no promises. But on a sidenote, if you do, there is no way you'll be able to remove/install RAM without removing the rad. Not sure it matters but thought I should mention it.

The bigger problem will be the 8 pin powercable to the MB. That has much less clearance. With my rad the plastic part of the plug protrudes from the MB out to about the inner part of the fan and about 5-6mm below it, but you setup might be possible if you force the wires to do a 90 degr turn and some mods to the plug. I figure up to 1cm more that I have should fit, but any more and you need tinker with plug/wires. It would probably also depend a bit on the design of the fan.


----------



## 3xVicious

Does anyone else find that when they manually set their DRAM Voltage at 1.5v, it only shows up as 1.45v in BIOS and AI Suit II? Could this cause instability?


----------



## CodexBlack

hey guys, could you tell me if these components are perfect for the board and are good measures of the fittings and pipe? plz!! thanks

EK-Supreme HF - Nickel
EK-FB ASUS Max4 Extreme - Nickel
EK-FC580 GTX - Nickel
Laing D5-Pump 12V (MCP 655)
EK-D5 X-TOP-ACETAL
EK-Multioption RES X2 - 250 Advanced
EK-CoolStream RAD XT (360)
Bitspower G1/4" Thread 1/4" ID x 3/8" OD Compression Fitting (BP-CPF-CC1) X4
Bitspower G1/4" Silver Shining Dual Rotary 45-Degree Compression Fitting CC1 For ID1/4" OD 3/8" Tube (BP-45R2CPF-CC1) X6
Bitspower G1/4 Thread 90-Degree Rotary 1/4" ID x 3/8" OD Compression Fitting (BP-90R3CPF-CC1) x2
Bitspower G1/4 Silver Shining Stop Fitting x2
2.5 Meter (8 feet) Feser Tube Active UV Hose - Retail Packed - 3/8" ID (1/2"OD) Anti-Kink Tubing - Clear / UV Blue
Bitspower G1/4 Temperature Sensor Stop Fitting
XSPC LCD Display Temperature Sensor - White
Arctic Silver 5 12Gr.
Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120x120mm 1850rpm - Ventilador 12 cm X3


----------



## Tinkeritis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodexBlack;13316657*
> hey guys, could you tell me if these components are perfect for the board and are good measures of the fittings and pipe? plz!! thanks
> 
> EK-Supreme HF - Nickel
> EK-FB ASUS Max4 Extreme - Nickel
> EK-FC580 GTX - Nickel
> Laing D5-Pump 12V (MCP 655)
> EK-D5 X-TOP-ACETAL
> EK-Multioption RES X2 - 250 Advanced
> EK-CoolStream RAD XT (360)
> Bitspower G1/4" Thread 1/4" ID x 3/8" OD Compression Fitting (BP-CPF-CC1) X4
> Bitspower G1/4" Silver Shining Dual Rotary 45-Degree Compression Fitting CC1 For ID1/4" OD 3/8" Tube (BP-45R2CPF-CC1) X6
> Bitspower G1/4 Thread 90-Degree Rotary 1/4" ID x 3/8" OD Compression Fitting (BP-90R3CPF-CC1) x2
> Bitspower G1/4 Silver Shining Stop Fitting x2
> 2.5 Meter (8 feet) Feser Tube Active UV Hose - Retail Packed - 3/8" ID (1/2"OD) Anti-Kink Tubing - Clear / UV Blue
> Bitspower G1/4 Temperature Sensor Stop Fitting
> XSPC LCD Display Temperature Sensor - White
> Arctic Silver 5 12Gr.
> Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120x120mm 1850rpm - Ventilador 12 cm X3


I'm curious as to why you're only going with 1/4" hose versus say... 1/2" hose?

I would think 1/4" would be fine for air compression fittings if you were running a nail gun or pneumatic tools but I would imagine the bigger diameter hose, like 1/2" would be better for water system for more water flow.


----------



## PolRoger

[email protected] posted these links over at XS Forums... so I thought I'd pass it along here. Good info!









Offset Voltage:

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2162-Overclocking-Using-Offset-Mode-for-CPU-Core-Voltage

Clock Skew:

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2163-Overview-of-Clock-Skew


----------



## zerounleashednl

Quote:


> are you using a '-' or '+' offset? I had it on auto accidentally after updating to BIOS 1303 and it shot up to 1.5V. It wasn't too happy about that since temps reached over 90C. My current setting is 4.6GHz with a -0.030 with max voltage at 1.280 - 1.304V


I use + and max voltage is at 1.36x but I have to verify when I am at home.


----------



## CodexBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tinkeritis;13317322*
> I'm curious as to why you're only going with 1/4" hose versus say... 1/2" hose?
> 
> I would think 1/4" would be fine for air compression fittings if you were running a nail gun or pneumatic tools but I would imagine the bigger diameter hose, like 1/2" would be better for water system for more water flow.


I buy these parts and i can start (and the other post..)?

with this changes:
Bitspower Ultimate G 1 / 4 Thread 1 / 2 "ID x 3 / 4" OD Compression Fitting - Matte Black (BP-MBCPF-CC5)

Bitspower G1 / 4 "Matte Black Dual 45-Degree Rotary Compression Fitting CC5 For ID 1 / 2" OD 3 / 4 "Tube (BP-MB45R2CPF-CC5)

Bitspower G1 / 4 Thread 90-Degree Rotary 1 / 2 "ID x 3 / 4" OD Compression Fitting - Matte Black (BP-MB90R2LCPF-CC5)

Tygon 2375 Ultra Chemical Resistant Tubing - 1 / 2 "ID (3 / 4" OD) - Clear (AJK00038)


----------



## Carnage9270

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodexBlack;13318649*
> I buy these parts and i can start (and the other post..)?
> 
> with this changes:
> Bitspower Ultimate G 1 / 4 Thread 1 / 2 "ID x 3 / 4" OD Compression Fitting - Matte Black (BP-MBCPF-CC5)
> 
> Bitspower G1 / 4 "Matte Black Dual 45-Degree Rotary Compression Fitting CC5 For ID 1 / 2" OD 3 / 4 "Tube (BP-MB45R2CPF-CC5)
> 
> Bitspower G1 / 4 Thread 90-Degree Rotary 1 / 2 "ID x 3 / 4" OD Compression Fitting - Matte Black (BP-MB90R2LCPF-CC5)
> 
> Tygon 2375 Ultra Chemical Resistant Tubing - 1 / 2 "ID (3 / 4" OD) - Clear (AJK00038)


I would avoid using compression fittings that have any kind of bend to them. Especially 90 degree bends. While it may be minimal, it does restrict water flow. Let your tubing do the bending...gradually


----------



## sylifis

For those of you using two GTX580 in SLI, there are six (6) physical board expansion slots in the motherboard layout, of those are you using slot #1 and slot #4 which limits it to 8x? Has anyone tried using a different configuration like slot #1 and slot #5. I note that they say performance is better using slot 1 & 4 for dual SLI. But, for triple they use physical slots 1-3-5. I refer to the physical 6 slots, not the other way they refer to these as PCIE 1-4.

Also, I note that some people are using two bridge cables for a dual SLI setup, does it make a difference whether you use a second bridge cable or not for dual SLI?


----------



## Barso

Hello, I just purchased an OCZ 120GB vertex3 SSD which I intend to use for my W7 OS installation and my 1TB WD HDD for data and games.
What sata port should I plug the SSD into?

Also I used to own an EVGA X58 classified and had to buy a chipset waterblock due to the NB hitting temps up to 80C on air, does the maximusIV chipset hit similar high temps?
Thanks.


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> Hello, I just purchased an OCZ 120GB vertex3 SSD which I intend to use for my W7 OS installation and my 1TB WD HDD for data and games.
> What sata port should I plug the SSD into?


P67 Controller slots, AHCI mode. Connect to these;








Quote:


> Also I used to own an EVGA X58 classified and had to buy a chipset waterblock due to the NB hitting temps up to 80C on air, does the maximusIV chipset hit similar high temps?
> Thanks.


Its really up to you if you want to go with a Motherboard block on the Maximus IV Extreme. Here is a link to a nice rundown on the capabilities of the factory cooling solution;
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=4763078

It also includes a nice comparison against the Gigabyte UD7.

I HIGHLY feel that the link I posted should be included within the anchor post at the beginning of the thread. Best review I have found for the board.

TLDR;

The MIVE stock sink holds its own under OCing.


----------



## Kick

Yes. at this point. blocks for p67 are for looks


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton;13356988*
> P67 Controller slots, AHCI mode. Connect to these;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its really up to you if you want to go with a Motherboard block on the Maximus IV Extreme. Here is a link to a nice rundown on the capabilities of the factory cooling solution;
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=4763078
> 
> It also includes a nice comparison against the Gigabyte UD7.
> 
> I HIGHLY feel that the link I posted should be included within the anchor post at the beginning of the thread. Best review I have found for the board.
> 
> TLDR;
> 
> The MIVE stock sink holds its own under OCing.


I'll add it to the list, good review


----------



## seba84_2005

Hehe my previous bulid on 1366 socket



























Now I have this and waiting for my LC stuff


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

I just ordered my Maximus IV Extreme R3.0 and an i5-2500k, should be here early next week!


----------



## someonewhy

hey guys i just got my m4e motherboard today...and i want to flash the bios to get a better OC performance....so what version i need to download?1204 or 1485?and how do i flash?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seba84_2005;13111372*
> I make wallpapers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you like?


Any chance of 5760x1200 with the 'Designed IV the Future' in the far bottom right? It looks killer!


----------



## Barso

Just purchased this board but my GTX580 covers the PCIx1 slot.
What slot should I put my creative X-Fi soundcard into?
Thanks to all help and replies.


----------



## Ironwolf1974

Im ordering a new system from Digitalstormonline next week, and I have the option of this board or a ASUS Deluxe.

Is this one worth the money?

Am I correct in thinking that the new boards/chipsets whatever coming out Q4 will have a different socket?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> Just purchased this board but my GTX580 covers the PCIx1 slot.
> What slot should I put my creative X-Fi soundcard into?
> Thanks to all help and replies.


You can put the 1x card into any 1x, 4x, 8x, or 16x slot and it will work fine.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton;13417271*
> You can put the 1x card into any 1x, 4x, 8x, or 16x slot and it will work fine.


Yep, should work. I wish there was just _one_ more slot so that I could plug my soundcard in, but oh well, I'm sure it's not that much of a problem. At least there is an optical out on the mobo.


----------



## Bob422

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3xVicious;13310103*
> Does anyone else find that when they manually set their DRAM Voltage at 1.5v, it only shows up as 1.45v in BIOS and AI Suit II? Could this cause instability?


Mine shows 1.45 even though I set it to 1.5 too. No stability issues so far but my system is only 5 days new. I haven't overclocked anything yet.


----------



## Barso

I am getting a cpu fan error when I boot.
I am watercooling my cpu.
How do I get rid of the error?
Thanks.


----------



## Strycnine

Just picked up this mobo for a setup I just built a few days ago. Been tweaking my overclock. I have a picture attached, let me know what you all think. (btw where do you do stable overclock submissions?.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Just realized this... it'll be nice to be able to see the cpu core temps in HWmonitor and believe them. I got used to adding ~10c with my 1090T.


----------



## tian105

i have a problem guys









the bottom 2 red pcie slots and the black pcie slot give me issues..
here's the problem. I have the bigfoot killer 2100 net work card in the bottom black pci slot, and had my titanium x-fi in the bottom red. the bigfoot worked but the sound card did not. so i figured the red pcie slot which the sound card was in could be defective. So i swapped place between the two,now that the sound card works but the killer 2100 does not work any longer... the top two pcie slots are covered by my gigantic sparkel calibre gtx 580 with extream accelordo on...but still i managed to move up the killer 2100 which was in the bottm pcie red slot to the 3rd pcie red slot. stilll it did not work...
do you guys have any idea why? is there a setting to change or are those two red pcie slots both faulty?

any help would be appreciated


----------



## Bob422

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105;13431677*
> i have a problem guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bottom 2 red pcie slots and the black pcie slot give me issues..
> here's the problem. I have the bigfoot killer 2100 net work card in the bottom black pci slot, and had my titanium x-fi in the bottom red. the bigfoot worked but the sound card did not. so i figured the red pcie slot which the sound card was in could be defective. So i swapped place between the two,now that the sound card works but the killer 2100 does not work any longer... the top two pcie slots are covered by my gigantic sparkel calibre gtx 580 with extream accelordo on...but still i managed to move up the killer 2100 which was in the bottm pcie red slot to the 3rd pcie red slot. stilll it did not work...
> do you guys have any idea why? is there a setting to change or are those two red pcie slots both faulty?
> 
> any help would be appreciated


Have you checked the PCIE on/off switches on the motherboard just above the 24 pin ATX power connector? They are very easy to move and could have been switched off by accident.


----------



## tian105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bob422;13431967*
> Have you checked the PCIE on/off switches on the motherboard just above the 24 pin ATX power connector? They are very easy to move and could have been switched off by accident.


They are all "on". Thanks for the suggestion though. Help me out guysT.T


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

It arrived today! Rebuilding tonight!


----------



## BimmaDave

Hey guys-

I've been fooling around with the Gigabyte P67A-UD7-B3 and haven't been impressed so far... Motherboard and all BIOS's are extremely buggy and OC is very unstable thanks to buggy LLC and useless "Auto" options.

Anyway, I'm considering ordering a MIVE because I've heard good things, and can still return my board... but I have a dilemma.

I bought this originally over the MIVE (Typically I would never have gone gigabyte, but EVGA has their head up their ass, so I had to make a choice) because I have 2 GTX 570's in SLI and wanted to have them run at x16x16. After realizing that the gigabyte would only allow x16x8 (since I am NOT putting my cards right next to eachother on the motherboard... )

I'm ok with running SLI at x8x8 or x16x8, but I'm very confused about the PCIE layout. I understand what the manual says, and what people say... I've been googling around all day and understand that the PCIEx16_2 and x16_4 are controlled by the NF200, and that x16_1 is Intel native.. but I have seen someone put cards in x16_1 and x16_4 and the BIOS reports that the x16_1 is running at x8 (intel), and the x16_4 is at x16 (nf200).

I know that the board will turn on in this configuration... what I need to know is... what will the performance be like? has anyone tried this? and if so, could you enable SLI in windows?

If ANYONE has tried this, I would really appreciate some info. I'm confused and for some reason I'm apparently the only one that's not comfortable putting my cards right on top of eachother... especially considering I want to OC them, and I have a full tower (haf-x) case and 4pcie slots.


----------



## Milfstick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;12481196*
> I was able to run Prime and LinX at 5.4 @ 1.48v, but voltage was too high for my taste.
> I'm rock-stable 24/7 at 5.1 @ 1.42v BIOS (1.44 in CPU-Z)..
> And I'm now 24/7 at 4.9 @ 1.36v to be sure there is no long term degradation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Intel PLL Overvoltage Auto
> -LLC Max
> -VRM Frequency change to 350
> -Phase Control change to extreme
> -Duty Control change to extreme
> -RAM manual timings
> -HT ON
> 
> Everything else is at auto.
> 
> At 4.9, not a single BSOD/crash/freeze/bug after 40 hours playing Darksiders to the end, over 50 hours playing Borderlands, 2 or 3 hours of BBC2, and almost done with Risen (35 hours) since I installed my Maximus + I7 2600K.


Ok i cant seem to get any higher than 5ghz but my gskill 2200mhz 999,27 drops to 667mz.. Ok bud where in the bios is Duty Control? im trying to get 5.2 like in the newegg vid 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lajZi-JAFXA[/ame[/URL]]. i actually tryed everything that feller did and bang blue screen of death. Im needing some help tweeking this thing i need to have a stable cpu then i want to lower the cas for the ram any help would be muchly appreciated.









MB- AMEIV
CPU- 2600k
RAM- 4gig 2200 999.27
GPU- Asus 5970
PSU-Corsair 1000w
Case- Coolermaster 932
corsair H70


----------



## clam85

Hello Everyone =)
I've recently bought the asus Maximus IV extreme, but when installing the CPU (i7 2600k) I get a problem;
When I put in the CPU I can't close the cover/handle.
It seems to be stuck on the screw that's in front of it but I can't screw the screw out with a screwdriver.
I haven't been pushing too hard as I don't want to damage my CPU.
Also when I try to close the cover/handle without the CPU inside, it works just fine.
What am I to do here?


----------



## zerounleashednl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BimmaDave;13447826*
> Hey guys-
> 
> I've been fooling around with the Gigabyte P67A-UD7-B3 and haven't been impressed so far... Motherboard and all BIOS's are extremely buggy and OC is very unstable thanks to buggy LLC and useless "Auto" options.
> 
> Anyway, I'm considering ordering a MIVE because I've heard good things, and can still return my board... but I have a dilemma.
> 
> I bought this originally over the MIVE (Typically I would never have gone gigabyte, but EVGA has their head up their ass, so I had to make a choice) because I have 2 GTX 570's in SLI and wanted to have them run at x16x16. After realizing that the gigabyte would only allow x16x8 (since I am NOT putting my cards right next to eachother on the motherboard... thanks a lot gigabyte for this ****ty PCIE layout..)
> 
> I'm ok with running SLI at x8x8 or x16x8, but I'm very confused about the PCIE layout. I understand what the manual says, and what people say... I've been googling around all day and understand that the PCIEx16_2 and x16_4 are controlled by the NF200, and that x16_1 is Intel native.. but I have seen someone put cards in x16_1 and x16_4 and the BIOS reports that the x16_1 is running at x8 (intel), and the x16_4 is at x16 (nf200).
> 
> I know that the board will turn on in this configuration... what I need to know is... what will the performance be like? has anyone tried this? and if so, could you enable SLI in windows?
> 
> If ANYONE has tried this, I would really appreciate some info. I'm confused and for some reason I'm apparently the only one that's not comfortable putting my cards right on top of eachother... especially considering I want to OC them, and I have a full tower (haf-x) case and 4pcie slots.


Hey BimmaDave, I recently searched for the same answer...
The first 8 lanes from the CPU go right to the first x16 PCIe slot.
The second 8 lanes go also to the first slot if no other slot is populated.
However, if there is a card in the third x16 slot, those 8 lanes will go to this third slot.
If there is a card in the second or fourth slot, those 8 lanes will go to the NF200. The NF200 then connects from that point using 16 lanes to the second and 16 lanes to the fourth slot.
It is not possible to use all four slots.










Source: http://www.techreaction.net/2011/01/...-the-titans/3/

I tried the following combinations:

1. one videocard in slot 1 @ x16 (intel chipset)
2. one videocard in slot 1 @ x8 (intel chipset) and one in slot 2 @x16 (nf200)
3. one videocard in slot 1 @ x8 (intel chipset) and one in slot 3 @x8 (intel chipset)
4. one videocard in slot 1 @ x8 (intel chipset) and one in slot 4 @x16 (nf200)



Back to your questions:
* Enable SLI in Windows: yes
* Possible using SLI in slot 1 (x8) and slot 4 (x16): yes, but there are reports of a small lag because slot 4 uses the NF200 chip.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Bg1Z2ljKXY&feature=related[/ame[/URL]]
(PCIX speed info from 5:30 and 13:25)




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSfifE2Domo[/ame[/URL]]
check PCI-X speed test (very interesting!)


----------



## xioros

My Rog Rig : http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/1010073-build-log-singularity-projection-56k-warning.html


----------



## Strycnine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milfstick;13449368*
> Ok i cant seem to get any higher than 5ghz but my gskill 2200mhz 999,27 drops to 667mz.. Ok bud where in the bios is Duty Control? im trying to get 5.2 like in the newegg vid
> 
> 
> 
> . i actually tryed everything that feller did and bang blue screen of death. Im needing some help tweeking this thing i need to have a stable cpu then i want to lower the cas for the ram any help would be muchly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB- AMEIV
> CPU- 2600k
> RAM- 4gig 2200 999.27
> GPU- Asus 5970
> PSU-Corsair 1000w
> Case- Coolermaster 932
> corsair H70


One think you need to realize, not all CPU's are created equally. Some overclock better than others so 5GHz might be all you can get. You just have to try different settings following an overclocking guide. Baby steps is the best way to do it. who knows, maybe you can get over 5.2GHz with less than 1.5v


----------



## Coolio831

If someone with dual gpus on this board help me out for a sec?

My question is, When the first pcie slot is populated do you still have access to the pcie x1 slot? and can i plug in a pcie x1 into the pcie x4?


----------



## zerounleashednl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolio831;13462498*
> If someone with dual gpus on this board help me out for a sec?
> 
> My question is, When the first pcie slot is populated do you still have access to the pcie x1 slot? and can i plug in a pcie x1 into the pcie x4?


* The pcie x1 slot will be covered by a dualslot videocard...

* It is possible to use a pcie x1 card in a pcie x4 slot: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCI_Express
Quote:


> For example, a single-lane PCIe (x1) card can be inserted into a multilane slot (x4, x8, etc.), and the initialization cycle will autonegotiate the highest mutually supported lanecount.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

The ONLY thing I don't care for about this board is that I can't use my soundcard with Tri-SLi.


----------



## LoveYToo

Hi i just bought the maximus 4 extreme and a lot of other stuff









Just finished setting it up, im kind of noooob, and did not use the ez_plug_1. I dont know what its good for , but in the bios the NF200 voltage is almost 0, and its supposed to be 1.4 v or something i found out. But do i need it, i would prefer not start with my cabelmanagement again







. And yeah, i have the ez_plug_2, the one at the bottom, plugged.

I use only one (1) asus ge 580 DirectCU 2 graphics cards, and i dont use anny raid. Also i dont use anny other pci-cards.

Thx


----------



## LoveYToo

Hi, i use the intel sata 6g for my vertex 3 ssd, and its at ahci, it works perfect.

But i also have two Western Digital Black 2T 6g hard disk. I have them on the Marvell sata 6 g. In the bios i find them, and i have tried both ahci and ide configurations, but still i do not find them in windows explorer. I do find them in the list where all the drivers are listed. I dont understand what to do?


----------



## Cotton

Partition the drives and create an ID.


----------



## SeeThruHead

^ have you initialized the disks?

Onto my question
I've got the maximus IV extreme sitting in its box, along with a 2600k an Auzentech Forte and 2x4gb G.Skill Ripjaws X DDR31600 CL7 ram.
I've got 1 vertex 2 50g that I'll be using for OS
2x samsung spinpoint 1tb that I will be putting into raid 0 for games storage and the like
and 1 2tb WD caviar black for other storage needs.

I'd like some advice on how to set this up. Like what controllers should I connect each HD to? Do I need to put the vertex on a different controller than the raid array in order to use TRIM? Should I update the bios before installing the devices/windows? are the drivers/utilities in the first post all up to date? And are they the best drivers to use? (I've heard some people say the marvell drivers cause bsod's on occasion, would it be best not to install them and use the windows generic driver for that controller?)

Basically what I'm asking is what setup process would you guys go through if you had my system on hand and ready for a complete clean install. Any help is much appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Ironwolf1974

Just ordered this board with a full suite of cool stuff to put into it!

Come on shipping come to papa!


----------



## Strycnine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoveYToo*


Hi i just bought the maximus 4 extreme and a lot of other stuff









Just finished setting it up, im kind of noooob, and did not use the ez_plug_1. I dont know what its good for , but in the bios the NF200 voltage is almost 0, and its supposed to be 1.4 v or something i found out. But do i need it, i would prefer not start with my cabelmanagement again







. And yeah, i have the ez_plug_2, the one at the bottom, plugged.

I use only one (1) asus ge 580 DirectCU 2 graphics cards, and i dont use anny raid. Also i dont use anny other pci-cards.

Thx


I actually have a question about those ex_plugs my self. :/ I actually plugged my side fan into the bottom one and it works. I'm always too scared of frying my mobo to plug in a PSU connector. Does anyone know the proper usage of the EZ_Plugs????


----------



## Tinkeritis

I used the Asus AI Suite II and got 4.76MHz outta it.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1815970

I'm sure I could tweek it a bit higher if I did it in BIOS.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Nice, Tinkeritis. Now where are the build pics!?!


----------



## Tinkeritis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;13485926*
> Nice, Tinkeritis. Now where are the build pics!?!


Build Pics you say?!?!?

Funny you should ask...
I just posted them today








http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/1014027-buildlog-haf-x-4-rads-14-a.html


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tinkeritis;13485952*
> Build Pics you say?!?!?
> 
> Funny you should ask...
> I just posted them today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/1014027-buildlog-haf-x-4-rads-14-a.html


Really nice build friend, some good quality components.


----------



## Tinkeritis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;13486082*
> Really nice build friend, some good quality components.


Thanks for saying so, Mate!


----------



## Ironwolf1974

Ive got this board on order, coming with a whole suite of awesome stuff.

Whats the best way to update the bios?


----------



## Tinkeritis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironwolf1974;13502770*
> Ive got this board on order, coming with a whole suite of awesome stuff.
> 
> Whats the best way to update the bios?


I used the 'EZ Flash' in the BIOS menu


----------



## zerounleashednl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironwolf1974;13502770*
> Ive got this board on order, coming with a whole suite of awesome stuff.
> 
> Whats the best way to update the bios?


I'm using this:

1. Reset your UEFI to Optimized Defaults, reboot, enter UEFI and then flash to the new UEFI build.
2. After flash and restart, enter Windows/Linux, then exit and shutdown.
3. Remover the power cord from the power supply, wait thirty seconds, press Power On button to clear any remaining charge, clear CMOS for five seconds, reattach the power cord, power on the system, enter UEFI, set to Optimized Defaults, save and exit.
4. Enter UEFI, set your system to customized settings based on your system configuration (RAID, OC, etc), save and exit.


----------



## BimmaDave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerounleashednl;13452988*
> Hey BimmaDave, I recently searched for the same answer...
> The first 8 lanes from the CPU go right to the first x16 PCIe slot.
> The second 8 lanes go also to the first slot if no other slot is populated.
> However, if there is a card in the third x16 slot, those 8 lanes will go to this third slot.
> If there is a card in the second or fourth slot, those 8 lanes will go to the NF200. The NF200 then connects from that point using 16 lanes to the second and 16 lanes to the fourth slot.
> It is not possible to use all four slots.
> 
> Source: http://www.techreaction.net/2011/01/...-the-titans/3/
> 
> I tried the following combinations:
> 
> 1. one videocard in slot 1 @ x16 (intel chipset)
> 2. one videocard in slot 1 @ x8 (intel chipset) and one in slot 2 @x16 (nf200)
> 3. one videocard in slot 1 @ x8 (intel chipset) and one in slot 3 @x8 (intel chipset)
> 4. one videocard in slot 1 @ x8 (intel chipset) and one in slot 4 @x16 (nf200)
> 
> Back to your questions:
> * Enable SLI in Windows: yes
> * Possible using SLI in slot 1 (x8) and slot 4 (x16): yes, but there are reports of a small lag because slot 4 uses the NF200 chip.


Wow, thanks for the thorough answer. In fact, I believe it was your post that I was referencing from hardforum on my original post. Lol.

I've already gotten my MIVE, LOVING it... God, that Gigabyte board was a piece of junk. The turbo mode options just Didn't work... I could not set a turbo multiplier. It just didn't work. LLC was broken... with F3C+ there are 10 levels of LLC, all of which behave strangely, but level 10 will take 1.45v in bios to 1.6v under load and level 1 will go from 1.48v to 1.35v. The older bios's like F3C and F3H have 2 levels, both of which don't work right either. Auto voltages are worthless and many options in bios don't work. Also system turns on and off 8 times every time I make a change in the bios, and bios clears and is reset after every time I turn the system on with a cold start.

I couldn't get the P67a-UD7-B3 stable at 4.6ghz without 1.41v in the bios, which shot to over 1.48v under load (LLC on that board is very buggy) and spending hours tweaking the other settings since auto did not work. Same chip running 4.8ghz at 1.35v with almost everything on auto, and I'm going to shoot for 5ghz 100% stability soon which posts and seems fine at 1.41v in bios and Primed for an hour before bluescreening with memory at XMP 1866mhz (I'm already pretty close). Time has been my main crutch...

Anyway though, about the issue... I've done some benching with the cards in the Native Intel slots (pcie1 and pcie3) and performance is very good... superior to the P67a-ud7 in x16/x8 and also beats my evga x58 classified which ran them at x16x16. My OC'd 570's are scoring 49k in vantage (43k gpu) and 11,150 in 3dm11.

I haven't had time yet to play with the graphics layout (want to finish my CPU O/C First) but I will post an update with a performance comparison between pcie1/3 and pcie1/4 when I do. Temps are good in PCIE1/3 because there is still 1 slot of space between them... and I might keep this configuration since my OC seems to greatly improve graphics performance, and why introduce more latency for no reason if temps are good? My 570's score 38k gpu score in vantage when CPU is stock. at 4.8ghz, scoring 43k... so at 5ghz and hopefully a little bump in bclk, I can only imagine that it will improve even more.

-Dave


----------



## WorldExclusive

New Mamius IV Extreme Owner Here


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;13520726*
> New Mamius IV Extreme Owner Here


Grats on the new rig!

Now get to folding with it!


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strycnine;13484146*
> I actually have a question about those ex_plugs my self. :/ I actually plugged my side fan into the bottom one and it works. I'm always too scared of frying my mobo to plug in a PSU connector. Does anyone know the proper usage of the EZ_Plugs????


i think the ez plugs are to provide extra power to the pci slots for GPUs.

Probably not a good idea to use them to power up other things.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton;13523017*
> i think the ez plugs are to provide extra power to the pci slots for GPUs.
> 
> Probably not a good idea to use them to power up other things.


You mean the 4-pin molex connectors? Yes, they are for supplemental gpu power. I've got both plugged in for my cards, that way I won't melt my 24-pin.


----------



## zerounleashednl

@BimmaDave
Quote:


> Wow, thanks for the thorough answer. In fact, I believe it was your post that I was referencing from hardforum on my original post. Lol.


You're welcome!








Quote:


> I haven't had time yet to play with the graphics layout (want to finish my CPU O/C First) but I will post an update with a performance comparison between pcie1/3 and pcie1/4 when I do. Temps are good in PCIE1/3 because there is still 1 slot of space between them... and I might keep this configuration since my OC seems to greatly improve graphics performance, and why introduce more latency for no reason if temps are good?


Ah, good to know the temps are good when using PCE1 and 3. Do you use a dualslot vid? And i'm wondering about the impact of your CPU OC on GPU SLI performance!


----------



## BimmaDave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerounleashednl;13524176*
> @BimmaDave
> 
> You're welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, good to know the temps are good when using PCE1 and 3. Do you use a dualslot vid? And i'm wondering about the impact of your CPU OC on GPU SLI performance!


Well, I've hit 5ghz Stable now with 50x 100.1 bclk at 1.415v (bios), 1.135 VCCIO, and 1.7 PLL with LLC on 100%, 350khz phase, and LN2 Mode on, running 1868Mhz Memory at 9-9-9-24-2t (damn corsair sticks wouldn't do 1t no matter what I tried). I'm on water, and all temps peak at about ~68c even with intel burntest 2.5 and win7 x64 sp1 (~130GFlops) on max burn. Did 20 passes with BurnTest2.5 at max burn and 8hrs of prime95 blend... which is way more than enough for me to be convinced its stable lol.

Does anybody else use LN2 Mode? Anyone know if it's not good to use LN2 24/7? I turned it off and although still stable, my O/C Benched significantly lower in every benchmark. I have found limited information about what it actually does... I know it helps with cold boots at extremely high voltages, but I don't know how it effects performance once booted (or if it does at all).

Anyway, back to the topic... I did have time to benchmark the system at stock speeds vs OC'd and with both pcie1/3 and pcie1/4 configs so Here are my results for you and anyone else curious about the PCIE Layout.

**Note** My 570's OC Settings are as follows: 1100mV, 875 Core Clock/1750 Shader Clock, 1975MHz memory

PCIE1/3 (Intel Native x8/x8):

Stock Clocks Vantage: 43,331 (38,923 GPU/65,623 CPU)
*5Ghz Vantage: 49,785 (44,273 GPU/79,465 CPU)*

PCIE1/4 (Intel Native x8, NF200 X16 (according to bios... I know it still only has x8 bandwidth to CPU))

Stock Clocks Vantage: 42,242 (37,852 GPU/65,219 CPU)
5Ghz Vantage: 48,607 (42,972 GPU/80,129 CPU)

WOW!!! Immediately after running this test, my jaw dropped at how much performance gain there was with the O/C!! My x58 scored higher GPU scores compared to 2600 Stock, but at 5Ghz, the 2600k blows the x58 out of the water!! So apparently the fact that it's only x8/x8 doesn't matter, since OCing the chip improves PCIE performance significantly beyond the small difference between x8x8 and x16x16.

**What really gets me about this... is that when lga2011 comes out and the new CPU's support quad channel RAM and 32 lanes of PCIE in the built-in PCIE Controller, OCing will make an even Bigger impact on 2-way SLI because the PCIE bus will O/C and be able to run each card at x16/x16 which means at least another 3-5% performance!!**

Back on topic...I think I will be keeping the PCIE1/3 Layout since the cards run acceptably cool with just 1 slot of spacing. Card temps peaked out at about 72c, which isn't too bad (although summer is coming... lol). I definitely have to buy a new Silicon SLI Bridge though, my 90mm silicon EVGA bridge is too long, and this floppy orange crap has got to go!!

Hope that helps anyone interested in all this. Also, If anyone's interested, I'll post my detailed OC Settings at 5Ghz. I'm pretty sure my chip is above average in OC potential and voltages, but I'm not 100% sure (Any opinions about this would be appreciated) but it did still take me almost 2 full days to dial in 5ghz 100% stable at the lowest voltages possible.

-Dave


----------



## BimmaDave

Hey guys-

I've been having major problems with Asus AI Suite on Win7 Pro x64 SP1. I can't get ANY of the asus utilities (AI Suite, ROG Connect, Digi+VRM, etc.) to install or work at all. I installed the patch several times with no change, tried safe mode, ran as administrator, etc. No luck.

Before the patch, my pc would just lock up instantly. Now, after the patch, when I try to launch the programs or installers (any of the utils) it just sits there for 10 seconds then says "this program stopped responding" and closes. Then it installs a stupid ASUS service that REALLY slows the computer down next time it reboots and I have to manually disable it and delete the ASUS folder from my program files (x86) folder.

I'm thinking maybe it's my bios (1303) which is Much newer than the newest version of AISuite. Anybody using 1303 successfully with AI Suite? I don't really need it but it's one of the reasons I bought this board (it's really cool!) and I wish it would work. I'd be OK with waiting for ASUS to update the software to make it compatible, but first I want to make sure that's all it is.

If anyone has a way around this problem, it would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## fliq

Here's some updated bios from Shamino~

New 1407 bios

** Although it is marked as 1407 it is a latest -> newer than 1485**

Improved S3 resume
Upcoming Mem-TweakIT Support Added

http://www.freefilehosting.net/maximusiv-extreme-asus-1407


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BimmaDave;13531392*
> Hey guys-
> 
> I've been having major problems with Asus AI Suite on Win7 Pro x64 SP1. I can't get ANY of the asus utilities (AI Suite, ROG Connect, Digi+VRM, etc.) to install or work at all. I installed the patch several times with no change, tried safe mode, ran as administrator, etc. No luck.
> 
> Before the patch, my pc would just lock up instantly. Now, after the patch, when I try to launch the programs or installers (any of the utils) it just sits there for 10 seconds then says "this program stopped responding" and closes. Then it installs a stupid ASUS service that REALLY slows the computer down next time it reboots and I have to manually disable it and delete the ASUS folder from my program files (x86) folder.
> 
> I'm thinking maybe it's my bios (1303) which is Much newer than the newest version of AISuite. Anybody using 1303 successfully with AI Suite? I don't really need it but it's one of the reasons I bought this board (it's really cool!) and I wish it would work. I'd be OK with waiting for ASUS to update the software to make it compatible, but first I want to make sure that's all it is.
> 
> If anyone has a way around this problem, it would be GREATLY appreciated!


I just installed the original AI Suite II with BIOS 1303 and it works fine. Installed the Suite first then the patch. It takes some time to install everything, approval windows keep popping up for every program that needs to be installed. Uninstall everything and then re-install. I looked for the updated AI suite but the ASUS rep took it down at the Hardforum.


----------



## yosizach

hello i need to know this .

thanks for any help .

i need to know couple things to be shore that everything is OK with my motherboard

with Maximus IV Extreme

we have
2 x Intel® Gigabit LAN

in the control panel - network and Internet - change adepter settings .

i have tow lan card one is ''Intel(R) 82583V Gigabit Network Connection''

and the second is "Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection"

my qouston is its ok ? that one is 82583v and the second one is 82579v ..that ok? everybody else have the same thing?

and one more thing in the IO panel there is a CMOS reset button..

its need to be ? on all the time ? because even if i don't press on him the small led is on all the time in color green that OK to?


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yosizach;13537123*
> hello i need to know this .
> 
> thanks for any help .
> 
> i need to know couple things to be shore that everything is OK with my motherboard
> 
> with Maximus IV Extreme
> 
> we have
> 2 x Intel® Gigabit LAN
> 
> in the control panel - network and Internet - change adepter settings .
> 
> i have tow lan card one is ''Intel(R) 82583V Gigabit Network Connection''
> 
> and the second is "Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection"
> 
> my qouston is its ok ? that one is 82583v and the second one is 82579v ..that ok? everybody else have the same thing?
> 
> and one more thing in the IO panel there is a CMOS reset button..
> 
> its need to be ? on all the time ? because even if i don't press on him the small led is on all the time in color green that OK to?


Everything is fine! Two different drivers and the light stays on.


----------



## Image132

Hey guys. I haven't had a chance yet to put my pc together yet but I do own the AM4E and I have some corsair dominator GT's as well.

I've read on the net that the Gt's won't work in the maximus or any P67 board. Is this true?

Are any of you running the GT's and are having issues with them?


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Image132;13550647*
> Hey guys. I haven't had a chance yet to put my pc together yet but I do own the AM4E and I have some corsair dominator GT's as well.
> 
> I've read on the net that the Gt's won't work in the maximus or any P67 board. Is this true?
> 
> Are any of you running the GT's and are having issues with them?


GTs(1.65v) runs above P67 max voltage of 1.6v and the XMP profile may not work with P67 boards.
I haven't seen anyone use them with P67 boards, but I'm sure there's someone out there.


----------



## Image132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;13550691*
> GTs(1.65v) runs above P67 max voltage of 1.6v and the XMP profile may not work with P67 boards.
> I haven't seen anyone use them with P67 boards, but I'm sure there's someone out there.


Well then I now have a huge problem. Sigh.


----------



## seba84_2005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Image132;13550647*
> Hey guys. I haven't had a chance yet to put my pc together yet but I do own the AM4E and I have some corsair dominator GT's as well.
> 
> I've read on the net that the Gt's won't work in the maximus or any P67 board. Is this true?
> 
> Are any of you running the GT's and are having issues with them?


I have Dominator GT 2000MHz 8-9-8-24 1.65v (CMT4GX3M2A2000C8) and i set to 2133MHz 9-10-9-27 1.65v (1.65v is max for DRAM in bios on M4E ) Memory work very well with 2133MHz and no errors in strong stress etc.



Latest bios from ASUS:

1409 , changes Over 1407 - adds bios rom flash back -> from one rom to another -> to fix problem of BCLK unable to change.
'System will shutdown to do BIOS Flashback. Do not turn off AC while you see the ROG Connect LED blinking. It will take up to 8 minutes, please be patient.'

http://www.mediafire.com/?3z99jealk3e3gmp


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seba84_2005;13552267*
> I have Dominator GT 2000MHz 8-9-8-24 1.65v (CMT4GX3M2A2000C8) and i set to 2133MHz 9-10-9-27 1.65v (1.65v is max for DRAM in bios on M4E ) Memory work very well with 2133MHz and no errors in strong stress etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Latest bios from ASUS:
> 
> 1409 , changes Over 1407 - adds bios rom flash back -> from one rom to another -> to fix problem of BCLK unable to change.
> 'System will shutdown to do BIOS Flashback. Do not turn off AC while you see the ROG Connect LED blinking. It will take up to 8 minutes, please be patient.'
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?3z99jealk3e3gmp


Beat me 2 it! Started my new build today and haven't had time to look! Let me know how they are!


----------



## Image132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seba84_2005;13552267*
> I have Dominator GT 2000MHz 8-9-8-24 1.65v (CMT4GX3M2A2000C8) and i set to 2133MHz 9-10-9-27 1.65v (1.65v is max for DRAM in bios on M4E ) Memory work very well with 2133MHz and no errors in strong stress etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Latest bios from ASUS:
> 
> 1409 , changes Over 1407 - adds bios rom flash back -> from one rom to another -> to fix problem of BCLK unable to change.
> 'System will shutdown to do BIOS Flashback. Do not turn off AC while you see the ROG Connect LED blinking. It will take up to 8 minutes, please be patient.'
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?3z99jealk3e3gmp


So my CPU won't burn out if I use my ram at stock volts? This is great news. Thank you.


----------



## cazuza

hey guys, just got my rig last week.
heres my setup

2600k maximus iv extreme
6990
ripjawx 8gb cl7
hafx

been checking out hardware monitor and i realised that intel speedstep isnt working at all. my corespeed drops to 1600 at idle which is fine. but my core voltage remains at 1.26 constantly even at idle. anyone else having the same problem?
p/s everything is at stock atm
and ive got EIST & turbo enabled
bios version is 1303


----------



## Milfstick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Image132;13558247*
> So my CPU won't burn out if I use my ram at stock volts? This is great news. Thank you.


Man i just did my bios i had the 1101 and didnt have much of a problem i updated to the 1485 wich i thought was the newest but i was wrong yeah now i have the 1409 i really haven't noticed any thing different.. most i could get out of mine is 4.9ghz and the ram i have gskill 9.9.9.27 2200mhz anything over that i crash while playing games (BSOD) funny thing is i can get lower timeings and up to 5.2ghz with no BSOD if just running superpi and other stress test like cinebench do games absolutely flog your system??:


----------



## Image132

Do you guys think I should update to the lastest bios (1409)?

I was planning on sticking with the latest proper release (1204)


----------



## sylifis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Image132;13561117*
> Do you guys think I should update to the lastest bios (1409)?
> 
> I was planning on sticking with the latest proper release (1204)


Ostensibly, the latest approved is 1303 on the ASUS support site, I am running that and I am getting 4.88 on air using the AI OC and it is very stable.....although there are newer numbers mentioned here for BIOS, IMO I wouldn't rush to try a newer BIOS other than the 1303, I would wait for it to post on the ASUS site first. Also, be prepared to re-enter all of your previous BIOS settings after the update.


----------



## Image132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sylifis;13561386*
> Ostensibly, the latest approved is 1303 on the ASUS support site, I am running that and I am getting 4.88 on air using the AI OC and it is very stable.....although there are newer numbers mentioned here for BIOS, IMO I wouldn't rush to try a newer BIOS other than the 1303, I would wait for it to post on the ASUS site first. Also, be prepared to re-enter all of your previous BIOS settings after the update.


Yeah personally I'm not a fan of using pre-release drivers. Exactly, official (meaning on the proper site) or nothing for me. Thanks for letting me know about the updated bios.

I'm not worried about having to put in settings again. My system isn't actually built yet XD I'm still waiting for my 590, hence why I asked if GT's would work with the M4E.


----------



## sylifis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Image132;13561583*
> Yeah personally I'm not a fan of using pre-release drivers. Exactly, official (meaning on the proper site) or nothing for me. Thanks for letting me know about the updated bios.
> 
> I'm not worried about having to put in settings again. My system isn't actually built yet XD I'm still waiting for my 590, hence why I asked if GT's would work with the M4E.


I envy you the 590 I should have waited, but my two 580's are generating quite a bit of heat so maybe it's just as well. I tried three iterations of memory, including the GT'S and I ended up getting the GSkill 1600's because they fit very well under my Noctua NH-D14 and they are the lower voltage of 1.5V so less stress on the MOBO. The GT'S had the heatsink and it would not fit under the Noctua, so depending on your cooling solution it is something to consider.

Chuck


----------



## Image132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sylifis*


I envy you the 590 I should have waited, but my two 580's are generating quite a bit of heat so maybe it's just as well. I tried three iterations of memory, including the GT'S and I ended up getting the GSkill 1600's because they fit very well under my Noctua NH-D14 and they are the lower voltage of 1.5V so less stress on the MOBO. The GT'S had the heatsink and it would not fit under the Noctua, so depending on your cooling solution it is something to consider.

Chuck


Yeah, I regret not doing more research and getting the vengence ram instead since they run at 1.5v aswell.









To cool my cpu I'm gonna use the H70 so the only real heat in my system will be the 590. At some point I will invest in water cooling for that bad boy.


----------



## borkaman

guys a quick question...1485 is the latest bios?i am on 1204 now should i upgrade?


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *borkaman*


guys a quick question...1485 is the latest bios?i am on 1204 now should i upgrade?


1409 is the lastest BIOS. Yes you should update:

Quote:



Flash Routine
1. Reset your UEFI to Optimized Defaults, reboot, enter UEFI and then flash to the new UEFI build.
2. After flash and restart, enter Windows/Linux, then exit and shutdown.
3. Remover the power cord from the power supply, wait thirty seconds, press Power On button to clear any remaining charge, clear CMOS for five seconds, reattach the power cord, power on the system, enter UEFI, set to Optimized Defaults, save and exit.
4. Enter UEFI, set your system to customized settings based on your system configuration (RAID, OC, etc), save and exit.

Maximus IV Extreme -
1409 Change Log -
- Improved OC performance using Multipliers or Auto Overclocking
- Improved BCLK and DRAM OC capabilities when enabling the "Internal PLL Overvoltage" option in BIOS. Note - Sleep/Hibernate will not operate properly due to Intel Specs.
- Improved USB compatibility, performance and UEFI fixes
- Minor Bug Fixes
- Adds EFI ROM flash back -> from one ROM to another -> to fix BCLK unable to change after failed flash.

Official Release - UEFI 1409-
http://www.mediafire.com/file/3z99je...-ASUS-1409.rar

READ THIS - System will shutdown to do EFI Flashback. Do not turn off AC while you see the ROG Connect LED blinking. It can take up to 8 minutes to complete depending upon components, please be patient and wait for the FLASH to complete.

Please note - Enabling Memory Bandwidth Boost will tighten memory subtimings and can cause non-post conditions with certain memory kits. It is currently optimized for Elpida Hyper and High Speed PSC ICs. This setting will be optimized with additional memory profiles over time and we are working on "best" settings for mainstream kits now. I recommend unless you are trying to set SuperPI records with the above kits that most users leave this option disabled. It is meant for "on the edge" overclocking.


----------



## Tinkeritis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


1409 is the lastest BIOS. Yes you should update:


the link you posted is dead









Invalid or Deleted File.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

I got one of these coming. Should be here Tomorrow or Monday.
Binned 2600k from a friend and got some Dice/LN2 ready...








will update once i got it all together.... on a bench


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tinkeritis*


the link you posted is dead









Invalid or Deleted File.


try this.
http://91.121.148.119/downloads/BIOS...-ASUS-1409.ROM


----------



## Tinkeritis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


try this.
http://91.121.148.119/downloads/BIOS...-ASUS-1409.ROM


i click the link and get what starts like this....

Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿ZÂ¥Ã°


----------



## Tinkeritis

i did a google search and came across this link
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sourc...c6dBrg&cad=rja


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tinkeritis*


the link you posted is dead









Invalid or Deleted File.


Get the link out of this first post:
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578865


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

.ROM saved for me NP.
i usually watch here
http://www.kingpincooling.com/forum/...5354#post15354

Shammy support is the best...


----------



## deafmetal

Finally finished my cooling pedestal, and got the i7-2600K and 6990 into my Maximus. Just waiting on the OCZ Vertex 3 256Gb MaxIO SSD to come out...


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Mem-TweakIT Test for M4E

Function : Adjust Mem Timings Real-Time in windows, does not save to BIOS

Note:
Use latest 1407 / 1409 BIOSes with MemTweakIT Support Enabled in BIOS DRAM Timings
Does not support Single-sided DIMMs ATM

http://www.mediafire.com/?vwxnhhm83md74i0

From Here
http://www.kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1250

big thanks to Shammy !!


----------



## HarisF

hi everyone!

I am very new to building custom computers and I plan to build a new rig very soon. I want to get the ASUS Maximus IV and was wondering if this RAM would be compatible with it? If there would be any issues or problems let me know or if you have any recommendations please let me know as well.

ram:
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=56253&vpn=CMT8GX3M2A2000C9&manufacture=Corsair

other possibilities:
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231314&cm_re=gskill-_-20-231-314-_-Product

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231428&cm_re=gskill-_-20-231-428-_-Product


----------



## Ironwolf1974

I got this board, got an 2600, 8gb gskill ram, C4 256gb ssd, dual 580s.

Yet.

I cant get the Asus Suite to install. The asusupdate, the...well all that software.

Ive clicked on all the setup.exe's and they look like there giong to run for a second then nothing.

Whats going on?


----------



## Supercharged_Z06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HarisF*


hi everyone!

I am very new to building custom computers and I plan to build a new rig very soon. I want to get the ASUS Maximus IV and was wondering if this RAM would be compatible with it? If there would be any issues or problems let me know or if you have any recommendations please let me know as well.

ram:
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=56253&...acture=Corsair

other possibilities:
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...-314-_-Product

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...-428-_-Product


Stay away from the Dominators or any memory that requires 1.65V on this motherboard with a Sandy Bridge based CPU. You'll want something that runs at 1.6V or less... ideally, memory that runs at 1.5V.

Also, that last set is fine. DDR3 @ 1600MHZ with CL9 running 1.5V is perfect as far as cost/performance balance goes with SB. You can spend considerably more for faster RAM, but it's really wasted on this particular CPU. (Will only net you 1-2% faster overall performance in some cases, so just not worth all the added expense.)


----------



## Supercharged_Z06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ironwolf1974*


I got this board, got an 2600, 8gb gskill ram, C4 256gb ssd, dual 580s.

Yet.

I cant get the Asus Suite to install. The asusupdate, the...well all that software.

Ive clicked on all the setup.exe's and they look like there giong to run for a second then nothing.

Whats going on?


Run it with admin privileges.


----------



## Khalam

hey guys, im going to move over to maximus IV from p8p67 pro and just wanted to check is there any other users who did the same? Im hoping for a more stable oc or a bit higher then with my P8p67 pro and just wondering if any of you had similar experience?


----------



## Barso

Stupid question but should I use the red or black memory slots first for my dual channel memory?


----------



## Barso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;13604784*
> hey guys, im going to move over to maximus IV from p8p67 pro and just wanted to check is there any other users who did the same? Im hoping for a more stable oc or a bit higher then with my P8p67 pro and just wondering if any of you had similar experience?


I moved over from the EVGA Classified and can honestly say that ASUS has won me over.
Wonderful board.


----------



## Image132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarisF;13597734*
> hi everyone!
> 
> I am very new to building custom computers and I plan to build a new rig very soon. I want to get the ASUS Maximus IV and was wondering if this RAM would be compatible with it? If there would be any issues or problems let me know or if you have any recommendations please let me know as well.
> 
> ram:
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=56253&vpn=CMT8GX3M2A2000C9&manufacture=Corsair
> 
> other possibilities:
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231314&cm_re=gskill-_-20-231-314-_-Product
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231428&cm_re=gskill-_-20-231-428-_-Product


The Dominators will work. I know because I bought them with the board and was worried about the same thing. So I asked on the official Corsair forum, this is the reply I got from them:

_Yes it will work but depending on the CPU you use it will top out at DDR1333 - DDR1600 unless you over clock the CPU then who knows, you would just need to test them._

But as supercharged has stated if you have a choice rather go for ram that runs 1.5v. If you really want corsair ram they have brought these out for the new sandybridge processors:

http://www.corsair.com/memory/vengeance/vengeance-8gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cmz8gx3m2a1600c8.html

They are also cheaper than the dominators. At least here they were. I could get 16gigs worth of vengence for the price of 8gig dominator.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barso;13606813*
> Stupid question but should I use the red or black memory slots first for my dual channel memory?


Red


----------



## Ironwolf1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supercharged_Z06;13601930*
> Run it with admin privileges.


Ive done so on both Asussetup.exe and setup.exe.

Both get me the rotating circle by cursor like there going to start, then absolutely nothing.

Would really like asus update and the other stuff in this suite.


----------



## HarisF

thanks Image and Supercharged I have a good idea now. Btw does anyone know whats better CL 8 or CL 9 for i7 2600k? Supercharged you said CL 9 for sandy is it better than CL 8?


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ironwolf1974*


Ive done so on both Asussetup.exe and setup.exe.

Both get me the rotating circle by cursor like there going to start, then absolutely nothing.

Would really like asus update and the other stuff in this suite.


Did you get the Suite of the disk or the ASUS site?

Download the one from their site.


----------



## Supercharged_Z06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarisF;13610908*
> thanks Image and Supercharged I have a good idea now. Btw does anyone know whats better CL 8 or CL 9 for i7 2600k? Supercharged you said CL 9 for sandy is it better than CL 8?


No, not better. CL8 would be a bit better. But you are starting to measure gnat's penises, which some folks may enjoy, while most would feel is a waste of time.







The actual performance difference would be VERY minor and only noticeable if you run memory benchmarks.

Get the lowest CL you can afford that runs at 1.5v at the highest speed.









With that said though, 1600MHZ CL9 DDR3 runs great with a 2600K and the difference between that and something higher-end makes for very little real world performance gains.

REF:

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/memory/2011/01/11/the-best-memory-for-sandy-bridge/1

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/memory/display/sandy-bridge-ddr3.html


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Setup my M4E tonight.
2600K
Mushkin Hypers
Rasa Water Block
Window A/C for added cooling into Rad.
Quick 15 min OC.

Dry Ice Test coming this weekend and Liquid Nitrogen the following weekend.
Still rocking the 1204 bios. Need to update it soon. Plus memory was only at 1866, need to tweak that as well. Pretty stable for most 2D benchies....
I'll load camera tomorrow and post pics on the Ghetto window a/c going into the rad.... works for benching, but not a 24/7 solution..


----------



## Ironwolf1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;13612050*
> Did you get the Suite of the disk or the ASUS site?
> 
> Download the one from their site.


IVe tried both, Im stumped.


----------



## grey_hammer

I'm having some strange USB issues on this board. It appears that the top half of the USB ports are not working. The first time I saw this I completely rebuilt the machine to make sure that wasn't part of the problem and the problem went away until I rebooted the system this morning.

So, basically my USB 2.0 keyboard and mouse will not work in any of the top four ports, but seem to work consistently in the bottom four. I'm seeing a USB/unknown error in the device manager when this happens and the keyboard/mouse are not being detected there.

If anyone has run across this or has a fix, I would really appreciate hearing what you have to say.


----------



## Image132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grey_hammer*


I'm having some strange USB issues on this board. It appears that the top half of the USB ports are not working. The first time I saw this I completely rebuilt the machine to make sure that wasn't part of the problem and the problem went away until I rebooted the system this morning.

So, basically my USB 2.0 keyboard and mouse will not work in any of the top four ports, but seem to work consistently in the bottom four. I'm seeing a USB/unknown error in the device manager when this happens and the keyboard/mouse are not being detected there.

If anyone has run across this or has a fix, I would really appreciate hearing what you have to say.


Do the ports work when you plug something else into them like a flash drive? If not you may have a faulty board.


----------



## sylifis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ironwolf1974*


IVe tried both, Im stumped.


I had a similar problem originally...you can try using the CD and open up the AI suite that contains several tool parts and load one tool at a time and see which one is causing the conflict. When I tried to load the AI suite all at once I had the same problems you describe..

Regarding the USB 2. problems, you might want to review the BIOS settings again and see if they match the default's stated in the manual. Specifically, under Advanced-USB settings-PCH/NEC.

chuck


----------



## JackBauer24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grey_hammer*


I'm having some strange USB issues on this board. It appears that the top half of the USB ports are not working. The first time I saw this I completely rebuilt the machine to make sure that wasn't part of the problem and the problem went away until I rebooted the system this morning.

So, basically my USB 2.0 keyboard and mouse will not work in any of the top four ports, but seem to work consistently in the bottom four. I'm seeing a USB/unknown error in the device manager when this happens and the keyboard/mouse are not being detected there.

If anyone has run across this or has a fix, I would really appreciate hearing what you have to say.


I have the same problem. I have pretty much just dealt with it. The weird part is that the PC won't boot up with them in the top 4 ports, but after it's at the desktop, it works. The reason I know this is because I tried plugging an external hard drive in the top port. PC won't boot, it just keeps getting to the BIOS and then rebooting. If I unplug it, wait for the boot up, it will work after. I got sick of plugging and unplugging it so I bought another internal HDD and moved everything from my external to it. It does the same thing if I plug my printer cable to one of the top 4 USB 2.0 ports.

I read on the ASUS forum that people had a problem with this as well. Nobody from their support or users seem to have found a fix since nobody has replied to it in over a month.

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...age=1&count=32


----------



## grey_hammer

All right, I've gotten my USB ports working so far. Basically, I updated the BIOS to 1409 and changed the USB option to NEC hoping that would resolve it, but it didn't at first. Then I unplugged the system overnight, the next I day I restarted the machine and it started working properly. I did have 3 bangs in the device manager for USB devices and the NEC USB 3.0 Driver 2.1.16.0 installed pefectly.

I restarted the machine 15 times or so to establish consistency, so it seems to be working for now.

I did notice in that forum posting that the problem has been known to return, so we'll see if the problem comes back on me.


----------



## grey_hammer

I also wanted to see if there is any kind of Wake on LAN for these boards. I want to use Log me in to wake the machine up.


----------



## JJFIVEOH

So far (crossing fingers) I've been able to get rid of my USB issues using 1303 BIOS. I had the same thing #7 and #8 were particularly bad, #1 and #2 always work. Here's what I did, I uninstalled all USB drivers in device manager, shut the computer off, inserted anything into #7 and #8 and restarted the comp and let it reinstall the drivers while it recognized new hardware. Then I went into power settings and in advanced settings I changed the selective suspend to disabled under USB. Been fine for 3 days knock on wood.


----------



## Anglis

So I have a question here. If I run dual SLI/CF it's x8x8 correct? Lets say someone had 3 cards, would that make it x4x4x4? I see it's advertised as x8x16x16. No way I believe that one bit, there is some loophole they are using for that type of advertising.


----------



## Ironwolf1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anglis;13644856*
> So I have a question here. If I run dual SLI/CF it's x8x8 correct? Lets say someone had 3 cards, would that make it x4x4x4? I see it's advertised as x8x16x16. No way I believe that one bit, there is some loophole they are using for that type of advertising.


Its x8 cpu bridge, x16/x16 NF200 chipset.

Right now for some odd reason my comp is running my 580s as x8 cpu, x16 nf200 chipset.

Kinda wierd, but whatever, Im getting mad FPS in all my games and so on, so who cares.


----------



## zerounleashednl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anglis;13644856*
> So I have a question here. If I run dual SLI/CF it's x8x8 correct? Lets say someone had 3 cards, would that make it x4x4x4? I see it's advertised as x8x16x16. No way I believe that one bit, there is some loophole they are using for that type of advertising.


If you want the complete answer; check this earlier post of mine:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/947485-official-asus-maximus-iv-extreme-owners-50.html#post13452988

Grtz


----------



## MOFFYOSO

I have a problem with over clocking, when I first put the computer together I was able to use auto tune and got 4.8 stable, and i bench tested it with 3d mark and got great scores all suns. But then I rest the bios to go back to defaults and cleared the cimos so it would be 3.4 again. Then I wanted to go back to the oc of 4.8 but I can only get to 4.7 before the blue screen. I'm going crazy, I don't know if mybe I rest something in bios that was factory set that I have to put back that maybe got changed in the rest to defaults in bios? Or somethings wrong. and when I bench at 4.7 now I get that my score is to low for my computer it says. And all clouds! Please someone help....


----------



## MOFFYOSO

Also I have a problem when I over clock and the computer goes to sleep it will not recover. But I put it back to 3.4 it works fine, so what do I have to do to get it to wake when ocing?


----------



## Khalam

lads im after upgrading from a p8p67 pro to maximus IV and from a stable 5.3ghz oc with ht on I went to not being able to get a stable 5ghz...







the board came with the 1.2 bios version.


----------



## Tunapiano

i updated the main post with the latest bios from both forums which is the same bios this time.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunapiano;13668582*
> i updated the main post with the latest bios from both forums which is the same bios this time.


Thanks!


----------



## Jobotoo

LOL!!! I just updated the BIOS and forgot that it reset all settings . . .

Time to overclock again.









Anyone have a link to overclocking this specific motherboard?


----------



## Milfstick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strycnine*


One think you need to realize, not all CPU's are created equally. Some overclock better than others so 5GHz might be all you can get. You just have to try different settings following an overclocking guide. Baby steps is the best way to do it. who knows, maybe you can get over 5.2GHz with less than 1.5v










what i have been to achieve is 5.2ghz but with 1.5v but only once and games just crashed so not wanting to add more vaults i took it to 5ghz and lowered my CAS from 99927 2200mhz to 89824 stays very stable for hours playing games. I then pumped vaults into my 5970 (Because my other one is RMA) and now getting 900mhz and 1050mem on air, now after a couple of hours of hard core gaming i end up crashing (BSOD) temps are around 85 degrees for the 5970 and 65 to 72 for the cpu... hmmm not sure if theses temps are in safe range and how long will this gear last?


----------



## bei fei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*


So far (crossing fingers) I've been able to get rid of my USB issues using 1303 BIOS. I had the same thing #7 and #8 were particularly bad, #1 and #2 always work. Here's what I did, I uninstalled all USB drivers in device manager, shut the computer off, inserted anything into #7 and #8 and restarted the comp and let it reinstall the drivers while it recognized new hardware. Then I went into power settings and in advanced settings I changed the selective suspend to disabled under USB. Been fine for 3 days knock on wood.



I was having issues with my USB ports. I removed the CMOS battery and the problem seemed to go away. I am not sure if it is the battery or the re-seating of the video card that fixed the problem though.


----------



## Osterman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Barso*


I am getting a cpu fan error when I boot.
I am watercooling my cpu.
How do I get rid of the error?
Thanks.


What I did to solve this, was... I plugged the rear fan of the case to the cpu fan.
But would be interesting if there is any way to deactivate this.

Quote:



Quote:



Originally Posted by *MooCwzRck*


So I am having a boot issue right now...Every time I start my machine, the asus bios logo comes up, it goes to a dos screen about the jmicron controller, then goes back to the asus bios screen it goes into a dos screen about the marvel controller, claims no hard disk is found(i have nothing connected to it) then goes back to the bios logo, then going to another dos screen, then finally boots into windows...anyone know why my machine loops like that a couple times?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*


Did you disable those controllers? You're supposed to, if no drives are attached to them. Otherwise, you'll get a screen like that.




I read this almost at the begining of this thread...
How can I disable the controllers?

The issue that I have is this:

When I set an optical drive as first boot device and then the os hdd as second device, the system freeze after the boot log. It seems like is trying to find something in the optical drive. But is weird to me the fact that it doesn't go to the next boot device on the list...
What can I do?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Osterman

Well... I could solve the optical drive issue.

I had it plugged on the first red sata, the ones that are sata 3 and called SATA6G_E1/E2.

Now I have plugged the optical drive on the sata3g_5 and the sata cable from the rig (for the esata) on the sata3g_6.
Then I have the sata3g_3 with the os hdd and the sata3g_4 with another hard drive.

But! now between the logs before the windows load, appears a legend that says that I dont have any hard disk drive plugged... why is that?
It is related with my previous question I think, where an user talked about a way to disable some controllers...
What you think?

Thanks in advance. And I didn0t metion it, but this seems to be a great forum and I'm glad to be part of it now.

Cheers


----------



## Tinkeritis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barso*
> I am getting a cpu fan error when I boot.
> I am watercooling my cpu.
> How do I get rid of the error?
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osterman;13691980*
> What I did to solve this, was... I plugged the rear fan of the case to the cpu fan.
> But would be interesting if there is any way to deactivate this.
> 
> I read this almost at the begining of this thread...
> How can I disable the controllers?


If you're running water... Go to your Bios setting and Ignore your cpu fan. You ain't using it, are you?

In Bios go to 'Monitor'
'CPU Fan Speed' 'Ignore'

Then go to
'Fan Speed Control'
Disable the fans you aren't using


----------



## Rognin

Does this MB support a RAID 10 in SATA 3.0 (6/Gbs)

Ie: putting 4 Intel 510 Elmcrest 250GB SSD's in raid 10 with the two Marvell and two Intel satat ports...


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tinkeritis;13705292*
> If you're running water... Go to your Bios setting and Ignore your cpu fan. You ain't using it, are you?
> 
> In Bios go to 'Monitor'
> 'CPU Fan Speed' 'Ignore'
> 
> Then go to
> 'Fan Speed Control'
> Disable the fans you aren't using


This.

I was getting the warning too. Looked on Bios and saw how to fix it.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin;13712989*
> Does this MB support a RAID 10 in SATA 3.0 (6/Gbs)
> 
> Ie: putting 4 Intel 510 Elmcrest 250GB SSD's in raid 10 with the two Marvell and two Intel satat ports...


Off the top of my head I would NOT think so, because they are two different controllers.


----------



## Cranky000

Hey guys, im buying this board regardless but, i was just incredibly interested as to why there are two ethernet ports on the back of this board... noticed it a little while whilst listening to a audio review, thought i had miss heard....

Why?? If some1 with an answer or insite could PM me that would be great ((im going away for a week and i will forget to check back ))

Cheers all, cant wait to be part of this owners club =]


----------



## whipple16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo;13715222*
> This.
> 
> I was getting the warning too. Looked on Bios and saw how to fix it.


Or if you have a pwm pump and it supports it like mine (mcp35x) I plug my pump into the CPU fan header get the power from tge molex and I get a readout from everest of my pump speed and it is controls the pump speed depending on the temp of the CPU


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whipple16;13715748*
> Or if you have a pwm pump and it supports it like mine (mcp35x) I plug my pump into the CPU fan header get the power from tge molex and I get a readout from everest of my pump speed and it is controls the pump speed depending on the temp of the CPU


this...

that's what i do.


----------



## MOFFYOSO

please can someone help me with the over clocking question i had on page 58 and also about the not being able to recover from sleep mode with out having to reboot, thats when i oc, but with out ocing, it will wake but the extra hard drives i have do not post. when i reboot thats when they post again. i dont know what to do anymore thanks


----------



## JackBauer24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MOFFYOSO;13721383*
> please can someone help me with the over clocking question i had on page 58 and also about the not being able to recover from sleep mode with out having to reboot, thats when i oc, but with out ocing, it will wake but the extra hard drives i have do not post. when i reboot thats when they post again. i dont know what to do anymore thanks


Check the Internal PLL Overvoltage and make sure it's disabled.


----------



## jclark

Anyone knows where to find the over voltage protection? keep getting an error once I try to put 1.55v

Here are some nice results in the meanwhile:


----------



## Iris

Just got the mIVe and was wondering if anyone had issues with the CPU temps being correctly shown in the bios. I thinks its off about 10c. When I use Real Temp it shows my idle is at 31c, bios shows 41c....


----------



## Paladin Goo

Hey guys! Just got my MIV Extreme a couple days ago. I was looking online at the ASUS site, and the latest bios seems to be 1303....but why do I see people in this thread with bios versions of 1485 or 1409? Is it because I have the B3 revision of the board?


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iris*


Just got the mIVe and was wondering if anyone had issues with the CPU temps being correctly shown in the bios. I thinks its off about 10c. When I use Real Temp it shows my idle is at 31c, bios shows 41c....


Both are correct.

When you are in Bios, you are not idle.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*


Hey guys! Just got my MIV Extreme a couple days ago. I was looking online at the ASUS site, and the latest bios seems to be 1303....but why do I see people in this thread with bios versions of 1485 or 1409? Is it because I have the B3 revision of the board?


1409 is the newest Bios. We get it directly from the source and before ASUS posts it on their site ( not sure why). We all have, or should have Revision 3 boards. I updated to firmware 1409 the other day.


----------



## Iris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo;13742623*
> Both are correct.
> 
> When you are in Bios, you are not idle.
> 
> Hope that helps.


So your saying my bios is creating 10c more of heat than windows does?


----------



## Ironwolf1974

Is there any video or post that shows how to overclock?

I know the basics, but want more stability. I have this board, a 2600k etc etc.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Specifically bios pictures or how tos, so that I can SEE what there doing.

Thanks alot!


----------



## Image132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo;13742673*
> 1409 is the newest Bios. We get it directly from the source and before ASUS posts it on their site ( not sure why). We all have, or should have Revision 3 boards. I updated to firmware 1409 the other day.


So does that mean that Bios 1409 is the lastest 'safe' (meaning not beta or pre release or whatever) bios, just that Asus are being to lazy to put it up on their site?


----------



## sylifis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironwolf1974;13747976*
> Is there any video or post that shows how to overclock?
> 
> Here's two pretty good ones:
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/01/03/intel-sandy-bridge-review/5
> 
> http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/overclocking/39184-p67-sandy-bridge-overclocking-guide-beginners.html
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Chuck


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Image132;13756772*
> So does that mean that Bios 1409 is the lastest 'safe' (meaning not beta or pre release or whatever) bios, just that Asus are being to lazy to put it up on their site?


Seems like it.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iris;13746715*
> So your saying my bios is creating 10c more of heat than windows does?


I do know that being in Bios is not idle. I would not think that it would be a 10C difference. I'll check on mine to see what it says. I'm running Prime right now, so I will do it later when I am done with that.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sylifis;13759200*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ironwolf1974;13747976*
> Is there any video or post that shows how to overclock?
> 
> Here's two pretty good ones:
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/01/03/intel-sandy-bridge-review/5
> 
> http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/overclocking/39184-p67-sandy-bridge-overclocking-guide-beginners.html
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Chuck
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I have been using the second link for my overclocks. I wish someone had one for this specific motherboard and Bios 1409.
Click to expand...


----------



## MOFFYOSO

:kookoooes anyone know why when my computer goes to sleep and then I wake it, it has missing drives, the only drive that shows is my win 7 operating drive, but my other 1tb drive is gone until I reboot! I'm really getting sick of the rog crap! I never had so many problems!


----------



## Jobotoo

I thought there was some problem with sleep mode. But I never let my computer go to sleep, so I do not see that issue.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iris;13746715*
> So your saying my bios is creating 10c more of heat than windows does?


Forgot about this. I'll check now. BRB.


----------



## Jobotoo

In my Bios it has the CPU temp as 45C. If I check my temp in Windows it says 36C. Which is about 10 degree difference.

So I checked Bios again, and further down on the Temps page you will see CPU SOCKET and that was at 36C, which is the same as in Windows. I'm guessing we need to look at the CPU SOCKET numbers?


----------



## Barso

I have my SSD as my OS drive and it is plugged into the red intel sata port.
But when I disable the jmicron controller in Bios, the SSD stops working.
Is there anyway around this as I have the Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology Driver Software V10.5.0.1026 installed from the asus website.


----------



## LookN4Me707

Ok so heres the deal. I'll shortly be joining the club but have a few questions I need answered since I am planning on going part shopping for the remaining pieces of my new build. All in all I so far have: CM HAF X case, ASUS MEIV Mobo, CM 1200w PSU, and an Pioneer Blu-ray drive. (I have not seen any of my parts but my g/f says the boxes have all arrived at her house and to stop spending all my money, lol)
On to my question, are there any air cooling heatsink that will fit ram with heat spreaders on this board and if so which one would your recommend?
I have heard mixed reviews on the ASUS GTX 580 ENGTX580. This is the GPU I will more than likely go with (unless I can be convinced otherwise) since I don't feel as though the GTX590 justifies me spending the extra money at the moment.
As far as memory Im going to be going with G.SKILL Ripjaws X 8gb ddr3 1866.
If you can suggest any changes to my shopping list the please do I am interested in any suggestions and money for the most part is not a problem.

Heres the link to my shopping list just in case.
https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=12819394


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LookN4Me707;13793827*
> Ok so heres the deal. I'll shortly be joining the club but have a few questions I need answered since I am planning on going part shopping for the remaining pieces of my new build. All in all I so far have: CM HAF X case, ASUS MEIV Mobo, CM 1200w PSU, and an Pioneer Blu-ray drive. (I have not seen any of my parts but my g/f says the boxes have all arrived at her house and to stop spending all my money, lol)
> On to my question, are there any air cooling heatsink that will fit ram with heat spreaders on this board and if so which one would your recommend?
> I have heard mixed reviews on the ASUS GTX 580 ENGTX580. This is the GPU I will more than likely go with (unless I can be convinced otherwise) since I don't feel as though the GTX590 justifies me spending the extra money at the moment.
> As far as memory Im going to be going with G.SKILL Ripjaws X 8gb ddr3 1866.
> If you can suggest any changes to my shopping list the please do I am interested in any suggestions and money for the most part is not a problem.
> 
> Heres the link to my shopping list just in case.
> https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=12819394


I don't think you need another heatsink for the RAM, so you could save a but there. I didn't see what CPU you were going with, and if you plan to overclock it much. I think you'd be quite happy with a GTX 580. If you are going to stay on air, them one with better stock cooling might be better.

Overall, your system will be great.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barso;13784496*
> I have my SSD as my OS drive and it is plugged into the red intel sata port.
> But when I disable the jmicron controller in Bios, the SSD stops working.
> Is there anyway around this as I have the Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology Driver Software V10.5.0.1026 installed from the asus website.


I'm not sure. I'll take a look at mine when I get a chance and see if I can be of better help.


----------



## kamicase_bb

Whatsbthe best bios for over ?


----------



## LookN4Me707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo;13798391*
> I don't think you need another heatsink for the RAM, so you could save a but there. I didn't see what CPU you were going with, and if you plan to overclock it much. I think you'd be quite happy with a GTX 580. If you are going to stay on air, them one with better stock cooling might be better.
> 
> Overall, your system will be great.


Shortly after my post i noticed that I did not state my CPU, sorry for the confusion. I will be running an Intel i7 2600k processor which I hope to overclock to 4.6 or 4.8 and that in is where my problem occurs. I am unsure of which air cooled heatsinks will help attain this level of performance (stable) and still be able to clear my RAM slots on the MOBO. Like I stated I have not seen the clearance allowances on the MOBO so I'm shopping in the dark until I see my physical board on Saturday. I see a few are running Noctua NH-D14, so I guess I should pose this query to those few people.

Too make this as clear as possible I'm looking for a heatsink that will allow me to overclock my 2600k to 4.8 and still have a 44 mm clearance for G.SKILL Ripjaws X to fit underneath.


----------



## Cranky000

Hey guys, im gunna be buying this MOBO soon for a new build....

Ive heard it wont take the Dominator GT series from corsair for being 1.65v, can someone recommend a replacement RAM that will work on this... Money isnt an option but now im worried about buying something the MOBO wont handle....

Basically looking for the highest performance per gig as im buying 16gb regardless of what it is.... thanks in advance


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

get some Ripjaws X.
i got a set of 6-8-6 1600 kit that does well beyond 2000+
i had some Mushkin Hypers that worked, but not very well..


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


get some Ripjaws X.


This. They seem to do well with this board.


----------



## Cranky000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;13810737*
> get some Ripjaws X.
> i got a set of 6-8-6 1600 kit that does well beyond 2000+
> i had some Mushkin Hypers that worked, but not very well..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo;13811279*
> This. They seem to do well with this board.


Nice one cheers guys, i like how the colour matches aswell... its a small victory but a victory never the less....

The ones i found are 9-9-9-24 still cool for this board (link below)

http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?q=ripjaws+x+16gb&hl=en&safe=active&cid=11682114802966373319&os=tech-specs

Any other suggestions welcome


----------



## Cranky000

Sorry guys think i was looking at the wrong things... comment still stands but i would be buying 2 of these kits >>>

http://www.amazon.co.uk/G-Skill-Ripjaws-Sandybridge-Platforms-PC12800/dp/B004HZG4ZO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1307694226&sr=8-2]G-Skill 8GBXL Ripjaws X for Intel Sandybridge Platforms DDR3 PC12800 1600MHz 8GB Kit: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories[/URL]

these the right ones????


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

those will work just fine..


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cranky000;13819483*
> Sorry guys think i was looking at the wrong things... comment still stands but i would be buying 2 of these kits >>>
> 
> G-Skill 8GBXL Ripjaws X for Intel Sandybridge Platforms DDR3 PC12800 1600MHz 8GB Kit: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
> 
> these the right ones????


I think those are the same ones I have, and the same amount.


----------



## Cranky000

sweet cheers guys =]


----------



## aicha

Just got my Board and IT looks GooooooooooooooooD







Now I'm looking for RAM (money is not an issue) any ideas ? Should I go for 8GB or 16GB ? This is the best MOBO out there and I think it deserves the best Memory ! And this is my last build so I want it to be maxed out now , so it can last for next 50 years


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aicha;13826322*
> Just got my Board and IT looks GooooooooooooooooD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm looking for RAM (money is not an issue) any ideas ? Should I go for 8GB or 16GB ? This is the best MOBO out there and I think it deserves the best Memory ! And this is my last build so I want it to be maxed out now , so it can last for next 50 years


The RAM quoted above should be fine. 8GB should be more than sufficient.


----------



## aicha

Thats fine and how about Mhz (1600 or 2200) ? Thanks


----------



## JackBauer24

These USB ports are the glitchiest POS I have ever seen. Every week I have to switch my Mouse/Keyboard/Printer from the lower ports to the upper ones. I've tried uninstalling/reinstalling drivers and even a complete restore. Should have stayed with a tried and true Gigabyte. Never buying another ASUS board again.


----------



## psyside

Anyone can give me some general idea what (max) temps should i expect from an D14 and i7 [email protected] 4.8? also i got HAF 932, thanks!


----------



## MOFFYOSO

Does any one know why when the computer goes to sleep I lose drives am I'm not oc. In other words I has a sad drive that my os is on and then I have a one tb drive where my other stuff is on, and when the computer going into sleep mode and I wake it the one tb drive is no longer there, the only way to get it back is to restart. Also I wanted to know if I oc this board and then rest the bios. Do I how to turn anything back on that was shut off during the rest that would keep the computer from ocing the best, because I tried owing and got a good score from 3d banch mark and then I rest the bios and tryed to oc again and got a not so good result. Do I need to turn something back on that I may have rest in bios? Thank for any help!


----------



## aicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MOFFYOSO;13835679*
> Does any one know why when the computer goes to sleep I lose drives am I'm not oc. In other words I has a sad drive that my os is on and then I have a one tb drive where my other stuff is on, and when the computer going into sleep mode and I wake it the one tb drive is no longer there, the only way to get it back is to restart. Also I wanted to know if I oc this board and then rest the bios. Do I how to turn anything back on that was shut off during the rest that would keep the computer from ocing the best, because I tried owing and got a good score from 3d banch mark and then I rest the bios and tryed to oc again and got a not so good result. Do I need to turn something back on that I may have rest in bios? Thank for any help!


Why r u using sleep mode ?


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aicha;13837319*
> Why r u using sleep mode ?


Yea, i wonder why does suddenly many *overclockers* beging to care for energy savings, etc ?









I even use minimum processor power state as 100% in power options, in order to have perma 4.1ghz and absolute performance, hate to see my cpu at 1.6 lol!


----------



## MOFFYOSO

No I'm just trying to see if I did something to my mother board that it won't sleep right. It seemed to work fine before, is that the way it's meant to work or what? And why would the drive not be there any more just makes no sence.


----------



## MOFFYOSO

Hey do u know y when I was over clocking the first time it oc fine and then when I reset the bios I can't get the same ocing that I had before, do I need to turn something back on in bios that was turned off dering the rest of the bios?


----------



## aicha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


Yea, i wonder why does suddenly many *overclockers* beging to care for energy savings, etc ?









I even use minimum processor power state as 100% in power options, in order to have perma 4.1ghz and absolute performance, hate to see my cpu at 1.6 lol!


I have everything on max power and even no Screensaver







0% power saving ! I think Planet hates me


----------



## Kionic

Im gettin debug 30 code. Does anyone know what this is? Im getting no video on my end.


----------



## yagamic

Just bought a Maximus IV and was wondering about the serial number: how can one tell the manufacturing month/year of this board from the serial number? My guess is the last 6 digits represents the date? B5****060970 means 2009 June (which doesn't make sense since this board was made in this year, correct?) Anyone care to shed some light here?


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aicha;13826547*
> thats fine and how about mhz (1600 or 2200) ? Thanks


1600


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;13832181*
> Anyone can give me some general idea what (max) temps should i expect from an D14 and i7 [email protected] 4.8? also i got HAF 932, thanks!


Not sure if this will help you or not, but I have the same case and processor. With my OC at 4.6, with my RX360 kit I am usually in the low to mid 30C. The highest I ever see it is in the low 40s


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MOFFYOSO;13840867*
> No I'm just trying to see if I did something to my mother board that it won't sleep right. It seemed to work fine before, is that the way it's meant to work or what? And why would the drive not be there any more just makes no sence.


Sleep is a known issue. Don't do it.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackBauer24;13826640*
> These USB ports are the glitchiest POS I have ever seen. Every week I have to switch my Mouse/Keyboard/Printer from the lower ports to the upper ones. I've tried uninstalling/reinstalling drivers and even a complete restore. Should have stayed with a tried and true Gigabyte. Never buying another ASUS board again.


Sorry to here that. Mine work fine. RMA it if you need to. I really like this board.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kionic;13846112*
> Im gettin debug 30 code. Does anyone know what this is? Im getting no video on my end.


Not at my comp right now. Look at the manual (you can download a PDF version if you want. It should be linked in OP).


----------



## sgt.killla

im not sure exactly if this is the right place to ask this question but, i plan on get the ASUS MAXIMUS IV EXTREME and was considering a dual boot windows 7/mac os x

does any one know if this motherboard would work with a hackintosh installation?


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgt.killla;13848797*
> im not sure exactly if this is the right place to ask this question but, i plan on get the ASUS MAXIMUS IV EXTREME and was considering a dual boot windows 7/mac os x
> 
> does any one know if this motherboard would work with a hackintosh installation?


I suppose if you got the right parts and dongle, it would, but I have no practical knowledge and could not say for sure.


----------



## Dannygel

Hi all!

I'm in the process of building a new rig for myself, the MIVE arrived yesterday







I'm still having trouble deciding what GPUs to go with. I really would like to SLI 2 Asus 580 GTX DCUII cards, but I'm not sure if they'll fit on the board in the 1st and 3rd PCI-E slots. I know they'll definitely fit on the 1st and last PCI-E slots, but slots 2 and 4 run through the NF200 chip, so I'd be getting x8/x16.

The reason for running SLI is because I've got three 24" screens, each running at 1920x1200.

Has anyone tried putting the 580 GTX DCUII cards into the 1st and 3rd slots? Any advice? Any photos? Anything?

Oh, the case I've got is the HAF X, if that helps. The cards should fit in the case just fine.


----------



## megs8888

Hi everyone sorry I am after some help its taken me 3 months to mod my case and I have finally added all water cooling and started BUT!! When i start I have nothing displaying on my monitor (tested ok) ie bios screen. I have cleared CMOS and still i get nothing except error A2 !!??

I also have the VGA led red light and boot device LED in red?

Also the Mobo beeps 1 long 3 short then 1 long 4 short??

I have tried everything and no joy as far as im aware the A2 mean ide detect??

The components I have are as follows
Mobo as mentioned 
GB gtx580
Ram = Corsair Vengeance DDr3 CMZ16GX3M4A1600C9B 4 x 4gb sticks ( I can only put one in 3rd slot from the left otherwise error code 45?)
1000w corsair psu 
i72600k

any assistance would be greatly appreciated i am at a loose end and feel like throwing everything out the window! thanks in advance.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i know it's a pain, but have you tried to remove the board from the case and boot into window outside of the case? like the board on a box?
have you opened the manual and looked at the beep codes to determine what the beeps are referring to?


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aicha;13841653*
> I have everything on max power and even no Screensaver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0% power saving ! I think Planet hates me


Omg you really crack me up dude







:thumb: rep + for teh lulz








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo;13846944*
> Not sure if this will help you or not, but I have the same case and processor. With my OC at 4.6, with my RX360 kit I am usually in the low to mid 30C. The highest I ever see it is in the low 40s


Thanks!


----------



## aicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;13866800*
> Omg you really crack me up dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb: rep + for teh lulz


sweet dude . :applaud:thanx:applaud:


----------



## Milfstick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *megs8888*


Hi everyone sorry I am after some help its taken me 3 months to mod my case and I have finally added all water cooling and started BUT!! When i start I have nothing displaying on my monitor (tested ok) ie bios screen. I have cleared CMOS and still i get nothing except error A2 !!??

I also have the VGA led red light and boot device LED in red?

Also the Mobo beeps 1 long 3 short then 1 long 4 short??

I have tried everything and no joy as far as im aware the A2 mean ide detect??

The components I have are as follows
Mobo as mentioned 
GB gtx580
Ram = Corsair Vengeance DDr3 CMZ16GX3M4A1600C9B 4 x 4gb sticks ( I can only put one in 3rd slot from the left otherwise error code 45?)
1000w corsair psu 
i72600k

any assistance would be greatly appreciated i am at a loose end and feel like throwing everything out the window! thanks in advance.


Hey dude read your manual ..sounds like your graphics card has died and for the ram have you tried just using one stick at a time. I would suggest trying another vid card sort out that problem first.... hmmmm maybe your board is a dud but i doubt it


----------



## Barso

I noticed today that the boot led or the vga led were red but only for a few minutes when I turned my PC on.
The led turned off and everything appears to be okay but should I be worried?
Thanks.


----------



## aicha

I Got ERROR 10 ! should I be worried or should I buy a new CPU ?


----------



## JKad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megs8888;13853145*
> and still i get nothing except error A2 !!??


I can't speak to all of the codes you are getting but see if this helps:
I just build a system around the M4E MB. I benched it first with only memory, cpu, cpu cooler, video card connected to the monitor, keyboard, mouse and power supply attached. I think I got the same error code above. I messed with this for 2 days and was just about to send it back. No video at all; it was like the monitor wasn't plugged into a video card. I won't go through everything I did to determine the problem but you can bet it was extensive.
Finally I thought, if it's looking for a ide device/boot disk, let's give it one. Problem--no spare disks with operating system. Then I thought sure there are; use a flash drive or a cd with a bootable system. So, I plugged my BD disk in the MB and put a CD with a bootable system in it and voila!!! It goes through the boot sequence and after a long period of blank screen, it goes right to the EUFI!
I think my problem was caused by benching the MB without a HD. I've done this before but guess this board doesn't deal with that very well.
YMMV


----------



## Cranky000

Hey guys im a regular visitor to this page as i am, buying this card hopefully very soon... I think i have already read it one of my previous visits but this board wont utilise the i7 2600K built in graphics will it, caus there is no port on the back....

Can someone confirm this...

And is there a PCI plug in or adaptor that will do the same job... Its not gunna change my desicion on the board or CPU i just want to know everything.

EDIT 1: Tunapiano, the LAN link doesnt work in the title post.... just thought you should know...

Also brings me to another little question, why are there 2 LAN ports on here, i have two networks in the house can i connect to both ???? or is it like a back up port


----------



## psyside

What board/card man?


----------



## Cranky000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;13905792*
> What board man?


The Asus M4E... sorry just re read


----------



## LookN4Me707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cranky000;13905299*
> Hey guys im a regular visitor to this page as i am, buying this card hopefully very soon... I think i have already read it one of my previous visits but this board wont utilise the i7 2600K built in graphics will it, caus there is no port on the back....
> 
> Can someone confirm this...


No, this board won't support the on built in graphics on the 2600k with out a video card because there are no ports. You hit it on the head with your question.









Not sure on the rest of the questions though haven't had mine built but for a week now and only had about and hour to run it before I had to leave it. (G/f agro is a monster, don't piss off the pregnant)


----------



## Cranky000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LookN4Me707;13909495*
> No, this board won't support the on built in graphics on the 2600k with out a video card because there are no ports. You hit it on the head with your question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure on the rest of the questions though haven't had mine built but for a week now and only had about and hour to run it before I had to leave it. (G/f agro is a monster, don't piss off the pregnant)


Damn right man... lets face it g/f's have to come first, its not that we always want them too but they have to... Thanks for clarifying =]#


----------



## kzinti1

Is this a decent OC? I'm really just trying to get started.
I'll change my sig in a few.
Notice the Max Temps. This is with a new Prolimatech Genesis. I'll watercool a little later.


----------



## Jobotoo

It looks decent to me. Congrats!


----------



## kzinti1

Thank you. It's been running like this for over 24 hours. I did a restart to Disable C3/C6, whatever they are. It's something I read in another forum to try.
I think I'll just leave it alone until I get the water system ready.


----------



## JackBauer24

Fixed my USB issues by plugging a 4 pin molex to the EZ_PLUG_1.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JackBauer24*


Fixed my USB issues by plugging a 4 pin molex to the EZ_PLUG_1.


Yeah, you gotta use the plugs. Make sure you use both.


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

A noob question. Where can I enable XMP profile? I am using G.skill 2133 mhz both on black slots.









Edit: nvd problems solved.


----------



## JackBauer24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo;13923103*
> Yeah, you gotta use the plugs. Make sure you use both.


I scoured the net to figure out the reason for my USB problems. Didn't surprise me that the manual said nothing about plugging in both.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackBauer24;13927632*
> I scoured the net to figure out the reason for my USB problems. Didn't surprise me that the manual said nothing about plugging in both.


I think I read about it here. And I hate how and where the plugs are located. /shrug

But besides that, this board has been pretty great.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

My board came with BIOS v1204, do I need to flash to a newer one? I don't have any issues, that's not why I'm asking, but will I notice much of a difference if I switch to 1409?


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


My board came with BIOS v1204, do I need to flash to a newer one? I don't have any issues, that's not why I'm asking, but will I notice much of a difference if I switch to 1409?


I noticed more features in the Bios when I updated, but as far as overclocking goes, I am exactly the same. If you do update the bios all of your setting will be reset.


----------



## Hambone07si

VCCSA/IO.. Is this System Agent like on other boards or is this the VCCIO? I know your not supposed to change the System Agent, but need to adjust VCCIO for higher ram frequencies. I have the M4E-Z and don't see the VCCIO voltage option. On all my other P67 boards I was messing with the System Agent was .925v, on this board my VCCSA/IO is at 1.065v.. Not sure here??


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si;13940488*
> VCCSA/IO.. Is this System Agent like on other boards or is this the VCCIO? I know your not supposed to change the System Agent, but need to adjust VCCIO for higher ram frequencies. I have the M4E-Z and don't see the VCCIO voltage option. On all my other P67 boards I was messing with the System Agent was .925v, on this board my VCCSA/IO is at 1.065v.. Not sure here??


Some info:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/942852-want-lower-sandy-bridge-voltage-please.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;12411669*
> Be patient with me since english is not my native language.
> 
> So far i have been able to lower my voltage from 1.520v to 1.456v stable @ 5.1ghz. how did i do it?
> 
> i got my sandy bridge on release day and have been overclocking, trying to find out a stable highest clock with lowest voltage. People might think that it is easy but is not cause is to much time consuming. You are never satisfy with your speed cause you want you reach a new safe limit of it.
> 
> after trying so many thing and having a good batch (i know it doesnt matter much) i couldn't understand why everyone was beatting my voltage.
> 
> The problem lies in the RAM and VCCIO voltage. Sandy bridge overclocking seems to be afected by ram (size and overclocking) and VCCIO volage somehow. i see that must overclocker can achive higher core/lower voltage with only 4gb (2x2gb) while people with (2x4gb) can also reach it but with higher voltage (core voltage).
> 
> i started tweaking with all voltage. i spend 2 entire days doing this, enabling and disabling, prime95 and all. I found out that if you have 8gb and overclocking your ram is limiting to have a stable overclock with lower voltage and you might think is the CPU fault.
> 
> After working with all the voltage my motherboard has to offer, i went back to VCCIO voltage (every other voltage on auto) and notice that if i decreased it my overclocking at same VCORE would become instable (0.800v). BUT increasing VCCIO BECAME STABLE AT LOWER VCORE. i was able to decrease my vcore from 1.520v to 1.456v by increasing VCCIO voltage to 1.18V. Do not go overboard on VCCIO voltage and try to maintain 1.2v or lower.
> 
> Before my pc would not boot 5.1ghz with 1.48V and now i'm prime95 4 hours stable with 1.456v. I even think that i can go even lower.
> 
> Please do not bash my post just trying to help because that is why we are here right...


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jobotoo*


I noticed more features in the Bios when I updated, but as far as overclocking goes, I am exactly the same. If you do update the bios all of your setting will be reset.


Thanks for the response, I hang where I am for now.

Haha, 1337 post!


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Some info:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ge-please.html


I see that with the Deluxe board, but on the M4E there is no VCCIO voltage. Only VCCSA/IO. I know I shouldn't mess with the SA. Just wondering if the VCCSA/IO is the same as VCCIO or if anyone knows on the M4E. Thanks for posting tho.


----------



## aicha

I have one missing driver - pci simple communications controller - any help will be much appreciated !!!! thanks


----------



## LookN4Me707

I have fully installed by board and done some cable management only to come to the conclusion that my ASUS MEIV is not registering my WD Black Caviar HDD. My board is Rev 3.0 so I shouldn't be suffering from the SATA III defect that was plaguing the boards before. This drive is my data drive and so I am still fully functional with Windows 7 Ultimate. I thought I read somewhere in this thread that I needed to switch something around in order for the motherboard to recognize the drives that were plugged into the Sata III slots.

I won't list my parts for the fact that they are listed in my sig but would greatly appreciate any help as this is not something that I want to be stuck with if the board is for some reason defective. My primary drive for the moment is a WD 300g Velociraptor which will be swapped out for an OCZ Vertex 3 120 GB SSD.

Thanks in advance for any helpful tips.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LookN4Me707*


I have fully installed by board and done some cable management only to come to the conclusion that my ASUS MEIV is not registering my WD Black Caviar HDD. My board is Rev 3.0 so I shouldnâ€™t be suffering from the SATA III defect that was plaguing the boards before. This drive is my data drive and so I am still fully functional with Windows 7 Ultimate. I thought I read somewhere in this thread that I needed to switch something around in order for the motherboard to recognize the drives that were plugged into the Sata III slots.

I wonâ€™t list my parts for the fact that they are listed in my sig but would greatly appreciate any help as this is not something that I want to be stuck with if the board is for some reason defective. My primary drive for the moment is a WD 300g Velociraptor which will be swapped out for an OCZ Vertex 3 120 GB SSD.

Thanks in advance for any helpful tips.


Does it show in the boot tab in the bios?


----------



## Hambone07si

Or can you see it in Control panel/Admin tools/Computer managment/Storage/Disk management?

Like this


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

Question. Is there a way to shutdown 2 usb from the 6 from the bios? I don't like them aside the e-z plug.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LookN4Me707;13943175*
> I have fully installed by board and done some cable management only to come to the conclusion that my ASUS MEIV is not registering my WD Black Caviar HDD. My board is Rev 3.0 so I shouldn't be suffering from the SATA III defect that was plaguing the boards before. This drive is my data drive and so I am still fully functional with Windows 7 Ultimate. I thought I read somewhere in this thread that I needed to switch something around in order for the motherboard to recognize the drives that were plugged into the Sata III slots.
> 
> I won't list my parts for the fact that they are listed in my sig but would greatly appreciate any help as this is not something that I want to be stuck with if the board is for some reason defective. My primary drive for the moment is a WD 300g Velociraptor which will be swapped out for an OCZ Vertex 3 120 GB SSD.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any helpful tips.


Which Sata III do you gave it plugged in to? Do you have those ports enabled in Bios?


----------



## Snelling

Just joined the party with my Maximus


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

Anyone? Know the location of pci-bus 12 and 13 on the Asus Maximus 4 Extreme? These thing aren't writted at forum or manual!!


----------



## LookN4Me707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChocoboLIVE;13945185*
> Anyone? Know the location of pci-bus 12 and 13 on the Asus Maximus 4 Extreme? These thing aren't writted at forum or manual!!


I use a driver update programs so I never know where to find drivers, its actually one of the main reasons why i got the program.


----------



## LookN4Me707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si;13943287*
> Or can you see it in Control panel/Admin tools/Computer managment/Storage/Disk management?


No, it does not appear in the disk management. But does show up in the bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo;13943746*
> Which Sata III do you gave it plugged in to? Do you have those ports enabled in Bios?


It is plugged into the red sata plugs next to the 24pin ATX plug.


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LookN4Me707;13946083*
> No, it does not appear in the disk management. But does show up in the bios.
> 
> It is plugged into the red sata plugs next to the 24pin ATX plug.


Marvel Sata sucks, connect the red one that is on lower section(p67 sata ftw). Also slot that is closest to board is number 2 btw. And use Intel RSA(?) driver.


----------



## LookN4Me707

I plugged the HDD into SATA6G_1 and have made sure it is enabled in the bios. Still no luck with it showing up once I get into windows. I did notice that it shows up in my device manager but that is the only place it shows.

It is not showing up in the:
Control Panel\Administrative Tools\Computer managment/Storage/Disk management.

Any more ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Reddeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LookN4Me707;13946775*
> I plugged the HDD into SATA6G_1 and have made sure it is enabled in the bios. Still no luck with it showing up once I get into windows. I did notice that it shows up in my device manager but that is the only place it shows.
> 
> It is not showing up in the:
> Control Panel\Administrative Tools\Computer managment/Storage/Disk management.
> 
> Any more ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


You need to partition it in the disk manager, but if it is not showing up in there it may be not properly connected to the motherboard.


----------



## LookN4Me707

I changed to IDE and works perfect now. Thanks to everyone for your suggestions and help. Something so simple caused me such headache, I'm gonna sit in the corner now.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LookN4Me707;13959671*
> I changed to IDE and works perfect now. Thanks to everyone for your suggestions and help. Something so simple caused me such headache, I'm gonna sit in the corner now.


Glad you figured it out. Sometimes things just don't click, until they do. I remember on a build a while back I couldn't figure out why it wouldn't work for a couple days . . . I finally figured out it was due to one cable being backwards!!!


----------



## psyside

Hello guys, slightly offtopic.

But i would like to share my experience with you guys, regarding running 1.65v Dimms on SB platforms, so here it is.

*Please wait for a site operator to respond.*

You are now chatting with 'Salem'

Salem: Hello. Thank you for using the Intel Customer Chat Support service. We are glad to be of service. How may I help you?

Marijan: Hello,
: I bought an Asus P67 motherboard 2 days ago, now im looking for good ram for my processor.

Marijan: As far as i know the I7xxx Sandy Bridge series are rated to use 1.5v memory.

Marijan : So if anyone is using 1.65v DImms does he stress the IMC (the memory controller) of the processor to much? i hear it would kill the processor, or degrade it significantly?

Salem:* I confirm the CPU itself is not tolerant to higher than 1.5v.*

Salem: "Intel recommends using memory that adheres to the Jedec memory specification for DDR3 memory which is *1.5 volts, plus or minus 5%*. *Anything over this will damage the processor or significantly reduce the processor life span.*

Marijan : Thanks alot that's what i wanted to hear.

Salem: Sure!
Salem: Is there anything else I might be of assistance to you, today?

Marijan : its ok thanks, : bye.


----------



## aicha

So am I overcooking with my RAM ????







There She is :


----------



## .210930

I bought the last,

ASUS Maximus IV Extreme B3

from TigerDirect last week.

So glad to see so many Owners of this sweet mobo!!!!!!!


----------



## kamicase_bb

who can help me ?
my friend bought maximus 4 extreme + 2600k + gskill ripjaws X 1600Mhz
Motherboard show debug error 30

whats this problem ?


----------



## xioros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamicase_bb;13972251*
> who can help me ?
> my friend bought maximus 4 extreme + 2600k + gskill ripjaws X 1600Mhz
> Motherboard show debug error 30
> 
> whats this problem ?


Hi,
I had this too,
Reseat the RAM and make sure you push em deep enough , that fixed it for me on my rig :
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/1010073-build-log-singularity-projection-56k-warning.html

also : try to clear the Cmos


----------



## kamicase_bb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xioros;13972293*
> Hi,
> I had this too,
> Reseat the RAM and make sure you push em deep enough , that fixed it for me on my rig :
> http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/1010073-build-log-singularity-projection-56k-warning.html
> 
> also : try to clear the Cmos


thanks man
tomorrow i will go for there house and i will try to solv this issue
any more suggestion


----------



## HandOfAnubis

I just got this board a few weeks ago. I love it. When I get home I will get the required specs to sign up...SSSSHHH I am at work right now lol! I got a hell of a deal, 208 bucks open box from newegg. Had the original packaging and everything, I lucked out as I had just recieved an open box R3E from them and it was warped, just thrown into another box with 1 layer of bubble wrap, needless to say it was RMA'd, almost didnt go for the open box Maximus but it was too good to pass up and I am glad I did!


----------



## aawitek

I just finished my build with the Extreme-Z model, and I am getting an AA debug error code. Is there a problem, if so what can I do to fix it?


----------



## HandOfAnubis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aawitek;13978928*
> I just finished my build with the Extreme-Z model, and I am getting an AA debug error code. Is there a problem, if so what can I do to fix it?


I was reading this somewhere amd they said take out your ram and re-seat it and be sure to push them in snuggly all the way and try again...


----------



## justin85

Can someone walk me through the entire process of getting my ram back up to 1866 its at stock 1333 atm. I'm new with all this


----------



## LookN4Me707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justin85;13979974*
> Can someone walk me through the entire process of getting my ram back up to 1866 its at stock 1333 atm. I'm new with all this


I have the same problem and am working on figuring it out if you don't get a response before I figure it out I will pass on the info.

P.S. Funny your name is my name and we have similar builds lol.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Set To 1866









Set Dram Voltage









Set timings (the one's in the pic might not work for you, try default timings 1st)


----------



## LookN4Me707

Yep, that's how you do it. Thanks for the help I forgot I did it the other day just couldn't remember the order.


----------



## LookN4Me707

What debug code does your mobo display while running your system? Mine has been running AA and I just thought that it was fine to run with that code. Until the previous poster said something about the memory needing to be reseated.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

AA = All Awesome !!


----------



## aawitek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;13983545*
> AA = All Awesome !!


Good. That is what the debug code should state in the manual. Thanks!


----------



## Milfstick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;13982931*
> Set To 1866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set Dram Voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set timings (the one's in the pic might not work for you, try default timings 1st)


Gee wiz 1.8v for the ram and 1.55 for the cpu how long should we expect our gear to last? if these volts are ok i could push my pc even further or at least get a couple of hours gaming. Im using gskill stock 2200 999,27 at 1.65v just how far could i push it? I've used the bclk to reach my ram speed is this correct?


----------



## Milfstick

Just want to add to my last post Im cooling with water >>>.ahhh piece and quiet..... id recommend water cooling to anyone


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milfstick;13987331*
> Gee wiz 1.8v for the ram and 1.55 for the cpu how long should we expect our gear to last? if these volts are ok i could push my pc even further or at least get a couple of hours gaming. Im using gskill stock 2200 999,27 at 1.65v just how far could i push it? I've used the bclk to reach my ram speed is this correct?


the pics where for reference. not my pics but a team mate of mine.
you can use bclk to increase your memory if you like. i use g.skill 6-8-6-24 1600 kit, and use the 2133 strap and a multi of x52 and increase bclk in winders to get mem to 2100+


----------



## HandOfAnubis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LookN4Me707;13982452*
> I have the same problem and am working on figuring it out if you don't get a response before I figure it out I will pass on the info.
> 
> P.S. Funny your name is my name and we have similar builds lol.


Scary, as my name is Justin as well lol!


----------



## aicha

Quote:
Originally Posted by XtremeCuztoms 
AA = All Awesome !! 
Quote:



Originally Posted by *aawitek*


Good. That is what the debug code should state in the manual. Thanks!










I'm happy with this answ.







AA has been there since my first boot . There should be a AA debug code Club here


----------



## aicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunapiano;12733550*
> Mine shows AA on the LED


Is that AA still on ?


----------



## Bamboozled

Hi, does the Asus Maximus IV Extreme have enough space for dual SLI'd GTX 580s, a Creative Sound Card, and a Gaming network card? There are only 4 PCIe slots, and I think hooking up the video cards will cover another pcie...

If there is space / anybody has experience with this configuration, do both the network card (killer 2100) and the sound card work?


----------



## justin85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HandOfAnubis*


Scary, as my name is Justin as well lol!


Wow 3 of us and all close builds. Thanks for the help too!


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

Found out sub 5 usb instead of 6 because of the 24-pin rail are being somehow twisted... I request to change entire line. Those protectors are hella fragile when using enclose enviroment and you can't tell when you break them.


----------



## Bamboozled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bamboozled;14006880*
> Hi, does the Asus Maximus IV Extreme have enough space for dual SLI'd GTX 580s, a Creative Sound Card, and a Gaming network card? There are only 4 PCIe slots, and I think hooking up the video cards will cover another pcie...
> 
> If there is space / anybody has experience with this configuration, do both the network card (killer 2100) and the sound card work?


Anyone here have experience with this setup?


----------



## LookN4Me707

Bamboozled, I don't have an answer for you but you may want to state whether you have a 3 slot or a 2 slot GTX 580. That may bring more people to answer your questions.

As far I can tell just by looking at my mobo, there is no way for me to fit another GTX 580 and 2 more cards. But someone may have a different configuration and it may work. I have a 3 slot GTX 580 so I'll be lucky just to fit my second one in and maybe a sound card. Hope that helps at least a little.


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bamboozled*


Anyone here have experience with this setup?


Lol have you checked pci card compatibility. At Asus IV Maximus there is only 1 pcix1(slot that is nearby processor). So you can fit network card there. But you can't use Creative card that design to run at pcix1.


----------



## kzinti1

Don't forget the single slot EVGA GeForce GTX 580 FTW Hydro Copper 2!


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

Anyone are good with good with this board? I didn't receive any good answer from my call. The first post from the users lead only to cpu bsod. >.>


----------



## HandOfAnubis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bamboozled*


Hi, does the Asus Maximus IV Extreme have enough space for dual SLI'd GTX 580s, a Creative Sound Card, and a Gaming network card? There are only 4 PCIe slots, and I think hooking up the video cards will cover another pcie...

If there is space / anybody has experience with this configuration, do both the network card (killer 2100) and the sound card work?


I have seen a pic with a sound card in between 2x 580's in SLI, I will see if I can find it on here again, But I do not thing you will be able to do the tri SLI with the Sound Card and the NIC card as well, but you can go with the NIC card and use the onboard sound as long as you arent an audiophile lol!!


----------



## Bamboozled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HandOfAnubis;14034443*
> I have seen a pic with a sound card in between 2x 580's in SLI, I will see if I can find it on here again, But I do not thing you will be able to do the tri SLI with the Sound Card and the NIC card as well, but you can go with the NIC card and use the onboard sound as long as you arent an audiophile lol!!


Awesome! so hopefully I can fit the sound card between the dual sli and put the network card in the pci 1 spot by the cpu.


----------



## xanqwertyuiop

Have any of guys had this issue after updating the bios?

It tries to boot, reaches 62 on the debug LED

62 - Installation of the PCH Runtime Services

Then dies, then it starts again a few seconds later, with no debug codes showing and seemingly does nothing.

Tried clearing the CMOS, removing the battery and all that jive but nothing seems to work.

Anyone here got any idea?

Thanks


----------



## Dannygel

Hello fellow MIVE owners!

I have a couple problems, both Grade A _idiot_ problems, one of which doesn't really have much to do with the motherboard itself, but I figured while I'm posting I may as well ask.

Problem 1: I've got two 2tb WD Caviar Blacks in the setup. Now I've tried to set them up in a RAID 0 and this is my first time doing a RAID. From what I understand, there shouldn't be a limit with how many volumes I can set up. Or rather, there should be a limit, but it shouldn't be only two volumes (correct me if I'm wrong on this).

I'm stuck with only being able to create two volumes using the Intel controller. What happens is once I create the initial volume, I can't set the size of the second volume I try to make. It automatically uses up the remainder of the space. Is this normal? Or am I a collossal moron and don't know what I'm doing?

Problem 2: When I *did* set up the RAID 0 with only two volumes, one being a 500gb OS/game&program volume with a small stripe size, and the other being a 3.1tb "storage" volume with the recommended stripe size, the problem I ran into is both the hard drives sounding like they're chewing bits of metal and broken glass. Very loudly. In my ear. So much noise!

I installed the OS, tried to use it, every time any kind of hdd activity happened, the noise came back. Hard drives do make noise when they're active, I understand that and I recognize the noise. What I was getting is the typical hdd noise, only amplified tenfold. There is no noise when idle.

So I freaked out, removed the RAID 0 and installed Win 7 on one hard drive at a time with the second being plugged in as just a data HDD. Tried different cables, tried seating them in different spots in the case. It took a while.. Lo and behold, the noise is gone! Well, not gone, just barely audible, like it should be.

My conclusion is that the raid 0 setup is somehow responsible.

My question is, why the hell would that happen? Again, is this normal?

I'm a complete 'tard when it comes to RAID setups in general, so ANY amount of help would be apreciated.

Thanks fellas!


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

Question, is there a reason why it won't boot through monitor if I put pcie x16 Lane switch off.


----------



## HandOfAnubis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xanqwertyuiop;14037538*
> Have any of guys had this issue after updating the bios?
> 
> It tries to boot, reaches 62 on the debug LED
> 
> 62 - Installation of the PCH Runtime Services
> 
> Then dies, then it starts again a few seconds later, with no debug codes showing and seemingly does nothing.
> 
> Tried clearing the CMOS, removing the battery and all that jive but nothing seems to work.
> 
> Anyone here got any idea?
> 
> Thanks


I just updated my bios to 1409 with no problems at all. Did you clear it and load defaults before you updated to the new bios?


----------



## psyside

Can anyone tell me how to flash BIOS for this mobo, step by step? thanks alot!

P.S. *I know how to update BIOS* but i want to absolutely best and most safest/stable - real way to do the flash, i know the way for Gigabyte mobos (turn off psu, clear cmos etc) but i'm not sure its same for the UEFI/Asus, thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Barso

Go into bios and return the settings to default.
Boot back into bios and flash from a usb stick.
Return to bios and set your OC.
Very easy but don't update bios from OS.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barso;14068508*
> Go into bios and return the settings to default.
> Boot back into bios and flash from a usb stick.
> Return to bios and set your OC.
> Very easy but don't update bios from OS.


Thanks Barso, but i already know that basic things, i was thinking about turning off psu and clearing cmos etc, is it working the same way for the P67 series/UEFI?


----------



## anand00x

Can someone please provide me with the Raid 0 drivers for the asus maxims iv. I have misplaced my cd and am trying to set a raid array with 2 vertex 3 120GB on SATA III ports. Greatly appreciated.

I am at the following steps:


----------



## DEEBS808

I don't have this MOBO but I plan to purchase in a few day.This will be my first build and I am Happy so far with all my parts.Cant wait to have everything here and start my actual building.


----------



## kzinti1

I was checking Task Manager for junk and ran across GPUTweakit.exe and found it under ASUS ROG Connect Plus as GPU Tweakit Server. It has a tab to open and one to run it. Neither works. What is it and should I erase it from the folder it's in?
The frame around GPU-Z has been flashing in time with its refresh rate ever since I installed it on this new (sig) build. Could GPUTweakit have anything to do with this? The GPU-Z frame has never flashed on any of my other builds.


----------



## Silverlake

I own this board, but I don't know where to see the BIOS version. So I'll wait until I got the version then will apply the membership.

So far this is a nice board to have with.


----------



## Mactox

Have mine ordered yesterday along with a 2600k, 8GB Ripjaws and 120GB Vertex 3 SSD

Looking forward to the performance increase/clocking potential


----------



## Silverlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunapiano;12477339*
> 
> *LAN*
> Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver 16.0


The link provided from this quote said "Page Not Found"


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverlake;14118318*
> The link provided from this quote said "Page Not Found"


The OP are outdated. Gone missing since 1 Juni 2011. Also I am using version 17 atm.









Edit: Also the problems I found which such as usb problem are easily fixed. But this topic neat out of nowhere. Basicly Newbie > Expert in OCN. xD


----------



## Silverlake

I think this will confirm my membership.









http://i51.tinypic.com/2repjcl.png


----------



## Mesmero

Hey,

Not sure if this got solved but for the people with LAN issues on windows 7 try using this version of Microsoft fix it. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/910336

worked for me on a new install.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Just bought one of these OB for $210


----------



## HandOfAnubis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverlake;14108910*
> I own this board, but I don't know where to see the BIOS version. So I'll wait until I got the version then will apply the membership.
> 
> So far this is a nice board to have with.


If you log into your Bios before you log in you can check the Bios version there, or you can install the CPU-Z ROG edition that came with your board and click on mainboard to get your Bios version. I am running 1409...


----------



## WorldExclusive

Does anyone have the LED error code list for the M4E???


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;14130723*
> Does anyone have the LED error code list for the M4E???


the one in the manual?


----------



## SimpleTech

For those that care, I have an updated list of latest BIOSes and drivers for your board in my sig. Seems like the OP hasn't done much in the past few months.


----------



## Silverlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;14130723*
> Does anyone have the LED error code list for the M4E???


Do you mean the list for reading the number on the mobo?
I think it is in the manual of the mobo, the red book.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hand of Anubis*
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Silverlake View Post
> I own this board, but I don't know where to see the BIOS version. So I'll wait until I got the version then will apply the membership.
> 
> So far this is a nice board to have with.
> If you log into your Bios before you log in you can check the Bios version there, or you can install the CPU-Z ROG edition that came with your board and click on mainboard to get your Bios version. I am running 1409...


Yeah, I submit the application (waw application ckckck) to fill the list. My BIOS version is also 1409. I just update it from 1303. With version 1409 my motherboard stable at 4,8 GHz with temp idle 29, load 74.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;14130767*
> the one in the manual?


Ok, found it for the first time. Thanks


----------



## zwibi

Just bought the MIVE. I'm pretty excited. My new rig is on the way and I will be posting pics soon.


----------



## HandOfAnubis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;14089971*
> I was checking Task Manager for junk and ran across GPUTweakit.exe and found it under ASUS ROG Connect Plus as GPU Tweakit Server. It has a tab to open and one to run it. Neither works. What is it and should I erase it from the folder it's in?
> The frame around GPU-Z has been flashing in time with its refresh rate ever since I installed it on this new (sig) build. Could GPUTweakit have anything to do with this? The GPU-Z frame has never flashed on any of my other builds.


I am still trying to get that to work myself. I believe this is for you to use another pc/laptop, or even a smart phone to OC and monitor your boards settings etc. You can do it by USB cable for PC's and bluetooth for say an Android phone. I was playing with this a little last night but still looking into it. If I can get it running ill let you know!


----------



## aicha

has anyone tested the new Maximus IV Extreme 1850 Beta Bios ???


----------



## HandOfAnubis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aicha;14137550*
> has anyone tested the new Maximus IV Extreme 1850 Beta Bios ???


I just saw that last night, I didnt get a chance to load it up but I was going to try it out. Says improved stability I believe...


----------



## Nyt Ryda

I just installed my board (Max IV Xtreme but the Z68 version) and whenever I boot it gives me BSOD. It can boot into BIOS and gets to the Windows 7 start screen but then BSOD's and restarts . Whats is the problem ? I tried with one stick of RAM and with diferent RAM's and I cant seem to see the problem . It happens on either of the HDD's I try it on .
Should I RMA the mobo ? Could it not be the CPU ? Or driver conflicts on the HDD's as they have my previous LGA1366 drivers ?


----------



## 636cc of fury

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?272933-3D01-on-ASUS-Sandy-Bridge-motherboard&p=4899498#post4899498

Here is a 3DMark01 specific bios, there is three bios one for the MIVE, one for the MIVE Z, and the MIVE Gene and they all add about 3-3.5 points on 3DMark 01, benchers enjoy:thumb:


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyt Ryda;14138677*
> I just installed my board (Max IV Xtreme but the Z68 version) and whenever I boot it gives me BSOD. It can boot into BIOS and gets to the Windows 7 start screen but then BSOD's and restarts . Whats is the problem ? I tried with one stick of RAM and with diferent RAM's and I cant seem to see the problem . It happens on either of the HDD's I try it on .
> Should I RMA the mobo ? Could it not be the CPU ? Or driver conflicts on the HDD's as they have my previous LGA1366 drivers ?


Are you trying to boot an old install of Windows 7? If so, try to disable AHCI for all SATA channels. They are enabled by default.


----------



## Mactox

Added to the list, installed my MIVE yesterday. Only problem I'm having with it atm is that I'm getting these random lockups/freezes during idle/normal use ...

either because I lost the bet by getting an OCZ Vertex 3 or the board itself is causing it. Though I let it run the whole night without a problem, but when I started using it in the morning it froze again. At first I thought it was some problem with the "sleep" mode of my external USB2.0 drive ... the computer froze up at the moment the PC was getting that drive out of sleep. But after disabling the drive the problem still happened.

I already read some things about the Vertex 3 here which I will try out this evening when I get home. I also switched the memory around, but haven't tested yet if that solved it ... at this moment my guess is that it will be the SSD









Aside from that, when it's running ... it's running great







a whopping 7,7 (cpu+mem, rest is 7,9) score in the Windows rating thingy which should be maxed out when I properly clocked this bad boy. But for now I'm trying to solve the freezing problem.


----------



## Goshred025

wrong One sorry


----------



## psyside

@Mactox, Turn on high performance power plan in Control panel, turn off sleep and see if the issues still occur.


----------



## sleepergsr

does anyone know why the maximus IV board is stuck on error code 2E? Memory initialization. Confi guring memory...thats the error code for the board.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

I just got my board and I have a question. Where do I mount the thermal sensors, preferably? Or do you guys not use it at all?


----------



## Al plants Corn

Don't even bother with it bro. Doesn't really help anything. The only temps you really need to know are the usual cpu/gpu/etc.

Mine should be here Tuesday. Will probably wait to redo my system until next weekend however.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Alright, I didn't put it on either. I just need a reservoir housing for my MCP 655 now







My EK 250 reservoir wont fit in my case now since the ME4 is wider than my ud3p.


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*


Don't even bother with it bro. Doesn't really help anything. The only temps you really need to know are the usual cpu/gpu/etc.


Why? its nice to know case and other temps as well


----------



## aicha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mactox*


Added to the list, installed my MIVE yesterday. Only problem I'm having with it atm is that I'm getting these random lockups/freezes during idle/normal use ...

either because I lost the bet by getting an OCZ Vertex 3 or the board itself is causing it. Though I let it run the whole night without a problem, but when I started using it in the morning it froze again. At first I thought it was some problem with the "sleep" mode of my external USB2.0 drive ... the computer froze up at the moment the PC was getting that drive out of sleep. But after disabling the drive the problem still happened.

I already read some things about the Vertex 3 here which I will try out this evening when I get home. I also switched the memory around, but haven't tested yet if that solved it ... at this moment my guess is that it will be the SSD









Aside from that, when it's running ... it's running great







a whopping 7,7 (cpu+mem, rest is 7,9) score in the Windows rating thingy which should be maxed out when I properly clocked this bad boy. But for now I'm trying to solve the freezing problem.


I had similar problem , so i flashed BIOS with new beta update , did fresh windows 7 install on my ssd c300 witch is connected to 6 gb/s intel chipset ACHI mode . and i have 1.5 tb HDD for storage witch was connected to intel chipset ACHI and i think this was causing my pc to freeze . it would freeze for like 20-40 sec. on start up or every time i triade to access my download files on HDD , it was doing my head in . So now i connected my HDD to 6 gb/s marwell controlled sata connector IDE mode and it works just fine (for now , as i did this just 2 days ago) hope it will help some one


----------



## Silverlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sleepergsr;14147607*
> does anyone know why the maximus IV board is stuck on error code 2E? Memory initialization. Confi guring memory...thats the error code for the board.


It happened if you have set the memory clock far too high, memory got not enough voltage, or the memory timing is too low. In short, you motherboard cannot load your memory and it stuck there.

Happened to me when I'm trying to overclock my memory and return to normal after i choose standard or XMP mode.


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverlake;14168501*
> It happened if you have set the memory clock far too high, memory got not enough voltage, or the memory timing is too low. In short, you motherboard cannot load your memory and it stuck there.
> 
> Happened to me when I'm trying to overclock my memory and return to normal after i choose standard or XMP mode.


thanks.


----------



## Laxxen.

Hello

I just installed my new Asus Maximus IV Extreme, and i saw that my debug code is AA.
What does that mean?


----------



## zerounleashednl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laxxen.;14176058*
> Hello
> 
> I just installed my new Asus Maximus IV Extreme, and i saw that my debug code is AA.
> What does that mean?


Thats is running perfect! Double A!


----------



## aicha

All Awesome


----------



## Laxxen.

I have another problem with my sound card it's a "Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1tyI", My system cannot detect the sound card at all. i installed it in the x1 sound card in the x16 slot, it worked on my XFX 780i with the x16 slot. But now my system doesn't even detect it.

any suggestions?


----------



## whipple16

I have the same issue with my xonar dx

Worked fine in my gigabyte p67 board but won't even detect on my m4e


----------



## aicha

I had a problem with my Killer2100 - M4E won't detect it , so I just downloaded the driver , Installed and it detected it on restart . works in both x1 and x16 now


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

How do I get started with this monster? I'm not used to this bios and overclocking a SB


----------



## Laxxen.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aicha;14182042*
> I had a problem with my Killer2100 - M4E won't detect it , so I just downloaded the driver , Installed and it detected it on restart . works in both x1 and x16 now


i assume that you mean the driver to the killer2100 correct?

but the problem with my soundcard driver is, if the soundcard is not detected by the system you can't install the driver. It will pop up a alert sign and say like "You don't have this hardware installed on your computer".


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

I just signed up here







am I already part of the club? lol


----------



## Silverlake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*


How do I get started with this monster? I'm not used to this bios and overclocking a SB










For warming up u can use the auto tuning from the AI Suite II that is included in your mobo driver cd.

It will auto overclock your board without any sweat, usually its quite satisfying for a mild overclocker like mine i7-2600k @3,4GHz become @4,631GHz with 104,5 MHz x 45. Without any other tweak.

But when u want to exceed the mild number, time to use the BIOS. You can find some good guide in this forum. I will give you the link that I use that make my rig become 4,8 in no sweat at all later...


----------



## LookN4Me707

Nice the see the forum booming again. I got my rig up and running perfect and haven't been back since but it looks like we got tons of new member so I'm happy to help where I can.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

I've got to 48x multiplier just trying to get it stable. using around 1.37v underload.

If my large FFT fails which do I tweak? I tried upping the dram voltage and VCCIO but didn't help.


----------



## vertex

Hey are Maximus 4 Z-68 MB's allowed around this thread.....


----------



## Silverlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g;14197345*
> I've got to 48x multiplier just trying to get it stable. using around 1.37v underload.
> 
> If my large FFT fails which do I tweak? I tried upping the dram voltage and VCCIO but didn't help.


What i found out that u must tweak the VRAM volatge in the DIGI something in the BIOS.

Mine the last time i oc, i got @4,8 GHz with multiplier 48 and 100MHz. Stable, only a little bit too hot (80 'C or more) because the cooler isn't put well.


----------



## Soundwave

Aloha guys,

Firstly I must apologise for not being an official owner, but that is about to change. After 6 years of being complacent in not doing my tax I have finally done so, and been treated to a very nice cheque. This has lead me to upgrading from a laptop to a beautiful self made system.

My priorities are:
Performance
Looks
Price

I will be playing a plethora of games on dual 24" monitors

After much research I have decided that this is the only mobo for me. My only real issue with doing this is that I cant decide on what graphics cards to run.

Im looking at 2 Asus Matrix GTX 580 in sli ($1260) but am worried that these monsters wont actually fit. If any 1 could answer that question for me I would be very happy and could start my project.

If they don't I would have to go for 2 Asus ATI 6970 in xfire ($710).

Now in your opinion('s) is the increase in performance worth the extra $500ish to go with the GTX's or should I put towards another element of my system.


----------



## psyside

What temp/voltage reading software to use for ME4/Asus mobos? which is *most accurate?*

Real Temp vs Core Temp vs Aida 64 vs AI Suite?

Thanks.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


What temp/voltage reading software to use for ME4/Asus mobos? which is *most accurate?*

Real Temp vs Core Temp vs Aida 64 vs AI Suite?

Thanks.


Real Temp and AIDA64 should be the same and the most accurate.

Core Temp also should report the core temperatures similarly but is still a bit outdated for SB.

I wouldn't even bother with AI Suite. Total garbage unless you want to control fan speeds.

On a side note, I'm selling my M4E in the F/S section for those who are interested.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


Real Temp and AIDA64 should be the same and the most accurate.

Core Temp also should report the core temperatures similarly but is still a bit outdated for SB.

I wouldn't even bother with AI Suite. Total garbage unless you want to control fan speeds.

On a side note, I'm selling my M4E in the F/S section for those who are interested.



HWiNFO is excellent and monitors everything.


----------



## Luxio

I am seriously wondering can an ASUS Maximus IV Extreme fit in a Coolermaster 690 II Advanced ? The E-ATX of the motherboard does not seem compatible with the case's m-ATX/ATX Layout. I must say though that I have seen some people having this setup so I'm asking you all : *IS IT POSSIBLE ?*

-Luxio


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPO.Luxio;14204887*
> I am seriously wondering can an ASUS Maximus IV Extreme fit in a Coolermaster 690 II Advanced ? The E-ATX of the motherboard does not seem compatible with the case's m-ATX/ATX Layout. I must say though that I have seen some people having this setup so I'm asking you all : *IS IT POSSIBLE ?*
> 
> -Luxio


EATX is 12" x 13" and ATX is 12" x 9.6".

The difference being 3.4" in width. Measure how much distance there is from the side of your ATX board to where it meets the 5.25" drive bay.


----------



## PINPOINT

Just want to join the club with my Maximus 4 Ext. Went with a complete Punisher theme, with red and black. Turned out really good. Just need some new video cards to round it out. Here is my build specs and some pics.

Specs:
Maximus IV Extreme P67 MB
Intel I7 2600k @ 4.8Ghz
Gskill Ripjaws 1866 8Gb Mem.
EK Extreme High Flow CPU water block
EK M4E Full board water block
Black Ice GT stealth 360 Radiator
Koolance RP-1000 Pump/Resivoir Bay unit
Fesser 1 UV red fluid
2 EVGA 275GTX's in Sli
Plextor SATA III/6Gb 256Gb SSD
Seagate Barracuda SATA III/6GB 500Gb (storage)
Ultra X4 1200w PSU

Just need some 580/570 cards in Sli, and the painful chore of switching to red LED's on the front panel and res/pump unit.


----------



## psyside

@ SimpleTech & turrican9

Thanks guys, rep + for both









BTW SimpleTech, i noticed you run quite a bit low vcore (1.34) for 4.7ghz compared to what i have seen in the past, is that cause better BIOS version now, compared to some old guides, or just good chip? thanks


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;14208702*
> @ SimpleTech & turrican9
> 
> Thanks guys, rep + for both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW SimpleTech, i noticed you run quite a bit low vcore (1.34) for 4.7ghz compared to what i have seen in the past, is that cause better BIOS version now, compared to some old guides, or just good chip? thanks


It's all dependent on the chip. Supposedly with the new BIOS 1850, some users have reported lower voltages than previous BIOSes. YMMV

Still trying to test it out though.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

How come I can't copy the maximus IV owner's banner? It says "1200 maximus characters blah blah" when I put it on my avatar :|


----------



## CSHawkeye

I updated to bios 1805 and with the same settings as my older bios I had in before (1204) my machine will just randomly lock up. Is this a known issue??


----------



## lysyn

Maximus IV Extreme. How to enable Offset Mode?


----------



## HandOfAnubis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bamboozled*


Awesome! so hopefully I can fit the sound card between the dual sli and put the network card in the pci 1 spot by the cpu.


I was wrong, the Mobo that I was thinking of was a R3E, fear not though, I found a video on here about the set up of SLI and from the looks of it you can run your Sound card in the 1st PCI Slot, put your Nic card next to that and then run your two GPUs in SLI after that in slots two and three. From the review which i will try to link to later, it showed that this was an optimal setup for SLI... Lemme go see if I can find that video again lol!

Edit: http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...me-review.html SirJamesDTech, good info if you havent seen it already Bamboozled...


----------



## zerounleashednl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lysyn*


Maximus IV Extreme. How to enable Offset Mode?


Digi+ VRM/POWER Control \\ Vcore Phase Control set to "Optimized" (or some other) so the offset mode will appear. I use a 0.100 offset value to get to 4.5 GHz.


----------



## Image132

I just want to ask you guys. When you switch on your pc it goes through scanning the intel sata3 ports, then 'restarts' and scans the marvell sata3 ports and then finally boots.

Is there anyway to make it do just one 'boot' to speed up boot times without disabling the marvell ports as I use both the intel and marvell ports?


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Image132;14214776*
> I just want to ask you guys. When you switch on your pc it goes through scanning the intel sata3 ports, then 'restarts' and scans the marvell sata3 ports and then finally boots.
> 
> Is there anyway to make it do just one 'boot' to speed up boot times without disabling the marvell ports as I use both the intel and marvell ports?


Disable the sata controllers in bios if you're not using them at all.


----------



## Image132

I did say *without* disabling them because I use them both.

So I take it as you can't make it not show then?


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CSHawkeye*


I updated to bios 1805 and with the same settings as my older bios I had in before (1204) my machine will just randomly lock up. Is this a known issue??


Did you load optimized defaults/clear cmos/restart after updating the BIOS?


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

I want to use offset mode but what should I choose for the Vcore phase control. From extreme to what? optimized? manual? for manual should I choose ultra fast? hmmmm


----------



## zerounleashednl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*


I want to use offset mode but what should I choose for the Vcore phase control. From extreme to what? optimized? manual? for manual should I choose ultra fast? hmmmm


Setting the Phase Control to 'Extreme' makes all the phases power up all the time, which is better for a permanent overclock. However, the side effect of using this method is that the applied voltage code (VID) remains static under all loading conditions so we end up increasing power consumption and heat production under light loading conditions unnecessarily.

While 'Optimized' is a setting more finely tuned to the efficiency of digital phases. At stock speeds and light overclocks (I use it to get to 4.5GHz), the 'Optimized' option is best and it will allow you to use the offset mode to try to save power.

Check this guide: http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...U-Core-Voltage


----------



## LITERATI17

Hi there!
Where can i find the 1394 header in MIVE? Thanks.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerounleashednl;14232718*
> Setting the Phase Control to 'Extreme' makes all the phases power up all the time, which is better for a permanent overclock. However, the side effect of using this method is that the applied voltage code (VID) remains static under all loading conditions so we end up increasing power consumption and heat production under light loading conditions unnecessarily.
> 
> While 'Optimized' is a setting more finely tuned to the efficiency of digital phases. At stock speeds and light overclocks (I use it to get to 4.5GHz), the 'Optimized' option is best and it will allow you to use the offset mode to try to save power.
> 
> Check this guide: http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2162-Overclocking-Using-Offset-Mode-for-CPU-Core-Voltage


Yeah true, but I was asking if it is recommended to use Optimized vs Manual (ultra fast) if using offset? I have mine clocked at 48x but I want to put less voltage on the CPU if power is needed.


----------



## zwibi

Aside from Beta Bios 1850. Should I stick with 1303? Or is it worth going to 1409?


----------



## overclock_master

where do i find serial numbers for maximus iv extreme on the board itself?
i want to rma my B2 stepping MivE.

can anyone help me through? Asus phone line and customer support really sucks balls...


----------



## theaccuser

Hey everyone! First post! I'm a proud new owner of an Asus Maximus IV Extreme! I've been running very stable even with a CPU overlock from 3.4 Ghz to 4.4 Ghz, but now I'm having a problem now that I'm trying to run with a 2nd 6970 in Crossfire.

Here is my system:

- Asus Maximus IV Extreme 3.0
- Antec TruePower 850 Watt
- 2 ATI HD 6970's
- 2 Crucial M4 SSDs in RAID0
- Intel 2600K running at 4.4 Ghz
- Corsair Dominator GT running at 2000 Mhz (2x4GB)

I was running just one 6970 to start with no problems. Now that I've added a 2nd 6970, whenever Crossfire is enabled and I fire up any game, it shuts down/reboots my PC within 5 - 10 seconds of the game loading. Cruising around the menus are fine, but once there is load...it shuts down.

Here are my questions:

- Is my power supply sufficient for this motherboard running Crossfire 6970's?
- Do I need to use the 4-pin molex connetor in the middle of the motherboard?
- Does it matter if I have each 6970 on it's own rail for the PSU?

It seems like my PSU should be good enough, but looking at everyone's sigs that are running Crossfire, everyone has a 1000+ watt PSU.

Hope you guys can provide some good feedback! Would love to start using my rig in Crossfire!

Oh yeah, I should also mention that I tried going back to stock settings...no overclocking to see if that would help, and it still shut down while in Crossfire mode.


----------



## theaccuser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theaccuser*


Hey everyone! First post! I'm a proud new owner of an Asus Maximus IV Extreme! I've been running very stable even with a CPU overlock from 3.4 Ghz to 4.4 Ghz, but now I'm having a problem now that I'm trying to run with a 2nd 6970 in Crossfire.

Here is my system:

- Asus Maximus IV Extreme 3.0
- Antec TruePower 850 Watt
- 2 ATI HD 6970's
- 2 Crucial M4 SSDs in RAID0
- Intel 2600K running at 4.4 Ghz
- Corsair Dominator GT running at 2000 Mhz (2x4GB)

I was running just one 6970 to start with no problems. Now that I've added a 2nd 6970, whenever Crossfire is enabled and I fire up any game, it shuts down/reboots my PC within 5 - 10 seconds of the game loading. Cruising around the menus are fine, but once there is load...it shuts down.

Here are my questions:

- Is my power supply sufficient for this motherboard running Crossfire 6970's?
- Do I need to use the 4-pin molex connetor in the middle of the motherboard?
- Does it matter if I have each 6970 on it's own rail for the PSU?

It seems like my PSU should be good enough, but looking at everyone's sigs that are running Crossfire, everyone has a 1000+ watt PSU.

Hope you guys can provide some good feedback! Would love to start using my rig in Crossfire!

Oh yeah, I should also mention that I tried going back to stock settings...no overclocking to see if that would help, and it still shut down while in Crossfire mode.


Okay, so I used the 4-pin Molex connector in the middle of the motherboard and I was able to successfully get through the Dirt 3 benchmark, although it crashed at the end after it showed me the results. I am also able to play BFBC2, but it shuts down occasionally. I was able to play an entire match, but then a few minutes into the next one and my PC shut down.

There is another 4-pin molex connector at the bottom of the motherboard...should I also use that one? Although, I would have to get an angled Molex connector as I don't have enough room to plug a straight one in.

I definately feel that I will end up needing a bigger PSU with all the facts considered...looking for some confirmation.

Hope this additional info helps!

Thanks!


----------



## kzinti1

I've been wondering about that EZ Plug. Actually "Plugs." On page 2-38 of the Manual it says that there are 2 of these plugs (I only see one) and it makes no mention of what they are for (it is for?) and whether it's (they're?) supposed to even be used. My board runs just fine without this (these?) plug(s?) being connected to the psu.
Did the original boards come with 2 of these EZ Plugs and the later revision only have one? Any idea when it, or they, should be used?
On the same page of the Manual it shows a connector listed as "D" but doesn't say what it is. Do any of you know what it might be? Because there ain't one on my board! I just looked.


----------



## theaccuser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theaccuser*


Okay, so I used the 4-pin Molex connector in the middle of the motherboard and I was able to successfully get through the Dirt 3 benchmark, although it crashed at the end after it showed me the results. I am also able to play BFBC2, but it shuts down occasionally. I was able to play an entire match, but then a few minutes into the next one and my PC shut down.

There is another 4-pin molex connector at the bottom of the motherboard...should I also use that one? Although, I would have to get an angled Molex connector as I don't have enough room to plug a straight one in.

I definately feel that I will end up needing a bigger PSU with all the facts considered...looking for some confirmation.

Hope this additional info helps!

Thanks!


Okay, so I think I resolved my issue. I didn't RTFM. I had the two cards in the PCIE_x16/8_1 slot and the PCIE_x16_2 slot. In the manual it states that it wants the second card in the PCIE_X8_3 slot. I haven't been able to get my machine to power cycle like it has been with Crossfire enabled!

Hopefully my little issue can help someone else out with the same issue.


----------



## Silverlake

I think it shouldn't be the main issues happened, because I put my GPU on PCIE_x16/8_1 slot and the PCIEE_x16_4, which is not the recommended settings from the manual. But either way it still can be the possible cause....

PS: I have to put it that way because my GPU take 3 slot and putting them on 1,3 will make the temp of GPU on PCIE_1 very hot.


----------



## theaccuser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverlake;14266186*
> I think it shouldn't be the main issues happened, because I put my GPU on PCIE_x16/8_1 slot and the PCIEE_x16_4, which is not the recommended settings from the manual. But either way it still can be the possible cause....
> 
> PS: I have to put it that way because my GPU take 3 slot and putting them on 1,3 will make the temp of GPU on PCIE_1 very hot.


Maybe that's what happened with me? Since I orginally had the two cards right next to each other, the computer shut down due to heat? Not sure, but it would make sense.


----------



## theaccuser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theaccuser;14266206*
> Maybe that's what happened with me? Since I orginally had the two cards right next to each other, the computer shut down due to heat? Not sure, but it would make sense.


Okay, all is not well. I jumped the gun.

I just ran 3DMark11 (Extreme) and it got about 30 - 45 seconds into the underwater demo and my PC rebooted.

Thoughts?


----------



## Silverlake

Most probably is the PSU. Well, The cause of reboot for me usually are:

1. CPU clock too high, or the voltage too low (for oc purpose)
2. The memory clock too high, or the voltage too low
3. The GPU clock just too high without enough voltage

NOTE: My PSU is 1200W which mean, mostly my reboot PC happened because i oc too high or the voltage is too low. I really didn't think that 850 is enough for crossfire/SLI. (I use some free online power claculator, with ur spec it use around 950W minimal recommended though).
Quote:


> - Corsair Dominator GT running at 2000 Mhz (2x4GB)


Did you mean it was 1866MHz from the BIOS? 'Cause the mobo default freq doesn't support 2000MHz I think. (except u raise the BCLK freq and get the 2000MHz)


----------



## theaccuser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverlake;14266339*
> Most probably is the PSU. Well, The cause of reboot for me usually are:
> 
> 1. CPU clock too high, or the voltage too low (for oc purpose)
> 2. The memory clock too high, or the voltage too low
> 3. The GPU clock just too high without enough voltage
> 
> NOTE: My PSU is 1200W which mean, mostly my reboot PC happened because i oc too high or the voltage is too low. I really didn't think that 850 is enough for crossfire/SLI. (I use some free online power claculator, with ur spec it use around 950W minimal recommended though).
> 
> Did you mean it was 1866MHz from the BIOS? 'Cause the mobo default freq doesn't support 2000MHz I think. (except u raise the BCLK freq and get the 2000MHz)


I was ballparking it







I couldn't remember exactly what it was set at. I think the auto-tuning set it to 1922 or something.


----------



## lysyn

VTT in the Maximus is? - vccio?


----------



## EM2J

hey guys was just wondering if I should upgrade to a Maximus IV extreme-z from a P67 Sabertooth. Or is the sabertooth just fine and maybe I should spend the 170 on something else.

Thoughts?


----------



## gerryb10

^^^^ Sandy Vagina indeed!! Anyway just a quick question can I get a via vt6421 pci card to fit in the maximus iv? As I need an IDE controller for my old optical drive which I need to install Windows 7! Very dependant aren't we.


----------



## Silverlake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EM2J*


hey guys was just wondering if I should upgrade to a Maximus IV extreme-z from a P67 Sabertooth. Or is the sabertooth just fine and maybe I should spend the 170 on something else.

Thoughts?


Well if you want to upgrade to Z68 series u can upgrade it into that mobo. But for me Z68 chipset usually preferred because of the onboard vga brought by the proc. If you have a dedicated GPU, it is preferable to choose the P67 chipset, but this thing are usually only preferences.

If you want to upgrade the mobo, maybe upgrade to the P67 chipset, the Maximus IV Extreme.

NOTE: Upgrading your motherboard without upgrading others area usually do not give immidiate impact on performance.


----------



## EM2J

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silverlake*


Well if you want to upgrade to Z68 series u can upgrade it into that mobo. But for me Z68 chipset usually preferred because of the onboard vga brought by the proc. If you have a dedicated GPU, it is preferable to choose the P67 chipset, but this thing are usually only preferences.

If you want to upgrade the mobo, maybe upgrade to the P67 chipset, the Maximus IV Extreme.

NOTE: Upgrading your motherboard without upgrading others area usually do not give immidiate impact on performance.


Right I was thinking the Z68 Maximus IV Extreme-(Z). Was just wondering because I heard that it improves SSD caching or something like that (I'm using a single 60gb patriot inferno). Not quite sure what that means. Also I was wondering if maybe it would overclock better.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

if you're an overclocker get a P. if your an enthusiast get a Z.


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


if you're an overclocker get a P. if your an enthusiast get a Z.


I'd say either one would equally serve the purpose but not much point in going for the P67 MIVE since its only $10 cheaper.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burningrave101*


I'd say either one would equally serve the purpose but not much point in going for the P67 MIVE since its only $10 cheaper.


very true..

if the Z is only 10.00 more then get it... SSD Caching might be a cool feature.
and your getting more or a modern board and up to date....
i like the Maximus IV Extreme.... Works well with Liquid Nitrogen..


----------



## gerryb10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gerryb10*


^^^^ Sandy Vagina indeed!! Anyway just a quick question can I get a via vt6421 pci card to fit in the maximus iv? As I need an IDE controller for my old optical drive which I need to install Windows 7! Very dependant aren't we.


Does anyone know about this? Or could I install windows 7 x64 from a USB.


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerryb10;14275980*
> Does anyone know about this? Or could I install windows 7 x64 from a USB.


Just create a bootable USB flash drive and copy/paste the contents of your Windows 7 DVD to it.


----------



## gerryb10

Are you sure it's just as simple as that


----------



## vinnybear

Hi all,

i'm planning to upgrade my system using the Asus Maximus IV rev.3 P67 and an i7 2600k

my questions are regarding the memory and the sli :

I will be runing windows 7 64 bit and therefore wanted to run 16gb of memory using 4x4 GB. I would therefore like to know if soemone already tried 16gb with this board.

I currently run an SLI setup using 2 x GTX460 and was wondering if people have sucessfull experiences with SLI on this board

any help would be apreciated.
vincent


----------



## Silverlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinnybear;14278623*
> Hi all,
> 
> i'm planning to upgrade my system using the Asus Maximus IV rev.3 P67 and an i7 2600k
> 
> my questions are regarding the memory and the sli :
> 
> I will be runing windows 7 64 bit and therefore wanted to run 16gb of memory using 4x4 GB. I would therefore like to know if soemone already tried 16gb with this board.
> 
> I currently run an SLI setup using 2 x GTX460 and was wondering if people have sucessfull experiences with SLI on this board
> 
> any help would be apreciated.
> vincent


Hi there,

I never tried 16 GB, but my memory setting is 4x2GB. All work fine.
For SLI Setup, I'm using 2xGTX580 and it work fine also.

Silverlake


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinnybear;14278623*
> Hi all,
> 
> i'm planning to upgrade my system using the Asus Maximus IV rev.3 P67 and an i7 2600k
> 
> my questions are regarding the memory and the sli :
> 
> I will be runing windows 7 64 bit and therefore wanted to run 16gb of memory using 4x4 GB. I would therefore like to know if soemone already tried 16gb with this board.
> 
> I currently run an SLI setup using 2 x GTX460 and was wondering if people have sucessfull experiences with SLI on this board
> 
> any help would be apreciated.
> vincent


1. Having more ram modules 4x4 makes IMC on the processor work harder, and also increase the vcore/dram voltage needed to get the system stable during overlocking

2. If your not using the pc for heavy application etc you will be perfectly fine with 8GB 4x2, which is the best option for SB and also offer better OC results/options.


----------



## vinnybear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;14279599*
> 1. Having more ram modules 4x4 makes IMC on the processor work harder, and also increase the vcore/dram voltage needed to get the system stable during overlocking
> 
> 2. If your not using the pc for heavy application etc you will be perfectly fine with 8GB 4x2, which is the best option for SB and also offer better OC results/options.


Hi
i'm actually multiboxing 5 game instances of World of Warcraft and since each game running needs min 2 gb I though i'd get a bit of margin.
The CPU will be water cooled.
Since i'll be running SSDs i want to be sure that the ram does not end up being the limiting factor really.
vincent


----------



## psyside

Ah then ok


----------



## HandOfAnubis

So I boot up my box today and no mouse. I can log in and boot up fine but the pointer sits in the middles of my screen lifeless. I pull the usb cord our and try the port next to it with no luck. I try switching from wireless to corded (Razer Mamba) and nothing. I then plug it into my All in one and it works just fine. Try another USB port on the MOBO and it works no prob. Is it possible I killed the two usb ports?? We did have power failure and a pretty heavy storm last night.


----------



## JackBauer24

Did you remember to plug in the 4 hole Molex in as well as the regular one?


----------



## HandOfAnubis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JackBauer24*


Did you remember to plug in the 4 hole Molex in as well as the regular one?


I have the molex power connector plugged in for the PCI lanes, I was going to ask about if this was needed since I am only running one GPU. And define "the regular one"??


----------



## someonewhy

Hey guys i am having an issue with my motherboard i overclocked my i7 2600k to 4.8 ghz and it was stable before so today i upgraded my bios to 1409 asus official version they have added those fixes:

Maximus IV Extreme 1409 BIOS
1. 2.2TB or larger HDD can be supported under RAID mode.
(Need to install IRST 10.5 version driver first, you can find it under "SATA" catalogue)

so after i upgraded my bios to 1409 my OC is not stable anymore....what can i do about it?which bios version is the best for overclocking?
thanks!


----------



## Witchdoctor

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1744499


----------



## someonewhy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor;14297463*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1744499


nice one is it stable?and which version of bios ur using?


----------



## Witchdoctor

http://www.overclock.net/intel-general/1005305-gamer-build.html

That CPUZ was 1204, but I am on 1409 now.

That was benching speeds. it has since been retired to grinder / Gamer status.

I run it at 4.6 24/7 Prolly will do 4.8 to 5.0 if I wanted it to, but TBH this destroys what ever it comes in contact with ....

Love the board and the chip, toss in a couple of 580's and this is one dangerous platform ..............


----------



## Cheeba-Ace

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinnybear*


Hi all,

i'm planning to upgrade my system using the Asus Maximus IV rev.3 P67 and an i7 2600k

my questions are regarding the memory and the sli :

I will be runing windows 7 64 bit and therefore wanted to run 16gb of memory using 4x4 GB. I would therefore like to know if soemone already tried 16gb with this board.

I currently run an SLI setup using 2 x GTX460 and was wondering if people have sucessfull experiences with SLI on this board

any help would be apreciated.
vincent


I'm running the MIVE-Z with 16gb of gskil mem at 1600, along with tri-sli 3gb 580's. Board runs everything without a hitch. REALLY like this board.


----------



## Witchdoctor

Mine has done SLI with out a hitch and the preformance is off the chain

http://hwbot.org/submission/2152515_the_witchdoctor_3dmark_vantage___performance_2x_geforce_gtx_580_47142_marks


----------



## Rammstein874

New Beta Bios is out 1850.


----------



## fit949

Looking for some ram for my MIV Extreme I am a fan of Mushkin I was looking at these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226184 but another question is will a 1.65 volt ram kit work with the MIV Extreme. I have an extra kit lying around.
__________________


----------



## Milfstick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1744499


nice OC i wouldnt like to run those volts all day tho







still well done


----------



## Milfstick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*


http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...mer-build.html

That CPUZ was 1204, but I am on 1409 now.

That was benching speeds. it has since been retired to grinder / Gamer status.

I run it at 4.6 24/7 Prolly will do 4.8 to 5.0 if I wanted it to, but TBH this destroys what ever it comes in contact with ....

Love the board and the chip, toss in a couple of 580's and this is one dangerous platform ..............










just a question are you running your gpus in slot 2 and 4?


----------



## Silverlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fit949;14309657*
> Looking for some ram for my MIV Extreme I am a fan of Mushkin I was looking at these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226184 but another question is will a 1.65 volt ram kit work with the MIV Extreme. I have an extra kit lying around.
> __________________


It will work just fine.


----------



## someonewhy

cant wait till they release the full 1850 bios..


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

My M4E
Click Me !!
Got a better one here now, responds well to -50c !!


----------



## gerryb10

Can't enter the Marvell or Intel raid setups. I have a ps/2 keyboard and am mashing ctrl+m during post and it just won't enter. I have also enabled in the BIOS. Any idea what the problem is?


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gerryb10*


Can't enter the Marvell or Intel raid setups. I have a ps/2 keyboard and am mashing ctrl+m during post and it just won't enter. I have also enabled in the BIOS. Any idea what the problem is?


If it is a Windows 7 fresh install sometimes they send a new board that needs to be reset at cmos, then power off power supply, unplug it, then take out the battery then try again...


----------



## gerryb10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*


If it is a Windows 7 fresh install sometimes they send a new board that needs to be reset at cmos, then power off power supply, unplug it, then take out the battery then try again...


Ok cheers for that wouldn't have thought of any of those solutions. Also sweet system


----------



## burningrave101

Has anyone tested the 0654 Beta BIOS for the Extreme-Z yet?


----------



## Jmatt110

Hi guys,

Just got my Extreme Z and have an issue with dram voltage. I'm setting it to 1.5v, but its constantly showing as 1.45v, any ideas on how to get it at 1.5v properly?


----------



## Dunqan

First off sorry for the lengthy post but I wanted to get as much info in here as possible in case someone could help me.

My problem: I'm unable to get drivers loaded for my network card under Windows Home Server 2011. When the server reboots right after install it says that there is a problem "A network device driver was not found". I check the BIOS and it's enabled so that wasn't the problem. The ethernet cable is plugged in but only flashes orange - while it shows green and flashes orange on my laptop when plugged in.

I tried using the Asus drivers from the included DVD but WHS said it couldn't find any drivers. So I went to the Intel site and downloaded the latest drivers (ProWinx64.exe v16.3 - ProWinx64 because I'm using 64-bit and that one includes Windows Server 2008 R2 which supposedly WHS is based on). After extracting on a different cmoputer and digging thru them it appears I want to use:

e1q62x64.inf from the ..\\PRO1000\\Winx64\\NDIS62 directory.

I figured this because I read on page 39 of this thread that the Asus Gene-Z uses the 82583V chipset. And the e1q62x64.inf file includes that one as shown below. The problem is: ALL of the other names show up, EXCEPT 82583V (even though it shows up in the .inf file). (I'm using the first part of the procedure to update drivers as outlined here: http://www.missingremote.com/guide/i...s-motherboards) - but my driver isn't showing up.

I thought maybe it had already loaded it but when I go to the regular windows drive and search (without switching to the USB card I have downloaded the drivers to) I'm still not seeing the 82583V listed.

Hopefully I'm missing something simple but any help is much appreciated.

Main questions:

Why is the driver not showing up to let me specify which one to choose (but all the others are)?

Is there a way to force the driver install?

Does the flashing orange mean something (I read it means 100mbs vs. 1000mbs which seems odd since it's a gigabit lan)?

Any other suggestions are much appreciated

Below is part of e1q62x64.inf file where it shows all the names.

E10A7NC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) 82575EB Gigabit Network Connection"
E10A9NC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) 82575EB Gigabit Backplane Connection"
E10D6NC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) Gigabit VT Quad Port Server Adapter"
E10A7DD.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) 82575EB Multi-Function Network Device"
E10D3NC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection"
E150CNC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) 82583V Gigabit Network Connection"
EA01FNC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) Gigabit CT Desktop Adapter"
EA01FHFNC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) Gigabit CT2 Desktop Adapter"
E10C9LNC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) 82576 Gigabit Dual Port Network Connection"
E10C9NC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) Gigabit ET Dual Port Server Adapter"
E150A.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) 82576NS Gigabit Ethernet Controller"
E150ALNC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) 82576NS Gigabit Network Connection"
E1518.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) 82576NS SerDes Gigabit Ethernet Controller"
E10E6NC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) Gigabit EF Dual Port Server Adapter"
E10E7NC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) 82576 Gigabit Dual Port Server Network Connection"
E10E8NC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) Gigabit ET Quad Port Server Adapter"
E1526NC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) Gigabit ET2 Quad Port Server Adapter"
E10E6LNC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) 82576 Gigabit Dual Port Network Connection"
E150D.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) Gigabit ET Quad Port Mezzanine Card"
E3250HPNC.DeviceDesc = "HP NC112T PCIe Gigabit Server Adapter"
E323FHPNC.DeviceDesc = "HP NC362i Integrated DP Gigabit Server Adapter"
E31FFHPNC.DeviceDesc = "HP NC362i Integrated DP BL-c Gigabit Server Adapter"
E1785HPNC.DeviceDesc = "HP NC112i 1-port Ethernet Server Adapter"


----------



## seba84_2005

New 1902 Bios for M4E

http://www.mediafire.com/?cdd1qex0ma6k1e1

EDIT: [email protected] official beta bios provide a "Xtreme Tweaking" option for 3D01 on the BIOS.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seba84_2005*


New 1902 Bios for M4E

http://www.mediafire.com/?cdd1qex0ma6k1e1


Any key improvements? On 1409 right now with no issues. Just wonder if it's a worthy try?


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seba84_2005*


New 1902 Bios for M4E

http://www.mediafire.com/?cdd1qex0ma6k1e1

EDIT: [email protected] official beta bios provide a "Xtreme Tweaking" option for 3D01 on the BIOS.


Is the 1604 BIOS for the Extreme-Z board newer than than the 0654 Beta that is up on the ASUS site?

Here is another link to download all three BIOS's:

http://theoverclocker.it/ASUS3D01/3D01-2.rar


----------



## Cranky000

Hey guys looking to buy this motherboard.... been waiting a long time now the build is just 5 weeks away just curious does anyone have the new corsair LP RAM in there Asus M4E ???

Link below:
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/16gb-(4x4gb)-corsair-ddr3-vengeance-lp-jet-black-pc3-12800-(1600)-non-ecc-cas-9-9-9-24-xmp-15v

Heard wicked reviews of the RAM just want to know if its compatible


----------



## Browncoat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cranky000*


Hey guys looking to buy this motherboard.... been waiting a long time now the build is just 5 weeks away just curious does anyone have the new corsair LP RAM in there Asus M4E ???

Link below:
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/16gb-...9-9-24-xmp-15v

Heard wicked reviews of the RAM just want to know if its compatible


Yes, it's compatible.

The Vengeance series was created with Sandy Bridge in mind.
(The dual-channel 1.5V ones anyway)


----------



## Cranky000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R. Smith*


Yes, it's compatible.

The Vengeance series was created with Sandy Bridge in mind.
(The dual-channel 1.5V ones anyway)



Yeh i have heard the vengeance was... but ive also heard this MOBO struggles with ram voltages


----------



## Witchdoctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Milfstick*


just a question are you running your gpus in slot 2 and 4?


1 and 4 .....

they say you can get 2x 16 bandwidth if you run the cards in 4 and 5 with a PCIe card in slot one, I have not put this to the test and my layout reflects being able to have some seperation between the cards for better temps. Not a big fan of sandwitching them together ...

Since that pic have dumped the Creative card in faver of a Xonar that is now in slot 5


----------



## JKad

I am showing an unknown USB device in device manager (Win7 64 bit) and 4 of the USB ports aren't working. The 4 ports are the two below the keyboard/mouse PS/2 plug and the top two to the right of that plug. 
I have removed all USB devices and uninstalled all USB controllers/hubs/etc, restarted Win7 and let it rebuild. Still same issues.
It's probably a driver issue but I don't know which one of the USB controllers are linked to these plugs.
Anyone know?
What do you suggest trying once the responsible chip is identified?
Thanks!!!


----------



## JKad

Answer:
Change in bios from PCH to NEC solved the problem.
Unknown device is now recognized and devices work just fine.
Saw solution on another site.
Thanks....


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101;14324989*
> Has anyone tested the 0654 Beta BIOS for the Extreme-Z yet?


I tried it. It crippled my network adapters. Tried for a half hour with that bios to get the network adapters to work, gave up and then it took me another 15m once I was back on 0210 to get the adapters working again. Think I'm waiting til that's no longer a beta BIOS before trying again...


----------



## psyside

How to set fixed cpu clock?

Setting minimum processor power state wont help, my CPU goes back to 1.6ghz i wont perma max speed !









If i need to turn off C states, wont happen because Asus recommend it to leave it on, or will hurth SSD/HDD perfromance, please help guys.

Edit: its all ok now, needed restart.

Few more questions guys,

1.My NF 200 voltage is going from 0.000 to [email protected] BIOS is this normal?
2.LN2 mode seems to be enabled? and its grey out like i cant disable it?
3. Chasis fan speed 1& 2 - NA?

BIOS version is 1204.

Also did they fixed Intel RST issues or i should install them? i see Jmicron controler in BIOS, what is for? can i disable this ****? as far as i know the sata 3 ports are both Intel, and the sata 6 are 2x Intel and 2x Marvel (which i think to disable) what do you guys think about my settings, im doing it wrong or?

Thanks.


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-;14346214*
> I tried it. It crippled my network adapters. Tried for a half hour with that bios to get the network adapters to work, gave up and then it took me another 15m once I was back on 0210 to get the adapters working again. Think I'm waiting til that's no longer a beta BIOS before trying again...


I haven't had any problem with my network adapter so far on 0654. Have you installed the latest Intel LAN drivers?


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101;14346722*
> I haven't had any problem with my network adapter so far on 0654. Have you installed the latest Intel LAN drivers?


Did so 7 times with a clean install each time. Only issue I have with 0210 is the not-waking-from-sleep, but I sleep in the same room as this comp, so I don't put it to sleep mode anyways, the blinking power light is brutally bright on my case.


----------



## psyside

Please, anyone help me about my post above


----------



## HandOfAnubis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HandOfAnubis;14287114*
> So I boot up my box today and no mouse. I can log in and boot up fine but the pointer sits in the middles of my screen lifeless. I pull the usb cord our and try the port next to it with no luck. I try switching from wireless to corded (Razer Mamba) and nothing. I then plug it into my All in one and it works just fine. Try another USB port on the MOBO and it works no prob. Is it possible I killed the two usb ports?? We did have power failure and a pretty heavy storm last night.


anyone else had any issues like this, or have any suggestions?


----------



## Milfstick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor;14341518*
> 1 and 4 .....
> 
> they say you can get 2x 16 bandwidth if you run the cards in 4 and 5 with a PCIe card in slot one, I have not put this to the test and my layout reflects being able to have some seperation between the cards for better temps. Not a big fan of sandwitching them together ...
> 
> Since that pic have dumped the Creative card in faver of a Xonar that is now in slot 5


i was wondering i have mine in 1 and 3 and doesn't use the nf200 chip so i only get x8 ..is there much difference between x8 and x16 well noticeable difference


----------



## Silverlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milfstick;14365924*
> i was wondering i have mine in 1 and 3 and doesn't use the nf200 chip so i only get x8 ..is there much difference between x8 and x16 well noticeable difference


So far he review I found about the x8 and x16 from MIVE doesn't give a big difference.

And for position of the GPU, its OK to put them anywhere in the PCIE slot. I put mine in PCIE_x8/x16_1 and PCIE_x16_4 because i use DCU II GPU that takes 3 PCIE Lines.


----------



## Exectioner

Add me to the club gentlemen... Tight fit in a Corsair 600t, but it sure works...


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exectioner;14373863*
> Add me to the club gentlemen... Tight fit in a Corsair 600t, but it sure works...


Well Done, That looks very nice.


----------



## whipple16

Nice tight fit and all the LEDs look really nice


----------



## Santana-dk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milfstick;14365924*
> i was wondering i have mine in 1 and 3 and doesn't use the nf200 chip so i only get x8 ..is there much difference between x8 and x16 well noticeable difference


i was thinking in getting myself a another 6990 and from what i read; it doesn't matter where i'de put the beast as long the temp on air aren't skyhigh


----------



## seba84_2005

Me to add to the club


----------



## kulbida

Yay, I'm a part of something now!
















...


----------



## whipple16

congrats.. your gonna love it!

also, i'm adding a second 470 to my rig so is there anything i should prepare for? the only other slot i'll be using is for my xonar dx which can go anywhere.

1 & 2 or 2 & 4 and sound card above or below?

does any of that even matter and will the nf200 chip be used or is that only if i add a third card?

here is the card and sli block so you can see the spacing

i thinking i want to put the sound card above the gpu's since i did the reverse atx mod on my TJ and have a acrylic window on the top i want to see the gpu through the window and not the sound card


----------



## Jmatt110

New Maximus IV Exvtreme-Z bios out.

[ 0403 ]

1. Update Intel Raid Option ROM
2. Improve DRAM compatibility
3. Improve System stability
4. Improve compatiblity with some Raid card model
5. Increase IGD share memory size to 512MB

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20110729214154273&board_id=1&model=Maximus+IV+Extreme-Z&page=1&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## ecnelitsep

Has anyone tried 1902 yet?

http://theoverclocker.it/ASUS3D01/3D01-2.rar

Ivy Bridge Support?


----------



## Ikthus

Anyone with a X-Fi card able to get it working? OS doesn't see it, tried following the guide and using the detection tool from here too, no dice


----------



## ny.esco

i just ordered the Extreme-z got to wait 2 weeks before amazon ships it out. So excited can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## Jmatt110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikthus;14405696*
> Anyone with a X-Fi card able to get it working? OS doesn't see it, tried following the guide and using the detection tool from here too, no dice


My X-Fi Titanium HD is working fine. Have you disabled the onboard sound adapter?


----------



## Ikthus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmatt110;14407461*
> My X-Fi Titanium HD is working fine. Have you disabled the onboard sound adapter?


Yup, spent about an hour trying almost everything..then all I did was move it to the PCIEx4 slot at the bottom and it worked!


----------



## psyside

Today, i tried to reinstal my OS in order to get a totaly stable system before overclocking. So long story short, after the installation started, and when the "loading windows files" part ended, my keyboard and mouse lost power, like they where turned off....so i rebooted, and the issues was still there. So after that i entered BIOS, load optimized defaults, and restarted. Then the mouse and keyboard started to work again, but only till i run windows update, (SP1) then after the installation of SP1 was over, i had to restart in order to complete it, and after the first bootup the mouse and keyboard disappeared again, so i couldn't use them, the issues appear again, the lights turn off and thats it. Oh and yes i tried setting USB controller from PCH to NEC no use also...

'Now i cleared cmos, and load optimized defaults, selected Raid mode in sata options (i got 2x F3 in raid0) and i have enableled hot plug on my (OS) C300 in BIOS, everything else is stock in BIOS, but when i come to windows and even now my keyboard and mouse work, i wonder why does device manager show ! marks under every usb device, even after windows installed the drivers ?

Here is screenshot,










I must note that 4 days ago, i had anthoer error, Power Surge on hub port ,










I tried to click on both options reset and close no luck at all the message appears again after 5-10 minutes i really dont know what should i do i am worried about this problem i tried to plug my keyboard and mouse to other usb ports i was still getting this error...clear cmos solved the problem, but now i got the other issues

So this is clearly an Asus drivers/usb controler isues, and now i want to know is there anyway to sort this or i will have to RMA the board? other then this the mobo is almost perfect, please guys if anyone know how to solve this post back, thanks.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

I had a similar problem, including the power surge part. What I've found is that the default drivers windows assigns are terrible for the ROG boards. To fix this, use the driver CD to uninstall the drivers, and then immediately re-install it from the CD.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

wondering if any MIVE owners have ever seen a warning like this....










2600K was @ -72.7
Guess the board was Chilly Too


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-;14409663*
> I had a similar problem, including the power surge part. What I've found is that the default drivers windows assigns are terrible for the ROG boards. To fix this, use the driver CD to uninstall the drivers, and then immediately re-install it from the CD.


yea but the issues appeared with installed Renesas/NEC drivers









So now im affraid to install them, because im not sure what is causing the issue, the NEC drivers, Intel RST, bad usb controllers, or even unstable BIOS/corruption...i will go on with native Windows drivers for few days, and see if the issue appear again.


----------



## seba84_2005

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


wondering if any MIVE owners have ever seen a warning like this....










2600K was @ -72.7
Guess the board was Chilly Too











Install latest AI Suite II from ASUS M4E-Z site.


----------



## psyside

Anyone got idea, why multiple programs show default core clock ? (i'm @4.8ghz) only CPU-Z shows 4.8ghz, other programs - stock, including OCCT, Prime95 & Aida 64, is this ME4 issue or Asus BIOS?

BTW does this stock clock detection by Prime95 will cause the workers to streess the cpu much less, like it is on stock? i havent use Prime95 much in the past, only OCCT/Linx/IBT.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton;13278317*
> i was getting that and iirc it was drivers.


Please, what drivers? ive had the same issue


----------



## Mactox

So I've been running my M4E rock solid on 4.8GHz (2600k) but I simply can't get it stable on 5GHz









Does somebody have some suggestions, or know some setting I could try to get it more stable. I can boot into Windows, and run prime for about 5-10 minutes ... then my system BSOD's and reboots

I will need to check when I'm home, but I believe it is currently on 1.42V for 4.8GHz ... haven't tried lower voltages yet as the temperatures are good


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mactox*


So I've been running my M4E rock solid on 4.8GHz (2600k) but I simply can't get it stable on 5GHz









Does somebody have some suggestions, or know some setting I could try to get it more stable. I can boot into Windows, and run prime for about 5-10 minutes ... then my system BSOD's and reboots

I will need to check when I'm home, but I believe it is currently on 1.42V for 4.8GHz ... haven't tried lower voltages yet as the temperatures are good










Have you considered that your individual cpu isn't up to the task? They're all different you know?


----------



## aicha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*


I had a similar problem, including the power surge part. What I've found is that the default drivers windows assigns are terrible for the ROG boards. To fix this, use the driver CD to uninstall the drivers, and then immediately re-install it from the CD.


 this worked for me to , as I had some drivers missing to !!


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aicha*


this worked for me to , as I had some drivers missing to !!


What does he mean by "use the cd to uninstall the MS drivers" ? i dont quite get this part of his post.


----------



## Cotton

Quote:



Anyone with a X-Fi card able to get it working? OS doesn't see it, tried following the guide and using the detection tool from here too, no dice


I have had the same problem with the Fatal1ty. I have since changed sound cards. This reason was not the reason why. The Fatal1ty works fine, just wasn't the product I was looking for.

Quote:



Yup, spent about an hour trying almost everything..then all I did was move it to the PCIEx4 slot at the bottom and it worked!


The board has a hard time detecting this card in a x16 slot. You can try updating the bios to the latest version, but I ended up settling on moving it to either the 1x slot up top or the 4x slot on the bottom.

By the way, it has the same problem with my Bigfoot Killer in the x16 slots too. I changed my sound card to the x1 slot up top, put my GPU in the #2 x16, and put my Killer in the bottom x4. I also checked the x16 lane toggle switches when I was initially troubleshooting the issue. I have them all turned off now, except for #2 of course.


----------



## Nyt Ryda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mactox*


So I've been running my M4E rock solid on 4.8GHz (2600k) but I simply can't get it stable on 5GHz









Does somebody have some suggestions, or know some setting I could try to get it more stable. I can boot into Windows, and run prime for about 5-10 minutes ... then my system BSOD's and reboots

I will need to check when I'm home, but I believe it is currently on 1.42V for 4.8GHz ... haven't tried lower voltages yet as the temperatures are good










I got mine at 5GHz at 1.45v on my first try







Super stable like a rock - so far 2 months w/o BSOD and all temps under 55C


----------



## fit949

Might be a silly question but where do i plug in the bluetooth module that came with the Mother Board? Thank you


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fit949*


Might be a silly question but where do i plug in the bluetooth module that came with the Mother Board? Thank you












between the lan ports.


----------



## Cotton

On the connector shown here;


----------



## yagamic

Hi guys, I'm new to the board and I have a quick question.
If my rig freezes with debug code AA, does it mean that's a driver/software issue?
I've yet to have internet connection for my MIVE (still waiting for my wireless PCI) so I did not update any of the BIOS/drivers/softwares from the original mobo dvd. The only update I installed was for my GTS8800 driver, which I downloaded from my laptop and brought over using my usb drive. So my guess is this video driver is the culprit that caused the freeze, assuming all drivers/software from the original mobo dvd are absolutely trouble free?


----------



## fit949

+ rep for you guys Thank you


----------



## andressergio

may i join ? been a gigabyte fan for years but this board i love it soo much



got a golden 2600K that no need of internal PLL till x52 and its x59 of course i can use that on water but tested till that to post and try to enter win

this is my 24/7 on the mive

patriot viper 2 2000 9-11-9-27 they do scale very well on stock vdimm 2133 9-11-9-27 1T

here







using 8/8 native need more vgpu but faster than nf200



cheers !
Sergio


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yagamic*


Hi guys, I'm new to the board and I have a quick question.
If my rig freezes with debug code AA, does it mean that's a driver/software issue?
I've yet to have internet connection for my MIVE (still waiting for my wireless PCI) so I did not update any of the BIOS/drivers/softwares from the original mobo dvd. The only update I installed was for my GTS8800 driver, which I downloaded from my laptop and brought over using my usb drive. So my guess is this video driver is the culprit that caused the freeze, assuming all drivers/software from the original mobo dvd are absolutely trouble free?


Nah its not a video driver issue, its more like Intel RST drivers/SSD issue.


----------



## aicha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yagamic*


Hi guys, I'm new to the board and I have a quick question.
If my rig freezes with debug code AA, does it mean that's a driver/software issue?
I've yet to have internet connection for my MIVE (still waiting for my wireless PCI) so I did not update any of the BIOS/drivers/softwares from the original mobo dvd. The only update I installed was for my GTS8800 driver, which I downloaded from my laptop and brought over using my usb drive. So my guess is this video driver is the culprit that caused the freeze, assuming all drivers/software from the original mobo dvd are absolutely trouble free?


 I have same AA on since first boot , I was just reading this post , will try tomorrow - http://forum.crucial.com/t5/Solid-St...-me/td-p/38766 hope it will help !


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i get AA all the time, on SSD and regular drive. Actually when booting from a usb drive i get AA too.. AA = Always Awesome !!


----------



## yagamic

I've no problem booting since everything was put together and I've had AA all the time (anything but my college grades...)
But even with AA, my computer still freezes. One thing I did notice is it freezes only when I'm playing games. And I also try leave the game pause for hours, it won't freeze, or simply because the mobo went to ZzZzZz mode before it actually freezed. I'll try updating the drivers, BIOS one at a time and hope one of them will fix this issue.


----------



## psyside

^ Did you bother to read Aicha post?


----------



## Carnaged

I got this board on monday, albiet the Z version but I couldn't see an owners club for that. Anyway i'm not having much luck overclocking it, I updated the bios to the latest version and tried the 4.6 level up and one time it lasted over a hour on prime 95 before I stopped it however today on testing again it only did 30 mins before BSOD.

I have a Corsair H100 in the system and the temp never went above 70c, I had the ram which is 1866 vengeance set to 1366 or something low like that so not sure what the problem was


----------



## whipple16

I'm stuck!!!!! Finished my new build and the debug led is stuck on A2 and the boot device led us on. I also get no display but it's not reporting in gpu issues


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

check bios for sata settings


----------



## whipple16

I have no display. Yesterday I got it to boot once and everything worked fine but when I restarted it went back to the same problems so I think all the componets are fine. Also the board only shows errors with the hd. No video errors


----------



## Carnaged

I cant get my board to overclock my I7 2600K to 4.6 and remain stable, I'm thinking of calling it quits on trying to be honest now.

I have tried various setting manually and set line load calibration to 50% but still getting BSOD pretty much straight away when trying to do it manually. Would be grateful for a guide to what settings I need for 4.6ghz.


----------



## psyside

Try this,

VCCSA Voltage: Auto 
VCCIO Voltage: Auto 
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.700/1.750 you need to test what setting work for you.
Auto PLL Overvoltage: Disabled.
PCH Voltage: Auto
VRM Switching frequency: 350 (manual - set)
Vcore PWM/Duty Control: Extreme
Vcore Phase Control: Extreme
VRM Current Capability/Vcore Over-current protection : 120%
CPU Multi 46 by all cores
CPU BCLK: 100 
CPU voltage/vcore: 1.38/1.40 Manual
DDR Voltage: stock volts/stock ferq
CPU Spread Spectrum: Enabled 
Load Line Calibration: Ultra High


----------



## aicha

if anyone here is having a freezzzups with this board and ssd drive then try to uninstall Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology Driver Software V10.5.0.1026 . after overclocking to 4.6GHz my pc freezes up for 40 s on startup and hdd activity light is on all the time . so at the moment everything is smooth without RST .


----------



## HandOfAnubis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carnaged*


I cant get my board to overclock my I7 2600K to 4.6 and remain stable, I'm thinking of calling it quits on trying to be honest now.

I have tried various setting manually and set line load calibration to 50% but still getting BSOD pretty much straight away when trying to do it manually. Would be grateful for a guide to what settings I need for 4.6ghz.


if you are only trying to get to 4.6 try the auto overclocker, I got mine up to 4.6 and I havent BSOD'd once. I have run Prime95 and game on it all day long...


----------



## Carnaged

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


Try this,

VCCSA Voltage: Auto 
VCCIO Voltage: Auto 
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.700/1.750 you need to test what setting work for you.
Auto PLL Overvoltage: Disabled.
PCH Voltage: Auto
VRM Switching frequency: 350 (manual - set)
Vcore PWM/Duty Control: Extreme
Vcore Phase Control: Extreme
VRM Current Capability/Vcore Over-current protection : 120%
CPU Multi 46 by all cores
CPU BCLK: 100 
CPU voltage/vcore: 1.38/1.40 Manual
DDR Voltage: stock volts/stock ferq
CPU Spread Spectrum: Enabled 
Load Line Calibration: Ultra High


Thanks for the information I will give this a go, looks daunting though. I thought from looking around that you could get 4.6 on 1.350 or lower but when I tried it tanked immediately.

Any ideas why the auto overclock would fail my max temp was 72c until it crashed and my ram was set at 1366 instead of 1866. I didn't read the BSOD in time.


----------



## psyside

^ Dunno really, could be many things....you might want to disable cpu spread spectrum, because it makes BCLK 99.xx instead of 100 and we know that changing BCLK could lead in unstable oc.


----------



## Carnaged

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


^ Dunno really, could be many things....you might want to disable cpu spread spectrum, because it makes BCLK 99.xx instead of 100 and we know that changing BCLK could lead in unstable oc.


Just out of interest have you overclocked to 4.6ghz what was the lowest vcore you could get? I am a bit worried about putting to many volts through it. I can see your at 4.8ghz now.


----------



## psyside

Dunno i didnt really remember, but i think it was around 1.3xx but you must know, that every cpu is different, maybe you got lemon









If you had many BSOD, your OS might be corrupted, load optimized defaults, clear cmos, reinstall windows, and try again, this helped me ALOT.


----------



## Carnaged

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


Dunno i didnt really remember, but i think it was around 1.3xx but you must know, that every cpu is different, maybe you got lemon









If you had many BSOD, your OS might be corrupted, load optimized defaults, clear cmos, reinstall windows, and try again, this helped me ALOT.


What temps are you running at 4.8ghz? I have a corsair force gt that is causing problems at the minute that might be contributing to my problems as well.


----------



## psyside

80c max at LINX with AVX, ambient temp was 29c its hot here summer


----------



## fugazi70

I just got this board and it's been around 7 years from building my last system and some stuff is new to me.. The bluetooth module has a a button and right above has something that currently has a blue plastic cap over it.. I assume this is the antenna? Do I just take off that blue cap?

Also the 3 temperature sensors that come with it.. what do I do with that?

I assume that the asus 580 vid cards already have a temperature sensor and the cpu has its own sensor .. so what do I do with the 3 extra temperature sensors? And where do i place them?

I am not so much into overclocking as just having a stable system where I can enjoy some games..

Any help would be great!

P.S. why does it have 2 lan ports?


----------



## andressergio

testing some blck



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Khalam

hey andre is your pm box full? ive pmed you yesterday but didnt get an answer


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fugazi70;14455191*
> I just got this board and it's been around 7 years from building my last system and some stuff is new to me.. The bluetooth module has a a button and right above has something that currently has a blue plastic cap over it.. I assume this is the antenna? Do I just take off that blue cap?
> 
> Also the 3 temperature sensors that come with it.. what do I do with that?
> 
> I assume that the asus 580 vid cards already have a temperature sensor and the cpu has its own sensor .. so what do I do with the 3 extra temperature sensors? And where do i place them?
> 
> I am not so much into overclocking as just having a stable system where I can enjoy some games..
> 
> Any help would be great!
> 
> P.S. why does it have 2 lan ports?


it has dual LAN because its a high end board









The temp probes are in order to make use of them for e.g. monitor case temps or even chipset etc, or whenever you want to put them.

And about the bluetooth module, im not sure...i have the plastic cover on.


----------



## fugazi70

Do I want to screw in the motherboard directly to the hole or do I want to use the paper washers? It looks like direct but I wanted to make sure.


----------



## yagamic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aicha*


if anyone here is having a freezzzups with this board and ssd drive then try to uninstall Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology Driver Software V10.5.0.1026 . after overclocking to 4.6GHz my pc freezes up for 40 s on startup and hdd activity light is on all the time . so at the moment everything is smooth without RST .


Thanks Aisha and psyside for the tip. Will do this once I get home.


----------



## kzinti1

Where should I place one of the temp. probes to monitor the ambient temps. inside my sig. computer. I'd like to know this temp. before and after I change the case fans in this 700D.


----------



## yagamic

Just curious if anyone uses wireless connection with LAN port for their internet?
All my USB2.0s are full and I'm planning to SLI so both the PCIe x1.0 and 4.0 will be blocked. Is there anyway I can utilize the LAN ports to go wireless?
I came across This but it seems a little pricey.
Any ideas?


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;14456358*
> hey andre is your pm box full? ive pmed you yesterday but didnt get an answer


hey mate i sent to ya but it says yours is full lmao

thanks but this is a keeper

cheers !
Sergio


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yagamic;14464558*
> Just curious if anyone uses wireless connection with LAN port for their internet?
> All my USB2.0s are full and I'm planning to SLI so both the PCIe x1.0 and 4.0 will be blocked. Is there anyway I can utilize the LAN ports to go wireless?
> I came across This but it seems a little pricey.
> Any ideas?


How can all of your USB ports be full? You do realize that USB 3.0 is backwards compatible with USB 2.0 devices right?


----------



## yagamic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burningrave101*


How can all of your USB ports be full? You do realize that USB 3.0 is backwards compatible with USB 2.0 devices right?


Thank you for pointing that out. Nope, I was not aware of that. You've just added another 10 USB2.0s for me!
An important lesson learnt today. Thanks again.


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yagamic*


Thank you for pointing that out. Nope, I was not aware of that. You've just added another 10 USB2.0s for me!
An important lesson learnt today. Thanks again.


Heheh


----------



## fugazi70

The fans from my case should I plug them into the mobo? Currently I have them connected to the psu.

What benefits would it give to switch to the mobo power connectors?


----------



## psyside

You can control them, if you connected them to the mobo, using profiles etc.


----------



## kzinti1

I'm still wondering if (and why) I should use the EZ Plugs?


----------



## Carnaged

I know this goes again the law of overclocking but I'm trying to get my system to run at stock but the board seems to want to give too much voltage to the CPU. I was told to set the CPU to offset mode so that the CPU would drop the voltage down when idle, the power phase is set to standard but at load it's giving 1.328v which seems like a lot. I have the newest bios on the motherboard. I have the Z version however.


----------



## fugazi70

I had a question I just installed my pc and did the 3dmark and even played a game a few times.. then windows did some update and my directdraw was disabled and the ram for my 2 asus 580's were showing 0... i was freaking out.. i rebooted and it was working again...

Any idea why it was showing 0? I know this is a asus maximum forum which I do have the board.. just wondering if its related to the mobo


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;14484321*
> I'm still wondering if (and why) I should use the EZ Plugs?


Yes use them, they help in terms of generall stability in some casese.


----------



## fugazi70

What are exactly the ezplugs?

It says they go to the video carD?

But my video card requires 2 8 pin pcie

Right now i have the psu supplying power to the video card.

So do I need to use the ezplugs?


----------



## whipple16

They are just for extra power to you pci slots. Not really needed in most cases


----------



## Silverlake

EZ Plugs are recommended if you're using SLI or Crossfire setup. It is found that using it will made the GPU more stable. (At least mine is more stable when overclocked)


----------



## andressergio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silverlake*


EZ Plugs are recommended if you're using SLI or Crossfire setup. It is found that using it will made the GPU more stable. (At least mine is more stable when overclocked)


u use both ?

im using SLI of 580's and native 8x8x mode, and its faster than NF200 BUT (there's always a but...) it needs more vgpu to make my cards stable

i tried 1 EZ plug didnt make any dif , not 2...

btw im runing CORSAIR AX1200 so its enough powa but maybe the 2 together can help

cheers
Sergio


----------



## whipple16

I run sli 470's and don't use the ez plug. I'm stable @ 850 core and that's plenty to max out everything I have. Not worth a ugly molex running across my board


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

The way a MIVE should look when it's ready for some action !!!


----------



## Cotton

Gemini or Dragon? Either way, nice pot.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

F1 Gemini's
i have more than 1


----------



## Cotton

How many bases do you have?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

2 bases come with the Gemini's and i have 2 Gemini's
And i have an unreleased F1 Gemini Dice Base,


----------



## Cotton

Yeah i was curious if you had the DICE base. He doesn't want pictures posted of the config. How does it perform against the ln2 base? What temp zones do you typically get?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cotton*


Yeah i was curious if you had the DICE base. He doesn't want pictures posted of the config. How does it perform against the ln2 base? What temp zones do you typically get?


Yes, I'm the only one with the Dice base. Kinda was made for me just to try out and test for him.

Well, on dice in the dice base, small chunks to a powdery mix is nice. I crush the dice and then blend in a blender for a few seconds.... makes a nice powder.
the standard bases that come with the F1, it's difficult to get dry ice into the holes so you're not really getting the dice all the way into the base. I make it a powder and push it into the holes with a wooden skewer.

8 Hole Base - Average -69 to -65c
16 Hole - Average -67 to -65
Dice - Average -72 to -68

the 8 hole base works well for Dice because of it's mass. But the issue is getting dice into the holes.

Here is a picture of my M4E and a 2600k last weekend with the Dice base.
Idle to light load average temps were -72 to -69c most of the time


----------



## Cotton

That aluminum top adds to the mass nicely as well. Do you use Styrofoam with Ln2 or the extension?

Those are great temps. I haven't gone subzero with 1155 yet, but I believe I heard somewhere that DICE is better than Ln2 for it because of CB issues. What have you experienced?


----------



## Carnaged

I have a kind of noobish question about vcore, when I set my I72600K machine to 1.370V when I reboot and go into the bios it is more like 1.378V. I originally set it to 1.38V to get 4.6ghz as my chip needs plenty of choose but it goes over that and I don't really want to go higher.

I have LLC set to 75% is that what should be happening?


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whipple16;14491145*
> I run sli 470's and don't use the ez plug. I'm stable @ 850 core and that's plenty to max out everything I have. Not worth a ugly molex running across my board


yeah its ugly but u have one at the bottom


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> I have a kind of noobish question about vcore, when I set my I72600K machine to 1.370V when I reboot and go into the bios it is more like 1.378V. I originally set it to 1.38V to get 4.6ghz as my chip needs plenty of choose but it goes over that and I don't really want to go higher.
> 
> I have LLC set to 75% is that what should be happening?


As long as you have Extreme OV disabled, I would not worry about the fluctuations. There will be minor fluctuations, if you want to get in to it further you can edit the offsets. But for now, I would not mess with them until you familiarize yourself with the bios a little more (no rudeness intended, honest opinion).


----------



## Carnaged

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cotton*


As long as you have Extreme OV disabled, I would not worry about the fluctuations. There will be minor fluctuations, if you want to get in to it further you can edit the offsets. But for now, I would not mess with them until you familiarize yourself with the bios a little more (no rudeness intended, honest opinion).


No offence taken I currently use offset mode as I am running stock inbetween testing. For some reason when running offset mode on auto it gives the CPU 1.328v so I use a negative offset of 0.090 to get it back down to 1.40v which is the default when using Auto mode on the CPU. Not sure why auto on offset mode wants to give it more power. When i'm inbetween testing I like to be able to drop down the idle voltage.


----------



## Carnaged

I have run into a random problem tonight, for some reason my Media HDD stopped working in windows, looking in the event viewer I had the following;

The device, \\Device\\Ide\\iaStor0, did not respond within the timeout period.

then

An error was detected on device \\Device\\Harddisk1\\DR1 during a paging operation.

and also

An error was detected on device \\Device\\CdRom0 during a paging operation.

Once I noticed my media drive had gone I rebooted windows and then for some reason my mouse and keyboard decided to not work. I plugged them into a different port to get them back and in windows I had a unknown device in the USB section of device manager.

The USB thing has happened once before, so I switched the machine off and cleared the CMOS went back into windows and the unknown device has gone and mouse and keyboard are back in the same ports as before.

Talk about weird, I'm running at stock so I don't know what caused the problems with my media drive making it disappear but the CDROM continued to work after the error message.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton;14507576*
> That aluminum top adds to the mass nicely as well. Do you use Styrofoam with Ln2 or the extension?
> 
> Those are great temps. I haven't gone subzero with 1155 yet, but I believe I heard somewhere that DICE is better than Ln2 for it because of CB issues. What have you experienced?


neoprene with dice and ln2. the extension is nice for dice so you can pack the pot totally full.

i haven't gone ln2 on the M4E yet.... will be August 20-21 @ the Microcenter Event with OCN.


----------



## ranger052

Hi guys, I just Ordered my new Maximus Extreme-Z, i7 2600K and Corsair Vengeance memory 16GB
















I am going to keep both of my video cards.

I have a question can someone tell me exacly the settings that you guys have on the bios in order to overclock it 5GHz+????

I have water cooling so the temps wont be a problem ...

Oh another question, since I am going to run CF and also I have a sound card, in whats connectors shoud I connect the video cards?????


----------



## Cotton

Oh, I meant a styrofoam extension instead of the extra mass from the aluminum one during ln2 sessions.

Is there a thread here that will be updated during/after the event? I want to see what you guys do.


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> Hi guys, I just Ordered my new Maximus Extreme-Z, i7 2600K and Corsair Vengeance memory 16GB
> 
> I am going to keep both of my video cards.
> 
> I have a question can someone tell me exacly the settings that you guys have on the bios in order to overclock it 5GHz+????
> 
> I have water cooling so the temps wont be a problem ...


Some good afternoon reading:

http://www.techreaction.net/2011/01/04/3-step-overclocking-guide-%E2%80%93-sandy-bridge-v0-1beta/

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2157-Maximus-IV-Extreme-Bios-Sandybridge-CPU-Overview-and-CPU-Overclocking-Guide

...and a little more advanced:

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2162-Overclocking-Using-Offset-Mode-for-CPU-Core-Voltage

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2163-Overview-of-Clock-Skew

For Reference:
Quote:


> BCLK
> measured in MHz
> Base Clock Increasing your base clock increases your CPU core clocks, memory speed, QPI frequency, and North Bridge Frequency
> -Similar to the older FSB "Front Side Bus"
> BCLK x CPU ratio = CPU frequency
> Adjust the BCLK frequency to overclock the CPU speed!
> 
> -Multiplier is a ratio that determines the clock speed for the CPU based on the multiplication of the BCLK. For example, your CPU multiplier determines what your CPU core clock speed is using this formula: Base clock * multiplier
> There are also multipliers for Memory frequency, QPI speed, and North Bridge (UCLK) frequency.
> 
> PCIE
> measured in MHz
> Periferal Connect Interface Express
> -Video Graphics communication link
> when overclocking, increasing the PCI-E clock can help with stability when above 200MHz BCLK
> 
> CPU Voltage
> AKA -VCore this is your processor core voltage. Increasing this will supply your CPU cores the power they need to operate at higher frequencies.
> Central Processing Unit
> -Processor core voltage
> DO NOT EXCEED 1.55v
> 
> IMC Voltage
> "VTT" or "QPI" Increasing this will supply the power needed for the IMC (North Bridge) to operate at higher frequencies.
> - L3 shared cache
> - memory controller
> - processor I/O power rail
> Since memory controller frequency is dependent on BCLK, the higher the BCLK, the higher the IMC voltage required. DO NOT Exceed 1.45v
> 
> DRAM Voltage
> DDR3 Random Access Memory
> -Memory Voltage
> Since DRAM speed is linked to the BCLK the higher the BCLK the higher the DRAM Voltage is needed
> 
> CPU PLL Voltage
> PLL: Phase Locked Loop voltage
> - Processor/IMC(Integrated Memory Controller)/other internal clock cycles
> - Clock multiplying of processor is provided by an internal Phase Locked Loop
> Does not have a significant effect on CPU Speed, -DO NOT Exceed 1.90v
> 
> PCH Voltage
> Platform Controller Hub
> - main I/O interface for CPU
> - display connectivity
> - Integrated Audio
> - power management features
> - Storage features
> The higher the CPU frequency, the harder the I/O (input and output) has to work so there is higher power consumption and more heat is generated, raising the CPU temperature. The PCH voltage needs to be increased in order to stabilize I/O signaling. DO NOT EXCEED 1.25v


Enjoy


----------



## ranger052

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton;14515956*
> Some good afternoon reading:
> 
> http://www.techreaction.net/2011/01/04/3-step-overclocking-guide-%E2%80%93-sandy-bridge-v0-1beta/


Thanks









but actually I am pretty bad overclocking lol what I uswed in my old system was a program that came in the bios that is call CPU Level Up, I just put in in 3.8 and the programs adjust everything else jeje easy eh jejejej

So I am hoping I can do the same here with this board lol

hopefully the board will be here this friday


----------



## Mactox

I have a small question:

The 2 EZ-Plug's, use them or not? I currently aint using them, is it recommended to plug them in and/or what benefits could it give?


----------



## Silverlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio;14490355*
> u use both ?
> 
> im using SLI of 580's and native 8x8x mode, and its faster than NF200 BUT (there's always a but...) it needs more vgpu to make my cards stable
> 
> i tried 1 EZ plug didnt make any dif , not 2...
> 
> btw im runing CORSAIR AX1200 so its enough powa but maybe the 2 together can help
> 
> cheers
> Sergio


Quote:


> I have a small question:
> 
> The 2 EZ-Plug's, use them or not? I currently aint using them, is it recommended to plug them in and/or what benefits could it give?


I use both of the EZ plug, my PSU is Corsair AX 1200W. It make my Asus GTX 580 DCU II SLI more stable on 900/2200 @1,125V.

If u re using one GPU, there is no need to plug the EZ plug. It only recommended if your GPU is unstable. (ex. when OC even it is mild or "most other ppl can setting", still "driver fail")


----------



## Mactox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverlake;14517000*
> I use both of the EZ plug, my PSU is Corsair AX 1200W. It make my Asus GTX 580 DCU II SLI more stable on 900/2200 @1,125V.
> 
> If u re using one GPU, there is no need to plug the EZ plug. It only recommended if your GPU is unstable. (ex. when OC even it is mild or "most other ppl can setting", still "driver fail")


Alright thanks for the info, my HD6970 has been having troubles OC ... can't get higher then 915 on the core, memory clocks great. Will have a look if one of the EZ-plugs can change that


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton;14515841*
> Oh, I meant a styrofoam extension instead of the extra mass from the aluminum one during ln2 sessions.
> 
> Is there a thread here that will be updated during/after the event? I want to see what you guys do.


I don't use the extension with LN2.

follow event here. I just posted pics last night of some nice stuff Corsair donated for the event.

when the event goes live there will be a livestream link posted in there.
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-related-news-information/1074127-overclock-net-presents-august-ice-extreme.html


----------



## Carnaged

Anyone else had UDB devices stop working, then come up with unkown device? Having a few problems with this board.


----------



## fugazi70

So I just take the molex connector from my psu and plug it straight to the board? Should I do one or both? I am running 2 Asus GTX 580's in sli


----------



## fit949

Guys newegg is having a ram sale would you recommend these Mushkin modules yes or no? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226184


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fit949;14520576*
> Guys newegg is having a ram sale would you recommend these Mushkin modules yes or no? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226184


Are you actually using the memory in your sig? That board uses 3 way memory and you have 8GB listed. Have you bought an ASUS Maximus IV or are you posting in the wrong thread?
Mushkin makes excellent memory. I like the way NewEgg posts a link to the product page. You can buy this factory direct for about the same price. That's where I buy mine. Mushkin will go out of their way to help you in anyway they can and are some of the nicest people you'll ever run across.
I'd use 2x4GB memory on a Maximus IV instead of the 2x2GB. that you've asked about.


----------



## psyside

Yea 8GB ram is a no brainer when the memory is so cheap, on top of that 4GB is not quite enough ram for high end/powerful systems imho, only the windows itself after +10 hours work use like 2.8/3GB, the more/longer you use it it consume more ram, untill you restart your system.


----------



## fugazi70

Is there an internal speaker on the mobo or internal speaker connector? I didn't see one on the board or in the manual. The only think about speakers was the reference to the front audio connector.

If there is one where is it at?


----------



## ranger052

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fugazi70*


Is there an internal speaker on the mobo or internal speaker connector? I didn't see one on the board or in the manual. The only think about speakers was the reference to the front audio connector.

If there is one where is it at?


1+ Good Question.

is there any internal speaker guys??


----------



## fit949

Yes its for my new build picked up MAXIV open box newegg for a real savings motherboard was mint in original box got lucky! BTW picked up that ram for $67 I will post when I install thanks for the helpful advice


----------



## seba84_2005

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ranger052*


1+ Good Question.

is there any internal speaker guys??


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ranger052*


1+ Good Question.

is there any internal speaker guys??


OFC there is lol guys









Edit: lol sorry, it was already answered.


----------



## Carnaged

Is there anyone else here in a constant battle to keep really nice boot times, I have a Corsair Force GT which is lovely and fast however windows drivers are always trying to add time onto my nice boot.

I have to disable Nvidia audio drivers and I let windows detect the audio drivers as High definition audio device otherwise the onboard realtek drivers add about 5-6 seconds onto my boot time.

It hangs at the welcome screen then loads quick as normal, winds me up for some reason.


----------



## ranger052

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seba84_2005*





Thanks







, my board shoulb be here this friday YEAHHHHHHH lol


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carnaged;14535793*
> Is there anyone else here in a constant battle to keep really nice boot times, I have a Corsair Force GT which is lovely and fast however windows drivers are always trying to add time onto my nice boot.
> 
> I have to disable Nvidia audio drivers and I let windows detect the audio drivers as High definition audio device otherwise the onboard realtek drivers add about 5-6 seconds onto my boot time.
> 
> It hangs at the welcome screen then loads quick as normal, winds me up for some reason.


I got similar variation, from 14, it goes to 17/18 and in some rare case, even 21. Average is around 17 seconds i think, rig in signature.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carnaged*


Is there anyone else here in a constant battle to keep really nice boot times, I have a Corsair Force GT which is lovely and fast however windows drivers are always trying to add time onto my nice boot.

I have to disable Nvidia audio drivers and I let windows detect the audio drivers as High definition audio device otherwise the onboard realtek drivers add about 5-6 seconds onto my boot time.

It hangs at the welcome screen then loads quick as normal, winds me up for some reason.


Ever tried this? http://www.greatis.com/bootracer/ It's worked for me. There are also other such programs.


----------



## gerryb10

Is there any place you can download O.C profiles for this motherboard? As it would be handy if someone had. I have a H60 for watercooling so would be able to run most overclocks.


----------



## sockpirate

I will be picking this board up in a few weeks, i was just curious as to the SLI configuration to be able to run 16x in both lanes for SLI, will i also have to purchase a soundcard to activate the 16x 16x ? I think i read that somewhere when this board came out at the beginning of the year.


----------



## sivarthcaz

Hey, so i'm having a problem with this board and two wd raptors. They're set up in raid 0. When I try to start up the computer one of the two drives isn't recognized by the raid (this is ONLY during a cold boot, after the computer has been shut down). I'm very positive this is because the drive doesn't have enough time to spin up.

Is there some sort of boot delay option within the bios so the drive has time to spin up? Gets pretty annoying that I have to go into the bios, and then just exit it so the drive has time to spin up.

Edit: Created own thread in Intel Motherboards


----------



## Carnaged

I have a query about this board, does it always run the CPU when at stock at 3800Mhz instead of 3400Mhz it always seems to turbo boost. Is that a board thing or a CPU thing?

I figured out what my problem was with losing USB ports, it I have the machine at Standard phase control so I can use it in Offset mode so that it lowers voltage at idle and set Line Load Calibration to 0% I start to lose USB devices after a certain period of usage. If LLC is set to auto I don't lose any and it works fine.

This is why I wonder about the what the board is doing normally other than the default stock settings and my ram does run at 1866mhz so I assume the CPU could need extra juice for that .


----------



## kzinti1

I have a spare Galaxy GTX470 I'd like to use as dedicated for PhysX. Is there any certain slot in which it should be mounted?
Will my main vga be lowered from 16x to 8x or does that just happen when an SLi bridge is used?


----------



## M_T_M

I tried updating the bios but it says this: Selected file is not a EFI BIOS. please help. Can anyone tell me instructions.
Thanks


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seba84_2005;14414520*
> Install latest AI Suite II from ASUS M4E-Z site.


I get those errors, But not the motherboard error, like pci or volts.


----------



## Fantomau

I've noticed something kinda strange.

I have two 1.5tb drives (WD) and used them in a Rampage formula III board.

In that system, The drives were dead silent.

But then I got a MIVE (Not the Z) and noticed that the very same drives installed internally began to make a clicking sound. So I put them into an external enclosures and no clicking at all.

Then I got the MIVE-Z board and noticed the very same clicking noise when installed internally, But NOT externally.

So I got two brand new 2tb WD drives, Hoping the clicking sound would go away. Nope
They do the exact same thing. I doubt seriously that 4 drives would all be bad all at once.

Internally, They all click
Externally, They are quiet, no clicking.


----------



## Carnaged

Does anyone here know if when running ram at 1866mhz that you need to give your CPU more voltage in order for it to be stable. I was having a problem with my motherboard when I set Auto LLC to 0%.

After a few days I would lose USB ports and have to do a cmos reset.

Anyway if I run at stock 1.240V I get this problem with LLC on auto as soon as you either put the ram in XMP or set the AI overclocker to manual it sets LLC to 74% by default so now my machine runs at 1.256v and I don't have this problem.

Is this due to the memory needing more juice?


----------



## andressergio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silverlake*


I use both of the EZ plug, my PSU is Corsair AX 1200W. It make my Asus GTX 580 DCU II SLI more stable on 900/2200 @1,125V.

If u re using one GPU, there is no need to plug the EZ plug. It only recommended if your GPU is unstable. (ex. when OC even it is mild or "most other ppl can setting", still "driver fail")


thanks

mines are stable 900/2200 on 1,075 SLI without EZ plugs...i meant on 980/4400 needs more than on NF200 but its cool either way just for bench

cheers !
Sergio


----------



## Barso

I run my cpu at 1.06v on manual but when I try to enable offset so that the cpu will run at less volts when idle I cannot adjust the volts as they reset at 1,2v.
Is there anyway to run manual at 1.06v and also enable the cpu to idle at .08 ?
Thanks.


----------



## Tunapiano

been away for awhile, real life does that.

i will try and get some time to revamp the original post with new bios and other information.


----------



## CrashnBrn

Posting this here makes much more sense.

I feel I'm doing somthing wrong with my OC settings on my Extreme-Z. At 1.45V 4.8ghz is barley stable during IBT.

Are there other setting that need to be changed other than vcore and multiplyer or is my CPU just very power hungry?


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carnaged;14582559*
> Does anyone here know if when running ram at 1866mhz that you need to give your CPU more voltage in order for it to be stable. I was having a problem with my motherboard when I set Auto LLC to 0%.
> 
> After a few days I would lose USB ports and have to do a cmos reset.
> 
> Anyway if I run at stock 1.240V I get this problem with LLC on auto as soon as you either put the ram in XMP or set the AI overclocker to manual it sets LLC to 74% by default so now my machine runs at 1.256v and I don't have this problem.
> 
> Is this due to the memory needing more juice?


depends on the memory mate but generally yes, the more ram and tighter timmings...u will need some notches of vcore

cheers !
Sergio


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau;14579532*
> I've noticed something kinda strange.
> 
> I have two 1.5tb drives (WD) and used them in a Rampage formula III board.
> 
> In that system, The drives were dead silent.
> 
> But then I got a MIVE (Not the Z) and noticed that the very same drives installed internally began to make a clicking sound. So I put them into an external enclosures and no clicking at all.
> 
> Then I got the MIVE-Z board and noticed the very same clicking noise when installed internally, But NOT externally.
> 
> So I got two brand new 2tb WD drives, Hoping the clicking sound would go away. Nope
> They do the exact same thing. I doubt seriously that 4 drives would all be bad all at once.
> 
> Internally, They all click
> Externally, They are quiet, no clicking.


all my hdd clicks at first start on every mobo i had...


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrashnBrn;14643220*
> Posting this here makes much more sense.
> 
> I feel I'm doing somthing wrong with my OC settings on my Extreme-Z. At 1.45V 4.8ghz is barley stable during IBT.
> 
> Are there other setting that need to be changed other than vcore and multiplyer or is my CPU just very power hungry?


Same problem here, we either got a lemon cpu-s or corrupted BIOS, cant wait Asus to release new BIOS im using 1850 atm.


----------



## ranger052

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrashnBrn*


Posting this here makes much more sense.

I feel I'm doing somthing wrong with my OC settings on my Extreme-Z. At 1.45V 4.8ghz is barley stable during IBT.

Are there other setting that need to be changed other than vcore and multiplyer or is my CPU just very power hungry?


Well I am using the auto tunning and my CPU is running at 4.6 Stable 24/7.

Just go into the bios, and select where it say Level Up and then 4.6. Enjoy


----------



## badatgames18

finally got a maximus!!!!!









hopefully it'll come soon... what bios do you guys suggest as being the most stable?


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*


finally got a maximus!!!!!









hopefully it'll come soon... what bios do you guys suggest as being the most stable?


Congrats! Is this a new system, or replacement for the EVGA FTW Motherboard?

I'm using BIOS 1409, and its working great.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunapiano*


been away for awhile, real life does that.

i will try and get some time to revamp the original post with new bios and other information.


Thanks! I've been away for a bit too. Good to see you back.


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jobotoo*


Congrats! Is this a new system, or replacement for the EVGA FTW Motherboard?

I'm using BIOS 1409, and its working great.


It's a whole new build sort of









i bought the maximus ob though :/ will be my first open box ever... but asus has warranty through serial so (knock on wood) if anything is wrong i can just rma it...

do you know if they do advance rmas?/cross ship


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*


It's a whole new build sort of

i bought the maximus ob though :/ will be my first open box ever... but asus has warranty through serial so (knock on wood) if anything is wrong i can just rma it...

do you know if they do advance rmas?/cross ship


Not sure, but hope so for your sake.







GREAT price though!

FYI - Antivirus is a personal choice, and Kaspersky was my #1 choice for years, but have been using MSE for a couple years now and it is GREAT and free. Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Necrodox

Does anyone know what the error code AA signifies? I looked in the manual but I don't know what it means.

"System has transitioned into ACPI mode. Interrupt controller is in APIC mode."

Ideas?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodox;14656635*
> Does anyone know what the error code AA signifies? I looked in the manual but I don't know what it means.
> 
> "System has transitioned into ACPI mode. Interrupt controller is in APIC mode."
> 
> Ideas?


AA = Always Awesome..
Even with my board @ -140c it reads AA.
No worries.


----------



## Necrodox

Lol, I'd like to see the temperature of my CPU but this AA won't go away.









I'm not experiencing any problems it just says AA.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodox;14658060*
> Lol, I'd like to see the temperature of my CPU but this AA won't go away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not experiencing any problems it just says AA.


AA is the same as other boards reading FF. It's not entirely bad. What exactly the AA stands for..... IDK

2day my 2600k was around -90c to -158c on average..

M4E / 2600K / HD 4890 / Kingpin Cooling F1 Gemini CPU pot / Kingpin Cooling Tek-9 Fat GPU pot / Antec HCP-1200 / gpu voltage 1.418v


----------



## Tunapiano

The list of members is cleaned up, much better looking now.


----------



## megs8888

Hi guys hopefully this is the right place I have the Asus Max Ex IV B3, I tried to get into the Bios today to OC, I have vers 1409 when in the bios menus the cursor moves erratically all over the place and seems to control itself very weird i have hard wired mouse and have tried cleaning, using different mouse etc still the same. Wont let me do anything, the system seems to be running fine Win 7 64bit, I have tried to disable hyperthreading as I use my pc for FSX and it doesn't seem to hold any of the settings after F10 either.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

1st.
New Bios... Old School way... Don't Use Mouse. keyboard works good. i use 1409 and no issues.

Try this, do you settings and go into the last tab and save a profile... save as water test or something... after you save to a profile, reboot and go back in to oc profiles and load that profile again... F10 - Yes and reboot into winders... see what happens


----------



## megs8888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;14658760*
> 1st.
> New Bios... Old School way... Don't Use Mouse. keyboard works good. i use 1409 and no issues.
> 
> Try this, do you settings and go into the last tab and save a profile... save as water test or something... after you save to a profile, reboot and go back in to oc profiles and load that profile again... F10 - Yes and reboot into winders... see what happens


Fixed it was a game controller that was causing it Saitek Yoke. thanks for the quick reply though.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megs8888;14659027*
> Fixed it was a game controller that was causing it Saitek Yoke. thanks for the quick reply though.


NP... good thing it was something simple..


----------



## Patton55

Greetings all,

I don't seem to be able to use full sized PCIe slots x16_2, x8_3, x16_4 on my Asus Maximus IV Extreme motherboard with a Creative sound blaster Fatal1ty PCIe sound card, in Windows 7_x64 just doesnt recognise their is a device at all. 
However the sound card works fine in the x16/8_1 slot (full size), the x1-1 and x4_1 slots, just wondering if I need to adjust anything in BIOS so I am able to use those three larger slots with the sound card?

Thanks
Patton


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;14658760*
> 1st.
> New Bios... Old School way... Don't Use Mouse. keyboard works good. i use 1409 and no issues.
> 
> Try this, do you settings and go into the last tab and save a profile... save as water test or something... after you save to a profile, reboot and go back in to oc profiles and load that profile again... F10 - Yes and reboot into winders... see what happens


xc what is the good of BIOS 1409 ? i use 1850 and has been good to me

thanks in advance !
Sergio


----------



## Necrodox

Alright the AA error code I am experiencing says this in the manual as it's description; "System has transitioned into ACPI mode. Interrupt controller is in APIC mode.", any ideas now?

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio;14664472*
> xc what is the good of BIOS 1409 ? i use 1850 and has been good to me
> 
> thanks in advance !
> Sergio


i saw no reason to update since with the 1409 i could get a 2600k to 5.7GHZ and memory scaled really well. 7-8-7 2230


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;14666307*
> i saw no reason to update since with the 1409 i could get a 2600k to 5.7GHZ and memory scaled really well. 7-8-7 2230


a tought u tried 1850 and u couldnt do the same

thx
Sergio


----------



## andressergio

tried 1409 on the other bios chip

seems nice



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Nice Sergio...

Actually my M4E and 2600K are both FS in the next few days.... Done benching and overclocking for about a year... gonna step aside and take a break.


----------



## ears

Hi folks!

I'm new over here, nice to have a place like this to discuss about hardware.

As many of you, i've this motherboard but i've a problem and need the help of ho knows to do it.

I've the i7 2600k but for some reason that i don't know i can't do overclock to it, don't ask me way but i can't.

I'm not a expertise (far away) of oc, but this motherboard have alot of settings and i don't know where to change to do a overclock.

I tryed the easy way with Asus Turbo V Evo, but the problem is that is said the oc was to 4.7 GHz but in true didnt do it.

Can anyone here say the settings for i try on this motherboard, for the 4.7GHz oc? I assume all kind of responsability of the tips here.
Other thing, does my power supply takes this type of OC (isn't too much)?

Here is my computer:

Box: Antec Twelve Hundred
PSU: Corsair TX950W
Mobo: ASUS Maximus IV Extreme
Processor: Intel [email protected] 3.4GHz
CPU Cooler: Thermaltake Frio
Memory: GSKILL PC3-17000 RIPJAWS-X CL9 2133MHZ 8GB + CF
VGA: Asus Nvidia GTX590
HD: SSD OCZ Vertex 3 Sata 3 120GB + WD Caviar Green 1TB - 32MB buffer Sata 2

Many thanks!


----------



## Fantomau

So cpu-z shows it as stock 3.8ghz?

You have to go into the bios and disable intel speedstep, cpu c1e.

These items are under Advanced / CPU Configuration and are located bear the bottom.

If you see that windows shows stock overclock, Dont worry about what it says, It always says stock overclock, Even mine says [email protected], Eventhough CPU-Z shows 4.6ghz


----------



## ranger052

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ears;14672677*
> Hi folks!
> 
> I'm new over here, nice to have a place like this to discuss about hardware.
> 
> As many of you, i've this motherboard but i've a problem and need the help of ho knows to do it.
> 
> I've the i7 2600k but for some reason that i don't know i can't do overclock to it, don't ask me way but i can't.
> 
> I'm not a expertise (far away) of oc, but this motherboard have alot of settings and i don't know where to change to do a overclock.
> 
> I tryed the easy way with Asus Turbo V Evo, but the problem is that is said the oc was to 4.7 GHz but in true didnt do it.
> 
> Can anyone here say the settings for i try on this motherboard, for the 4.7GHz oc? I assume all kind of responsability of the tips here.
> Other thing, does my power supply takes this type of OC (isn't too much)?
> 
> Here is my computer:
> 
> Box: Antec Twelve Hundred
> PSU: Corsair TX950W
> Mobo: ASUS Maximus IV Extreme
> Processor: Intel [email protected] 3.4GHz
> CPU Cooler: Thermaltake Frio
> Memory: GSKILL PC3-17000 RIPJAWS-X CL9 2133MHZ 8GB + CF
> VGA: Asus Nvidia GTX590
> HD: SSD OCZ Vertex 3 Sata 3 120GB + WD Caviar Green 1TB - 32MB buffer Sata 2
> 
> Many thanks!


There you got...

Check the post #3

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2157-Maximus-IV-Extreme-Bios-Sandybridge-CPU-Overview-and-CPU-Overclocking-Guide


----------



## audilogic

anyone knows if this board will have future support for PCIe gen 3?


----------



## ears

One thing i forgot to ask.

The motherboard have a 4pin power connection.

As i've a GTX590, i ask if i need to plug a 4 pin power cable on it (what i readed was that the 4 pin conectior was for vga cards, mabe more than one?).
So its needed to connect that power cable? If not, can i expect problems or some inprovment - or not - if i connect the 4 pin power cable?

Once again many thanks!


----------



## Necrodox

Is it possible to use the debug LED as a CPU temperature display? Mine constantly shows AA, on board temperature display would be absolutely phenomenal.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Guys I'm getting frustrated on trying to run SLi setup, it has been UNsuccessfull. Maybe you guys can help me out here.

The problem is whenever I enable SLI on control panel, NVIDIA control panel crashes and my resolution goes poop. It would look like I have no drivers installed though I do. I noticed before I install nvidia drivers, windows will try to install it's on P2P generic drivers, but even windows can't successfully install drivers on BOTH cards, only one VGA adapter is successfully installed. The other card will get the "CODE 10" or "this hardware cannot start" or something like that on device manager.

Could it be my motherboard? I've tried the FF:
-Used different drivers
-tested each card individually
-switched top/bottom
-updated realtek audio drivers
-used pcie 1/3 and 1/2(nf200)
-install with/without sli bridge
-tried different combinations (i have 3 gtx 570s)
-tried running @ stock speeds and default bios

I don't think reformatting my HD would help. I'm running out of ideas


----------



## Cotton

I would try each of these separately;

-Turn the Ln2 switch off for the sake of these tests, just in case.

Are they showing up on the bios' GPU Dimm post?
-Make sure your PCIE lane switches are enabled and not disabled.
-Make sure the power supply is producing current to the cards' 6 pin connectors.
-Try the 2nd bios on the board, via the bios swap switch.
-Try updating to the latest motherboard bios from Kingpin's forum.

Are they showing up on the device manager in windows?
-Try a different HDD with the latest drivers, leave others unplugged.

If its detecting and crashing during "work" it has to perform;
-Try plugging in the two additional molex power feeds on the board.

Let me know, this will help narrow it down a little for me.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton;14696739*
> I would try each of these separately;
> 
> -Turn the Ln2 switch off for the sake of these tests, just in case.
> 
> Are they showing up on the bios' GPU Dimm post?
> -Make sure your PCIE lane switches are enabled and not disabled.
> -Make sure the power supply is producing current to the cards' 6 pin connectors.
> -Try the 2nd bios on the board, via the bios swap switch.
> -Try updating to the latest motherboard bios from Kingpin's forum.
> 
> Are they showing up on the device manager in windows?
> -Try a different HDD with the latest drivers, leave others unplugged.
> 
> If its detecting and crashing during "work" it has to perform;
> -Try plugging in the two additional molex power feeds on the board.
> 
> Let me know, this will help narrow it down a little for me.


Thanks you for your reply.

-LN2 Switch is off
-It does show up on GPU DIMM post
-PCIe lanes are enabled
-Running latest beta bios
-It doesn't crash during "work" because I couldn't get it to run on SLi
-If the car shows up on GPU DIMM post then I'm guessing my two 6pin connectors are fine?

-Haven't tried bios switch. Will this remove my saved OC settings on my original bios?

-No extra HDD to try out.


----------



## Al plants Corn

I thought I read something awhile back about ROG motherboards having special rma support. As in, they send you a new one and after you receive it send your old one back. Is that true?


----------



## Silverlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g;14699830*
> Thanks you for your reply.
> 
> -LN2 Switch is off
> -It does show up on GPU DIMM post
> -PCIe lanes are enabled
> -Running latest beta bios
> -It doesn't crash during "work" because I couldn't get it to run on SLi
> -If the car shows up on GPU DIMM post then I'm guessing my two 6pin connectors are fine?
> 
> -Haven't tried bios switch. Will this remove my saved OC settings on my original bios?
> 
> -No extra HDD to try out.


Please do try to plug both of the OZPlugs (the 4 pin molex power) which will help your tri SLI.


----------



## ranger052

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn;14704136*
> I thought I read something awhile back about ROG motherboards having special rma support. As in, they send you a new one and after you receive it send your old one back. Is that true?


Yes it is, I had a problem with my old motherboard, an Asus Crosshair iii and 4 days after I called asus I got a brand New motherboard with box and everything in it, then I send mine back and that was all...

But, heheeh there is always a but...
you have to give a credit card to asus just in case you dont send the defective one.


----------



## ranger052

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverlake;14704287*
> Please do try to plug both of the OZPlugs (the 4 pin molex power) which will help your tri SLI.


yes do that...

I was having some issues and I plug the two EZPlugs and problem solve


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverlake;14704287*
> Please do try to plug both of the OZPlugs (the 4 pin molex power) which will help your tri SLI.


Which EZplugs are you talking about? Though i'm not running tri SLI, just two cards


----------



## Silverlake

This one:


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> Thanks you for your reply.
> 
> -LN2 Switch is off
> -It does show up on GPU DIMM post
> -PCIe lanes are enabled
> -Running latest beta bios
> -It doesn't crash during "work" because I couldn't get it to run on SLi
> -If the car shows up on GPU DIMM post then I'm guessing my two 6pin connectors are fine?
> 
> -Haven't tried bios switch. Will this remove my saved OC settings on my original bios?
> 
> -No extra HDD to try out.


It sounds like its not the board's issue since the cards are posting. It sounds like a card issue.
Quote:


> only one VGA adapter is successfully installed. The other card will get the "CODE 10" or "this hardware cannot start" or something like that on device manager.


If you cannot manually install the drivers to the card from the device manager then something is up with the card. Especially since you said both are detecting in the GPU Dimm post. You could also have past drivers clashing, have you done a clean install of windows before trying to get this SLI up and going?

-You said you tested each card individually?
-What use do these cards have from the past?
-What are/were the temps of the cards?

Check and see if you're using a Crossfire bridge instead of a SLI bridge too. Sometimes they look very similar.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverlake;14706911*
> This one:


Oh so those are.. I will give this one a go, I can only plug in one because my won't let me do two since the bottom of my board is already at the bottom of my case
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton;14708036*
> It sounds like its not the board's issue since the cards are posting. It sounds like a card issue.
> 
> If you cannot manually install the drivers to the card from the device manager then something is up with the card. Especially since you said both are detecting in the GPU Dimm post. You could also have past drivers clashing, have you done a clean install of windows before trying to get this SLI up and going?
> 
> -You said you tested each card individually?
> -What use do these cards have from the past?
> -What are/were the temps of the cards?
> 
> Check and see if you're using a Crossfire bridge instead of a SLI bridge too. Sometimes they look very similar.


yeah I've tried individually. Just gaming... Temps are fine around 39 idle


----------



## Al plants Corn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ranger052*


Yes it is, I had a problem with my old motherboard, an Asus Crosshair iii and 4 days after I called asus I got a brand New motherboard with box and everything in it, then I send mine back and that was all...

But, heheeh there is always a but...
you have to give a credit card to asus just in case you dont send the defective one.


Thanks a lot. I knew about the credit card deal already so no big deal.

I bought this board OB from newegg and I'm having some boot up troubles. Sometimes(and for some reason my old M3F did this as well) when I power on the pc, it'll try to post, fail post, reboot, past post, and then boot into windows. Last night the system went into a sleep mode(not sure how, all options are disabled) and wouldn't come out of it. It would power on but not get past post(and endless cycle of restarts).

I'm starting to think it's the board but funny how two consecutive boards have the same issue. My buddy thinks it's the power supply but Idk.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

@Silverlake:

I've tried plugging one EZplug, the one near the CPU, and still no luck. I'm not running tri SLI so it should've been fine with just one EZ plug or even none at all... I'm thinking this board is a failure. Both cards are running fine independently


----------



## Cotton

Last go;

Run a single card setup in each PCIE slot and boot test every lane individually.

If that passes, put a sound card (other than a fata1ity) or some other 1x or 4x device into a 2nd x16 lane while you have the gpu in another and boot test that.

If they both work, its not the board.

Be sure you check every inch for physical damage too. Bust out that magnifying glass.

Oh by the way, have you ever done a windows reinstall in the time since you've ran the 295 and 580? I bet you thats the problem right there.

Its software not hardware.

Your vista ultimate may be clashing with your drivers badly. Its a pretty notorious OS.


----------



## ranger052

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn;14711061*
> Thanks a lot. I knew about the credit card deal already so no big deal.
> 
> I bought this board OB from newegg and I'm having some boot up troubles. Sometimes(and for some reason my old M3F did this as well) when I power on the pc, it'll try to post, fail post, reboot, past post, and then boot into windows. Last night the system went into a sleep mode(not sure how, all options are disabled) and wouldn't come out of it. It would power on but not get past post(and endless cycle of restarts).
> 
> I'm starting to think it's the board but funny how two consecutive boards have the same issue. My buddy thinks it's the power supply but Idk.


You are welcome


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton;14715146*
> Last go;
> 
> Run a single card setup in each PCIE slot and boot test every lane individually.
> 
> If that passes, put a sound card (other than a fata1ity) or some other 1x or 4x device into a 2nd x16 lane while you have the gpu in another and boot test that.
> 
> If they both work, its not the board.
> 
> Be sure you check every inch for physical damage too. Bust out that magnifying glass.
> 
> Oh by the way, have you ever done a windows reinstall in the time since you've ran the 295 and 580? I bet you thats the problem right there.
> 
> Its software not hardware.
> 
> Your vista ultimate may be clashing with your drivers badly. Its a pretty notorious OS.


It will be hard for me to try that since I don't have any other PCIe cards that I could plug in. What I've tried though is running an individual card on PCIe 1 and PCIe 3 and both worked fine but when running two cards on lanes 1/3 even 1/2 makes a no go 1 card always fails when enabling SLI.

Sorry, my RIG is not updated. 295 was from my old system with C2d and Vista Ultimate. 580 is from fresh with 2600k and win7 ultimate.

I feel it's software as well I just can't figure it out.


----------



## jeromeface

I recently built a Maxiumus 4 extreme with dual 590's in it. I must ask, are you using windows 7 with service pack 1? I found a highly undocumented problem with that windows build. I couldnt enable sli at all under that build, however... when I reverted back to a non sp1 install, it worked just fine... Hope that information helps you friend.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeromeface;14722993*
> I recently built a Maxiumus 4 extreme with dual 590's in it. I must ask, are you using windows 7 with service pack 1? I found a highly undocumented problem with that windows build. I couldnt enable sli at all under that build, however... when I reverted back to a non sp1 install, it worked just fine... Hope that information helps you friend.


I've read on another thread about win7 SP1 causing the problems. Yes I am running Win7 with SP1, is there a way to remove SP1?


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeromeface;14722993*
> I recently built a Maxiumus 4 extreme with dual 590's in it. I must ask, are you using windows 7 with service pack 1? I found a highly undocumented problem with that windows build. I couldnt enable sli at all under that build, however... when I reverted back to a non sp1 install, it worked just fine... Hope that information helps you friend.


I uninstalled service pack 1 but i was not successful... I'm about to give up


----------



## Jagged

Could you guys share the steps to oc you know what should do first... I've downloaded a video files from youtube newegg/asus promo vid on how to oc but it's not that clear, so guys mind sharing some. Thanks


----------



## ranger052

Hi, I am thinking on add another 5870 to my current setup, so Can someone please post a picture of a Maximus IV with 3 card in crossfire??


----------



## jeromeface

I would suggest a fresh, non sp1 install. I believe the problem lies with the kernel, and thus might not be downgraded with simply uninstalling it. I can download all the sp1 updates.. and just not upgrade to sp1 and it works just fine. Whenever I tried to enable sli under sp1, I would get a bluescreen... reboot.. bam.. sli still not enable in the driver, and if i tried again, it would do the same thing. I built a system for a friend with sli 560 TI's in it, asus p67 deluxe mobo.. and he had the same issue, and same resolution.


----------



## trifire

Is there any guide on how to overclock our motherboard?


----------



## ranger052

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trifire;14735987*
> Is there any guide on how to overclock our motherboard?


Follow this guide









http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2157-Maximus-IV-Extreme-Bios-Sandybridge-CPU-Overview-and-CPU-Overclocking-Guide


----------



## trifire

Thanks ranger052 another question since you have a 5970+5870, are you using the EZplugs??


----------



## ranger052

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trifire;14736039*
> Thanks ranger052 another question since you have a 5970+5870, are you using the EZplugs??


Yes I am using it.. Some people say that there it is not need to use it but well I noticed that my pc is working better with the EZplugs connected


----------



## trifire

Thank you so much ranger


----------



## ranger052

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trifire;14736086*
> Thank you so much ranger


you are welcome and thanks for the REP+

Some rep for you


----------



## Ruiz911

Does this board support quadfire?


----------



## ranger052

Nope, only single, dual and 3 way


----------



## Ruiz911

Thanks


----------



## Cotton

READ ALL OF THIS;

http://www.techreaction.net/2011/01/04/3-step-overclocking-guide-%E2%80%93-sandy-bridge-v0-1beta/

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2157-Maximus-IV-Extreme-Bios-Sandybridge-CPU-Overview-and-CPU-Overclocking-Guide

...and a little more advanced:

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2162-Overclocking-Using-Offset-Mode-for-CPU-Core-Voltage

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2163-Overview-of-Clock-Skew

And for Reference;
Quote:


> BCLK
> measured in MHz
> Base Clock Increasing your base clock increases your CPU core clocks, memory speed, QPI frequency, and North Bridge Frequency
> -Similar to the older FSB "Front Side Bus"
> BCLK x CPU ratio = CPU frequency
> Adjust the BCLK frequency to overclock the CPU speed!
> 
> -Multiplier is a ratio that determines the clock speed for the CPU based on the multiplication of the BCLK. For example, your CPU multiplier determines what your CPU core clock speed is using this formula: Base clock * multiplier
> There are also multipliers for Memory frequency, QPI speed, and North Bridge (UCLK) frequency.
> 
> PCIE
> measured in MHz
> Periferal Connect Interface Express
> -Video Graphics communication link
> when overclocking, increasing the PCI-E clock can help with stability when above 200MHz BCLK
> 
> CPU Voltage
> AKA -VCore this is your processor core voltage. Increasing this will supply your CPU cores the power they need to operate at higher frequencies.
> Central Processing Unit
> -Processor core voltage
> DO NOT EXCEED 1.55v
> 
> IMC Voltage
> "VTT" or "QPI" Increasing this will supply the power needed for the IMC (North Bridge) to operate at higher frequencies.
> - L3 shared cache
> - memory controller
> - processor I/O power rail
> Since memory controller frequency is dependent on BCLK, the higher the BCLK, the higher the IMC voltage required. DO NOT Exceed 1.45v
> 
> DRAM Voltage
> DDR3 Random Access Memory
> -Memory Voltage
> Since DRAM speed is linked to the BCLK the higher the BCLK the higher the DRAM Voltage is needed
> 
> CPU PLL Voltage
> PLL: Phase Locked Loop voltage
> - Processor/IMC(Integrated Memory Controller)/other internal clock cycles
> - Clock multiplying of processor is provided by an internal Phase Locked Loop
> Does not have a significant effect on CPU Speed, -DO NOT Exceed 1.90v
> 
> PCH Voltage
> Platform Controller Hub
> - main I/O interface for CPU
> - display connectivity
> - Integrated Audio
> - power management features
> - Storage features
> The higher the CPU frequency, the harder the I/O (input and output) has to work so there is higher power consumption and more heat is generated, raising the CPU temperature. The PCH voltage needs to be increased in order to stabilize I/O signaling. DO NOT EXCEED 1.25v


That should help...


----------



## Jagged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranger052;14736021*
> Follow this guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2157-Maximus-IV-Extreme-Bios-Sandybridge-CPU-Overview-and-CPU-Overclocking-Guide


Thanks for the link..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton;14736735*
> READ ALL OF THIS;
> 
> http://www.techreaction.net/2011/01/...idge-v0-1beta/
> 
> http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...clocking-Guide
> 
> ...and a little more advanced:
> 
> http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...U-Core-Voltage
> 
> http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...-of-Clock-Skew
> 
> And for Reference;
> 
> That should help...


Could you update your links... and by the way thanks..


----------



## Cotton

Updated.

Seems they didnt transfer at first. Its fine now.


----------



## ranger052

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged;14737518*
> Thanks for the link..
> 
> Could you update your links... and by the way thanks..


You are welcome


----------



## M_T_M

What voltage should change to 5.0ghz? Here are pictures from the BIOS. I have Maximus IV Extreme-Z.


----------



## Cotton

I would;

-Set your VRM switching frequency to 350
-Set internal PLL overvoltage to extreme
-Set Extreme OV to enabled
-Disable CPU spread spectrum
-Leave the VCCIO/VCCSA @ 1.2 you wont need more for the IMC
(you may even reduce to 1.18 since you're only running 1600mhz memory)
-Set VCCSA/VCCIO full phase control from Auto to Enabled 
(you shouldn't need to change the DRAM one since you aren't running high freq. ram)
(i'm also assuming you don't have a filled 4 DIMMs? and only have 2 sticks in?)
-You don't need 2.000 PLL volts. I run 1.825 for a 5.3ghz 24/7 clock for example.

As for vcore;

Be prepared, it make take somewhere around 1.5 or 1.52 vcore to stabilize a 5 ghz overclock depending on the chip you get. It may even take more. Each chip of course has different levels of vcore it can run safely at 5ghz. It all depends on how lucky you got from the factory.

-Try to boot in and run some prime 95s, or some other cpu stress-er, to notice a gradual stabilization as you bump the vcore up from 1.46-1.47, 1.47-1.48, 1.48-1.49. It should get more and more stable. Be prepared for some BSODs, but you'll be fine. Its just hungry for more core (verify the BSOD code of course). Once it is stable, stop the vcore bumps. Remember to take baby steps.

Also, depending on how tight you want to get it, I would start reducing the vcore by increments of .025 once I have found my Prime 95 stable vcore. This will help ensure you run the least amount of power through it for the clock you want, effectively lowering operating temperature and help prevent against thermal degradation.

It just takes time, if you want to do it right


----------



## franknitty69

is this the place for Maximus IV Extreme-Z owners as well or is there another thread?


----------



## Cotton

Go ahead and post here. The boards are similar enough. What is your problem?


----------



## Khalam

lads any one here with patriot sector 5 2400mhz ram? I cant get it to work at stock setting for the life of me


----------



## Cotton

Very few 2600K IMCs will run it at those frequencies. Your best bet is to run 2133 and up the bclk. But of course as you up the bclk you also up your PCIE frequency simultaneously.

Although, if you are one of the lucky ones, you can change the memory latch to 2400mhz and adjust the bclk accordingly until its stable. You may even need to give a minor bump in vdimm.

There are a few things you can do in this bios to tweak memory stability. How far do you want to go?


----------



## JackBauer24

Without touching the BIOS, what should my default Ghz be at? My CoreTemp sidebar gadget is showing only 1.0 Ghz


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

thats about right.


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;14755330*
> lads any one here with patriot sector 5 2400mhz ram? I cant get it to work at stock setting for the life of me


you probably won't be able to... the x24 memory multi doesn't work.. only option is to get blck as high as possible (need 112.6 blck for 2400MHz)

sadly... you won't be able to do this on sandy bridge... cross your fingers and hope ivy does it :/


----------



## Siamak8286

Hey guys, Ive been having some USB Issues and wondering if someone can help, how should i setup my USB settings in BIOS, should i use NEC or PCH and also i hear u need to connect the 4 pin molex on the Motherboard which i haven't currently but i did connect 8 PIN on top of the board next to the CPU, doesn't that do the same thing?
Also 1 more question, i currently running everything on stock and my 2600K is running at stock 3.4ghz speed and my ram at 2133, RealTemp shows my Temps as follow"
Idle: 35 35 34 34
Playing games: 41 42 39 39
My room temperature is around 78F, can u guys let me know if those temps are ok?


----------



## psyside

Temps are fine, yes its recommended to use the 4 pin molex, i have it connected on my mobo but yet i got some USB issues from time to time. And, about USB controller set NEC as active.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;14764181*
> Temps are fine, yes its recommended to use the 4 pin molex, i have it connected on my mobo but yet i got some USB issues from time to time. And, about USB controller set NEC as active.


what for psyside ? i tried both connected and didnt improve notha...not even my OC on CPU or VGA

i just can go up to 5600 and 980/4600 on my SLI 580 without that

connecting the molex does not help anything, just my tests of course


----------



## andressergio

this is my 16GB of patriots xtreme 4x4 modules at 2133 9-11-9-27-1T



amazing cheap and flexible RAM what more can i say


----------



## Canadus

hi everyone.

i just got my new maximus installed and i am a little worried about the temps.
i have a antec kuler "water cooler" for my CPU and it is working fine.
what i am worried about is my CPU socket temps,, it is getting really hot.

i have not overclocked "yet" and my CPU is about 50c under load
but my socket easely gets 60-65c " and i am worried it might be getting even warmer under prolonged "stress"

i just want to hear, what is "normal" temps,, and what can i do about my high cpu Socket temp ??

and what temp is damaging for my mobo ?

funny thing is i bought the water cooler to have a "cold" system,, but i think it is the coolers fault my socket is so hot as there is not the same airflow around it.

i have 3 Cabinet blowers installed.

cheers
Canadus


----------



## Fr0stx

Hi,
Got this Mobo 3 month ago and must admit this is the best I've ever own!


----------



## just_nuke_em

Postman just dropped off some nice gifts. An open box Maximus for $249 and a new 2600K. This thing is anything but open box though.










Came with everything new and wrapped! Says RMA on the side like it was from Asus. Can't believe my luck. Here's hoping it clocks good.


----------



## Phantom NZXT

Anybody know how to disable the Splash image from showing on shutdown?

Why I'm asking is that I saved an image to bios for a boot splash page that's 1280 x 1024 to fit my monitor. However, I am running two cards and two monitors in eyefinity. So when I shutdown/restart from windows the image is stretched the 2560 x 1024 and looks like hell.

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## Scorpion49

Just got mine in from UPS today!

Old Gigabyte P67A-UD3









New hotness


----------



## Browncoat

Quick question to all current owners:

While the system if powered down I get the ROG Symbol and the RESET/START Motherboard buttons lit up, is this right?

If so, is there any way to ensure they do not remain lit while the system is powered down?


----------



## Phantom NZXT

You bet man! In the BIOS there is options to enable/disable the onboard LED's.
Hope that helps!










Anybody got an answer to my question on the page before this?


----------



## Scorpion49

Hey guys, trying to get mine up and running. I can't seem to get it to connect to a network for anything, the drivers are all installed but I still get uninstalled items under the network tab on device manager, IPv6 x2 and it won't detect anything plugged in to the ports. Anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Got my board as soon as the B3 boards starter hiting the shelves, and i like the board the more i use it. Only thing i really miss is firewire, but it was solved with a pci-e card. Have not maxed my 2600k yet, but 4.8ghz stable and 5ghz into windows with just over 1.4v makes me hoping for a good oc when i get my watercooling.

EDIT: if i enter my oc result to the sheet now, can i change it later when i start oc with wc?


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49;14814050*
> Hey guys, trying to get mine up and running. I can't seem to get it to connect to a network for anything, the drivers are all installed but I still get uninstalled items under the network tab on device manager, IPv6 x2 and it won't detect anything plugged in to the ports. Anyone have a suggestion?


You DO have it enabled in the BIOS?
BIOS>Advanced>Onboard Devices Configuration.
Every time I use Auto-Tuning all of these settings are disabled and have to be re-enabled. LAN, Audio, etc.


----------



## Fr0stx

I'm having troubles running Memtest86+ from a USB stick. Asus is telling me that it is because of the UEFI Bios. 4X4Gb 1600Mhz. get the "unexpected interrupt halting". Is it my board or is everybody having the same thing?


----------



## Necrodox

What's up guys, I took a stab at ASUS's auto tuning software and managed to get no where further than a couple of blue screens and two - three hours of wasted time and effort.

I knew taking the easy way out was going to hurt me in the end, I'm going to try and manually overclock my 2600K. Obviously no one is going to figure it all out for me but can someone link me to some useful guides for this particular motherboard (I have the Extreme-Z but I believe the BIOS functions and what not are pretty much the same).

I have 16GB of RAM and I understand that this hinders my overclock but for those of you with 16GB out there, what type of numbers are you getting?

4.8GHz is my goal, I'll settle for 4.6GHz but I really don't want anything lower than 4.5GHz.

I'd appreciate any help!


----------



## Khalam

hey bro, if you only want 4.8 just set your voltage to 1.4v, mp to 48 and thats it for the beginning. Boot in to windows and run intel burn test, 20 maximum memory runs. If it passes that then its prime95 blend time(do at least 4h)







if it crashes with 124 or 101 bsod then up the voltage to 1.415 (unless you dont want to go that high) or lower your mp by 1 to 47 and repeat. Once you know at what mp your system is stable at 1.4 you can start fine tunning from there. Feel free to shoot me a pm if your gone have any questions.


----------



## psyside

hey guys, anyone can share some info about turbo mode parameters (settings) in BIOS? thanks!


----------



## Necrodox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;14838389*
> hey bro, if you only want 4.8 just set your voltage to 1.4v, mp to 48 and thats it for the beginning. Boot in to windows and run intel burn test, 20 maximum memory runs. If it passes that then its prime95 blend time(do at least 4h)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it crashes with 124 or 101 bsod then up the voltage to 1.415 (unless you dont want to go that high) or lower your mp by 1 to 47 and repeat. Once you know at what mp your system is stable at 1.4 you can start fine tunning from there. Feel free to shoot me a pm if your gone have any questions.


Alright I'll be sure to try that, if I do get 4.8GHz how do I fine tune? Or a better question is what is there left to fine tune and for what purpose?

I just want to know everything before I start overclocking!

EDIT: Also, what are the safe - dangerous voltages when overclocking with the 2600K? I have a RX360 and an RX480 radiator for cooling. I have a 2600K and a GTX 580 in my loop, the GTX 580 is at stock clocks.

I have some breathing room so lay them voltages on me!


----------



## psyside

1.45 vcore would be my max for 24/7.

Set vcore maual to 1.4+
Set Vccio to 1.18
Set CPU Pll to 1.7
Set Load Line Calibration to Ultra high
Set vcore switching ferq to (maual) 350
Set vcore phase control to extreme
Set cpu current capability to 140%
Set vcore pwm to extreme
Set Cpu Spread Spectrum to enabled

This should make it!

Also make sure you update to 1850 BIOS first, and before you do that, make sure you load optmized defaults as well, after that restart your pc, and then flash your BIOS.


----------



## Necrodox

Does the 1850 BIOS apply to the Extreme-Z too?

I'm running BIOS 0403 right now.

Not that I don't trust you but can someone provide me with a second opinion on those settings? If I can get two OK's I'll have the peace of mind to go through with it. ^_^

I really appreciate the help guys.


----------



## ranger052

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodox;14839404*
> Does the 1850 BIOS apply to the Extreme-Z too?
> 
> I'm running BIOS 0403 right now.
> 
> Not that I don't trust you but can someone provide me with a second opinion on those settings? If I can get two OK's I'll have the peace of mind to go through with it. ^_^
> 
> I really appreciate the help guys.


No buddy







I am in the same boat







Bios 403


----------



## Necrodox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranger052;14840518*
> No buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the same boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bios 403


So I shouldn't try your settings unless I update to BIOS 1850 (which wouldn't be possible considering the motherboard).

What did you do for your 4.8GHz? Those settings above or something else?


----------



## psyside

Necrodox, those settings are the ones which 90% of Asus p67/Z mobos owners use









Just relax and try it, its safe and good settings. BTW i tought there is 1850 BIOS for Z version of ME4 but nvm, then just use latest i guess.


----------



## Cotton

Necrodox, ill post this again, this time for you








Quote:


> READ ALL OF THIS;
> 
> http://www.techreaction.net/2011/01/04/3-step-overclocking-guide-%E2%80%93-sandy-bridge-v0-1beta/
> 
> http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2157-Maximus-IV-Extreme-Bios-Sandybridge-CPU-Overview-and-CPU-Overclocking-Guide
> 
> ...and a little more advanced:
> 
> http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2162-Overclocking-Using-Offset-Mode-for-CPU-Core-Voltage
> 
> http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2163-Overview-of-Clock-Skew
> 
> And for Reference;
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> BCLK
> measured in MHz
> Base Clock Increasing your base clock increases your CPU core clocks, memory speed, QPI frequency, and North Bridge Frequency
> -Similar to the older FSB "Front Side Bus"
> BCLK x CPU ratio = CPU frequency
> Adjust the BCLK frequency to overclock the CPU speed!
> 
> -Multiplier is a ratio that determines the clock speed for the CPU based on the multiplication of the BCLK. For example, your CPU multiplier determines what your CPU core clock speed is using this formula: Base clock * multiplier
> There are also multipliers for Memory frequency, QPI speed, and North Bridge (UCLK) frequency.
> 
> PCIE
> measured in MHz
> Periferal Connect Interface Express
> -Video Graphics communication link
> when overclocking, increasing the PCI-E clock can help with stability when above 200MHz BCLK
> 
> CPU Voltage
> AKA -VCore this is your processor core voltage. Increasing this will supply your CPU cores the power they need to operate at higher frequencies.
> Central Processing Unit
> -Processor core voltage
> DO NOT EXCEED 1.55v
> 
> IMC Voltage
> "VTT" or "QPI" Increasing this will supply the power needed for the IMC (North Bridge) to operate at higher frequencies.
> - L3 shared cache
> - memory controller
> - processor I/O power rail
> Since memory controller frequency is dependent on BCLK, the higher the BCLK, the higher the IMC voltage required. DO NOT Exceed 1.45v
> 
> DRAM Voltage
> DDR3 Random Access Memory
> -Memory Voltage
> Since DRAM speed is linked to the BCLK the higher the BCLK the higher the DRAM Voltage is needed
> 
> CPU PLL Voltage
> PLL: Phase Locked Loop voltage
> - Processor/IMC(Integrated Memory Controller)/other internal clock cycles
> - Clock multiplying of processor is provided by an internal Phase Locked Loop
> Does not have a significant effect on CPU Speed, -DO NOT Exceed 1.90v
> 
> PCH Voltage
> Platform Controller Hub
> - main I/O interface for CPU
> - display connectivity
> - Integrated Audio
> - power management features
> - Storage features
> The higher the CPU frequency, the harder the I/O (input and output) has to work so there is higher power consumption and more heat is generated, raising the CPU temperature. The PCH voltage needs to be increased in order to stabilize I/O signaling. DO NOT EXCEED 1.25v
Click to expand...

That should help

Here is some food for thought on temps & voltages; I fold on my 2600k at 5.3ghz with 1.49v 24/7 and stay between 68-72C with a 24C ambient.


----------



## Necrodox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton;14843865*
> Necrodox, ill post this again, this time for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should help
> 
> Here is some food for thought on temps & voltages; I fold on my 2600k at 5.3ghz with 1.49v 24/7 and stay between 68-72C with a 24C ambient.


Sick man, thanks so much for all of the information. I'm saving it all in notepad for the future!

<3

Repped both of you for the help, thanks again.


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> Repped both of you for the help, thanks again.


Mine didn't log.

and thank you


----------



## LITERATI17

Need help!!! Power Surge on USB Hub

Got this error two weeks ago, i reset the cmos and the error was gone. But this afternoon, error pop up again? can anyone help me with this? thanks.

here are the components that are connected to my usb port at the back

1. razer deathadder mouse
2. razer blackwidow keyboard
3. dlink wireless usb adapter.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;14839201*
> 1.45 vcore would be my max for 24/7.
> 
> Set vcore maual to 1.4+
> Set Vccio to 1.18
> Set CPU Pll to 1.7
> Set Load Line Calibration to Ultra high
> Set vcore switching ferq to (maual) 350
> Set vcore phase control to extreme
> Set cpu current capability to 140%
> Set vcore pwm to extreme
> Set Cpu Spread Spectrum to enabled
> 
> This should make it!
> 
> Also make sure you update to 1850 BIOS first, and before you do that, make sure you load optmized defaults as well, after that restart your pc, and then flash your BIOS.


why so much VTT psyside ?

and why CPU SSpectrum enabled ?


----------



## psyside

@ Andresergio, I have 8Gb ram, @ 2133 mhz, so im using 1.18x VCCIO i just didnt play enough with it, but will try to lower it. But in his case is prooly needed, he have 16GB ram so i think a bit higher is needed for stability.

About spread sectrum, some users on this forums, have found out that it stablize the voltage flucations, and general system stability...and i also saw this,










BTW what is your VCCIO, and turbo mode paramters set at, turbo mode paramters, are settings which i never get an answer in order to set proper values









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LITERATI17;14845510*
> Need help!!! Power Surge on USB Hub
> 
> Got this error two weeks ago, i reset the cmos and the error was gone. But this afternoon, error pop up again? can anyone help me with this? thanks.
> 
> here are the components that are connected to my usb port at the back
> 
> 1. razer deathadder mouse
> 2. razer blackwidow keyboard
> 3. dlink wireless usb adapter.


insert your mouse, and keyboard to USB 2.0 ports (the bracket which comes with the mobo)


----------



## Cotton

Propaganda!


----------



## ranger052

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Necrodox*


So I shouldn't try your settings unless I update to BIOS 1850 (which wouldn't be possible considering the motherboard).

What did you do for your 4.8GHz? Those settings above or something else?


I am on 4.6 sorry I wrote the wrong Overclock on my sig :/

this is what I did and it is 120% Stable

1-Go into Bios

2-Now see the expanded options for Turbo Ratio Control and select by number of active cores mode (Unadjustable in OS) Type 46.

3-Then Set the CPU Voltage at 1.352

4-Enjoy









My PC is rock Stable









let me know if that works for you


----------



## kzinti1

There are two LAN ports on the back of this mobo. There are two different LAN ports listed in the BIOS. Is there one specific port I should use? If so, since I only use one, should I disable the unused port and what number in the BIOS corresponds to which port?
I'm looking at pages 2-52 and 2-53 in the Manual and there is no description of either one, except connector #3 is LAN port 2 and connector #5 is LAN port one. I've been using the top port which is LAN 2. I was wondering if the throughput would be faster if I used a specific port and disabled the unused one in the BIOS.
I'm using the comp. in my sig. and will probably buy the Z68 version whenever the new Enthusiast cpu's arrive. _*IF*_ ASUS publishes a compatible BIOS for the new cpu's!


----------



## Cotton

Use either LAN port. The differences will be negligible, but if you want to get scientific with it let me know.

As for disabling the setting in the bios;

Disable one of them if you plan on using one port.
Boot in to windows.
If you have the cable plugged in and don't have internet, plug the cable into the opposite port.
"troubleshoot problems"
Surf.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

burnt pins on my Maximus IV Extreme sux...
time to try something else i guess...


----------



## franknitty69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cotton*


Use either LAN port. The differences will be negligible, but if you want to get scientific with it let me know.

As for disabling the setting in the bios;

Disable one of them if you plan on using one port.
Boot in to windows.
If you have the cable plugged in and don't have internet, plug the cable into the opposite port.
"troubleshoot problems"
Surf.


do you think using both ports and bridging them (not sure what this is called in windows 7) would give you more bandwidth?


----------



## Cotton

You can do a bridge. Really no point in even attempting this unless you are working on transferring a large amount of files within a LAN.

The bandwidth will cap at the highest speed of the NIC (if you even get that from your ISP at the local ID).

The reason they add a second LAN port is you can connect devices that use the internet to the second port and make your PC an upstream hub. You will be bottle-necked by the ISP if you bridge. You will potentially not see any benefit by doing it.


----------



## RagingCain

Any users care to comment on how well TriSLI or TriCFX runs on this board?

Contemplating dual-GPU for a little bit, specially since I dropped Surround/Eyefinity, but may pick up a 3rd 580/570/6970 (which ever setup I go with) later on.


----------



## andressergio

Guys i installed another Intel SSD 80GB X25M G2 now i got 3 on RAID0, i just HDDERASE and load the image of W7x64 SP1 and GAMES look at this speeds god !!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cotton

Care to do a crystal disk mark for me?


----------



## psyside

CDM is useless for SSD. Use AS-SSD.


----------



## Cotton

Either or

Just curious on a 4k, don't need gnat's ass.


----------



## psyside

Want my results then? i got ss from a single C300 drive.


----------



## Khalam

RagingCain ill be getting a third lightning within the next 7-9 days so ill let you know


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;14893585*
> Any users care to comment on how well TriSLI or TriCFX runs on this board?
> 
> Contemplating dual-GPU for a little bit, specially since I dropped Surround/Eyefinity, but may pick up a 3rd 580/570/6970 (which ever setup I go with) later on.


Working fine here with Quad-Fire 6990+6970+6970.

Rock-stable with my Maximus.


----------



## sockpirate

I am looking to get this board in a few weeks as part of a series of upgrades to set me up for my nvidia suround set up that i will be aquiring slowly over the next few months.

I will eventually be runing three of the cards in my sig. Although for now i only have 2, what are the problems or concerns i should know about with this board, will they be running at 16x 16x or 8x 8x with the nf2000 chip? I heard i need to populate one of the pci-e lanes in order to run 16x 16x 8x with tri sli, but for now with 2 cards how will this work ??

EDIT:So i just read some specs, i am guessing with 2 cards i will be resigned to 8x 8x until i drop in my third card, and when populated will run at 8x,16x,16x ?


----------



## psyside

Use native P67 lanes, instead of the NF200, its better option and it makes your board run cooler as well. The NF200 is hot...and adds delay.


----------



## psyside

Guys need some help on this ME4 BIOS settings, seems no 1 really give info about them.

Many users saying that i should use spread spectrum, many say dont use it, i'm at 5.0ghz atm, 1.425 vcore, Vccio @ auto, CPU PLL is 1.55 (i get quite lower temps with this lowered from default 1.8) Dram is 1.55, vcore switching ferq is 350, vcore over current protection is 130%, VCCIO full phase control, Dram full phase control, VCCSA full phase control are all on.

This are the main settings and i need few answers about some values regarding my BIOS settings/OC

So please tell me what to set in the next options,

Spread spectrum - enable/disable?

Turbo mode parameters settings? disable/enable? i never understand the settings about Turbo parameters in the BIOS, AMP/Power etc, neither someone answered me about them, im affraid i can damage my cpu buy putting to much power into, if i dont know what to use regarding this options so i dont use them, not before i know what exactly they do.

Intel adaptive thermal monitor - enable/disable?

Vdram switching ferq - 1x vs 1.4x?

Vccio switching ferq - 1x vs 1.65x?

Vccsa switching ferq - 1x vs 1.65x?

over current protection for this 3 valuse as well , enabled vs disabled?

Package c state limit - enable/disable?

CPU ratio - auto vs maual?

And for the end something not related to overclocking. USB 2.0 switch, NEC vs PCH.

Please, answer because im looking for the answer of this settings long time.... thanks!


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;14907927*
> Use native P67 lanes, instead of the NF200, its better option and it makes your board run cooler as well. The NF200 is hot...and adds delay.


sorry , i have no idea what this means


----------



## psyside

Dont use the NF200 chip, it aint worth.


----------



## sockpirate

so i will be running at 8x 8x 8x without using the nf200?


----------



## psyside

Yes, you wont feel *any* performance difference.


----------



## alt572

One weird thing that happened to me with the Maximus is that it OC'd my 2600K without me doing anything.Not even telling it to auto OC. ???


----------



## psyside

Load optmized defaults in BIOS (F5) save and exit, and see if the issue appear again.


----------



## Fallendreams

Nvm


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> Any users care to comment on how well TriSLI or TriCFX runs on this board?
> 
> Contemplating dual-GPU for a little bit, specially since I dropped Surround/Eyefinity, but may pick up a 3rd 580/570/6970 (which ever setup I go with) later on.


My 3rd just got here today so ill let you know in a day or so.


----------



## psyside

Amazing setup Cotton, can i ask for a favour? please, do Crysis (1) benchs, with cpu at stock and @ higher clocks to chek out scaling and include min fps in the tests as well, thanks in advance.


----------



## Cotton

3.4ghz cpu, 5ghz cpu, and 5.3-5.4ghz cpu ill do.

797mhz and ~850-900mhz gpu ill also do. Will take me a little while, but ill also be working on some for Cain.


----------



## Cotton

Here you go;

*3.4ghz CPU & 797mhz GPU*
No AA

8x AA

16x AA


*5ghz CPU & 797mhz GPU*
No AA


*5.4ghz CPU & 797mhz GPU*
No AA

8x AA

16x AA


*5.4ghz CPU & 900mhz GPU*
16x AA


I ran more tests with various GPU core clocks & memory clocks. I only posted the 5.4ghz+900mhz result because the other CPU speed results are consistent with the 797mhz runs.

GPU core clock, GPU memory clock, 8x AA, 16x AA seem to have little to no effect on the performance results. Only increasing the CPU clock nets more FPS. Basically your performance will be based on what you can keep the CPU at safely while gaming.

This game seems favorably optimized for CPU resources rather than GPU resources. I remember similar, however 10-20 fps lower, results with 2x SLI 580 and a 5870X2.

Next I may add some Heaven runs, stay tuned...


----------



## psyside

WOW thanks alot dude, rep + no i can justify my quest to get 5.0ghz from my cpu and getting expensive cooler, cant wait to show this to my stock addict freind, he was always arguing with me that even with multy gpu setups, stock cpu is good enough









thanks again, scarry system there buddy!

BTW amazing arch this new Sandy's the oc scale so good its amazing, even after 5.0ghz you still gain fps, so crazy....


----------



## Cotton

It can play Crysis


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton;14930122*
> Next I may add some Heaven runs, stay tuned...


Great work cotton, although the results are great, I may settle back with 2x580s.

Unless you were looking to sell yours too


----------



## sockpirate

Any idea what is the best BIOS out right now for this board?


----------



## Cotton

Either of these work great. Some results with 1902 have been posted at Kingpin.

Here you go;

Shamino's Bios
http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1041

RoG Bios
http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?3377-Maximus-IV-extreme-IRST-10.6.0.1002-Bios-1902


----------



## sockpirate

gonna give 1409 a try and see how testing goes.


----------



## badatgames18

i'm using 1598 right now... can anyone tell me how it is since i haven't used any other bios so i don't have anything to compare it too..

don't know if it's good or not


----------



## sockpirate

1409 seems to be working good, are there any other settings i should look into other than the standard racket? like LLC extreme, duty control extreme, running my memory with manually set voltage at 1.6v @1600, manually set cpu vcore and my multiplier, pll overvolt enabled. C states are on auto.

Anything else i should tweak?


----------



## psyside

Vcore switching freQuencie = manual (350)
VCCIO full phase control - enable
VCCSA - full phase control - enable.
VDRAM - full phase control - enable.
Vcore over current protection - 140%
Spread spectrum - disabled.


----------



## blackbalt89

Is this club also for the Z68 brother to the P67 chipset?

Or is there a separate group for the Z68 boards?

I should be putting together my Sandy rig Black Sand together soon as I already have the Maximus IV Extreme-Z, a 2600K, and Corsair Dominator GT 8GB 2000MHz (gotta get to 1866 or 2133 with them. Oy.







).


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton;14930122*
> Here you go;
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Next I may add some Heaven runs, stay tuned...


How did you get the benchmark tool to actually get you a benchmark? I run it and end up playing almost the whole game through and quitting because it won't give me any info after the level I selected.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49;14967850*
> How did you get the benchmark tool to actually get you a benchmark? I run it and end up playing almost the whole game through and quitting because it won't give me any info after the level I selected.


Have you tried right clicking on the Crysis icon and opening the file location and looking for the benchmark?

I don't have Crysis but that's how I found the Metro 2033 benchmark.


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;14959396*
> 1409 seems to be working good, are there any other settings i should look into other than the standard racket? like LLC extreme, duty control extreme, running my memory with manually set voltage at 1.6v @1600, manually set cpu vcore and my multiplier, pll overvolt enabled. C states are on auto.
> 
> Anything else i should tweak?


vrm switching frequency, and i just woke up so my brain is half asleep... there is something with cpu where you need to set a percentage... cpu current level? i think









tweaking those two will help you stabilize/get higher clocks.
also enabling spread spectrum will help stabilize your rig according to asus (not sure)

EDIT: it's called cpu over current protection


----------



## blackbalt89

I can join teh club?



























Now I just need to figure out this GD UEFI so I can get an overclock going.

Just using stock settings for now and it's pumping 1.24v for 3.8GHz. Surely that can't be the right voltage, right? Just more of a predefined setting?

Also I'm using two fan splitters on two of the headers on the board and I installed that ASUS AI Suite II and now I keep getting popup error messages about the RPM of the fans for CHA_1 and CHA_2 in Windows even though I told BIOS to ignore them cause I knew this would happen.

Any ideas? AI Suite II seems to be a piece anyway. Might just uninstall it. But is there a way aorund the popups?


----------



## Cotton

Nice, now you just need a sound card to put in between that sandwich.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;14968282*
> vrm switching frequency, and i just woke up so my brain is half asleep... there is something with cpu where you need to set a percentage... cpu current level? i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tweaking those two will help you stabilize/get higher clocks.
> also enabling spread spectrum will help stabilize your rig according to asus (not sure)
> 
> EDIT: it's called cpu over current protection


Did you guys missed my post on the previous page?

Vcore switching freQuencie = manual (350)
VCCIO full phase control - enable
VCCSA - full phase control - enable.
VDRAM - full phase control - enable.
Vcore over current protection - 140%
Spread spectrum - disabled.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton;14977316*
> Nice, now you just need a sound card to put in between that sandwich.


Sound card is under the bottom 580.









Stupid ASUS Xonar DX uses a floppy power connector for power and the only Molex I had free near the bottom wouldn't reach if it was near the top so I just propped it down there.


----------



## franknitty69

My new board


Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z Motherboard by franknitty69, on Flickr


----------



## franknitty69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89;14974900*
> I can join teh club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'm using two fan splitters on two of the headers on the board and I installed that ASUS AI Suite II and now I keep getting popup error messages about the RPM of the fans for CHA_1 and CHA_2 in Windows even though I told BIOS to ignore them cause I knew this would happen.
> 
> Any ideas? AI Suite II seems to be a piece anyway. Might just uninstall it. But is there a way aorund the popups?


The AI Suite is horrible for controlling fans. If you are using AI Suite you have to ignore them there as well as in the bios.


----------



## blackbalt89

Here's a quick OC. Will do more stress testing tomorrow. Also my LEGIT copy of Windows isn't showing me the option to install SP1 so I can't use AVX.







*EDIT:* Just showed up in Windows Update. Will do tomorrow.

Also how do those temps look? I'm not used to this whole 32nm business. Not sure if the TJMAX is different for SB than it was with Nehalem.

Also will changing command rate from 2T to 1T require a restressing? Is it worth the headache to switch from 2T to 1T? What kind of increase are we looking at?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *franknitty69;14994264*
> The AI Suite is horrible for controlling fans. If you are using AI Suite you have to ignore them there as well as in the bios.


I ignored them in both but they still kept bothering me. So I uninstalled the Suite. Lol.


----------



## Cotton

Temps look good to me, especially for Intel Burn.

You may have a difficult time stabilizing 1T with a high overclock. 1T can show benefits over 2T in bandwidth testers, but you will gain quite a bit less in benchmarks such as Vantage (which are suppose to simulate gaming/real life 3D scenarios). 1T is obviously more performance than 2T, but you may have the reduce the CPU clock. A CPU clock would potentially show more of a performance increase, so weigh the differences. What is more important to you? I would start by setting the ram to 1600 or 1333 and go from there. Remember though, with SB, megahertz is what you want.

You will not notice the difference with your naked eye. Your human latency wont benefit from the speed increase in 3D and prepare to waste some time stabilizing it.


----------



## psyside

Actually the temps are amazing for linkpack, im still wondering how is that even possible? what are your room temps, blackbalt89?


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;15004894*
> Actually the temps are amazing for linkpack, im still wondering how is that even possible? what are your room temps, blackbalt89?


Keep in mind those temps are WITHOUT AVX.

I'm downloading SP1 as we type so we can see how hot this setup gets then. I'm hoping 80-85c max. Any more than that and I'm dialing the OC down.

Room temp currently is 20c. Falls come a bit early here in New Jersey and my basement is neither heated nor cooled.

So it's not out of the ordinary to see ambients of 13c in the winter and 27c in the summer.

*EDIT:* This is the temps with AVX. Temp increase wasn't as dramatic as I thought it would be. Core 0 only increased by 1c.









Also I heard many people say 5 runs is good enough with AVX. Should I run more?


----------



## Phantom NZXT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89;14994897*
> Also will changing command rate from 2T to 1T require a restressing? Is it worth the headache to switch from 2T to 1T? What kind of increase are we looking at?


Have a look at my post here: http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/1112764-crossfire-x-6950-pics-5.html#post14874086

Ran 12hours Prime95 blend no errors. Just changed it and away I went!


----------



## psyside

@Blackbalt,

I still dont get it, how are those temps possible :/ something is not right thre, i hit 85c after 30 seconds in Linx @5ghz (1.425vcore) and HAF932/D14, room temp is around 22c as i said before...your temps are amazing.....its unreal.

Edit: Second pic 76c max temp, still very good but not as good as the first, i guess your H100 is doing hes job great, like 3/5 c better then my D14, when i made 4.8ghz tests.

Also i guess that setting all phases to extreme @BIOS, and full phase control on VCCIO/Dram/Vccsa increase the heat as well?

Can you post your Digi + Vrm settings? thanks


----------



## .210930

Fully water cooled and my proof of having this motherboard

tight fit with 1, 240 Black Ice GTX Extreme Radiator in push and 2, 120 Black Ice GTX Extreme, 1 in push and another in push/pull.

I have more pictures in my profile and more to fallow too,

tell me what you think


----------



## Cotton

Nice clean pictures Â«Â¡ÃªÂ¤|!Â»ÃŠÃ—Ã—Ã—86.


----------



## ears

Pepps i've a doubt and need help.

I made overclock to my processor, i7 2600k and i got it successfuly to 4.7GHz only by changing the multiplier, if i want to go beyond it only changing the multiplier it crashes. As i'm not a expert over OC i ask for help what do i need to do to apply a overclock above 5.0GHz that can be stable. Do i need to change the voltage? If yes where?
If needed do i need to change the voltage over the memory for the cpu oc?
I'm using a watercooler kit for my vga and cpu. i'm Using the Maximux IV Extreme mobo.

Here is the specs of my memory:

Gskill ddr3 (F3-17000CL9D-8GBXLD) [email protected]
CAS Latency9-11-9-28-2N
Test Voltage1.65 Volts

link: http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=370

Many thanks


----------



## sockpirate

Just wondering what you guys have C-states set as? Currently i have them set to auto.
Also some pics


----------



## Khalam

start with setting the Load Line Calibration to 75%, PLL overvoltage enabled, set your cpu V to 1.45 and go







if it crashes up the V, if you pass 50 runs of max ibt then try lowering the V to 1.425 and so on


----------



## Khalam

sockpirate, i cant wait to see some benches from you







im waiting for a third lightning to arrive, when it comes maybe we could to a little benchoff? we have the same mb, cpu, psu and gpus









ps love the bench station


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalam*


sockpirate, i cant wait to see some benches from you







im waiting for a third lightning to arrive, when it comes maybe we could to a little benchoff? we have the same mb, cpu, psu and gpus









ps love the bench station










Sounds good, although im a bit wary of how hot these things get ha ha .
In Sli the temps are a lot lower, with tri-sli, yeah things get hot lol.....

Any idea on my original question? Thoughts on c states?


----------



## Witchdoctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


Just wondering what you guys have C-states set as? Currently i have them set to auto.
Also some pics
















Sick .......


----------



## Khalam

disabled for high cpu speed like 5.5ghz+, below that i keep them on, cpu runs cooler and you get an even load/temp spread across the cores, when you disable c states 2 cores are always gone run a good bit hotter.

btw what temps are you getting? and whats the max oc you got on those puppies?


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalam*


disabled for high cpu speed like 5.5ghz+, below that i keep them on, cpu runs cooler and you get an even load/temp spread across the cores, when you disable c states 2 cores are always gone run a good bit hotter.

btw what temps are you getting? and whats the max oc you got on those puppies?


Right now i have only tinkered a bit with them , only a modest 900 core, although still trying to single in how much voltage is needed, still not stable getting the color dots and eventually monitor shuts off , hard restart etc. Still very new to GPU ocing.


----------



## Witchdoctor

Need some Tek9 slims for that beast


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*


Need some Tek9 slims for that beast


what are TEK9 slims?

EDIT: he he that is a little scary to me lol LN2


----------



## Khalam

sock with lightnings i can tell you straight away what settings to use when you tell me your temps and stock vid for each card







go into msi afterburn, in the settings tick gpu 1/2/3 voltage monitoring on and after a quick 3d mark tell me what is the max voltage that each card was getting at stock volts


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalam*


sock with lightnings i can tell you straight away what settings to use when you tell me your temps and stock vid for each card







go into msi afterburn, in the settings tick gpu 1/2/3 voltage monitoring on and after a quick 3d mark tell me what is the max voltage that each card was getting at stock volts


on it, give me a few mins









EDIT: any specific settings in 3dm11?
EDIT:Just did a run through of all the tests on advanced with standard 1080p

EDIT: GPU1voltage max-1.006, GPU2voltage max-1.018, GPU3voltage max-1.006


----------



## Khalam

if you can run gt4, btw when your testing your oc, always run gt4 if it passes then anything will (well in 3dm11 anyway







., ive noticed i need to apply 0.020v more for heaven extreme stable oc

update: wow dude, the 1.006 are really nice ones, i have one of those







next step 1k on the cores







take the 1.018 out for now and focus on the 2 better ones







set the fans to 100% and voltage to +120, my one that has the same vid does that without a problem in a closed case, open bench +50 is enough







so set the volts and run gt4 again, if it passes then do the whole thing


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


@Blackbalt,

I still dont get it, how are those temps possible :/ something is not right thre, i hit 85c after 30 seconds in Linx @5ghz (1.425vcore) and HAF932/D14, room temp is around 22c as i said before...your temps are amazing.....its unreal.

Edit: Second pic 76c max temp, still very good but not as good as the first, i guess your H100 is doing hes job great, like 3/5 c better then my D14, when i made 4.8ghz tests.

Also i guess that setting all phases to extreme @BIOS, and full phase control on VCCIO/Dram/Vccsa increase the heat as well?

Can you post your Digi + Vrm settings? thanks


I used the BIOS screenshots on post #11 on this page.

All settings are the same as there.

When I swapped my NH-D14 for the H100 on my i7 950 4.0GHz w/ 1.28v I saw a 4-6c drop in temps running the same tests on the same day, so the ambient was nearly identical.

An H100 with a bunch of Gentle Typhoons absolutely obliterates heat. It's amazing.

The NH-D14 is an awesome cooler but you can't compare a NH-D14 with 2 fans to an H100 with 4. Price difference aside, more fans means more potential.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;15023976*
> if you can run gt4, btw when your testing your oc, always run gt4 if it passes then anything will (well in 3dm11 anyway., ive noticed i need to apply 0.020v more for heaven extreme stable oc
> 
> update: wow dude, the 1.006 are really nice ones, i have one of those next step 1k on the cores take the 1.018 out for now and focus on the 2 better ones set the fans to 100% and voltage to +120, my one that has the same vid does that without a problem in a closed case, open bench +50 is enough so set the volts and run gt4 again, if it passes then do the whole thing


he he wish it was that simple, got the pixelated screen then monitor shut off , hard restart.


----------



## ears

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ears;15016741*
> Pepps i've a doubt and need help.
> 
> I made overclock to my processor, i7 2600k and i got it successfuly to 4.7GHz only by changing the multiplier, if i want to go beyond it only changing the multiplier it crashes. As i'm not a expert over OC i ask for help what do i need to do to apply a overclock above 5.0GHz that can be stable. Do i need to change the voltage? If yes where?
> If needed do i need to change the voltage over the memory for the cpu oc?
> I'm using a watercooler kit for my vga and cpu. i'm Using the Maximux IV Extreme mobo.
> 
> Here is the specs of my memory:
> 
> Gskill ddr3 (F3-17000CL9D-8GBXLD) [email protected]
> CAS Latency9-11-9-28-2N
> Test Voltage1.65 Volts
> 
> link: http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=370
> 
> Many thanks


Anyone to help please?


----------



## Witchdoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;15023798*
> what are TEK9 slims?
> 
> EDIT: he he that is a little scary to me lol LN2


http://www.kingpincooling.com/tek-9-slim-rev/


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ears;15027972*
> Anyone to help please?


Maybe read a few OCing guides first ?


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ears;15027972*
> Anyone to help please?


Are you asking if you need to up the voltage to hit 5.0 then the answer is yes, of course.

What's your voltage for 4.7? Stress tested stable?

For 5.0 you may need something like 1.45v to be stable, maybe more or less.


----------



## jermzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89;15025628*
> I used the BIOS screenshots on post #11 on this page.
> 
> All settings are the same as there.
> 
> When I swapped my NH-D14 for the H100 on my i7 950 4.0GHz w/ 1.28v I saw a 4-6c drop in temps running the same tests on the same day, so the ambient was nearly identical.
> 
> An H100 with a bunch of Gentle Typhoons absolutely obliterates heat. It's amazing.
> 
> The NH-D14 is an awesome cooler but you can't compare a NH-D14 with 2 fans to an H100 with 4. Price difference aside, more fans means more potential.


Hows it sound with 4 Gentle Typhoons? Still silent? I'm debating trying this now. I can boot my chip all day at 5.2, but it's just way too hot with my A70 to even attempt anything.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jermzz;15028444*
> Hows it sound with 4 Gentle Typhoons? Still silent? I'm debating trying this now. I can boot my chip all day at 5.2, but it's just way too hot with my A70 to even attempt anything.


Gentle Typhoon AP-14s are pretty damn quiet. The 15s have a bit of motor hum though.

Still much quieter than the Corsair fans.

I can hear the pump whirring over the 4 fans I have running at 12v.


----------



## ears

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89;15028202*
> Are you asking if you need to up the voltage to hit 5.0 then the answer is yes, of course.
> 
> What's your voltage for 4.7? Stress tested stable?
> 
> For 5.0 you may need something like 1.45v to be stable, maybe more or less.


Many thanks for your replay.

At 4.7 is stable, i don't know if the motherboard changes the voltage and if it changed it was automaticly since the only option i changed was the cpu multiplayer to obtain 4.7GHz.

Can you tell me where can i see the voltage and what options can i try and where can i change it, to get voltage up and cpu going at least to 5GHz.
Btw is the any problem to change the voltage higher? AS i said before temperature is not the problem.

Many thanks!


----------



## jermzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ears*


Many thanks for your replay.

At 4.7 is stable, i don't know if the motherboard changes the voltage and if it changed it was automaticly since the only option i changed was the cpu multiplayer to obtain 4.7GHz.

Can you tell me where can i see the voltage and what options can i try and where can i change it, to get voltage up and cpu going at least to 5GHz.
Btw is the any problem to change the voltage higher? AS i said before temperature is not the problem.

Many thanks!


If the voltage is set to auto, it will compensate for your higher multiplier to some extent. Eventually other things will be the problem, LLC, PLL, etc.

Use this guide as a start to get you going. It has tips and BIOS settings and good reading for OC'ing this board.

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...clocking-Guide

Just remember never to go above 1.52 vCore and the max temp should never go above 85c in stress testing.


----------



## ears

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jermzz*


If the voltage is set to auto, it will compensate for your higher multiplier to some extent. Eventually other things will be the problem, LLC, PLL, etc.

Use this guide as a start to get you going. It has tips and BIOS settings and good reading for OC'ing this board.

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...clocking-Guide

Just remember never to go above 1.52 vCore and the max temp should never go above 85c in stress testing.


Thank you for the help, i will take a look over it.


----------



## skeptic

Sup guys, about a week ago i bought the Asus maximus extreme 4 p67 B3 Rev 3.0 and i could never get duel channel memory to work, i can use two sticks in a red and a black DIMM slot but i cant run red on red or black on black for duel channel.

iam running Mushkin DDR3 1600 8Gig 4x2

when i try to run one stick in red and another in red i get debug #58, same if i run two sticks in the black slots, when i run one stick in a red and the other in the black i get post and thats how iam on this site right now







lol

today i picked up two more sticks of the same ram so now i have 16gig 4x4, with all for DIMM slots takin up i get the same debug #58 and it wont post.

i hope this isnt a RMA issue and iv just missed somthing.

please help lol


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skeptic*


Sup guys, about a week ago i bought the Asus maximus extreme 4 p67 B3 Rev 3.0 and i could never get duel channel memory to work, i can use two sticks in a red and a black DIMM slot but i cant run red on red or black on black for duel channel.

iam running Mushkin DDR3 1600 8Gig 4x2

when i try to run one stick in red and another in red i get debug #58, same if i run two sticks in the black slots, when i run one stick in a red and the other in the black i get post and thats how iam on this site right now







lol

today i picked up two more sticks of the same ram so now i have 16gig 4x4, with all for DIMM slots takin up i get the same debug #58 and it wont post.

i hope this isnt a RMA issue and iv just missed somthing.

please help lol


What BIOS you running? Have you tried 1409?


----------



## skeptic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*


What BIOS you running? Have you tried 1409?


no i have not updated bios yet, i'll give that a shot right now


----------



## skeptic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skeptic*


no i have not updated bios yet, i'll give that a shot right now


K now iam running 1409, nothin changed, i tried XMP mode and that didnt do anything, can only run two sticks @ single channel or i dont get post


----------



## jermzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skeptic*


Sup guys, about a week ago i bought the Asus maximus extreme 4 p67 B3 Rev 3.0 and i could never get duel channel memory to work, i can use two sticks in a red and a black DIMM slot but i cant run red on red or black on black for duel channel.

iam running Mushkin DDR3 1600 8Gig 4x2

when i try to run one stick in red and another in red i get debug #58, same if i run two sticks in the black slots, when i run one stick in a red and the other in the black i get post and thats how iam on this site right now







lol

today i picked up two more sticks of the same ram so now i have 16gig 4x4, with all for DIMM slots takin up i get the same debug #58 and it wont post.

i hope this isnt a RMA issue and iv just missed somthing.

please help lol


Try this. Run one stick in the closest port the the CPU. If it boots, put XMP profile and reboot into windows. Then shut down, and install other stick into parallel port and try to boot.

EDIT: Also, you might try to run all 4 sticks separately on the same port and boot to see if one stick is faulty. If you can boot on any one of the 4 singles, but paired they will never boot, id say its a mobo or CPU issue.


----------



## kzinti1

Are there any motherboard settings that could keep my videocards from properly running PhysX?
I've already done everything I know with my videocards, Nvidia Control Panel and Afterburner to get Physics to run in 3DMark 11. I've already RMA'd my MSI GTX580 Lightning Xtreme because of this and now I'm using an MSI GTX480 and a Galaxy GTX470 set for PhysX with the exact same results. Almost exactly 3 FPS for Physics and 7 FPS for the Blend Test.
I can run Nvidia's Demo game "Warmonger", which is a PhysX demo, with no problem so PhysX is running. Just in a very diminished mode.
I've been working with both FutureMark and MSI on solving this problem and we're all out of ideas. Hopefully some of you can shed a little light on this anomaly if there's actually something with the mobo or even the cpu. Except for the 2 cards I'm now using all the specs listed below are valid.(No they weren't. Now they are.)


----------



## .210930

crap! not sure what ram to get......Damn


----------



## Khalam

Lads looks like a few usb and sata ports went on my Mive:-( whats the situation ojln advanced rmas with the boards?


----------



## kzinti1

Why is ASUS taking so long to completely approve the Maximus IV Extreme 1850 Beta Bios?


----------



## Khalam

lads whats your sb and nb temps? im hitting 45-46c on mine and im wondering if thats not to hot (thats with a minimal oc of 4.8


----------



## badatgames18

this was @ 5.1GHz 1.4v after an hour plus of super pi'ing


iirc nb and sb temps were @ 36C respectively. (vrm and sb chipset) 
i keep a fan near them at all times when benching... they get hot to the touch if you don't.

However i've seen guys exceed 50C and even get a warning from AI suite.. so i don't think it'll kill your board, it might just diminish product life


----------



## Khalam

im gone have to rma this one, any one know whats the asus advance rma procedure? i get random shut downs, half the usbs dont work


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;15061075*
> im gone have to rma this one, any one know whats the asus advance rma procedure? i get random shut downs, half the usbs dont work


just did it so you're in luck









contact the asus hotline (for your country) or email support.
Tell them that the board broke, something is defective. They'll tell you to troubleshoot etc. Afterwards just tell them it's still broken/defective, and they'll usually suggest advance rma when you tell them it's an ASUS Maximus IV Extreme.

If not just remind them about it. They'll email you a form where you need to fill out the motherboard's information such as serial number, part number, etc. You'll also need to fill out your credit card info for the advance rma, just in case you don't return your defective board. You sign and email it back to them or fax it to them.

EDIT: It takes them around 24 hours (business day hours) to process it and ship you the new board..

also keep your accessories so they don't charge you for new ones when they send you the new board. (so ship your board without the accessories) and put the rma number on the front of the box so they don't reject it


----------



## Khalam

dont have a credit card.....i just use paypal


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalam*









dont have a credit card.....i just use paypal










i think a debit card will do.
idk try and ask them if they can make provisions for people that don't have credit cards.. they should be able to work something out


----------



## Khalam

ill do that 2m then







mention im in the Pro Oc league or dont bother?


----------



## skeptic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jermzz*


Try this. Run one stick in the closest port the the CPU. If it boots, put XMP profile and reboot into windows. Then shut down, and install other stick into parallel port and try to boot.

EDIT: Also, you might try to run all 4 sticks separately on the same port and boot to see if one stick is faulty. If you can boot on any one of the 4 singles, but paired they will never boot, id say its a mobo or CPU issue.


i gave this a shot and it posts and boots off the 1 stick in DIMM 1, XMP is on and it even boots useing 1 stick in DIMM 2.

i tryed this with all 4 only useing one at a time in slot one and i got post and boot each time, then i did the duel channel config with 1 stick in DIMM 1 and the other in DIMM 3 (only running 2 sticks) and got no post, after that i did the other duel channel config and put a stick in DIMM 2 and one stick in DIMM 4 and same thing no post it seems everytime i use DIMM slots 3 and 4 i dont get post. so now iam back to my first setup witch is one stick in DIMM 1 and the other in DIMM 2 for a total of 8 gig but not running duel channel.......

Anything else and the for the help so far


----------



## erayser

I exchanged a EVGA Z68 FTW board for the Asus Maximus iv extreme-z. I really hope I will be happy with this board because I hear EVGA has exellent customer service... especially since they are a little north from me.


----------



## Khalam

lol advanced rma is only in usa and canada......... and you guys pay around 100$ less for the boards....


----------



## franknitty69

computer locked up today with a 45 debug code and dram q led lit. 45 is not in the manual so i'm not sure what it is. but since the dram led was lit i removed all the ram and tried all four them one by one in slot A1. they all work and the pc boots up. now if i put all 4 back in problem occurs again.

bad memory or bad motherboard?


----------



## Zetsu

guys i need help, I am very confused and not know what the latest bios for my maximus z68, you tell you? the 1409 is only compatible for the p68? thanks


----------



## franknitty69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *franknitty69;15069797*
> computer locked up today with a 45 debug code and dram q led lit. 45 is not in the manual so i'm not sure what it is. but since the dram led was lit i removed all the ram and tried all four them one by one in slot A1. they all work and the pc boots up. now if i put all 4 back in problem occurs again.
> 
> bad memory or bad motherboard?


retested all 4 dimms again. 1 is bad. rma time


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zetsu*


guys i need help, I am very confused and not know what the latest bios for my maximus z68, you tell you? the 1409 is only compatible for the p68? thanks


I just checked the ASUS download site for you and there is only one BIOS listed, so you have the latest, greatest (and only) BIOS for the Z68 there is.


----------



## elementalwindx

I'm having issues with getting Windows 7 to see my drives on this motherboard. I downloaded the newest marvell raid drivers and loaded it onto a flash drive. I try to load it in the installer and it will not show any compatible hardware. I uncheck the box and try to load one of the drivers anyways and it still does not see the drives.

In the bios I've set the SATA config to raid, and the other option to raid (dont know why there are two?)

I then pressed ctrl + m and setup a raid 0 array out of my 2 SSD drives. It shows up saying they are a virtual raid 0 drive now.

I go into windows and can't get it to show up. Am I missing something?







Thanks. Sad to say I do this for a living and yet this motherboard has me stumped. Although I refuse to stray far away from Intel boards and this is a rarity for me.

This is for the P67 version. Rom version at the bottom shows 2.00.1201

*edit* When I try to use the amd drivers it shows the disk but I get an error at the bottom: Windows cannot be installed to this disk. (Show details). Error: 0x80300001


----------



## Cotton

Have you partitioned the drives?


----------



## jermzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeptic;15066091*
> i gave this a shot and it posts and boots off the 1 stick in DIMM 1, XMP is on and it even boots useing 1 stick in DIMM 2.
> 
> i tryed this with all 4 only useing one at a time in slot one and i got post and boot each time, then i did the duel channel config with 1 stick in DIMM 1 and the other in DIMM 3 (only running 2 sticks) and got no post, after that i did the other duel channel config and put a stick in DIMM 2 and one stick in DIMM 4 and same thing no post it seems everytime i use DIMM slots 3 and 4 i dont get post. so now iam back to my first setup witch is one stick in DIMM 1 and the other in DIMM 2 for a total of 8 gig but not running duel channel.......
> 
> Anything else and the for the help so far


Obviously not a ram issue then. Pop out your CPU and put it into a another box... friend, co-worker etc and see if they can boot with ram in dual channel. If so, rma that board.

The 2600k onboard memory controller handles dual channel up to 1333mhz. It's possible that it's a processor issue given your symptoms, that's why id test the controller on another board before you go off RMAing the board and end up with the same issue.

good luck.


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> I just checked the ASUS download site for you and there is only one BIOS listed, so you have the latest, greatest (and only) BIOS for the Z68 there is.


There are beta releases that are newer than the latest official on the ASUS site. I'm running 0602 and get higher stable clocks than on 0403.

-- Sent from my HP TouchPad using Communities


----------



## .210930

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231429&cm_re=F3-12800CL9Q-_-20-231-429-_-Product&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&AID=10446076&PID=5328933&SID=skim17075X740592Xc3f68c684b9031592ae1faed78d65d75

http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=358

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9Q-16GBXL

can I overclock with this and maybe get around 4. something Ghz ?

Thank you for your time


----------



## psyside

You can get at least 4.5Ghz +, the IMC on the SB is much more robust and it can handle huge amount of memory, even @ high freq 2133mhz without issues like 1366..


----------



## .210930

I'm at a loss for what ram to get
any ideas?


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Â«Â¡ÃªÂ¤|!Â»ÃŠÃ-Ã-Ã-86*


I'm at a loss for what ram to get 
any ideas?

Thank you for your time


My favorite. http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Redline/997008.aspx
I tried Corsair Vengeance and didn't like the cheap build. One stick of this Mushkin weighs as much as a set of the Corsair.
Corsair's heatspreaders are held on with cheap double-sided tape and is made with too tall, cheap aluminum.
My Mushkin heatsinks are bolted on and made of cast aluminum. Set it to XMP and it runs perfectly at its rated speed. It's also about 1/4" to 3/8" shorter. I bought it factory direct but you might, possibly, sometimes find it cheaper elsewhere. Not very often as Mushkin usually has the best price. I always buy factory direct unless I can actually save more than a few bucks.


----------



## franknitty69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Â«Â¡ÃªÂ¤|!Â»ÃŠÃ-Ã-Ã-86*


I'm at a loss for what ram to get 
any ideas?

Thank you for your time


g.skill, corsair, mushkin, ocz patriot all good ram.

your budget and how much performance you want will drive the module you pick. you'll be be fine with anything over 12800 speed.


----------



## .210930

the thing that disturbed me the most on this mother board was a small selection of qualified venders list for ram and finding out Sandy Bridge does not do well with Memory higher then 1.5 Volt though in the QVL there is ram rated higher.

Money is not the problem

This will be my first time overclocking a PC and hope after I am done I can keep using the Computer after.


----------



## .210930

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;15094251*
> My favorite. http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Redline/997008.aspx
> I tried Corsair Vengeance and didn't like the cheap build. One stick of this Mushkin weighs as much as a set of the Corsair.
> Corsair's heatspreaders are held on with cheap double-sided tape and is made with too tall, cheap aluminum.
> My Mushkin heatsinks are bolted on and made of cast aluminum. Set it to XMP and it runs perfectly at its rated speed. It's also about 1/4" to 3/8" shorter. I bought it factory direct but you might, possibly, sometimes find it cheaper elsewhere. Not very often as Mushkin usually has the best price. I always buy factory direct unless I can actually save more than a few bucks.


on that web site that is the exact set you have running ?


----------



## Cotton

I run GTX3's at 2312mhz and 1.65v. They do clock faster, but this is my daily freq.

They are not on the QVL list. They are PSC IC's.

Most RAM will work with this platform. The ones listed previously will work fine. RAM is not something to lose sleep over


----------



## Levesque

I'm running *16Gb* of G.Skill DDR3-1600 7-8-7-24 OCed to DDR3-2133 10-10-10-24 (1.65v, VCCIO 1.12v) 24/7 without any problems. The Maximus in incredible with RAMs. Really easy to work with.

16Gb, and overclocking without any problems.


----------



## .210930

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cotton*


I run GTX3's at 2312mhz and 1.65v. They do clock faster, but this is my daily freq.

They are not on the QVL list. They are PSC IC's.

Most RAM will work with this platform. The ones listed previously will work fine. RAM is not something to lose sleep over










http://www.corsair.com/dominator-gt-...m2a2133c9.html

would this do ?


----------



## Cotton

Yes, those will work fine.

You can run those anywhere between 1.5v and 1.65v, per Corsair. I am also pretty sure you will be able to tighten those timings up a little bit more.


----------



## blackswordsman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


My favorite. http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Redline/997008.aspx
I tried Corsair Vengeance and didn't like the cheap build. One stick of this Mushkin weighs as much as a set of the Corsair.
Corsair's heatspreaders are held on with cheap double-sided tape and is made with too tall, cheap aluminum.
My Mushkin heatsinks are bolted on and made of cast aluminum. Set it to XMP and it runs perfectly at its rated speed. It's also about 1/4" to 3/8" shorter. I bought it factory direct but you might, possibly, sometimes find it cheaper elsewhere. Not very often as Mushkin usually has the best price. I always buy factory direct unless I can actually save more than a few bucks.


I am building a new system and I decided on this memory. Anything I should know or watch out for on the install?

This is what I am planning for the new machine let me know if anything looks wrong or better suggestions:

CPU: 2600K
Motherboard: Maximus IV Extreme-Z Z68
Memory: Mushkin Redline 1866 2X4 GB
SSD: Crucial M4 128 GB
HD Storage: WD Caviar Black 1TB
CPU Cooler: Thermaltake Frio
Graphics Card: ASUS GTX 570
PSU: Corsair HX850W
Case: Thermaltake Level 10 GT

The CPU Cooler is temporary until I learn and feel comfortable diving into water cooling. One other question which controller should I put the SSD on?


----------



## Cotton

Looks like a nice build.

I recommend one of the corsair self-contained water cooling units, such as the H70. Corsair covers in its H70 warranty all items potentially damaged by a leak from their system. That may put some of your water cooling woes at ease. It did for me.

As well as possibly adding a second 570 for SLI and/or a nice sound card. Your PSU is a little overkill for a single GPU system, yet perfect for SLI 570s.

All in all though it looks like a very nice build.

edit*

Here are a couple pictures showing how much room the H70 can free up in a case giving a little eye candy to the owner







;










And with a 38mm fan:


----------



## wermad

Jumped on a slightly preowned MIVE p67 for $250. Time to sell my lovely WS Revolution







.


----------



## Cotton

Welcome to the club


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cotton*


Welcome to the club










Thanks. I love the WS revo but I did miss the pcie power switches on my old R3E. This helps a ton when troubleshooting my three cards.


----------



## Khalam

good choice W







might be you will squeeze a bit more out of your gpus as well


----------



## Cotton

Khalam will you shoot me some pics of your sig rig?


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cotton*


Khalam will you shoot me some pics of your sig rig?


Aren't those classifed









His rig is uber awesome


----------



## Cotton

You should'a seen what I typed before I edited.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cotton*


You should'a seen what I typed before I edited.








































Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalam*


good choice W







might be you will squeeze a bit more out of your gpus as well










You got those custom blocks in yet for your gpu(s)?


----------



## elementalwindx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton;15102782*
> Looks like a nice build.
> 
> I recommend one of the corsair self-contained water cooling units, such as the H70. Corsair covers in its H70 warranty all items potentially damaged by a leak from their system. That may put some of your water cooling woes at ease. It did for me.
> 
> As well as possibly adding a second 570 for SLI and/or a nice sound card. Your PSU is a little overkill for a single GPU system, yet perfect for SLI 570s.
> 
> All in all though it looks like a very nice build.
> 
> edit*
> 
> Here are a couple pictures showing how much room the H70 can free up in a case giving a little eye candy to the owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with a 38mm fan:


Nice using my exact build except I'm on the HAF X, and only using 2 evga 580s







at the same time I'm also using 2 1TB's and 2 120GB Maxiops. and 16GB memory. BTW I love how the evga can overclock like it does just on air cooling!









Speaking of which, I'm doing raid 0 on the ssd on the marvell controller, and doing raid 1 on the intel controller, but once the intels setup, it refuses to boot from the marvell. How can I fix this? Thanks!


----------



## elementalwindx

Wow I just realized this board has both intel and marvell controllers with sata3 ports. I knew the marvell was slower but all the literature I kept reading said this board only had the marvell controller in sata3. So after reinstalling everything on the intel controller, I have two interesting benchmarks for you on my ssd drives. Performance is definitely felt differently.

On the marvell controller I had all sorts of issues getting the OS installed (wouldnt see the drives on install), and the ai suite would blue screen the os. All sorts of just odd issues.

On this intel controller everything is going without a hiccup and like butter. Ai suite is installing perfectly fine. Check out these benchmarks for your viewing pleasure


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;15105096*
> Jumped on a slightly preowned MIVE p67 for $250. Time to sell my lovely WS Revolution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ah.

Welcome good sir.

Come join the ranks.









We don't have cookies but we do have sexy red and black boards and PCI-e dipswitches.


----------



## Khalam

if any one wants to have a look at my rig then here is a link to an interview with me on polands biggest oc portal there is plenty of pics in there (interview is in polish but there is a translator on the right where you can change the language its not perfect but you'll get the idea oclab.pl just scroll down until you find Khalam in the title


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89;15107995*
> Ah.
> 
> Welcome good sir.
> 
> Come join the ranks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have cookies but we do have sexy red and black boards and PCI-e dipswitches.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;15108669*
> if any one wants to have a look at my rig then here is a link to an interview with me on polands biggest oc portal there is plenty of pics in there (interview is in polish but there is a translator on the right where you can change the language its not perfect but you'll get the idea oclab.pl just scroll down until you find Khalam in the title


Will check it out







. Any word on the blocks? you might be able to market them for all those LX owners out there needing water


----------



## Khalam

your man is an artist in every sense of the word so waiting till his done not very prone to hurrying up from what ive noticed... W believe me, once i get them youll be one of the first to know (especially since im gone do 1080-1100 on the core with it


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;15108869*
> your man is an artist in every sense of the word so waiting till his done not very prone to hurrying up from what ive noticed... W believe me, once i get them youll be one of the first to know (*especially since im gone do 1080-1100 on the core with it*


Insane mate! Btw, pondering the EVGA Classy 580? Apparently it does 1600 on LN2


----------



## Cotton

Nice rig. Digging the phase unit.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;15108669*
> oclab.pl just scroll down until you find Khalam in the title


Wow, just read the interview. What do you do for a living if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Khalam

just whats in the interview







i build pcs on demand and overclock them for people







usually 2500k or 2600k up to 4.5-4.8 unless some one wants a better chip


----------



## .210930

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackswordsman*


I am building a new system and I decided on this memory. Anything I should know or watch out for on the install?

This is what I am planning for the new machine let me know if anything looks wrong or better suggestions:

CPU: 2600K
Motherboard: Maximus IV Extreme-Z Z68
Memory: Mushkin Redline 1866 2X4 GB
SSD: Crucial M4 128 GB
HD Storage: WD Caviar Black 1TB
CPU Cooler: Thermaltake Frio
Graphics Card: ASUS GTX 570
PSU: Corsair HX850W
Case: Thermaltake Level 10 GT

The CPU Cooler is temporary until I learn and feel comfortable diving into water cooling. One other question which controller should I put the SSD on?



To be honest with you get the Corsair Obsidian 800D http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...703&CatId=1510
it is by far way better then the Thermltake level 10 Gt


----------



## wermad

So, I'm itching to get better ram for my incoming mb. Just for kicks, I oc'd my current ram to 1866 and it passed ibt though I'll run another memory test. Maybe I can get it to run 2133


----------



## skeptic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeptic;15066091*
> i gave this a shot and it posts and boots off the 1 stick in DIMM 1, XMP is on and it even boots useing 1 stick in DIMM 2.
> 
> i tryed this with all 4 only useing one at a time in slot one and i got post and boot each time, then i did the duel channel config with 1 stick in DIMM 1 and the other in DIMM 3 (only running 2 sticks) and got no post, after that i did the other duel channel config and put a stick in DIMM 2 and one stick in DIMM 4 and same thing no post it seems everytime i use DIMM slots 3 and 4 i dont get post. so now iam back to my first setup witch is one stick in DIMM 1 and the other in DIMM 2 for a total of 8 gig but not running duel channel.......
> 
> Anything else and the for the help so far


Quoting myself here but i fixed the problem with DIMM slots 3 and 4 not working.
Two bent pins on the socket, i have no idea how i did that let alone miss it







so i spent 1 hour with a magnifying glass and and safety pin bending them back, happy to announce all 4 DIMM's are working and i can finally use Duel Channel


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skeptic*


Quoting myself here but i fixed the problem with DIMM slots 3 and 4 not working.
Two bent pins on the socket, i have no idea how i did that let alone miss it







so i spent 1 hour with a magnifying glass and and safety pin bending them back, happy to announce all 4 DIMM's are working and i can finally use Duel Channel










Good going man!


----------



## wermad

my MIVE came in today. A lot quicker than I anticipated







. Time to install


----------



## Cotton

Less talk, more pictures! Stop teasing.


----------



## wermad

I have some new tube coming in since I'm going to try some Mayhems dye. So I'm holding back until the tube arrives next week, unless my WS Revo sells first


----------



## franknitty69

Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z Motherboard by franknitty69, on Flickr


----------



## Cotton

Finally fixed my GPU cable management;



















Anyone have any suggestions for hiding the top "additional molex power plug" cabling?

Resources:
Can buy cable extensions locally (18in).
I have Black Sleeving and Shrink Wrap.
Dremel.

Heres my idea if I can get a molex extension to fit this gap (check your cards to see what im talking about):










Also, has anyone seen pictures of some interesting SSD dislplay? Currently, I have mine completely hidden for the clean effect.

Any constructive ideas appreciated


----------



## wermad

Add some fans to the top of the case to feed air to that yummy fermi sandwich


----------



## Cotton

I made this to try the molex hide:










Ive tried adding 3 fans to the top grates. I usually float a fan on top when benching to throw some air across the socket and heat sinks. I take it out normally for looks and noise. Whats going on right now is my H70 exhaust is picking up a majority of the hot air from the top card. I can increase the top > bottom flow with 3 upper fans but I don't want the noise unless I'm benching. Game temps are high 50s in a 25C ambient.

I have 3 red LED fans, 3 additional 38mm panaflos, and 3 corsair 120mm fans to swap in those slots.


----------



## wermad

That's adhesive heatshrink? I've tried it and it doesn't make much difference compared to regular adhesive. Unless its a line that will have a lot of pull or needs to hold something strong, then I don't use it. Its more expensive than 3/16" shrink. Btw, I use those lighters w/ the pistol trigger.


----------



## Cotton

Its regular shrink. Cut it into the section you need, slide it over properly, and heat it up to fit.

I hear some even come with a reservoir tip at the end


----------



## Cotton

It worked













That looks much better. No more ugly cable!


----------



## wermad

Having usb issues, either it doesn't detect my usb keyboard and wifi-mouse or its not waking from sleep through the keyboard. I'm on the latest bios and have updated the usb drivers. Though I have feeling I might need to reformat


----------



## Cotton

Have you tried all the slots?

I would try the external slots too.

Im also going to assume you've flipped through the bios settings for USB driver enabling.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cotton*


Have you tried all the slots?

I would try the external slots too.

Im also going to assume you've flipped through the bios settings for USB driver enabling.


Some slots work some don't, its mostly intermittent. Even the front usb headers on the case work intermittently. I did find an asus forum about this issue but I didn't find the option discussed in my bios.


----------



## xmeno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Exectioner*


Add me to the club gentlemen... Tight fit in a Corsair 600t, but it sure works...





















hi exctioner, i also have the 600t and i love your set up, specially the window...
You have to bought or You've built?

sorry for my bad english
thanks


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton;15168050*
> It worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks much better. No more ugly cable!


I ended up buying a pre-sleeved Molex for the top power plug.

It's red sleeving with black connectors. Doesn't look that bad. It's made by ModRight and was bought at Microcenter.

Does anyone know if the top Molex is for the PCI-e lanes or the CPU?

I would have gotten one of these had they been available.

This is the one I bought. Cheap plastic sleeving but it looks decent and matches my Modright 24-pin as well.


----------



## Cotton

PCIE.

If you don't mind me asking, how much did you spend?


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton;15188372*
> PCIE.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how much did you spend?


About $7.


----------



## Cotton

Oh, price on the sleeved molex connector. Just saw you edited your post with a link.

Was just curious. I think I may take a black connector off of my AX1200 provided cables and swap it on one end of the extension I made so it blends.

That first link does look nice, but I don't think I could hide one with each wire sleeved. It may be too thick. But when you buy cables like that you don't really want to hide them anyway.

Do you have any pictures of your setup? I think I may have seen it recently but I forget.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton;15189592*
> Oh, price on the sleeved molex connector. Just saw you edited your post with a link.
> 
> Was just curious. I think I may take a black connector off of my AX1200 provided cables and swap it on one end of the extension I made so it blends.
> 
> That first link does look nice, but I don't think I could hide one with each wire sleeved. It may be too thick. But when you buy cables like that you don't really want to hide them anyway.
> 
> Do you have any pictures of your setup? I think I may have seen it recently but I forget.










I wasn't sure what you meant.

I have a recent pic. The only thing that isn't in this pic is the Molex.










Just imagine a red and black molex going from the top Molex to the top of the case.


----------



## wermad




----------



## Cotton

Much better! Put some milk in it.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cotton*


Much better! Put some milk in it.


Waiting for some Mayhems uv green from the UK since no US retailer carries this color.


----------



## Cotton

Is it similar to Feser Acid Green?

I was thinking about doing acid green. Can't wait to see it once its filled.


----------



## Cotton

Here are some Mayhems pictures that look nice. I really like the sleeving job on the second one.



















Always been a fan of chartreuse.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*





Thanks for making my rig look like junk.


















Sexy setup. I like the PSU placement. Very original.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cotton*


Is it similar to Feser Acid Green?

I was thinking about doing acid green. Can't wait to see it once its filled.


I wanted the acid green but Mayhems didn't have that color. I got a little impatient and ordered Feser uv green dye too







. I'm going to test both to see which one separates. I've heard Mayhems might be the one that stays consistant. The Feser has been mixed reviews, some say it does and some say it clogs due to separation. I'll find out in the next few weeks.

Here's OcMaximus thread, he's got a few vids of the mixing of some of Mayhems dyes in white and uv light.

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...xperience.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*


Thanks for making my rig look like junk.


















Sexy setup. I like the PSU placement. Very original.










Thanks, psu had to be relocated there since the second RX480 took up most of the room down there


----------



## Cotton

Here is green mixed with yellow:










Here is green & green:


----------



## wermad

Yup, ordered the uv green/green. Cant wait


----------



## Levesque

Just received my EK-FB ASUS Max4 Extreme - EN Nickel-plexi for my Maximus. Installing it over the week-end.


----------



## erayser

^^^
I get mine this weekend too (non-plexi)









From what I read, I have bend a cap to install it on the extreme-z, but from the pics I've seen, it doesn't look to drastic.


----------



## Cotton

I wish the mips block was sold in the US.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton;15194918*
> I wish the mips block was sold in the US.


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=31256

Tbh, I would go w/ the EK copper/plexi one since I'm going to run dye but I still hate EK for all the $hi7 they made me go through







, so I'll pass altogether.


----------



## Cotton

Wow, since when? I was looking for a US vendor for a while and gave up eventually. That is one of the main reasons I held off on a custom loop. If I couldn't have that block I wasn't going to do full water.


----------



## wermad

I know its been this year.


----------



## al_bo

NEW MaximusIV-Extreme-ASUS-2001 BIOS!!! ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/MAXIMUS_IV_EXTREME/MaximusIV-Extreme-ASUS-2001.zip


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *al_bo;15197549*
> NEW MaximusIV-Extreme-ASUS-2001 BIOS!!! ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/MAXIMUS_IV_EXTREME/MaximusIV-Extreme-ASUS-2001.zip


There's the Maximus IV Extreme-P67, -Z, and -Z Gene.
Which are you referring to? I checked. It ain't on the official ASUS download site yet for any of them. There is ONE BIOS listed for each of the -Z models and 9 for the original -P67. No 2001 in sight.
The Beta Version 1850 BIOS, the latest, has been up since July 4th and is still (obviously) in Beta, so there's something wrong with it. 4 entire months in Beta is ridiculous. It should either be approved or deleted.


----------



## al_bo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *al_bo;15197549*
> NEW MaximusIV-Extreme-ASUS-2001 BIOS!!! ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/MAXIMUS_IV_EXTREME/MaximusIV-Extreme-ASUS-2001.zip


This bios from official ASUS FTP, worked fine with Maximus IV Extreme *P67-B3*, - personally tested. Previous beta bios 1850 don't worked properly with my memory kits. With 2001 there is no issues with my mem. So, I flashed it instead 1409. Fix list of 2001 bios not available for this moment.


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *al_bo;15199134*
> This bios from official ASUS FTP, worked fine with Maximus IV Extreme *P67-B3*, - personally tested. Previous beta bios 1850 don't worked properly with my memory kits. With 2001 there is no issues with my mem. So, I flashed it instead 1409. Fix list of 2001 bios not available for this moment.


http://www.overclock.net/15198246-post4059.html


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio;15199172*
> http://www.overclock.net/15198246-post4059.html


Did I read that correctly? Ivy Bridge support?


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89;15200553*
> Did I read that correctly? Ivy Bridge support?


Source:
http://hardforum.com//showthread.php?t=1578865&page=224


----------



## al_bo

The 2001 UEFI build is official release.

Fix list basics are:

1) S3 resume with CPU PLL OV Enabled is patched - should work on most DRAM (cheaper ICs may have issues).

2) Ivy Bridge Support enabled.

Same source, like *Stasio* sad:
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578865&page=224


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio;15201484*
> Source:
> http://hardforum.com//showthread.php?t=1578865&page=224


Wait a minute. This is only for P67?


----------



## JackBauer24

Last few days my PC has been going out of SLEEP mode at odd times. I've already disabled the Wake from Sleep options in Device Manager/Power Management, but it's happened 3 times already today.

Any ideas?


----------



## Cotton

Graphics card could be dieing.


----------



## JackBauer24

Already? I just bought the stupid thing in April.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackBauer24;15225265*
> Already? I just bought the stupid thing in April.


Try this tool:
http://slicksolutions.eu/mst.shtml

I had some troubles with getting out of sleep, this helped things quite a bit. Eventually the issue went away as soon as I switched from amd to nvidia. Go fig


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;15226399*
> Try this tool:
> http://slicksolutions.eu/mst.shtml
> 
> I had some troubles with getting out of sleep, this helped things quite a bit. Eventually the issue went away as soon as I switched from amd to nvidia. Go fig


There's no mention at all of this program helping any version of Windows 7.
Is there something I've missed?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;15228742*
> There's no mention at all of this program helping any version of Windows 7.
> Is there something I've missed?


This was linked to me by other Asus owners on their support forum. Though this was with my previous mb (P8P67 WS Revo) that I had issues with sleep. I was able to run this, if the linked one is not win7, quick google search should find the one.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;15228936*
> This was linked to me by other Asus owners on their support forum. Though this was with my previous mb (P8P67 WS Revo) that I had issues with sleep. I was able to run this, if the linked one is not win7, quick google search should find the one.


Thanks!


----------



## badatgames18

are any of you guys getting or have experienced "usb power surge" message... i had it then i reinstalled the driver and it got fixed... then i switched os and had to reinstall.. now i'm getting it again


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;15236266*
> are any of you guys getting or have experienced "usb power surge" message... i had it then i reinstalled the driver and it got fixed... then i switched os and had to reinstall.. now i'm getting it again


I've never gotten that.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;15236266*
> are any of you guys getting or have experienced "usb power surge" message... i had it then i reinstalled the driver and it got fixed... then i switched os and had to reinstall.. now i'm getting it again


Yes me, its proly related to USB 3.0 drivers/Intel RST.


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;15237761*
> Yes me, its proly related to USB 3.0 drivers/Intel RST.


did it do anything detrimental besides pop up once in a while?

i don't haven't installed i RST


----------



## JackBauer24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;15226399*
> Try this tool:
> http://slicksolutions.eu/mst.shtml
> 
> I had some troubles with getting out of sleep, this helped things quite a bit. Eventually the issue went away as soon as I switched from amd to nvidia. Go fig


Would that help in my situation though? My PC doesn't have trouble getting out of Sleep, it won't stay in it.


----------



## Cotton

Try suspending the sleep process in msconfig.


----------



## bern43

Any chance this board will fit in an Antec p183? Thinking it won't but wanted to double check. I'm not really looking to buy a new case and re-wire.

Edit: So it looks like the board will fit, but will be tight. Now just wondering about the pin layout. If my research is right this board uses the regular ATX pin layout, but is just one inch wider? I'm thinking this should work as long as I take out the bottom hard drive cage of my case. Would love some input.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;15236266*
> are any of you guys getting or have experienced "usb power surge" message... i had it then i reinstalled the driver and it got fixed... then i switched os and had to reinstall.. now i'm getting it again


I have. Pretty annoying, and random. But I just clicked ''Hide Icon and Notifications'' about USB Power Surge in the taskbar.

No problem anymore.


----------



## Cotton

Wermad, you're getting rid of your Zotacs?

Waiting for the next gen's release?

You just got your MIVE too.


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton;15269309*
> Wermad, you're getting rid of your Zotacs?
> 
> Waiting for the next gen's release?
> 
> You just got your MIVE too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit: just saw you sold that too ><


That MIVE is coming to a great home. ill be on here soon asking for tons of help since ive only used Gigabytes bios for OCing.


----------



## Cotton

You're in for a treat if you have never used UEFI. Fun bios.


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton;15278946*
> You're in for a treat if you have never used UEFI. Fun bios.


Sarcasm meter just went off...


----------



## Cotton

No sarcasm









Easy bios. Visual aesthetics.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea;15279219*
> Sarcasm meter just went off...


No way man. It's so easy you're going to wonder why wasn't implemented sooner.


----------



## 33B

Just a quick question on this motherboard, Does anyone know if it will be able to take an i7 2700k on the current BIOS? As its basically a 2600k.

I did email ASUS support but got a reply saying "famous brands will work in this motherboard"

Which was alot of help!

Regards


----------



## JackBauer24

So I entered this 'powercfg –devicequery wake_armed' into CMD to see what is causing my PC to come out of SLEEP mode, and it's saying that it's my Logitech mouse. I updated the Logitech FW, went into BIOS and Disabled Wake From Mouse, as well as the LAN Wake Settings, but it's still doing it. Someone else mentioned that it could be my GPU failing. Could W7 still be saying that it's the mouse even if it isn't? How could I tell if it's my GPU without actually buying a new one?


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *33B;15279814*
> Just a quick question on this motherboard, Does anyone know if it will be able to take an i7 2700k on the current BIOS? As its basically a 2600k.
> 
> I did email ASUS support but got a reply saying "famous brands will work in this motherboard"
> 
> Which was alot of help!
> 
> Regards


Haha, nice tech support.









I would assume it should work without problem as it's basically a 2600K with a higher base frequency.


----------



## 33B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89;15279957*
> Haha, nice tech support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would assume it should work without problem as it's basically a 2600K with a higher base frequency.


Thanks for your reply mate, Then the last thing on the list is some 680's!

Regards


----------



## Cotton

Quote:



Just a quick question on this motherboard, Does anyone know if it will be able to take an i7 2700k on the current BIOS? As its basically a 2600k.

I did email ASUS support but got a reply saying "famous brands will work in this motherboard"

Which was alot of help!

Regards


22nm processors will require a bios update. The 2700k will be 32nm, SB, and will basically be a binned 2600k.

Maximus Extreme P67 will require bios 2001
Maximus Extreme Z68 will require bios 0902

Here is a link to the 2001 download:
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LG...-ASUS-2001.zip

Here is a link to the 0902 download:
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/...-ASUS-0902.zip

The bios changes are;
http://hardforum.com//showpost.php?p...postcount=4462
-per Raja

Here is a link to the product support table:
http://event.asus.com/2011/mb/PCIe3_Ready/


----------



## Cotton

Quote:



So I entered this 'powercfg -devicequery wake_armed' into CMD to see what is causing my PC to come out of SLEEP mode, and it's saying that it's my Logitech mouse. I updated the Logitech FW, went into BIOS and Disabled Wake From Mouse, as well as the LAN Wake Settings, but it's still doing it. Someone else mentioned that it could be my GPU failing. Could W7 still be saying that it's the mouse even if it isn't? How could I tell if it's my GPU without actually buying a new one?


If its waking up from sleep without a reboot then I do not feel that it is being caused by your gpu.

Try locating the process in msconfig and disabling it.

or

Try the following, without "s, in cmd: "powercfg -h off"

or

Create a batch file such as; http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windo...#comment-56223 may fix the problem temporarily.

Of course you can edit the minutes to a greater or lesser number on an as needed basis.


----------



## blackbalt89

I don't remember if anyone found a fix for this but I'm still having that random reboot loop after powering on my PC.

PC will power on fans will spin for like 10-20 seconds then power off for a few seconds and power on like nothing happened.

I know it's nothing serious but it is pretty annoying.

Is it related to PLL overvoltage? And is there a simple fix to this issue?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *33B*


Thanks for your reply mate, Then the last thing on the list is some 680's!

Regards


I'm still debating on whether I will want to get two 680s or 7970s. The new XDR2 RAM on the 7970 is supposed to be positively epic but we know little to nothing of what's to come from Nvidia's next flagship single GPU card. :/

I'm hoping the 680 will trounce the 7970 but we won't know until near release and I don't know if my bank account can handle another pair of $500 video cards when common sense tells me that my current cards are enough to handle a single monitor.


----------



## Cotton

Unplug and let it power out.

Reset CMOS and re-enter your OC settings.

Let me know the results.


----------



## 33B

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cotton*


22nm processors will require a bios update. The 2700k will be 32nm, SB, and will basically be a binned 2600k.

Maximus Extreme P67 will require bios 2001
Maximus Extreme Z68 will require bios 0902

Here is a link to the 2001 download:
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LG...-ASUS-2001.zip

Here is a link to the 0902 download:
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/...-ASUS-0902.zip

The bios changes are;
http://hardforum.com//showpost.php?p...postcount=4462
-per Raja

Here is a link to the product support table:
http://event.asus.com/2011/mb/PCIe3_Ready/


So looking at the chart at the bottom Maximus IV Extreme will support new Ivy bridge chip with 2011 BIOS but the mobo aint in the PCI-E 3.0 list but surely them boards listed in that chart wont be PCI-E 3.0 ready after a bios upgrade?

And seeing the Maximus IV Extreme aint in the PCI-E 3.0 list its still backwards compatible like 1.0 > 2.0 was? as im looking at gettin a 680 when it comes out.


----------



## Cotton

Quote:



So looking at the chart at the bottom Maximus IV Extreme will support new Ivy bridge chip with 2011 BIOS but the mobo aint in the PCI-E 3.0 list but surely them boards listed in that chart wont be PCI-E 3.0 ready after a bios upgrade?


They have gen 2 switches. The general consensus is that they will not be able to "patch" pcie 3.0 and will have to issue a gen 3 revision of the board.

No words from ASUS since the 6th. We will see.

Quote:



And seeing the Maximus IV Extreme aint in the PCI-E 3.0 list its still backwards compatible like 1.0 > 2.0 was? as im looking at gettin a 680 when it comes out.


You will be able to run a 680 in the Maximus IV Extreme.


----------



## JackBauer24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton;15280685*
> If its waking up from sleep without a reboot then I do not feel that it is being caused by your gpu.
> 
> Try locating the process in msconfig and disabling it.
> 
> or
> 
> Try the following, without "s, in cmd: "powercfg -h off"
> 
> or
> 
> Create a batch file such as; http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/disable-power-management-on-windows-vista/#comment-56223 may fix the problem temporarily.
> 
> Of course you can edit the minutes to a greater or lesser number on an as needed basis.


Gonna try the new mouse I bought and if that doesn't work, I'll try that. Thanks.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cotton*


Unplug and let it power out.

Reset CMOS and re-enter your OC settings.

Let me know the results.


Did you have a similar problem and this was the cure?


----------



## Cotton

Yeah, I have had more half boots with this board than any other model. I suggest that because its starting from scratch. Once the basics are eliminated we can try to single out the problem.

For example, after changing OC settings my board often does a double boot. It has hung the double boot before on every restart, as you seem to be experiencing, and doing a clean save may knock it out.

Plus its fairly quick & easy to do and helps familiarize yourself with your individual stable settings just that one more time.


----------



## wholeeo

How is this boards EFI bios. Is there a lot of support for it? How does it compare to others? Should I be worried that the bios is EFI vs UEFI? Can 3 pin fans be controlled via voltage?

Also if anyone has pictures of this board installed in a 700D/800D please share. I'm thinking of getting the Z version.


----------



## Cotton

UEFI is a very easy bios to manipulate. Nothing to worry about. Every fan location on this board has the ability to be modified in the fan bios section.

Pictures on my profile if you click the camera.


----------



## stinkykiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stinkykiller;15301566*
> MOBO: Maximus IV Extreme REV 3.0
> CPU: Intel i7 2600K
> Graphic card: EVGA GTX 580 3GB SC
> PSU: OCZ ZX Series 1000W
> RAM: 8GB G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series(2 x 4GB) DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000)
> Case: COOLER MASTER HAF X RC-942
> SSD: OCZ SLD3-25SAT3-120G
> HDD: Seagate 3TB 6Gbps 64MB
> Optical Drive: Asus 24 X
> Fan Controller: AeroCool V12XT


Hi guys !

Do you think this pre-build it's ok ?
Do you guys see any possible problem or issue here ?
Any possible improvement not to exceed $ 50-75 ?
It is basically to play BF3
Photo edition and extensive hours of normal usage, at least 10 hours of rest/day.

I'm gonna enter to this group


----------



## psyside

Replace the SSD with Crucial M4/C300, and the HDD with WD Black/Samsung F3 Spinpoint...and your done!

Also what cpu cooler?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89;15281556*
> I don't remember if anyone found a fix for this but I'm still having that random reboot loop after powering on my PC.
> 
> PC will power on fans will spin for like 10-20 seconds then power off for a few seconds and power on like nothing happened.


Dont touch the bclk, keep your ram at default spec, and try again.


----------



## psyside

Nevermind...


----------



## stinkykiller

Corsair H100

No space or ventilation issue ?
I'm gonna buy another GPU soon.

May I ask why those changes ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## liberato87

it will fit into a haf 912 case?
this case support only atx and mini-itx but my friend with the corsair 600t (that support only atx too) have not problem with that mainboard..


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liberato87;15302855*
> it will fit into a haf 912 case?
> this case support only atx and mini-itx but my friend with the corsair 600t (that support only atx too) have not problem with that mainboard..


I believe it uses the standard atx mounting pattern so you just need to make sure the extra 1 inch width fits.


----------



## stinkykiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liberato87;15302855*
> it will fit into a haf 912 case?


It is HAF 942 !
Any problem with it ?


----------



## Levesque

New addition to my system. Shiny!

EK Maximus IV waterblock EN Nickel-plexi.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;15308056*
> New addition to my system. Shiny!
> 
> EK Maximus IV waterblock EN Nickel-plexi.


So sexy,


----------



## stinkykiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stinkykiller;15301566*
> Case: COOLER MASTER HAF X RC-942
> MOBO: Maximus IV Extreme REV 3.0
> CPU: Intel i7 2600K
> CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro H100
> Graphic card: EVGA GTX 580 3GB SC
> PSU: OCZ ZX Series 1000W
> RAM: 8GB G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series(2 x 4GB) DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000)
> SSD: OCZ SLD3-25SAT3-120G
> HDD: Seagate 3TB 6Gbps 64MB
> Optical Drive: Asus 24 X
> Fan Controller: AeroCool V12XT


Order Placed !
Hope no issue comes with it


----------



## iBeta

_Order Placed !
Hope no issue comes with it 
stinkykiller
_
Me too!, i really hope there are no problems. I do not think that including the NB in the CPU will help with troubleshooting - is it the CPU or MB is what i fear most. How can you know for sure (without a high-bandwidth oscilloscope and a lot of knowledge)? Maybe it would be a good marketing suggestion for say Asus and Intel to 'team up', such that you can order an Asus Rog board with cpu installed (+ tested). You would also avoid the terrible situation that, after installing the cpu, you notice the pins are bent. Someone posted about this, and apparently they could not convince Asus that it was not their fault.

Of course even better would be some mb based tool, that could do a diagnostic, but this may not be technically possible (without some sort of mechanical intervention [servo







] to physically connect the testing circuitry) 
INSPECT the socket thoroughly, before installing the cpu, would be my advice + ensure anti-static precautions.

At present i've got a ROG, REX w QX9650Δ (oc'ed to 3.6G). Unfortunately (fortunately) I encrypt everything (+ 1 VM==double AES). Also just 4G RAM.
Recently got 2*128G Crucial m4's in Raid0. So am really hoping for a bit of a performance boost soon


----------



## iBeta

Maybe Asus would benefit by including an anti-static strap in the packaging. Or does everyone use one when installing a cpu etc?


----------



## bern43

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iBeta*


Maybe Asus would benefit by including an anti-static strap in the packaging. Or does everyone use one when installing a cpu etc?


I use one. Picked it up at radioshack for a few bucks.


----------



## Cotton

I expect to see pictures from all of you once your builds are under way


----------



## donrapello

Hey all. I ordered MIVE-Z yesterday. I found excellent deal for the board, so back to Asus since my UD7 is really a disappointment for me. Bios is crap and pcie port order is designed by morons as pcie x1 can't even be used with soundcard









How are new asus bios working? Bugs? Latest is the best or should i use older ones?
I'm pretty fed up with playing buggy bios releases with gb, so i hope asus would work better.

Any problems installing cpu waterblocks? My heatkiller had to be turned 90degrees to fit in UD7 board









How about sata 6gbs ports? Any problems expected with Marvell controller/Drivers?


----------



## Cotton

Maximus IV Extreme Z68's latest bios is 0902
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/Maximus_IV_Extreme-Z/Maximus-IV-Extreme-Z-ASUS-0902.zip

If you want the soundcard in a 16x lane it'll be a crapshoot. You'll have to see when the boards gets here. Most people can run them fine. My X-Fi fatal1ty ran only in the 1x or 4x, but my Auzen Hometheater HD runs in anything.

No problems with cpu blocks as long as it fits 1155/1156.

No problems with the marvell controller, just a minor speed (not detectable to the naked eye) decrease opposed to the intel controller.


----------



## djdisturbed

My Extreme-z board should be arriving soon! Just wish I had everything else I need to get the project done tomorrow, lol... but when i ordered it I though I ordered the exreme-z board, but mistakenly ordred the regular extreme board so I sent it back and am waiting on the other board


----------



## bern43

Finishing the build tonight. Any suggestions as to what slot to run my sound card (Xonar STX) in? Seems that some people have issues running sound cards in the 2nd X16 slot.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89;15281556*
> I don't remember if anyone found a fix for this but I'm still having that random reboot loop after powering on my PC.
> 
> PC will power on fans will spin for like 10-20 seconds then power off for a few seconds and power on like nothing happened.
> 
> I know it's nothing serious but it is pretty annoying.
> 
> Is it related to PLL overvoltage? And is there a simple fix to this issue?
> 
> I'm still debating on whether I will want to get two 680s or 7970s. The new XDR2 RAM on the 7970 is supposed to be positively epic but we know little to nothing of what's to come from Nvidia's next flagship single GPU card. :/
> 
> I'm hoping the 680 will trounce the 7970 but we won't know until near release and I don't know if my bank account can handle another pair of $500 video cards when common sense tells me that my current cards are enough to handle a single monitor.


Not sure why, but when I had a GTX 465, I would get this quite often. Since I replaced it with a GTX 480, I have not had this issue at all.


----------



## Jobotoo

For an SLI setup which PCIx slots are recommended? Anyone have a pic of their SLI setup?


----------



## al_bo

Use recommended by ASUS, I tried different one, but recommended by ASUS the best performance, and also best temperatures.


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo;15357992*
> For an SLI setup which PCIx slots are recommended? Anyone have a pic of their SLI setup?


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton;15366372*


16 + 8X right?


----------



## faulkton

yes iirc.


----------



## wholeeo

Could the NF200 be utilized for 16x/16x SLI setups? I looked over the manual and it only has instructions on how it can be utilized for tri setups.

Also, I noticed that this board only has USB 3.0 ports in the back.. The manual says anything plugged into USB 3.0 can only be used in Windows and only after the drivers are installed. This has to be wrong right? How else could u get into bios with a USB keyboard plugged into a 3.0 port if this was the case?


----------



## Cotton

Edit: post #1337


----------



## Jobotoo

Thanks! So for SLI PCIx slots 1&3, right?


----------



## Cotton

1 & 3 to bypass NF200.

2 & 4 to engage NF200.

Here is a little 3Dm11 video showing SLI 580s in 8x and 16x:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFMzRZqFh-w&feature=relmfu[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton;15367982*
> 1 & 3 to bypass NF200.
> 
> 2 & 4 to engage NF200.
> 
> Here is a little 3Dm11 video showing SLI 580s in 8x and 16x:


So I take it bypassing the NF200 via using slot 1 & 3 = 8x/8x SLI?


----------



## Cotton

When I ran the bypass I was able to detect 16x 16x in my GPU Dimm post. The MIVE manual specs sheet shows 8x 8x, but like I said I was able to secure double 16x and I ran with slots 1 & 3.

MIVE Manual sheets 2-14 and 2-15.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton;15368258*
> When I ran the bypass I was able to detect 16x 16x in my GPU Dimm post. The MIVE manual specs sheet shows 8x 8x, but like I said I was able to secure double 16x and I ran with slots 1 & 3.
> 
> MIVE Manual sheets 2-14 and 2-15.


Nice, aesthetically speaking those slots are where my cards would look best with the SLI bridges and water cooling connectors.










Or maybe not,


----------



## Cotton

Beautiful. I saw someone on here with an x58 classified who did a similar setup. I forget who it is, but they both look nice spaced like that.

With that type of spacing though it looks as if you'll have one in NF200 and one without. They both may detect as 16x, but you will have to see. In all honesty, unless you're trying to place in benchmarks, the performance difference is negligible and you will not notice a difference by the naked eye. It is not something that I personally would worry about, especially with SLI 580s.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton;15367982*
> 1 & 3 to bypass NF200.
> 
> 2 & 4 to engage NF200.
> 
> Here is a little 3Dm11 video showing SLI 580s in 8x and 16x:


Thank you!


----------



## VettePilot

I was thinking about getting this board to go in my new Case labs TH10 with a 3rd 6970 or waiting for the 7970's. I have seen some complain on Newegg that the boards do not work well and do not OC well. Some have even been DOA. I really wanted to be able to run 2 GPu's at x16 or 3 at x8 minimum. the only thing that concerns me is the placement of the PCIe x1 slot for an audio card. I plan to water cool the cards and i know it wouldnt work with an audio card there. Is anyone running 3 cards with an Audio card there and how does it do heat wise?


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*


I was thinking about getting this board to go in my new Case labs TH10 with a 3rd 6970 or waiting for the 7970's. *I have seen some complain on Newegg that the boards do not work well and do not OC well.* Some have even been DOA. I really wanted to be able to run 2 GPu's at x16 or 3 at x8 minimum. the only thing that concerns me is the placement of the PCIe x1 slot for an audio card. I plan to water cool the cards and i know it wouldnt work with an audio card there. Is anyone running 3 cards with an Audio card there and how does it do heat wise?


Biggest crap i ever reard, if you go P67/Z68 route, this is without a single doubt the best mobo and no competitor even come close, absolutely amazing mobo, forget about those noobs and their OC issues









If someone cant oc this board, or get stability with it @any decent clock (asuming he got normal/decent chip) he is like worst overclock ever 4sure.


----------



## VettePilot

You sold me on it.lol I will order it as soon as I decide on which case labs case I get. I am going over there since they are down the street from me and I am going to see which one I like in person. I cant buy a case over the net without ever getting a true sense of it first.

I was thinking about a board that had all PCIe 3.0 slots but they do not exist yet I guess. Maybe they will soon. It would be great to get all the cards running in x16 mode like x58 boards seem to be able to do. With this board you can run 2 cards in x16 if you run them in certain slots correct? The reason I ask is if I decide to replace my cards with the new 7970's i may just get 2 at first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;15372972*
> Biggest crap i ever reard, if you go P67/Z68 route, this is without a single doubt the best mobo and no competitor even come close, absolutely amazing mobo, forget about those noobs and their OC issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone cant oc this board, or get stability with it @any decent clock (asuming he got normal/decent chip) he is like worst overclock ever 4sure.


----------



## AznRage

TBH for me, running in 8x or 16x doesn't really make that huge of a difference.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan;15376578*
> You sold me on it.lol I will order it as soon as I decide on which case labs case I get. I am going over there since they are down the street from me and I am going to see which one I like in person. I cant buy a case over the net without ever getting a true sense of it first.
> 
> I was thinking about a board that had all PCIe 3.0 slots but they do not exist yet I guess. Maybe they will soon. It would be great to get all the cards running in x16 mode like x58 boards seem to be able to do. With this board you can run 2 cards in x16 if you run them in certain slots correct? The reason I ask is if I decide to replace my cards with the new 7970's i may just get 2 at first.


Heheh you will be amazed, trust me









Other then that....yes, you can get 2x 16X (artificial) if your using the NF200 chip.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton;15368894*
> Beautiful. I saw someone on here with an x58 classified who did a similar setup. I forget who it is, but they both look nice spaced like that.
> 
> With that type of spacing though it looks as if you'll have one in NF200 and one without. They both may detect as 16x, but you will have to see. In all honesty, unless you're trying to place in benchmarks, the performance difference is negligible and you will not notice a difference by the naked eye. It is not something that I personally would worry about, especially with SLI 580s.


The only advantage I could see with that would be perhaps slightly cooler cards due to spacing.


----------



## VettePilot

That is because you are not running eyefinity. It matters for eyefinity.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AznRage*


TBH for me, running in 8x or 16x doesn't really make that huge of a difference.


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Hi, Im "new" here....

so can someone guide me with this board. im totally lost with it. i had my old board (ud7) @ 5.1 with this chip 24/7.

i have bios 1904 and it seems different than the 14XX bios. can you guys help me...

i would like 24/7 5.0 ghz OC with NO down-clocking... ie constant oc. all these options in the Asus Bios make me dizzy. lol. thanks in advanced.

(please dont point me to a generic OC guide which is running a different bios. thanks







)

edit: i think i got it NOPE THIS BOARD IS BEGINNING TO MAKE ME MAD:doh:


----------



## Not A Good Idea

anyone? any help please! my pc seems to go into an endless boot loop. *** am i doing wrong?

edit: got it, reloaded the 1904 bios from my HD instead of direct. and disabled max mem bandwidth... booting up at 5.1 no prob







test time.


----------



## Cotton

Pictures!


----------



## age_ruler1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cotton*


Pictures!


*This!*


----------



## Not A Good Idea

im Currently running IBT @ 5.2 1.5v to make sure its somewhat stable. ill probably leave it at 5.1 @1.475 where i had it before...


----------



## blackbalt89

Will going from 4.8GHz to 5GHz show any appreciable difference in performance?

I'd like to see if I can push 5GHz at 1.425v and no more but if it's not worth it I may not even go through the headache.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89;15433302*
> Will going from 4.8GHz to 5GHz show any appreciable difference in performance?
> 
> I'd like to see if I can push 5GHz at 1.425v and no more but if it's not worth it I may not even go through the headache.


Not really noticeable.


----------



## psyside

Anyone can comment on the latest NEC usb drivers? do you got small delays during opening folders/web pages?


----------



## bern43

Just finished my new build. Everything went relatively smooth. I'll put up some pics later tonight. Still working on the overclock.

One quick question, my GTX 570 is running at 8X. I have it in the 1st slot and my sound card in the 5th slot. Is this normal? Would moving my sound card up to the 4th slot allow my GTX 570 to run at 16X?


----------



## munaim1

Proud owner of the M4E









Here's my build log: http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/1150843-build-log-small-transformation.html


----------



## psyside

You will be blown away, like 2 of my friends who bought this mobo, after i hyped it so much (it deserve)


----------



## zebra_

I was going to try to RMA this board, they ask for the serial number, tell me it's on a sticker on one of the PCI slots, no luck... Can anyone help me out here? Do you know where the serial number for my board might be? He said the third character would be "M"...


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zebra_;15479746*
> I was going to try to RMA this board, they ask for the serial number, tell me it's on a sticker on one of the PCI slots, no luck... Can anyone help me out here? Do you know where the serial number for my board might be? He said the third character would be "M"...


Should be on the box.


----------



## Jacrabby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxio;14204887*
> I am seriously wondering can an ASUS Maximus IV Extreme fit in a Coolermaster 690 II Advanced ? The E-ATX of the motherboard does not seem compatible with the case's m-ATX/ATX Layout. I must say though that I have seen some people having this setup so I'm asking you all : *IS IT POSSIBLE ?*
> 
> -Luxio


Hi, yes it will fit though it's a atx case. I just install e extreme in my cm690 ll advanced. Only thing is e wires are abit tight but it sure works. If u need a pic as reference do feel free to let me knw. Cheers.


----------



## stasio

MaximusIV-Extreme BIOS-2050

http://www.octeamdenmark.com/forums/attachments/overclockning/4235d1319832487-hvad-bencher-du-idag-maximusiv-extreme-asus-2050.rar

-improved 3Dmark01 efficiency

source:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?266170-MaximusIV-Extreme-Thread/page67


----------



## bern43

Anyone know why bios 706 was pulled from asus's downloads for the extreme-z? It's now listing 902 as the most recent bios, which I thought was the beta for 706 originally.


----------



## masuch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi;14814814*
> Got my board as soon as the B3 boards starter hiting the shelves, and i like the board the more i use it. Only thing i really miss is firewire, but it was solved with a pci-e card. Have not maxed my 2600k yet, but 4.8ghz stable and 5ghz into windows with just over 1.4v makes me hoping for a good oc when i get my watercooling.
> 
> EDIT: if i enter my oc result to the sheet now, can i change it later when i start oc with wc?


----
Please , please let me know what PCI-E firewire card did you use to make it work ? I have one but it definitelly BIOS up to 1850 version did not detected it.
----


----------



## ssgwright

hey guys, I just picked up the maximus iv extreme z and I need some basic tips for overclocking this beast. I'm running a beefy water cooling kit (480 rad) and plan to try and hit at least 5 gigs. I'm reading what I can because I'm used to my hot as hell 930, can anyone give me any tips?

edit: i also have bios 0902, is this the best out right now?


----------



## McDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright;15554382*
> hey guys, I just picked up the maximus iv extreme z and I need some basic tips for overclocking this beast. I'm running a beefy water cooling kit (480 rad) and plan to try and hit at least 5 gigs. I'm reading what I can because I'm used to my hot as hell 930, can anyone give me any tips?
> 
> edit: i also have bios 0902, is this the best out right now?


I can get you my bios screenshots when I get home from work.

I went to the store thinking to buy MIVE but Extreme-Z was only $15 more so I bought it. My 2600k is not exactly the golden batch but it will do for now


----------



## psyside

Dont use LINX for SB, use Prime95 (blend test)


----------



## kzinti1

2 days ago my computer wouldn't go past the log in without immediately bluescreening. I tried booting from the install disk and it did the same. I tried optimized defaults and got the same thing. I tried repair and got the message that nothing was wrong with Windows. Then I remembered that the 2011 BIOS is a Beta and I want to try 1904 to see if that's what may be wrong.
I'm now running my spare ssd with a new Windows install on it and just unplugged my main ssd and the hdd I have as the main storage drive.
Every time I flash 1904, it just reboots back to 2011. How do I get to use the BIOS I want? I never figured out how to use the secondary BIOS so it may very well be there and I don't know how to access it.


----------



## masuch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;15567177*
> 2 days ago my computer wouldn't go past the log in without immediately bluescreening. I tried booting from the install disk and it did the same. I tried optimized defaults and got the same thing. I tried repair and got the message that nothing was wrong with Windows. Then I remembered that the 2011 BIOS is a Beta and I want to try 1904 to see if that's what may be wrong.
> I'm now running my spare ssd with a new Windows install on it and just unplugged my main ssd and the hdd I have as the main storage drive.
> Every time I flash 1904, it just reboots back to 2011. How do I get to use the BIOS I want? I never figured out how to use the secondary BIOS so it may very well be there and I don't know how to access it.


I am curious, did you try to recover BIOS according to man page chapter 3.10.3 ? Could you please confirm or disprove that it does not/does work ?
thanks,


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *masuch*


I am curious, did you try to recover BIOS according to man page chapter 3.10.3 ? Could you please confirm or disprove that it does not/does work ?
thanks,


Would you confirm the page of the manual that you're referring to? In my manual that page is about setting the VDRAM and VCCSA. Something I also have some questions about but it has nothing to do with BIOS recovery.
Does the page that you're referring to say exactly how to delete one BIOS while installing another?


----------



## masuch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


Would you confirm the page of the manual that you're referring to? In my manual that page is about setting the VDRAM and VCCSA. Something I also have some questions about but it has nothing to do with BIOS recovery.
Does the page that you're referring to say exactly how to delete one BIOS while installing another?


The chapter is called ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3 Utility.
(I am sorry I do not understand what you mean by delete one BIOS while installing another.)


----------



## 67091

hey guys i currently have a asus max z board and i own G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-17000CL9D-8GBXLD 2133 and so the timing is 9.11.9.28 and i would like to get 9.10.9.28 t1 , how could i go about that ? I have my cpu at 4.5 @1.32 and ram @1.65v but it doesn't seem to show that true voltage in bios. Could you pros give me so advice please?


----------



## bern43

Just tried to update the intel lan driver and I'm getting a message that I need to uninstall intel proset before I install the driver. Proset doesn't show up in my installed programs and uninstalling the already installed drivers doesn't help either. Any thoughts?


----------



## erayser

Might as well post a pic of my extreme-z board before I cover it with GPU's and tubing.


















Build log is in the watercooling forum if interested.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masuch;15573086*
> The chapter is called ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3 Utility.
> (I am sorry I do not understand what you mean by delete one BIOS while installing another.)


I just meant that I want the 2011 Beta BIOS out of my computer and replaced with the 1904 BIOS. I re-read my prior post and that's what I said, anyway.


----------



## stinkykiller

I received my set up on Oct 24 
Everything run smooth. 
Overclock come soon, since I never before 
try overclocking.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stinkykiller*


Case: COOLER MASTER HAF X RC-942
MOBO: Maximus IV Extreme REV 3.0
CPU: Intel i7 2600K
CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro H100 
Graphic card: EVGA GTX 580 3GB SC
PSU: OCZ ZX Series 1000W 
RAM: 8GB G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series (2 x 4GB) DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000)
SSD: OCZ SLD3-25SAT3-120G 
HDD: Seagate 3TB 6Gbps 64MB 
Optical Drive: Asus 24 X 
Fan Controller: AeroCool V12XT


I submit my request to join this group 
anyway this is my CPUID validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2082712


----------



## Cotton

One word of advice; baby-steps.


----------



## M.IV.E

hmm. can i join this? i am using the z version


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Hello everyone, quick question for the purchase of a case, are that a Maximus Extreme IV enters a CM 690II advance

thank you


----------



## Kasaris

Picked up a Maximus IV Extreme-Z last week along with a 2600K from Microcenter since they had $80 off any Z68 MB with the purchase of a 2600K.









I currently have it running at 4.6GHz, but haven't had the time to try pushing it any further, I still need to re-run Prime95 Blend to make sure its 100% Stable at 4.6 anyway.

I tested it the other day and it passed 50 passes of IBT, and hour each of Prime95 1344 and 1792 with 90% ram, and then got 23hours into the blend test and decided to bluescreen with a 124 error, right as I sat down at the computer to check it's progress.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M.IV.E;15598976*
> hmm. can i join this? i am using the z version


Of course. Welcome to the Club!
I've been following the ridiculous pricing of your games, hardware, Internet Service and everything else computer oriented in Australia for quite a while now. It appears that America has no longer cornered the market on greedy, unscrupulous business people. $100 for a Steam download of "Batman: Arkham City" is sickening!


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;15601130*
> Of course. Welcome to the Club!
> I've been following the ridiculous pricing of your games, hardware, Internet Service and everything else computer oriented in Australia for quite a while now. It appears that America has no longer cornered the market on greedy, unscrupulous business people. $100 for a Steam download of "Batman: Arkham City" is sickening!


I got a free download code for Batman Arkham City with the purchase of my GTX 580 cards, but I paid a lot for the cards, so I don't feel I got a deal with the free download. I had a lot of fun with Arkham Asylum, so I am a little happy about the free download offer.

Anyhow, more updates on my mive-z. I'll join when I'm up and running...


----------



## Fr0stx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan;15599773*
> Hello everyone, quick question for the purchase of a case, are that a Maximus Extreme IV enters a CM 690II advance
> 
> thank you


No... You need a E-ATX case for it...

En passant salut Lucas!


----------



## bern43

/\/\ You don't need an e-atx case. You just need to make sure the board fits. The standoffs are atx, but the board is one inch wider than atx. If I was buying a new case I'd go e-atx though.


----------



## erayser

I'm surprised nobody notice the hole in my back panel in pic above.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasaris;15600266*
> Picked up a Maximus IV Extreme-Z last week along with a 2600K from Microcenter since they had $80 off any Z68 MB with the purchase of a 2600K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have it running at 4.6GHz, but haven't had the time to try pushing it any further, I still need to re-run Prime95 Blend to make sure its 100% Stable at 4.6 anyway.
> 
> I tested it the other day and it passed 50 passes of IBT, and hour each of Prime95 1344 and 1792 with 90% ram, and then got 23hours into the blend test and decided to bluescreen with a 124 error, right as I sat down at the computer to check it's progress.


never been a big fan of 24 hour testing, but whatever floats your boat, anything that has made it to 12 hours for me has never given me any problem in the practical application outside of synthetic benches like prime.


----------



## Man|aC

can someone point me to a guide with pics on overclocking with this puppy? im still struggling to find my way around this new bios. DOnt know what to change and what not


----------



## solar0987

Board will be here wed...The gene-z cause its all ill ever need.Sli, xfi sound,uefi ect...Should i flash bios to begin with, before installing windows?
If so what version?


----------



## solar0987

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erayser*


I'm surprised nobody notice the hole in my back panel in pic above.










I see 4 diff holes to be exact and someone who first build took $$$ instead of knowledge.Sorry to sound w/e<--- dont know the right word for it had a bad night maybe wording was wrong...


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Man|aC*


can someone point me to a guide with pics on overclocking with this puppy? im still struggling to find my way around this new bios. DOnt know what to change and what not


I'd like to see that myself. I've already tried the templates near the front of this thread and can't get them to work.


----------



## Kasaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> never been a big fan of 24 hour testing, but whatever floats your boat, anything that has made it to 12 hours for me has never given me any problem in the practical application outside of synthetic benches like prime.


I wouldn't say I'm a fan of it myself as it takes forever, especially when it gets to the point where it doesn't fail till well more than 12hrs in.

I'm sure it would have been fine for everyday use even though it Blue Screened at 23hrs in, However I'm a bit obsessive about things sometimes so I couldn't let it go. It would always nag at me if I ran into other glitches or errors while running programs or games.

I finally did get it 24hour prime stable though.


----------



## Forty-two

I bought a Maximus IV Extreme-Z and 2600K from Microcenter 2 weeks ago on the same deal Kasaris got. So can I join the club?

Has anyone been able to run 2 RAID arrays on the 2 SATA controllers? I have 2x120GB 6Gb/s SSDs and 2x1TB 6Gb/s HDDs. I want to run the SSDs in RAID 0 for the OS and Programs the HDDs in RAID 1 for DATA.

I've been experimenting and I can't get it to work. If I set up the RAID Array on the Marvell controller first, as soon as I configure the Intel controller for RAID, the Marvel RAID drive isn't recognized by the BIOS. If I set up the Intel RAID first, the Intel drives aren't recognized as soon as I configure the Marvell controller for RAID. So the bottom line is that if both the Intel and Marvel controllers are set to RAID, the BIOS won't recognize the drives on the Marvel controller.

I am running the BIOS version 0902.

Here are the steps I used for setting up the RAID arrays:

Marvel Controller:
1) Change the "Marvell Storage Controller" in the "Onboard Devices Configuration" in the Advanced Menu in BIOS from AHCI to RAID
2) Press CNTRL+M during POST to enter the Marvell RAID Utility to define the RAID Array.

Intel Controller:
1) Change the "SATA Mode" in the "SATA Configuration" in the Advanced Menu in BIOS from AHCI to RAID
2) Press CNTRL+I during POST to enter the Intel Rapid Storage Technology Option ROM Utility to define the RAID Array.

I know I could set up 2 arrays on the Intel controller, but then one of the arrays would have to be at 3Gb/s.


----------



## qwwwizx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forty-two*
> 
> I bought a Maximus IV Extreme-Z and 2600K from Microcenter 2 weeks ago on the same deal Kasaris got. So can I join the club?
> 
> Has anyone been able to run 2 RAID arrays on the 2 SATA controllers? I have 2x120GB 6Gb/s SSDs and 2x1TB 6Gb/s HDDs. I want to run the SSDs in RAID 0 for the OS and Programs the HDDs in RAID 1 for DATA.
> 
> I've been experimenting and I can't get it to work. If I set up the RAID Array on the Marvell controller first, as soon as I configure the Intel controller for RAID, the Marvel RAID drive isn't recognized by the BIOS. If I set up the Intel RAID first, the Intel drives aren't recognized as soon as I configure the Marvell controller for RAID. So the bottom line is that if both the Intel and Marvel controllers are set to RAID, the BIOS won't recognize the drives on the Marvel controller.
> 
> I am running the BIOS version 0902.
> 
> Here are the steps I used for setting up the RAID arrays:
> 
> Marvel Controller:
> 1) Change the "Marvell Storage Controller" in the "Onboard Devices Configuration" in the Advanced Menu in BIOS from AHCI to RAID
> 2) Press CNTRL+M during POST to enter the Marvell RAID Utility to define the RAID Array.
> 
> Intel Controller:
> 1) Change the "SATA Mode" in the "SATA Configuration" in the Advanced Menu in BIOS from AHCI to RAID
> 2) Press CNTRL+I during POST to enter the Intel Rapid Storage Technology Option ROM Utility to define the RAID Array.
> 
> I know I could set up 2 arrays on the Intel controller, but then one of the arrays would have to be at 3Gb/s.


Be sure to put the sata disks on the marvell controller, since marvell cant keep up with IO performance of the ssd drives. Beside that, I dont think you will see the disks in the bios after you set up the raid on the marvel. Thats normal. They should be available in windows though but you might need to prepare the raid volumes with diskpart or use drivers before windows will recognize them. Last part goes for both ssd and sata raid volume.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Man|aC

anyone been able to run 3 X 2slot video cards in tri-SLI AND a sound card? (xi fi fatal1ty)

Can it be done without removing the sound card and having to use onboard?


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Man|aC*
> 
> anyone been able to run 3 X 2slot video cards in tri-SLI AND a sound card? (xi fi fatal1ty)
> Can it be done without removing the sound card and having to use onboard?


no.. there is absolutely no space









sorry man (i've tried, but no room even if you use pci e risers)


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> there is absolutely no space


Correct, here is another view:


----------



## Man|aC

bugger!

thx for the heads up guys

rep+

(guess i better save pennies for the next extended/extended epeen atx board......i want my cake with icing.


----------



## bnj2

Does anyone knows what 0d (I think it's a "d") code means? Manual says "Reserved for future AMI SEC error codes".
I have flashed 1904 from the Asus site, everything went ok, I entered the UEFI bios, booted into OS a few times then I decided to clean my PC so took it apart, cleaned it and put it back together, but it refused to boot with the 0d code. Even more, when I try to enter the BIOS the system hangs either with a cursor in the middle of the screen, either just when entering the UEFI bios with the same 0d error code.

The other bios - some older version - boots up just fine and everything works ok.
How can I flash a new bios on the "bad" one if I cant enter the bios or even boot? Is there a way to copy the bios from the working eeprom to this one? - The manual and the instructions on Asus' site are a bit fuzzy.

LE: solved the flash problem with a USB stick and the rog connect button


----------



## Silverlake

What do you think about my rig?

I oc into 5GHz and it was stable, but cannot pass any benchmark because it just too hot for my cooler. and BSOD. yet when playing any games it never crashed because it never reach over 75. But when stressing it using benchmarker its goes into 100 degree and BSOD.

Should i keep the setting?

my seeting is i7-2600k @ 5GHz 1,080-1,440V (offset mode, idle-on load) temp around 60-74 gaming. with the SLI gtx 580 @ 900/2400 1.15 v


----------



## Nyt Ryda

Does anyone know if the Maximus IV Extreme can run triple Crossfire ? I thought the NF200 is for SLI only


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyt Ryda*
> 
> Does anyone know if the Maximus IV Extreme can run triple Crossfire ? I thought the NF200 is for SLI only


I run triple crossfire (Tri-Fire) on a my Maximus without any problems.


----------



## boogi3

Hi all...Just opened a new topic regarding Asus Maximus IV Extreme Z.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1169637/asus-maximus-iv-extreme-z-debug-code-34

PLEASE HELP







((((


----------



## Tyresse

Hi guys, i need some serious help. I will explain my problem in gr8 detail.

Ok, i just got my new PC with 2600K as CPU, 590GTX as GPU and Asus Maximux IV Extreme MB. I have 4 ram sticks of 4GB each. Ok now i have a problem with the ram.

My ram sticks came from 2 diffrent places but they are the same model. 4 of them are G-Skill Ripjaws model.
2 of the sticks are; F3 - 1700 CL9D-8GBXLD (DDR3 2133 CL9-11-9-28 1.65V PC3-1700 4GBX2)
The other 2 are; F3 - 1700 CL9D-8GBXLD (DDR3 2133 CL9-11-9-28 1.65V XLD-1700 4GBX2)

Ok now, i have win7 64 bit. When i plug the rams into 2-3-4 sockets they all work fine at 12GB mem but at 1.3 speed.
When i plug just 2 rams in sockets 2-3 3-4 2-4 they work fine and i can OC for 2.133 speed.

When i plug 2 rams into slots 1-4 1-3 1-2 system boots but it shows only 4gigs of ram, meaning just the ram at the other slot.

When i plug 3 rams with diffrent slot combinations of 1-2-3 1-2-4 1-3-4 system again doesnt boot.

When i plug 4 of them together, system wont boot and i get an E2 error on led meaning Memory Initialization problem.
When i just plug a single ram into the 4th slot, i get error 53 on led which also means memory initialization problem , invalid memory type or speed.

I am thinking slot 4 is broken or something? It is a brand new MB out of the box. It works quite nicely apart from this. PPL have been saying check if the rams are seated so i am guessing maybe something is bent in the 4th slot inside or maybe there a little piece blocking the ram from totally seating inside.

Any ideas guys, i really dont want to send the MB to the place i bought the PC, it will take a week for it to come back and i have a CPU Cooler Block which we all know is a PAIN IN THE ASS to be inserted again.

I am using the PC with 8 gigs of ram at slots 2-4 atm. Awaiting your answer, plz help me tonight i want to sleep peacefully.


----------



## qwwwizx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyresse*
> 
> Hi guys, i need some serious help. I will explain my problem in gr8 detail.
> 
> Ok, i just got my new PC with 2600K as CPU, 590GTX as GPU and Asus Maximux IV Extreme MB. I have 4 ram sticks of 4GB each. Ok now i have a problem with the ram.
> 
> My ram sticks came from 2 diffrent places but they are the same model. 4 of them are G-Skill Ripjaws model.
> 2 of the sticks are; F3 - 1700 CL9D-8GBXLD (DDR3 2133 CL9-11-9-28 1.65V PC3-1700 4GBX2)
> The other 2 are; F3 - 1700 CL9D-8GBXLD (DDR3 2133 CL9-11-9-28 1.65V XLD-1700 4GBX2)
> 
> Ok now, i have win7 64 bit. When i plug the rams into 2-3-4 sockets they all work fine at 12GB mem but at 1.3 speed.
> When i plug just 2 rams in sockets 2-3 3-4 2-4 they work fine and i can OC for 2.133 speed.
> 
> When i plug 2 rams into slots 1-4 1-3 1-2 system boots but it shows only 4gigs of ram, meaning just the ram at the other slot.
> 
> When i plug 3 rams with diffrent slot combinations of 1-2-3 1-2-4 1-3-4 system again doesnt boot.
> 
> When i plug 4 of them together, system wont boot and i get an E2 error on led meaning Memory Initialization problem.
> When i just plug a single ram into the 4th slot, i get error 53 on led which also means memory initialization problem , invalid memory type or speed.
> 
> I am thinking slot 4 is broken or something? It is a brand new MB out of the box. It works quite nicely apart from this. PPL have been saying check if the rams are seated so i am guessing maybe something is bent in the 4th slot inside or maybe there a little piece blocking the ram from totally seating inside.
> 
> Any ideas guys, i really dont want to send the MB to the place i bought the PC, it will take a week for it to come back and i have a CPU Cooler Block which we all know is a PAIN IN THE ASS to be inserted again.
> 
> I am using the PC with 8 gigs of ram at slots 2-4 atm. Awaiting your answer, plz help me tonight i want to sleep peacefully.


1. Get it up with 2 sticks and update to latest bios 2001 I think it is.

2. Try to up memory voltage to 1.66 and vccio to 1.16 and reboot. Then put all of them in. (Your memory is 1.65v and it require a bit more vccio than when you go with 1.5v sticks)

I cant run full throttle stable at mine with 4 sticks in. I have to take it down to 1.866ghz. I think thats normal.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverlake*
> 
> What do you think about my rig?
> I oc into 5GHz and it was stable, but cannot pass any benchmark because it just too hot for my cooler. and BSOD. yet when playing any games it never crashed because it never reach over 75. But when stressing it using benchmarker its goes into 100 degree and BSOD.
> Should i keep the setting?
> my seeting is i7-2600k @ 5GHz 1,080-1,440V (offset mode, idle-on load) temp around 60-74 gaming. with the SLI gtx 580 @ 900/2400 1.15 v


so the archon is not good enough? with 1.44v at load, it shouldn't be that hot.. maybe reseat your cooler.. use good TIM, and slap on some san ace or deta fans on them..
should fix the problem.. 100C is way to hot for those volts. (for benchmarks especially)


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> I see 4 diff holes to be exact and someone who first build took $$$ instead of knowledge.Sorry to sound w/e<--- dont know the right word for it had a bad night maybe wording was wrong...


It's been a while since I came to this thread. I was finishing up my first build. Sorry... I was a little vague when I posted that. I was installing a lot componets on my board, and realized that I forgot to install the bluetooth accessory board. Unfortunately, I had to take the board out with all the WC blocks, and GPU's installed... just to put the bluetooth board in and insert it in the mobo back panel. It wasn't to difficult... but I could have avoided it. Anyhow, I finished my very first build.







Not bad for someone who lacks of knowledge in PC building.


----------



## Cotton

Just read through the build. Looks great


----------



## Cranky000

Got a question, ive recently got this MOBO, building it all together on 7th december when i recieve final parts... See sig RIG. BUt i took it out of the box and plugged my EVGA GTX 580 SC in caus i had a hunch...

And im slightly worried as it doesnt seem to be fully seated in the board the very end of the GPU stands on the SATA ports...
I can close the latch so it seems ok but i dunno im just worried it isnt plugging in correctly as im not hearing any descerning click or pop to say it is in place

Does anyone else have the EVGA GTX580 and this mobo. Did they fit together.
Are they safe or is it wobbly...

Really worried ive spent £600+ on something that isnt going to fit


----------



## Al plants Corn

Quick question fellas, can I use the RC bluetooth card thing that comes with it for other stuff, like headphones? Thanks.


----------



## Cotton

Yes, you just need to detect the Bluetooth device in your OS and add it to the list.


----------



## Aposphet

Hey all,

I posted a thread on this but didn't get any responses. I want to do this RAM:

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231429

On the ASUS Maximus IV Extreme P67 board.

But the problem I have is clearing that with CPU coolers.

This just came out recently, is this any good? And will it have the clearance for my RAM?

Phanteks PH-TC14PE_RD 140mm UFB (Updraft Floating Balance) CPU Cooler
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709004


----------



## McDown

Hey guys I have very strange problem. I can't rename overclock profile in bios. The field with profile name kinda greyed out and it wont let me to type anything in it.


----------



## Laxxen.

I have a little voltage problem, i can't remember when it started or how, only that a warning sign pops up sometime warning about something.

do anyone know what it is?
and what it means?


----------



## McDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laxxen.*
> 
> I have a little voltage problem, i can't remember when it started or how, only that a warning sign pops up sometime warning about something.
> 
> do anyone know what it is?
> and what it means?


I think that's your motherboard battery


----------



## Laxxen.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McDown*
> 
> I think that's your motherboard battery


Okey thanks.

I have dicovered that the harddrives shutdown after a while when they not been used, i think it's called hybrid sleep, do anyone know how to shutdown that function?


----------



## Aventadoor

I thinkin about gettin this board, but how will the cards run if you use first and last PCI slots for SLi?
Reason I ask is because I got the DirectCU II trippel slot GPUs


----------



## Cotton

You will be able to SLI/CFX triple slot cooled GPUs on this board.


----------



## Silverlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silverlake*
> 
> What do you think about my rig?
> I oc into 5GHz and it was stable, but cannot pass any benchmark because it just too hot for my cooler. and BSOD. yet when playing any games it never crashed because it never reach over 75. But when stressing it using benchmarker its goes into 100 degree and BSOD.
> Should i keep the setting?
> my seeting is i7-2600k @ 5GHz 1,080-1,440V (offset mode, idle-on load) temp around 60-74 gaming. with the SLI gtx 580 @ 900/2400 1.15 v
> 
> 
> 
> so the archon is not good enough? with 1.44v at load, it shouldn't be that hot.. maybe reseat your cooler.. use good TIM, and slap on some san ace or deta fans on them..
> should fix the problem.. 100C is way to hot for those volts. (for benchmarks especially)
Click to expand...

I'll try to re-sit my archon then.

So far this is the third times I re-sit my archon, maybe the thermal is bad or maybe i just don't crew it tight enough..
We'll see if there is any change to the temp.

UPDATE: the volt is 1,090-1,450 V as 1,440v cause instability after playing Skyrim for 2 hours.


----------



## Cotton

You could always try "Lapping" the CPU and the Archon base to create better contact between the two if your recent attempt fails. If you go to Autozone, or equivalent, it will be about a ~$15-20 investment. It will take an hour or two to do correctly the first time. Very easy, just time consuming.

Edit:

Here is a video:


----------



## 33B

So i finshed my pc build with the Maximus IV Extreme motherboard! Hope u like it! But one question has anyone got a link i could read on how to overclock on this mb? I know its got auto oc ect but! I dont want 7ghz at 160 deg











Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Regards
Lee


----------



## Jobotoo

Am I correct in that this mobo has no built in FireWire? Or am I just blind?


----------



## fit949

Loaded the new Bios made sure Speedstep was on but the processor is sitting at 4.2 OC never going down during idle? Help


----------



## SheaGA

Hi guys I’m going to be getting one of this motherboards and was wounding if it necessary to put a FC water block on the MB? I will be OC’ing to about 5.


----------



## ban916

Can anyone help me out. What helps make the chip stable with less volts? I am at 4.8ghz stable at 1.44 vcore 1.1 vtt and 1.84 pll. Any tricks with this board to bring the vcore down? Or do I just have a crap chip? Thanks have llc 75%


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> Hi guys I'm going to be getting one of this motherboards and was wounding if it necessary to put a FC water block on the MB? I will be OC'ing to about 5.


You will not "need" it. The stock sinks adequately cool the on-board chips & vrms.

Adding a fan also helps, but again is not needed.


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheaGA*
> 
> Hi guys I'm going to be getting one of this motherboards and was wounding if it necessary to put a FC water block on the MB? I will be OC'ing to about 5.


I read in the water cooling forum that it helps higher OCing to be more stable. I got the mip's block because I have a 360 rad on top, and a 240 rad on bottom... and both rads are p/p intakes pulling outside cool air through the rad fins... but mostly hot air is going through the case and exhausted out the back and side panels. The 800D case isn't really known for good air circulation anyway... so the only thing cooling my mobo, ram, cpu, and gpu's are the water blocks. In my case.. I can't reley on cool air circulation over the fins... so I felt the FC water block was necessary for my mobo.


----------



## Cotton

You may enjoy this product review.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?267340-Sandybridge-for-overclocking-two-solutions-review.&p=4763078

It is between the Gigabyte UD7 and the MIVE.

The whole review is great, but if you're only mainly interested in the MIVE I would read the first half.

For example, If you want to add a small heat-sink, put it on the PLX below PCIE4.

He also included some thermal reviews of the stock heat sinks under 5ghz overclocks.

Water-cooling the board chipset is not needed on the MIVE, but I will agree looks A LOT cleaner.


----------



## erayser

Thanks for making me feel like I wasted money on a mips WB.









LOL... j/k... For ease of mind... since the inside of my case is taking a lot of heat from my intake rads... that is one reason why I bought it. The other reason is for looks. Isn't that why we build our own computers... to personalize it and make it how you want ti to look.









Thanks for the review link... it's a long read, so I'll read it when I get home.


----------



## TeliaSonera




----------



## Emissary of Pain

greetings ...

just a quick question ...

How much better is the power phases on this board compared to the p8p67 deluxe ... Cause I see the Deluxe has way more power phases and is cheaper ...

All information would be greatly appreciated ...

Kind Regards.


----------



## Cranky000

Hi guys, finally got my MIVE build up and running, see specs... i installed windows to the SSD, which went fine all worked...
But now after three days when i try to start it up it isnt always finding my hard drive, its saying device not found... Ive checked the cable and its not that
Every third time or so it finds it and boots seemlessly... it took me 2 days to get all my programs and files onto it and i really dont want to start a fresh...
I have the SSD in AHCI mode....

Any help would be fantastic


----------



## Forty-two

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cranky000*
> 
> Hi guys, finally got my MIVE build up and running, see specs... i installed windows to the SSD, which went fine all worked...
> But now after three days when i try to start it up it isnt always finding my hard drive, its saying device not found... Ive checked the cable and its not that
> Every third time or so it finds it and boots seemlessly... it took me 2 days to get all my programs and files onto it and i really dont want to start a fresh...
> I have the SSD in AHCI mode....
> Any help would be fantastic


Which controller do you have it connected to? I've found the Intel controller is more stable than the Marvell controller.


----------



## erayser

I have the same SSD as yours. I connected mine to the Intel Controller... because I've read it's more stable. I haven't run into any issues yet. Funny... I have the same HDD too.


----------



## Cranky000

Honestly im not sure. If the board is installed which one is intel and i will check when i get in. ... Should it be in top two or bottom two? ??

Thanks guys i didnt know this


----------



## erayser

2nd row of the red connectors is where I plugged my SSD. For more info, look at (2.2.9) in the manual.


----------



## Forty-two

Right, the first 2 red connectors are the Marvel controller, the second 2 red connectrs and 4 grey connectors are the Intel Controller. I was never able to get the Marvel controller to run a stable RAID array. I could get as far as creating it in the BIOS and getting Windows to recognize it, but a RAID 0 wouldn't format and a RAID 1 would break as soon as I did anything that changes the registry, like adding hardware or software.


----------



## Cranky000

Hey guys changing the controller worked great =] thanks for the help, onto the next question i have downloaded the latest bios but i dont know how to update it .....
What do i do


----------



## erayser

I just copied the downloaded Maximus-IV-Extreme-Z-ASUS-XXXX.ROM file on a USB thumb drive, then rebooted to BIOS. Once in BIOS, go to the Tools tab... then ASUS EZ flash 2. It should detect and find the *.ROM file from your USB Thumb drive.


----------



## Cranky000

Thanks mate you have been a great help ....


----------



## evolutionxxx86

I'm Pushing this Level 10 GT case to the Max with the 240mm and 2 120mm Black Ice GTX Extreme Radiators and the 5 Delta fans (AFC1212D) @ 113.11 CFM, so far everything seems to fit.


----------



## pboy207

Hi, I'm new to building computers and just recently finished my putting my build together. I'm using the Maximus IV Extreme (not the Z) which I had purhcased several months ago. I know I will have to update the bios just now sure which one. Have there been any issues with bios 2001? Should I use 1409 instead? Is there any drivers I would need to update as well? Is it recommended to updated the ORAM and Intel ME to something newer than whats included in the bios? Sorry for all the noob questions. Thanks


----------



## xpapix

hi guys

ive been trying to ask a few simple things up on the asus rog forum but them guys are bloody usless.. they dont reply to NOTHING!!!

anyways hope someone could help here.......

so what is the latest bios version? 0403 or 0902? That is the only two up on asus website.. I've flashed mine to 0902 and think iv f'd up my system.. and the two that come up on suite II asus update are 0706 and 0210 (they dont actuly download, keeps on saying "downloading file, please wait....)

what version do i use? im trying to use it with SRT the intel smart respone technology.. got a 2700k with maximus iv extreme-z, gskill ripjaws x and intel 311 ssd cache drice srt with caviar black 2tb..

ive flashed mine to 0902 but not sure if this was a gd idea and i cant flash that now coz it keeps saying other files are outdated or somthing.. my sli dont show on pci slot 3 now, nothing shows uo on that slot since iv tried other cards in there... and cards work in other slots in sli but come as x8 pci and 16x pci via nf300 at same time.. im gussing its due to the flash since it was showing before..

oh and is there a way to force flash the bios, like regardless if its an older version, so i need to go from 0902 to 0403..


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xpapix*
> 
> hi guys
> ive been trying to ask a few simple things up on the asus rog forum but them guys are bloody usless.. they dont reply to NOTHING!!!
> anyways hope someone could help here.......
> so what is the latest bios version? 0403 or 0902? That is the only two up on asus website.. I've flashed mine to 0902 and think iv f'd up my system.. and the two that come up on suite II asus update are 0706 and 0210 (they dont actuly download, keeps on saying "downloading file, please wait....)
> what version do i use? im trying to use it with SRT the intel smart respone technology.. got a 2700k with maximus iv extreme-z, gskill ripjaws x and intel 311 ssd cache drice srt with caviar black 2tb..
> ive flashed mine to 0902 but not sure if this was a gd idea and i cant flash that now coz it keeps saying other files are outdated or somthing.. my sli dont show on pci slot 3 now, nothing shows uo on that slot since iv tried other cards in there... and cards work in other slots in sli but come as x8 pci and 16x pci via nf300 at same time.. im gussing its due to the flash since it was showing before..
> oh and is there a way to force flash the bios, like regardless if its an older version, so i need to go from 0902 to 0403..


The 0902 is the latest according to ASUS website and i guess since the Z board came after the P67 board they haven't come as long in BIOS versions. They probably adapted the latest P67 BIOS to Z68 and therefore the Z68 board have lower BIOS numbers.

You can hit the BIOS switch on the motherboard and use the second BIOS chip that's on your board, i don't know what version it has, but it should be the same version as the one that was on the chip you flashed to 0902.

Don't really know about the SRT

EDIT: About your PCI-e slot that don't seems to work, you haven't accidentally flipped the PCI-e lane switch which can be found on the right hand top side of the motherboard? They're there for when you suspect a broken GPU and can't take the card, if you're using watercooling for example. Take a look at them, they should all be to the same way. I've switched mine once and didn't realize that when a gfx wouldn't work.

The lower selection is the BIOS switch and the top is the PCI-e lane switches.


----------



## sockpirate

I am using 1409 bios, you guys know of anything better? It hasn't given me problems, just wondering if there has been any more improvements.


----------



## Aposphet

I have a question for you all regarding just basic overclocking.

In AI Suite II, under TurboEvo I change from 3800Mhz to 4400Mhz but it never saves it anytime I reboot the system.

Is there a multiplier in the EFI Bios I can stick in there for 44x? I remember you could in the BIOS on my P8P67 Deluxe, but I can't find it on this board.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> I am using 1409 bios, you guys know of anything better? It hasn't given me problems, just wondering if there has been any more improvements.


anyone?


----------



## kissenger

Hey you guys, two questions:

1. Is the Maximus IV Extreme going to be PCI-e 3.0 compliant in at least one lane through BIOS update?

2. Is it worth buying the Extreme? I'm about to pull the trigger on this board but I'm not quite there yet.


----------



## Forty-two

So I'm done building my MIVE-Z and everything is working great. But looking at the motherboard, there is a header on the board that I can't find any explanation for. It's right next to the SATA connectors and has 7 pins (2 rows of 3 + 4). It looks like a USB header, but the empty pin is in the wrong spot. Anyone know what this is for?


----------



## munaim1

*Description MaximusIV-Extreme BIOS 2105*

1. Improve memory compatibility
2. Improve system stability

File Size
2,47 (MBytes) 2011.12.14 update

Download from: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/MAXIMUS_IV_EXTREME/MaximusIV-Extreme-ASUS-2105.zip

Will be downloading tonight, will let you guys know how I get on


----------



## Zan30

my new board


----------



## Zan30

hi guys there is a option on here for extreme ov should i disable or enable it in the bios ......


----------



## Fast666

My mods Accept GTX570







not only (GTX480 /GTX580)







For my Maximus 4 Extreme


----------



## SheaGA

I'm hoping someone is in here that know something about code 34, I keep getting it. This is the third MB I put in it's got to be something else. I NEED HELP!!!
Here is my system:
MEIV-Z
2700K
2 gtx 580 3 GB
2 600 GB raptors
1 300 GB raptor
16 GB corsair vengeance cmz8gx3m2a1866c9r
Corsair ht 1000 psu
3 asus vs248h-p monitors

Someone please help














.


----------



## Fast666

I have the same memory but BLACK already have see this code on my maximus but gone now !

1st : Do you use XMP memory profile whit 1.5 volts ?
2nd : Do you have try reset the bios whit load optimize default ?
3nd : PCI-E power cables for graphic card is connected ???
4nd : Do you use marvell or intel serial ATA connector ????
5nd: Your hard drive is the 1st boot or its your optical device????


----------



## Zan30

Thats a funny thing because i got this code last night when trying to overclock my memory it could be to do with that try putting your memory back to stock hope this helps


----------



## SheaGA

Thank guys, but I got it. The user’s guide says it's the memory, but apparently it can be many things because mine was using the wrong cable for my monitors. Stupid huh


----------



## Zan30

Cool glad you got it sorted


----------



## sockpirate

so need some help here guys, i am using the 1409 bios, and on my old sabertooth board i had a prime stable 5.0ghz at 1.535v but now with this board when i try to boot with 5.0ghz at 1.535v i get that "cpu over voltage" error on the post screen "press f1 to enter setup" is there a setting that i am missing that is not disabled/enabled so i can post with this voltage? I have pll overvoltage enabled, c-states are enabled.

I have no problem booting into windows with my prime stable 4.8ghz clock that i run daily. Anyone?


----------



## sockpirate

bump


----------



## tcung82

Hello,

I am currently running Asus MIVE-Z + 4x4GB Corsair Dominator GT (CMT8GX3M2A1866C9). All settings on the mobo are default settings and the memory is currently running at 1333. What settings on the mobo should I change to get the advertised speed of 1866 stable? I've tried simply changing the "Memory Frequency" from "Auto" to "1866" but that made the system freeze on the Windows startup splash screen so I changed it back to "Auto" and everything is back to normal. Amazon (where I bought it from) advertises latency as 9-10-9-27.

Note: I am a complete noob when it comes to this stuff so please be very specific when explaining which settings I need to change THANK YOU!


----------



## [email protected]

Set AI Tweaker to XMP and select the XMP profile. Set VCCSA/IO to around 1.15V


----------



## ban916

Anyone having problem with usb?? I'll have 20 pass intel burn and 24 hr prime stable and when I turn my comp off and start it up it says no keyboard dected and I have to reset cmos for it to work?!!


----------



## JJFIVEOH

My USB 3.0's crapped out. They would work for a day and then completely stop. I would have to clear CMOS each time to get them to work. Ports #1-#4 worked fine, #5-#8 were the culprits.... mainly #7 and #8 (I think those are the top two). I went through several BIOS, drivers, etc with no fix. I talked to Asus tech and we agreed there was nothing else I could do and to RMA it. Upon taking out the board I noticed this.


----------



## erayser

My USB 3.0 didn't recognize my mouse the other day. I tried rebooting and it still didn't recognize my mouse in the original port I had it plugged into. I got to work again by turning off my computer, and unplug the PSU. Then I plugged the PSU in again, and booted my computer... then plugged the mouse USB back in the original port, and it recognized it again. Seems like a bug.... wierd.


----------



## sylifis

From day one my USB 3.0 Renasas ports on my Maximus IV Extreme have given me a problem...dropping out the keyboard or mouse or both. After much trial and error I found that plugging in a spare 2.0 mouse into a 2.0 usb front port and then uninstalling all the usb 3.0 ports under devices and all the Renasas USB listings under devices (not the intel stuff) then powering down, removing the power plug and then restarting. Everything is reinstalled and then works for a week or so then repeats the same problem. I tried setting the BIOS to PCH v NEC and I don't find much difference in the failure rate of the USB'S.


----------



## Balsagna

Hi guys,

I think I might be joining the club.
But after reading a lot of the posts in this thread --- The USB 3.0 issues...... is this pretty common?


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I think I might be joining the club.
> But after reading a lot of the posts in this thread --- The USB 3.0 issues...... is this pretty common?


It happened only once for me, but I think it was something that I did... whitch was out of the ordinary. I was switching my USB gaming mouse to a standard wireless mouse plugged into a 2.0 USB port. When I switched back is was when my top rows of 3.0 USB ports dropped. The bottom rows were fine. The method I did in my previous post is how I got it to work again. I don't plan on switching my USB mouse anytime soon.


----------



## Balsagna

Thanks

I went ahead and purchsed it with 16gb of Gskill Ripjaws 1866









25% off the ram and 15% off the mobo with promo codes.... I saved $67 in promo codes lols


----------



## Furore

Hey all,

FInally built my rig, but I had a few questions about updating my bios, setting my RAM properly, and eventually OCing the MB. Would anyone care to assist me. I am somewhat technically savvy (put this computer together myself and got it running), but just need a bit of advice to get to the next level.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furore*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> FInally built my rig, but I had a few questions about updating my bios, setting my RAM properly, and eventually OCing the MB. Would anyone care to assist me. I am somewhat technically savvy (put this computer together myself and got it running), but just need a bit of advice to get to the next level.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The manual has everything you need and more:thumb:


----------



## Furore

Obviously if it was that easy, I would not have posted my issue. I have looked through the manual and either too tired or too stupid to answer my own questions...thus the post.


----------



## SPARC_PWR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furore*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> FInally built my rig, but I had a few questions about updating my bios, setting my RAM properly, and eventually OCing the MB. Would anyone care to assist me. I am somewhat technically savvy (put this computer together myself and got it running), but just need a bit of advice to get to the next level.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Post up the info that you need and I'll be glad to help you out. Getting through this BIOS the first few times can be daunting but you'll get the hang of it once you spend a little time in it.


----------



## Furore

For now, I just need to know what to do in the BIOS to set my RAM to DDR3-1600 with the correct voltate/timing/etc.

I will work on the OC when I get the time and patience.

Thanks,

Rob

EDIT: I have Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 CL9. Thanks!


----------



## SPARC_PWR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furore*
> 
> For now, I just need to know what to do in the BIOS to set my RAM to DDR3-1600 with the correct voltate/timing/etc.
> I will work on the OC when I get the time and patience.
> Thanks,
> Rob
> EDIT: I have Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 CL9. Thanks!


Here you go:

1. Go into the BIOS in Advanced Mode -> Look Under "Extreme Tweaker"
2. Scroll down to Memory Frequency and Select DDR3-1600MHz

3. Go into "DRAM Timing Control" found under the "Extreme Tweaker" screen
4. Manually set your timings to:
(CAS) 9
(RAS to CAS) 9
(RAS PRE) 9
(RAS ACT) 24
(Command Mode) to 1

5. Go into "Digi+VRM" section under "Extreme Tweaker" and find the "DRAM Voltage" Option.

6. Set the "DRAM Voltage" to 1.5v

That'll do it!


----------



## Furore

+ REP SPARC! Thanks that worked like a charm! Now to the OCing... I want to get to 5.0, which by all accounts I am told is easy with a 2700k and the mobo. First, do I need to flash update the BIOS prior to the OC? Thanks!


----------



## chriscraig73

Hi All,

I completed my build a few weeks ago and just now got around to posting here. I referenced this forum a few times while making purchase and build decisions. Thanks for all the great info!

I am struggling bigtime with the USB 3.0 issue, but that has really been my only major issue with this new build. It is unfortunate as this is an awesome board otherwise, but the USB 3.0 issue really needs some research and resoluiton on the part of ASUS. Not sure if it's just a bad motherboard batch, unstable drivers, etc, but it is a real inconvenience to those of us that are experiencing the issue.

This was also my first watercool build. I am really happy with the results and I'm working on OC atm. I'll post some results when I'm happy with the OC stability.

Anyway, here are some pics:


----------



## JJFIVEOH

They've had a year to fix the USB 3.0 issues. It hasn't happened yet, they've moved on to bigger and better things. For the price they ask I want everything to work on my board. The 10 USB 3.0 ports are a big selling point for this board on their part. I'm happy with my new ASRock Fatal1ty for $100 less. Not trying to plug ASRock on this thread (sorry if that's the way it came across). But for the most expensive and supposedly one of, if not the top MB brand on the market, it's unacceptable. Other than the USB 3.0 issues I think it's an awesome board! But I've already RMA'ed two boards because of the USB issue and I wasn't going to go through the hassle of installing the same board a third time.


----------



## McDown

Look guys what I just got in the mail








I couldn't pass $128 deal.
Didn't have much time to play with, just stock settings.

PS aaaah post #666


----------



## SPARC_PWR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furore*
> 
> + REP SPARC! Thanks that worked like a charm! Now to the OCing... I want to get to 5.0, which by all accounts I am told is easy with a 2700k and the mobo. First, do I need to flash update the BIOS prior to the OC? Thanks!


Personally, I would update to the 1409 or 2001 bios if you aren't on one if those. They're rock solid and allow me to squeeze every ounce I can.

5Ghz is never easy and it's going to take some tweaking. I can give you some guidelines but unfortunately there's not a one works for all.


----------



## ckoons1

would someone please give me the measurements of the cpu socket location distance from the i/o sheild and also the distance from the top of the motherboard [above the cpu socket] please.
i am wondering if my water block talready attached is long enough to reach the cpu socket of the maximus iv extreme.
my prior board was the asus miximus Iv gene-z










never mind i just lengthened the tubing going from the gpu to cpu by 2-3" that will do it


----------



## Forty-two

Has anyone seen any benifit of using both Network connections and configuring them for load balancing using the Teaming Mode in Windows 7 as shown here?






I've set it up on mine and it seams to work great, but I don't have any way to benchmark any differences.


----------



## scubadiver59

Damn the torpedoes...full steam ahead!

Committed myself--and I should be committed I think--to the purchase of an Maximus IV Extreme-Z. The Microcenter up in Fairfax (VA) had the board for $294 and the CPU (2600k retail box) for $279.

I only went there to check the place out for the first time and got sucked into the maelstrom.









Sigh...


----------



## SheaGA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Damn the torpedoes...full steam ahead!
> Committed myself--and I should be committed I think--to the purchase of an Maximus IV Extreme-Z. The Microcenter up in Fairfax (VA) had the board for $294 and the CPU (2600k retail box) for $279.
> I only went there to check the place out for the first time and got sucked into the maelstrom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh...


your going to love it. i do


----------



## incurablegeek

I realize that this is very much a Forest Gump newbie question, but having used INTEL chips from 1990-2002, I jumped to AMD because of the cost per bang (seeming) difference. However, now that AMD has laid a really, truly rotten egg with its Bulldozer chip (even advertized that its transistor count was 800 million more than there really was), I have decided to return to the fold.

Right now, I am looking at the _ASUS Maximus IV Extreme-Z LGA 1155 Intel Z68 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard_ (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131760), which is what I believe this thread is all about.

For CPU the INTEL _Core i7-2600 Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 2000 BX80623I72600_ (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115071).

Am I stepping in doggie poop here, ie is there a better combo, etc.? And yes, I do read the reviews on the net, but I have found OCN members to be more honest, practical and reliable.

Thanks


----------



## SPARC_PWR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> I realize that this is very much a Forest Gump newbie question, but having used INTEL chips from 1990-2002, I jumped to AMD because of the cost per bang (seeming) difference. However, now that AMD has laid a really, truly rotten egg with its Bulldozer chip (even advertized that its transistor count was 800 million more than there really was), I have decided to return to the fold.
> Right now, I am looking at the _ASUS Maximus IV Extreme-Z LGA 1155 Intel Z68 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard_ (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131760), which is what I believe this thread is all about.
> For CPU the INTEL _Core i7-2600 Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 2000 BX80623I72600_ (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115071).
> Am I stepping in doggie poop here, ie is there a better combo, etc.? And yes, I do read the reviews on the net, but I have found OCN members to be more honest, practical and reliable.
> Thanks


Stay away from the 2600 and pick up the "K" version. The 2600k will allow overclocking whereas the non-K version does not. You'll love the board and the 2600k. Get a good air cooler or H2O setup and push close to 5GHz.


----------



## incurablegeek

SPARC_PWR,

I really do appreciate your advice. In reading the reviews, limited though my reading may be after your post, I believe you've saved me from making a huge mistake!








Quote:


> Stay away from the 2600 and pick up the "K" version. The 2600k will allow overclocking whereas the non-K version does not. You'll love the board and the 2600k. Get a good air cooler or H2O setup and push close to 5GHz.


My understanding is that this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115070&Tpk=2600k is the "pick of the litter". Kind of seems strange going from 1090T AMD 6-core to a lowly 4-core but that feeling may only be revealing my ignorance.

So that you don't think I'm a complete bumpkin, I only use the Noctua NH-D14 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608018 cause I don't want to complicate my life with H20, though I am of course toying with the idea of cooling with LN2.







(and yes, that was a feeble joke)

Thanks for all the advice. I shall await other opinions.

Oh btw, for RAM I thought I'd just pull out my Corsair XMS3 8 GB, use that, and upgrade later. Good or bad idea?

Note: I am not a gamer but use my computer for work - (with an expensive sound card for my 5-speaker system and 2 28 inch monitors + 1 22 incher), so I doubt that I need all the RAM this board can accommodate??


----------



## SPARC_PWR

The 2600k is a very good chip. The release of the 2700k stole a little bit of its thunder, but it's still a great chip. The 2700k is a binned 2600k with an extra few dollars attached. Intel is getting ready to do the same thing with the 2550k to add another step in the K line of SB processors. I would save the money and buy a 2600k or if you don't do video editing and rendering I would save even more and pick up a 2500k.


----------



## incurablegeek

Making a decision:

1) For my needs (no video editing, etc.) the i5-2500K seems to be the best bang for the buck

2) Though a very well-respected friend (respected by me and super respected on OCN) thought the P8P67 PRO would be a better (cost saving) choice over the ASUS Maximus IV Extreme-Z LGA 1155 Intel Z68 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131760), the P8P67 Pro sure gets some skanky reviews.

Lingering question: One reviewer criticized the Maximus IV for its SATA orientation, saying it was quite awkward. I only buy Cooler Master HAF 932 cases, so I should not run out of room in my case but still ....

You all may have noticed that my chosen moniker is IncurableGeek. Well, to be completely honest, I do have some severe psychological problems in my always wanting bigger, faster and better. In short, I am a real tech junkie.









With that in mind, then, as well as my desire to be cost-effective, do you think the i5-2500K and the ASUS Maximus IV Extreme-Z LGA 1155 Intel Z68 are my two best choices.

Also, can I get by for the time being with _CORSAIR XMS3 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333_ for a while?

SPARC_PWR, your recommendation of the 2500K over the 2600K makes a whole lotta sense. Thanks. Please understand that I have been out of the Intel world for some time now and as a result don't "speak the language too well.


----------



## Jameson

Hi, guys! Help to deal with the problem. Bluetooth installed driver, but device does not see the Nokia brand phone. How do i fix this?


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPARC_PWR*
> 
> The 2600k is a very good chip. The release of the 2700k stole a little bit of its thunder, but it's still a great chip. *The 2700k is a binned 2600k* with an extra few dollars attached. Intel is getting ready to do the same thing with the 2550k to add another step in the K line of SB processors. I would save the money and buy a 2600k or if you don't do video editing and rendering I would save even more and pick up a 2500k.


NO.. sorry, i wish


----------



## incurablegeek

badatgames18,

Please clarify what you mean when you say:
Quote:


> NO.. sorry, i wish


in response to
Quote:


> Originally Posted by SPARC_PWR View Post
> 
> The 2600k is a very good chip. The release of the 2700k stole a little bit of its thunder, but it's still a great chip. The 2700k is a binned 2600k with an extra few dollars attached. Intel is getting ready to do the same thing with the 2550k to add another step in the K line of SB processors. I would save the money and buy a 2600k or if you don't do video editing and rendering I would save even more and pick up a 2500k.


Thanks much!


----------



## SPARC_PWR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18*
> 
> NO.. sorry, i wish


I'm sorry that you don't agree, but unfortunately that's the way CPU manufacturing works. When yields and gains from a chip design exceed expectations you get higher clocked chips that come into the market well after the initial launch. The 2700k is not a re-design nor a new stepping, it's simply Intel selecting the best from the wafer and marking them as 2700k chips. They're getting ready to do the same thing with the 2500k when the 2550k is released. This process also explains why 2600k chips bought earlier in the year are overclocking much better than recent samples while the 2700k is performing very well on a pretty consistent basis. I'm a practicing C.E. with a M.S. in the field and working on my dissertation now to finish up my doctorate...and every company I have worked with from SUN (hence the name), to AMD and Intel all follow these practices.

If you have proof or disagree, I would love to hear your viewpoint.


----------



## badatgames18

intel's binning process doesn't seem to be comprehensive. I suspect they pick out silicon that is stable @ 3.5 and 3.9.. other than that.. everything that fails will be demoted to other bins.. (reason why recent 2600ks have been crap)

however when you say " they are binned 2600ks" there is an implicit suggestion of the 2700k being better in terms of a large sample size (where you can safely say X has been binned higher than Y)
I've tested close to 200 2600k since last year.. and i've gotten one chip that does 5.9, four chip that has done 5.8ghz... i've tested only a small fraction of 2700ks (30 or so) and none have done more than 55. On hwbot.. the world record for 2700k frequency is <5800mhz.. which is really low compared to golden 2600ks (WR is 6+ghz)

I understand it might be because of the fact that manufacturing for 2700ks has been relatively early.. maybe better ones will come out later in the year.. but as for now.. it's a toss up whether a 2600k or 2700k is going to be any good.. neither can be said to be higher binned.. all comes down to a lottery

I also doubt that their binning process is that cut and clear.. i bet it's more holistic.. where different batches of silicone are mixed and when one is checked to be clear for a specific product.. say a 2500k.. they just put it in that bin and not test to see if it's any better. (i know of a new manufactured 2500k which does 5.9ghz which surprised the heck out of me since i thought all the good chips were made 2 years ago or early last year)

check my hwbot (middle icon below my trader rating) for one of my better 2600ks


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> Making a decision:
> 
> 1) For my needs (no video editing, etc.) the i5-2500K seems to be the best bang for the buck
> 
> 2) Though a very well-respected friend (respected by me and super respected on OCN) thought the P8P67 PRO would be a better (cost saving) choice over the ASUS Maximus IV Extreme-Z LGA 1155 Intel Z68 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131760), the P8P67 Pro sure gets some skanky reviews.
> 
> Lingering question: One reviewer criticized the Maximus IV for its SATA orientation, saying it was quite awkward. I only buy Cooler Master HAF 932 cases, so I should not run out of room in my case but still ....
> 
> You all may have noticed that my chosen moniker is IncurableGeek. Well, to be completely honest, I do have some severe psychological problems in my always wanting bigger, faster and better. In short, I am a real tech junkie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that in mind, then, as well as my desire to be cost-effective, do you think the i5-2500K and the ASUS Maximus IV Extreme-Z LGA 1155 Intel Z68 are my two best choices.
> 
> Also, can I get by for the time being with _CORSAIR XMS3 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333_ for a while?
> 
> SPARC_PWR, your recommendation of the 2500K over the 2600K makes a whole lotta sense. Thanks. Please understand that I have been out of the Intel world for some time now and as a result don't "speak the language too well.


I recently upgraded my board from an MSI Z68-GD65 to an ASUS Maximus IV Extreme, still using the same 2500K I've had since they were released, and my case is a HAF 932.
Note that I went from a Z68 board back to a P67-based M4E. I had no need for any of the Z68's "features" over the P67.
Regardless whether you were to buy a Z68 or P67 version, I would certainly recommend this board. The sata orientation is just fine, all the cables run well from the M4E in the HAF 932.

If you want to be cost-effective, the 2500K is excellent bang for the buck. You can save a few more bucks by getting the P67 version of the M4E instead of the Z68 version.
The Corsair ram you listed would be just fine, I'm still running an old 4GB set of G.Skill ram with good performance.


----------



## dVeLoPe

I have a Asus P8P67-PRO and just won an auction for brand new MAXIMUS 4 EXTREME P67 for 259$ is that a good deal??? I might sel this asus for 120 or so and keep the maxi match my 7970 red blac theme o so nice too


----------



## Cranky000

Any update on the USB3.0 issue, its starting to become every time i turn it on i need to turn it off unplug my PSU all my usb's turn it on the plug em all in....


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cranky000*
> 
> Any update on the USB3.0 issue, its starting to become every time i turn it on i need to turn it off unplug my PSU all my usb's turn it on the plug em all in....


Good luck with that. I was barking up that tree for 9 months.


----------



## Cranky000

What did you do in the end


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cranky000*
> 
> What did you do in the end


I went with a different brand.


----------



## Cranky000

what about the 400 quid motherboard that was faulty ?


----------



## dVeLoPe

anyone?? won an auction for a 259$ maximus4extreme b3 p67 board not sure if worth the 100$ more and having to sell my current p8p67 pro but if it is i will (only want to oc further) also i noticed that the top gfx slot has the pci-e right under it i have a titanium hd wont be able to use it huhh??


----------



## sylifis

Re, the USB problem. IMO the procedure that works for me is to uninstall all the Renesas USB under device manager, (not the intel). You may need to plug in a spare mouse to a usb 2.0 port to complete all the uninstalls. Then power down remove the power plug, reinsert and power back up. All the USB drivers will be reinstalled. Also, check to be sure you have the latest NEC driver (Renesas).


----------



## scubadiver59

The latest USB driver at Asus' website is from last year...is this what most of you are using and you are still experiencing the USB3.0 errors?

Renesas(NEC) USB3.0 Controller Driver V2.0.32.0 for Windows XP/Vista/7 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
File Size =7,42 (MBytes) 2011.05.26 update


----------



## sylifis

I'm using 2.1.27.0 for the USB drivers. I forget where I found it, but you can do a google search for that number and probably find it.....but, I am still having the same issues with the update.


----------



## Alfaa

Oh man, I was going to post about USB problems as well, but it looks like everyone seems to be having the same (or similar) problems. In particular was my USB headset (corsair HS1) which would disconnect and loose power about every 60 seconds.

What's funny, though, is that I went about 14 months without a problem (using that same headset) then it randomly started happening. I switched headsets with my friend and haven't had any problems yet. (probably just jinxed myself)


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sylifis*
> 
> I'm using 2.1.27.0 for the USB drivers. I forget where I found it, but you can do a google search for that number and probably find it.....but, I am still having the same issues with the update.


Actually, 2.1.28.0 is available for all OS' at Intel's website..there must be a version for the Maximus floating around somewhere. Don't know if Intel's update would help us at all.

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=19880


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

I don't have any USB 3 devices but for some reason there is like a 75% chance when turn off my pc then start it back up, my Blue Microphone - Snowball won't work unless I unplug it and wait around 30 seconds then plug it back in then it will work. It's only that device too which is weird. Also, I'm 99.99% sure it isn't even a USB 3 device. Could be the mic itself though, shrug.

P.S. Any news from ASUS on their Z77 lineup? Can't seem to find anything..


----------



## Jerm1970

I believe I'm in the right place for my board...Maximus IV Extreme Z.

@H4rd5tyl3...I suffer from the same symptoms with my mouse and keyboard in the 3.0 ports....it's quite frustrating to say the least.
I haven't updated to the new BIOS, but then again it doensn't mention any fix for this issue in the release notes.


----------



## opusnc

Hi All,

I have a very weird problem I could really use some help on.
My Maximus IV Extreme board was working well with a RAID 0 boot drive.
I noticed the bios updates to support larger drives for intel raids and I wanted a raid 0 of 2tb drives.
So I updated my bios to the most current 2105 which has Intel RST 10.6.0.1091 ROM.
No problems noticed...everything seemed to work great.

But then I went to update the intel rst drivers. BSOD every time (after rebooting from install)
Unfortunately the bsod flashed so quickly I couldnt ever read it (seriously...fraction of a second). I'm guessing it was a stop 7b.
I tried Intel's latest (10.8), I tried ASUS's suggested 10.5...all BSOD.

I finally got the drivers updated using intel's just released 11 series. BUT something is seriously wrong.
I cant do any partitioning...at all. And I dont just mean of the 4tb raid 0! i get the unknown device i/o error.
The raid 0 boot drive seems fine.
I tried just putting the empty 2tb drives and try to initialize and get the error. I put in an older 1tb drive and couldnt even partition that!
In the bios I can create the raid, but then cant initialize it with windows.

I cant completely wipe out the bios settings because I have a raid 0 boot drive, right?

Things I have tried:
Removed all OC...stock everything
I downgraded the bios to 1409 which has intel 10.5 ROM and have the same problem.
I downgraded to my original bios and then re-upgraded to 2105 with same result.

Thanks (very much!) for any help on this issue


----------



## PeterNguyen255

Hello all, I am new to the forum as well as to overclocking. I own the maximus extreme-z board woth the i7-2600k cpu. Im tryig to oveclock the cpu to over 5.00 and i have the h80 as my cooler. Coukd anyone give me guide on what voltage tochange or what setting should i have? Im currently running on vcore of 1.55 and the vcc is 1.1825 with the pll of 1.8. Hope you guys can helo.me. THank you


----------



## jermzz

oops wrong mobo haha


----------



## DarkDevil

Hello there

I have set up my rig yesterday with asus maximus extreme-z motherboard. Everything seems fine but I am kinda worried about the temparature. CPU- Z says that CPU temp is in IDLE - 30 C, and the motherboard in BIOS is really low too. How is it possible than when I touch the heatsinks on the motherboard , they are so hot? I can't even keep my finger on them for too long.

Is it a normal condition or my MB has some sort of failure?

Belowe is the picture of hot parts. Thx for a reply.

Ps. I am talking bout IDLE condition. I haven't stressed the board yet. So can anyone actually touch the parts shown in the picture and check them for me?



{This topis was posted in another thread but people suggested to move it here so here it is. }


----------



## jermzz

30c is only 86F. I don't think this would feel that hot through a heat sync. My watercooled board idles at 26c and the block doesn't feel hot at all.


----------



## DarkDevil

I tried using digital thermometer and it says 44 C. I am really surprised. Should heatsinks on the motherboard in IDLE be hot like that?


----------



## jermzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkDevil*
> 
> I tried using digital thermometer and it says 44 C. I am really surprised. Should heatsinks on the motherboard in IDLE be hot like that?


I think you're fine. I believe the chipset is rated up to 100c . 40c isn't bad. Check it in HWmonitor


----------



## DarkDevil

Here it is. I don't see anything weird.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jermzz

What's your ambient? are those temps idle with stock mhz? they seem a little high for idle, but nothing to be worried about. As a whole it looks fine to me. Here's mine, but I'm fully water cooled and its almost 30c in my room right now lol


----------



## DarkDevil

Yea- great temps mate. WC is an awesome thing to have.

I don't think my temps are that bad on idle. On AC they say there is a 10 C difference between ambient and CPU temps. My ambient is 21 so my temps should be fine.

The only thing I am worried about are damn hot heatsinks and that's why I am posting in this thread.


----------



## JJFIVEOH

What kind of water cooling is that? I'm assuming it's custom and not an H-series or something equivalent. I'm hanging around low to mid 30's with an H50 with ambient temps about 25°.


----------



## jermzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> What kind of water cooling is that? I'm assuming it's custom and not an H-series or something equivalent. I'm hanging around low to mid 30's with an H50 with ambient temps about 25°.


Yeah it's a fully custom loop if you're talking to me. At idle none of my cores see 30c. and I see about 70c full load at 5ghz. 1.49v


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Very nice!


----------



## ROG1

nice temp bro


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seba84_2005*
> 
> How to flashback with ROG Connect:
> 
> 1: Download any bios:
> 2: Renamed to *m4e.ROM*
> 3: Copy and paste to USB Pendrive bios file and turn off PC
> 4: Plug pendrive to USB ROG Connect
> 5: Pres and hold over 5 sec ROG button. You can see the bios 1 led is blinking.
> 6: Wait to finish (the bios led stop blinking)
> 
> I flashback from bios 1303 to 1101 etc.
> 
> If it already was sorry


Great heads up. Thank You..... Looking to get this Board (Z68) or Z68 Deluxe


----------



## mav2000

Guys, will the P67 Version of the board support IB? AM getting one for cheap and wondering if I should buy it.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Hopefully I find a Home here


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm really itching to upgrade my motherboard to a Z68 MIVE but with Z77 around the corner should I just wait? I know the only real differences are native USB 3.0 and PCIE 3.0 but will that matter? I don't really use USB 3.0 as it is and the MIVE supports dual 16x PCIE lanes right? I'll have either dual 7970's or GTX 680/780's (whatever they call them)...


----------



## effendi360

Hi,

Since begining when my system is working on my new M4E, I get this message from mobo "System has transitioned into ACPI mode. Interrupt controller is in APIC mode". Can you explain please what does that mean ?


----------



## Lazy Bear

I'm in, here's proof and stuff, since I'm unsure if you guys call for that.









*Edit: Realised I was .16 off on the voltage, oh well, guess the board must have pushed it a bit up at some point. It WAS at 1.32v. Sorry for the confusion.

Regarding how it looks:


----------



## effendi360




----------



## Alfaa

Haha, besides the CPU cooler, that looks almost EXACTLY like my friends PC with a M4E. Hees got the Z version though


----------



## Lazy Bear

One of the best things about ROG boards; all dat USB 3.0.


----------



## Derek1387

I am thinking about pickling up one of these boards, but from what I am hearing, they are not gen 3? I am wanting to get a great OC board for when Ivy comes out, and to use up until then....

Should I just stick with my Asrock P67 Extreme 4 Gen 3?


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Hey fellow M4E owners, got a problem with my board. Today I got my first SSD, a corsair force GT, but I can't find the right AHCI driver. I tried load it from the boards DVD, but it just gave me errors telling me to contact my vendor about updated drivers. Well the, I installed windows in IDE mode and then installed chipset drivers, did the registry AHCI edit and switched to AHCI in bios, no bootable device. Anyone know where to find the right driver for the chipset or have encountered the same problem and found a solution to this?

I'm off to bed now, gonn keep fighting that board tomorrow.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Guys, will the P67 Version of the board support IB? AM getting one for cheap and wondering if I should buy it.


I spoke with a ASUS rep recently and he told me that the P67 version of M4E was 100% guaranteed to work with intels new 22nm CPUs with a BIOS update.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Can I Join?


----------



## FedericoUY

Nice setups around here. Will join as soon as I take some pics. Cheers!


----------



## tanton

Hey guys
would it be a bad idea to buy Masximus iv Extreme now?


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Why wouldn't it be?


----------



## FedericoUY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanton*
> 
> Hey guys
> would it be a bad idea to buy Masximus iv Extreme now?


Not bad idea at all. Still one of the best 1155 motherboards (Got one). And the best of all, soon you'll be able to throw a 3770k on it!


----------



## tanton

hmm thanks, I already bought mine. I am wondering what is the best bios update?


----------



## FedericoUY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanton*
> 
> hmm thanks, I already bought mine. I am wondering what is the best bios update?


Go on the last one (2105), dl it from asus website. Rock solid bios. Been doing some tests recently @ 108 bclk and 2300+ rams, and went good. Hope it helps. Cheers.


----------



## coldfused

I have a Maximus IV P67 board with a recently bought 5970 + Waterblock. The graphics card, because of its length, clashes with my EK Res 250 in my Corsair 600T case.

Can I turn off the first 3 PCI-E lanes using those switches and let it run in the last slot @ 16x?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## FedericoUY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldfused*
> 
> I have a Maximus IV P67 board with a recently bought 5970 + Waterblock. The graphics card, because of its length, clashes with my EK Res 250 in my Corsair 600T case.
> Can I turn off the first 3 PCI-E lanes using those switches and let it run in the last slot @ 16x?
> Thanks for your help.


You can turn them off or leave it on, but using it on the 4th slot will activate the nf200 chip, is not the ideal solution. One lonely video card should be on the native pcie controller (slots 1 or 3). You should try to change that res to another place if you want the best performance.


----------



## Krahl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> Not bad idea at all. Still one of the best 1155 motherboards (Got one). And the best of all, soon you'll be able to throw a 3770k on it!


You're almost replying to my exact question: When IB comes out there'll be the new Z77 motherboards - but are native USB3.0 and PCI3.0 that needed currently? Afaik this board is more than thoroughly tested and has proven it's merits for about a year now with great reviews from reviewers and customers alike.
So instead of TLDR and me jabbering on I'll just ask:

Are the new functions on the Z77 that great that they warrant me holding off buying and upgrading until the Z77 comes out instead of getting a P67 M4E now?
Apart from the 2 main changes I've already mentioned are there anything else that points towards the Z77 being that much better in any regards ( apart from having the newest fanciest







) ?


----------



## FedericoUY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krahl*
> 
> You're almost replying to my exact question: When IB comes out there'll be the new Z77 motherboards - but are native USB3.0 and PCI3.0 that needed currently? Afaik this board is more than thoroughly tested and has proven it's merits for about a year now with great reviews from reviewers and customers alike.
> So instead of TLDR and me jabbering on I'll just ask:
> Are the new functions on the Z77 that great that they warrant me holding off buying and upgrading until the Z77 comes out instead of getting a P67 M4E now?
> Apart from the 2 main changes I've already mentioned are there anything else that points towards the Z77 being that much better in any regards ( apart from having the newest fanciest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ?


I think that desicion will have to be made by you. We agree M4E has a lot of testing and is a rock solid board.
Z77 has only a couple of improvements, being USB3.0 native as you said and PCI-E 3.0 hardware capable by the boards that will produce them, and having a little more flexibility with the PCI-E lanes, by letting you switch between 1 x 16x, 2 x 8x, or 8x and dual 4x (thing P67 does not allow natively). The rest of the features are similar to those of the P67 from what I've read. Hope it helps.


----------



## tanton

I installed the new motherboard a couple of days ago and since then I've been getting strange cpu temps. Each program gives different temp.


is there something wrong with the sensor?


----------



## FedericoUY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanton*
> 
> I installed the new motherboard a couple of days ago and since then I've been getting strange cpu temps. Each program gives different temp.
> 
> is there something wrong with the sensor?


Happens the same to me between Realtemp and Coretemp (they both shows same values), and HWMonitor. I guess the more accurate are RT and CT. I personally use Coretemp for my everyday monitoring. Anyway temp seems normal in both. Are you on water or air?


----------



## tanton

I am on air. What worries me is that I was getting the same values in both RT and HWM


----------



## FedericoUY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanton*
> 
> I am on air. What worries me is that I was getting the same values in both RT and HWM


On those exact components (cpu/mb)? With the same version of HWM? Maybe someone else can check that...
Mmm yesterday when you posted that I checked on my PC, and got the exact same results as you.... RT and CT showing exact same values, and HWM showing slight higher values. I may upload a pic for you when I arrive home. I think you shouldn't worry about that anyway







. Cheers.


----------



## FedericoUY

Sorry DP.


----------



## Alfaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanton*
> 
> I installed the new motherboard a couple of days ago and since then I've been getting strange cpu temps. Each program gives different temp.
> is there something wrong with the sensor?


I just wanted to let you all know that its happening to me too. I get different values in Asus's tool and CoreTemp.


----------



## tanton

hmm strange, I thought it was a problem for me only but it seems like it is common.
Quote:


> On those exact components (cpu/mb)? With the same version of HWM? Maybe someone else can check that...


I owned GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 before this with the same exact components for everything else and temps were fine


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

I had to check out this whole temp thing on my board and as you guys have pointed out, it differs just a couple of degrees between the programs. The only thing i could see is the cause of this is the update timer each program uses or that one of them are laggy/have a delay built into it. Either way, i wouldn't be to concerned about it unless it starts to show some really big temp differences, like 10-20C.

Toke a snap shoot of CoreTemp, RealTemp and HWMonitor.


----------



## cluelessguy

I've set llc to 75% and I'm still getting vdroop.

is this "normal"?

This is my first high end board and I was disappointed to find that I still get quite big voltage drops under load.

I know voltage drops under load come under intel specs, but my "issue" is that my voltage seems to fluctuate much more than it should especially when comparing to previous motherboards I've owned.

I'm currently set to 1.38 in bios, idle I get 1.38 and 1.37, load I get 1.36 with the occasional jump to 1.37.


----------



## qwwwizx

Check you temps. High vs. Low temps will make the voltage peak higher.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## FedericoUY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cluelessguy*
> 
> I've set llc to 75% and I'm still getting vdroop.
> is this "normal"?
> This is my first high end board and I was disappointed to find that I still get quite big voltage drops under load.
> I know voltage drops under load come under intel specs, but my "issue" is that my voltage seems to fluctuate much more than it should especially when comparing to previous motherboards I've owned.
> I'm currently set to 1.38 in bios, idle I get 1.38 and 1.37, load I get 1.36 with the occasional jump to 1.37.


That's pretty normal. At 75% you have slight vdroop. If you set it to 100% you'll see the idle voltage a little lower than set on bios, and on load will be giong up instead of dropping.


----------



## evolutionxxx86

(4x8) 32GB Quad Channel DDR3 1.5V Dominator GT Memory Kit (CMT32GX3M4X1866C9)

2, ASUS AMD Radeon HD 7970 with GPU Tweak and PCIe 3.0 Bus Graphics Cards HD7970-3GD5

I'm Going all out on this Motherboard.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evolutionxxx86*
> 
> (4x8) 32GB Quad Channel DDR3 1.5V Dominator GT Memory Kit (CMT32GX3M4X1866C9)
> 2, ASUS AMD Radeon HD 7970 with GPU Tweak and PCIe 3.0 Bus Graphics Cards HD7970-3GD5
> I'm Going all out on this Motherboard.


----------



## cluelessguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> That's pretty normal. At 75% you have slight vdroop. If you set it to 100% you'll see the idle voltage a little lower than set on bios, and on load will be giong up instead of dropping.


Ok to give you an idea, I'm currently at 1.40 now in bios, 1.39 on idle (which is fine) on load in cpu-z voltage will drop to 1.38 then 1.37 then back to 1.38 and occasionaly back to 1.39.

I know vdroop is normal, but should the voltage be fluctuating so much under load?

I assumed that I'd get voltage drop under load but it would stay at that same voltage while under load. E.g 1.39 at idle, 1.38 on load but stay at 1.38 under load rather than jump from 1.38 to 1.37 then 1.39 then 1.38

I'm not getting that, my voltage is dropping under load as it should but it is constantly changing rather than being steady.

Is this "normal" or are you guys seeing the voltage stay constant under load?

Once again my "issue" isn't the voltage dropping under load, it's more the fact it keeps changing. Just wanted to know if it was normal.

I guess I'm just paranoid and want to make sure my board is working as it should be or otherwise I'll get it replaced.


----------



## FedericoUY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cluelessguy*
> 
> Ok to give you an idea, I'm currently at 1.40 now in bios, 1.39 on idle (which is fine) on load in cpu-z voltage will drop to 1.38 then 1.37 then back to 1.38 and occasionaly back to 1.39.
> I know vdroop is normal, but should the voltage be fluctuating so much under load?
> I assumed that I'd get voltage drop under load but it would stay at that same voltage while under load. E.g 1.39 at idle, 1.38 on load but stay at 1.38 under load rather than jump from 1.38 to 1.37 then 1.39 then 1.38
> I'm not getting that, my voltage is dropping under load as it should but it is constantly changing rather than being steady.
> Is this "normal" or are you guys seeing the voltage stay constant under load?
> Once again my "issue" isn't the voltage dropping under load, it's more the fact it keeps changing. Just wanted to know if it was normal.
> I guess I'm just paranoid and want to make sure my board is working as it should be or otherwise I'll get it replaced.


With what are you testing it? Prime? Linx AVX? Happens EXACTLY the same to me if set to 75%, I have a HX1000 PS from Corsair. You'll have to find the sweet spot to your vcore on load if you are using 75%. Look at this, here's a linx finished 10 passes:



I've seen the vcore between 1.400-1.408-1.416 and 1.424 (bios is 1.41, vdroop 100%), and that's because I haven't got a pic of stress in time of linx, sometimes it'll get my vcore to 1.424. You'll see there are increments of 0.008v and it's kind of cpu takes what it need in the range of setted vcore and vdroop (+ in case of 100%) to be stable, if it get short of vcore you'll get a bsod 101, else if vccio short you'll get a 124 one, etc, etc. I think your motherboard is totally fine. Really hope it helps. Cheers!


----------



## FedericoUY

Let me show you while stressing rams to check BSOD's 124 (same vcore set on bios, 1.41):



There you can see the vcore going to 1.416....
All available ram (6x1024mb) more than 900%!!!


----------



## cluelessguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> With what are you testing it? Prime? Linx AVX? Happens EXACTLY the same to me if set to 75%, I have a HX1000 PS from Corsair. You'll have to find the sweet spot to your vcore on load if you are using 75%. Look at this, here's a linx finished 10 passes:
> 
> I've seen the vcore between 1.400-1.408-1.416 and 1.424 (bios is 1.41, vdroop 100%), and that's because I haven't got a pic of stress in time of linx, sometimes it'll get my vcore to 1.424. You'll see there are increments of 0.008v and it's kind of cpu takes what it need in the range of setted vcore and vdroop (+ in case of 100%) to be stable, if it get short of vcore you'll get a bsod 101, else if vccio short you'll get a 124 one, etc, etc. I think your motherboard is totally fine. Really hope it helps. Cheers!


Sorry I should have mentioned that I'm using prime95.

Thanks, well it's probably normal then, I was just paranoid


----------



## its my first time

Count me in, I've recently got back into pc gaming and decided to go with a high end board . I fu**in love this board


----------



## its my first time

ignore.


----------



## mpineda1110

Hello guys and gals currently i have http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227395 in raid 0 (x2)

im looking to upgrade to this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820249015

anything i need to do before i install win 7? would i need to upgrade BIOS? Which port should i use? i understand AHCI mode would be best, for SSD also anyone with this board and SSD combo? what speeds do you get?

thanks all


----------



## wermad

Hey guys, i bought a bnib ek MIVE block for a MIVE I purchased. Sadly the MIVE was defective (bent pins







). Anyone interested in buying a bnib ek MIVE block, please check my link below. I want this to go to a MIVE Owners club member


----------



## Starsunder

Yay!!! Add me to the club, I got mine and it's all up and working with my i5 2500k its amazing!


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

What do you guys think, is it possible to remove the 24-pin connector from the board and solder the PSU cables directly to the board? For a much nicer look.


----------



## effendi360

If U do this and post pictures of it here I give u 50 bucks...


----------



## Lu(ky

Hey guys I have a quick question regarding 2 x Asus GTX 570 cards on this board in SLI. See picture attached outlined in *GREEN*. Can I place both cards in SLOTS 1 & 5 on this board? Do I need to turn off the 2 middle ones? Reason is because I am running the big tall Asus DirectCU II cards takes up 3 slots each, and if I put the 2nd card on the 4th slot it will be very close to the top card etc.. I understand this board only runs at a 8x 8x setup with 2 cards for SLI/CF setups..
Thanks


----------



## SeeTrai

Hi all just joined the club but I'm having a bit of an issue getting my rig stable with anything over 4.7. I have MIVEz with i7 2600K and 16 (4x4) ripjawsx 1666. If i do the standard level up to 4.6g, with XMP and LLC at 75% everything is fine... if i push above 4.7 i just can't get it stable. and by stable I mean prime95 for at least an hour and intelburntest 10 pass at very high.

2 things... i'm slightly new to overclocking the newer boards/cpus. so i'm wondering what is the other options i should be adjusting. i played with vcore, cpu ratio, bclk, llc, using manual and xmp for dram settings (never oc'ing them, just kept at specs). my bsod's are always 101's, which i thought meant a vcore thing, but bumping it up and up and up and up (1 step at a time) to no avail. what's the next step or other settings to start messing with vccsa, pll? I'm stumped and lost.

the other thing i noticed is that during stress tests, 1 of the core's is always 7-12 degrees (celsius) lower than the rest. a couple degrees i get but that much i would think is concerning. I also notice in prime95 one of the threads is always super slow... meaning that all other threads could be on test 4 or 5 while the one is still on the first. my gut says something is not quite right with the CPU... should i return it?

any advice or pointers in the right direction is greatly appreciated.


----------



## BWG

Dang, you are the OP of this club!


----------



## SeeTrai

Quote:


> Dang, you are the OP of this club!


lol, probably. It's pretty cool you can "click" 2 settings in the bios for a stable 35% OC. No FSB.. awesome!

any thoughts on my situation?


----------



## sniperpowa

You can add me too Just finished my build last week!


----------



## utnorris

So I ran into an issue today. I have two GTX580's in slots 1 and 3 and I went add a GTX440 to run my two side monitors and be a Physx card, what the heck right? Anyway, when I install the GTX440 into the second red slot, my third slot stops working, shouldn't it work since the board has a NF200 chip on it? Do I need to use the first and fourth slot for the GTX580's and the 2nd red slot for the GTX440?


----------



## SheaGA

i would put the 440 in the 1st slot and the 580's in the two 16 slots.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Hey guys I have a quick question regarding 2 x Asus GTX 570 cards on this board in SLI. See picture attached outlined in *GREEN*. Can I place both cards in SLOTS 1 & 5 on this board? Do I need to turn off the 2 middle ones? Reason is because I am running the big tall Asus DirectCU II cards takes up 3 slots each, and if I put the 2nd card on the 4th slot it will be very close to the top card etc.. I understand this board only runs at a 8x 8x setup with 2 cards for SLI/CF setups..
> Thanks
> *snip*


That would work, but unless your tower is really tall, although you really _should_ run them in slots 1 and 4. You'll get a little less airflow between the two, but there wouldn't be any chance of either of them not fitting.


----------



## effendi360

I got two cards in this slots. But case is HAF-X.


----------



## siffonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Hey guys I have a quick question regarding 2 x Asus GTX 570 cards on this board in SLI. See picture attached outlined in *GREEN*. Can I place both cards in SLOTS 1 & 5 on this board? Do I need to turn off the 2 middle ones? Reason is because I am running the big tall Asus DirectCU II cards takes up 3 slots each, and if I put the 2nd card on the 4th slot it will be very close to the top card etc.. I understand this board only runs at a 8x 8x setup with 2 cards for SLI/CF setups..
> Thanks


No problem at all when you use slot 1 & 5, i have exact same cards on slots 1&5.


----------



## SheaGA

Ok guys I have a question, can I take let’s say 88 or 9800 and put it slot 1 and put my 580's in slots 2 and 4, and have my monitors plugged into my 580's? And have the 9800 do physX.


----------



## Dennybrig

Guys, im writting you this out of exahustion in trying to get my MOBO to detect my NVIDIA GTX 590 video card and have not being able to do so. Im "visiting" you in this Forum but i dont have a Maximus IV Extreme-Z but a Maximus IV Gene-Z but i think the same principles apply to both MOBOs

I have a week trying to solve this problem to no avail.

Look, i have done everything one can possibly think of such as:

* Disabling the Multimonitor option and the Render option in the BIOS and setting PCI-E as the primary video option
* Connecting my video card to both PCI e ports
* Changing the cables that feed the card from the PSU
* Tried every DVI port of the card
* Cleared CMOS, restarted the computer again
* Used Driver Sweeper to erase every single piece of NVIDIA software that may have still been in the computer

The most frustrating thing is that i know for sure that the card works since i tested it on another computer like three days ago and it worked just fine but my MOBO just simply does not detect it (it does not appear in the device manager in Windows nor on the GPU DIMM.POST option in the BIOS) and worst thing of all is that this same video card WAS WORKING on this same MOBO a week ago but since i made a Windows re-install (had to do it since i was receivng a fatal error whenever i tried to start the computer) it just stopped detecting the video card alltogether.

Guys, please help me solve the problem, do you believe it might be software related?
Or what else do you think i should do to make this work? I am really confused at this point and from the place im from there is just NO guys who do gaming for a living so it not like i can take the computer to an specialist in order to get it running (believe me, at this point i would love to do it)

My setup is:

* Video Card: NVIDIA GTX 590
* MOBO: Maximus IV Gene-Z
* Monitor: Panasonic Viera 50" Plasma TV and Samsung 37" LCD TV
* Adapter: Im using a DVI to HDMI adapter and an HDMI cable to connect it to the TV

Please Help!!!! i dont know what else to do!


----------



## Forty-two

Dennybrig

I don't know if this has anything to do with your problem. I have an ASUS MIVE-Z and an ASUS GTX590. Everything was fine until last week when the new NVIDIA drivers 295.73 came out. As soon as I loaded the new drivers, it stopped recognizing the board. Like you I cleaned out the old drivers and did a clean install with no success. I then did a clean install of Windows on a blank drive. Installed the ASUS drivers (267.91) and software from the disk and everything was fine until I loaded the new drivers. Same problem as before. I started over, reloaded Windows, skipped the ASUS disk and only loaded the new drivers. It works better than ever now.

So, at least for me there is a problem loading the latest divers on top of the original drivers, even if you delete the old drivers first.


----------



## sniperpowa

Or you could just run driver sweeper instead of reformatting.


----------



## Forty-two

Driver Sweeper didn't solve the problem.


----------



## Dennybrig

@Forty-Two:

Bro, thanks for your support on this, my problem is a little different than yours (correct me if im wrong) since when i have the video card connected to my MOBO and turn on the computer i dont get to see even the BIOS screen when i connect my screen to my videocard.

You are not going to believe this but i got another video card from a friend and proceeded to test it in my system and guess what? It worked .... So this is the most bizarre case ive ever seen, a video card that works ok in a motherboard (because i tested my video card on tuesday on another MOBO) but does not work in another one(mine). I tought the MOBO was the one defective but discovered that it is not after all...

I tried changing the PSU, clearing CMOS the hard way(removing the battery) to no avail... Im on a dead end now...
In fact my problem came AFTER i formatted my SSD and installed Windows 7 again, after i did that my MOBO stopped detecting the card in both the Device Manager and the GPU.DIMM POST on the BIOS


----------



## someonewhy

Did anyone install the 3103 bios version?it fixes some memory and stability issues and added support to 22nm cpus...but after couple of house they removed it dunno why...
but i installed this bios version and it works like a charm.


----------



## SheaGA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheaGA*
> 
> Ok guys I have a question, can I take let's say 88 or 9800 and put it slot 1 and put my 580's in slots 2 and 4, and have my monitors plugged into my 580's? And have the 9800 do physX.


alittle help anyone?


----------



## FedericoUY

New official bios @ ASUS site. 2302 version. Works like a charm.


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> Ok guys I have a question, can I take let's say 88 or 9800 and put it slot 1 and put my 580's in slots 2 and 4, and have my monitors plugged into my 580's? And have the 9800 do physX.


Yes you can, if you assign the 8800-9800 as the dedicated PhysX card in the NVIDIA control pannel.

The PhysX card does not need an SLI connector on it, just your 580s. The 8800-9800 can stand alone.

This is of course;

Which ever slot configuration works best for you aesthetically you will just need to validate via the BIO's GPU DIMM post option.

If the GPUs post in the GPU DIMM post, they should detect. Of course make sure your SLI connector, power cords, PCIE slot switches are on, and proper drivers are installed. I do not recommend 295.73, as it wont let me take pictures in steam without crashing. I had to revert.


----------



## SheaGA

thanks for your help.


----------



## scubadiver59

Okay, where's this new BIOS for the Extreme-Z? All I see is the 1004 from 2012.01.03??


----------



## scubadiver59

Edit: I solved my own problem.


----------



## Lazy Bear

I'm having issues playing audio.

As in, none of the audio ports work at all. Before, I was using a USB headset, but that thing just broke today and I went out and got a new one. Sadly this one was not USB and so nothing works, I can't get any sound. What's the deal? I've installed the Realtek Audio drivers from the ASUS website for this board and still nothing.


----------



## Dustin1

Just ordered a P67 MIVE on OB from the egg for $239.99.. Kind of skeptical, really..

Anyone here in the owners club bought one from OB and had good luck with it? Overall satisfaction I mean, accessories and such can be replaced, or ordered, just wanted some opinions and feedback.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Fixed my problem; onboard audio was disabled for some reason.


----------



## Forty-two

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forty-two*
> 
> So I'm done building my MIVE-Z and everything is working great. But looking at the motherboard, there is a header on the board that I can't find any explanation for. It's right next to the SATA connectors and has 7 pins (2 rows of 3 + 4). It looks like a USB header, but the empty pin is in the wrong spot. Anyone know what this is for?


I asked ASUS what this header is for and found out it is for RMA testing and leave it alone.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

hello I join you















BIOS 2302


----------



## sniperpowa

I just ordered another gtx 580 classified ultra which pci-express should I install them on for the best results? I was thinking 1 and 3 but anyone have experience for 2 way SLI?


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> I just ordered another gtx 580 classified ultra which pci-express should I install them on for the best results? I was thinking 1 and 3 but anyone have experience for 2 way SLI?


Use whatever you can that will keep the NF200 in it's slumber. I'm running x8/x8 off the CPU and it's nearly as fast clock per clock as my X58 which was running x16/x16 off the chipset.

I forgot the slot numbers but I have one full space in between my cards and they're running at the x8/x8 from CPU without adding latency from the NF200.










May be a bit messy.


----------



## sniperpowa

Thanks I believe thats 1 and 3. I heard the NF200 will cause lag so I will try to avoid engaging it since I like smooth gameplay!


----------



## Forty-two

I am having a problem with the latest driver (Maximus IV Extreme-Z BIOS 3203). After flashing the BIOS and and rebooting, I got this message:

Reboot and Select proper Boot device
or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key.

I have 2 RAID 0 arrays on my system:
2 x Corsair Force Series GT 120GB 6Gb/s SSDs in RAID 0 connected to the Intel 6Gb/s controller.
2 x WD WD1002FAEX 1TB 6Gb/s HDDs in RAID 0 connected to the Marvell 6Gb/s controller.

The SSD RAID 0 is the boot drive and has the O/S and programs. The HDD RAID 0 is for data.

I made sure the boot order was correct and the BIOS was set up for RAID for both drives in the BIOS for the motherboard and controllers. Just like before installing the new BIOS. I still got the same message. I even got this message if I select to boot directly from the SSD array using boot override in the Boot Menu of the BIOS, or if I select the SSD array after pressing F8 during POST.

It looked like no matter what I did, it was trying to boot from the Marvell RAID array instead of the Intel RAID array. So I took out the drives attached to the Marvel controller and it booted up fine. Put them back and no boot.

Then came a big surprise. Just for the heck of it I set the Marvel Storage OPROM to [Disabled] in the Onboard Devices Configuration menu in BIOS. Suddenly everything boots fine and all the drives are recognized. Why should that make a difference? That setting is only supposed to control if you see the Marvell screen during POST. If I set it back to [Enabled] it won't boot.

So now everything is working fine, but all of my benchmarks are lower for 3203 than 1004.

So I tried to flash back to 1004 and I get a message that the 1004 BIOS structure is old and it won't load. In addition to flashing from USB, I have tried updating in BIOS, ASUS Update in the AI Suite, and BIOS updater in DOS. All have failed.

During my 3203 troubleshooting, I copied 3203 onto both BIOS chips and can't flash back to 1004 on either one.

Any suggestions?


----------



## 33B

Hello,

Why wont the Maximus IV Extreme detect 1x and 4x PCI-E devices such as sound cards in any of 16x or 8x slots?

Im looking to go SLI 680 but as they came up with the dumb idea of stacking the DVI ports i can no longer make the card single slot, So the 1x slot will always be blocked..









So is there no way of making a 1x card work in the 16x slots on the MF-IV-E?


----------



## qwwwizx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jermzz*
> 
> What's your ambient? are those temps idle with stock mhz? they seem a little high for idle, but nothing to be worried about. As a whole it looks fine to me. Here's mine, but I'm fully water cooled and its almost 30c in my room right now lol


Something is wrong here m8. You write that you room temperature is about 30C now and it might be right, but unless your tempsensors are trashed, your room temp cant be higher than 16C when the screenshot was taken. Look at the temperature at core #1 which is 16C. Unless you use a chiller or chilled water, you watercooling wont take any component under ambient.

You make the poor guy feel bad about his own rig, when you lie about stuff like that. Shame on you.


----------



## greyclear

I bought this board couple months ago I haven't bothered with overclock yet till recently. Its somewhat greek to me this board a lot of options. On stock/auto speed stepping to 4.6 or 4.8 forgot which everything's great. So now I want to see what it will do at 5ghz mark however I am clueless as to how some people are running lower voltage than me and still getting up to this range. I did make 5.2 mark but it is unstable at 1.5v so I set it to 1.525 and stable but stress it gets a little hot (to be expected) 1.4 it wont boot. 1.5 it will boot but under stress BSOD. So what am I missing here on vcore settings? dont want to apply to much voltage...


----------



## greyclear

Well disregard my last post I seem to be steady now. I just went ahead and set the vcore to auto and its fine, no bsod on 5.1Ghz. temp never goes over 66c. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2307862

I am curious though about speedstepping and turbo boost. I have all of this turned off but its still downclocking when the CPU is idle. One section in CPU configuration think it says turbo mode (not turbo boost) it is shadowed out. Somewhere in all of this I did get this to run at full o/c speed but I forgot how now. CPU-z shows correct clock but windows doesn't report the O/C at all and idk why (with C1E turned off)


----------



## greyclear

scratch all that...was going to give a break for the day went to reboot to refresh everything and won't show a bios screen or anything guess I fried the cpu :/


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

I know some people are having USB failure with their MIVE-Z's, but all of mine have been working since the board came out, it's my mic that is giving me problems with the USB ports, which 75% of the time when I turn on/restart my PC it won't work. I have to unplug it and wait like 30 seconds then plug it back in to work. It doesn't matter which USB port I use too, does it with all of them, but it's just my mic. My other USB devices work perfectly fine no matter which port. I'm guessing it has to do with my mic, which is the Blue Snowball Microphone. /Shrug


----------



## mattyfinch

Hey guys, need some help if possible.

I have the maximus iv extreme z and no matter what i do i cannot get it to recognize the second video card.

I have 2 asus 6950s and have tried the first 2 x16 slots, and first and 3rd slots without luck.

When i go into the bios it shows the single card in 16 but doesnt list another card, slots 2-3-4 all say N/A

What can i do to get it to see the second 6950 so i can run crossfire.

Fixed second issue, but even with the latest bios the second card wont recognize

*** after i did the update the primary card was ****** as 8x native instead of 16x native when i installed the second, but no recog on the second one.

Please help,
Thanks.


----------



## -ice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattyfinch*
> 
> Hey guys, need some help if possible.
> I have the maximus iv extreme z and no matter what i do i cannot get it to recognize the second video card.
> I have 2 asus 6950s and have tried the first 2 x16 slots, and first and 3rd slots without luck.
> When i go into the bios it shows the single card in 16 but doesnt list another card, slots 2-3-4 all say N/A
> What can i do to get it to see the second 6950 so i can run crossfire.
> Fixed second issue, but even with the latest bios the second card wont recognize
> *** after i did the update the primary card was ****** as 8x native instead of 16x native when i installed the second, but no recog on the second one.
> Please help,
> Thanks.


Hello mattyfinch,

Take a look on the board itself, since you/someone else may have switched the pci-e lane switch to the off position. That's found right above the 24-pin connector. Let us know if that solved it.


----------



## -ice

Hello all,

I just built myself a quite nice rig last night after getting all the parts delivered and spent all night putting it together and configuring it/updates.

Specs:

BIOS Version 3203
Windows 7 Ultimate x64
ASUS MAXIMUS IV Extreme-z
Intel i7-2700k @3500MHz stock
PNY 8800GT 512MB (bought it so I can have something for a couple months before gk110 comes out)
Corsair Dominator GT 4x4GB @2133MHz
Intel SSD 520-series 120GB
Corsair H100 w/4xNoctua N-F12's in push-pull config
The case is a Cooler Master Storm Trooper with 5 other Noctua P-12's and 1xP-14

So far so good, everything's stable and I'm on the latest bios.
So I want to overclock this cpu to around 4.8GHz or in that range, and I go and try to do so in the bios but I've had no luck so far.

I do NOT want Intel SpeedStep nor Intel Turbo at all. I just want a custom OC with no turbo whatsoever or speedstep. Can this be done in this board and this cpu?
I've taken some *screenshots* from the bios and *cpuz* and I've uploaded them. You can clearly see that the target cpu speed is set at 3900MHZ and that still doesn't "take effect" when I reboot and only shows at stock clocks. Am I doing something wrong? Please take a look at the detailed ss's and let me know. I do not know what else I can change for this to work without turbo & speedstep.

Any help is appreciated, thanks for reading.
-ice


----------



## Maten

Hi everyone!

Specs:

[email protected],6Ghz 1.30v
HD 5870 Vapor-X OC 1 GB @ 900 Mhz
Kingston DDR3-1333 16gb
Asus Maximus IV Extreme Bios 2302
Corsair AX750
SilverStone Raven Evolution RV02-EW
Win 7 64-bit

I havent changed anything else than clocks and CPU voltage. I would like to try to get 5Ghz because im going to buy Nvidia new Graphic card soon and i want to take everything out from my computer. What settings i should use?

I think maybe best way would be that i leave my settings to bios but take some program to put 5Ghz so i can allways put my computer to that mode when im playing and keep that 4.6Ghz 1.30v when no need to be faster and use more power.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

issue you think when connecting 3 580 GPU with my OCZ 1000W and its just by plugging the two molex maximus on the card (EZ-PLUG) or should he a 1250W

merci


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> issue you think when connecting 3 580 GPU with my OCZ 1000W and its just by plugging the two molex maximus on the card (EZ-PLUG) or should he a 1250W
> 
> merci


You can do 1000w, but the 1000w may work hard.

try;
http://www.thermaltake.outervision.com/index.jsp

or

http://www.overclock.net/t/1045231/phaedrus-quickndirty-psu-calculator


----------



## bluefire808

I have a quick question, i just today went from a asus crosshair formula IV + amd phenom x6 cpu to a asus maximus extreme IV + i7 2600k. I want to make sure my bios is up to date. Im currently on bios ver 1303. I notice at bios update 2001 that its listed as 22nm support. Does this mean that bios shouls only be used in conjunction with 22nm CPU or does it also work for my i7 2600k? The latest is 2302 but im not sure if thats only if your running a 22nm CPU. I know my AMD mobo had special bios updates that were only to be used with am3+ cpu's aka Bulldozer. Hope this makes sense and hope i explained it correctly. Cheers! Aloha!


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluefire808*
> 
> I have a quick question, i just today went from a asus crosshair formula IV + amd phenom x6 cpu to a asus maximus extreme IV + i7 2600k. I want to make sure my bios is up to date. Im currently on bios ver 1303. I notice at bios update 2001 that its listed as 22nm support. Does this mean that bios shouls only be used in conjunction with 22nm CPU or does it also work for my i7 2600k? The latest is 2302 but im not sure if thats only if your running a 22nm CPU. I know my AMD mobo had special bios updates that were only to be used with am3+ cpu's aka Bulldozer. Hope this makes sense and hope i explained it correctly. Cheers! Aloha!


I'm not sure about version 2001, but I know I am using version 2105 with my 2600K and it works perfectly.


----------



## mrod

I'm getting another 6970 tommarow and was wondering which lane would be best to put it in?My current 6970 is in the first (top) lane.


----------



## Cotton

Lane 3 if you want to bypass the NF200.

2 & 4 are NF200.


----------



## Goontron

Hey guys, having a weird issue I can't seem to fix, hoping you can help.

Everything with my machine has been running great for one year, until I upgraded to the 2105 bios 2 months ago. I now have this intermittent problem during boot up with my RAID 0 array failing. Now I know you all are going to call me crazy, but I have 4 x 60GB Vertex 2 SSDs in Raid 0, lol, don't worry, everything gets backed up everyday!

20-30% of the time during boot up or restarts, the raid array fails to initialize. I need to press ctrl+i, enter the Intel Raid Utility, refresh the main screen once or twice until PORT 1 is recognized with a disk, then I can exit and it boots up just fine. 70% of the time I don't have this issue. Every time it fails, its always 1 out of the 4 drives connected to PORT 1 . The Intel Raid Utility will only see drives on ports 0,3,4. Like i stated above, I then need enter the utility, refresh the main screen until PORT 1 shows up again, exit and boots up just fine. I run ATTO tests and benchmarks on the array in Windows and everything seems A OK. The Intel Rapid Storage App in Windows currently displays the array as active and healthy with all the details for the 4 SSDs.

This problem is so intermittent, 30% of the time, its difficult for me to trouble shoot using different cables and drives connected to different ports. I'm hoping you all could help me on where to start trouble shooting? Is this an issue that has come up before? Or is this the death throws of failing SSD hardware? This only started happening 2 months ago when I upgraded from the 1204 BIOS to the 2105 BIOS, leading me to think it maybe related. At the time of the upgrade, I also updated all the drivers found on the ASUS support downloads page for this motherboard. My BIOS settings are pretty much default, except for disabling on board sound and the Marvel Raid controller. Anything to guide me in the right direction to solving this issue will be GREATLY appreciated. Thanks much!


----------



## lucas.vulcan

hello all
What are exactly has taken two molex on motherboard



merci:thumb:


----------



## Tip-C

Hey Guys,

Can anybody enlighten me on whether or not this board will fit a case that supports up to ATX form factor boards?

The reason why I ask is that generally speaking, an E-ATX board such as this one should be 12x 13 in (305 x 330 mm).
However, according to the specs, this board is 12 x 10.6in (305 x 269mm). It turns out to be only 1" larger than a standard atx board (12 in (305 mm) x 9.6 in (244 mm)

Ideally I would like to know if this will fit in an Antec 900.

Thanks


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tip-C*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> Can anybody enlighten me on whether or not this board will fit a case that supports up to ATX form factor boards?
> The reason why I ask is that generally speaking, an E-ATX board such as this one should be 12x 13 in (305 x 330 mm).
> However, according to the specs, this board is 12 x 10.6in (305 x 269mm). It turns out to be only 1" larger than a standard atx board (12 in (305 mm) x 9.6 in (244 mm)
> Ideally I would like to know if this will fit in an Antec 900.
> Thanks


it comes in a antec 900, but your sata cables are to be fold at 90 degree


----------



## Silverlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> hello all
> What are exactly has taken two molex on motherboard
> 
> merci:thumb:


Dual GPU or even Triple GPU?

It does make the GPUs more stable if you plug that two molex... Especially when you're overclocking the GPUs hard.


----------



## masuch

Does anybody has positive experience to install firewire PCI-E card ?


----------



## cravinmild

new owner here, please add me


----------



## ekormesser

Hi All,

This is my first time on this board. I am having an issue with an SLI and running three monitors. I purchased two EVGA 560 TI video cards. One to run my main screen (32 inch) and the other to run my two side monitors (20 inch). I set up the two video cards correctly and the system recognizes them. However the 3 way sli bridge that came with the mobo cannot physically fit them. Do you have any suggestions as to how to SLI them together. With out the SLI I was having serious performance issues, such as the mouse getting stuck on a certain screen. I would greatly appreciate any suggestions you may have for me.

Thanks,

Liz


----------



## siffonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekormesser*
> 
> Hi All,
> This is my first time on this board. I am having an issue with an SLI and running three monitors. I purchased two EVGA 560 TI video cards. One to run my main screen (32 inch) and the other to run my two side monitors (20 inch). I set up the two video cards correctly and the system recognizes them. However the 3 way sli bridge that came with the mobo cannot physically fit them. Do you have any suggestions as to how to SLI them together. With out the SLI I was having serious performance issues, such as the mouse getting stuck on a certain screen. I would greatly appreciate any suggestions you may have for me.
> Thanks,
> Liz


Hi, this board comes with a longer flexible sli bridge, i used that when i had 570 sli on first and last pci-e.


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Just got mine installed today! Looks great, buuuut,,, No USB devices are recognized in windows. No keyboard, no mouse, nothing. Therefore I am unable to install the USB drivers in windows. Keyboard and mouse work fine in UEFI BIOS. Updated to the latest BIOS, no change. Reinstalling windows now. Hope that fixes it. Anyone had this problem?


----------



## ekormesser

Thank you for the response. Do you have any suggestions of where I can obtain this? I only have the three way SLI bridge ATM.


----------



## sockpirate

what settings do you guys use for your overclocking?


----------



## Decoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> Just got mine installed today! Looks great, buuuut,,, No USB devices are recognized in windows. No keyboard, no mouse, nothing. Therefore I am unable to install the USB drivers in windows. Keyboard and mouse work fine in UEFI BIOS. Updated to the latest BIOS, no change. Reinstalling windows now. Hope that fixes it. Anyone had this problem?


I have this board on the shelf until the weekend when I will get to use it in my case with a new cpu, memory and cpu cooler.

I cannot help you with this issue, but I thought I should tell of something strange in the manual. The manual states that the usb 3.0 ports can only be used for data storage devices, which seem to imply no mouse and whatnot. Funnily enough, the complementary drawing actually indicate that a printer, mouse and scanner can be connected to those ports. Probably working anyway, I just am not familiar with your issue.

I would try booting up with nothing in the usb 3.0 ports before installing windows, using the usb 2.0 ports instead (or adding a backplate for usb 2.0 with). Also, don't use the marvel sata port for boot harddrive. Maybe just use one of the the 4 intel sata 2 ports for starters.

Someone suggested this on some other forum:
"in order to solve all your problems once and for all : Install the provided usb extension plugs to a usb 2.0 port (these are located at the bottom of your board). Plug in your keyboard and mouse there."

The manual show that the usb 3.0 ports have their own IRQ assignment, unless when using anything in pci-e slot #2, 3, 4 (the long red ones), then those are shared together. I guess this is because P67 does not have native support for usb 3.0.

Could the four power switches on the upper right side be interfering with the usb 3.0 functionality?


----------



## Decoman

Btw, I believe I learned that installing an Ivy Bridge processor on a P67 board is a bad idea, as one allegedly is limited to stock multipliers with no room for overclocking at present time (something about the lack of bios 3.0/ME8 or something). I bought an i7 2700k myself for my MIVE board.

Other stuff I have come across: The bios flashback feature works only (afaik) when naming the file M4E.rom on the usb drive.

The Asus website has a single page update to the manual, where the bios flashback feature is discussed.


----------



## gsv883

Hi there, new member here, had my board for 4 months already but my rig still isn't complete. Anyway, I'm having problems with the USB, when I turn on my computer and I have my Galaxy Note plugged into my front USB 3.0 header, my mouse and keyboard won't respond until I unplug my phone. I did the USB "solution" posted here but the problem still persists


----------



## Decoman

I don't want to sound annoying, but if the problem here is limited to the timeframe of starting up the machine, couldn't you just use the front usb 2.0 ports for your mobile phone? Assuming you have a cabinet that has both usb 3.0 and 2.0 at the front. (I have two of each)


----------



## Dutambalu

Im having a problem and maybe someone can help me out. When i try to bump up my cpu multiplier from 40 > 41 (4.1) from the bios, restart it, it automatically bumps up the voltage as well also. (1.248 > 1.304). Now when i go back to my bios and i see that its on auto. I use the + - to decrease / increase the increments. I bumped up by .800 and saved the settings. And my computer wont start. So i restart and go back into the bios, and it shows my voltage at 1.148. Which obviously isnt enough volt to even start my comp at that state, so i just went back to factory settings. Am i doing something wrong? Im using the latest bios.


----------



## Decoman

More on the usb issue from me (unknown to me if this issue will be truly fixed for those experiencing such):

Someone on newegg suggested the following. Sounds pretty straight forward:
Quote:


> If you're having problems with the rear panel USB ports shutting down here is the best solution.
> 1. Uninstall your 3.0 USB software.
> 2. Shutdown
> 3. Unplug everything from rear panel USB
> 4. Attach your keyboard mouse to the USB ports on the face of the board (i.e. the place where you plug in your case's front usb ports, attach your stuff there. Also you can use the extension that comes with the board). Basically have nothing attached to the rear panel USB ports.
> 5. Press and hold the CMOS button on the rear panel for 10 seconds to reset the BIOS (your computer should be off)
> 6. Power on the computer with a fresh BIOS (you can go into the BIOS to save the fresh one if you want)
> 7. Stat up everything (no USB on rear panel yet)
> 8. Install the software FROM THE ASUS SITE
> 9. After installation you can now plug things into the rear panel
> 10. Problem fixed! (The reason IMO is that there is a conflict of plugging in the keyboard mouse before installing the latest


I see afterwards that this quote is from a newegg review about the ASUS MAXIMUS IV EXTREME-Z board.

Without having put my new MIVE board to use yet, I can only speculate if this fixes usb issues, or if it is only a flawed temporary solution. Hopefully, it is a solid "fix".


----------



## Decoman

I would very much like to see MIVE P67 owners get into this thread here and tell their sunshine stories about how their usb 3.0 ports are behaving exemplary for whatever device.









Sometimes reading up on stuff on the internet seem depressing so to speak, because the people having had bad luck or experienced a flaw limited to few people, they are the ones being vocal while the happy and content people are busy with other things than promoting their favourable opinions about a product.

I know from experience that troubleshooting some weird issue is no fun, because it is in my experience difficult in working with too many variables which also would be generally unclear. So only a sober and long term testing seem like a good idea for when posting feedback on some freak issue.

Looking forward to get my MIVE board running this weekend, but I will keep an eye out for USB 3.0 issues, and I will try to not mess things up from the very start. I probably will not bother with the up-to-date NEC driver/controller/firmware usb 3.0 updates, because I am afraid those are the wrong updates.


----------



## psyside

Guys, what lan controller to use on this mobo? which is higher quallity?



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> what settings do you guys use for your overclocking?


VCCSA Voltage: (do not touch this)
VCCIO Voltage: 1.1 (you got 16GB of ram so you will need at 1.100)
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.75 (you might left it on default if you experience instability with this setting)
Auto PLL Overvoltage: Enabled (enable only if your going lets say over 4.4Ghz)
PCH Voltage: Auto
VRM Switching frequency: 350 (manual)
Vcore PWM/Duty Control: Extreme
Vcore Phase Control: Extreme
VRM Current Capability/Vcore Over-current protection : 130%
CPU Multi 50 by all cores (you can set this to lets say 46 if you want 4.6, or 48 for 4.8)
CPU BCLK: 100 ( do not touch this)
CPU voltage/vcore: depends of your CPU frequencie, if you got for lets say 4.6 you will need around 1.3vcore, if you go for 4.8 you will need around 1.4-1.45v
DDR Voltage: stock volts 1600 should be ok for 16GB, or maybe just use the default freq.
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
Lоad Line Calibration: Ultra High
VCCIO - Full phase control - enabled (16GB ram this will help)
VDRAM - Full phase control - enabled (Also for 16GB ram especially if your kit is high freq ram ~ 1866+)

That should be good and even more then that!


----------



## Decoman

@psyside

According to the manual, the IRQ assignments table seem to indicate that the 82583 one has its own IRQ channel (unless I am mistaken) and that the 82579 one are shared with the eSata port JMB362 controller.

I was wondering about this and I suspect that the 82583 one is the best to use. The manual does not (afaik) not seem to even indicate where this LAN port is, but I have to guess it is the LAN1, apparantly the one closest to the numerous audio ports on the back side according to the image on page 2-2 in the manual.

I am simply assuming that this board uses both, one for each port.


----------



## Dutambalu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Guys, what lan controller to use on this mobo? which is higher quallity?
> 
> VCCSA Voltage: (do not touch this)
> VCCIO Voltage: 1.1 (you got 16GB of ram so you will need at 1.100)
> CPU PLL Voltage: 1.75 (you might left it on default if you experience instability with this setting)
> Auto PLL Overvoltage: Enabled (enable only if your going lets say over 4.4Ghz)
> PCH Voltage: Auto
> VRM Switching frequency: 350 (manual)
> Vcore PWM/Duty Control: Extreme
> Vcore Phase Control: Extreme
> VRM Current Capability/Vcore Over-current protection : 130%
> CPU Multi 50 by all cores (you can set this to lets say 46 if you want 4.6, or 48 for 4.8)
> CPU BCLK: 100 ( do not touch this)
> *CPU voltage/vcore: depends of your CPU frequencie, if you got for lets say 4.6 you will need around 1.3vcore, if you go for 4.8 you will need around 1.4-1.45v*
> DDR Voltage: stock volts 1600 should be ok for 16GB, or maybe just use the default freq.
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> Lоad Line Calibration: Ultra High
> VCCIO - Full phase control - enabled (16GB ram this will help)
> VDRAM - Full phase control - enabled (Also for 16GB ram especially if your kit is high freq ram ~ 1866+)
> That should be good and even more then that!


I dont know how to change my voltage manually. When i try to change it, lets say .800, itll boot up at 1.114v.

Edit. nevermind. I got it, lol


----------



## Decoman

I learned that there is a new bios for the P67 Maximus IV Extreme motherboard (3208, dated 27. april): http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_IV_Extreme/#download

I think it's a bios for Ivy Bridge processors, though I won't consider it myself until people is flagging it safe to update to.


----------



## masuch

My experience:
I have already did it yesterday twice - BIOS told me to - seems to me no problems.
Some improvements in USB disks detection (even usb disk connected through express card (PCI-E slot) showed in BIOS - good news for me). Noticed better detection of hard disks in BIOS for marvell chipset - showed new one which before was not showed within BIOS POST.


----------



## masuch

forgot to mention that when I set up over-clocking for 4.6 GHz - and forgot set up some parameters in BIOS for memory - BIOS inform me: wrong OC and offer F1 to get into BIOS - I did not see this before - before that upgrade It was always freezes.

as well I am not 100 % sure but BIOS for my new ocz revodrive 3 seemed been upgraded


----------



## masuch

Hi,

I have installed pci-e express card bus port on motherboard maximus iv extreme (ubuntu precise 64 bit) but I could not find it on the list by lspci command. Is there any way how to find this device ?

Windows 7 64 bit has detected it like UMBus Enumerator device. (It works just fine - I used external usb disk to concect it through express card put into express card bus).

please any clue much appreciate it.
thank you,
kind regards,
Martin


----------



## ROG1

mm


----------



## McDown

Hey guys,
one of the stickers on my mobo (the one on the SATA ports) accidently got ripped when I was routing my cables. But another sticker on the back is fine. Would I have any problem if I need to RMA the board? Which sticker is the actual serial number?

P.S. Who the hell put stickers in such place?


----------



## JKad

After doing the update, I can't get the system to boot to my system disk. I used a lengthy bios update process found on an Asus site that of course included load optamized defaults, clear CMOS, etc. Nevertheless, I can't boot with the 3208 bios. I reverted to bios2 that still has the bios the board shipped with and it boots up without a problem. Of course, I can't get bios1 to load the older bios.
Any ideas on what I should check?
Secondly, how can I get bios1 that now has the 3208 bios to load an older bios?
Any help appreciated!


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> I have this board on the shelf until the weekend when I will get to use it in my case with a new cpu, memory and cpu cooler.
> I cannot help you with this issue, but I thought I should tell of something strange in the manual. The manual states that the usb 3.0 ports can only be used for data storage devices, which seem to imply no mouse and whatnot. Funnily enough, the complementary drawing actually indicate that a printer, mouse and scanner can be connected to those ports. Probably working anyway, I just am not familiar with your issue.
> I would try booting up with nothing in the usb 3.0 ports before installing windows, using the usb 2.0 ports instead (or adding a backplate for usb 2.0 with). Also, don't use the marvel sata port for boot harddrive. Maybe just use one of the the 4 intel sata 2 ports for starters.
> Someone suggested this on some other forum:
> "in order to solve all your problems once and for all : Install the provided usb extension plugs to a usb 2.0 port (these are located at the bottom of your board). Plug in your keyboard and mouse there."
> The manual show that the usb 3.0 ports have their own IRQ assignment, unless when using anything in pci-e slot #2, 3, 4 (the long red ones), then those are shared together. I guess this is because P67 does not have native support for usb 3.0.
> Could the four power switches on the upper right side be interfering with the usb 3.0 functionality?


I solved my USB issue buy reinstalling windows. Im not really surprised this fixed it since Im sure I have old USB 3.0 drivers installed from my previous mobo. But i did realize right after I started the installation that I read somewhere to try the dongle that comes with the mobo and plugs into the usb header on the bottom of the motherboard, but alas it was too late to try this quick fix.

On to a new problem; when I resume my computer from sleep my motherboard keeps the debug code "30" until I restart. The code is something to do with S3 sleep state. I also get very strange readings from various voltages on the motherboard, These voltages are being read through the ASUS PROBE program in the ASUS Suite. Anyone know whats up with this?


----------



## JKad

I have a similar issue after updating the bios to 3203. I have a single hd as my boot/system disk and 2 disk raid on both the intel and marvell controllers. I will try setting the Marvel OPROM to disabled and let you know if I get the same results.
Forgive me for a simplistic question but how do you update the bios for bios chip 2? I still have the bios in that chip that shipped with the board. If nothing else, I would like to update that to 1904 which has worked for a long time for me.
I have this issue out to some other boards and will post back if I learn anything more. Thanks for posting your quesiton and at least one solution.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forty-two*
> 
> I am having a problem with the latest driver (Maximus IV Extreme-Z BIOS 3203). After flashing the BIOS and and rebooting, I got this message:
> Reboot and Select proper Boot device
> or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key.
> I have 2 RAID 0 arrays on my system:
> 2 x Corsair Force Series GT 120GB 6Gb/s SSDs in RAID 0 connected to the Intel 6Gb/s controller.
> 2 x WD WD1002FAEX 1TB 6Gb/s HDDs in RAID 0 connected to the Marvell 6Gb/s controller.
> The SSD RAID 0 is the boot drive and has the O/S and programs. The HDD RAID 0 is for data.
> I made sure the boot order was correct and the BIOS was set up for RAID for both drives in the BIOS for the motherboard and controllers. Just like before installing the new BIOS. I still got the same message. I even got this message if I select to boot directly from the SSD array using boot override in the Boot Menu of the BIOS, or if I select the SSD array after pressing F8 during POST.
> It looked like no matter what I did, it was trying to boot from the Marvell RAID array instead of the Intel RAID array. So I took out the drives attached to the Marvel controller and it booted up fine. Put them back and no boot.
> Then came a big surprise. Just for the heck of it I set the Marvel Storage OPROM to [Disabled] in the Onboard Devices Configuration menu in BIOS. Suddenly everything boots fine and all the drives are recognized. Why should that make a difference? That setting is only supposed to control if you see the Marvell screen during POST. If I set it back to [Enabled] it won't boot.
> So now everything is working fine, but all of my benchmarks are lower for 3203 than 1004.
> So I tried to flash back to 1004 and I get a message that the 1004 BIOS structure is old and it won't load. In addition to flashing from USB, I have tried updating in BIOS, ASUS Update in the AI Suite, and BIOS updater in DOS. All have failed.
> During my 3203 troubleshooting, I copied 3203 onto both BIOS chips and can't flash back to 1004 on either one.
> Any suggestions?


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Guys, what lan controller to use on this mobo? which is higher quallity?
> 
> VCCSA Voltage: (do not touch this)
> VCCIO Voltage: 1.1 (you got 16GB of ram so you will need at 1.100)
> CPU PLL Voltage: 1.75 (you might left it on default if you experience instability with this setting)
> Auto PLL Overvoltage: Enabled (enable only if your going lets say over 4.4Ghz)
> PCH Voltage: Auto
> VRM Switching frequency: 350 (manual)
> Vcore PWM/Duty Control: Extreme
> Vcore Phase Control: Extreme
> VRM Current Capability/Vcore Over-current protection : 130%
> CPU Multi 50 by all cores (you can set this to lets say 46 if you want 4.6, or 48 for 4.8)
> CPU BCLK: 100 ( do not touch this)
> CPU voltage/vcore: depends of your CPU frequencie, if you got for lets say 4.6 you will need around 1.3vcore, if you go for 4.8 you will need around 1.4-1.45v
> DDR Voltage: stock volts 1600 should be ok for 16GB, or maybe just use the default freq.
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> Lоad Line Calibration: Ultra High
> VCCIO - Full phase control - enabled (16GB ram this will help)
> VDRAM - Full phase control - enabled (Also for 16GB ram especially if your kit is high freq ram ~ 1866+)
> That should be good and even more then that!


Sweet, then what i have been doing on my own tweaking is good! Ha! Nice post +rep !


----------



## HobieCat

I'm just curious if anyone here is using the MIVE P67 B3 with a 3570K or 3770K, and if so, which bios version are they using?


----------



## masuch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forty-two*
> 
> I am having a problem with the latest driver (Maximus IV Extreme-Z BIOS 3203). After flashing the BIOS and and rebooting, I got this message:
> Reboot and Select proper Boot device
> or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key.
> I have 2 RAID 0 arrays on my system:
> 2 x Corsair Force Series GT 120GB 6Gb/s SSDs in RAID 0 connected to the Intel 6Gb/s controller.
> 2 x WD WD1002FAEX 1TB 6Gb/s HDDs in RAID 0 connected to the Marvell 6Gb/s controller.
> The SSD RAID 0 is the boot drive and has the O/S and programs. The HDD RAID 0 is for data.
> I made sure the boot order was correct and the BIOS was set up for RAID for both drives in the BIOS for the motherboard and controllers. Just like before installing the new BIOS. I still got the same message. I even got this message if I select to boot directly from the SSD array using boot override in the Boot Menu of the BIOS, or if I select the SSD array after pressing F8 during POST.
> It looked like no matter what I did, it was trying to boot from the Marvell RAID array instead of the Intel RAID array. So I took out the drives attached to the Marvel controller and it booted up fine. Put them back and no boot.
> Then came a big surprise. Just for the heck of it I set the Marvel Storage OPROM to [Disabled] in the Onboard Devices Configuration menu in BIOS. Suddenly everything boots fine and all the drives are recognized. Why should that make a difference? That setting is only supposed to control if you see the Marvell screen during POST. If I set it back to [Enabled] it won't boot.
> So now everything is working fine, but all of my benchmarks are lower for 3203 than 1004.
> So I tried to flash back to 1004 and I get a message that the 1004 BIOS structure is old and it won't load. In addition to flashing from USB, I have tried updating in BIOS, ASUS Update in the AI Suite, and BIOS updater in DOS. All have failed.
> During my 3203 troubleshooting, I copied 3203 onto both BIOS chips and can't flash back to 1004 on either one.
> Any suggestions?


My experience - Marvel OPROM:
I have the same problem with OPROM but I have got 06 microcode loading error and computer just freeze. I have been testing this error for long time.
You are lucky that you have got even some error message.
I have been already reporting this error to ASUS technical support but they are so arrogant and ignorant that I do not believe they are going to do something about it.

I have quite big problem with detection of firewire PCI-E cards (have two) - it is completely not detectable and ASUS technical support just ignored it - as usually.


----------



## JKad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKad*
> 
> I have a similar issue after updating the bios to 3203. I have a single hd as my boot/system disk and 2 disk raid on both the intel and marvell controllers. I will try setting the Marvel OPROM to disabled and let you know if I get the same results.
> Forgive me for a simplistic question but how do you update the bios for bios chip 2? I still have the bios in that chip that shipped with the board. If nothing else, I would like to update that to 1904 which has worked for a long time for me.
> I have this issue out to some other boards and will post back if I learn anything more. Thanks for posting your quesiton and at least one solution.


Confirmed, disable the Marvel OPROM and I can boot to my system disk. enabled, I can't boot to my system disk. This is on a Maximus IV Extreme using bios 3208.


----------



## masuch

The problem with Marvel OPROM if enabled have caused unable to boot is from BIOS version 1409.


----------



## Decoman

I just updated to this motherboard, up from MSI P35 Platinum which served me well:

I bought an i7 2700k processor and sanded it together with a Noctua NH-D14 fan, however I found it very difficult to lap the heatsink, so I stopped half way through. At 0% cpu usage in Win7, the temps seem to be equal, e.g 40-40-40-40, making me believe that I have perhaps gotten a processor that is "better" than my old overclocked Q6600, that had wildly different core temperatures.

As I moved the MIVE board over to the case and started to fit things, I noticed that my custom cooled Radeon 5850 card with its R4 VRM cooler did not fit. I had to that that vrm heatsink off the graphics card so now the vrm's only have air blowing directly onto them with the Accelero Twin Turbo fan. I plan to keep it like this until I eh change my mind. Can't really afford a new graphics card and I can't be assed to take off the cooler and apply the rest of the supposed self adhesive heatsinks that came with the cooler.

Q: What usb 3.0 driver am I supposed to install?!?










Asus website has a 'NEC' driver and a 'Renesas' usb 3.0 driver on their support website, but I only installed the Renesas because trying to install the NEC one indicated that it would be an driver update, which seemed backwards and wrong. I found the usb 3.0 driver installatoin confusing when I did not know what drivers to install.

Btw, I used the ROG connect option on the back of the I/O plate with a fat 32 thumb drive toupdate one of the two bios chips to version 2302.


----------



## masuch

I am using the latest one version - no problem detected yet.


----------



## Decoman

Q: What has to be enabled in the bios to get my ram to run at 1600 MHz?

(Corsair Vengeance, CML8GX3M2A1600C9)

Iirc, the XMP profiles states 1600MHz, however the system (my 2302 bios is pretty much set to default values) is currently running at 1333MHz, just 18 hours after I put the new motherboard into the computer case.

I guess I am not sure if there is one way to set the 1600MHz, or if there are two ways. Preferably I would want to get the ram up to 1600 MHz without extensive tuning of the bios (at this point in time).


----------



## masuch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Q: What has to be enabled in the bios to get my ram to run at 1600 MHz?
> (Corsair Vengeance, CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
> Iirc, the XMP profiles states 1600MHz, however the system (my 2302 bios is pretty much set to default values) is currently running at 1333MHz, just 18 hours after I put the new motherboard into the computer case.
> I guess I am not sure if there is one way to set the 1600MHz, or if there are two ways. Preferably I would want to get the ram up to 1600 MHz without extensive tuning of the bios (at this point in time).


I had/have (but not in use now) the same memory modules as you have - I have set only memory frequency , DRAM timing control and DRAM voltage to 1.65 V and it was working properly for half a year (except one of modules has failed so I removed it (from 16Gbytes to 8 Gbytes) ) - have a look on youtube - there are a lot of hints for OC - main source for me for OC


----------



## Decoman

Ah, I eventually found a way to get the ram at 1600 MGz. I simply set "AI overclocking tuner" to "XMP" in the bios .

I have been having some fun with overclocking this night; a MIVE board with a lapped i7 2700k. It was the first time I ever had tried lapping. Lapping the cpu was straight forward, but the noctua cooler was awkward to lap, so I did not finish lapping the cooler. Perhaps the uneven surface together with the heavy weight made it awkward to slide across the 600 grit sandpaper.

1) Putting on 2x Noctua NF-F12 PWM fans on a NH-D14 cooler, running at 100% made for alot of noise, some kind of howling sound in my case, vibrating alot as well. At 50% the sound level is much better. I will probably switch back to older noctua fans in some combination unless I maybe learn to use the current ones better.

2) Auto Tuning ended up around a maximum of 103 x 45 where I got a BSOD (auto tuning never worked with x45 multiplier, tried it twice). Temps reached around 90 deg during that tuning test according to Core Temp. Memory clock seemed scale with the increase in bclk value (around 3%).

3) Stuck my hand inside case, but forgot the position of the top fan and the hand jerked back abit. Cut my hand at 8 places as the skin hit the edges of the rear fan exhaust hole (cut open by me with a nail clipper).

4) Using the 4.6 quick overclocking feature in the bios, I got 4.6 GHz easily with stable run in prime for lazy 10 min, but with high temps for default (auto) voltages (1.350 V).

5) Using the 4.2 quick overclocking feature in the bios, while reducing volt to 1.200, I ran prime for lazy 5 min, with temps in low seventies.

6) Using auto, x45, and 1.200 windows froze on loading.

7) Using auto, x45, and 1.250 windows loaded normally (ai suite II sensor show it as 1.262). Wonder if prime will make it crash. CPUPLL at 1.832
7.1) It did crash during a run with prime95, changing the cpupll up to 1.900 nor down to 1.55 did not seem to help.

8) Hyperthreading has been enabled from the very start.

9) Real Temp 3.70 says VID = 1.3461 *shrugs*

10) Will try Offsett Mode once I get an idea about how it works.









I think I will try reseating the cpu cooler and apply a little more paste, because I probably added too little I am afraid. Used a card to scrape most of it off, probably scraped off too much, but I am no expert so I am not sure..

The next morning..

11) I decided to take off the cpu cooler and relap it. By the looks of it, there had been too little thermal paste earlier. The cooler probably was not as flat as I wished either.

I used two pieces of glass in some elaborate configuration in my kitchen, to get an even slide to lap the cooler, as I taped sandpaper onto one of the glass surfaces and used it as a saw with short transversal motions against the cooler positioned towards the glass at a roughly 90 deg angle. I also used paper here and there for making the glass slide more easily and for adjusting offset heights, tape, a heavy object holding the first glass steady on the kitchen table, and basically 600 grit sandpaper.

I experimented with applying two stripes of thermal paste on the integrated heat sink, however I took it off after fully mounting the cooler as I suspected that it was not right. There was too much paste, the entire surface was covered. So I cleaned it all and applied two stripes again with less paste and just concluded that it was probably ok.

The day before, I had to lower clocks to 4GHz to get sensible temps while doing prime95, and after 7 min got max 72-75-72-69 deg C. After relapping, reseating, and reapplying paste on the cooler, reversing one fan, switching the two fans on the cooler, the temps dropped 9-10 deg C. So obviously things had improved.









I wonder if having mixed my various monitoring software is to blame for the patched "AI Suite I"' giving me a freak warning of 60 ish volt for VCCIO (I remember it as being a warning about the VCCIO volt), running 4GHz with prime for 5 minutes the first time. Did not happen on a second run of 7 min. Could this freak voltage warning be important?

12) I just learned that "offset mode" is preferable to "fixed" mode when overclocking, because with fixed mode the volt will stay the same even when speedsted reduces core clock, while offset mode reduces both volt and core clock with an idle processor. A danger with offset mode when offset volt is too large (set negative), there might not be enough volt for the cpu when speedstep downclocks the cpu. Saving both cpu wear and tear over time and saving electrical power. I got the impression that "load line calibration" was good for keeping the idle volt at a required minimum, though it increases temperatures, and that it works with the "negative" setting. Not sure why there could be a benefit for using the "positive" setting.

13.0) I put my new noctua fans back on, adding a third to the NH-D14 cooler: 2 x 120mm NF-F12 PWM+ 1 x 140mm NF-P14 FLX. I think I must have installed the fans wrong when I first started.

13) I have begun to learn a little about using the offset mode and I seem to have hit a limit, with the following being stable in prime95 for 5 min (heh):
*Updated: 2700k @ 4GHz, HT enabled, 1.128 - 1.136 V load (cpuz fluctuations) for 4GHz with prime95 & 0.840 V on idle 1.6 GHz, 61 max deg C*

Running 1.128 was stable in prime95 for over 12hours with in-place FFT's









14) Vcore was mostly 1.128 dipping into 1.136 on occasion earlier when running prime95 with in-place FFT's, but with "blend" settings later on the vcore increased to a steady 1.136.

15) I reseated the cooler again today and noticed that the screws on the mainboard bracket was a little loose and not as tight as I made them earlier. I guess I should take care not overtightening them. With this reseating of the cooler, I cut down from two stripes of paste to one. I also noticed I had put the paste onto the cooler and not the cpu all the other times. Temps should be a little better from now on.


----------



## Aaranu

Hey guys, after updating my bios to 3208 in perperation of my new 3770k, my debug led's give me a code of A0 (IDE initialization is started), Has anyone else gotten this code, or know anything about it?


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> I solved my USB issue buy reinstalling windows. Im not really surprised this fixed it since Im sure I have old USB 3.0 drivers installed from my previous mobo. But i did realize right after I started the installation that I read somewhere to try the dongle that comes with the mobo and plugs into the usb header on the bottom of the motherboard, but alas it was too late to try this quick fix.
> On to a new problem; when I resume my computer from sleep my motherboard keeps the debug code "30" until I restart. The code is something to do with S3 sleep state. I also get very strange readings from various voltages on the motherboard, These voltages are being read through the ASUS PROBE program in the ASUS Suite. Anyone know whats up with this?


How to completely fix USB issues.

1. Make sure you have the latest NEC Renesas 3.0 drivers, as well as latest Intel RST drivers, install them, with reboots etc.

2. Then go to control panel, power options, USB selective suspend - turn off!

3. Make sure your on latest BIOS or lets say 2302, version (load optimized defaults before! do not forget this) use the 



 in order to flash your BIOS, *its ALOT better and safer way to do it, then the regular one!

4. After you flash, make sure you go into BIOS ( dont boot yet into Windows!) load optimized defaults again, turn off pc, pull off power cable, press few times on the power button of your case, wait 1 minute, then plug the power cord again, turn on pc, and go into BIOS, load optimized defaults, and make sure before you actually boot to windows to set few more things into BIOS:

5. Make sure that HDD/SSD/Raid array is setup up as it should in advanced settings - SATA configuration (Raid or AHCI) into BIOS as well as setup your boot up drive as first into boot segment, if its changed to DVD-ROM change it to HDD/Raid/SSD (your installation- boot partition)*

6. Make sure that the controller for USB 2.0 devices, is selected as PCH instead of NEC in USB settings of the BIOS.

7. In APM settings, turn on wake by PCI-E, and wake by keyboard, save your BIOS settings and your done.

8. Whenever you reinstall windows, use the 2.0 ports instead of 3.0, same goes for BIOS flash etc if you don't use USB BIOS flashback method ( i highly recommend to)


----------



## Decoman

@psyside

Having had the new board for two days, I installed the lastest Intel RST drives, thinking I missed it (btw I had/have no issues with usb ports). I had some issues after that, but I think I fixed it.

I started getting a EA error (S3 Resume Boot Script Error), perhaps after enabling enable PCI-E in the APM setting and perhaps due to the aforementioned RST driver install. I noticed that I could not boot into windows 7, and that was perhaps because the booting sequence had changed somehow and I could not put my SSD OS drive back as booting device. Failing to boot into windows, I got a non documented error "DF" (not listed in manual).

So I shut it down, disconnected other SATA harddrives than my OS harddrive, cleared EPROM, reflashed the bios with rog connect on the back, cleared EPROM again, booted and loaded optimized defaults and now I can boot into windows again.

I noticed that when I booted into windows, there was a "installing new devices" popup for probably all my harddrives, that popup did not show when I installed the RST drives the first time. It took awhile for windows 7 to install them by the looks of it.

Hm, will reconnect the other harddrives and I guess I am good to go. Should I set PCI-E to enabled in APM settings again you think? I have no idea what this setting does, same with the wake on thing with the ps2 keyboard (I use a usb keyboard so I am a little confused).









Is the RST driver for raid? I installed it in case it was helpful for USB 3.0 functionality, which was my impression after reading your earlier post just above.


----------



## Decoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Hey guys, after updating my bios to 3208 in perperation of my new 3770k, my debug led's give me a code of A0 (IDE initialization is started), Has anyone else gotten this code, or know anything about it?


I have a 2700k with the 2302 bios, and iirc as I started up the very first time I got a A2 (IDE detect) before booting into bios. Apparantly, this was not important in any way and it went away later on.

I wonder if going from 2.x bios to 3.x bios necessitates that one flash the same bios twice in a row. Something I read, perhaps this is relevant for your machine. *shrugs* From some guy somewhere wrote somewhere, there was this idea of how the double flashing had to do with properly flashing to ME8. A couple of other guys on a forum had issues going to 3.x bios and fixed it by flashing their bios anew the second time around. Something to do with the error "reading failed" while using Ez Flash.


----------



## Decoman

Q: Does anyone know what the setting "disable usb 3.0 power management functions" in the Renesas usb 3.0 tool do?


----------



## ROG1

wow...


----------



## gsv883

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> I don't want to sound annoying, but if the problem here is limited to the timeframe of starting up the machine, couldn't you just use the front usb 2.0 ports for your mobile phone? Assuming you have a cabinet that has both usb 3.0 and 2.0 at the front. (I have two of each)


I've had this board for about 3 months now

You see, there's the problem, even if I could use the front USB 2.0 headers on my case, the fact that the USB 3.0 Ports are acting up would still bother me, call me OC, but the fact that something isn't working right on my rig just doesn't sit well with me. Don't get me wrong, I absolutely love and adore my MIVE (P67), it's just that I would want those USB Ports to work properly. I also tried that fix posted on newegg but it didn't work either.


----------



## gsv883

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsv883*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> I don't want to sound annoying, but if the problem here is limited to the timeframe of starting up the machine, couldn't you just use the front usb 2.0 ports for your mobile phone? Assuming you have a cabinet that has both usb 3.0 and 2.0 at the front. (I have two of each)
> 
> 
> 
> I've had this board for about 3 months now
> 
> You see, there's the problem, even if I could use the front USB 2.0 headers on my case, the fact that the USB 3.0 Ports are acting up would still bother me, call me OC, but the fact that something isn't working right on my rig just doesn't sit well with me. Don't get me wrong, I absolutely love and adore my MIVE (P67), it's just that I would want those USB Ports to work properly. I also tried that fix posted on newegg but it didn't work either.
Click to expand...

@Psyside
I'm currently using the 3208 BIOS, silly me, how do I make it so that my BIOS would be 2308, can I just install it or do I have to follow steps to revert my BIOS Version?


----------



## Decoman

@gsv883
I fully understand your attitude towards this and I believe I share the same attitude about wanting things having to work as expected.









I think you mean the 2302 bios. Lol I too started to write "2308" after learning about the 3208 bios update. It might have been mentioned already, but from what I read on other forums, the update from 2.x to 3.x necessitates a two stage bios flashing, where the flashing would occur twice if it naturally reboots after the initial flashing. Presumably limited to the use of the flash tools from inside the bios and not the quick ROG flashback feature on the back of the case, not sure how updating to 3208 would work with that, if that is even possible.

I have myself have not updated to the 3208 bios from the older 2302 bios, so I have no first hand experience on it. I might never update to 3208, if it only improves Ivy Bridge performance, since I have a 2700k Sandy Bridge processor. I am guessing that going to 3208 will not be any improvement for me.

Else you should have a two EPROM/bios chips, and if you never switched between the two, I think you can simply make the switch and update the old flash up to 2302, instead of going further with the presumably fully updated 3208 bios on the first bios chip.


----------



## Decoman

If anyone know how the fan controls work in the bios for this board, I have a few questions that I want to ask.

Update: Nevermind the disappearing fans, this issue seem to have been fixed.

Not sure what to think about the one fan that sometimes do not start up on boot. I have now disabled the fan controls in the bios, but I have also used the Fan software with AI Suite II, and hm well if I am unlucky then these two control options are basicly the same. The idea was to preferably have all spin up normally on boot, and then the software could kick in on loading windows, so that the speed is reduced.

Not too happy about the fan control but I will have to see how it works out.

I rearranged the fans, so that I could use the software with AI Suite II. The software apparanly only allows control of "cpu fan" and "chassis fan", thus not the "opt" fans. Moving my other cpu fans onto the "chassis" fan headers allowed for the software to control them in windows.

I use a non-admin account together with the admin one, and I am annoyed by how the AI Suite II pops up on every boot asking for admin password. I have UAC enabled and was hoping software could be set to run automatically. Though in my experience I don't want to get my hopes up. For example, I never figures out how to any cpu or temp monitoring software to run on auto with the UAC enabled. Mighty annoying.


----------



## Decoman

<-- Is upset and confused about the lack of information about the proper reading of cpu's for determining safe operating temperatures.

I did find this webpage which seem to clear up some aspects of it all: http://www.techreaction.net/2009/10/14/guide-to-understanding-intel-temperatures/


----------



## bluefire808

So i finally got AI Suite II installed and hooked my 3 fans that run at 2,000rpm's ( back cause exhaust, 3rd fan on my NH- D14 and bottom case intake fan ). If i choose silent mode under fan Xpert they drop to 1,100-1,200rmp range and my pc is barely louder than my GF's lap top. I can also just dissable the fan controle when i want to do some seriously intense CPU things but in normal gaming and such ill never nead too. Im so glad i read about Fan Xpert in these forums. Thank you so much guys. I cant beleive i have a damn near silent pc now. Its terrific! Also thanks Asus for making the Maximus Extreme IV so versitile with hardware and software!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jojobis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzorro*
> 
> my new setup


Wow 







nice setup duke..


----------



## Zan30

Hi guys i really need your help on this one i just flashed my bios with the new 3208 bios from the bios flash utility so i done it all right but my ez mode has gone from the bios and it only boots in to advanced mode & the other thing is this flashing the bios i'm getting a A0 error on the board now this id not there when i switch to bios two on the board .has any one any thought s .


----------



## Decoman

For what it is worth, I wouldn't worry about an A0 indication. Means "IDE initialization starting" or something. Had it myself I think the time I set up my computer with this new mainboard.


----------



## 7tronic

Hi,

I borked my mobo earlier, and I have the opportunity to get a second hand Asus Maximus IV Extreme for a good price.
Thing is it's been running an i7 2600k @ 5.0 Ghz on air for a month, does that sound like it would be detrimental to the board in any way?

Please forgive this cheeky post, thanks guys.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> For what it is worth, I wouldn't worry about an A0 indication. Means "IDE initialization starting" or something. Had it myself I think the time I set up my computer with this new mainboard.


I thought A0 was the new AA, I read that somewhere on the ROG board.


----------



## ugotd8

I'm calling this stable, over 3 days straight folding bigadv units with an H80+AP15s:


----------



## Decoman

I recently fitted 3 x NF-P14 fans on my cooler for which I bought a three way Y split powercable and this works nicely and the power requrement should be well within the allowed range (1A for the cpu header). I am ofc assuming the rest of the fan headers also have a 1A limit.

I could not get the cpu fan header to toggle speed at all with my three pin fans, however the bios fan control works when I connect to one of the chassis fan headers.

I have so far had no issues with the USB 3.0 ports and I am mightly pleased with that. Currently only my USB DAC is connected to one of my USB 3.0 ports. The keyboard and mouse are plugged into the spare USB 2 port hub thingy that came with the motherboard (is connected to one of the 10 pin internal USB 2 headers).


----------



## yuhaowu

Need someone to help me out here. I recently bought a brand new Extreme-Z version of this board but haven't got a CPU yet. So am I able to just buy an Ivy bridge and install it into this mobo out of the box? Or do I need a sandy bridge CPU to update the bios THEN install an Ivy bridge?
Thank you


----------



## Decoman

@yuhaowu
I can't speak for the newer Z version, but the older P67 version has a 'bios flashback' option, where one can flash the bios without having a cpu, gfxcard or anything connected to the mainboard (except the powersupply, which is needed). I am guessing that the Z version has this bios flashback option as well.

I am not sure if the bios flashback is appropriate for all bios upgrades (going from 2.xx bios to 3.xx bios). Who knows, maybe it is or maybe it isn't. Perhaps the flashing tools in the bios menu on boot is needed?

Perhaps others can be helpful in adding some information here.


----------



## yuhaowu

Ill give that a try when I get my power supply. Can anyone else confirm this?
Thanks


----------



## sockpirate

BSOD while wayching youtube videos? What is going on here? I have more than enough voltage for my clock, just running a measley 4.5ghz on my 2600k @1.38v (i know my chip sucks) but what the F?!

Running 1409 Bios.

It only happened this morning first in a long time, of course got the x24 error code.


----------



## chevy350

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> @yuhaowu
> I can't speak for the newer Z version, but the older P67 version has a 'bios flashback' option, where one can flash the bios without having a cpu, gfxcard or anything connected to the mainboard (except the powersupply, which is needed). I am guessing that the Z version has this bios flashback option as well.
> I am not sure if the bios flashback is appropriate for all bios upgrades (going from 2.xx bios to 3.xx bios). Who knows, maybe it is or maybe it isn't. Perhaps the flashing tools in the bios menu on boot is needed?
> Perhaps others can be helpful in adding some information here.


I have seen a few post's where people have been able to use the ROG Connect USB port on rear I/O to flashback to 2xxx series but I was unable to after flashing to 3xxx series, just glad 3304 solved my issues.


----------



## Zan30

His guys i'm a bit puzzled and was hope some could help out with this. i have a Asus Maximus IV Extreme p67 rev3 board can any help by explaining will this board be ok with ivy and pci e3.0 and what is the difference with a p67 board and a new ivy board


----------



## Decoman

I will want to be careful in being overly confident in answering here, but I am left with the impression that using a 2.xx bios for Ivy bridge cpu will currently (unless it changed very recently) limit overclocking severely.

Something to do with needing a 3.xx bios that also is relevant for eh unlocking the overclocking capabilities of an Ivy bridge cpu. I feel silly writing about this, because I have no personal experience about this myseld, just stuff I have read about. A bios that simply supports Ivy bridge cpu on a P67 motherboard will simply allow you to use the cpu, but without the overclocking capabilities until a new bios is made. AFAIK.

So using an Ivy Bridge cpu with P67 motherboard seem, eh risky imo. Don't know if new bios will be made. Perhaps someone that is more updated about this issue can enlighten you about this.

Hmm, else a newer motherboard will have "native" usb 3.0 support (and other things I guess). I think I read that with P67, USB 3.0 functionality goes through PCI channels or something like that. *shrugs*


----------



## ROG1

hai...


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuhaowu*
> 
> Need someone to help me out here. I recently bought a brand new Extreme-Z version of this board but haven't got a CPU yet. So am I able to just buy an Ivy bridge and install it into this mobo out of the box? Or do I need a sandy bridge CPU to update the bios THEN install an Ivy bridge?
> Thank you


You can, but dont use 3xxx BIOS, 2xxx BIOS revisions work fine with USB BIOS flashback as far as i know, but im not sure.

Anyway, get the mobo going, then you can reflash with ez flash metod to 3xxx BIOS.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROG1*
> 
> hai... i just update my m4e-z from 902 to new bios 3203
> after reboot my mobo code is A0....not AA anyone khow about this?


I think A0 is the new AA. I read something like that on the ROG forums. FWIW, I updated the BIOS on mine before the Chimp Challenge and folded for ten days straight without an issue, the BIOS code was A0 the whole time.


----------



## MooCwzRck

Does anyone have any idea how to turn off all the motherboard lights on this motherboard? I did it last year and I can't remember how, and the motherboard reset after a surge and went back to stock. I am talking about all the LED's, and WHILE its running. I have the energy mode to where the lights turn off when I shut down. I have the ROG logo in the middle off as well, but I want the debug LED, the start and reset button leds, etc off, and I cant find for the life of me how I did it before.


----------



## sniperpowa

I believe you turn them off in the bios. I've seen the option but forget exactly where its at.


----------



## MooCwzRck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> I believe you turn them off in the bios. I've seen the option but forget exactly where its at.


lol thats what I am trying to find out, I am pretty sure its in the bios somewhere but I couldn't find it. All I could find was the option to turn off all the lights when I shut down the system. I want it to do the same when I have the system on.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooCwzRck*
> 
> lol thats what I am trying to find out, I am pretty sure its in the bios somewhere but I couldn't find it. All I could find was the option to turn off all the lights when I shut down the system. I want it to do the same when I have the system on.


IIRC, you can't turn off ALL the lights, I think the LED for disk activity can't be changed. I remember a page in BIOS where there was a "voltminder LED" option. The others that can be changed are there too on that page.


----------



## Alfaa

Hey, this has probably been discussed before but: Has anyone had any problems running RevoDrives (the PCI-e SSDs) on the M4E? My friend and I (Ive got an M4E and he has an M4E-z) both had problems with regards to IOPS and transfer speeds. We RMAed the drive, but OCZ said it was ok and sent it back. He, however, is having the same damn problem again (I never got to test it in my pc the second time around).


----------



## sockpirate

Just tried flashing my BIOS to the latest 3208 and yeah...it kinda bricked that BIOS, and now i am unable to boot out of that BIOS...luckily the other one still works but yeah....pulled battery, and did the clear cmos jumpers etc. thing is still bricked. Any solutions to this ? I cant even enter the BIOS on that specific one.


----------



## Alfaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Just tried flashing my BIOS to the latest 3208 and yeah...it kinda bricked that BIOS, and now i am unable to boot out of that BIOS...luckily the other one still works but yeah....pulled battery, and did the clear cmos jumpers etc. thing is still bricked. Any solutions to this ? I cant even enter the BIOS on that specific one.


Im pretty sure you can do a "bios flashback" on that BIOS. It basically clones the BIOS on the chip you have selected to the other chip. At least, thats what I think it does...


----------



## auto

Did you flash the bios twice ? (Please update Bios twice when update from previous Bios version, then need CLRTC) I read that the new bios needs to update a file on the second flash. I don't know if i would try unless you could flash back the bios. Some people are flashing the 3208 to both and bricking the system and needing a new chip.


----------



## sockpirate

This is a dang nightmare, i followed the instructions on how to properly instal 3208 and still having so many problems....for instance now my Xfire is not working, the mobo wont even identify my second card, and i am not able to overclock past the 34 multi...and to top it off no settings save and it takes sooooo long for the my rig to start back up and boot into windows it literally takes almost 5 minutes....

I set the board up for advanced RMA hopefully i will hear from Asus soon to get the new board sent out to me...


----------



## sockpirate

this has turned into a nightmare...both seem corrupt now....only recognizing one Gpu, can't save any settings in bios, won't let me even boot anything higher than stock...reboots take forever and sometimes require multiple restart. Both bios are on 3209 which is just as bad as 3208.

is there any way at all to flash to an older shipping bios ? at this point i just want a working bios. as far as i can see there is no supported way to revert once at a newer bios.....Ughhhh


----------



## Decoman

You should have stuck with only upgrading the one of the board's two eprom chips.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> You should have stuck with only upgrading the one of the board's two eprom chips.


Yeah id didnt do it on purpose







i was trying to use the flashback where it copies the bios of your choice to the other chip...i accidentally just set it to copy both chips the the 3208







much to my horror of course....like i said i am able to get into windows on both BIOS chips now, but restarts are completely slow and take forever, and i cant save any settings and only 1 of my pcie lanes is active.

There only seems to be ways to flash UP not flash DOWN....

Would it be possible to set the bios to boot into CD and try and update the BIOS that way? Or set to boot from a fat32 USB with an older BIOS in the root? I am guessing it wont work simply because you can only flash up and not down.


----------



## Decoman

Perhaps it is possible to reflash the bios emprom chip(s) if using the bios tools instead of relying on the automatic flashback solution? I would check that out. Unfortunately, I have no experience or knowledge beyond using the flashback feature.

I flashed my board to the latest 2.xx bios before putting on the cpu and the other hardware (unless I remember it wrong).


----------



## auto

This is from the asus official forum. [email protected]
TeamROG ADMIN
Join Date
Apr 2011
Location
ASUS North America
Posts
1,679

P67/Z68 32** Ivy Bridge BIOS Update procedure
To update to UEFI build 3202:

Ensure system is 100% stable before flashing! Do not perform this update on an overclocked system, set defaults and ensure 100% stability before commencing.

1) Flash from EZ Flash 2 (this is important, do not use any other method of flashing!) using a FAT32 formatted USB drive. Make sure you flash from EZ Flash 2 only and NOT Windows!

2) You will need to let the system flash twice. Flash the first time, when the flash completes follow the onscreen prompt to reboot.

3) Second flash will commence when the board re-BOOTs, should find the file automatically and flash it (this flash wil update the ME fw while the first flash updates UEFI).

4) After the second flash completes, follow the onscreen prompts, power down the system at mains (AC) and clear CMOS (Clear RTC) for 5 seconds before using the system again.

this looks to be the procedure for any 32xx series bios flash .


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auto*
> 
> This is from the asus official forum. [email protected]
> TeamROG ADMIN
> Join Date
> Apr 2011
> Location
> ASUS North America
> Posts
> 1,679
> 
> P67/Z68 32** Ivy Bridge BIOS Update procedure
> To update to UEFI build 3202:
> 
> Ensure system is 100% stable before flashing! Do not perform this update on an overclocked system, set defaults and ensure 100% stability before commencing.
> 
> 1) Flash from EZ Flash 2 (this is important, do not use any other method of flashing!) using a FAT32 formatted USB drive. Make sure you flash from EZ Flash 2 only and NOT Windows!
> 
> 2) You will need to let the system flash twice. Flash the first time, when the flash completes follow the onscreen prompt to reboot.
> 
> 3) Second flash will commence when the board re-BOOTs, should find the file automatically and flash it (this flash wil update the ME fw while the first flash updates UEFI).
> 
> 4) After the second flash completes, follow the onscreen prompts, power down the system at mains (AC) and clear CMOS (Clear RTC) for 5 seconds before using the system again.
> 
> this looks to be the procedure for any 32xx series bios flash .


Excellent post and very well put the only thing I would add is to set optimized defaults before step 1 and after step 4 or Step 5 followed by Step 6 setting up you personal settings and boot device using F10 to save and exit the changes each time. It may sound redundant but you'd be surprised how many never think to do it. Perfect advice there thanks for sharing! +1 your rep


----------



## andom

Hello,

I bought a new case and simply moved all my hardware into it. Now, for some reason, the computer turns on but does not show a display. The LEDs on the top-right corner reads "2E". Does anyone have a solution to this?

I didn't change anything aside from placing a second gtx 680 in and changing the case.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Alfaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andom*
> 
> Hello,
> I bought a new case and simply moved all my hardware into it. Now, for some reason, the computer turns on but does not show a display. The LEDs on the top-right corner reads "2E". Does anyone have a solution to this?
> I didn't change anything aside from placing a second gtx 680 in and changing the case.
> Any help would be appreciated!


Error "2E" is a memory initialization error. Check if all your RAM is seated correctly. If that doesnt work, test em one at a time.


----------



## andom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alfaa*
> 
> Error "2E" is a memory initialization error. Check if all your RAM is seated correctly. If that doesnt work, test em one at a time.


Tested all of the slots on each stick individually - no luck.


----------



## Alfaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andom*
> 
> Tested all of the slots on each stick individually - no luck.


I dont know what to tell you. Is this the exact same RAM you had in it before? I dont know, but a BIOS reset *might* help.


----------



## Decoman

I once had an memory issue on boot with an older motherboard and from what I could tell, the failed POST was apparantly caused by some plastic (black spot, assumed to be plastic) that somehow had been stuck onto one of the tiny gold teeth on one of the memory modues.


----------



## auto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andom*
> 
> Hello,
> I bought a new case and simply moved all my hardware into it. Now, for some reason, the computer turns on but does not show a display. The LEDs on the top-right corner reads "2E". Does anyone have a solution to this?
> I didn't change anything aside from placing a second gtx 680 in and changing the case.
> Any help would be appreciated!


Check the plus 4/8 extra power connector is plugged in solid. I had a case that sometimes worked it loose causing unstable boot.
Also take out the new video card it may be bad or the power supply may not be strong enough.
Did you try the outputs of both cards?.
I only do one thing at a time because it simplify s trouble shooting. like new case then test system then new card.
One more thing the Maximus IV Extreme has switches to turn off PCIE lanes for debugging .


----------



## andom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auto*
> 
> Check the plus 4/8 extra power connector is plugged in solid. I had a case that sometimes worked it loose causing unstable boot.
> Also take out the new video card it may be bad or the power supply may not be strong enough.
> Did you try the outputs of both cards?.
> I only do one thing at a time because it simplify s trouble shooting. like new case then test system then new card.
> One more thing the Maximus IV Extreme has switches to turn off PCIE lanes for debugging .


Checked all the connections - they're fine.

Perhaps my RAM is the issue? It would explain all the weird BSODs and crashing I get when IT was working? Hm.

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=54963&promoid=1035
That is the RAM I'm using.


----------



## andom

Okay, I updated the bios through ROG Connect and flashback (amazing feature); however, instead of getting error code "2E", I am now getting "55".

Tried with different RAM - no luck. I guess it's time to RMA the mobo.


----------



## Alfaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andom*
> 
> Okay, I updated the bios through ROG Connect and flashback (amazing feature); however, instead of getting error code "2E", I am now getting "55".
> Tried with different RAM - no luck. I guess it's time to RMA the mobo.


"55" is as quoted from the manual "Memory not installed." This is obvously a memory problem, at least we know that much. You are sure that you tried _every_ slot with _every_ stick? Check the slots and look for dust or derbris. What voltage does your memory require? Could it be that its unstable at stock voltage?


----------



## andom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alfaa*
> 
> "55" is as quoted from the manual "Memory not installed." This is obvously a memory problem, at least we know that much. You are sure that you tried _every_ slot with _every_ stick? Check the slots and look for dust or derbris. What voltage does your memory require? Could it be that its unstable at stock voltage?


One of them uses 1.5 and the other 1.65. I tried to increase the voltage through ROG connect, but no luck.

I also used compressed air on the ram slots and no luck either.


----------



## auto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andom*
> 
> One of them uses 1.5 and the other 1.65. I tried to increase the voltage through ROG connect, but no luck.
> I also used compressed air on the ram slots and no luck either.


First if the memory sticks have different voltages then they cant be a matched pair. that is probably why you had random BSOD when the system was working. Memory on the compatibility list is best .The newest list is on the ASUS web site. Post the memory s model numbers so i can look up the specks of the two sticks. Chapter 1 page 6 of the manual describes the Mem OK feature. It may work as the system used to work before. Chapter 2 page 17 shows the go button also the bios button to chouse which bios to boot from. DO NOT FLASH BIOS AGAIN UNLESS SYSTEM IS WORKING AN ONLY TO FIX A PROBLEM. I would try only one stick at a time especially If they don't match.


----------



## andom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auto*
> 
> First if the memory sticks have different voltages then they cant be a matched pair. that is probably why you had random BSOD when the system was working. Memory on the compatibility list is best .The newest list is on the ASUS web site. Post the memory s model numbers so i can look up the specks of the two sticks. Chapter 1 page 6 of the manual describes the Mem OK feature. It may work as the system used to work before. Chapter 2 page 17 shows the go button also the bios button to chouse which bios to boot from. DO NOT FLASH BIOS AGAIN UNLESS SYSTEM IS WORKING AN ONLY TO FIX A PROBLEM. I would try only one stick at a time especially If they don't match.


I wasn't mixing the ram; I used two different pairs. One pair spec'd at 1.5 and the other at 1.65.

The extra pair that I used today was this: http://canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=24_311_312_612&item_id=037767

The other one I posted above


----------



## Silverlake

@andom

Why don't you try to unplug the pair RAM with 1.65 V. And see whether It can boot up.
The recommended SB board on RAM is 1.5 V. Even though its OK to raise the voltage to 1.65, I do think It might cause instability if you use 2 different pairs RAM.


----------



## Draake187

ok i know there are probably other threads where this should be posted but i been looking for a solution for my problem for days now and just keep getting the same problem....here's what i did...useing Asus suite i wanted to update my bios to the latest version everthing seemed to be going fine upon the restart the computer never booted past bios ever again..i know corrupt bios but i get to the screen where is has all your system information and at the bottom it says it needs to run asus update 1 more time to complete thats good and dandy but i can't the damn thing to the windows home screen. and ofcourse not thinking i didn't backup my old bios onto a flash drive doesn't that make the flashback via ROG useless? i actually remember saving the updated bios ROM file in Mydocuments but when i use the EZ flash utility and update the bios from there it restarts and then boots up with 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99..and so forth and i have to ctrl+alt DEL. im at a standstill and am now reaching out for help on the situation. currently says im in version 3208 which is what i attempted to update to because it seemed the most recent. i'd love to be able to just go back to previous version i was useing. also...overclocking this mobo i have had nothing but unstable problems useing the basic OC software tools the mobo comes with. the pc will never boot past bios i always have to reset CMOS to get it working again back to defaults. but thats another story i'd like to just get up and running again thank you.

current setup
i 2700k
Asus 7970
16g g.skill ripjaw 2133
h70 corsair liquid cooler


----------



## auto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draake187*
> 
> ok i know there are probably other threads where this should be posted but i been looking for a solution for my problem for days now and just keep getting the same problem....here's what i did...useing Asus suite i wanted to update my bios to the latest version everthing seemed to be going fine upon the restart the computer never booted past bios ever again..i know corrupt bios but i get to the screen where is has all your system information and at the bottom it says it needs to run asus update 1 more time to complete thats good and dandy but i can't the damn thing to the windows home screen. and ofcourse not thinking i didn't backup my old bios onto a flash drive doesn't that make the flashback via ROG useless? i actually remember saving the updated bios ROM file in Mydocuments but when i use the EZ flash utility and update the bios from there it restarts and then boots up with 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99..and so forth and i have to ctrl+alt DEL. im at a standstill and am now reaching out for help on the situation. currently says im in version 3208 which is what i attempted to update to because it seemed the most recent. i'd love to be able to just go back to previous version i was useing. also...overclocking this mobo i have had nothing but unstable problems useing the basic OC software tools the mobo comes with. the pc will never boot past bios i always have to reset CMOS to get it working again back to defaults. but thats another story i'd like to just get up and running again thank you.
> current setup
> i 2700k
> Asus 7970
> 16g g.skill ripjaw 2133
> h70 corsair liquid cooler


If you have the Maximus extreme IV then it has duel bios. There is a switch to chose witch bios to boot from by the two bios ROM chips. in the manual chapter 2 page 2 is a diagram and it is #17 on page 3. I'm not going near BIOS 3208 it seems mostly for Ivy Bridge and people are having to many problems flashing it. Only update if you really need it to fix problem . I posted a few posts ago a copy on how to flash bios 3208 but It should apply to any flash. That is all i am going to say about helping because this flash makes me crazy.


----------



## Draake187

i changed to bios 2 the LED moved as it should but it still says version 3208 is there any other ways around this? any way to boot safe mode so i can get the correct bios onto a flash drive?


----------



## Alfaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draake187*
> 
> ok i know there are probably other threads where this should be posted but i been looking for a solution for my problem for days now and just keep getting the same problem....here's what i did...useing Asus suite i wanted to update my bios to the latest version everthing seemed to be going fine upon the restart the computer never booted past bios ever again..i know corrupt bios but i get to the screen where is has all your system information and at the bottom it says it needs to run asus update 1 more time to complete thats good and dandy but i can't the damn thing to the windows home screen. and ofcourse not thinking i didn't backup my old bios onto a flash drive doesn't that make the flashback via ROG useless? i actually remember saving the updated bios ROM file in Mydocuments but when i use the EZ flash utility and update the bios from there it restarts and then boots up with 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99..and so forth and i have to ctrl+alt DEL. im at a standstill and am now reaching out for help on the situation. currently says im in version 3208 which is what i attempted to update to because it seemed the most recent. i'd love to be able to just go back to previous version i was useing. also...overclocking this mobo i have had nothing but unstable problems useing the basic OC software tools the mobo comes with. the pc will never boot past bios i always have to reset CMOS to get it working again back to defaults. but thats another story i'd like to just get up and running again thank you.
> current setup
> i 2700k
> Asus 7970
> 16g g.skill ripjaw 2133
> h70 corsair liquid cooler


It was very important to read the following before attempting a BIOS flash. You *might* have bricked your board if you did it the wrong way:
Quote:


> P67/Z68 32** Ivy Bridge BIOS Update procedure
> To update to UEFI build 3202:
> 
> Ensure system is 100% stable before flashing! Do not perform this update on an overclocked system, set defaults and ensure 100% stability before commencing.
> 
> 1) Flash from EZ Flash 2 (this is important, do not use any other method of flashing!) using a FAT32 formatted USB drive. Make sure you flash from EZ Flash 2 only and NOT Windows!
> 
> 2) You will need to let the system flash twice. Flash the first time, when the flash completes follow the onscreen prompt to reboot.
> 
> 3) Second flash will commence when the board re-BOOTs, should find the file automatically and flash it (this flash wil update the ME fw while the first flash updates UEFI).
> 
> 4) After the second flash completes, follow the onscreen prompts, power down the system at mains (AC) and clear CMOS (Clear RTC) for 5 seconds before using the system again.
> 
> this looks to be the procedure for any 32xx series bios flash .


----------



## Zan30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alfaa*
> 
> It was very important to read the following before attempting a BIOS flash. You *might* have bricked your board if you did it the wrong way:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> P67/Z68 32** Ivy Bridge BIOS Update procedure
> To update to UEFI build 3202:
> Ensure system is 100% stable before flashing! Do not perform this update on an overclocked system, set defaults and ensure 100% stability before commencing.
> 1) Flash from EZ Flash 2 (this is important, do not use any other method of flashing!) using a FAT32 formatted USB drive. Make sure you flash from EZ Flash 2 only and NOT Windows!
> 2) You will need to let the system flash twice. Flash the first time, when the flash completes follow the onscreen prompt to reboot.
> 3) Second flash will commence when the board re-BOOTs, should find the file automatically and flash it (this flash wil update the ME fw while the first flash updates UEFI).
> 4) After the second flash completes, follow the onscreen prompts, power down the system at mains (AC) and clear CMOS (Clear RTC) for 5 seconds before using the system again.
> this looks to be the procedure for any 32xx series bios flash .
Click to expand...

ok i have the p67 version and have updated the bios to the new one but a few things are not right

1/ I'm getting a post code of A0
2/ the ez menu has gone and i,m only left with the advanced menu

any help would be good


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zan30*
> 
> ok i have the p67 version and have updated the bios to the new one but a few things are not right
> 1/ I'm getting a post code of A0
> 2/ the ez menu has gone and i,m only left with the advanced menu
> any help would be good


We have come to the conclusion that the A0 code is normal, dont worry about it. Not sure about the ez menu though.


----------



## Zan30

This is the option i have missing from the the update .


----------



## jsz3us

I just got the Asus Maximus IV Extreme. I hooked everything up and made sure all the connections are tight and there is nothing lose. I turn the computer on and there is no video, and the debug display show "2E" with according to the manual is "memory initialization". This is the memory that I have http://gskill.com/products.php?index=355. I called tech support and they told me that I needed new ram that was on the QVL. as seen on the gskill website, my RAM should work. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## andom

RMA'd my old motherboard; got my new one.

Still error 55 and can't get display.

Not sure what to do anymore.


----------



## andom

Okay, the guy over the phone said to swap my RAM for one in the QVL vendor list. Should I do this? And which one should I get?


----------



## jsz3us

The tech support guy told me the same thing. I just ordered more ram from the QVL and it should be here tomorrow. I was just reading the manual there is a "MemOK" feature on the board. It is the "go button" hit that button before post and see what happens. I would guess, turn it on and hit that button as fast as possible. I am going to test that when I get home. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## andom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsz3us*
> 
> The tech support guy told me the same thing. I just ordered more ram from the QVL and it should be here tomorrow. I was just reading the manual there is a "MemOK" feature on the board. It is the "go button" hit that button before post and see what happens. I would guess, turn it on and hit that button as fast as possible. I am going to test that when I get home. I will keep everyone posted.


Which one did you buy?


----------



## jsz3us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andom*
> 
> Which one did you buy?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231518

When I was on the phone with them, that said as long as the model number matches the QVL, it is good to go.

The RAM I have is F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL

The RAM i ordered is F3-17000CL9D-8GBSR

Both F3-12800CL9D and F3-17000CL9D are on the list. the only difference is the last part of the model number. In speaking with tech support, that lase part of the model number does not matter. To ensure that the ram will work for your motherboard, go to the manufactures website and look up your motherboard and it will list the RAM that will work with it. Here is the g-skill site with the ram that will work for the Asus Maximus IV Extreme. http://www.gskill.com/configurator2.php?pid=2&search2=bWF4aW11cyBpdiBleHRyZW1l&model=1373

Why the RAM I have didnt work is beyond me.


----------



## andom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsz3us*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231518
> When I was on the phone with them, that said as long as the model number matches the QVL, it is good to go.
> The RAM I have is F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL
> The RAM i ordered is F3-17000CL9D-8GBSR
> Both F3-12800CL9D and F3-17000CL9D are on the list. the only difference is the last part of the model number. In speaking with tech support, that lase part of the model number does not matter. To ensure that the ram will work for your motherboard, go to the manufactures website and look up your motherboard and it will list the RAM that will work with it. Here is the g-skill site with the ram that will work for the Asus Maximus IV Extreme. http://www.gskill.com/configurator2.php?pid=2&search2=bWF4aW11cyBpdiBleHRyZW1l&model=1373
> Why the RAM I have didnt work is beyond me.


Strange.

I have F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR and it does not work with my board. It gives error 55.

The model that I have is listed on the link you gave me.


----------



## jsz3us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andom*
> 
> Strange.
> I have F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR and it does not work with my board. It gives error 55.
> The model that I have is listed on the link you gave me.


Their tech support is not the best, the one guy even hung up on me. Their QVL is terrible because most are giving examples for 4gb. Most people run 8GB and they should have those available. So far I am not happy with the board or service but its only been a day. I just don't want to take my rig all apart again just to send the board back. All I want is an answer..Is that to much to ask from their tech support?

I am going to try the "MemOK" feature when I get home. According to its description, it should work.

"SHOULD" being the key word.


----------



## wermad

Any one know if shutting off two of the pcie 16x slots will force 16x/16x on the two remaining slots? I'm thinking of upgrading my gpu(s) to a couple of 6990s if price start falling in the next few months. My current setup is pushing hard in Surround.


----------



## jsz3us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsz3us*
> 
> Their tech support is not the best, the one guy even hung up on me. Their QVL is terrible because most are giving examples for 4gb. Most people run 8GB and they should have those available. So far I am not happy with the board or service but its only been a day. I just don't want to take my rig all apart again just to send the board back. All I want is an answer..Is that to much to ask from their tech support?
> I am going to try the "MemOK" feature when I get home. According to its description, it should work.
> "SHOULD" being the key word.


So I pulled a rookie mistake. I did not have the RAM seated all the way. This is my first motherboard with the clips only being on one side. Make sure you have the ram seated correctly.


----------



## andom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsz3us*
> 
> So I pulled a rookie mistake. I did not have the RAM seated all the way. This is my first motherboard with the clips only being on one side. Make sure you have the ram seated correctly.


Glad it sorted out your issue.

I've done that, and no luck. For now, I put my old motherboard back in. I'm tired of dealing with ASUS and I'm going to beg for a refund.


----------



## jsz3us

I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Silverlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Any one know if shutting off two of the pcie 16x slots will force 16x/16x on the two remaining slots? I'm thinking of upgrading my gpu(s) to a couple of 6990s if price start falling in the next few months. My current setup is pushing hard in Surround.


Well to get x16 lines for both card, you can put it on the NF200 (i think its the name of the PCIE line), which is the red number 2 and 4 from top.

But as many reviewer give testimony, native x8 is better than NF200 x16, so I personally use mine x8/x16 on red number 1 and number 4 (because my GPUs are GTX580 DCU II which take 3 slot each) and it work just fine and good XD, well never do any comparison for benchmarking, simply using it for all dx11 games like Max Payne 3, The Witcher 2 Enchanted Edition and Oil Rig and it just work wonderful

Oh, I advise people to not upgrade their BIOS into 3208 or 3202 if you don't really have Ivy Bridge. I mean I see lots LOTS of problem happening because of the upgrade (lost of multiplier, lost of EZ mode, cannot boot, cannot login, etc).


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverlake*
> 
> Well to get x16 lines for both card, you can put it on the NF200 (i think its the name of the PCIE line), which is the red number 2 and 4 from top.
> But as many reviewer give testimony, native x8 is better than NF200 x16, so I personally use mine x8/x16 on red number 1 and number 4 (because my GPUs are GTX580 DCU II which take 3 slot each) and it work just fine and good XD, well never do any comparison for benchmarking, simply using it for all dx11 games like Max Payne 3, The Witcher 2 Enchanted Edition and Oil Rig and it just work wonderful


Thanks for the input. My concern is since the 6990 has two gpus, so it will force 4x if you place it on a 8x slot. I'm keeping my 560s for now since 6990s have still not dropped in price.


----------



## Silverlake

Then you should put the card on red no.2 and no.4 to get the x16 line







Cheers!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverlake*
> 
> Then you should put the card on red no.2 and no.4 to get the x16 line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks for the info







. I had a WS P67 which did allow 16x16 but all the reviews says this does 8x16x or 8x8x. I'll keep this mind if I do go with a 6990 or two. +1


----------



## jsz3us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverlake*
> 
> Oh, I advise people to not upgrade their BIOS into 3208 or 3202 if you don't really have Ivy Bridge. I mean I see lots LOTS of problem happening because of the upgrade (lost of multiplier, lost of EZ mode, cannot boot, cannot login, etc).


I have Sandy Bridge i5 2500k and am on the latest BIOS. You recommend going back to 2105? My computer runs fine now (to my knowledge), will I lose anything going back to 2105 from 3208?


----------



## auto

If it is not broke done touch it. I haven't read of anyone successfully going back to the old bios.
I know sometimes you cant flash to older version as it will not allow. That sometimes it can be done by renaming the bios files. I have seen new bios com out that easily let you flash to older bios.You should be fine. I think most problems are from improper flashing and some incompatibility due to the bios mainly being for Ivy Bridge. There are very specif steps to flash this bios including clearing cmos and not being overclocked. You should be able to boot to the old bios by selecting the second bios chip. Some people clam both chips are flashed at the same time. It would be interesting to know what happens on a successful flash like yours. But as i said I would leave it alone. The amount of bricked mother boards is crazy


----------



## Silverlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsz3us*
> 
> I have Sandy Bridge i5 2500k and am on the latest BIOS. You recommend going back to 2105? My computer runs fine now (to my knowledge), will I lose anything going back to 2105 from 3208?


If you got no problem whatsoever with the latest version of BIOS, then just enjoy it









I only see that lots of people have problem upgrading to 3202 or 3208 BIOS. And yes, some of them just cannot rollback the BIOS into older one and force to use the second BIOS to boot. If you are success on your BIOS, then don't do anything about it, It just you simple pass the hellhole lot of people faced when they try to upgrade the BIOS...


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Ok so I have a dilemma, I am getting an Asus Maximus Extreme-Z x68 motherboard this week and was a little miffed when I learned I couldn't use my current Asus DG PCI sound card. So I set to work looking for a compatible sound card and found the DGX and then remembered both of my GPU's are triple slot cards due to the aftermarket cooler. I was wondering if there would be any trouble running SLI because of the fact they'd be on separate controllers?

Is is possible to utilize SLI with one card in PCI-E slot 1 and the other in PCI-E slot 5 and what performance drops if any would I observe? Basically I want to stick my new sound card in between my cards in PCI-E slot 4. As I realize that this board has two different PCI-E controller methods I was wondering if this would be possible.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Ok so I have a dilemma, I am getting an Asus Maximus Extreme-Z x68 motherboard this week and was a little miffed when I learned I couldn't use my current Asus DG PCI sound card. So I set to work looking for a compatible sound card and found the DGX and then remembered both of my GPU's are triple slot cards due to the aftermarket cooler. I was wondering if there would be any trouble running SLI because of the fact they'd be on separate controllers?
> Is is possible to utilize SLI with one card in PCI-E slot 1 and the other in PCI-E slot 5 and what performance drops if any would I observe? Basically I want to stick my new sound card in between my cards in PCI-E slot 4. As I realize that this board has two different PCI-E controller methods I was wondering if this would be possible.


single gpu there's very little difference in running 8x vs 16x.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> single gpu there's very little difference in running 8x vs 16x.


I need to run SLI, will this configuration prevent me from utilizing SLI because they will be on separate controllers?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> I need to run SLI, will this configuration prevent me from utilizing SLI because they will be on separate controllers?


Nope, as long as you have an sli bridge that reaches you should be fine


----------



## Silverlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> I need to run SLI, will this configuration prevent me from utilizing SLI because they will be on separate controllers?


Well for the SLI ,it wil work. My setting is just like that.

But for the Sound card?
It should be working too, but I don't have any sound card sandwiched between my GPU cards, so I can't say for sure.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Nope, as long as you have an sli bridge that reaches you should be fine


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverlake*
> 
> Well for the SLI ,it wil work. My setting is just like that.
> But for the Sound card?
> It should be working too, but I don't have any sound card sandwiched between my GPU cards, so I can't say for sure.


Thank you both for replying, This is great! now I don't have to go without a good sound card. As for the SLI bridge, my SLI setup right now is basically the same as it will be on that board so I have a long enough SLI bridge.









On to question 2: Should I go with a 3770K or a 2600K? I haven't been on the Intel scene since my P4 way back. I know from hanging around OCN that the 2600k is amazing at overclocking but I heard the 3770K has better performance clock per clock. I have the money to get either one but I was looking at getting a nice kit of 2133Mhz ram for the 2600K and a sound card but I can ditch the extra 8GB of ram and get a 3770K if need be. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## psyside

Get 2600K if you don't plan to change your mobo in future, if you plan get 3770K. Getting 3770K with MIVE is useless, no PCI-E3.0 no USB 3.0 native etc,.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Get 2600K if you don't plan to change your mobo in future, if you plan get 3770K. Getting 3770K with MIVE is useless, no PCI-E3.0 no USB 3.0 native etc,.


I was thinking about that but which would end up being a cheaper solution, upgrading the CPU or the motherboard in the future? Also the faster single threaded performance over the 2600K may come in handy. The 2600K is cheaper which leaves more budget wiggle room.









So it comes down to performance over price or price over performance. I am upgrading from an AMD Phenom X6 @ 4.0Ghz so either the 2600K or the 3770K will be a huge upgrade.

Edit:
Then again I have the chance to get something new, so it's very tempting to go with the 3770K


----------



## Donkey1514

Is anyone running a 3770K on a MIVE P67? If so, what kind of overclocks are you getting?
The reason I ask is because I have a 2600K that does 5.1stable and was hoping to upgrade to IB.....


----------



## Strider64bit

Hi all.

I am new to this forum so i'm not sure where to start but i will try and keep this short and sweet.

I just purchased the Maximus IV Extreme Z68 board. I'm also considering getting ivy bridge 3770k at some point as the latest bios now supports it. The problem i'm having is deciding what ram to get. Does the ram have to match that of the Qualified Vendors List (QVL)? Also, does the size of the ram matter becuase the QVL list shows only 4gb for some of the ram listed whereas i want to go with 8gb. The ram i would like to get ranges from Kingston, Corsair, G.Skill @ either 1800mhz / 2000 / 2133. I've seen some on Amazon but i'm not sure if they'll work.

Here:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/KINGSTON-KHX2133C11D3T1K2-8GX-2133MHz-Unbuffered/dp/B007TTEHC2/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1342577005&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/G-Skill-PC3-14900-1866MHz-9-10-9-28-Channel/dp/B004TGFWCW/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&coliid=I2W19KX0RW6YED&colid=ODKQZ3Y6QP18

http://www.amazon.co.uk/G-Skill-PC3-17000-2133MHz-RipjawsX-11-11-11-30/dp/B005BSDM74/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1342580583&sr=8-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/G-Skill-PC3-17000-2133MHz-RipjawsX-9-11-10-28/dp/B005C1MRMG/ref=reg_hu-rd_add_1_dp

Any info would be great
Thanks for you time.


----------



## Strider64bit

Hi again.

Ah, no worries folks, i found some ram that matches the QVL.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider64bit*
> 
> Hi again.
> Ah, no worries folks, i found some ram that matches the QVL.


I had ram that was not on the qvl list and it worked on my old p67 MIVE


----------



## Strider64bit

Ah, i see. Ok thanks.









I'll take heed to that if i'm not satisfied with the ram i just ordered. Those folks @ Asus should be more specific with the qvl i think. This is my second build that i'm doing. Decided to upgrade from the old 775 platform. QX9650, Asus P5Q Pro Turbo, KHX 1066 ddr2. Can't really gain much from overclocking on this but it has served it's purpose pretty well. Will have fun with the new build. Heard great rewiews on the mobo. btw is it worth going with ivy bridge as i keep hearing they get very hot?


----------



## ahweng38

Hi need help my ram is corsair 2x4gb 2133 but is running at 1866... any one can PM ? pls help


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahweng38*
> 
> Hi need help my ram is corsair 2x4gb 2133 but is running at 1866... any one can PM ? pls help


In the EFI Advanced Mode bios go to the Extreme Tweaker tab and click on the radio button to the right of Memory Frequency a drop down should appear scroll down to 2133 and click on it. 2133 should now be displayed there. hit F10 then yes to save and exit and that's it you should now be running at 2133.

If 2133 does not appear in the drop down you can use XMP mode to run at the rated speed click the button next to AI overclock tuner and select XMP mode . As all use a program like CPUz to check that is is running in dual channel mode and if two sticks they are in the red slots.


----------



## ahweng38

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> In the EFI Advanced Mode bios go to the Extreme Tweaker tab and click on the radio button to the right of Memory Frequency a drop down should appear scroll down to 2133 and click on it. 2133 should now be displayed there. hit F10 then yes to save and exit and that's it you should now be running at 2133.
> If 2133 does not appear in the drop down you can use XMP mode to run at the rated speed click the button next to AI overclock tuner and select XMP mode . As all use a program like CPUz to check that is is running in dual channel mode and if two sticks they are in the red slots.


that what i do and cant boot up....


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> I was thinking about that but which would end up being a cheaper solution, upgrading the CPU or the motherboard in the future? Also the faster single threaded performance over the 2600K may come in handy. The 2600K is cheaper which leaves more budget wiggle room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it comes down to performance over price or price over performance. I am upgrading from an AMD Phenom X6 @ 4.0Ghz so either the 2600K or the 3770K will be a huge upgrade.
> Edit:
> Then again I have the chance to get something new, so it's very tempting to go with the 3770K


Maybe get Gene V and Ivy?


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahweng38*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> In the EFI Advanced Mode bios go to the Extreme Tweaker tab and click on the radio button to the right of Memory Frequency a drop down should appear scroll down to 2133 and click on it. 2133 should now be displayed there. hit F10 then yes to save and exit and that's it you should now be running at 2133.
> If 2133 does not appear in the drop down you can use XMP mode to run at the rated speed click the button next to AI overclock tuner and select XMP mode . As all use a program like CPUz to check that is is running in dual channel mode and if two sticks they are in the red slots.
> 
> 
> 
> that what i do and cant boot up....
Click to expand...

 Your board is up to the task and barring any memory defects it's hard to give you a complete answer when I have no clue what I'm working with other than the MIVEZ. Take the time to fill out your system specs so it appears below your every post then I'll need to know if your are at stock speeds or overclocked. It may be a limitation/defect of your CPU keep in mind the Memory controller is integrated with the Proc.

There are a couple things you can try with out me knowing the above request immediately see below but if you want more help I'll need more specifics.

uninstall AI suite II

make sure you are using 0403 bios or above

1) clear cmos 2) then set optimized defaults 3) then your personal settings 4) then setup the memory (save & exit after each step)

make sure you are using the red dimm slots for a 2x xxgb dimms

avoid XMP mode and use the drop down next to Memory Freq

make sure memory booster is enabled

enter the timings listed on your modules manually if it does not default to what is listed

manually set vDimm to 1.55 to 1.65v but this depends on the actual kit you have

if all else fails boost VCCIO to 1.1v

Still having trouble tell me your bios ver, OS, and, if you are overclocked, all current changes made to your bios.

GL


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Maybe get Gene V and Ivy?


Depends on how I feel when I get the 3770K for the Maximus IV, If I'm comfortable with the combination then I'll probably just keep it. If not I'm planning to get a Maximus V formula.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Depends on how I feel when I get the 3770K for the Maximus IV, If I'm comfortable with the combination then I'll probably just keep it. If not I'm planning to get a Maximus V formula.


I would recommend to not mix up Ivy + Z68/P67 mobos, they are *compatible but not really optimized* for each other


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> I would recommend to not mix up Ivy + Z68/P67 mobos, they are *compatible but not really optimized* for each other


How so?


----------



## AMC

Hey guys need help,

I just finished putting my setup together with the upgrade to the MIVE board. The issue I have is that when the computer is idle, it completely freezes. Then restarting gives me error code 00 on the board. I need to switch bios then switch back and then press the clear bios to get it to work again. Which bios should I use and is it my ram? It is very annoying.

Thanks.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Hey guys need help,
> I just finished putting my setup together with the upgrade to the MIVE board. The issue I have is that when the computer is idle, it completely freezes. Then restarting gives me error code 00 on the board. I need to switch bios then switch back and then press the clear bios to get it to work again. Which bios should I use and is it my ram? It is very annoying.
> Thanks.


First of all I'd drop that overclock for a bit to see if that's the problem or not.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> First of all I'd drop that overclock for a bit to see if that's the problem or not.


It is not overclocked at all. It is all stock. Which bios is best for this board?


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> It is not overclocked at all. It is all stock. Which bios is best for this board?


Oh? Then what is in your sig rig?
As for the Bios I have no idea, I've never used that board before. soz :/


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> First of all I'd drop that overclock for a bit to see if that's the problem or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not overclocked at all. It is all stock. Which bios is best for this board?
Click to expand...

I just built a system using the MIVEZ and other parts in my sig and was having the same issue of idle time freezing and shut down with 3203. I switched to 3402 and problem went away. I started with 0203 as my backup bios and updated it to 1004 because it had issues too. So that may help you but YMMV I'm using 1866 C9 vengeance memory (standard profile) and I think they have the same chips on them as the LP version. There may be a compatibility gap here too because my 1st attempt at OCing this board I could not pass a 1344 Prime run at any vcore when setting Memory Freq manually to 1866 and XMP mode. Using Auto memory which defaults to 1333 DDR3 dual channel has allowed me to pass Prime. Of course I'm not satisfied with this and plan to find the right settings to allow me to run at rated speed but for now I have not found the hoops I need to jump through to get there. I plan to upload my settings here when I do. I'll say this I did try using the Memory Boost which resulted in a continuous no post loop which I had to reset to disabled to get rid of it. In any case any input on this would be appreciated. I know I had zero problems running this same memory at the rated spec on the V-Pro in 2x4 or 4x4GB config. All I had to do was up vDimm and VCCIO to be stable with 4x4GB config on the V-Pro. I some how think this has something to do with the 3xxx series of bios and hope there is a work around to found. GL w/yours


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> I just built a system using the MIVEZ and other parts in my sig and was having the same issue of idle time freezing and shut down with 3203. I switched to 3402 and problem went away. I started with 0203 as my backup bios and updated it to 1004 because it had issues too. So that may help you but YMMV I'm using 1866 C9 vengeance memory (standard profile) and I think they have the same chips on them as the LP version. There may be a compatibility gap here too because my 1st attempt at OCing this board I could not pass a 1344 Prime run at any vcore when setting Memory Freq manually to 1866 and XMP mode. Using Auto memory which defaults to 1333 DDR3 dual channel has allowed me to pass Prime. Of course I'm not satisfied with this and plan to find the right settings to allow me to run at rated speed but for now I have not found the hoops I need to jump through to get there. I plan to upload my settings here when I do. I'll say this I did try using the Memory Boost which resulted in a continuous no post loop which I had to reset to disabled to get rid of it. In any case any input on this would be appreciated. I know I had zero problems running this same memory at the rated spec on the V-Pro in 2x4 or 4x4GB config. All I had to do was up vDimm and VCCIO to be stable with 4x4GB config on the V-Pro. I some how think this has something to do with the 3xxx series of bios and hope there is a work around to found. GL w/yours


Thanks man for the tip. I tried the latest bios and it seems to work fine now. Will be testing later.

Thanks,
Andrew.


----------



## Malik

Guys i have problem with mobo and my rams. I have two ram kits:

1. Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB 1600mhz CL9 ( stock value: 9-9-9-24 2T ) - CML8GX3M2A1600C9
2. Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB 1866mhz CL9 - ( stock value 9-10-9-27 2T ) - CML8GX3M2A1866C9R

M4E Bios: 3209

I can not set them to work together, i try may settings and nothing - BSOD at the end.

Main target was set all to: 9-9-9-24 1600Mhz 1.5V - but dont work.

Any ideas why ? Should I change 1600mhz kit to 1866mhz and then all will be ok ?


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> Guys i have problem with mobo and my rams. I have two ram kits:
> 
> 1. Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB 1600mhz CL9 ( stock value: 9-9-9-24 2T ) - CML8GX3M2A1600C9
> 2. Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB 1866mhz CL9 - ( stock value 9-10-9-27 2T ) - CML8GX3M2A1866C9R
> 
> M4E Bios: 3209
> 
> I can not set them to work together, i try may settings and nothing - BSOD at the end.
> 
> Main target was set all to: 9-9-9-24 1600Mhz 1.5V - but dont work.
> 
> Any ideas why ? Should I change 1600mhz kit to 1866mhz and then all will be ok ?


It's never a good idea to mix pairs rarely does it work well even though they are both Vengeance branded that's no guarantee Corsair uses the same chips or coded the same way. You no doubt see the obvious timing differences which is confusing to your mobo at post. Understand you have many setting as related to memory that are no doubt set to auto. However in there may lie a resolve if you could master all the settings manually that would work with both pairs. Me thinks it's not likely. Unless you really need 16GB I would use one pair or the other, otherwise I would get a matching set of four. If you choose to do that make sure you get the same rev # of the pair you are trying to match. GL


----------



## Malik

Guys help me

I just bought second kit with corsair vengeance 1866mhz.I mount them to mobo and shock. After switch on ... nothing. Black screen, lcd in stand by mode, mobo A2 code and nothing







Im depressed

I try:

- demount new kit - false
- reset bios - false
- switch to second bios - false
- unpluged hdd - false
- change sata port - false
- change pcie port for gpu - false

Everything was working before. Now nothing is working... is my mobo is dead or what ?


----------



## psyside

Press the MEMok button.


----------



## sockpirate

for those who have had problems flashing to the 3208 bios you CAN flash down to a bios that was working by using the ROG connect, i was able to succesfully flash down from 3208 to 1409. You have to rename the rom file to M4E.ROM place it on an empty USB drive, connect it to the ROG connect port, press the button for about 5-10 seconds, then release, you will then see the button blink a few times followed by the bios led flashing for close to a minute, then your bios flash is complete.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> for those who have had problems flashing to the 3208 bios you CAN flash down to a bios that was working by using the ROG connect, i was able to succesfully flash down from 3208 to 1409. You have to rename the rom file to M4E.ROM place it on an empty USB drive, connect it to the ROG connect port, press the button for about 5-10 seconds, then release, you will then see the button blink a few times followed by the bios led flashing for close to a minute, then your bios flash is complete.


+1 & +rep


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Guys I have a problem, My Asus Xonar DGX sound card is not being recognized when I install it in any of the PCI-E 16x slots. It will get recognized in either the PCI-E 1x or 4x slots though. I would be greatful for any assistance regarding this matter.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

I hate to say it but I will be leaving this club before I even joined, It seems like the 3rd PCI-E 16x lane won't detect anything besides GPU's. I even attempted to plug in both "EZ plugz" and that didn't work. I can't have an awesome rig without a dedicated soundcard. I'm off in search of a new motherboard, later peeps.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> I hate to say it but I will be leaving this club before I even joined, It seems like the 3rd PCI-E 16x lane won't detect anything besides GPU's. I even attempted to plug in both "EZ plugz" and that didn't work. I can't have an awesome rig without a dedicated soundcard. I'm off in search of a new motherboard, later peeps.


Have you checked your lane switches?


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Have you checked your lane switches?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/995109/


yup, they're all set to "on"


----------



## metttt

help! for some reason i'm running at an exceptionally slow pace. when i did my first boot, my CPU temp was 80 C ! Now after I installed Windows 7 ultimate, everything seems to be running in slow motion. Any ideas?


----------



## McDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metttt*
> 
> help! for some reason i'm running at an exceptionally slow pace. when i did my first boot, my CPU temp was 80 C ! Now after I installed Windows 7 ultimate, everything seems to be running in slow motion. Any ideas?


What's your temps now? 80C on a first boot sounds like a bad mount.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

No changing my motherboard after all, I'm sticking with the MIVE. going to get a Fiio E10 when I get the money.

In other news I received my 1155 mounting kit for the H50 /w 280 rad and I set it up. My temps from stock HS to this dropped like a brick! Once my temps hit 90c while running P95 I stopped the test.









CPU: Intel i7 3770K @ stock clocks

Stock HS:
Idle: 56c / Max: 90c

H50 w/ 280 rad
Idle: 32c / Max: 55c


----------



## bern43

I have an extreme z board. Plugged in an old drive to transfer over some files to my new raid 1 array and got a debug 72 code for pch device initialization. Board would not post. Hard reset and everything fired up fine. On the latest bios with a 2600k. Anybody have an idea as to why I got that code?


----------



## BorisTheSpider

I am currently running the following configuration of slots/cards on my MIVE P67:

1: PCIe 2.0 x16_8_1: EMPTY
2: PCIe 2.0 x1_1: Soundcard (pcie x1)
3: PCIe 2.0 x16_2: GTX 580
4: PCIe 2.0 x8_3: Empty (unusable, disabled when slots 3 or 5 are in use)
5: PCIe 2.0 x16_4: GTX 580
6: PCIe 2.0 x4_1: RAID card

I'm thinking of adding another GTX580 in Slot 1 (my 580s are just now converted to single slot on water).

Has anyone run tri-sli on the MIVE with 2 additional cards in the small PCIe slots? I just want to confirm their won't be any kind of slots/lanes conflict or problem, and that my sound and RAID cards will continue to work as usual if I add a third GPU.


----------



## theaccuser

I am running Windows 8 RTM and had a Windows 7 VM running great under Hyper-V.

After updating my BIOS to 3211, the Hypervisor service isn't running and my VMs won't start. I did go back into the BIOS to enable virtualization. Is there another setting in the BIOS that I am missing?


----------



## bern43

So suddenly after updating to bios 3501 on my Extreme Z I'm getting a 124 BSOD. I was previously 24 hour prime stable and passed an overnight run of memtest. Anybody else experience this? I upped the VCCIO to 1.1 and will test again. After that I'll try to bump the Vcore up a notch. Bunch of talk on the ROG forums about the 3 series bios not being optimized for sandy bridge anymore. If that's the case that's terrible. These boards were designed for Sandy Bridge and that should be the priority.

Edit: just realized I downloaded the newer version of Prime95, which I think stresses the IMC more. Think that could be it. I'll put my VCCIO back to auto again, test, and report back.


----------



## siffonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> So suddenly after updating to bios 3501 on my Extreme Z I'm getting a 124 BSOD. I was previously 24 hour prime stable and passed an overnight run of memtest. Anybody else experience this? I upped the VCCIO to 1.1 and will test again. After that I'll try to bump the Vcore up a notch. Bunch of talk on the ROG forums about the 3 series bios not being optimized for sandy bridge anymore. If that's the case that's terrible. These boards were designed for Sandy Bridge and that should be the priority.
> Edit: just realized I downloaded the newer version of Prime95, which I think stresses the IMC more. Think that could be it. I'll put my VCCIO back to auto again, test, and report back.


I noticed after updating my bios to latest, that i need a bit more vcore, before i needed around 1.30-1.31 for 4.5, no i need 1.32-1.33 for same clocks


----------



## upload420

wow wrong place my. I am a re re sometimes.


----------



## mrod

I need help , I'm getting a 2E code (memory initialization) it keeps locking up there and won't let me boot to desktop , anyone ever had this happen and how can I fix it ?


----------



## AMC

I keep getting my usb bus crashing with this board. I have my power hub connected. Along with the native instruments Machine and Komplete audio 6.

After 15 mins or so, the bus freezes and takes my computer with it. It's really frustrating. Is the USB controller on this board really that bad.


----------



## Alfaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrod*
> 
> I need help , I'm getting a 2E code (memory initialization) it keeps locking up there and won't let me boot to desktop , anyone ever had this happen and how can I fix it ?


Make sure your memory is seated correctly and try one at a time. Chances are, you didn't fully seat your RAM on the side without the clip. Trust me, Ive done at least 1000 times


----------



## owcraftsman

I'm posting this to help some folks who have PMed me for help overclocking. I do not mind PM's or helping however I can't always get back right away so I recommend you post your questions here in the thread and give some other the chance to help you as well. Lots of great folks here and plenty who know way more than I do.

I will post up my 2700k 4.8 bios screens in a moment but 1st I was asked how to get per core vs by all core set in bios. You have to change the Turbo Ratio to one or the other, 'by all cores' gives you one setting to change the turbo multiplier and setting it to 'by per core' should give you 4 option to change the turbo multi one per each core available. If 'Turbo Ratio' does not appear in your bios screen in the same place as in the 2nd slide below then you either have a failed flash, using the wrong bios or need to do a deep cmos clear followed by setting optimized defaults.

The following settings I have not run a full 24hr prime run but I play BF3 regular with out a hitch and that's all thet really matters to me anyway. For complete system specs see the 'Navarro Red" system in my signature.





















Good Luck if you try these settings if any one has a problem with them then share your thoughts here in the thread where we can all learn or teach from them. Remember when asking a question make sure to have your Rig Sig filled out so it goes with your every post and tell us what your current settings and or what you have tried so far to rectify your situation.


----------



## Tinkeritis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> I'm posting this to help some folks who have PMed me for help overclocking.
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1048062/


I have been away from the forums for some time and I haven't read any of the previous posts since my hiatus.... I was searching the web for the max amount of Ram i could put on my board and came across this post.
When I did a search of my shopping list to see what I had installed 'way back when' when i did my build, I'm currently running G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231445
Damn, Only 8GB's??? Seems small so i checked the QVL on Asus and found out why I only went with the 8GB

My question is, how were you able to get 64GB of ram running on this MoBo? I was under the impression that the board only supported 32GB max?
Your pic shows 8192MB = 64GB

I also noticed that your Bios is 3402 whereas Asus has updated their Bios to 3211... Looks like I have some catching up to do.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tinkeritis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> I'm posting this to help some folks who have PMed me for help overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been away from the forums for some time and I haven't read any of the previous posts since my hiatus.... I was searching the web for the max amount of Ram i could put on my board and came across this post.
> When I did a search of my shopping list to see what I had installed 'way back when' when i did my build, I'm currently running G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231445
> Damn, Only 8GB's??? Seems small so i checked the QVL on Asus and found out why I only went with the 8GB
> 
> My question is, how were you able to get 64GB of ram running on this MoBo? I was under the impression that the board only supported 32GB max?
> Your pic shows 8192MB = 64GB
> 
> I also noticed that your Bios is 3402 whereas Asus has updated their Bios to 3211... Looks like I have some catching up to do.
Click to expand...

I have 8GB RAM installed in my system running at 1866MHz 9-10-9-27-2t

1 GB = 1024 MB

1024*8 = 8192 MB

1024*64 = 65536 MB

Honestly I didn't want to update to 3402 and won't every update the other rom chip beyond 1xxx or 1002.

For now everything is working fine with 3402 so why move up? ..... I might but it's a pain to go back if there is a problem so maybe I'll let some other folks play with it for a while first.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrod*
> 
> I need help , I'm getting a 2E code (memory initialization) it keeps locking up there and won't let me boot to desktop , anyone ever had this happen and how can I fix it ?


What board, memory and what slots are you using?


----------



## megs8888

How do I do a deep CMOS clr?


----------



## Tinkeritis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> I have 8GB RAM installed in my system running at 1866MHz 9-10-9-27-2t
> 1 GB = 1024 MB
> 1024*8 = 8192 MB
> 1024*64 = 65536 MB
> Honestly I didn't want to update to 3402 and won't every update the other rom chip beyond 1xxx or 1002.
> For now everything is working fine with 3402 so why move up? ..... I might but it's a pain to go back if there is a problem so maybe I'll let some other folks play with it for a while first.


Doh!
I took 8,192 MB and converted that to Gbits and not GB's. My mistake








Thanks for your quick reply.
I don't even see the 3402 bios on Asus' website. What am I missing? Different board?
http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=Maximus%20IV%20Extreme&p=1&s=39&os=30&hashedid=AoHE7iDJrYucOm0n


----------



## megs8888

Still no joy now error code 10 only no bios, s1 sleep state or similar damn i only just got this board back from Asus not happy!!


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megs8888*
> 
> How do I do a deep CMOS clr?


Unplug PSU

Remove mobo battery

move cmos mobo jumper to clr position (see your manual)

depress case system on button to discharge remaining voltage from mobo

wait 30sec up to 12hrour

replace cmos jumper to run position

replace board battery

connect pwr back to PSU

Turn system on boot to bios

set date and time save & exit

enter bios again and set optimized defaults save and exit again

enter the bios again and set up your personal settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tinkeritis*
> 
> Doh!
> I took 8,192 MB and converted that to Gbits and not GB's. My mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply.
> I don't even see the 3402 bios on Asus' website. What am I missing? Different board?
> http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=Maximus%20IV%20Extreme&p=1&s=39&os=30&hashedid=AoHE7iDJrYucOm0n


Must be different board if you don't see that bios listed I have the MIVE-Z


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megs8888*
> 
> Still no joy now error code 10 only no bios, s1 sleep state or similar damn i only just got this board back from Asus not happy!!


Sorry you are still having trouble but this points to a hardware issue other than your motherboard.

Your comments are a bit vague could you describe again with more detail?

Can you get into windows?

Are you set defaults? etc?

What do you mean by "s1 sleep state or similar damn"?

Considering debug code 10 Likely it's your CPU.

If it is stopping at post code 10 this is the beginning of the POST where all hardware is polled starting with the CPU It goes like this.

PEI Phase

10 - PEI Core is started
11 - Pre-memory CPU initialization is started

Complete list post codes shown as they progress below expand the spoiler to reveal.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! Code progression



00 - Not used
01 - Power on. Reset type detection (soft/hard)
02 - AP initialization before microcode loading
03 - System Agent initialization before microcode loading
04 - PCH initialization before microcode loading
05 - OEM initialization before microcode loading
06 - Microcode loading
07 - AP initialization after microcode loading
08 - System Agent initialization after microcode loading
09 - PCH initialization after microcode loading
0A - OEM initialization after microcode loading
0B - Cache initialization

SEC Error Codes

0C - Reserved for future AMI SEC error codes
0D - Reserved for future AMI SEC error codes
0E - Microcode not found
0F - Microcode not loaded

PEI Phase

10 - PEI Core is started
11 - Pre-memory CPU initialization is started
12 - Pre-memory CPU initialization (CPU module specific)
13 - Pre-memory CPU initialization (CPU module specific)
14 - Pre-memory CPU initialization (CPU module specific)
15 - Pre-memory System Agent initialization is started
16 - Pre-Memory System Agent initialization (System Agent module specific)
17 - Pre-Memory System Agent initialization (System Agent module specific)
18 - Pre-Memory System Agent initialization (System Agent module specific)
19 - Pre-memory PCH initialization is started
1A - Pre-memory PCH initialization (PCH module specific)
1B - Pre-memory PCH initialization (PCH module specific)
1C - Pre-memory PCH initialization (PCH module specific)
1D - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
1E - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
1F - OEM pre-memory initialization codes

20 - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
21 - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
22 - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
23 - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
24 - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
25 - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
26 - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
27 - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
28 - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
29 - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
2A - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
2B - Memory initialization. Serial Presence Detect (SPD) data reading
2C - Memory initialization. Memory presence detection
2D - Memory initialization. Programming memory timing information
2E - Memory initialization. Confi guring memory
2F - Memory initialization (other)

30 - Reserved for ASL (see ASL Status Codes section below)
31 - Memory Installed
32 - CPU post-memory initialization is started
33 - CPU post-memory initialization. Cache initialization
34 - CPU post-memory initialization. Application Processor(s) (AP) initialization
35 - CPU post-memory initialization. Boot Strap Processor (BSP) selection
36 - CPU post-memory initialization. System Management Mode (SMM) initialization
37 - Post-Memory System Agent initialization is started
38 - Post-Memory System Agent initialization (System Agent module specific)
39 - Post-Memory System Agent initialization (System Agent module specific)
3A - Post-Memory System Agent initialization (System Agent module specific)
3B - Post-Memory PCH initialization is started
3C - Post-Memory PCH initialization (PCH module specific)
3D - Post-Memory PCH initialization (PCH module specific)
3E - Post-Memory PCH initialization (PCH module specific)
3F - OEM post memory initialization codes

40 - OEM post memory initialization codes
41 - OEM post memory initialization codes
42 - OEM post memory initialization codes
43 - OEM post memory initialization codes
44 - OEM post memory initialization codes
45 - OEM post memory initialization codes
46 - OEM post memory initialization codes
47 - OEM post memory initialization codes
48 - OEM post memory initialization codes
49 - OEM post memory initialization codes
4A - OEM post memory initialization codes
4B - OEM post memory initialization codes
4C - OEM post memory initialization codes
4D - OEM post memory initialization codes
4E - OEM post memory initialization codes
4F - DXE IPL is started

PEI Error Codes

50 - Memory initialization error. Invalid memory type or incompatible memory speed
51 - Memory initialization error. SPD reading has failed
52 - Memory initialization error. Invalid memory size or memory modules do not match
53 - Memory initialization error. No usable memory detected
54 - Unspecifi ed memory initialization error
55 - Memory not installed
56 - Invalid CPU type or Speed
57 - CPU mismatch
58 - CPU self test failed or possible CPU cache error
59 - CPU micro-code is not found or micro-code update is failed
5A - Internal CPU error
5B - reset PPI is not available
5C - Reserved for future AMI error codes
5D - Reserved for future AMI error codes
5E - Reserved for future AMI error codes
5F - Reserved for future AMI error codes

DXE Phase

60 - DXE Core is started
61 - NVRAM initialization
62 - Installation of the PCH Runtime Services
63 - CPU DXE initialization is started
64 - CPU DXE initialization (CPU module specific)
65 - CPU DXE initialization (CPU module specific)
66 - CPU DXE initialization (CPU module specific)
67 - CPU DXE initialization (CPU module specific)
68 - PCI host bridge initialization
69 - System Agent DXE initialization is started
6A - System Agent DXE SMM initialization is started
6B - System Agent DXE initialization (System Agent module specific)
6C - System Agent DXE initialization (System Agent module specific)
6D - System Agent DXE initialization (System Agent module specific)
6E - System Agent DXE initialization (System Agent module specific)
6F - System Agent DXE initialization (System Agent module specific)

70 - PCH DXE initialization is started
71 - PCH DXE SMM initialization is started
72 - PCH devices initialization
73 - PCH DXE Initialization (PCH module specific)
74 - PCH DXE Initialization (PCH module specific)
75 - PCH DXE Initialization (PCH module specific)
76 - PCH DXE Initialization (PCH module specific)
77 - PCH DXE Initialization (PCH module specific)
78 - ACPI module initialization
79 - CSM initialization
7A - Reserved for future AMI DXE codes
7B - Reserved for future AMI DXE codes
7C - Reserved for future AMI DXE codes
7D - Reserved for future AMI DXE codes
7E - Reserved for future AMI DXE codes
7F - Reserved for future AMI DXE codes

80 - OEM DXE initialization codes
81 - OEM DXE initialization codes
82 - OEM DXE initialization codes
83 - OEM DXE initialization codes
84 - OEM DXE initialization codes
85 - OEM DXE initialization codes
86 - OEM DXE initialization codes
87 - OEM DXE initialization codes
88 - OEM DXE initialization codes
89 - OEM DXE initialization codes
8A - OEM DXE initialization codes
8B - OEM DXE initialization codes
8C - OEM DXE initialization codes
8D - OEM DXE initialization codes
8E - OEM DXE initialization codes
8F - OEM DXE initialization codes

90 - Boot Device Selection (BDS) phase is started
91 - Driver connecting is started
92 - PCI Bus initialization is started
93 - PCI Bus Hot Plug Controller Initialization
94 - PCI Bus Enumeration 32
95 - PCI Bus Request Resources
96 - PCI Bus Assign Resources
97 - Console Output devices connect
98 - Console input devices connect
99 - Super IO Initialization
9A - USB initialization is started
9B - USB Reset
9C - USB Detect
9D - USB Enable
9E - Reserved for future AMI codes
9F - Reserved for future AMI codes

A0 - IDE initialization is started
A1 - IDE Reset
A2 - IDE Detect
A3 - IDE Enable
A4 - SCSI initialization is started
A5 - SCSI Reset
A6 - SCSI Detect
A7 - SCSI Enable
A8 - Setup Verifying Password
A9 - Start of Setup
AA - Reserved for ASL (see ASL Status Codes section below)
AB - Setup Input Wait
AC - Reserved for ASL (see ASL Status Codes section below)
AD - Ready To Boot event
AE - Legacy Boot event
AF - Exit Boot Services event

B0 - Runtime Set Virtual Address MAP Begin
B1 - Runtime Set Virtual Address MAP End
B2 - Legacy Option ROM Initialization
B3 - System Reset
B4 - USB hot plug
B5 - PCI bus hot plug
B6 - Clean-up of NVRAM
B7 - Confi guration Reset (reset of NVRAM settings)
B8 - Reserved for future AMI codes
B9 - Reserved for future AMI codes
BA - Reserved for future AMI codes
BB - Reserved for future AMI codes
BC - Reserved for future AMI codes
BD - Reserved for future AMI codes
BE - Reserved for future AMI codes
BF - Reserved for future AMI codes

C0 - OEM BDS initialization codes
C1 - OEM BDS initialization codes
C2 - OEM BDS initialization codes
C3 - OEM BDS initialization codes
C4 - OEM BDS initialization codes
C5 - OEM BDS initialization codes
C6 - OEM BDS initialization codes
C7 - OEM BDS initialization codes
C8 - OEM BDS initialization codes
C9 - OEM BDS initialization codes
CA - OEM BDS initialization codes
CB - OEM BDS initialization codes
CC - OEM BDS initialization codes
CD - OEM BDS initialization codes
CE - OEM BDS initialization codes
CF - OEM BDS initialization codes

DXE Error Codes

D0 - CPU initialization error
D1 - System Agent initialization error
D2 - PCH initialization error
D3 - Some of the Architectural Protocols are not available
D4 - PCI resource allocation error. Out of Resources
D5 - No Space for Legacy Option ROM
D6 - No Console Output Devices are found
D7 - No Console Input Devices are found
D8 - Invalid password
D9 - Error loading Boot Option (LoadImage returned error)
DA - Boot Option is failed (StartImage returned error)
DB - Flash update is failed
DC - Reset protocol is not available

S3 Resume Progress Codes

E0 - S3 Resume is stared (S3 Resume PPI is called by the DXE IPL)
E1 - S3 Boot Script execution
E2 - Video repost
E3 - OS S3 wake vector call
E4 - Reserved for future AMI progress codes
E5 - Reserved for future AMI progress codes
E6 - Reserved for future AMI progress codes
E7 - Reserved for future AMI progress codes

S3 Resume Error Codes

E8 - S3 Resume Failed
E9 - S3 Resume PPI not Found
EA - S3 Resume Boot Script Error
EB - S3 OS Wake Error
EC - Reserved for future AMI error codes 31
ED - Reserved for future AMI error codes 31
EE - Reserved for future AMI error codes 31
EF - Reserved for future AMI error codes 31

Recovery Progress Codes

F0 - Recovery condition triggered by firmware (Auto recovery)
F1 - Recovery condition triggered by user (Forced recovery)
F2 - Recovery process started
F3 - Recovery fi rmware image is found
F4 - Recovery fi rmware image is loaded
F5 - Reserved for future AMI progress codes
F6 - Reserved for future AMI progress codes
F7 - Reserved for future AMI progress codes

Recovery Error Codes

F8 - Recovery PPI is not available
F9 - Recovery capsule is not found
FA - Invalid recovery capsule
FB - Reserved for future AMI error codes
FC - Reserved for future AMI error codes
FD - Reserved for future AMI error codes
FE - Reserved for future AMI error codes
FF - Reserved for future AMI error codes

ACPI/ASL Checkpoints

01 - System is entering S1 sleep state
02 - System is entering S2 sleep state
03 - System is entering S3 sleep state
04 - System is entering S4 sleep state
05 - System is entering S5 sleep state
10 - System is waking up from the S1 sleep state
20 - System is waking up from the S2 sleep state
30 - System is waking up from the S3 sleep state
40 - System is waking up from the S4 sleep state
AC - System has transitioned into ACPI mode. Interrupt controller is in APIC mode
AA - System has transitioned into ACPI mode. Interrupt controller is in APIC mode



I would try and remount your CPU and check for bent pins while you are there and make sure when replacing you HS you are careful to apply the proper pressure. (see HS installation instruction)

However it could be other hardware that is failing like an SSD or HDD.

This could mean an intermittent connection like a loose or defective cable.

Don't rule out a bad power connection or supply try different connectors.

Sometimes when in this process of elimination it's best to head to your local PC shop and have them check the obvious.

Take your Data & optical drives and or GPU and Memory to them to have them checked to see if they are operational.

If you have other parts hanging around try them which is another good way.

Anything you can do to eliminate the root cause gets you closer to the real problem.

I know this is kinda redundant at this point but the RoG series of boards are for "experts" and they are known to cause noobs issues.

The best thing you can do is become an expert by reading and understanding the bios in total a simple tick of one settings can cause issues like yours. The ones that are not common or easily searched and resolved usually point to an errant setting but it's hard to rule that out without more input from you.

As always I hope this helps!


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> I am currently running the following configuration of slots/cards on my MIVE P67:
> 1: PCIe 2.0 x16_8_1: EMPTY
> 2: PCIe 2.0 x1_1: Soundcard (pcie x1)
> 3: PCIe 2.0 x16_2: GTX 580
> 4: PCIe 2.0 x8_3: Empty (unusable, disabled when slots 3 or 5 are in use)
> 5: PCIe 2.0 x16_4: GTX 580
> 6: PCIe 2.0 x4_1: RAID card
> I'm thinking of adding another GTX580 in Slot 1 (my 580s are just now converted to single slot on water).
> Has anyone run tri-sli on the MIVE with 2 additional cards in the small PCIe slots? I just want to confirm their won't be any kind of slots/lanes conflict or problem, and that my sound and RAID cards will continue to work as usual if I add a third GPU.


Just a quick update, which I have also posted in another thread. I tried this and it works fine. Anyone wanting to go tri-sli on a MIVE with cards also in the x1 and x4 slots can do so without fear of wierdness or disabled slots.


----------



## fatlardo

I know this may sound weird, but any way I can use the onbard graphics? I am using dual monitors gtx 560 ti, but if I hook up to the 560ti's I notice temps go up vs another board that has onboard out.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> I know this may sound weird, but any way I can use the onbard graphics? I am using dual monitors gtx 560 ti, but if I hook up to the 560ti's I notice temps go up vs another board that has onboard out.


No, no way to use the onboard on the MIVE.


----------



## lofix

Hello everyone... It's my first post here









I have a problem with my Maximus 4 extreme-z and ram. Maybe you will be able to help me with it.
My config:
i7 2600k @ 4Ghz
Asus Maximus IV Extreme-z
4 x 4GB Corsair Vengance 1866Mhz 9-10-9-27 1,5V

The problem is that I am getting BSoD or my pc freezes after 5-10 mins aftert start when ram is set on XMP 1 (1866). When I put 2 stiks in sockets 1-3 or 2-4 there is no any problem, my pc works fine.
I tried to set it manualy, but with no success ;/ Could you tell me is this memory incompatible with this mobo or I set something wrong?


----------



## owcraftsman

Do not use XMP mode as it was developed for mainstream boards not the Maximus series.

Assuming you have no dead sticks or defective dimm slots.

Clear CMOS then enter bios to set optimized defaults F5 then F10 to save and exit with all 4 dimms installed.

Enter bios after saving defaults

Manually set 1866 mem freq

Manually set 9-10-9-27-CR2

All other mem settings on auto

Bump Vdimm to 1.65

Bump VCCIO to 1.1v to 1.2v I use 1.1v but YMMV

F10 to save and exit

Test memory with Memtest 86+ or Memtest for windows by HCI Design

Some processors IMCs are not strong enough to run all 4 dimms at higher clocks if you find your system can not handle 1866 try 1600 w/9-9-9-24 CR1 and do not exceed 1.2v vccio to be on the safe side but I have seen peeps use up to 1.25 but Intel warns against this. GL


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Agree that this is probably VCCIO, you probably don't even need more VDIMM. If 1866mhz isn't stable at 1.2v VCCIO, try 1600mhz and if that's OK then you can try up to 1.65v VDIMM as well to get to 1866.


----------



## lofix

Hi guys,

I had a strange situation... I tried to start my pc and it stops on debug code "38" (all sticks in sockets). When I removed all without one, there was ok. I checked all possible combinations with sticks and sockets, one stik in one socket but always different combination and it was working. Now I am sure that all sticks and sockets are ok. Now I run my pc with all sticks in and with settings which you wrote above. Only vdimm I have set to 1.6 not 1.65... I will try a tests now and we will see if pass through it







thanks









Ps. Which program is the best to test ram in stress? I tried the Orthos and occt, but my pc passed the tests and later I had bsod after 10 minutes in bf3









Ps2. 10 mins and bsod







now I'm trying with 1.65 - bsod after 3 minutes









Ps3. Running on 1600Mhz - bsod when I tried to open ie 30 secs after log on. Now I'm working on 2x4GB (1866) and it's ok







What I can do more to fix it?


----------



## owcraftsman

Did you set optimized defaults? are you overclocked? what if any other bios changes did you make other than those I mentioned to make above?

Unfortunately not all procs are equal but I can say the vengeance memory is perfectly compatible on these Asus boards which would be the only other explanation.

As for testing the memory I use the HCI Design memtest because it works in windows which seems to be more logical to me than the alternative which test the memory outside of windows.

Did I understand you correctly that you have checked each stick individually in each dimm slot at rated spec? Easy enough but time consuming just set the desired freq in bios all else on auto then begin the process of checking each stick. Conversely it's also prudent to make sure pairs are running in dual channel which can be easily checked with third party apps like CPUz (Memory Tab)


----------



## lofix

Yes, I set optimized defaults as you wrote, after reset I put 4 sticks and I had black screen and ps stops at debug code 38. Yes, I checked all possible combinations with each stick and slot (I wanted to make sure that all it's ok), Memtest86... no errors... I can undarstand, that my proc cannot run these 4 sticks at 1866 but why it doesn't work at 1600? I bought 2 sticks 6 months ago and was working at 1866 later (2 months ago) I bought another 2 sticks and it was working at 1866... 2 weeks ago I installed new W7 and after 2-3 days I got the bsod. Maybe I should install W7 again?


----------



## owcraftsman

If it was all working right before the format and reload of windows I'd say you have a very good idea to try that again. Did you change bios version in that time period too? Because a bios change could also be at issue and easier to change than a format and reload. I know it's a stupid question but you are running 64bit windows right?


----------



## lofix

Yes, I am using x64 version. I think that I found the problem... please take a look on the photo below. When I was running memtest I put two sticks together and now I checked each stick via memtest. It is one of these newests sticks


----------



## BorisTheSpider

I had vengeance memory on my MIVE and had problems, but others report it's OK, so I don't know. I use G-Skill now and have had no problems with it.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lofix*
> 
> Yes, I am using x64 version. I think that I found the problem... please take a look on the photo below. When I was running memtest I put two sticks together and now I checked each stick via memtest. It is one of these newests sticks


Sorry been busy my daughter just had my 4th grand child proud grandpa has been at the hospital.

Yep that would be it sorry to hear that on the good side at least you know you have a lemon and Corsair has excellent CS from my experience. When you get the new sticks let us know and we'll see if we can get you running right. GL


----------



## evolutionxxx86

just passing these on.

Getting Started And Overclocking to 4GHz.
http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/overclocking/39184-p67-sandy-bridge-overclocking-guide-beginners.html#post110576

Overclocking To 4500MHz (4.5GHz) @ 1.24v - 1.27v.
http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/overclocking/39184-p67-sandy-bridge-overclocking-guide-beginners.html#post110901

Overclocking to 4700MHz (4.7GHz) ~ 4900MHz (4.9GHz)@ 1.35v.
http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/overclocking/39184-p67-sandy-bridge-overclocking-guide-beginners.html#post110904

Bringing The Memory Up To Speed!
http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/overclocking/39184-p67-sandy-bridge-overclocking-guide-beginners.html#post110907

Official ASUS P8P67 Series Overclocking Guide and Information
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?265398-Official-ASUS-P8P67-Series-Overclocking-Guide-and-Information

Approximately 50% of CPUs can go up to 4.4~4.5 GHz
Approximately 40% of CPUs can go up to 4.6~4.7 GHz
Approximately 10% of CPUs can go up to 4.8~5 GHz (50+ multipliers are about 2% of this group)


----------



## evolutionxxx86

Finally finished my Asus Maximus iv extreme


----------



## Alfaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evolutionxxx86*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally finished my Asus Maximus iv extreme


Very nice build, sir. I was considering getting the motherboard block, but never had the money to put down. Looks great!


----------



## fatlardo

So I finally got an i7 2700k and this board and put it all together. I love this!! I was able to get 1.456v at 5GHz and my ram up to 2133MHz with 1.43xv. I think I can do better for the timings, just don't know how to mess with memory yet. I think I can go higher for the cpu but I am not comfortable with temps as I am on air D14 mid to high 70s. One thing I noticed was on my old bard when oc with my old 2600k to 4.3, I would see the volts go up and down to save energy and heat. This board doesnt do that? Also, I wanted to mess with offset for cpu, there is no option? TIA


----------



## evolutionxxx86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> So I finally got an i7 2700k and this board and put it all together. I love this!! I was able to get 1.456v at 5GHz and my ram up to 2133MHz with 1.43xv. I think I can do better for the timings, just don't know how to mess with memory yet. I think I can go higher for the cpu but I am not comfortable with temps as I am on air D14 mid to high 70s. One thing I noticed was on my old bard when oc with my old 2600k to 4.3, I would see the volts go up and down to save energy and heat. This board doesnt do that? Also, I wanted to mess with offset for cpu, there is no option? TIA


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evolutionxxx86*
> 
> just passing these on.
> Getting Started And Overclocking to 4GHz.
> http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/overclocking/39184-p67-sandy-bridge-overclocking-guide-beginners.html#post110576
> Overclocking To 4500MHz (4.5GHz) @ 1.24v - 1.27v.
> http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/overclocking/39184-p67-sandy-bridge-overclocking-guide-beginners.html#post110901
> Overclocking to 4700MHz (4.7GHz) ~ 4900MHz (4.9GHz)@ 1.35v.
> http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/overclocking/39184-p67-sandy-bridge-overclocking-guide-beginners.html#post110904
> Bringing The Memory Up To Speed!
> http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/overclocking/39184-p67-sandy-bridge-overclocking-guide-beginners.html#post110907
> Official ASUS P8P67 Series Overclocking Guide and Information
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?265398-Official-ASUS-P8P67-Series-Overclocking-Guide-and-Information
> Approximately 50% of CPUs can go up to 4.4~4.5 GHz
> Approximately 40% of CPUs can go up to 4.6~4.7 GHz
> Approximately 10% of CPUs can go up to 4.8~5 GHz (50+ multipliers are about 2% of this group)


that should help you, also check this out too http://rog.asus.com/117152012/maximus-v-motherboards/how-to-use-memtweakit/


----------



## mars109

Hi all i currently have a Maximus IV Extreme Z and may be upgrading to Maximus V Extreme. I currently have my Max iv mobo in a lain-li case which has plenty space but when i upgrade i will give my Max Extreme and 2700k to my bro who will need to but a bigger chassis. Please can anyone suggest a few towers which anyone may be using which is not eatx but fit the max iv extreme z in without problems. Ideally up to £80. So far i have heard the CM 690 II Advanced works but looking at the case it looks a little tight. any cases tested and confirmed to work are welcome.
thanks


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mars109*
> 
> Hi all i currently have a Maximus IV Extreme Z and may be upgrading to Maximus V Extreme. I currently have my Max iv mobo in a lain-li case which has plenty space but when i upgrade i will give my Max Extreme and 2700k to my bro who will need to but a bigger chassis. Please can anyone suggest a few towers which anyone may be using which is not eatx but fit the max iv extreme z in without problems. Ideally up to £80. So far i have heard the CM 690 II Advanced works but looking at the case it looks a little tight. any cases tested and confirmed to work are welcome.
> thanks


HAF 932 Advanced 3.0 works well for me.


----------



## mars109

thanks


----------



## airdeano

hello club members..

just got finished with my motherboard swap from the EVGA P67 SLI to now thw Asus IV Maximus Extreme-Z.
all fit into a Fractal Design Arc Midi. i5-2550k, 8GB (2x 4GB) G Skill RJX 2133 RAM, and H100 cooling.
as soon as i get more sorted.. sold the MSI N560Ti HAWK, but adding EVGA GTX 580 DS..







id like to water-cool the system, but having a hard time on the motherboard cooling set.
the Extreme-Z is not totally like the Extreme. have looked at the MIPS block, but $200??
not an EK fan, so what other possibilities are there? watercool haz GENE-Z, but nothing
definitive. any suggestions?

starting with HL SR1 360 in the roof, HL SR1 280 in the front panel, raystorm or heatkiller CPU
and so far a heatkiller 580 GPU block

here is another project (on hold).
ASUS Extreme IV GENE-Z
i5-2500k, 8GB (2x 4GB) G Skill Sniper 2133 RAM
looking for a case.. the arc mini is my choice, but c'mon $100 for a mATX?



airdeano


----------



## owcraftsman

Nice build Airdeano! I have the same board and water cool but I see no need to cool the chip setup & VRM''s. It used to be way more necessary with previous platforms where we overclocked the Northbridge & pushed the Southbridge for example 680i 780i and prior to that and we had inefficient analog VRM's which required extreme cooling when pushing the upper limits. Now even when you see LN2, Dry Ice exteme overclocking runs on Z68 Z77 ROG boards etc etc you see no attention paid to either VRM's or other chips on the board other than a good fan and stock HS. Add to that by water cooling them you add to the overall demand on the loop, making what actually needs cooling less efficient, your are adding unnecessary heat to the mix. The only scenario I see this as a viable solution is in a low air flow situation, i.e. silent builds, where the stock HS are starved for air flow. In other words, just because they still make full board blocks doesn't mean they are necessary. Moreover they are a throw back and take advantage of the tweak monster's desire to have it all just right. As enthusiast we have a tendency to dot every 'i' and cross every 't' leaving nothing to chance which is more of a marketing tool to sell these blocks than a necessity.

Of course all of this verbiage ignores the bling factor and if that is your end game then more power to you in which case the EK block is the best option IMO sure they had trouble w/nickel plating but that is old news, problem resolved, and they make excellent stuff, for that matter who hasn't had bumps in the road. I've used the MIPS blocks and they have stellar good looks but tend to under perform, from my experience but, it's not like there is a huge demand for great performance on this platform and if looks is what you want go for it. However I'll reiterate there is a reason for limited options in this regard.

In any case, I would focus on water cooling the CPU & GPU and spare no expense on a solid loop to support them which will give you an excellent return on investment IMHO. GL


----------



## Tweetbix

Im glad this thread is still ticking along. be a shame to see such a great board be forgotten.
I may as well post mine up, but you may not be able to see much as i have cables everywhere, suppose thats what happens when you have a crap load of fans.


Spoiler: Big Pic






Cosmos II
Maximus IV Extreme-Z
Intel 2500K I5
4X Corsair Vengeance 1600 4GB
(yes i know its blue, i wasn't concerned about color when i was ordering it at the start of the year.)
The case sort of makes the motherboard look a little small for what it is.

BTW, I'm sure it has been asked, but how do people address the issue of the USB 3.0 Header. Because of the length of the cable from the case IO ports I have to run it across the board. I plan on getting an extender so it can reach properly but I would like to know where other people run it first.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> BTW, I'm sure it has been asked, but how do people address the issue of the USB 3.0 Header. Because of the length of the cable from the case IO ports I have to run it across the board. I plan on getting an extender so it can reach properly but I would like to know where other people run it first.


I bring the front panel 3.0 connector in through the back top of the case at the same place my 8pin power comes in through that grommet. It drops straight down to the connector and is long enough w/my HAF 932. YMMV Not the best but better than draping in front of the board I guess.

BTW your build looks fine man love that case.


----------



## PeterNguyen255

Hey guys, I just have a blue screen and now I can't turn on my computer. The screen is black bu the computer still gets power. The led light show code 63 and the boot sequence stop at vga. I tried to reset and reseat everything, switch bios and nothing work. I hope you guys can help me with this


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeterNguyen255*
> 
> Hey guys, I just have a blue screen and now I can't turn on my computer. The screen is black bu the computer still gets power. The led light show code 63 and the boot sequence stop at vga. I tried to reset and reseat everything, switch bios and nothing work. I hope you guys can help me with this


I assume you have a MIVE or MIVEz mobo but it would be helpful to know your complete system setup and any recent changes you have made hardware or otherwise. Also what stop value you saw when the BSOD occurred.

found in manual pg 2-26



When determining the source of a BSOD post codes are helpful you can see above what 63 is but keep in mind that is where it is stuck and the cause might well be what comes before it. So in essence these are only clues for what to look for. I don't understand what you mean by "The led light show code 63 and the boot sequence stop at vga". Could you elaborate?

Brief description of DXE:

"Driver eXecution Environment (DXE) Phase
The Driver Execution Environment (DXE) phase is where most of the system initialization is performed. Pre-EFI Initialization (PEI), the phase prior to DXE, is responsible for initializing permanent memory in the platform so that the DXE phase can be loaded and executed. The state of the system at the end of the PEI phase is passed to the DXE phase through a list of position-independent data structures called Hand-Off Blocks (HOBs). HOBs are described in detail in the Platform Initialization Hand-Off Block Specification.

There are several components in the DXE phase:

"DXE Foundation"
"DXE Dispatcher"
A set of "DXE Drivers"

The Dxe Core produces a set of Boot Services, Runtime Services, and DXE Services. The DXE Dispatcher is responsible for discovering and executing DXE drivers in the correct order. The DXE drivers are responsible for initializing the processor, chipset, and platform components as well as providing software abstractions for system services, console devices, and boot devices. These components work together to initialize the platform and provide the services required to boot an operating system. The DXE phase and Boot Device Selection (BDS) phases work together to establish consoles and attempt the booting of operating systems. The DXE phase is terminated when an operating system is successfully booted. The Dxe Core is composed of boot services code, so no code from the Dxe Core itself is allowed to persist into the OS runtime environment. Only the runtime data structures allocated by the Dxe Core and services and data structured produced by runtime DXE drivers are allowed to persist into the OS runtime environment."

My take from this is it could be a memory issue either system memory or GPU. If system memory it might help to use one stick in the Dimm_A2 slot or 2nd slot right from CPU then try to boot again. If that doesn't work try another stick or different kit. If it's GPU memory try removing your discrete GPU (if you have one) and try the iGPU and see if you can get the system to boot.

Still there is way to much left here for assuming. Is this a new build? Is the memory compatible? Did this happen out of the blue on a fully functioning setup? pardon the pun. Are you overclocked? Have you tried clearing cmos? Have you set optimized defaults? What bios ver? Is the High Precision Event timer enabled in bios?


----------



## PeterNguyen255

I have the i7-2600k with with 2 gtx 580. Last night I tried clearing the bios and remove the bios battery but the problem still persists. The Q-led stop at VGA so I assume that it is a GPU problem. My computer has been fine for a long time. I haven't gotten any blue screen for a month or so. i built it last year and it is completely functional until now. I dont remember what bios version I have and if I enable the high precision timer on the BIos. Right now, there is no way for me to access the bios because the computer would light up and the LED light code with show number 63 as I indicated, but there is nothing on the screen. I will try to remove all the memory stick and see if it works.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeterNguyen255*
> 
> I have the i7-2600k with with 2 gtx 580. Last night I tried clearing the bios and remove the bios battery but the problem still persists. The Q-led stop at VGA so I assume that it is a GPU problem. My computer has been fine for a long time. I haven't gotten any blue screen for a month or so. i built it last year and it is completely functional until now. I dont remember what bios version I have and if I enable the high precision timer on the BIos. Right now, there is no way for me to access the bios because the computer would light up and the LED light code with show number 63 as I indicated, but there is nothing on the screen. I will try to remove all the memory stick and see if it works.


I suspect you might be right about the GPU have you tried each card individually? if not I would. If neither GPU works individually I would try iGPU as I suggested above. Anything at this point to get into bios and help find/eliminate what seems like a failing piece of hardware.


----------



## PeterNguyen255

I tried with each ard already, i even switched the slot of each card. I doubt that both card would fail at one. And i dont know how to use the iGPU. What is that anyway? Is it the on board graphic card? My card show no sign of burning or broken tho. I don't think a blue screen could kill two graphic cards at once. I have the gtx 580 lightning extreme if you need the info.


----------



## owcraftsman

A BSOD would not cause a GPU to go bad it's the other way around. If a GPU were to suddenly bork itself it might case a BSOD.

Yes the onboard graphics but again I sitll don't know you build and missing a lot of info

Turn it on in bios and hook it up and see if that works.


----------



## PeterNguyen255

i can't get into the bios because the screen has nothing. What info do you need? I have the maximus IV extreme Z with an i7-2600k. Dual gtx 580 extremel lighting from msi. My cards have bene working fine. I haven't played any games for at least 2 weeks. I had the bsod while surfing the web and after that my computer falls into this state. Is there anyway i can use the iGPU? there is no graphic outlet on the mobos


----------



## owcraftsman

There is no I/O display port on the MIVE for iGPU. Your best bet at this point would be to take you CPU GPUs PSU and memory to your local PC shop and have them tested to see if the are functioning properly and by process of elimination find the root cause. For example if all that gear is running properly then your mobo needs RMA Sorry I know this isn't any fun but I don't know what else to suggest.


----------



## PeterNguyen255

the Q led that indicate which part of the PC is not functioning stop at VGA-LED so i guess it is the GPU. I just want to know if a bluescreen can cause such damage to bth of my card. Causing them to both stop functioning at once. My friend caused the bsod and left it there for like a minute or so. I don't know if I have to replace both of my card or not


----------



## owcraftsman

Like I said before the GPU failing in some way could cause a BSOD but not the ofher way around. Hanging on the blue screen is actually a good thing giving you the opportunity to jot things down, no harm will come from this.


----------



## fatlardo

Has anyone used the extra power molex connector for the GPUs? Is it primarily only for 3 way SLI?


----------



## Tweetbix

Ive got it conected, had it connected for when i was running 2 way sli, having since moved back to 1 card its still in there. for me its a "there if it needs it" type thing.


----------



## Tonza

Bought Maximus IV Extreme P67 along with 2700K for total of 350€, awesome deal







Didnt go for Ivy since they are like volcanos and generally overclocks bad. Have 2x 8GB Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz kits waiting aswell (4 sticks total, 2x is black and other 2x red for best color







), should work nicely on the board?. Im hoping to get nice chip which overclocks atleast to 4.5Ghz.. Btw do i need to update bios to get 2700K working, checked that its supported since 1904 bios (does it have older or newer bios at stock?), also is the newest best or? In Asrock boards, newest definately aint always the best. Thanks in advance!


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Bought Maximus IV Extreme P67 along with 2700K for total of 350€, awesome deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt go for Ivy since they are like volcanos and generally overclocks bad. Have 2x 8GB Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz kits waiting aswell (4 sticks total, 2x is black and other 2x red for best color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), should work nicely on the board?. Im hoping to get nice chip which overclocks atleast to 4.5Ghz.. Btw do i need to update bios to get 2700K working, checked that its supported since 1904 bios (does it have older or newer bios at stock?), also is the newest best or? In Asrock boards, newest definately aint always the best. Thanks in advance!


I'm running the 2302 BIOS here with mine, and it's working very well -- best overclocks I've ever had since owning the board.


----------



## fatlardo

My volts are at constant volts, what option do I have to change so it goes down when idle or no load?


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> My volts are at constant volts, what option do I have to change so it goes down when idle or no load?


You are using fixed voltage (i use always for overclocking also, no flower power power saving bs turned on). Offset voltage is your option in this case.


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> My volts are at constant volts, what option do I have to change so it goes down when idle or no load?


Offset mode -- here's a guide from Asus support on how to set it up:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2162-Overclocking-Using-Offset-Mode-for-CPU-Core-Voltage


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Finally upgraded my Z board to the 3770K. Damn she a hot chip! Even under all my water I can push her to 100C in seconds If I am not careful.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> Finally upgraded my Z board to the 3770K. Damn she a hot chip! Even under all my water I can push her to 100C in seconds If I am not careful.


What bios? vcore? llc? gave you 100c


----------



## zeflow

Need help! I just received the CM Storm QuickFire TK - When i plug the keyboard it I am getting an "unknown device" from windows.
When I try to install the newest USB Controller drivers from the ASUS website "Intel USB 3.0 Driver V 1.0.5.235 for Windows Win7 32bit & Win7 64bit---(WHQL)."
I get an error when running the setup saying that my computer does not meet minimum requirements for this installation.
I have win 7 64 bit, and my bios are up to date (3603).


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> Need help! I just received the CM Storm QuickFire TK - When i plug the keyboard it I am getting an "unknown device" from windows.
> When I try to install the newest USB Controller drivers from the ASUS website "Intel USB 3.0 Driver V 1.0.5.235 for Windows Win7 32bit & Win7 64bit---(WHQL)."
> I get an error when running the setup saying that my computer does not meet minimum requirements for this installation.
> I have win 7 64 bit, and my bios are up to date (3603).


The USB 3.0 controller on this board isn't Intel, it's Renesas.


----------



## Dungeoncrawler

Didn't look through all 185 pages, but will this mobo take the 3930 i7 proc? Thanks.


----------



## Tweetbix

Short answer: No
Long Answer: It will not take the 3930 because the 3930 is a 2011 socket, where as this mobo supports 1155 cpus, such as the 2600k i7 and the 3770k i7.
So no, this mobo will not be able to support sandy bridge-e cpu's but does support sandy and ivy bridge cpu's.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Hey guys long time MIVE owner with some new problems here.

So i just put in another GTX480 in my machine and it's now giving me a major headache. The problem is that i have both my cards in, plus a x1 Firewire card and a x1 SATA card. But i can only get one of them to work, itäs like on of my ports have died mysteriously.

This is how i have my cards setup:

x16_1 GTX480
x1_1 empty (covered)
x16_2 GTX480
x8_3 empty (covered)
x16_4 SATA card /firewire card
x4_1 SATA card/firewire card

Have i missed anything important about this motherboard? I'm starting to get really mad about this right now since i need the firewire card for both soundcard and harddrives and the SATA card for some internal HDD's. Anyone know if i made any mistakes or if my board is due for RMA?


----------



## grandpatzer

Can I get x16/x16 PCI-E 2.0 by Using the top P67 slot PCI-E and one of the NF200 PCI-E slots?

I want to run dual crossfire but I play online counter strike and I think the NF200 might give delay(?), so online gaming I would only use one card(P67), then single player I use 2 cards.

Also would P67 PCI-E 2.0 x8/x8 saturate 2 AMD 79xx watercooled?

I know Asus recommends using the P67 for dual gpu's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> I'm running the 2302 BIOS here with mine, and it's working very well -- best overclocks I've ever had since owning the board.


What PCI-E slots are you running youre 2 GTX670 off?
P67 100%, or NF200 100%, or maybe a combination of the 2?


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> x16_1 GTX480
> x1_1 empty (covered)
> x16_2 GTX480
> x8_3 empty (covered)
> x16_4 SATA card /firewire card
> x4_1 SATA card/firewire card
> :


The x16_2 and x16_4 slots are via the NF200 - I wonder if what's happening is some wierdness where when you have a GPU in one of them, you can't have another non-GPU card in the other.

It's also worth mentioning, in case you didn't know, that when either x16_2 or x16_4 are in use (so the NF200 is active) then slot x8_3 is automatically deactivated and unusable.

Conversely, if you're using both slots x16_1 and x8_3 (both native x8 to the CPU if both in use) it seems to me (though I've never tested) that both slots x16_2 and x16_4 will become inactive, because you can't then use the NF200 as you've used up all the available PCIe lanes.

No matter what other slots you use, the two small slots remain active, as they don't have lanes directly to the CPU (nor to the NF200), but rather to the chipset and DMI, so you can populate x16_1, x16_2 and x16_4 with three single-slot GPUs, and still use x1_1 and x4_1 for two other cards as I currently do.

Asus should have documented all this better - it took me ages to figure it out. This diagram might make it clearer: http://www.techreaction.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/MIVE_PCIe.jpg

When I had two other cards, along with two GPUs, I had both GPUs in the NF200 slots (x16_2 and x16_4), then I had a RAID card in x4_1 at the bottom, and my sound card in x1_1. At that time my GPUs were dual-slot air cooled, so I had to use a PCIe extension (this sort of thing http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31DsgdLOSVL._SL500_AA300_.jpg) to extend x4_1 down below the bottom of the second GPU to plug it in, since my case had enough space to mount the socket end of the extension down below the bottom of the motherboard, where there were spare bays in the case for the backplate to mount.

You can try one of two alternatives:

1. Do what I did - use slots x16_2 and x16_4 for the GPUs, put one of the cards in x1_1 above the top GPU, and use an extender to access x4_1 at the bottom.

2. Put the GPUs in x16_2 and x16_4, put one other card in x1_1, and try putting the other in x16_1. I actually suspect it won't work, as otherwise I'd have done that instead of using the extension, but I can't remember 100% so it is maybe worth a try.

If you're going to use option 1 and your case doesn't have spare bays below the motherboard, then I guess if there is space your RAID card could be sited internally without a backplate on the rear of the case, assuming the card itself will fit above your PSU or whatever. You could probably ghetto mount it elsewhere, but the maximum length of PCIe extensions is pretty short - about 15cm if I remember correctly.


----------



## grandpatzer

When connecting 2gpu's to native P67, would there be any delay?
According the diagram there is a Q-Switch x8 between CPU and PCIex16_3.

CPU ---> Q-Switch x8 ---> PCIex16_3


----------



## BorisTheSpider

I'm pretty sure you can't avoid that switch no matter what board you use, since something has to split up the bandwidth to go from x16 with one card to x8/x8 with two. Whether it adds any latency, I can't be sure, it may just be a simple switching arrangement that happens at BIOS GPU detection and then doesn't do any processing or add any latency.


----------



## grandpatzer

Looks like the NF200 heatsink has a built in fan on MIVE P67.

If I disable PCI-E x16_2 and x16_4, so only using P67 PCI-E, can I then remove that fan cable (passive cooling)?


----------



## siffonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> Looks like the NF200 heatsink has a built in fan on MIVE P67.
> 
> If I disable PCI-E x16_2 and x16_4, so only using P67 PCI-E, can I then remove that fan cable (passive cooling)?


What fan are you talking about? there is no fan in MIVE P67 or Z68, only a ROG-Logo that has lightning+ 3-pin cable to mobo.


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siffonen*
> 
> What fan are you talking about? there is no fan in MIVE P67 or Z68, only a ROG-Logo that has lightning+ 3-pin cable to mobo.


But what does that 3-pin cable power up?
I assumed there was a fan hidden under the NF200 heatsink.


----------



## siffonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> But what does that 3-pin cable power up?
> I assumed there was a fan hidden under the NF200 heatsink.


That powers the led lightning that lights the ROG-logo on NF200 heatsink

edit. I used to have GTX570 DCII SLi setup, and i had them on first and fourth pci-e lanes on my mive z68, there was no any problems.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> But what does that 3-pin cable power up?
> I assumed there was a fan hidden under the NF200 heatsink.


Like he said, it's just for the LED in the ROG logo, I presume it's unpluggable in-case you waterblock the board and want to remove the stock heatsinks (no point on P67 though, it doesn't get very hot).


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> What PCI-E slots are you running youre 2 GTX670 off?
> P67 100%, or NF200 100%, or maybe a combination of the 2?


P67 100%, in the 1st and 4th slots -- with double width cards, it was the only way I could free one of the smaller PCIe slots for a sound card, without putting it in between them (which I wanted to avoid for cooling purposes), plus it was the exact spacing that allowed me to use an Asus hard SLI bridge I found on eBay.


----------



## grandpatzer

I have gpu's in PCI-E 1, 2 and 4, so it's P67/NF200/NF200.

But motherboard and windows 7 only see the first GPU (P67).

is the NF200 defective?


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> I have gpu's in PCI-E 1, 2 and 4, so it's P67/NF200/NF200.
> 
> But motherboard and windows 7 only see the first GPU (P67).
> 
> is the NF200 defective?


Have you made sure that none of the PCIe switches (the group of four) are switched off?

Have you tried first one card, then two, then two by swapping out the third for the second, and verifying SLI enabled for the second and third iterations, to verify that all of the cards are okay?


----------



## Bezna

love my board... currently at auto 4.6 on my 2700k 1.33 v , 1866 MHz dom GT.
I want to mess with manual OCing.


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> Have you made sure that none of the PCIe switches (the group of four) are switched off?
> 
> Have you tried first one card, then two, then two by swapping out the third for the second, and verifying SLI enabled for the second and third iterations, to verify that all of the cards are okay?


yes I did try different combination of the PCIe switches, no luck.
I'm back on my old motherboard and all 3 gpu's work fine.

My guess is the NF200 is defective?


----------



## Nethermir

I got my board from another OCN member, just sharing my board


----------



## Nethermir

Sorry for the double post. Is there a way to disable the ROG logo from glowing while the computer is off? But I do want the logo to be lit up when the computer is on.


----------



## Bezna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> Sorry for the double post. Is there a way to disable the ROG logo from glowing while the computer is off? But I do want the logo to be lit up when the computer is on.


I was acually wondering the same thing... I disabled mine so its completely off, but was wondering if I can just make it turn on only when power is on.


----------



## Nethermir

Found it. Go to Advanced Controls --> APM --> EuP Ready (enable it). It cuts off the power including the USB ports.


----------



## Bezna

Sweet thanks, will try when I'm done folding current WU's


----------



## stahlhart

A question, if any fellow owners are still following this thread -- the latest versions of the BIOS (the most recent three, I think) are over 3Mb in size and come with a warning that UEFI EZ mode is no longer supported -- I guess there isn't enough room for both it and the additions to the supported CPU list. If anyone installed one of these, what do you end up with?


----------



## Benfro

Hi all I need some help please I have a h100 i7 2600k and 8g of vengeance 1866mhz ram now can you guys please give me a walk through on all the setting I need to fiddle with to have my i7 at 4.5 and my ram at 1866 if you don't mi d just like telling me to disable this and enable that that would be awesome oh and I have had one problem whenever I try to overclock during stress testing I bsod which is normal it happens right but what do you do when you start having corrupt files because of that?


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benfro*
> 
> Hi all I need some help please I have a h100 i7 2600k and 8g of vengeance 1866mhz ram now can you guys please give me a walk through on all the setting I need to fiddle with to have my i7 at 4.5 and my ram at 1866 if you don't mi d just like telling me to disable this and enable that that would be awesome oh and I have had one problem whenever I try to overclock during stress testing I bsod which is normal it happens right but what do you do when you start having corrupt files because of that?


On your signature it shows that you are at 4.2 Ghz, could you give the settings that you currently have? SBs are pretty good and you can probably get away by just raising your voltage. If you are using offset I'd start with +0.020 and for manual vcore maybe 1.3V~ish


----------



## Benfro

Sure my settings are Manuel over lock xmp off multiplayer at 42 turbo boost off load like calibration at 50% hmm I think something is set to extreme in the digi vrm section (same section as the load line) other than that I have my memory at 1866mhz and my CPU voltage at 1.27 and that's it


----------



## owcraftsman

I'm off to work now but if I had a suggestion it would be to run offset method of Overclocking I run mine at 4.8 and would be happy to share my bios screens with all settings for a starting point for you later today. In the mean time I'd take Neithermir suggestion to post up all your current settings so we can point you in the right direction and head over to the ROG forum for a guide to OC your board to get the basics down pat.


----------



## Benfro

Thank you so much for starting to help=) ok well sadly my current overclock started to bsod when idling and now after bsoding so much i have corrupt files so I'm in the middle of starting fresh. But yeah that would be great of you could help me out =D

do you guys use the drivers from the asus support website or do you use other? Because I have been trying to do a clean install and the Intel USB driver tells me that my computer is not capable of installing the driver or something like that and when I tries to install the data driver Intel rapid storage I got a bsod!! I'm kinda pissed at how difficult things are being at the moment :'(

Mod edit: Please use the edit button instead of posting again.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benfro*
> 
> Sorry for second post I cannot edit posts on my phone bit do you guys use the drivers from the asus support website or do you use other? Because I have been trying to do a clean install and the Intel USB driver tells me that my computer is not capable of installing the driver or something like that and when I tries to install the data driver Intel rapid storage I got a bsod!! I'm kinda pissed at how difficult things are being at the moment :'(


I get all my board drivers here The screens are below.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! 4.8 template


----------



## Benfro

Thank you that has helped so much but one thing I don't see the drivers for the maximum IV extreme all I see is the maximum IV extreme gen z


----------



## Nethermir

I think extreme-z is the newer Z68 board, dunno if that will be compatible with the older MIVE. Have you tried the links on the ASUS website? http://usa.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/MAXIMUS_IV_EXTREME/#download


----------



## Benfro

I have but the USB 3.0 driver did not install because i supposedly my computer is not capable of install them. The other thing is the Intel rapid storage technology driver gave me a bsod in the middle of install.=[


----------



## Nethermir

Try this one: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=19880&lang=eng&wapkw=(USB3_allOS_2.1.19.0_PV.exe

Now about your BSOD, have you tested your OC and are you stable?


----------



## Benfro

I was on default setting nothing changed clean install and now I have to partition my drive again and reinstall


----------



## Benfro

I was on default setting nothing changed clean install and now I have to partition my drive again and reinstall


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benfro*
> 
> I have but the USB 3.0 driver did not install because i supposedly my computer is not capable of install them. The other thing is the Intel rapid storage technology driver gave me a bsod in the middle of install.=[


You likely have the wrong driver. You are looking for Renesas(NEC) USB3.0 Controller Driver V2.0.32.0 for Windows XP/Vista/7 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)

it can be had here>> http://www.asus.com/ROG/MAXIMUS_IV_EXTREME/#support_Download_30


----------



## Tonza

This is not a issue, but it bothers me when i go to sleep... Why in the earth, the mobo has still lights on when PC is powered off? Keeps powering my backlit keyboard aswell







.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> This is not a issue, but it bothers me when i go to sleep... Why in the earth, the mobo has still lights on when PC is powered off? Keeps powering my backlit keyboard aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I can't remember on top of my head but I believe you go to Advanced -> APM, then enable the very first option about European energy something. That will turn everything off when you power down your computer.


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> I can't remember on top of my head but I believe you go to Advanced -> APM, then enable the very first option about European energy something. That will turn everything off when you power down your computer.


Thanks







+rep!


----------



## Benfro

Ok guys so i got my computer up and running with the basics drivers and antivirus so far. I have been overclocking to 4.5Ghz and what i don't understand is that im at 1.365 vcore whats up with that? When under load (running prime) the vcore drops down to about 1.328 or so do you guys think this is correct? Oh and should i use offset voltage if im not using speed step? At the moment im using manuel vcore but i could try offset if needed.


----------



## Nethermir

1.3+ looks fairly decent for 4.5 Ghz, not the best but it's ok. I use offset because I do not want feeding the CPU constantly, just a personal preference. Why aren't you using speed step?


----------



## Benfro

hmm well sadly im at 1.375 right now which droops to 1.328 - 1.336 or so







I wish i could use less vcore but anyways i don't know why im not using speed step Is it something i just got to use?


----------



## Nethermir

Speed step allows the CPU to downclock itself when idling, making it consume less power and generate less heat. If you have speed step on and offset, when your computer is idling, your CPU will run at 1.6 Ghz with 1.0V. Then when you run a game. put your PC on full load or do a stress test, the CPU will then run at 4.5 Ghz with 1.3+V.


----------



## Benfro

That sounds good but if your not worried about power consumption do you need it? Oh and i ran prime for 4 hours on blend temps were good no erros so i thought i was good but then i started a game install and left it during the night and i got a bsod while installing!







But i just went into the bios and went to LLC of 75% and wow under load im at 1.375-1.383! (due to the recent compensation for the vdroop) do you think im all good running at 75%?


----------



## Nethermir

You can say that you're all good when you aren't getting any BSODs anymore







Could you take screenshots of all your settings and post it here? Also, have you tried resetting everything in bios to default just to make sure it is stable when at default (no BSOD). And when you get the BSOD, take note of the error code.


----------



## Benfro

Sure thing but how do i take screenshots in the bios? and all the codes i have had so far are related to vcore. I am also stress testing at the moment lets hope were ok


----------



## Nethermir

Stick a flash drive and press F12 to take screenshots of your settings.


----------



## Benfro

Ok will do


----------



## Benfro

Ok so here you go all my bios setting


----------



## Nethermir

I am currently on a crappy 8-yr old laptop so I couldn't see everything properly. But so far, I don't see any issues with your settings since it's only 4.5, really whatever settings should work even all auto lol. Try to use 1.38 for a few days just for kicks and see if you will still get a BSOD. If everything is good then you can start tweaking your settings to bring the voltage down.


----------



## Benfro

Thank you yeah i think im good at 1.345







but as long as i stay bsod free i think its all smooth sailin


----------



## Benfro

Sadly i cant get stable i am now at 1.355 and usually within an hour of prime95 blend i get a bsod







I have tested my ram with memtest and it was fine (went through two passes) other than that mabeay my chip just is voltage hungry


----------



## Nethermir

I dunno how you test your OC but I usually use Intel Burn Test first, run 10 passes. That's a quick way to test your OC. Only downside is that your CPU runs hotter on IBT. When I pass IBT, that's the time I do Prime95.


----------



## cestlavie2010

i already had support request with asus because chipsetdrivers were incorrect on website for Extreme and Windows 7 -64-bit: 7MB file instead of 256 mb.

Now i am dealing with the usb 3.0 driver. Can anyone double check which is correct because Asus and I messed probably up.

Extreme (not-Z!) has P67 with no usb 3.0 support itself. Drivers listed are:

There are drivers of: Windows 7 64-bit

Intel USB 3.0 1.0.5.235 2012.07.09
Reneas USB 3.0 2.0.32.0 2011.03.10
NEC(reneas) USB 3.0 2.0.4.0 2010.12.29

I dont think intel should be there because P67 has no usb 3.0 support... And with other i got errors, currently only front usb 3.0 ports working.

Anyone able to check (on local download drive) which drivers were for example 6 months ago on their website ?

Thanks


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benfro*
> 
> Sadly i cant get stable i am now at 1.355 and usually within an hour of prime95 blend i get a bsod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tested my ram with memtest and it was fine (went through two passes) other than that mabeay my chip just is voltage hungry


Is the BSOD 0x101 or 0x124? If it's the latter, try bumping VCCIO a little higher (1.12-1.13V).


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cestlavie2010*
> 
> i already had support request with asus because chipsetdrivers were incorrect on website for Extreme and Windows 7 -64-bit: 7MB file instead of 256 mb.
> 
> Now i am dealing with the usb 3.0 driver. Can anyone double check which is correct because Asus and I messed probably up.
> 
> Extreme (not-Z!) has P67 with no usb 3.0 support itself. Drivers listed are:
> 
> There are drivers of: Windows 7 64-bit
> 
> Intel USB 3.0 1.0.5.235 2012.07.09
> Reneas USB 3.0 2.0.32.0 2011.03.10
> NEC(reneas) USB 3.0 2.0.4.0 2010.12.29
> 
> I dont think intel should be there because P67 has no usb 3.0 support... And with other i got errors, currently only front usb 3.0 ports working.
> 
> Anyone able to check (on local download drive) which drivers were for example 6 months ago on their website ?
> 
> Thanks


Have you tried downloading the Renesas drivers from the Intel website? I'm pretty sure that it can be downloaded there somewhere because I was able to get mine working, all USB ports working.


----------



## linyanti

3 Beeps, 2 Beeps, 1 Beep, Zero Beeps and A0 on the LED.

I am just posting this in case anyone else has run into this problem. It happened after I updated the Nvidia driver for a Gigabyte GTX-680 from 310.90 to 314.09.

Immediately, when I would start up the computer the motherboard would have this annoying series of 3 beeps that would go on for a couple of minutes, then 2 beeps for another two minutes, then a series of one beep and after the machine had completed booting up for thirty seconds it would quit. Very annoying but it would stop. The LED on the mobo read the standard stuff and then would settle at A0 like it always does.

Running Vista 64 Ultimate. Went into Device Manager and it showed two display adapters, the nvidia videocard and the intel built-in graphics. I usually have the intel disabled in the bios but I am not certain that it was at this time. Device manager showed that the driver for the intel adapter was not working. I never use it so I don't care.

Restarted the computer, went into BIOS and then to Advanced, Advanced System Configuration, then disabled Render Standby and Initiate iGPU and it fixed it.

In hindsight, the problem was obvious but only after deciding that this problem rated fixing compared to the other problems in this Veil of Tears.


----------



## Descadent

anyone looking to sell their iv maximus extreme or the z68 version the extreme-z? I can't find one new at all, just refurb on amazon and ebay for the p67 version. Newegg wants $380 for the z68 version which seems way to high for an older board. Watching some used ones on ebay currently but thought try my luck here too.

my wanted thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1367696/wanted-asus-maximus-iv-extreme-p67-b3-or-z68-version-extreme-z


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> anyone looking to sell their iv maximus extreme or the z68 version the extreme-z? I can't find one new at all, just refurb on amazon and ebay for the p67 version. Newegg wants $380 for the z68 version which seems way to high for an older board. Watching some used ones on ebay currently but thought try my luck here too.
> 
> my wanted thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1367696/wanted-asus-maximus-iv-extreme-p67-b3-or-z68-version-extreme-z


You just posted this 2 days ago and your thread says closed already either you got lucky fast or are still looking? I have the one in my sig for sale LMK if interested


----------



## Descadent

I found a refurbished extreme-z and it should be here tomorrow.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I found a refurbished extreme-z and it should be here tomorrow.


Hey that's great you'll love it it's a great board. If you don't mind me asking what did you pay for it? I see them going new at the Egg for $359


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Hey that's great you'll love it it's a great board. If you don't mind me asking what did you pay for it? I see them going new at the Egg for $359


$180 with all accessories. It was In a sealed bag. "Refurbished" but i think it was brand new or a return, just in a white box although was "refurbished" by Asus with their warranty was on a sticker on the box.

So far so good got to get my 2600k overclocked again, but I don't think settings will be that different from my p8p67 deluxe.


----------



## CrazyCorky

I've done a little bit of research on this board. I found out that it is compatible with the Ivy Bridge. However my question is: Are they still reliable with the 3770k series? I have the chance to pick one of these up for $120 and I'm really considering it as I want a ROG board but don't have the funds for a Extreme V.


----------



## itz.clint

Was wondering wil 3way setup 7970 with single brackets, waterblocks, bridge and links adapters for the cards would it be possible to put a xonar d2x on the bottom pci-e 4x slot. Need to know if I have a big enough gap for my 3way with the sound card to fit as its a full size. Would appreciate your help on this one


----------



## mapesdhs

If you mean that your 7970s would only take up one slot each, then yes there ought to be space for another card in the x4 slot.

Ian.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itz.clint*
> 
> Was wondering wil 3way setup 7970 with single brackets, waterblocks, bridge and links adapters for the cards would it be possible to put a xonar d2x on the bottom pci-e 4x slot. Need to know if I have a big enough gap for my 3way with the sound card to fit as its a full size. Would appreciate your help on this one


I have 3 single-slotted 580s in a MIVE with a sound card in the x1 slot and a RAID card in the x4 slot. The sound card is a Xonar D2X (full size) and just fits into the x1 slot between the top 2 GPUs, the SLI water bridge almost prevents it fitting, but fortunately not quite - it's very close though.

The x4 slot is perfectly usable, the back of the RAID card ends up almost against the lowest GPUs waterblock, but again it does fit.

So GPU1 in the top slot, then soundcard, then GPU2, then a gap (unusable slot, switched off when NF200 in use), then GPU3 then RAID card in x4 slot, is my configuration.

Doing what you've suggested (using the x4 slot) is quite easy, using the x1 slot as I have is a little more tricky, because of course you can't remove the GPUs individually because of the SLI water bridge, so if I need to get the GPUs out I have to remove them all as a unit, and the soundcard in the x1 slot makes it tough to access the PCIe slot latches to release the GPUs (I use a slim plastic ruler to push on them).


----------



## Valafar

Just got my board back from RMA. Had sent it in originally because it wouldn't post. They sent me another one. it didn't come with the latest bios and so i flashed it to the latest so it would recognize my 3770k and post successfully. The problem I am having it with though is that it gives me an error saying overclocking failed and to hit F1 to configure the bios. Everything in bios is set on default, auto, etc. when i reboot it hangs giving error code 08 which has to do with system agent. I have tried changing speeds, voltage and other setting to manual downclocking ram, upping voltages for system agent related stuff. I have looked over every setting I can think of. I even put my 2500k in the board, which I ran originally in it and it stills does the same thing. I flashed the latest bios, as well as the first bios version that supported ivy bridge, going back to even the original for the board. I have tested the ram, both cpus, and the power supply on another z77 board and they post without issue. All I know to do at this point is RMA the board again. I am not to happy that I will have to pay shipping once again to RMA .

Has anyone else had that 08 debug code?


----------



## mapesdhs

08 is not a code I've seen before. Obvious question, have you asked ASUS? Try posting on the ROG forum, they were
very helpful when I asked questions.

Ian.


----------



## razgrizpr

Is the Maximus IV (p67) a reliable board and is it still a good choice?
I'm really considering one. Would like some input on this.
Thank you!


----------



## mapesdhs

I'd say definitely, yes. Having meddled a fair bit with oc'ing on P55/X58/etc., I was amazed at how easy it was
to setup my M4E with a 2700K at 5GHz, and that's with (just now) 4x4GB running at 2133 (I'll be replacing this
shortly with 4x8GB TridentX).

NOTE: the M4E uses the EATX form factor, so whatever case you choose, make sure it has enough room.

Indeed, I've been so impressed with the M4E that I decided to bag another one off eBay if one came along,
which it did; cost me 135 UKP total which is quite good. If I can get a 2500K/2600K/2700K, I'll probably setup
it up as my future gaming setup (my existing i7 875K config is more than sufficient with two GTX 560Ti SLI);
I already have plenty of relevant coolers, fans, RAM, PSUs, cases, etc.

If anyone's interested, I'd be happy to post some pics from the BIOS.

The cooler is a Thermalright Venomous-X (used/cheap off eBay again), two Coolermaster PWM fans (model no.
FA12025M12SPA), and just now an EVGA GTX 460 V2 1GB at a fairly ridiculous 1025MHz core.







The gfx
keeps changing because of the benchmarking I've been doing, ie. it's an open setup, not in a case; PSU is a
Thermaltake Toughpower 1kW modular, system drive is an OCZ Vector 128GB (gfx, PSU and SSD all off eBay!).
Hmm, the CPU was boxed/new, but that was from a private eBay seller aswell, cost 232 UKP total in March last
year, which was rather good at the time. I guess the only items I bought new in any normal way were the fans
for the HS which came from Novatech. See:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/pcbenchmarking2.jpg

The 2700K is the setup in the middle. The one with the large black HS & 3 white fans is a 3930K with 64GB RAM
(oc yet not sorted out), and at the back is an i3 550 @ 4.7. My gaming rig is the black case at the bottom,
currently out of position following some upgrades.

Ian.


----------



## razgrizpr

Thank you mapesdhs!!


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razgrizpr*
> 
> Is the Maximus IV (p67) a reliable board and is it still a good choice?
> I'm really considering one. Would like some input on this.
> Thank you!


I've been running my M4E P67 board for well over a year now, and I still have no reason to upgrade, it has been so reliable, and such a great performer.
I would recommend it still, it's a great board:thumb:


----------



## Tonza

I have question regarding crossfire setup. I ordered second 7950 (DCII TOP V2), is this configuration gonna give me 8x/8x Crossfire. It would be awesome for these cards, since there would be pretty good gap between them. Could also sandwich my sound card between them with this configuration.

Here is bad picture how i imagined it.


----------



## Fleat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> I have question regarding crossfire setup. I ordered second 7950 (DCII TOP V2), is this configuration gonna give me 8x/8x Crossfire. It would be awesome for these cards, since there would be pretty good gap between them. Could also sandwich my sound card between them with this configuration.
> 
> Here is bad picture how i imagined it.


Unfortunately it is the first x16 and the third x16 slot (not the fourth) that gives you the native x8,x8.


----------



## Tonza

So at what speed they would be running?, there is like 100 different opinions from this one in different forums.


----------



## Fleat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> So at what speed they would be running?, there is like 100 different opinions from this one in different forums.


I think it is generally accepted that in a two card configuration, native x8,x8 is the fastest. Running x16,x16 or x8,x16 with a two card solution adds on the additional overhead that the NF200 presents. When I personally tested it, I noticed around a 2-5fps difference at 2560x1440 in Battlefield 3 Ultra (no motion blur) with two 7970's. Depending on your cooling situation, this may be worth the hit in fps to keep your cards from running too hot.

Edit: Noticed I may not have addressed your question. If you go with the configuration in the picture, they will be running at x8,x16.


----------



## Tonza

Ah ok, need to test out first when i get the second card how the temps are with native 8x/8x (some say they will run fine, some says top card will melt down







). Tho i have clean cable management and very good airflow in my case (also have mesh panel to replace the side window for extra GPU cooling). But anyway, running the second card in bottom slot would not be the end of the world, difference would so minimal considering games would run very fluently already.


----------



## Fleat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Ah ok, need to test out first when i get the second card how the temps are with native 8x/8x (some say they will run fine, some says top card will melt down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Tho i have clean cable management and very good airflow in my case (also have mesh panel to replace the side window for extra GPU cooling). But anyway, running the second card in bottom slot would not be the end of the world, difference would so minimal considering games would run very fluently already.


I had two 7970 Sapphire Dual X's running sandwiched for a short while before I watercooled them. They stayed within a reasonable temperature range at the expense of my hearing. The top card had to ramp up to 80%+ fan to stay lower than 75C under load.


----------



## Tweetbix

I have ran with 2 gtx 670 DirectCU II in the config you mentioned Tonza. I cant say what the difference is between the 2 mentioned, but because I like to get maximum airflow into these cards, I would sacrifice the 2-5fps for better temps. Also would you really notice that 2-5fps? (depending on monitor setup and game of course)


----------



## Tonza

Ah well nothing too bad then, atleast i should not have overheating problems. Had reference 7970, it alone went to around 80-85c in heavy load







One last question, if i would do the native 8x/8x, does the bottom slot PCI-E 4x (the black one) would work also? I could put the sound card there. Man this board has to have the most complicated PCI-E lane scheme ever (thanks to P67)







.


----------



## Tweetbix

Thats the deal with E-ATX Z68/P67 boards and even some Ivy bridge boards, now if it was capable of doing quad sli/cross fire, things would be a lot simpler.


----------



## Phinix

I'm looking to upgrade my ram to Kingston Beast Memory, however i wanted to get a single 8GB (8GB x 1) module due to limitations due to other hardware.

Does anybody know if 8GB modules are supported?


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phinix*
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade my ram to Kingston Beast Memory, however i wanted to get a single 8GB (8GB x 1) module due to limitations due to other hardware.
> 
> Does anybody know if 8GB modules are supported?


You'd best look in the HCL/QVL for the board to be sure about a particular module, however it should be OK as I know max ram is 32GB on this board which implies 8GB modules.


----------



## Lynkdev

Looking at the QVL list, seems like my current memory is supported ( Corsair Dominator 6b DDR3 2000Mhz CMG6GX3M3A2000C8 ). I need to op-test my RIVE board and 3930k that i just got and wondering if i will see any errors? This is just for testing to make sure i have a good board and cpu. I have new memory otw.


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phinix*
> 
> Does anybody know if 8GB modules are supported?


Should work fine. Best to use 2 minimum of course to exploit the channel interleaving, etc.

My board has 4x4GB atm, but I've bought a GSkill 4x8GB TridentX DDR3/2400 kit to max it out,
not yet fitted. Had great success with this kit on my 3930K setup (ASUS P9X79 WS Pro), used
two of them to max it out to 64GB, so I have high hopes it'll run nicely on the M4E aswell.

For reference, the 32GB TridentX kit is product code F3-2400C10Q-32GTX, 10/12/12/31
timings at 1.65V.

Ian.


----------



## Atiesh

Hey guys, I had a ton of problems in trying to update my motherboard. Turns out I embarrassingly downloaded Rampage IV drivers instead of Maximus IV Drivers. After uninstalling them and going back to my old ones I'm now confused on what I should be updating. These are what I was looking at updating.

Intel® Chipset Device Software (INF Update Utility): 9. 4. 0. 1017

Intel® Rapid Storage Technology (Intel® RST) RAID Driver: 12.5.0.1066

I don't even know where to find the new Intel(R) Management Engine Interface or Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Drivers


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atiesh*
> 
> Intel® Chipset Device Software (INF Update Utility): 9. 4. 0. 1017
> 
> Intel® Rapid Storage Technology (Intel® RST) RAID Driver: 12.5.0.1066


Hmm, I didn't know RST had moved onto series 12...

Do you really need the MEI?

Intel probably has a download page for GigE driver, some Googling should reveal it's location.

Ian.


----------



## Unit Igor

Station-drivers,Asus,chose your board.


----------



## Tonza

Well i now personally tested DCII (3-slot) in crossfire in native 8x/8x when they are sandwiched (overclocked VRM could ramp up to 100c). Then i tested them that other is on the bottom 16x PCI-E slot (8x / 16x NF200), there is like 0,6fps difference in Valley, and i cant really tell difference in Crysis 3 expect VRM temperatures are nearly 20c lower on the top card







There things really need 1 PCI slot between them.


----------



## kPATm

Hello. What is the difference between the IV Extreme and the IV Extreme-Z?

Also I have an Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z Gen3 would the bios chips be interchangeable between this and the IV Extreme?

Thanks


----------



## mapesdhs

IIRC it relates to certain features on the original P67 board which could not be used at the same time. I forget the details
offhand, something related to video I think. If you Google P67 review you should find some articles on toms/anand that
have the details.

Either way, whatever the restrictions are, these were resolved for Z68.

Ian.


----------



## DawnBladeDN

Hello I have a small question.
If I am going to SLI or Tri-SLI with this motherboard, will I need to plug in the 6-pin EZ plug?


----------



## DawnBladeDN

Hello I have a small question.
If I am going to SLI or Tri-SLI with this motherboard, will I need to plug in the 6-pin EZ plug?


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawnBladeDN*
> 
> Hello I have a small question.
> If I am going to SLI or Tri-SLI with this motherboard, will I need to plug in the 6-pin EZ plug?


I researched this when I first went SLI and the only thing I could find was that it's supposed to give you some added stability if you're running more than one card. I think you'd probably be fine not plugging it in for SLI, Tri-SLI might be dodgier. I plugged it in just for peace of mind really.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawnBladeDN*
> 
> Hello I have a small question.
> If I am going to SLI or Tri-SLI with this motherboard, will I need to plug in the 6-pin EZ plug?


I'm presuming you mean the 4-pin sockets? The ones that take a molex connector?

Yes, I'd plug it in. It's intended to support the added power draw through the PCIe sockets themselves - the specs say they can draw up to 75w each, then the remainder is supplied to GPUs via the PCIe cables direct from the PSU. If you don't plug it in, with tri-sli you could be drawing 225w + whatever the rest of the board draws through the 24-pin ATX connector, which if we allow 75w for the rest of the mobo, gives 300w or 25A of current through the 24-pin.

In short, I'd definitely plug it in, although it's unlikely you'd have major problems with 2-way SLI if you didn't.


----------



## khaosstrife

Alright guys, having a major issue here with my setup and I have traced it to being the RAM or the video card. Been fighting with this for the past 48 hours and quite frankly I am tired....spent my whole weekend screwing around with it instead of gaming out.

This is what I am running:

ASUS Maximus IV Extreme-Z
i7 2600 Sandy @ stock
16GB Corsair Vengance (red) @ 2133 useing the X.M.P.
MSI nVidia GTX 780

System is not overheating and is running rather cool. I have figured it's either the RAM or the Video card. I have solved most of the pre-boot issues I was having (errors 92, 9A, 55, 62, 64, 22) and the two most common things going on now is constant lockups in windows, sometimes it's 5 seconds and other times it's 15mins. There is no common cause to it. I could be listening to music or trying to play a game. When it does lock up in windows the code is A0 which is the normal operation code as far as I can tell.

Please guys, any help would be awesome at this point......


----------



## mapesdhs

I guess fault isolation is the first step, otherwise you could be wasting time hunting the wrong fault.

Do you have any other gfx card you could run with instead for a while, see if the fault persists?
Something older, different generation GPU? GTX 460, even a GTX 280 or 8800GT, anything like
that which would still install ok using the same drivers you already have.

If you can do that, and the fault persists, then it's more likely the RAM. Do you have a different RAM
kit you could use for temporary testing?

If you can swap both the RAM and the GPU, and the fault persists, then it must be something else.

Hmm, what about the PSU? Got a spare you can try?

Ian.


----------



## khaosstrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> I guess fault isolation is the first step, otherwise you could be wasting time hunting the wrong fault.
> 
> Do you have any other gfx card you could run with instead for a while, see if the fault persists?
> Something older, different generation GPU? GTX 460, even a GTX 280 or 8800GT, anything like
> that which would still install ok using the same drivers you already have.
> 
> If you can do that, and the fault persists, then it's more likely the RAM. Do you have a different RAM
> kit you could use for temporary testing?
> 
> If you can swap both the RAM and the GPU, and the fault persists, then it must be something else.
> 
> Hmm, what about the PSU? Got a spare you can try?
> 
> Ian.


The board is roasted. ASUS agrees. Rmaing it soon


----------



## mapesdhs

Ah well, glad to hear you're getting it replaced ok!

Ian.


----------



## bern43

Finally able to get a hardwired internet connection. Tried to update the NIC drivers for my z-68 but no luck. Downloaded the 18.3 driver/pro-set, ran it as self-executable file, everything looked like it installed. Checked the version after a reboot, and it's still showing 12.6.45 not 18.3. What am I doing wrong?????? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## khaosstrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Finally able to get a hardwired internet connection. Tried to update the NIC drivers for my z-68 but no luck. Downloaded the 18.3 driver/pro-set, ran it as self-executable file, everything looked like it installed. Checked the version after a reboot, and it's still showing 12.6.45 not 18.3. What am I doing wrong?????? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Download them directly from intel. The ones from Microsoft are buggy or get them from ASUS: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_IV_EXTREMEZ


----------



## khaosstrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> Ah well, glad to hear you're getting it replaced ok!
> 
> Ian.


Yeah, they tell me it was a Voltage Regulator and the Nuvoton NCT6776F chip. That chip has something to do with how the chipset talks to the SATA controller. Which makes me think that my Crosshair V is perhaps having the same issue with that chip becuase it uses a simular one and it keeps 'hiccupping' all the time. The system Hangs up all the time. If there are tasks running or music playing or a video running it will continue to steam, such as things loaded into the memory but things on the hard drive will hang. Usually for about 10 - 15 seconds. Going to open up a RMA for that too once this one comes back.


----------



## khaosstrife

New board came back on Monday. Installed it and started testing it last night. Board blew after only 6 hours of stress tresting. This will be the 3rd RMA..... Same issue as before... *** ASUS? Called them and convinced them to do a board swap with me where as this is really holding me up (for school, work, and of course my free time) but they have to track down a board and will do a 24hr stress test. My other board, the Crosshair is toast too due to the Memory controll being roached. So now I am down two boards. Lovely. So looks like I will be down for at least another week again.


----------



## mapesdhs

I hate to ask what might seem obvious, but could it be the CPU? A while ago
had an 870 burn out, point being it took the board with it. Not yet knowing what
was wrong, I tried the chip on another ok simple board, and it damaged that
board too. So, it's possible for CPUs to wreck boards. Even though I expect
you think your CPU is ok, maybe it's doing something nasty behind the scenes?

Don't know what else to suggest...

Ian.


----------



## khaosstrife

I thought of that actually Ian but i don't think it's the case but we will find out. I picked up a Maximus V Extreme at a huge discount due to it being an open box but nothing seems to be wrong with it other than the possible CPU fan probe maybe being bad or the H100 probe is bad (it's acting up for the fans) but for getting it for only $200 I'm not going to whine over a bad fan probe (which i don't think is the case). But i am running a i7 2600 in it now and we will see what happens. I find it hard that it would be the cause of killing voltage regulator. And my PSU tests good but you never know. I have a Crosshair V with a bad memory controler so it's getting RMAed too but I've also OCed the crap out of that board and that might have been from over volting the ram.


----------



## bluefire808

hey guys, glad this forum is still alive. My mobo has been running great for a long time but just started a weird thing. when i turn it on the screen shows everything until the window would show my account login / password area. the screen goes black right before that. also my usb ports are all without power at this time. about 10 minutes later the screen comes on and all the USB ports power up like nothing happened....... i have been running this MOBO for years. havent installed any updates or added any new hardware. "ghosts of the machine" ? lol. but seriously its so irritating. if you have any info please link me or let me know. i cant find any on the web that is specific to my issue. thank you fellow friends!


----------



## mikeclark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsburrus1*
> 
> Even in the motherboard photo on Newegg it shows only half of the 8 pin plug open but yet describes it as an 8 pin 12V plug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this just a cover that is supposed to be taken off and both sides used or is there a reason half of it is covered. Sorry if this question is stupid


I had the same question as i began building last night. I am comletely new to this so it would be great to get a direct answer. I'm assuming that the cover should be taken off and the whole 8-pin connector used.


----------



## mapesdhs

Yes, I would normally use the whole connector. Either way, check in the owners manual,
that should cover the issue fully.

Ian.


----------



## sylifis

Perhaps some of you have already experienced this with the Samsung 840 EVO SSD's. I recently upgraded my Intel X25M SSD to a larger Samsung 840 EVO. The X25 has performed perfectly using the SATA Raid setting in the BIOS for a Raid 1 on my two WD 1TB HDD. Samsung recommends using ACHI for the best performance. I installed the EVO on one of the two SATA III 6GB "red" connectors and the two WD on the SATA II Gray connectors, and I set the SATA BIOS to RAID mode. While it's true the EVO works at a higher performance level under RAID it is visibly not as good as ACHI and additionally the Samsung Magician software doesn't recognize the EVO in SATA mode. and the Magician RAPID mode doesn't work either. So, my question is, does anyone use the Marvel controller that also has the two E1 and E2 red connectors? Is this a viable alternative for a RAID 1 plugging the 2 1tb WD HDD's into the Marvel 6gb's? I have read several negative reports on the Marvell controller as opposed to the Intel controller. I would like to use the Magician Software, but I hate to give up my RAID 1 on my larger HDD's.


----------



## mapesdhs

The Marvell controller is pretty woeful with respect to performance. Oddly enough the only thing I ever use it for
is RAID1, but NOTE: never use the management engine, it's garbage. If you want to use the Marvell ports in
RAID1, install the drivers, but use the BIOS at boot time to configure the RAID1.

Then use one of the Intel ports to hold the EVO in normal AHCI mode. That's what I'd do, this way the Intel
controller does not need to be in RAID mode.

Ian.


----------



## lovecityob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sylifim*
> 
> So I turned off my PC last night after installing the speed resistors on the H70 fans, but now my network adapter doesn't work. I tried to reinstall the driver, but it doesn't work. I also tried to do a System Restore to earlier in the week, but that fails as well. Is a full restore my only option here?


Be sure your LAN is enabled in the BIOS, I noticed that a couple times my BIOS was reset and it reset my BOOT options and reset the LAN and a lot of other important things. Be sure you download the manual, in the manual it goes step by step each function that should be enabled and disabled....I had to go through this twice. I think when it fails it resets the BIOS, also when you get it running there is an option to save your BIOS settings in the BIOS screens as a profile so that you can restore everything easi


----------



## sylifis

Thank you for your inputs regarding the Marvel. I think for now I will just use the Samsung EVO SSD without the Magician. You would think Samsung would recognize the need for RAID SATA mode.


----------



## grandpatzer

I have the MIVE P67, it's the older version (Not B3).
If I only have one gpu in it (GTX 780ti) would the P67 Intel PCI-E 2.0 run @ X16?

I know that the new B3 does run at PCI-E 2.0 run @ X16 but I cant find any information on the older motherboards..

ps. I think the MIVE + [email protected] is excellent combination now with a 780ti or in future end of 2014(I guess 880ti/390x) singel gpu?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> I have the MIVE P67, it's the older version (Not B3).
> If I only have one gpu in it (GTX 780ti) would the P67 Intel PCI-E 2.0 run @ X16?
> 
> I know that the new B3 does run at PCI-E 2.0 run @ X16 but I cant find any information on the older motherboards..
> 
> ps. I think the MIVE + [email protected] is excellent combination now with a 780ti or in future end of 2014(I guess 880ti/390x) singel gpu?


Nice gpu!








It should be at x16, you can check that in the cpu-z utility under "mainboard", it should say 16x for the link width.
I'm still going strong with my 2500K, and two 7950's. Lots of life left in the M4E yet.


----------



## mapesdhs

I've test-hammered my M4E (P67) with three 580s no problem, so yes indeed this board has
plenty of potential oomph for future upgrades. Btw, one ought to be able to run a 2500K at
close to 5.0, so room for extra speed there too, or just do as I did, bag a used 2700K, most of
which can handle 5.0 with ease, ie. if a game imposes a platform bottleneck, there's scope to
increase the clock and add the HT function, assuming a game can benefit from HT (varies).

Ian.


----------



## grandpatzer

I recently changed to this motherboard ironicaly for higher OC, turns out I'm completely locked at 33multiplier, I tried in BIOS everything possible and nothing helped.
so I can choose multipel between 16-33 in BIOS, when I choose CPU level up 4.2 that also does not help with OC:

I followed this guide for multipel OC: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2162-Overclocking-Using-Offset-Mode-for-CPU-Core-Voltage&s=b692af59f99c52a788c867b877a0be57

My last motherboard a Sapphire Pure P67 was able to do 4.6ghz with the same CPU.

Now I'm instead running 100mV undervolt as I can't OC the CPU


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> I recently changed to this motherboard ironicaly for higher OC, turns out I'm completely locked at 33multiplier, I tried in BIOS everything possible and nothing helped.
> so I can choose multipel between 16-33 in BIOS, when I choose CPU level up 4.2 that also does not help with OC:
> 
> I followed this guide for multipel OC: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2162-Overclocking-Using-Offset-Mode-for-CPU-Core-Voltage&s=b692af59f99c52a788c867b877a0be57
> 
> My last motherboard a Sapphire Pure P67 was able to do 4.6ghz with the same CPU.
> 
> Now I'm instead running 100mV undervolt as I can't OC the CPU


You may want to start over again and run through the settings.
Have a look at this guide from munaim1, here at OCN:
www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/2240#post_14466483

I found his advise to be very helpful, when I originally bought my M4E. He was also running an M4E and a 2500K at the time.
I've had my M4E for two years now, and I run my 2500K at 5.0 GHz 24/7.
You should be able to get your settings dialed-in on the M4E, to at least where you had it before, on your other motherboard. Hopefully the guide will help.


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> You may want to start over again and run through the settings.
> Have a look at this guide from munaim1, here at OCN:
> www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/2240#post_14466483
> 
> I found his advise to be very helpful, when I originally bought my M4E. He was also running an M4E and a 2500K at the time.
> I've had my M4E for two years now, and I run my 2500K at 5.0 GHz 24/7.
> You should be able to get your settings dialed-in on the M4E, to at least where you had it before, on your other motherboard. Hopefully the guide will help.


sadly no guide will help me at this point, my best luck is that the BIOS is defective and a reflash would solve my problem.
Worst case scenario is that I have a defective motherboard so I'm stuck with 3.4ghz.

I even have watercooled and it's such a hazzle to tear down all of it


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> sadly no guide will help me at this point, my best luck is that the BIOS is defective and a reflash would solve my problem.
> Worst case scenario is that I have a defective motherboard so I'm stuck with 3.4ghz.
> 
> I even have watercooled and it's such a hazzle to tear down all of it


That is weird, but certainly a bios re-flash would be worth a try.
I'm currently running bios v. 3603, it's been trouble-free for me.
We are both very retro with this "old" board and the 2500K's, but it still does the job.
I'd be disappointed if I couldn't overclock it though!
Like you said, it's a hassle with watercooling to tear it all down, good to leave that until upgrade time.


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> That is weird, but certainly a bios re-flash would be worth a try.
> I'm currently running bios v. 3603, it's been trouble-free for me.
> We are both very retro with this "old" board and the 2500K's, but it still does the job.
> I'd be disappointed if I couldn't overclock it though!
> Like you said, it's a hassle with watercooling to tear it all down, good to leave that until upgrade time.


I have same Bios at the moment, I'll try BIOS reflash, not sure when I get the time to take everything down if the flash does not help me.


----------



## fatlardo

Anyone actually use the extra power for the EZ plug for the GPUs? Does it really help?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> Anyone actually use the extra power for the EZ plug for the GPUs? Does it really help?


I've never bothered to use it, nor seen anyone provide any evidence of it being a benefit.
But it's another feature, whether it's needed or not.


----------



## wowholypriest

I Have the a problem with my Renesas USB 3.0 and Ive tried to follow a guide for flashing the 2 usb hub controller cards
. I'm sure I am doing it correctly, but i get a error message. Cant open device.

Id really like em to work in 3.0 speeds









Is it also OK to have one device on 0A and the other on 09
i thought it was only numbers.
see pic of comm prompt and all that's there.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/27596325/ComProm.png



Ah, maybe i should mention my Motherboard is a Asus maximus iv extreme

thank you for your help

Update: Reason i couldnt open the controllers was that i had forgotten to unplugg my usb keyboard from the back USB port.
after i unplugged it worked fine to update firmware...

still dont work in 3.0 speed though , so now i gotta find out why,,,aaaarrrggghhhhhh


----------



## fatlardo

Anyone have a screen shot of thier bios? I currently using daily 4.7 and temps are great at 1.34. But anything over 4.8 I need 1.4x and can get up to 90C (using D14.) Just want to compare you folks and see how I can keep temps down. I want to be able to use 5.0+ for daily use if possible and keep her cool. TIA


----------



## niklot1981




----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> Anyone have a screen shot of thier bios? I currently using daily 4.7 and temps are great at 1.34. But anything over 4.8 I need 1.4x and can get up to 90C (using D14.) Just want to compare you folks and see how I can keep temps down. I want to be able to use 5.0+ for daily use if possible and keep her cool. TIA


I think I posted my settings a while ago... 2700K @ 5.0, 1.432V, temps are fine; Venomous-X with wo
Cooler Master Blademaster 120mm PWM fans, 32GB @ DDR3/2133 (TridentX 2400 kits), GPUs
change constantly.

Ian.


----------



## fatlardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> I think I posted my settings a while ago... 2700K @ 5.0, 1.432V, temps are fine; Venomous-X with wo
> Cooler Master Blademaster 120mm PWM fans, 32GB @ DDR3/2133 (TridentX 2400 kits), GPUs
> change constantly.
> 
> Ian.
> 
> PS. Apologies it's not in my sig, really need to update that...


Happen to know the post number?


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> Happen to know the post number?


My rusty memory, it was in the i7 4GHz thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/439224/core-i7-4ghz-club-poll-added/2100_100#post_19518460

Here's the CPU-Z:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2829919

Ian.


----------



## skupples

Just posting to get some advice, as not many people are running 3930k's in the black edition...

I'm currently running 5.1ghz @ 1.5 w/ LLC very high (so 1.52) perfectly stable, under water, peak temp is ~70c... Am I going to fry this thing in a matter of weeks?


----------



## mapesdhs

Personally I wouldn't run it that high, but who knows, every chip is different. Certainly, mine wouldn't be that
cool at such a voltage. Maybe you just have a good one?

Ian.


----------



## fatlardo

Thanks!

Now I have an issue with the Sata ports and or the controller. Every time I restart my comp or start the comp up the next day, it wouldnt read my drive. Does it mean my sata port/or controller is dying/died? I also even tried a new SSD and same thing. I also tried fresh install then a few days later same thing. Wouldnt even get to the windows loading screen. Is it RMA time or you think a bios update for the board will help? I'm out of ideas.


----------



## mapesdhs

You can certainly try a BIOS update. If that doesn't help, definitely RMA.

Ian.


----------



## LimogesGuy

Edit: wrong thread


----------



## LimogesGuy

edit: wrong thread


----------



## LimogesGuy

And I realized I posted in the wrong thread: sorry guys!


----------



## whitie63

hello I just got my rampage extreme a few months ago and installed 1866 megahertz memory I was just going through the book the book says I can install up to 2400 megahertz but when I go into the BIOS I have the latest in BIOS installed it says I can go up to 3000 or at least that's how far up it goes what is the fastest RAM you can use in this board my processes is a 4930 just hoping maybe I can get some assistance with this thank you


----------



## mapesdhs

The BIOS settings you see have nothing to do with what your components can cope with. The system won't
stop you trying to use speeds higher than 1866, but since your RAM isn't rated for more than that it's unlikely
to work. For 1866 operation, manually set the RAM timings to the SPD values info shown in CPU-Z (the same
data is on the RAM module label), so to run faster than 1866 you'd have to relax the timings, and extra voltage
would likely be needed aswell. I doubt you'll be able to run it at 2400 though, no matter what you try. If the RAM
in question could happily run at 2400 then it would have been binned & sold as a 2400-rated kit, not an 1866
kit. Plus, whether the system can handle fast RAM depends on the particular CPU you have, since it's the CPU
which contains the RAM controller curcuitry, ie. the precise capabilities vary from one CPU to another. And even
if two CPUs of the same model can both handle (say) 2400 RAM ok, they might need different RAM timings
and voltages to do so, especially if all the RAM slots are used.

Proper 2400 RAM should work ok (I mean a native kit, not your 1866 oc'd), but trying to use the highest possible
RAM speeds is perhaps the worst way to waste money on a PC. Most tasks do not benefit from RAM speeds
quicker than a certain level. I've read articles in the past which showed the sweetspot to be around the 1866 to
2133 level. Above this the gains rapidly diminish, because the timings have to be relaxed aswell. Some professional
tasks benefit from higher RAM clocks because they are more bottlenecked by memory bandwidth than latency, but as
with any PC component, buying the absolute best possible item rarely makes any sense.

Certainly for gaming (which I would have thought is your intended task, otherwise you shouldn't have bought
a Rampage model), a high-clock, expensive RAM kit is a terrible waste of money. It's far more effective to
get a sensible 2133 or at best a 2400 kit (because sometimes the latter is cheaper - it was when I bought my 32GB
TridentX kit) and spend the saved cash on a better GPU, or a better CPU cooler, or an SSD, etc.

So, don't waste money on excessive RAM speeds, the gains above 2133 are rarely worth the expense. Concentrate
on getting your system running stable with your existing 1866 RAM. If your main task is gaming, and given the CPU
you have atm, future available cash is best spent on a better GPU.

Ian.


----------



## whitie63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> The BIOS settings you see have nothing to do with what your components can cope with. The system won't
> stop you trying to use speeds higher than 1866, but since your RAM isn't rater for more than that it's unlikely
> to work. For 1866 operation, manually set the RAM timings to the SPD values info shown in CPU-Z (the same
> data is on the RAM module label), so to run faster than 1866 you'd have to relax the timings, and extra voltage
> would likely be needed aswell. I doubt you'll be able to run it at 2400 though, no matter what you try. If the RAM
> in question could happily run at 2400 then it would have been binned & sold as a 2400-rated kit, not an 1866
> kit. Plus, whether the system can handle fast RAM depends on the particular CPU you have, since it's the CPU
> which contains the RAM controller curcuitry, ie. the precise capabilities vary from one CPU to another. And even
> if two CPUs of the same model can both handle (say) 2400 RAM ok, they might need different RAM timings
> and voltages to do so, especially if all the RAM slots are used.
> 
> Proper 2400 RAM should work ok (I mean a native kit, not your 1866 oc'd), but trying to use the highest possible
> RAM speeds is perhaps the worst way to waste money on a PC. Most tasks do not benefit from RAM speeds
> quicker than a certain level. I've read articles in the past which showed the sweetspot to be around the 1866 to
> 2133 level. Above this the gains rapidly diminish, because the timings have to be relaxed aswell. Some professional
> tasks benefit from higher RAM clocks because they are more bottlenecked by memory bandwidth than latency, but as
> with any PC component, buying the absolute best possible item rarely makes any sense.
> 
> Certainly for gaming (which I would have thought is your intended task, otherwise you shouldn't have bought
> a Rampage model), a high-clock, expensive RAM kit is a terrible waste of money. It's far more effective to
> get a sensible 2133 or at best a 2400 kit (because sometimes the latter is cheaper - it was when I bought my 32GB
> TridentX kit) and spend the saved cash on a better GPU, or a better CPU cooler, or an SSD, etc.
> 
> So, don't waste money on excessive RAM speeds, the gains above 2133 are rarely worth the expense. Concentrate
> on getting your system running stable with your existing 1866 RAM. If your main task is gaming, and given the CPU
> you have atm, future available cash is best spent on a better GPU.
> 
> Ian.


uh wow that's a highly encouraging statement like all I'm asking is how much RAM this board will take and you're a very discouraging person I really don't care about sensible just bored with what I got and wanting To upgrade so again thank you very much for that very discouraging statement and could someone please give me an answer how much will my board take thanks in advance


----------



## mapesdhs

Your post clearly asks about memory clock speeds, _not_ memory capacity. Rather than be insulting, perhaps you
should be grateful that someone was willing to spend the time answering the question you actually posted, and thus
in future please consider asking better questions.

The specs for your board are in the owners manual, on the ASUS web site and on dozens of board review sites; its
max RAM is 64GB, which has nothing to do with memory clock speeds. I answered your original question in a manner
which I'm sure others on this forum would consider in the best interests of anyone trying to make the most of such a
board without unnecessarily wasting money, which quite frankly was doubly nice of me since you've posted to the
wrong forum anyway (this is for M4E owners, not Rampage boards). And btw, there was no need to quote my entire post.

Sheesh, some people... :\

Ian.


----------



## authentic

I am looking to put 32 GB of Ram in my "Maximus Extreme-Z"
Can someone send me a link to what they recommend?
I am trying to keep it around $300.00

I run a 2600K chip around 4430

Thanks for the help!


----------



## mapesdhs

(see my previous posts for additional info...)

I recommend the GSKill TridentX 32GB/2400 kit, works very well. Or the 2133 kit I guess, though
when I bought my 2400 kit the price for the 2133 kit was higher, so I just bought the 2400 kit (my
target speed was 2133).

Note though that RAM prices have gone up a lot in the last year, so it could be difficult for you
to obtain 32GB at that price, though perhaps the cost in the US isn't so bad (quite a markup
between US & UK pricing sometimes).

Newegg has the 2400 kit for $360 (and btw, their price for the 2133 kit is the same, while the
1866 version is only 10 less, so clearly the value of the 2400 kit persists today), but if your budget
really is tight then there's always the 1600 kit which is $330.

What is your main task? It could be that the lower latency of the 1600 might be more beneficial
than a high clock speed. It varies. The 1600 kit is rated at 7-8-8-24, which is quite a bit tighter
than the same RAM running at 2133 or 2400.

Personally, I've found the sweet spot to be 2133 with respect to overall stability, etc., though as I
say if the cost is the same or little different, just get the 2400 kit, it'll give more headroom should
you desire it, or just run at 2133 more reliably.

Ian.

PS. I have three M4E and two M4EZ boards now; keep trying to find 2700Ks for them, the combo
runs so well together. Excellent solution for solo professionals who can't afford single-socket
XEON systems; faster aswell. Ebay item 271448864350 was my most recent acquisition, an
unused M4EZ for only 95 UKP total.


----------



## Jawswing

Ah, this is an old thread. May as well get some advice from in here though. I've got this motherboard in my home server now (or what soon will be my new server).
Thought I'd reuse my old H60 for cooling, only to find it incredibly loud. (I was aware it was loud in the first place, one of the reasons I decided to just completely rebuild my new PC from scratch).
And, this thing is going to be turned on 24/7, and it sounds like a wind tunnel in there.
Anyone know of any decent CPU air coolers, that most importantly will keep it as quiet as possible whilst still having access to all for RAM slots? (The Vengeance series with the silly sized heatspreaders).

Had a quick browse back a few pages and noticed someone mentioned the additional power to the PCI lanes. Is this not necessary? Got an AMD 6450 in it, and probably have two SAS cards in it at some point. And it makes it awful for cable management. (Same as that USB 3.0 header







).


----------



## Cotton

I would look in to an upgraded all-in-one such as an H80i or H100i.

I have hung on to one if my air coolers that is still in service and that's the Venomous X.

Also, if you plan on running this board with 2008, 08R2, 2012, 12R2 ect. you will want to seek out the Intel NIC driver based on the IC chip in place and have that ready as a backup. The install CD and the website driver source (7 & 8) will not get the NIC to install.

Keeping an RJ45 to USB adapter has also helped me when I didn't have my NIC drivers flash drive handy.


----------



## sylifis

During these hot calif. summer days I've been crashing a lot due to temps. The rog EZ Mode in BIOS at startup says cpu temp is 56 C but the AI Suite says 32 C. Shouldn't these be close to the same readings. Which can be relied on?


----------



## sylifis

I'm changing my Noctua nh-D14 that has served me well to a Corsair h100i, but I will use the Noctua NF-F12 fans to stay quieter than the stock fans. You might want to try two or four of these in a push or push/pull arrangement.


----------



## succulent-eye

Hi guys. I just recently got this board to go with my 2500k. xfire r9 270x. Seasonic x850. 16 gb patriot viper 3 ram. Cpu cooler corsair h100i.
Ive been trying to oc my cpu and been having some troubles. Doesn't seem stable at all. Any advice or hints greatly appreciated. Oh and my case is xigmatec Elysium.


----------



## DerComissar

There is a lot of good advice for overclocking SB cpus in this thread, from munaim1:
www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet


----------



## mapesdhs

And see my earlier post way back for a complete example of a 2700K BIOS setup.

Btw, I've obtained a lot of H80s/H80i/H100i for my numerous builds. They work very well,
but the fans are way too loud (vs. the benefit of moving a lot of air). I've just finished and
sold a 3930K @ 4.7 with an ASUS P9X79 WS, H100i, 32GB @ 2133, Quadro K5000, 2x
GTX 580, etc., but I replaced the H100i's fans with Nanoxia Deep Silence 120mm PWM,
works much better as regards noise (very quiet, even under load) and more than enough
cooling (was actually A-ok at 4.8, could probably have run at 5, but the end user wanted
long term stability so I settled for 4.7). I've started using the same Nanoxia fans with
H80/H80i units on my M4E/2700K builds (done three so far, all at 5GHz), an ideal low-cost
system for solo professionals, works very well with pro cards, plus a 580 or two/three for
CUDA (AE, etc.) I've obtained three more M4E/M4E-Z boards, not yet setup, though two
already fitted with 2700Ks & tested.

For my own 3930K, I used an H110, replaced the Corsair fans with the 140mm PWM
from the Nanoxia Deep Slience range.

So, if you want low noise but decent cooling aswell, try the Nanoxia fans, though note
for the H100i units and H110, I've used four fans in each case (likewise, two fans with
H80/H80i).

For those in the UK, Scan was doing the H100i for 62 and the H80i for 45 I think.

Oh, an extra note: if using four fans, it's quite common for people to use two PWM
splitters so that the four fans can run off two headers, typically CPU and CPU-opt
or something. If so, then make sure each split pair controls a fan set that's adjacent
on the radiator, otherwise one could have one fan on one side of the radiator spinning
at a different speed to the fan on the other side. Alternatively, do what I did, use a
SATA-powered 4-way splitter so that all four fans are run from one header, ensuring
they're all going at the same speed (ie. power is provided by a SATA power connector,
not the mbd).

Have to say, the 3930K build I did last week was the quietest I've ever done, worked
really well. Side fans were four Nanoxias, front fan was a Bitfenix 23cm Spectre Pro,
rear fan a 14cm Nanoxia, case was a HAF 932.

Ian.

---

Jul/14 Edit: recipient's feedback on the system I built is here.


----------



## sylifis

I have been using a Noctua NH-D14 for about three years and it is very reliable. But, during the summer months it labored to keep my I7-2600K cool, especially when overclocking it to 4.7Ghz. Previously, I had resisted water cooling due to my concern about a potential leakage, but I wanted to get the temperatures down and a closed loop system by Corsair looked like a good alternative. I have a HAF 932 case and I had hoped I could use the existing Noctua backplate and standoffs. So close, but no, and because of the back case hole cutout location not being aligned with the mounting I had to remove the Motherboard to replace the mounting backplate. The Noctua backplate was literally glued to the back of the motherboard and I had to use pliers to pull the plate away from the motherboard because you can't safely pry it away without damaging the Motherboard. Changed out the mounting plate replaced the cables to the Motherboard. I elected not to try the Corsair Link software, I don't need additional software problems although it may have worked.

I purchased four Noctua NF-F12 PWM fans for a push/pull exhaust out the top of the case arrangement. They recommend bringing the air from the top into the radiator, but in my computer location I opted to exhaust air out the top. I first installed two of the fans to the inside top of the case. Then I attached the second pair to the bottom of the radiator and then attached that together with the top fans into the sandwich arrangement. I did this before I installed the pump to the CPU. I connected the four fans using an Akasa Flexa FP5S5-Way Splitter - Smart Fan Cable w/ SATA Power Auxiliary Connector (AK-CBFA07-45) from FrozenCpu. Before connecting the splitter cables I used electrical tape on each connector to ensure stability. Only one of the five connectors is PWM 4-pin wired to get the RPM from 1 of the 4 fans, at the other end is two connectors and one of them I plugged into the CPU fan header on the motherboard. The second connector is a Molex and I plugged that into my 12V power supply. So the RPM is monitored by the CPU header and power for the fans is provided by the Molex. Now for the pump. Two cables come out of the Pump, one I connected to a Sata power connection, and the second you can connect to any 3 pin header, in my case I used the PSU header that wasn't being used. Now the pump has power and the RPM of the pump can be monitored. I also might mention that I didn't try the stock TIM paste, I removed it and used a pea size of ARCTIC MX-4 Carbon-Based Thermal Compound, Non-Electricity Conductive, Non-Capacitive, Non-Bleeding - 20g. In addition, to go to the extreme, I installed four Noctua NF-S12 PWM intake fans (using another Akasa Splitter) to replace the one large fan in the side of the case and I replaced the rear case fan with another Noctua 140mm size fan.

Everything looked good and I decided to power up. Nothing happened, no power or lights came on. I'm thinking why did I start this? So I rechecked all the connectors and sure enough the front panel connectors had jiggled loose when I removed the motherboard. Tried it again and voila power and lights came on and the ASUS Maximus IV Extreme stopped with an error code of A2. Hmm. I searched the internet and found several unknowledgeable people that said A2 means you are in deep trouble. Fortunately, I searched more and found the correct answer that A2 means IDE detected and that is a great thing. Okay. I closed everything up and went into the BIOS and for some reason the RAID 1 I had previously was gone and I was in AHCI mode. Turns out that was a good thing as I needed to be in AHCI mode to use Samsung Magician for my SSD-EVO anyway. Progress. Using AI Suite II I checked the temp readings and they looked really good 28C to 30C idle. I decided to try HWmonitor a temperature monitoring program that has more complete readings. Initially, things looked perfect. Later that day I started a PC game and the computer started crashing. I looked at HWmonitor and the temperature readings were all over the place jumping to ridiculous readings over 90-120C and worse. Several warnings of low voltage started flashing on the screen. Starting to hate Corsair now. Why did I start this? It took me a while to figure out the problem. It turns out that AI Suite II and HWmonitor or any other temperature monitoring program does not work together at the same time. You can use only one of them. Others may disagree with this depending on their motherboard etc. So I uninstalled HWmonitor and now the Corsair pump is quietly humming along (can't even hear it) and the temperature at idle is 24-28C and 53-55C when overclocking to 4.8Ghz and playing COD Blackops II. Another plus is that with the large Noctua hardware removed the air is circulating so much getter that my two GTX 780 in SLI is 10-15C cooler. I'm glad I installed this and so the Corsair H100i is doing a terrific job.


----------



## mapesdhs

sylifis writes:
> ... during the summer months it labored to keep my I7-2600K cool, especially when overclocking it to 4.7Ghz. ...

Must say that surprises me a bit. For initial testing I've been using a simple TRUE and two fans with a 2700K @ 5GHz,
works very well. Or are you in a hot part of the world? Ambient temp in my lounge tends to be around 24C, rising to
26C or 28C in the summer, depending on whether I'm running other systems at the same time. Certainly warms
things up if I start benching with the quad-580 system.









> ... Previously, I had resisted water cooling due to my concern about a potential leakage, ...

FYI btw, I read this week that Corsair's warranty covers your whole system in the event of leakage causing
damage - someone else please correct me if that's not the case, or if the fine print is more complicated.

> ... I had to remove the Motherboard to replace the mounting backplate. ...

Funny thing, all these cases that have access holes like this, yet I always prefer to remove the mbd to change
a cooler. Just like to do it with a horizontal surface (desk) where I don't have to reach in with my hands at an
odd angle to get at the board.

> ... I elected not to try the Corsair Link software, I don't need additional software problems although it may have worked.

It does seem to work quite well, though with the fans I used it's perhaps a bit superfluous as the noise level even with
max fan speed is pretty low anyway.

> I purchased four Noctua NF-F12 PWM fans for a push/pull exhaust out the top of the case arrangement. ...

Good model, but unnecessarily expensive IMO, and dear oh dear the colour scheme! ;} TBH I was glad I
found the Nanoxia range. Just as good (if not better), much cheaper and they look nicer too.

> They recommend bringing the air from the top into the radiator, but in my computer location I opted to
> exhaust air out the top. ...

I thought long about that one. In the end I decided that an upwards exhaust config was not wise when it
would be part-drawing on air coming from three GPUs in the case (Quadro K5000 and two GTX 580s).

> I first installed two of the fans to the inside top of the case. Then I attached the second pair to the bottom ...

Can't quite mentally picture how you did the final step... I just put the whole 4-fan setup together and attached
it to the inside top of the case with the usual 8 screws.

> ... I connected the four fans using an Akasa Flexa FP5S5-Way Splitter - Smart Fan Cable w/ SATA Power
> Auxiliary Connector (AK-CBFA07-45) from FrozenCpu. ...

I think that's the same one I used with my H110 to control four Nanoxia 14cm fans.









> ... I removed it and used a pea size of ARCTIC MX-4 ...

Yeah, I've never been keen on default pastes on these coolers. I replaced mine with AS5.

> ... the front panel connectors had jiggled loose when I removed the motherboard. ...

I do wish mbd makers would provide a different way of connecting the headers. On several boards now I've run
into an issue where a 3rd or 4th GPU not only blocks access to mbd reset/power buttons, but also blocks the
FP header! Very annoying. For my 3930K setup I had to bend the pins sideways so they could be connected;
the GPU getting in the way is a huge MSI 580 3GB L.X. See:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/3930K_quad580_13.jpg

At least the M4E has the rst/pwr buttons in a sensible location, but on the P9X79 WS and others they're
on the bottom edge of the board which is really dumb (ditto the debug LED).

> ... I closed everything up and went into the BIOS ...

Isn't it such a huge relief when you're able to get back into the BIOS after something like that happens?









> ... and for some reason the RAID 1 I had previously was gone and I was in AHCI mode. ...

Something else to watch out for: I find some ASUS boards will often disable custom fan profiles if one
changes items elsewhere in the BIOS. Rather irritating.

> ... It turns out that AI Suite II and HWmonitor or any other temperature monitoring program does not work together at the same time. ...

Hmm, interesting, not run into that yet, though must confess I don't normally use AI Suite II (had too many issues when trying to
initially install it) and usually I just use CoreTemp and RealTemp for monitoring. I tend to use HWMonitor more for checking fans, etc.

> ... and now the Corsair pump is quietly humming along (can't even hear it) and the temperature at idle is 24-28C and 53-55C when
> overclocking to 4.8Ghz and playing COD Blackops II. ...

That sounds great!! Glad to hear you got it working ok!

> Another plus is that with the large Noctua hardware removed the air is circulating so much getter that my two GTX 780 in SLI is
> 10-15C cooler. I'm glad I installed this and so the Corsair H100i is doing a terrific job.

Indeed, I observed a similar effect after removing the large Phanteks cooler I originally had with my 3930K. Also makes it much
easier to swap GPUs, access the RAM, etc.

Have you set something up to ensure the chipset is still being cooled ok? That's the one down side of a water cooler - the
natural under/side flow of an air cooler is gone, so the mbd components don't get cooled as much as they were before. This
was another reason why I decided to go with the intake config for the H100i as it means a decent flow of air goes over the
chipset heatsinks (fitted a separate small fan for the HS nearest the ATX power socket).

Ian.


----------



## sylifis

Wow, you really went over the details...I am in California and sometimes the ambient temp is 83F in my room, in addition the computer sits under a desk so the input air isn't so great, that's why i made the cooler exhaust out the top. But, everything is greatly improved with the more open area and the four side fans blowing directly into the GPU's and motherboard. You made several valid points. I haven't tried to get to 5ghz yet, but I am pretty sure I could. Each chips is a little different and sometimes you win the lottery. 4.8GHZ seems to be the sweet spot for me. When I touch the top of the case it actually feels cold and everything seems to be working great. Thanks for the review.


----------



## mapesdhs

sylifis writes:
> Wow, you really went over the details...

That's my usual MO.









> I am in California and sometimes the ambient temp is 83F in my room, in addition the computer sits
> under a desk so the input air isn't so great, ...

Ah ha! No wonder then. Hmm, no aircon?

> ... But, everything is greatly improved with the more open area and the four side fans blowing directly
> into the GPU's and motherboard. ...

Indeed. One down side of top-end air coolers is they tend to be so tall, it's not possible to fit the max.
no. of side fans. With the Phanteks, only two side fans could fit. With the H110 I could add two more,
though I also switched cases so the 4 fans are now 140mm instead of 120mm.

> ... 4.8GHZ seems to be the sweet spot for me. When I touch the top of the case it actually feels cold
> and everything seems to be working great. ...

Sounds great! And of course, the speed gain from 5 vs. 4.8 is very small, virtually nothing for gaming.
You'd never noticed the difference except in benchmarks.

Atm my gaming system is a 2700K @ 5 with two 3GB 580s. Ahh, Crysis is sweeet.







Spent some
time increasing the visual detail using custom settings (character/item/veg draw distances, etc.) until
the frame rate dropped to a level below which it wasn't good to play. Does about 45fps atm, with long
draw distances, etc. See:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/crysispics.zip

(hmm, think those were taken when I'd only done some of the custom tweaking)

> reached a Thanks for the review.

Most welcome!

Ian.


----------



## Tweetbix

Have just noticed an interesting and somewhat annoying problem with this board.
To start off with, I previously had a Cosmos 2, and every time I used the front I/O ports for audio in and out, the 2 would get mixed and anything I heard would also get sent over the mic for some reason.
I put this down to possibly a cross wire or something similar in the front I/O ports, so I plugged my headphone and mic into the rear and problem solved.

Since then, I've moved the same system into another case, a Fractal Design R4, and tonight I noticed the exact same problem when my headphones and mic are connected to its front I/O ports.
Put them in the back, problem solved.

So this had led me to believe that somewhere in the Internal HD Audio header, or a connection to it in someway, there are 2 lines crossing, meaning that I'm getting audio leak from my audio out into my audio in.

Just thought I'd mention it in case anyone else has had the same thing.


----------



## kattzx3

Hello,

I need a little help, please. Here are my system specs:


Maximus IV Extreme-z
BIOS 3603, latest for Win 7/8
32Gb Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 RAM CLK 9-9-9-24
i7-3770K processor
Win 7 x64 OS on SSD1
User files (my docs, app data, etc.) on SSD2
Lockheed Martin Prepar3d on SSD3
Corsair AX1200i PSU
Corsair H100 CPU cooler

System is running mild auto OC of 4.6GHz.

All PSU cables are attached; ATX, PCIe bus, and both EZ-Plugs.

I have been running (2) EVGA GTX 760 Super Clocked GPUs in 2-way SLI for about 9 months. No issues. Cards are in slots 1 and 3.
Running latest non-beta NVIDIA drivers, manual install for drivers only. Factory clocks.

Using a new 3rd EVGA GTX 760 SC card (exactly the same card as the other two, even the card BIOS is identical), I tried to change over to 3-way SLI and it will not work. I have used the Guru3D driver remover and CCleaner to repair the registry numerous times. I have changed drivers. I have flashed the BIOS on the mobo. I have swapped cards around in the slots. Will not work. I am using the ASUS 3-way SLI bridge that came with the mobo.

ASUS and EVGA tech support have been about as useful as tits on a boar hog when I've talked to them.

Here's what happens - when a card is installed in slots 1, 2, and 4 for 3-way SLI, the last card is not recognized and that card's fan will run at 100%.
I can run the system with a single card in any slot and all three cards work fine as single cards in any slot.
I can have 2-way SLI if I put any two of the cards in any combination of slots 1, 2, and 4. Slot 3 cannot be reached if a card is in slot 2.

I've even wiped the drivers, opened up in safe mode, and installed the cards without drivers. It will recognize when 2 cards are installed, but when that 3rd card is installed, the same thing happens - card is not recognized and the card fan will run at 100%. All three cards do the same thing.

Any ideas or help would be appreciated.

Thanks.

Kev


----------



## mapesdhs

By the process of elimination you've done, I'd guess the mbd has a fault of some kind.

Do you know anyone who has some other mbd that supports 3-way SLI? If so, and their
board runs your cards ok in 3-way ok, then it must be your mbd.

Ian.


----------



## sylifis

Hi, I don't know if this will help you or not, but it is worth reviewing. *There may be a switch on the MB that needs to be configured*. Possibly, this fellows post will eliminate that possibility. Quote here

Ok, so my third GPU came back from RMA.

I am now in 3-way SLI (well, surround, but I also tested 3-way SLI to one monitor) at x8x16x16 with the GPUs in slots 1, 2 and 4, with both my soundcard (in the x1 slot) and RAID card (in the x4 slot) working fine.

So it works fine.

I did actually find a thread where someone posted a diagram of the PCIe slot configuration, here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1100042/t...pci-e-lanes/30

Although he said in that thread that he wasn't certain the diagram was correct, I can confirm it must be - I am at x8x16x16, so GPU 1 is 8 lanes straight to the CPU, GPUs 2 and 3 are x16 each to the NF200, and the sound and RAID cards in the x1 and x4 slots are going via the PCH and DMI.

Hopefully this may help someone considering an upgrade in future.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1100042/trying-to-figure-out-p67-z68-pci-e-lanes/30

Good Luck

Chuck


----------



## kattzx3

Hi, Chuck, thanks for your reply. This switch is a chip on the PCB. Could be mine is narfed up. I'm looking for a Maximus VI Extreme now and Devil's Canyon, probably. There will not be a ROG Z97-based Extreme board according to what I've read. The next ROG Extreme board will be X99-based and will probably not release until 2Q or 3Q 2015. Can't wait that long...

Best,

Kevin


----------



## sylifis

Hi, Devils canyon on sale at micro center $279.
Chuck


----------



## kishagi

does gtx 760 support 3way sli?


----------



## Tweetbix

Yes it does support 3-way


----------



## mapesdhs

Though do remember that with three cards, the chances of stuttering in many games significantly increases.

Ian.


----------



## FedericoUY

Hi, sorry the refloat, but is anyone using a wifi adapter with this mobo? In that case, is there any connection slot on the mobo that is not a pci-e or usb to insert any adapter? Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## mapesdhs

I'm confused, if not PCIe or USB, what kind of adapter are you thinking of?

Ian.


----------



## FedericoUY

Some of this ASUS boards (have not mine with me atm), have some sort of pins attached (I think old m2n32 deluxe had), so you can buy a external little wifi card to attach it to those pins, and add wifi to it. Was wondering if this board had something like that. I'll have it with me in a couple of days so I will be able to check it out...


----------



## mapesdhs

Not that I can see offhand... though it does have a PCIe x4 slot, could you use that?

Ian.


----------



## StenioMoreira

any one know how to increase Pcie Frequency with this board? i mean from the looks of it people with other boards have a pcie frequency option in the bios/ and i cant find anything like that on asus maximus extreme vi. someone please help.. do i have to increase blk ??? but if i do my cpu overclock will have to be redone right?


----------



## mapesdhs

(are you asking about the Maximus VI Extreme? This thread is for the IV Extreme)

Why would you want to increase the PCIe frequency? It's more likely than any other oc to introduce
instability, for virtually zero benefit.

Ian.


----------



## StenioMoreira

K i increased it to 117 mhz but now i got these 2 settings --> Plx Core voltage and Plx Aux voltage. They both on auto and i wana sent a voltage myself as auto always pushes things too far. And advice on voltagess??


----------



## valarmorghulis

Hi I am a rather late entrant into this club lol.

Since the last bios update was over 1 year ago, can someone tell me from experience which bios is the best?

I am running on a 2500k, gtx 970, 2x4gb corsair ram. Looking for the best overall system stability at mild OCs of low 4ghz


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valarmorghulis*
> 
> Hi I am a rather late entrant into this club lol.
> 
> Since the last bios update was over 1 year ago, can someone tell me from experience which bios is the best?
> 
> I am running on a 2500k, gtx 970, 2x4gb corsair ram. Looking for the best overall system stability at mild OCs of low 4ghz


While I dont own this board, that is such a low oc for the 2500k it may even do it at stock voltage if your lucky. Seems like they all do 4.5ghz and many 4.7-4.8ghz so at 4.0ghz you still have room to play with if you feel you have the cooling for it.


----------



## valarmorghulis

Heyy thanks for your reply. I am now running at 4ghz at stock voltage in offset mode, can go much higher but I dont see any cpu bottleneck. Will OC higher when my cpu begins to bottleneck.

I am now at bios version 2001. My top 2 rows of rear usb ports just died after 2 weeks; its quite a well known bios bug requiring clr cmos everytime it happens.

Based on all of your collective experiences, which bios are you all using?


----------



## mapesdhs

Update to the latest BIOS, always best IMO.

Ian.


----------



## Trebon

This is a response to post 1964. Sorry I didn't quote the original. My bad.

I Have just gone through the same issues as you have listed in your posts. (about a month and a half's worth) All this after a couple years with no issues even close to these.
I was able to change everything in the Bios and it would show up in OS while running. voltages, block, but the multiplier would not change.
I tried everything that you had done and more, ( I even ordered a replacement Bios chip from Germany and installed it; Great company too, buy the way...Biosflash). The new chip, in it's self, did not fix my problems.
As a last resort I reinstalled Windows 7 on my machine and... *\o/*... Hooray !! that worked. Its like I have a brand new rig. I honestly did not think this solution would work.
I must of had some corrupted registry files, or the like. I believe that I may have caused these issues myself. I used a registry cleaner program. Yes, Yes, I know, I know, (for positive now) that these registry cleaners have a tendency to hurt as much as they help; lesson learned.
This is an old post that I am replying to, but I just wanted to pass on my experiences and fixes to others who may be grappling with similar issues.

Maximus IV Extreme
I-7 2600k
Happily back to 4600MHz Over Clock.


----------



## Aberration

Finally got mine used up and working. I bought one in the market with bent pins, only to repair them ALL and then find 2 broken







So I got another off Ebay that had no cables or anything. But that one booted with a 00. After reading up on the board, I did a flashback, no luck. Beat my head for a few hours, then took a BIOS from the one with bent pins, and that worked! Hurray. I got a 4820K with a Swiftech Apogee XT. Running @ 4.8GHz, 1.4Vcore. Max temp with the burn test is 65C.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aberration*
> 
> Finally got mine used up and working. I bought one in the market with bent pins, only to repair them ALL and then find 2 broken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I got another off Ebay that had no cables or anything. But that one booted with a 00. After reading up on the board, I did a flashback, no luck. Beat my head for a few hours, then took a BIOS from the one with bent pins, and that worked! Hurray. I got a 4820K with a Swiftech Apogee XT. Running @ 4.8GHz, 1.4Vcore. Max temp with the burn test is 65C.


A 4820K? Are you sure? That's an LGA 2011 cpu, what board are you using?


----------



## Aberration

Haha! Wrong thread.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aberration*
> 
> Haha! Wrong thread.


No problem, lol.
We're still in the stone age of socket 1155 here, but will crawl out one day.


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> No problem, lol.
> We're still in the stone age of socket 1155 here, but will crawl out one day.


I've often wondered when considering a new build. Are we really in the stone age? As much as technology was changing several years ago, if you went a year or two without a new build..... you might be in the stone age. But considering how much everything has leveled off, how much is there to really gain with something fresh?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> No problem, lol.
> We're still in the stone age of socket 1155 here, but will crawl out one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've often wondered when considering a new build. Are we really in the stone age? As much as technology was changing several years ago, if you went a year or two without a new build..... you might be in the stone age. But considering how much everything has leveled off, how much is there to really gain with something fresh?
Click to expand...

Very good point.

I have a mixture of older and newer parts in this build. I joke about still running a 2500K, but quite frankly there has been no big incentive for me to upgrade it just yet.

I bought this original P67 version M4E just after introduction, and that was how many years ago now. I plopped in a 2500K, it runs happily at 5GHz, and it's been there ever since.

I helped a buddy of mine upgrade to the M4E a year later, and he still hasn't had any incentive to change it yet either. I do look at the newer Intel boards and cpu's, but have yet to push the order button.

But I can't say that about everything, lol.


----------



## mapesdhs

I have a whole range of boards, CPUs & GPUs, though nothing X99 yet (not until DDR4 gets way cheaper),
and I've built a bunch of systems for people & companies, several based on M4Es, but also the ASUS
P9X79 WS. The M4Es had 5GHz 2700Ks, while the WS boards had either a 3930K, 3960X or (latest
unit not yet sold) a 3970X. Also just bought a couple of Rampage IV Extremes (R4Es) and a P9X79 Deluxe,
testing initially with a 3930K.

For gaming, you wouldn't see that much difference upgrading, not unless you were using a particularly
CPU-heavy game, perhaps a huge MMO or something. At modern resolutions & GPU detail levels,
the burden is on the gfx anyway, and a 5GHz 2500K or other SB is plenty to feed such a setup. Newer
CPUs have more oomph per clock cycle (IPC is they call it in reviews), but it's harder to get a HW to the
same clock rates, whereas it's stupidly easy to run a 2700K at 5.0.

I've tested a 980 with a 2700K/5.0; as I type I'm testing a 3930K/4.8 with three 980s, so will test the M4E
with two 980s later (after that I'm out of time, one of them has to go into an end system, though maybe
I'll at least do the 3DMark11 and Firestrike tests with M4E/3x980). All data accumulating here. I've done
a lot of 3DMark tests aswell, but atm I only have a page for 3DMark06. However, here's a Firestrike run
for a 980 on the M4E/2700K. I've used other benchmarks (CoJ, FC2, Unigine, etc.) to show how the 980
compares against one or more 580s and also one or two 7970s. I'm trying to test with a range of CPUs/mbds,
but finding the time is the hard part. Getting there slowly... btw, check my 2-way 980 SLI P55 result on this
Unigine Heaven thread, it has the 12th spot in the multi-GPU table atm (though that'll change shortly as my
latest R4E runs have grabbed spots 2 and 10). Infact it's currently the quickest P55 system on Futuremark
for most of their tests, and I expect to bag the others when I test with an 875K instead, hehe...

Anyway, I digress.







For some, the more useful advantages of Z97/X99 are newer storage and coms
technologies, ie. a heck of a lot more native Intel SATA3 (one of the major failings of the M4E and P67/Z68
in general, and indeed X79), lots of USB3, M.2 and SATA Express support, newer audio and networking
tech, newer wifi stuff, bluetooth, Thunderbolt in some cases, etc. I really did come close to getting a Z97
Maximus VII Ranger instead of an R4E for the gaming system I'm building atm (for Elite Dangerous), but
in the end I concluded that having an extra 2 cores would likely be useful in situations involving a lot of
players, and a 3930K was about 50 cheaper than a 4790K (indeed, the R4E was only 103). 1kW PSU was
55, 850 Pro (though new) was 106. And note that PCIe 3.0 works fine with the R4E.

Overall, some games might benefit from something better than a 5GHz 2500K, but not many, and not if
you're using high detail & high res, etc.

Ian.

PS. I have a couple of 2500Ks, not had time to do anything with them yet though. :\

PPS. I received a glossy ASUS brochure with the 3rd 980 I bought. Reading through it last night, I still
can't get my head round why anyone would buy a Sabertooth... in the consumer realm, beats me who
they'd be aimed at, who would rather have a Sabertooth instead of a Maximus/Rampage (or are the
Sabertooth models just cheaper?).


----------



## vmatt1203

SSSOOOoooooooo how many of us have had our usb 3's go out?


----------



## DerComissar

It's a recurring problem with mine, sometimes it's fine for a few weeks, before the ports decide to malfunction.
A buddy has the same issue with his M4E. Apparently, some of the newer ASUS boards are also having their USB ports cutting out randomly, so the curse continues.
Thanks ASUS.


----------



## Trebon

Same here. runs good for a long time, then it cuts out.

I read somewhere, but cannot remember where, that it may be something to do with 2.0 usb peripherals being plugged into the 3.0 usb slots. For me it is a mouse that I am using that does not specify 3.0 compatibility. And since I never plugged in the 2.0 ports adapter to use the front usb ports in my case, this would seem to make some sense. It might be a legacy type of thing.... not totally backward compatible. Dunno, just a guess.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a whole range of boards, CPUs & GPUs, though nothing X99 yet (not until DDR4 gets way cheaper),
> and I've built a bunch of systems for people & companies, several based on M4Es, but also the ASUS
> P9X79 WS. The M4Es had 5GHz 2700Ks, while the WS boards had either a 3930K, 3960X or (latest
> unit not yet sold) a 3970X. Also just bought a couple of Rampage IV Extremes (R4Es) and a P9X79 Deluxe,
> testing initially with a 3930K.
> 
> For gaming, you wouldn't see that much difference upgrading, not unless you were using a particularly
> CPU-heavy game, perhaps a huge MMO or something. At modern resolutions & GPU detail levels,
> the burden is on the gfx anyway, and a 5GHz 2500K or other SB is plenty to feed such a setup. Newer
> CPUs have more oomph per clock cycle (IPC is they call it in reviews), but it's harder to get a HW to the
> same clock rates, whereas it's stupidly easy to run a 2700K at 5.0.
> 
> I've tested a 980 with a 2700K/5.0; as I type I'm testing a 3930K/4.8 with three 980s, so will test the M4E
> with two 980s later (after that I'm out of time, one of them has to go into an end system, though maybe
> I'll at least do the 3DMark11 and Firestrike tests with M4E/3x980). All data accumulating here. I've done
> a lot of 3DMark tests aswell, but atm I only have a page for 3DMark06. However, here's a Firestrike run
> for a 980 on the M4E/2700K. I've used other benchmarks (CoJ, FC2, Unigine, etc.) to show how the 980
> compares against one or more 580s and also one or two 7970s. I'm trying to test with a range of CPUs/mbds,
> but finding the time is the hard part. Getting there slowly... btw, check my 2-way 980 SLI P55 result on this
> Unigine Heaven thread, it has the 12th spot in the multi-GPU table atm (though that'll change shortly as my
> latest R4E runs have grabbed spots 2 and 10). Infact it's currently the quickest P55 system on Futuremark
> for most of their tests, and I expect to bag the others when I test with an 875K instead, hehe...
> 
> Anyway, I digress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some, the more useful advantages of Z97/X99 are newer storage and coms
> technologies, ie. a heck of a lot more native Intel SATA3 (one of the major failings of the M4E and P67/Z68
> in general, and indeed X79), lots of USB3, M.2 and SATA Express support, newer audio and networking
> tech, newer wifi stuff, bluetooth, Thunderbolt in some cases, etc. I really did come close to getting a Z97
> Maximus VII Ranger instead of an R4E for the gaming system I'm building atm (for Elite Dangerous), but
> in the end I concluded that having an extra 2 cores would likely be useful in situations involving a lot of
> players, and a 3930K was about 50 cheaper than a 4790K (indeed, the R4E was only 103). 1kW PSU was
> 55, 850 Pro (though new) was 106. And note that PCIe 3.0 works fine with the R4E.
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, some games might benefit from something better than a 5GHz 2500K, but not many, and not if
> you're using high detail & high res, etc.
> 
> Ian.
> 
> PS. I have a couple of 2500Ks, not had time to do anything with them yet though. :\
> 
> PPS. I received a glossy ASUS brochure with the 3rd 980 I bought. Reading through it last night, I still
> can't get my head round why anyone would buy a Sabertooth... in the consumer realm, beats me who
> they'd be aimed at, who would rather have a Sabertooth instead of a Maximus/Rampage (or are the
> Sabertooth models just cheaper?).


You have certainly have a good range of parts to play with.








That kind of sums up why I haven't rushed into upgrading the old 2500K, just yet.
I'm not out to win any benchmark positions, as long as it runs the few games I have, and the upcoming pc version of GTA V, it will still do.

Did you get the ASUS brochure from OCUK? I bought a 780Ti from them at Christmas, and got the brochure, along with the pack of Haribo.








Imo the Sabertooth boards appeal to some, as they are a bit less expensive than the Maximus and Rampage boards.
They also have that fancy shrouding covering much of the board, which gives them a unique look. If you're into that.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trebon*
> 
> Same here. runs good for a long time, then it cuts out.
> 
> I read somewhere, but cannot remember where, that it may be something to do with 2.0 usb peripherals being plugged into the 3.0 usb slots. For me it is a mouse that I am using that does not specify 3.0 compatibility. And since I never plugged in the 2.0 ports adapter to use the front usb ports in my case, this would seem to make some sense. It might be a legacy type of thing.... not totally backward compatible. Dunno, just a guess.


Well that's as good a possibility as any, with this voodoo usb port cutting-out issue.


----------



## mapesdhs

DerComissar writes:
> You have certainly have a good range of parts to play with.









I've been collecting for a loooong time.









> I'm not out to win any benchmark positions, as long as it runs the few games I have, and the upcoming pc version of GTA V, it will still do.

Indeed, and anyone who hasn't oc'd their 2500K that much, or at all, still has plenty of untapped potential extra performance available.

> Did you get the ASUS brochure from OCUK? ...

No, I think mine came from an ASUS refurb outlet I think, not sure.

> Imo the Sabertooth boards appeal to some, as they are a bit less expensive than the Maximus and Rampage boards.

Maybe I'm too old fashioned,the colour scheme just looks horrible to me. :}

> Well that's as good a possibility as any, with this voodoo usb port cutting-out issue.







[/quote]

Now that has piqued my interest, as I've noticed it a few times aswell. Is there any firm conclusionas to what causes such issues?

Ian.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> Indeed, and anyone who hasn't oc'd their 2500K that much, or at all, still has plenty of untapped potential extra performance available.


I agree, at 5K, for example, they do have excellent performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> Maybe I'm too old fashioned,the colour scheme just looks horrible to me. :}


As they say, to each their own.








Personally, I like the black edition boards, lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> Now that has piqued my interest, as I've noticed it a few times aswell. Is there any firm conclusionas to what causes such issues?
> Ian.


I've tried looking into it for years, this is an example from the ASUS ROG forum:
[URL=http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?3124-Usb-problem-on-Asus-maximus-iv-extreme-(keyboard-and-mouse-not-detected)[/URL]http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?3124-Usb-problem-on-Asus-maximus-iv-extreme-(keyboard-and-mouse-not-detected)[/URL]

I also tried re-installing the NEC USB 3.0 driver as suggested elsewhere, but the problem was only temporarily fixed.
About as effective as a reboot was, sadly.


----------



## nvidia3

can someone give me a link for the latest ai suite for the m4e and windows 8.1


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidia3*
> 
> can someone give me a link for the latest ai suite for the m4e and windows 8.1


http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_IV_EXTREME/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## mapesdhs

DerComissar writes:
> I agree, at 5K, for example, they do have excellent performance.

That's why Intel used such an awful metal cap material for IB, they made SB too good.

> Personally, I like the black edition boards, lol.

Was there ever a BE version of the M4E?

> I also tried re-installing the NEC USB 3.0 driver as suggested elsewhere, but the problem was only temporarily fixed.
> About as effective as a reboot was, sadly.









I thought I'd found one forum suggestion that worked, namely a complete power disconnect, then a boot cycle with
no devices connected, combined with a switch in the BIOS as to how the USB3 was controlled. It worked on one M4E,
but not on another. Very bad that there's still no fix for this.

Ian.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> DerComissar writes:
> > I agree, at 5K, for example, they do have excellent performance.
> 
> That's why Intel used such an awful metal cap material for IB, they made SB too good.
> 
> > Personally, I like the black edition boards, lol.
> 
> Was there ever a BE version of the M4E?
> 
> > I also tried re-installing the NEC USB 3.0 driver as suggested elsewhere, but the problem was only temporarily fixed.
> > About as effective as a reboot was, sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I'd found one forum suggestion that worked, namely a complete power disconnect, then a boot cycle with
> no devices connected, combined with a switch in the BIOS as to how the USB3 was controlled. It worked on one M4E,
> but not on another. Very bad that there's still no fix for this.
> 
> Ian.


Perhaps they did change the IB IHS to thermal compound for that reason, lol.

M4E BE, I know of none. The red PCIE slots still annoy me, lol.

Yeah, what surprised me was hearing that the usb issue has affected some newer ASUS boards.
I've had this board for so long now that I'm just used to it.


----------



## mapesdhs

I'm certain they used inferior cap material to make IB harder to oc. Check the youtube delidding vids,
some IB owners observe loadtemp drops of 35C+ when using a decent replacement material.

I kinda like the red & black.









How do you handle the USB issue long term? Any tips? Atm I get round it for my open-air system
by having a 2-port backplate plugged into one of the mbd USB2 ports, so the keyboard is connected
to one of the backplate USB2 ports. I try not to use the rear USB3s, they just don't work so well. The
only devices which work ok are my printer & camera, but the rear ports just don't like the kybd at all.
The wifi mouse works, but only via the rear port it's using atm (doesn't work in other ports). Note that
is all after I tried some of the suggested fixes.

Anyone else share any tips for either fixing or reducing these USB3 issues?

Ian.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> I'm certain they used inferior cap material to make IB harder to oc. Check the youtube delidding vids,
> some IB owners observe loadtemp drops of 35C+ when using a decent replacement material.
> 
> I kinda like the red & black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you handle the USB issue long term? Any tips? Atm I get round it for my open-air system
> by having a 2-port backplate plugged into one of the mbd USB2 ports, so the keyboard is connected
> to one of the backplate USB2 ports. I try not to use the rear USB3s, they just don't work so well. The
> only devices which work ok are my printer & camera, but the rear ports just don't like the kybd at all.
> The wifi mouse works, but only via the rear port it's using atm (doesn't work in other ports). Note that
> is all after I tried some of the suggested fixes.
> 
> Anyone else share any tips for either fixing or reducing these USB3 issues?
> 
> Ian.


Yeah, that is an amazing temp. drop when delidding those cpus. I don't know what Intel was thinking (smoking) when they produced them, lol.

I've also installed a two port usb plate in back:

I have my mouse and keyboard connected to it.
I have my remaining usb plugs for the printer, controller (an old joystick, lol.) and an external dvd burner, connected to three usb 3 ports in the middle of the backplate.
So far, they have been working ok for the most part, but sometimes I have to re-connect one or more, if they decide to crap out.
I've had to move them to different ports on occasion.


----------



## muhd86

i want to know how to over clock my hyperx fury 32gb kit on this mother board cpu is 4790k , right now i am on all auto but i have manually over clocked the ram at 2200mhz its ta 11-13-13-35-2t at 1.52 volts stable .

anyway of taking them to say 2400 / 2600mhz

some one mentioned to change straps ..if so how much and what other values to change


----------



## mapesdhs

muhd86, you're in the wrong forum, this is for users of the Asus Maximus IV Extreme.









I don't know if there's a forum specific to your mbd (whatever it is, because it can't be the
M4E, wrong socket), but try this as a starting point:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/0_100

Ian.

PS. You're better off focusing on the CPU btw. Oc'ing RAM provides very little overall
performance gain, especially if you're already starting from a high clock as you are.


----------



## FedericoUY

So any solutions for the USB bug? I've been oced to 4.8 rock solid for years, my system performs very well, but I have the "no keyboard" USB3 problem sometimes, and was wondering if updating bios to last one (3604) should fix it ... ? I'm on bios 2302 wich was the best back in the days of OC. Any tips will be appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## mapesdhs

Alas no, 3604 does not fix the bug. I'm in the same boat, been using 5.0 for years, but most of the ports no longer detect correctly, and it's not just kybds/mice, also USB sticks, cameras, etc.

So far a couple of ports work ok, so they're permanently set for printer/camera links, while a 3rd is a wifi mouse, but the kybd (and USB stick when needed) connect to a USB backplate which is plugged into one of the mbd USB2 ports.

This issue is the one thing that lets the M4E down, and it's unbelievable that the problem persists after such a long time. For what was an incredibly expensive board when new, blows my mind that ASUS has never released a fix, though sadly they've done this sort of thing before (they tend not to care much about fixing issues with older boards).

Thus, in the meantime, you can get round the problem by using a USB2 bracket. Not ideal, but it works ok. I had to do the same thing with my main gaming PC (same spec more or less), which was even more complicated since it has a joystick, throttle, wifi headset and Logitech G13 connected aswell.

Ian.


----------



## HandOfAnubis

I believe you need to update the latest Renesa USB3.0. I did some google'ing on this a few months ago and found a resolution for this issue. Ill see if I can find the site again that gave me the right fix. Id start by updating everything you can from Asus and then jump onto Intel's site and update all intel drivers that Asus does not provide/support


----------



## HandOfAnubis

Check out this thread: https://www.pcspecialist.co.uk/forums/archive/index.php/t-14852.html.

I dont know that it is the same one that i found but I believe it will help. 11th post or so from a "Buzz" with the links to the drivers. I updated these and everything else as well. Hope it helps!


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HandOfAnubis*
> 
> I believe you need to update the latest Renesa USB3.0. I did some google'ing on this a few months ago and found a resolution for this issue. Ill see if I can find the site again that gave me the right fix. Id start by updating everything you can from Asus and then jump onto Intel's site and update all intel drivers that Asus does not provide/support


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HandOfAnubis*
> 
> Check out this thread: https://www.pcspecialist.co.uk/forums/archive/index.php/t-14852.html.
> 
> I dont know that it is the same one that i found but I believe it will help. 11th post or so from a "Buzz" with the links to the drivers. I updated these and everything else as well. Hope it helps!


That may temporarily work, but it will still crap out again eventually, as is mentioned in that forum link. I really don't think there is any permanent fix for the usb port issues, and ASUS certainly could care less.


----------



## mapesdhs

DerComissar is right, I've already tried all relevant updates, it doesn't work, ports can still barf out.

The only way round it is to not use a duff port at all; I've fitted a 2-port rear USB2 bracket to one of the
mbd USB2 ports, use this for the kybd.

Ian.


----------



## HandOfAnubis

I have had no problems with my mouse or keyboard since I updated these drivers. Ill see if I can find the original post that helped me out, but these should help.


----------



## mapesdhs

If you can, that would be good! So far it's not worked for me, but perhaps certain very specific driver versions work better than others.

Ian.


----------



## Borys123

Hey guys, any info about Win10 support?
I upgraded on my PC and so far it works, with Win8 drivers + newest Rapid Storage from Intel site (designed for W10).
However, I still use the W8 chipset driver, do you think I should update (I have 9.x version, should it stay like this)?


----------



## skupples

I'm still on 9926(cuz of RSAT) but it works like a charm.

I've been on win10 since the second build on 5 machines. Both home and work. Only my private laptop is on live win10 tho.


----------



## kitoxx

Whoops ignore my application to join, i thought this was the RIVE club.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> hey guys, anyone can share some info about turbo mode parameters (settings) in BIOS? thanks!


Did anyone ever answer this question for you? I've always been curious if I could manually set it, safely. Looks like it allows you to change the amount of the Turbo boost, the speed and how long it'll remain in Turbo.


----------



## Tillmander

Anyone having usb issues try this;
Steps:
1. Go here and download and install these drivers https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/19880
2. Go here http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=353&func=select&id=196
3. Download these firmware's and install, firmware version 3.0.3.4 & 4.0.2.1.0.3
4. ???
5. Profit?

Also anyone running windows 10 what bios are you running and what other chipset/Lan drivers etc are you running?

P.S If the Intel drivers I linked in step one don't work for you just get the drivers I linked in step two because that place has drivers and firmware.

Edit: I'm using a Maximus Iv extreme-z so I don't know if this works for the non-z version


----------



## Bezna

Gotta try the USB fix. My 3.0 keeps undetects when doing large file transfers


----------



## Tweetbix

How's is everyone's mobo going?
Mine is just about to pack it in, internal usb 3 header is dead, 4 sata ports of the Intel 3gbs controller are now dead, one of the Ethernet ports is dead.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## mapesdhs

My gaming system is still running fine, and I have several other systems all running ok. I;m using an open-air M4E to type this, 5Ghz 2700K,
mostly working ok, though I did have some issues with the proverbial USB3 ports going wonky; I have the keyboard connected via a USB2
extender cable plugged into one of the mbd USB headers. Other USB3 ports are ok though, with a printer, wifi mouse and camera operating ok.

I really wish there was a known-ok way of fixing the USB issue, that's the main problem atm.

Ian.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> How's is everyone's mobo going?
> Mine is just about to pack it in, internal usb 3 header is dead, 4 sata ports of the Intel 3gbs controller are now dead, one of the Ethernet ports is dead.
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> My gaming system is still running fine, and I have several other systems all running ok. I;m using an open-air M4E to type this, 5Ghz 2700K,
> mostly working ok, though I did have some issues with the proverbial USB3 ports going wonky; I have the keyboard connected via a USB2
> extender cable plugged into one of the mbd USB headers. Other USB3 ports are ok though, with a printer, wifi mouse and camera operating ok.
> 
> I really wish there was a known-ok way of fixing the USB issue, that's the main problem atm.
> 
> Ian.


I thought I was doing well with the USB crap after installing Win 10 a couple months ago, no issues until now, the ports are cutting out again.
The ports on my USB2 extender are fine, of course.









If it wasn't for the fact that a new motherboard would also require a new cpu, and possibly DDR4 memory, depending on the chipset, I'd be happy to replace this damn board.
But it's going to be a big investment, basically a whole new system.


----------



## mapesdhs

What I don't like about SkyLake are the crazy CPU prices. A while ago, X99 was likewise too costly for my 2nd gaming system, so I built an X79 setup from partially used parts, works very nicely:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/6211115

I actually bought two R4Es at the time, the 2nd has a 4820K for benchmarking. Meanwhile, I bagged an ASUS X79 Deluxe for only 75, which is going into a video crunch box for my brother, fitted with a 3970X that cost even less than my 3930K (about 180 IIRC). Only down side of course is the lesser base tech, eg. only two Intel SATA3 ports (as always Marvell's ports suck).

DDR4 pricing has come down a lot since then (think I saw a 2x4GB DDR4/2400 kit for only 40 UKP recently on Aria), but the PCIe provision restriction on the 5820K is annoying, and the 5930K is still expensive.

Really it's just the base pricing which puts me off a Z170/6700K build. However, one can at least get hold of used Z97 mbds now for decent prices, though S1150 CPUs have not yet slid in the same way (I guess that will change when the 6700K finally drops in price). I won an ASUS Maximus VII Ranger for a good amount, and a G3258 for initial testing was cheap.

Atm used-wise, X79 is the strongest in terms of available performance for a given cost. For a new build though, that's a lot trickier. I said to someone yesterday that if they didn't have excessive PCIe requirements, then an ASUS X99 Pro with a 5820K is probably optimal, though as you say they'd need new RAM aswell.

Ian.


----------



## DerComissar

Yeah, it's been a fun ride with this board, overclocking has been great from day 1, just that annoying USB issue.
As you've listed, there are lots of options for newer board and cpu combinations. And DDR4 pricing has come down here as well.
Perhaps after Xmas. Meanwhile, the four+ year record of use for mine continues.........


----------



## mapesdhs

Yup, the M4E oc's like a dream . I've built six systems with this board so far, all with 2700Ks. Every single one ran happily at 5GHz, which gives about the same performance as a 4790K at 4.5GHz, but way easier to setup. Even a TRUE and one fan can run a 2700K at 5GHz (can't do that with a 4790K). The USB issue is the only thing that lets them down a bit now.


----------



## authentic

I bought a corsair liquid cooler for about 100... maybe you can find one like that on ebay used or something?
It woks awesome for me and is very quiet... I have two cage fans that are blowing air over pulling air into the case


----------



## mapesdhs

I have about fifteen Corsair water coolers; lots of H80s, bunch of H100s, H100is and a few H110s. The H80s were only 45 UKP each, not much more for the H100s. I bought them from Scan's refurb supply. Bought a couple of normal used units aswell, but usually just refurb as then there's a warranty, but the prices are good.

I also have about two dozen TRUE-type coolers (mix of TRUE, TRUE Black, Venomous-X, etc.), plus half a dozen Phanteks PH-TC14PE units, and a ragbag collection of other coolers. Most of my test boards just have TRUEs with NDS fans, but I use H80s+NDS on the top-end setups (990X, 3930K, 4820K, 3970X, etc.) or anything that's going to be hot (QX9650, Q6600, X5570, etc.) Overkill is fun though, fitted a lapped TRUE to an i3 550, it runs happily at 4.7GHz.









The funnest looking rig is an ASUS Striker II Extreme setup with a vertical H80 on stilts.







Eventually it'll be tested with chips like the E8400, Q6600 and QX9650, but I've started off with the crappiest first, a P4/HT 1-core 3.4GHz (by heck it sucks!







You should see it utterly failing to see it feeding even two 460s SLI...)

My gaming systems both have H80s, eg. here's the most recent one I built:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/P1020336s.jpg
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/6211115

but my CUDA research nutbox has an H110 (4x GTX 580 3GB @ 900MHz, 3930K, 64GB RAM; faster than two Titan Blacks!):

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/3930K_quad580b.zip

The only down side of Corsair's water coolers is the fans - they're way too loud. I know the rationale for this, but I don't like them, just too much noise if one wants a high airflow for good cooling. I replace them all with NDS PWMs instead, works sooo much better; less noise, equally good cooling (I find the NDS PWM to be about the same as a Noctua NF-P12, for half the cost and with better colours).

Anyway, I use H80s in final systems a lot, but one doesn't need one to run a 2700K @ 5GHz, that's the big difference between SB and HW. An H80 just means one can do it with really quiet fans and/or good temps.

Ian.

PS. Currently building the following for different people:

- 3930K @ 4.8GHz with H100i
- 3970X @ 4.8GHz with H110
- 3970X @ 4.8GHz with H80
- 2700K @ 5GHz with H80


----------



## nvidia3

who the hell you get 5ghz what are your setting my 2600k on 4.6 because over time 4.8 why not stable anymore with d14 so what are u doing with the 2700k


----------



## nvidia3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> Yup, the M4E oc's like a dream . I've built six systems with this board so far, all with 2700Ks. Every single one ran happily at 5GHz, which gives about the same performance as a 4790K at 4.5GHz, but way easier to setup. Even a TRUE and one fan can run a 2700K at 5GHz (can't do that with a 4790K). The USB issue is the only thing that lets them down a bit now.


who the hell you get 5ghz what are your setting my 2600k on 4.6 because over time 4.8 why not stable anymore with d14 so what are u doing with the 2700k


----------



## mapesdhs

I don't think the 2600K overclocks quite as well as the 2700K, it's why I've only ever bought the 2700K.

Here are my settings:

http://www.overclock.net/t/439224/core-i7-4ghz-club-poll-added/2100_100#post_19518460

My primary gaming PC is a similar config, except a different GPU and an H80 with 2x NDS PWM instead of a TRUE:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/2415471

I tested a 2700K @ 5GHz on a different M4E though with a TRUE and just one Noctua NF-P12, worked perfectly ok. IMO a D14 is overkill for a 2700K, but the 2600K may behave differently, and of course samples vary. From what I've read, 4.7 to 4.8 is a good oc for a 2600K, but most 2700Ks can go higher (I'm sure I have samples that could do 5.2+, but there's no need to go that far really, 5GHz is plenty).

Ian.


----------



## CPFM4E

For anyone still having issues with the USB, you can update the driver firmware yourself. I have done this on an M4E and it works in both W7 and W10, and probably W8/8.1 although I haven't tested yet in W8. In W7 it kept the same driver I had downloaded from Intel, in W1 it installed a newer Windows driver. I upgraded the firmware for the Renesas host controller to Version 402103. The software for doing this comes from Renasas, they claim it is for separate controllers and not the onboard controllers like with M4E. However, it appears to work well for many types of ASUS Mb that have the Renesas USB host controller. I have not had an issue with the USB 3.0 ports disconnecting since upgrading both host controllers on my M4E. You can get the information and software as well as instructions for flashing the firmware, including backing up your current firmware in case you wish to revert back to your previous version from here:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?35659-Flashing-NEC-RENESAS-USB-3-0-uPD720200A-firmware


----------



## mapesdhs

Thanks for the info!! I shall look into that for sure. 8) My two main systems are still both 5GHz 2700Ks on M4Es,
and I'm building the same thing for a friend atm, so good to know (anyone know if these issues were lessened on
the M4E/Z? That's what I'm using for his build, managed to find a new/unused complete unit).

USB aside, the other thing which still somewhat hurts the M4E is the lack of decent SATA3 ports, because as with
X79 and all other boards that use them, the Marvell controllers are awful. I'll never understand why Intel hasn't
released a SATA3 PCIe card using its own controller, as it'd sell like hotcakes (instantly recognised by the existing
mbd drivers). I've bought a couple of ASMedia PCIe cards, see if they behave any better, but I suspect not; they're
just x1 slot cards, so a bandwidth limit straight away, but Marvell ports often can't go as fast as SATA2, never mind
the limit of a single PCIe lane.

In the meantime, I was about to solve the USB issue via a couple of 4-port USB3 PCIe cards, so thanks for your
post CPFM4E! Most timely. 8)

Ian.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> Thanks for the info!! I shall look into that for sure. 8) My two main systems are still both 5GHz 2700Ks on M4Es,
> and I'm building the same thing for a friend atm, so good to know (anyone know if these issues were lessened on
> the M4E/Z? That's what I'm using for his build, managed to find a new/unused complete unit).
> 
> USB aside, the other thing which still somewhat hurts the M4E is the lack of decent SATA3 ports, because as with
> X79 and all other boards that use them, the Marvell controllers are awful. I'll never understand why Intel hasn't
> released a SATA3 PCIe card using its own controller, as it'd sell like hotcakes (instantly recognised by the existing
> mbd drivers). I've bought a couple of ASMedia PCIe cards, see if they behave any better, but I suspect not; they're
> just x1 slot cards, so a bandwidth limit straight away, but Marvell ports often can't go as fast as SATA2, never mind
> the limit of a single PCIe lane.
> 
> In the meantime, I was about to solve the USB issue via a couple of 4-port USB3 PCIe cards, so thanks for your
> post CPFM4E! Most timely. 8)
> 
> Ian.


Make sure to keep those PCIe cards, you may still be needing them.
Idk about this latest Renesas firmware, but in the past that only provided a temporary fix for my board.
Hopefully this latest firmware fix will "stick", lol.


----------



## mapesdhs

Indeed, I read comments saying precisely that on forums discussing the USB issue a while ago, here and elsewhere.

The PCIe cards were pretty cheap (another reason why I'm not expecting much), but proper x4 cards were way too much for my budget. The only reason I can think of why Intel doesn't produce its own SATA3 card is because they reckon it could hurt sales of newer mbds (if older S775/S1366 boards could be fitted with a card that actually worked, ditto later
boards plagued with poor Marvell controllers, there'd be less incentive to upgrade, at least for some). Irony is, the rise of ever cheaper PCIe-based M.2 adapters and SSDs may provide this route anyway, but in a far more potent form; only thing holding this back is the higher per-GB cost of NVMe M.2. For the M4E, I've been wondering whether, for a 2-GPU setup, the following config would work (this is using the slot names from page 2-14 of the M4E owners manual):

PCIE_X16/8_1: M.2 adapter + SSD (boot)
PCIE_X16_2: GPU
PCIE_X16_4: GPU

I'm sure it would work ok with a single GPU (as then one can use PCIE_X8_3 for the GPU, which doesn't involve the NF200), but the dual-GPU config is the more interesting case. Who knows, maybe it would work for a SATA M.2 SSD, but not NVMe. Either way, I don't have the parts to test yet, but it's something I'm keeping an eye on, if I can pick up some used items with which to run tests in the future (or has anyone here already tried this?).

Oh, for anyone interested in potential upgrades, I have GTX 980 SLI results on my site and on 3DMark (need to write up pages for these), all done with a 5GHz 2700K.


----------



## CPFM4E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Make sure to keep those PCIe cards, you may still be needing them.
> Idk about this latest Renesas firmware, but in the past that only provided a temporary fix for my board.
> Hopefully this latest firmware fix will "stick", lol.


I don't know if BIOIS updates from Asus were over writing any updates using the Renesas utility. I didn't have the Renesas upgrade utility until just recently. It shows the installed firmware for both onboard controllers as well as the driver version. I had the latest BIOS from Asus installed on my M4E, and the firmware for the Renesas controller was at version 4, but not version 4.2.0.1-03 (reported as 4201 by Renesas). I also used the same utility to update the driver version to version 2.1.39.0. If you reflash your BIOS it may also change the firmware version for the USB controller back to the original 4.0.1.x version, which may be why any fix was only temporary. Since upgrading to this newer firmware, plus installing the newer driver, I have not had issues. Prior to this I had the problem with the USB controller stopping multiple times a day, requiring a reboot to fix every time. This happened often, just using the web browser, let alone playing games. Now, with Windows 7, I haven't had a problem since. Windows 10, no problems yet, however I just recently installed it, so too new to say for sure.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> Indeed, I read comments saying precisely that on forums discussing the USB issue a while ago, here and elsewhere.
> 
> The PCIe cards were pretty cheap (another reason why I'm not expecting much), but proper x4 cards were way too much for my budget. The only reason I can think of why Intel doesn't produce its own SATA3 card is because they reckon it could hurt sales of newer mbds (if older S775/S1366 boards could be fitted with a card that actually worked, ditto later
> boards plagued with poor Marvell controllers, there'd be less incentive to upgrade, at least for some). Irony is, the rise of ever cheaper PCIe-based M.2 adapters and SSDs may provide this route anyway, but in a far more potent form; only thing holding this back is the higher per-GB cost of NVMe M.2. For the M4E, I've been wondering whether, for a 2-GPU setup, the following config would work (this is using the slot names from page 2-14 of the M4E owners manual):
> 
> PCIE_X16/8_1: M.2 adapter + SSD (boot)
> PCIE_X16_2: GPU
> PCIE_X16_4: GPU
> 
> I'm sure it would work ok with a single GPU (as then one can use PCIE_X8_3 for the GPU, which doesn't involve the NF200), but the dual-GPU config is the more interesting case. Who knows, maybe it would work for a SATA M.2 SSD, but not NVMe. Either way, I don't have the parts to test yet, but it's something I'm keeping an eye on, if I can pick up some used items with which to run tests in the future (or has anyone here already tried this?).
> 
> Oh, for anyone interested in potential upgrades, I have GTX 980 SLI results on my site and on 3DMark (need to write up pages for these), all done with a 5GHz 2700K.


Whoa, that's getting complicated, lol.
But the PCIe cards you are considering may work, idk about the sli configuration though.

I also feel that there is a lack of incentive for ASUS to "fix" this, why should they when they want to sell more new boards.
Trouble is, I've seen people posting USB 3 issues with some of the newer boards too.

I'm in the process of an upgrade to an EVGA Z97 board now, and it has an Intel based USB controller, only one Renesas which I will avoid using, so hopefully that will work as it should.

Nice 980Ti SLI setup.








I'm looking forward to playing with the ONE 980Ti I purchased for my upgrade, lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPFM4E*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Make sure to keep those PCIe cards, you may still be needing them.
> Idk about this latest Renesas firmware, but in the past that only provided a temporary fix for my board.
> Hopefully this latest firmware fix will "stick", lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if BIOIS updates from Asus were over writing any updates using the Renesas utility. I didn't have the Renesas upgrade utility until just recently. It shows the installed firmware for both onboard controllers as well as the driver version. I had the latest BIOS from Asus installed on my M4E, and the firmware for the Renesas controller was at version 4, but not version 4.2.0.1-03 (reported as 4201 by Renesas). I also used the same utility to update the driver version to version 2.1.39.0. If you reflash your BIOS it may also change the firmware version for the USB controller back to the original 4.0.1.x version, which may be why any fix was only temporary. Since upgrading to this newer firmware, plus installing the newer driver, I have not had issues. Prior to this I had the problem with the USB controller stopping multiple times a day, requiring a reboot to fix every time. This happened often, just using the web browser, let alone playing games. Now, with Windows 7, I haven't had a problem since. Windows 10, no problems yet, however I just recently installed it, so too new to say for sure.
Click to expand...

Very good points, certainly the bios upgrade may overwrite the Renesas update, who knows.
So many variables, hopefully you're good to go with the current controller now.


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I also feel that there is a lack of incentive for ASUS to "fix" this, why should they when they want to sell more new boards.
> Trouble is, I've seen people posting USB 3 issues with some of the newer boards too.


Like me.


----------



## Nuno MG

Fellows,

Does anyone of you experienced system freezes randomly while in game (saving or quitting)?

I recently upgraded my rig with W10 and then started to have this issue.

Initialy the system hangs, the GPU fan runs at max speed and monitor shuts down (sleep mode).

I decided to set BIOS settings to default and everything remanis except the fan don´t run at max speed.

Does anyone have a tip to solve this crap.

One thing i´m sure, this is my last ASUS board. It was my expensive MoBo, and it looks like the buggiest. How can it be possible this board don´t be ready for W10, as ASUS tells http://www.asus.com/microsite/mb/Windows_10/ , not to mention ASUS support most looks like "19 century" and worst, "old" parts are forgotten.

Time to look forward!







and try new brands.

here´s my rig:

Board: Guess what!!!!
GPU: EVGA GTX780
Memory: 8Gb G-skill F3-12800CL7-4GBXH
Sound: SB X-Fi fatality pro
PSU: Corsair TX850

One last thing: My temps are fine, as i confirmed with realtemp.

Hope any help friends.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mapesdhs

CPFM4E writes:
> I don't know if BIOIS updates from Asus were over writing any updates using the Renesas utility. ...

I guess all one can do is just put on the latest main BIOS and then use the Renesas upgrade, leave the main BIOS
alone unless there's some pressing need.

DerComissarb writes:
> Whoa, that's getting complicated, lol.

Well, not really, it's just a PCIe card with an SSD stuck on it. Key thing is whether the mbd will allow the device to be bootable, even if in theory it's supposed to be.

> But the PCIe cards you are considering may work, ...

They definitely would in terms of just a device for general data, but bootable is the big question. Something I'll look into over the summer; can't afford to buy the bits atm.

> ... idk about the sli configuration though.

Yeah, total unknown atm, whether the NF200 will allow 2-way SLI only via the NF200, while the primary slot is used for a boot drive device.

> I also feel that there is a lack of incentive for ASUS to "fix" this, why should they when they want to sell more new boards.

Hmm, true. They've certainly been that way in the past with other board issues, eg. the lack of Ph2 support on the M2N32 WS Pro.

> Trouble is, I've seen people posting USB 3 issues with some of the newer boards too.

?! Well that sucks. Not seen it though with any of the X79 ASUS boards I've been using, mostly the P9X79 WS.

> Nice 980Ti SLI setup.









Heh, just 980s, and only for initial benchmarking (I tested single, 2-way and 3-way with various CPUs/mbds, which included bagging a bunch of 3DMark records for the P55 platform). My main gaming PC only has one 980 atm, the 2nd is in the other system (to drive a 48" TV, currently not setup), the 3rd for continued benchmarking.

Been pondering a 980 Ti upgrade though, if I switch to a 1440p or 4K monitor.

Hmm, I suppose what I could try first is whether the M4E will allow one to boot from a PCIe SAS card connected SAS drive (already have all that stuff). If that works, then I can see whether it'll allow 2-way SLI to function using just the NF200 slots. If this combo works, then really the equivalent M.2 setup ought to work.

Ian.


----------



## CPFM4E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuno MG*
> 
> Fellows,
> 
> Does anyone of you experienced system freezes randomly while in game (saving or quitting)?
> 
> I recently upgraded my rig with W10 and then started to have this issue.
> 
> Initialy the system hangs, the GPU fan runs at max speed and monitor shuts down (sleep mode).
> 
> I decided to set BIOS settings to default and everything remanis except the fan don´t run at max speed.
> 
> Does anyone have a tip to solve this crap.
> 
> One thing i´m sure, this is my last ASUS board. It was my expensive MoBo, and it looks like the buggiest. How can it be possible this board don´t be ready for W10, as ASUS tells http://www.asus.com/microsite/mb/Windows_10/ , not to mention ASUS support most looks like "19 century" and worst, "old" parts are forgotten.
> 
> Time to look forward!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and try new brands.
> 
> here´s my rig:
> 
> Board: Guess what!!!!
> GPU: EVGA GTX780
> Memory: 8Gb G-skill F3-12800CL7-4GBXH
> Sound: SB X-Fi fatality pro
> PSU: Corsair TX850
> 
> One last thing: My temps are fine, as i confirmed with realtemp.
> 
> Hope any help friends.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I am running Windows 10 on an M4E without issues so far, except originally for the USB 3.0 ports. From what I have seen online, the USB issue is not just with ASUS, but more specifically with any MB using the Renesas USB 3.0 controllers. Most people are getting the USB 3.0 software drivers from the Intel site, since they also use the same controllers in some of their MBs. Renesas doesn't seem to deal with end users, as they don't allow users to download any drivers or software. They deal only with partners like Intel, Asus, etc.

The M4E is not listed by Asus as officially supporting Windows 10, but the drivers they did update for Window 8.0/8.1 work fine in 10 as well. I did a clean install of Win 8.0 before upgrading to the free Windows 10. Many other users with a M4E are reporting Windows 10 working fine. Make sure all the latest updates are done to Windows 10 before any serious testing. You don't mention if you are using a wireless keyboard/mouse, or what you did for upgrading your GPU drivers. The M4E was produced before windows 8/10 were released. I don't imagine Asus will be in any hurry to certify the M4E for Windows 10 considering the dates of their last drivers or BIOS updates for this MB.


----------



## Nuno MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPFM4E*
> 
> I am running Windows 10 on an M4E without issues so far, except originally for the USB 3.0 ports. From what I have seen online, the USB issue is not just with ASUS, but more specifically with any MB using the Renesas USB 3.0 controllers. Most people are getting the USB 3.0 software drivers from the Intel site, since they also use the same controllers in some of their MBs. Renesas doesn't seem to deal with end users, as they don't allow users to download any drivers or software. They deal only with partners like Intel, Asus, etc.
> 
> The M4E is not listed by Asus as officially supporting Windows 10, but the drivers they did update for Window 8.0/8.1 work fine in 10 as well. I did a clean install of Win 8.0 before upgrading to the free Windows 10. Many other users with a M4E are reporting Windows 10 working fine. Make sure all the latest updates are done to Windows 10 before any serious testing. You don't mention if you are using a wireless keyboard/mouse, or what you did for upgrading your GPU drivers. The M4E was produced before windows 8/10 were released. I don't imagine Asus will be in any hurry to certify the M4E for Windows 10 considering the dates of their last drivers or BIOS updates for this MB.


Thanks m8 for your replying,

I made a clean install and no, I don´t use any wireless devices. I also didn´t install any asus drivers, even W8 drivers, prefering windows installation to use devices. Concerning to GPU, I have the latest nvidia drivers. Next step is to use evga drivers, maybe the problem resides in that fact.

No matter how I configure the BIOS the freezes are present, not constantly but it happens.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## HandOfAnubis

Greetings all. Been a long time since I have posted here. I recently did some small upgrades to my rig and all seemed to be going fine until I tried to load one of my OC profiles. Not when I boot up it seems like the system does not see my SSD's and all I get is a message stating that the OS is missing. I have tried switching to my secondary configuration with the BIOS switch but this only results in "Updating IROG" do not power off or reboot and it just sits there.

Any thoughts?


----------



## iasenko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuno MG*
> 
> Fellows,
> 
> Does anyone of you experienced system freezes randomly while in game (saving or quitting)?
> 
> I recently upgraded my rig with W10 and then started to have this issue.
> 
> Initialy the system hangs, the GPU fan runs at max speed and monitor shuts down (sleep mode).
> 
> I decided to set BIOS settings to default and everything remanis except the fan don´t run at max speed.
> 
> Does anyone have a tip to solve this crap.
> 
> One thing i´m sure, this is my last ASUS board. It was my expensive MoBo, and it looks like the buggiest. How can it be possible this board don´t be ready for W10, as ASUS tells http://www.asus.com/microsite/mb/Windows_10/ , not to mention ASUS support most looks like "19 century" and worst, "old" parts are forgotten.
> 
> Time to look forward!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and try new brands.
> 
> here´s my rig:
> 
> Board: Guess what!!!!
> GPU: EVGA GTX780
> Memory: 8Gb G-skill F3-12800CL7-4GBXH
> Sound: SB X-Fi fatality pro
> PSU: Corsair TX850
> 
> One last thing: My temps are fine, as i confirmed with realtemp.
> 
> Hope any help friends.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hello guys,

I have exactly the same problem as Nuno MG. During gaming usually freezes so bad that even after reboot it cannot load the BIOS and I have to drain the power manually.
Got the mobo from a friend having this issue.
Tried with new RAM, new HDD, no help.
Yesterday I changed the VGA - GTX 590 with one 560Ti and after an hour of test seems to run without freezing but I got some lag issues.
BF4 is lagging from time to time for around 1 -2 seconds.
I'm gonna try it with a different VGAs, to see if there is something wrong with the VGA support.
Have one HD5850 and two 560Ti laying around.


----------



## mapesdhs

Have you guys tried the usual tests with BIOS defaults, etc., ie. no overclock?

I've used more than half a dozen M4E/Zs so far, only problem apart from the proverbial USB3 issue has been one board which didn't like a 2700K. I've not seen the GPU issues described here.

You're right though about ASUS not supporting older products that well, it's an issue I've run into before (eg. they haven't updated the BIOS for their professional X79 mbds to support 128GB RAM, even though they've done it for the game boards, which is bizarre, completely the wrong way round). However, I'd still use ASUS before other vendors, always found their oc'ing to be easier. I do like Asrock aswell, though I've not bought one of their models since the awesome X58 Extreme6.

Ian.


----------



## iasenko

I found the problem, it was the graphics card. Took it from my old pc where i had it for around a month. Now I'm with hd5850 and everything is really god.


----------



## mapesdhs

Excellent!! Especially that you've achieved a god-like state of operation, beyond merely good. ;D

Btw, re GPU performance, you'd roughly double the GPU power with a 7970, and double it again with a 980 or higher, other bottlenecks not withstanding.

Ian.


----------



## MAXAMOUS

Had the same USB 3.0 issues like others. Sata controllers are starting to go now too.


----------



## Man|aC

My usb issues have given me pains for years.....just picked an an Apex and binned 7700k


----------



## mapesdhs

Maxamous, have you tried the NEC firmware update procedure?

Not heard of SATA ports dropping off before though, could be a more general mbd fault.

Btw, I've gotten round the USB3 issue by fitting a simple PCIe 4-port USB3 card, works fine. Also, I used a 4-port USB2 bracket to present two of the mbd USB2 headers, such ports are more than enough for kybd, mouse etc.

Oh, and PCIe SSDs work nicely on this mbd too (for data; not tried a bootable one yet), I get about 2GB/sec. 8)

Still, these USB3 issues won't seem to go away (even on a mbd with the fw updated, and all ports restored, in time some ports seem to drop off again), so my next build will probably be a Threadripper.

Ian.


----------



## mapesdhs

Delighted to report that BOLTS4BREKFAST on the ROG forum site has created moded BIOS files for the M4E/Z to support booting from PCIe NVMe devices (he also added files for the P9X79 WS and E/WS, the other boards I was interested in). Go to the main page here:

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?48001-R4E-BIOS-4804-MODDED-EFI-Intel-13-1-0-2126-Download

Follow the initial link and look inside the "NVME TESTING" folder.

NOTE: to use the modded BIOS files, the BIOS must be updated using the BIOS Flashback method! Normal update will not work. Details here:

http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/usb_bios_flashback_guide/

Read the guy's instructions carefully before using any of the files. I've not tested them yet, will do so next week! smile.gif

Ian.


----------

